#ubuntu-si 2010-12-20
 * uni4dfx playing: Deal Vs. Molella - Shine (Original Mix)  [0:07/3:41]
<uni4dfx> o kr dela
<Sky[x]> crazy
<Sky[x]> # ls | wc -l
<Sky[x]>  1215213
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] fajn si ga nafilau :)
<Sky[x]> to je od crona maili ubistvu
<CrazyLemon> sam čudno da mu tok časa rab ..miljon fajlov se mi ne zdi 'tok' :)
<Sky[x]> k je na nv kok minut mel naštiman
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx caaaaar :))
<uni4dfx> čist ane :D
 * CrazyLemon  ♬  ♪ ♫  
<CrazyLemon> ! :D
<uni4dfx> rhythmbox-xchat plugin
<CrazyLemon> raj začni uporabljat banshee da se navadiš :)
<uni4dfx> ni variante :)
<CrazyLemon> sj je isti crap :)
<uni4dfx> 11.04 bo itak polom
<uni4dfx> ma požrešn je za znort
<CrazyLemon> 11.04 bo polom zaradi unitya
<uni4dfx> pa počasnejši
<CrazyLemon> ne zaradi bansheeja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon exactly
<uni4dfx> ampak banshee nč ne pripomore k temu
<uni4dfx> mislm, nč bolš nav
<CrazyLemon> ma men je čist vseen ker music player dajo not
<CrazyLemon> js vem da bom ostal pri audaciousu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> js bi tud če bi znal sam playlisto generirat iz diska
<uni4dfx> a se da narest da sam doda nove fajle?
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam :)
<CrazyLemon> ne poslušam muzke z diska
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> namreč zakon mi je da odprem amule: vtipkam komad, in ko se zloada ga sam predvajam v rhythmboxu
<CrazyLemon> oz. k poslušam je to cca. enkrat na dva mesca k zdownloadam neki novga
<uni4dfx> iz kje pa poslušaš če ne iz diska
<uni4dfx> sam ne rečt youtube
<CrazyLemon> youtube je dobr vir za nove komade ja
<CrazyLemon> predvsem iz 'naročnin' :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa online radio več al manj
<CrazyLemon> 	
<CrazyLemon> Povabilo uporabnika agenciamodelsfashion
<CrazyLemon> agencija z modeli hoče bit moj frend :$
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> .D
<upd> waa preveč bandidosov
<uni4dfx> upd *kompotkov
<upd> ma sej :) glava me boli no pa je kr prjel tud
<uni4dfx> pol jih je mogl bit pa kr precej :D
<upd> 7
<upd> sj jih že 3h pijem :D
<uni4dfx> hmm če je blo dost na hitr maybe da bi se že poznal ja :D
<upd> jah ne vem možno da je od včeraj še udarl
<upd> eeehhh nism več v formi ://
<uni4dfx> upd dej bomo šli na kako pijačo kdaj
<uni4dfx> js sm tud čist vn padu
<uni4dfx> mi je že prov bed z mojimi sošolci it k bom prov neumn zgledu :D
<upd> lahk gremo ja hehe
<uni4dfx> sam Å¡e tole nalogo nardim (cela seminarska... cajta mam do 7h zjutri)
<upd> sj pol se uzi smejijo unmu k je najprej pijan hah :d
<upd> kr u izi
<uni4dfx> :D
<upd> v čem se avti razlikujejo
<CrazyLemon> po barvi se razlikujejo!
<upd> mislem tko kaj en avto ima drug nima
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Youtube brez nadležnega Flasha  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4634/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> idiota k ga vozi!
<upd> hmm
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [nasvet] Youtube brez nadležnega Flasha  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4634/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> lepo, youtube brez flasha
<CrazyLemon> bo treba sprobat tole :)
<uni4dfx> zdej je sam še za 99.999% ostalih flash strani treba nekak rešt
<uni4dfx> poskrbet*
<CrazyLemon> Trenutno na strani ( 25 gostov, 1 registriran uporabnik )
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo :)
<uni4dfx> botki?
<CrazyLemon> probably :)
<CrazyLemon> sam 25 botov? mal preveč
<uni4dfx> sumljivo ja
<uni4dfx> mogoče je kdo kam linkov zadevo
<CrazyLemon> je en linkau ja
<uni4dfx> twitter al pa kej
<CrazyLemon> <--
<CrazyLemon> fb & twitter
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> ql
<CrazyLemon> oz sam fb..pol fb poskrbi za twitter
<christooss> jo jo
<christooss> nujno sprobat un plugin
<christooss> plus un gecko player
<christooss> dela BP
<uni4dfx> hmm
<upd> na čem pa to temelji
<uni4dfx> a dela tud če maš flash inštaleran
<christooss> uni4dfx jup
<uni4dfx> v HTML5 ga pretvor
<uni4dfx>  <video>
<christooss> mislm da ne
<CrazyLemon> po moje da ne
<upd> aha okey to me je zanimalo
<CrazyLemon> ker bi to bil overkill za cpu
<upd> mhm :)
<christooss> mislm, da flv fajl najde
<christooss> na strani
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<uni4dfx> ja flv fajl stanka in ga v <video> zatlač
<christooss> pač parsa pol pa predvaja flv
<christooss> v player
<christooss> uni4dfx nope
<christooss> pač sam player embeda in predvaja flv
<christooss> brez html5
<bogdanov> sta ima
<uni4dfx> ah Å¡koda
<christooss> najprej sem probal kr s totemom
<christooss> sam noče pravilno delat
<christooss> k morš počakat, da nalouda cel fajl
<christooss> v gecko playerju pa dela buffer
<uni4dfx> hja
<upd> mja pol spomin rabi dost
<uni4dfx> sam ne kaže pa tagov
<uni4dfx> pa vseh dodatnih pizdarij k jih youtube ponuja
<uni4dfx> sam video :P
<CrazyLemon> a tale plugin disablea flash povsod..ali samo na youtubeu
<christooss> uni4dfx doh
<uni4dfx> also, ne dela :(
<christooss> CrazyLemon sam vimeo youtube bliptv
<CrazyLemon> ok..cool
<uni4dfx> "An error occured: No location found"
<christooss> uni4dfx kater film
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TeeJvcBdLA
<Pepelka> YouTube        - [M/V] miss A "Bad Girl, Good Girl" from [BAD BUT GOOD]
<christooss> jup dela bp
<uni4dfx> meh brezveze, ne dela
<christooss> a maš totem plugin
<uni4dfx> ja
<christooss> ja sej sm napisal
<christooss> sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer
<christooss> jebeš totem
<christooss> totem sux
<uni4dfx> totem res sux
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> +1 !
<uni4dfx> ka pa ta gecko pol ure inštalera O.o
<uni4dfx> ups, napačn paket... fucking USC
<CrazyLemon> men je kr hitro :)
<uni4dfx> mplayer najde ko vtipkaš gecko-mediaplayer
<uni4dfx> what the fuck
<uni4dfx> uno kar nucaš je pa skrit
<christooss> uni4dfx a ne bi odprl terminala
<christooss> pa cp
<uni4dfx> ne
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> mam že en terminal
<uni4dfx> in pol nam vedu ker je ker
<christooss> :)
<christooss> rofl
<upd> ln
<christooss> ln
<CrazyLemon> christooss ker player izbereš quicktime al wmp ?
<christooss> wmp
<CrazyLemon> hm..tole ne worka najbolša
<CrazyLemon> najbolš
<CrazyLemon> zvoka mi ne predvaja
<uni4dfx> zakaj pa kešira tolk cajta
<uni4dfx> skor cel video zloada
<uni4dfx> predn začne
<christooss> CrazyLemon mal bl naglas
<uni4dfx> aha autoplay
<christooss> uni4dfx lahk naštimaš kolk bufferja maš
<uni4dfx> pa dela vredu
<christooss> :)
<uni4dfx> sam en problem
<uni4dfx> predvaja pa 720
<uni4dfx> namest 1080 :S
<CrazyLemon> jp..js sm dal na medium
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e vedno playa 720p
<CrazyLemon> :S
<christooss> medium = 720p
<CrazyLemon> blo je na high mi je playalo 720p
<CrazyLemon> dam na medium playa 720p
<christooss> je pa res, da tud low včas playa 420p
<christooss> enkrat pa 320
<christooss> pač ni čist prfektno sam dela men boljš k flash
<uni4dfx> aa sej dela
<uni4dfx> 1080
<uni4dfx> sam video ni mel lol
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..bom kr pr flashu ostal :)
<uni4dfx> shit, CPUja pa pokur lih tok k flash
<christooss> ja HD
<CrazyLemon> meni tudi..pa ni HD :)
<christooss> poglej razliko pri 320p
<christooss> men dela superca
<uni4dfx> ma pr 320 mi tud flash nč ne pokur
<christooss> men pa 90 posto
<christooss> CPU
<christooss> HD mi pa šteka, če gledam v totem/vlcju
<uni4dfx> christooss a maš 64bit os?
<christooss> uni4dfx nope
<uni4dfx> maš tazadno verzijo flasha
<uni4dfx> a maš nvidio slučajno?
<uni4dfx> kr tazadn flash zna tud VDPAU uporablat za dekodiranje
<christooss> Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102
<uni4dfx> in ti full HD ponuca skor nč
<christooss> mam pa intel GPU
<uni4dfx> ah Å¡koda
<christooss> pač v laptopu
<uni4dfx> k dela samo na nvidii v 32bit
<christooss> uglavnem men tale plugič kr ustreza, k mam itak linijo u kurcu tako, da predvajam 320p večinoma
<christooss> in mi zdej vsaj CPUja ne nabija več u božjomater
<CrazyLemon> Shockwave Flash 10.2 d151
<CrazyLemon> take that bitchez!
<christooss> your results may vary
<uni4dfx> kaj pa tole http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-watch-youtube-videos-including-hd-without-flash-in-firefox.html
<Pepelka> How to watch Youtube videos (Including HD) without flash in Firefox | Ubuntu Geek
<uni4dfx> z greasemonkey
<uni4dfx> http://neosmart.net/YouTube5/youtube5.user.js
<uni4dfx> nice
<CrazyLemon> sj verjetno je čist enak postopek :)
<uni4dfx> ta youtube5.user.js converta v html5
<christooss> kul
<uni4dfx> bom probu
<christooss> dej posti to v un post pa bom jutr spremenil prvi post, da bo več različic lahk folk sprobal
<christooss> fuck you flash and fuck you totem
<christooss> :)
<christooss> nč grem jst fast and furious gledat
<christooss> ajde
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<bogdanov> kurac
<bogdanov> aj ze
<bogdanov> ??
<christooss> CrazyLemon morm k zdej pride petka pa jo gremo baje v kino gledat :)
<christooss> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PspF_GA-9U&feature=player_embedded
<christooss> :)
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Fast And Furious 5 (Official Trailer) HD
<christooss> the rock not igra
<christooss> to bo res spet lol fest v kinu
<christooss> k pri mačeti pa a team pa plačanci :)
<CrazyLemon> the rock ma brado! sux!
<uni4dfx> kurc ta greasemonkey skripta ne dela
<uni4dfx> nekak ne dobi URLja tapravga
<CrazyLemon> fixit!
<uni4dfx> ma ne da se
<uni4dfx> google je spet API spremenu
<CrazyLemon> n8
<bogdanov> unstoppable
<bogdanov> hud
<bogdanov> film
<bogdanov> !!
<bogdanov> :>
<christooss> bogdanov a maš kšno dobro kvaliteto
<bogdanov> ma kle sm potegnu
<bogdanov> jst nism neki kao daj 1080
<bogdanov> Unstoppable.SLO.SUB.2010.R5.LiNE.XviD.AC3-ViSiON
<bogdanov> kamot lah gledas
<bogdanov> :)
<miha> filozofi odkril opensource http://www.zofijini.net/modrost_pirati.html
<Pepelka> Zofijina modrost - Pirati pred vrati - mag. Franci Pivec
<napsy> miha: dobro branje
<napsy> heh tale je huda
<napsy> Državne administracije in vplivne mednarodne organizacije (WIPO, WTO ipd..) s vsemi silami podpirajo procese privatizacije informacij in znanja ter si privoščijo takšno norčevanje iz diskriminirane večine kot je proglasitev 26. aprila za Svetovni dan intelektualne lastnine pod geslom "vzpodbujanja kreativnosti in inovacij v vsakdanjem življenju ljudi".
<miha> napsy: to en 'blaise' na feri forumu objavla
<napsy> aja ne poznam
<miha> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=99101#99101
<Pepelka> [zofijini.net] Predbožična… - Obštudijska dejavnost - Forumi FERI
<miha> http://www.finance.si/297998/Merkur-s-116-milijoni-evrov-izgube
<Pepelka> Merkur s 116 milijoni evrov izgube - Finance.si
<napsy> jao
<napsy> lepi denarci
<miha> ma smesno, kolk so sploh lahko tolk kreditov dobl
<miha> v tem slovenistanu drzavne banke samo sraje delajo
<napsy> mhm
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/studenti-medicine-obdukcijo-vadili-na-truplu-profesorja/246624
<Pepelka> Å tudenti medicine obdukcijo vadili na truplu profesorja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> kul :D
<napsy> jezus
<Grega> jaz bi se pri nekaterih prav pozabaval
<miha> jst se spomnim on vic o profesorju in studentih na obdukciji :D
<Grega> share with us
<miha> pri obdukciji profesor vtakne prst truplu v rit. nato polize prst in rece: kot prvo, nic cloveskega se vam ne sme gnusiti.
<miha> studenti ga posnemajo, vtaknejo prst truplu v rit in ga nato obliznejo
<miha> ko koncajo profesor rece "vtaknil sem kazalec, polizal pa sredinec. naucite se opazovati."
<miha> :D
<Grega> lol
<Grega> super, taka prava za "dober tek".. grem zdaj nekaj pojest :)
<miha> dobr tek :)
<miha> http://www.siol.net/eu/novice/2010/12/grcija_irska_portugalska_evro.aspx
<Pepelka> Nov poziv k izstopu Grčije, Irske in Portugalske iz območja evra - SiOL.net
<christooss> miha super link un s pirati pred vrati
<miha> kul
<miha> mhm, morm zdj zrihtat pr magento importerju da updejta produkte, ne sam nove uvozi... kr mal treme mam
<miha> zeh
<yang> miha: haha !
<Grega> drop table product; pa import? :>
<miha> Grega: am poleg estetskih pomislekov, to traja skor 20 min da uvozi...
<miha> pa ni ena tabela
<miha> kr mal vec tabel je
<miha> !google magento eav
<Pepelka> Magento - Wiki - Magento Database http://www.magentocommerce.com/wiki/development/magento_database_diagram
<Grega> 20min?! wtf
<Grega> pol pa je nekaj narobe ;)
<CrazyLemon> a tok ti rab da kakaš?!?!??     to je res wtf
<CrazyLemon> :/
<miha> Grega: 500 izdelkov, ftp na ADSL, pa za vsak izdelek je ene 30 queryev, ker vsak drek v svoji tabeli (EAV)
<Grega> vseeno.. jaz mam podoben modul.. uvoz iz excel datoteke je par sekund (max 10), cca 250 artiklov.. uvoz iz sql datoteke pa je dejansko takoj
<yang> miha: kako pa to da imate podatkovni streznik preko adsl povezave ?
<miha> ne, jst uploadam iz ADSL na strežnik
<miha> se opravičujem za slabo izražanje
<Grega> aja, a je to z slikami al brez?
<miha> s slikami, da
<Grega> aja
<Grega> jaz sem mislil, da so samo podatki
<yang> ti a tale magento je software za spletno trgovino na linuxu - je brezplacen ?
<miha> je.. je pa polno komercialnih dodatkov
<yang> kero verzijo imas ti enterprise ali professional
<yang> uf, licence so kar drage
<upd> ubuntu-si@partychapp.appspotchat.com open.
<upd> +ed
<Grega> yang: opencart poglej
<Grega> yang: jaz mam cca 50 trgovin postavljenih na opencart :)
<yang> 50 trgovin
<yang> hudo
<Grega> yang: www.ruf.si
<yang> ok hvala za link
<upd> Grega dobr si tole zrihtal :)
<miha> yang: community? :)
<Grega> ah, dobro je za 3 dni kodanja :)
<upd> heh a maš sam ruf.si al omogočaš tud svoje domene
<Grega> tud svoje, 10eur je menjava
<upd> aha ql, no če maš že vse zrihtan pa nared še bolho pa par oglasov gor pa boš še to služil :)
<Grega> ravno delam na eni taki zadevi..
<upd> super, bbl coffe :)
<upd> !prevedi auto sl todor jivkoff
<Pepelka> Todor jivkoff
<upd> !prevedi auto sl yaşaa baa﻿ brtçetimm.yaşa ba macırlarıntodor jivkoff
<Pepelka> brtçetimm yaşaa BAA. macırlarıntodor starosti jivkoff
<upd> !prevedi auto sl fuck you
<Pepelka> jebi
<Grega> se
<miha> !prevedi auto sl yaşaa baa﻿ brtçetimm.yaşa ba macırlarıntodor jivkoff
<Pepelka> brtçetimm yaşaa BAA. macırlarıntodor starosti jivkoff
<miha> !prevedi tr sl yaşaa baa﻿ brtçetimm.yaşa ba macırlarıntodor jivkoff
<Pepelka> brtçetimm yaşaa BAA. macırlarıntodor starosti jivkoff
<Grega> upd: vceraj sem dropbox gledal, skoda, da se nisva na zacetku spomnila in kr na dropbox uploadala.. bo v v2, ce bo to uspelo :)
<miha> wtf http://www.siol.net/gospodarstvo/2010/12/mejra_festic_viceguvernerka_bs.aspx
<Pepelka> Türk za viceguvernerko Banke Slovenije predlagal Mejro Festić - SiOL.net
<marko-_--> miha, a si videl najboljšo sliko na celem svetu
<marko-_--> vse kar moraš narediti je da ideš na najbolj carski fan pejđ http://www.facebook.com/pages/Broken-Trigger/168886522916 tukaj in ga seveda lajkneš
<Pepelka> Broken Trigger | Facebook
<marko-_--> nato pa pogledaš profilno slikco in jo lajkneš, lahko pustiš tudi kak komentar, samo more biti osredotočen na mene:>
<miha> pokaž sliko direkt link
<marko-_--> ne
<miha> ok
<marko-_--> ker hočem da lajkneš moj band
<marko-_--> :(
<marko-_--> sam zgleda nisi pravi prijatelj...
<marko-_-> saj okej
<Grega> kateri emo si ti?
<marko-_-> tisti ta čist desni
<christooss> rofl "Dosti mamo sranja. Adijo. Zgnij v lastnem sistemu." v debati o Spletnem Očesu in cenzuri sovražnega govora
<christooss> priceless
<christooss> :)
<miha> christooss:  link?
<christooss> slo-tech
<christooss> :)
<christooss> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t445485/99
<Pepelka> Spletno oko za cenzuro interneta @ Slo-Tech
<christooss> sej zgornjo izjavo ne jemljem kot sovražni govor
<christooss> ampak vseen je smešno
<christooss> :)
<miha> a on od ocesa je tle na ubuntu?
<miha> marko-_-: eto sm lajkal, ker si pravi prijatelj
<marko-_-> :*
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZrf0PbAGSk&feature=player_embedded
<marko-_-> haha
<Pepelka> YouTube        - THE DIGITAL STORY OF NATIVITY - ( or Christmas 2.0 )
<marko-_-> kok carsko
<christooss> miha ?
<miha> Matthai
<miha> NWO guy
<christooss> NWO?
<miha> !google nwo
<Pepelka> New World Order (conspiracy theory) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_World_Order_(conspiracy_theory)
<miha> !google prison planet
<Pepelka> Alex Jones&#39; Prison Planet.com http://www.prisonplanet.com/
<miha> !google end game
<Pepelka> End Game (2006) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0415778/
<christooss> matthai je kr car
<miha> christooss: fdv? spletno oko? kak luzer :)
<christooss> ni več na fdv
<christooss> :P
<christooss> in tudi ne v spletnem očesu
<christooss> posledično
<miha> pomagal je zgradit velikega brata, kaj mu naj zdaj v dobro stejem, da je kriticen? :)
<marko-_-> matthai je luzer
<christooss> miha mene sam zanima kako si ti lahk prebral un članek od Piratov
<miha> christooss:  tale heroj vsak tedn objavla linke http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=99101#99101 in tle sm ga videl
<Pepelka> [zofijini.net] Predbožična… - Obštudijska dejavnost - Forumi FERI
<christooss> vem
<christooss> ampak a si bral članek
<miha> napol
<miha> page down pa mal pogledu :)
<christooss> in kakšen se ti zdi
<miha> nepopoln
<christooss> ker
<miha> o
<miha> ni opensource sama dobrota. gre se za to, da je infrastruktura skupna (open), ti pa skodiras za stranko kar je specificnega. na ta nacin tud mala firma lahk sraje dela korporacijam
<christooss> in to specifično je closed source?
<miha> lahko, da. bolj ko je to na kozo pisano eni konkretni stranki, manj je smiselno, da je zastonj?
<christooss> sej ni zastonj?
<miha> seveda :)
<christooss> free as in freedom
<christooss> sej ti ne zaslužiš s prodajo softwara
<miha> free as in free beer :)
<christooss> ampak s samo podporo
<christooss> za ta software
<miha> glede tega mam dvome. bolj vidim, da zapakiras lepo in nudis "celovito storitev"
<christooss> ok se strinjam
<christooss> samo jst od tebe nočem samo par programerskih vrstic
<christooss> ampak, če kej crkne
<christooss> ti takoj prideš pa popraviš
<miha> da je to moj problem ane :)
<christooss> in jst ti to plačam
<christooss> sej to je dobro zate, če kej crkne :) k maš več ur pri stranki, ki jih zaračunaš
<miha> kul :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak sam od podpore pa tudi ne moreš živet..
<CrazyLemon> opensource podloga + specifični dodatki  + podpora = $       IMO :)
<christooss> ?
<christooss> sej zaračnaš tud deployment ane (v kar so vklučeni razvoj dodatkov ipd)
<CrazyLemon> jah..prej si omenjal samo podporo :)
<CrazyLemon> anyway..lunch time..
<christooss> ja pač velik del zaslužka pride prek podpore
<christooss> deployment je podpora
<christooss> i think
<christooss> pač GPL to omogoča in spodbuja
<christooss> plus, če nekomu ponujaš podporo pomeni, da boš prvi na listi za klic za razvoj nekega dodatka, ki ga potrebujejo
<Grega> o katerem clanku to govorite?
<christooss> Grega http://www.zofijini.net/modrost_pirati.html
<Pepelka> Zofijina modrost - Pirati pred vrati - mag. Franci Pivec
<Sky[x]> a je kdo tukej na amisu ? :D
<Sky[x]> a je kdo tukej na amisu ? :D
<kekec> a ma kdo ubuntu 10.10*
<christooss> kekec jst
<christooss> a ma kdo tukej kej pojma od spletnega programiranja
<christooss> :)
<kekec> ja js
<kekec> :D
<christooss> :)
<kekec> ej zanima me kako spremenit ubuntu splash screen (plymouth teme ne delajo)
<kekec> sploh mislm da plymouth ne dela
<kekec> tko kt je treba.. nekak vedno vrne na default splash (un grd k piše ubuntu 10.10 z gnilo resolucijo)
<kekec> google ni pomagu.. :P
<christooss> jst sm to neki časa nazaj delal
<christooss> pa mislm, da sm lih s plymouth spedenal
<christooss> wierd
<christooss> po kermu vodiču si pa delal
<kekec> ja sej ampak men ne delajo plymouth teme, čeprou sm naredu sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth in sudo update-initramfs -u
<kekec> po vsh raznih vodičih... sej vsi tko pravjo... da prvo inštaliraš temo, kar sm, pol jo izberem, updatam initramfs, restartam ampak nč ni
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, si tle?
<christooss> kekec kaj pa tole? http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/install-zorin-splash-screen-manager-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<Pepelka> Install Zorin Splash Screen Manager On Ubuntu 10.10 &#8220;Maverick Meerkat&#8221; | n00bs on Ubuntu
<christooss> mal googlam :)
<kekec> aha...bom probu
<christooss> oz maš tukaj še en mal drugačen vodič
<christooss> http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/install-ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-plymouth-splash/
<Pepelka> Install Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 Plymouth Splash | n00bs on Ubuntu
<christooss> mal drugačen kot povsod drugje
<kekec> aha ok..  hvala :)
<kekec> aja pa drgač js to delam za en live cd k ma custom ubuntu 10.10
<christooss> ker a ti tole kaj naredi
<christooss> sudo plymouth –show-splash
<christooss> pa ne copy pastat
<christooss> k tuki je prikazan en pomišljaj
<christooss> --show-splash
<kekec> aha... ja bom probu
<CrazyLemon> kubanc sm
<kubanc> mas ksn dobr nasvet za android?
<kekec> ej chris
<kekec> nč ne nrdi ta komanda
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ja..izključi 3G ker kuri baterijo :)
<kubanc> to sm ze naredu
<CrazyLemon> no..zdej si dej gor ES File Manager
<kubanc> ej, ce mam wireless vklopljen, a mi avtomatsko downloada preko te povezave?
<kubanc> da mi ne bo kurlo si.mobil-a
<CrazyLemon> če je povezava vzpostavljena pol ja
<kubanc> ok
<CrazyLemon> kok maš pri simobilu MB?
<kubanc> 100MB
<CrazyLemon> pol se ne sekiraj
<CrazyLemon> dokler aplikacije downloadaš prek wifija nimaš se kaj bat
<Sky[x]> address:        Jeevan Bharati Building
<Sky[x]> address:        Tower 1, 12th Floor, 124, Connaught Circus, New Delhi
<Sky[x]> haha kako majo dobr
<Sky[x]> k majo celo stolpnco serverjov
<Sky[x]> pol majo pa kr po nadstropjih :D
<kubanc> ja, aplikacije bom downladal preko WIFI, ce bom pa sam elektronsko posto bral preko si.mobil povezave, pa pomoje ne bom presegel 100MB
<CrazyLemon> naah..ne sekiraj se
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa maš tudi raznorazne counterje
<CrazyLemon> če se tok bojiš :)
<kubanc> se tok bols
<CrazyLemon> inštaliraj si Barcode Scanner
<CrazyLemon> to je obvezno..ker če srfaš po netu je to najlažji način da namestiš en app direkt prek telefona
<CrazyLemon> http://www.appbrain.com/app/org.gmote.client.android      <- recimo tale je fun za se igrat ):
<Pepelka> Gmote 2.0 - Android app on AppBrain
<CrazyLemon> sam klikneš na QR/More
<kubanc> angry birds sm dol snel :D
<CrazyLemon> in preskeniraš z barcode scannerjem QR kodo
<CrazyLemon> kubanc navadn angry birds al seasons ?
<CrazyLemon> a jebi se
<christooss> kekec pol ni pravilno plymouth inštaliran
<christooss> a si ga sploh inštaliral
<kubanc> hda je tale aplikacija, kr remote control
<kubanc> :D
<kekec> zdle sm ga reinštaliru
<kekec> sam ne razumm, kaj pa je pol namest plymouth teme?
<kekec> če plymouth ne dela
<christooss> usplash navadn
<christooss> plymouth zamenja usplash
<kekec> kje pa se nahaja usplash
<christooss> boot? al pa etc nekje
<kekec> boot ma samo grub
<christooss> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<Pepelka> USplash - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Jorky> ej folk kako zbrisat loge od ufw ker mi je cel prostor na disku zapolnilo ker sem ponesreči obkljukal polno logiranje :/ in nebi rad vse nanovo inštaliral
<upd> !google delete ufw log's
<Pepelka> ufw http://man.he.net/man8/ufw
<christooss> var/log/ufw.log
<christooss> gotov
<christooss> :)
<kekec> ej sam kaj pa če hočm custom usplash temo
<kekec> na ubuntu docs je zastarel tutorial
<kekec> kje se nahaja png file od usplasha? če ga sploh ma?
<christooss> blage
<christooss> a plymouth neče naštimat
<kekec> ne
<CrazyLemon> kubanc in..zdj k si nafilau telefon...povej tem iOS uporabnikom kak je android :D
<kubanc> andorid je kul :D
<kubanc> sam se mal se morm navadet nanj
<christooss> kdo pa je iOS uporabnik
<christooss> iphone4 je fuking 900€
<christooss> a so fuknjeni
<upd> hah
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: [nasvet] Youtube brez nadležnega Flasha  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4634/new/posts/
<kekec> am ja vidm kje je problem
<kekec> js delam to na live cdju k sploh še nima usplasha inštaliranga
<kekec> če hočm pognt startupmanager mi napiše: Usplash not detected, file /boot/grub/grub.cfg does not exist
<CrazyLemon> kubanc http://slo-android.si/forum/topic.html?id=960     kle maš temo o tvojem telefonu če želiš prebrat mnenja/nasvete :)
<Pepelka> Samsung i5500 galaxy 5 - Android Forum - Slo-Android.si
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je bl mal napisan :)
<christooss> kekec :)
<christooss> itak, da po restartu ne bo delal
<christooss> če maš livecd
<kekec> neee
<kekec> js delam livecd
<christooss> aja
<christooss> :)
<kekec> in hočm da k ga bo uporabnik zagnou... bo že takoj moj splash
<kekec> :D
<kekec> ej vse mi je že ratal narest, edin tale po**** splash ne dela
<kekec> :P
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne dodaš usplash na livecd?
<christooss> nevem un usplash fajl najdeš v /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<christooss> pa si s tem probi kej pomagat
<kekec> noče ga inštalirat zrd nekih dependancyjev... ker zdej sm v chrootu v live cdju...
<christooss> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch#Splash%20Screen
<kekec> in jih noče resolvat
<Pepelka> LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<kekec> js nimam tega alternativa
<christooss> s čim pa delaš livecd
<kekec> UCK
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, tam k ti pise kaj ti porablja baterijo? a to je stanje na celotno baterijo v %, kolk baterije ti je kaksna aplikacija pozrla?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ja
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi pa druzga lahk blo :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa aplikacija Spare Parts ma tudi kr dost podatkov o bateriji
<CrazyLemon> btw kubanc a še želiš bit pisec novic? :)
<kekec> če hočm inštalirat usplash potem mi hoče odstrant maltene pou ubuntuja -.-'
<kekec> a mi kdo razloži povezavo med grub2, plymouth in usplashom pa vse do gdm-ja?
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, ja ce bo cas, lahko kej skupej zmecm
<kubanc> ej, kater brskalnik uporabljas za androi?
<christooss> kekec grub je bootloader
<christooss> plymouth in usplash pa "zaganjalnika"
<kekec> kaj pa povzroč tist grd "ubuntu 10.10" splash screen?
<christooss> usplash
<christooss> pa sej ni grd?
<kekec> ja pr men je ker je resolucija v ...
<christooss> če hočeš resolucijo spremenit maš pa /etc/uplash.conf
<christooss> tm lahk spremeniš resolucijo na sprejemljivejšo
<kekec> nimam tega v chrootu
<kekec> aptitude prav da usplash sploh ni inštaliran.. ampak js ga nism odstranu
<kekec> pa tist "ubuntu 10.10" se Å¡e vedno pojav
<CrazyLemon> kubanc privzeti ker je najhitrejsi ter po mojem mnenju se najbolsi :)
<CrazyLemon> pa se multitouch deluje
<kubanc> ej, na tale appBrain se treba pr prjavit ce hocem tist program dol snet
<CrazyLemon> <kekec> kaj pa povzroč tist grd "ubuntu 10.10" splash screen?           to bi bil plymouth
<christooss> kekec a maš mapo isolinux v chroot
<CrazyLemon> kubanc reku sm ti..
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> sam klikneš na QR/More
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> in preskeniraš z barcode scannerjem QR kodo
<kekec> isolinux je izven chroot ampak vem kje je
<kubanc> ja, samo mi napise da ne najde...
<kekec> ker js mam samo squashfs v chrootu če razumm
<CrazyLemon> kubanc kdo ti napiše da ne najde? barcode scanner? market?
<christooss> tm maš splash.pcx
<kubanc> samo malo
<christooss> pa to zamenjaj
<kekec> ja to sm že zamenju
<kekec> ampak to ni to
<christooss> ?
<kekec> to se mi čiiist na začetku pojav in dela, ampak pol za tem pride pa tist ubuntu 10.10
<christooss> aha
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, zdele mi je poskeniralo kodo in nato grem v brkalnik da odprem to povezavo?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc jp
<kubanc> napise mi not found. the requset item could not be found
<CrazyLemon> kubanc kdo to napiše..market? browser? in za kater app se gre
<kekec> ampak plymouth pa mam inštaliran ampak kukrkol spremenit plymouth configuracijo, vedno ista stvar.. ubuntu 10.10
<kekec> tut če dam alternativno temo
<kubanc> browser mi napise
<kubanc> ko tam kliknem, odpri povezavo v brskalniku
<CrazyLemon> za kater app se gre
<kubanc> Gmote 2.0
<CrazyLemon> no..js sm zdj probal gmote 2.0 z appbraina
<CrazyLemon> in mi je odprlo lepo market
<CrazyLemon> pejt v market pa išči 'gmote'
<kubanc> ja kako
<christooss> kekec hja to je not v kernelu zgleda embedan
<kekec> ne vrjamm :S to bi blo res hinavsko heh
<christooss> kekec včasih je blo to notr
<christooss> ej a tole se ti prikaže?
<christooss> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_4B7ZWQHqMpk/TMcEEwqP88I/AAAAAAAAAEc/uVUzQyc32Ik/s1600/boot1.png
<kekec> ne
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, Gremote == PRemotedroid ?
<kekec> podobn, samo da piše ubuntu 10.10 resolucija je slaba
<CrazyLemon> kubanc gmote == gmote
<kekec> pa ni logota
<angelcek> dela ssl:D
<kubanc> ja, men gmote ne najde..
<CrazyLemon> če vpišem gmote men izpiše 'gmote' ter 'PRemoteDroid'
<kubanc> men najde samo PRemote droid
<CrazyLemon> kubanc zanimivo..mogoče zaradi resolucije
<kubanc> kaksne resolucije?
<christooss> kekec probi povprašat na xubuntu kakpo oni to delajo
<kubanc> a ti se napisem kater url mi barcode scener da?
<christooss> k pač delajo "svojo" distribucijo
<CrazyLemon> kubanc tvoje resolucije :)
<kubanc> www.appbrain.com/app/org.gmote.client.android?install=web
<kekec> ok.. bom probu, thx
<kubanc> resolucije na telefonu?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ja
<CrazyLemon> no..sm odpru tale tvoj link..preskeniral z barcode scannerjem in mi lepo odpre market
<kubanc> ja, zakaj pa potem to meni javi, sicer pa a lahko prenesem .apk na telefon ter instaliram? http://www.gmote.org/
<Pepelka> Gmote > Android Remote
<CrazyLemon> kubanc lahk ja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [nasvet] Youtube brez nadležnega Flasha  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4634/new/posts/
<kekec> evo tale screen men pokaže http://www.liberiangeek.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/perfect_desktop_mav_thumb.png
<CrazyLemon> ugly plymouth
<kekec> ja...
<kekec> ej.. prebrou sm da zrd resolucije vrže na text-mode
<kekec> kje pa spremenim resolucijo plymoutha?
<kekec> oz zaslona predn se boota
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, sam za tale gmote mi pravi da ne izhaja iz trgovine andorid market...
<kubanc> aja, zato ga men ne pokaze
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ne ni to
<kubanc> ker mam disablane ostale...
<CrazyLemon> settings -> applications -> Unknown sources [x]
<kubanc> neznane vere mam disejblane
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak to je zaradi tega ker si .apk dol potegnu
<CrazyLemon> če inštaliraš iz marketa..tega ne rabš..ker so tam vsi viri znani
<kubanc> ej, ce v meniju obrnes screen, a bi se mogu tud meni obrnt?
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da ne
<kubanc> ok, men se ne obrne...
<CrazyLemon> a se ti main screen obrne..men se zdi da tudi ta se ne
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne v default android verziji
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa par hintov..tipka home te vrne na home screen
<CrazyLemon> če jo držiš dobiš most recent appe
<CrazyLemon> če si na home screenu pa jo pritisneš pa te vrže v pregled vseh screenov
<kubanc> ok, zdele trenurno probavat gmote
<CrazyLemon> gmote je cool za se igrat...nč več :D
<bogdanov> re :>
<kubanc> če si na home screenu pa jo pritisneš pa te vrže v pregled vseh screenov....
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> jo = home tipko
<kubanc> mene ne vrze
<CrazyLemon> ker android maš gor?
<kubanc> ce sm na home, pa drzim dalj casa tipko, potem ja, se mi pokazejo zadnje uporabljane aplikacija, ce pa v home pritisnem se enkrat home tipko, se pa ne zgodi nic
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment: :D :D
<kubanc> gmote
<CrazyLemon> kubanc lol..tega pa Å¡e nism vidu :)
<kubanc> ja treba znat ;)
<kubanc> server se mi krešne
<kubanc> Problematic frame:
<kubanc> # C  [libc.so.6+0xcd3c0]  tfind+0x20
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<CrazyLemon> kubanc lahk tudi probaš
<CrazyLemon> instant heart rate
<CrazyLemon> app je naredilo slovensko podjetje :)
<CrazyLemon> kr zanimiva ideja :)
<kubanc> a je na amrketu gor?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> pod imenom instant heart rate
<CrazyLemon> al pa srcni utrip
<CrazyLemon> pa ce se z vlakom voziš obstaja slozeleznice app
<CrazyLemon> pa trola za trolo :)
<kubanc> men ga spet ne najde :D
<CrazyLemon> ker android maš gor na telefonu?
<CrazyLemon> če je 1.6 me ne preseneča da ne najde
<kubanc> 2.1 mam
<CrazyLemon> pol pa čudno
<kubanc> heart rate monitor, tole mi pa najde
<kubanc> fuzzymonkey
<CrazyLemon> naha
<CrazyLemon> naah*
<CrazyLemon> ni to to
<miha> pa to slozeleznice dela brez neta?
<CrazyLemon> miha ne
<miha> brezveze pol
<CrazyLemon> to ti misliš :)
<miha> pol lahk grem tud lepo na stran
<miha> sam ne maram za gprs placevat :)
<miha> lahk bi celo bazo potegnu na telefon pa mir
<miha> sj velja 6 mescev
<CrazyLemon> miha si slišal kdaj za zamude in odpovedi? :)
<miha> to itak na postaji zves..
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak moraš vse do postaje prit..in pol zveš da si brezveze hodu tam :)
<CrazyLemon> kubanc išči 'modula'
<CrazyLemon> pa povej kaj vse ti najde
<CrazyLemon> kubanc http://file.si/pfiles/139193/snap20101220_164124.png      takole zgleda tist pregled vseh screenov
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, kakot o tega prides?
<CrazyLemon> ko si na home screenu pritisneš home tipko  :)
<kubanc> pod modula mi nc ne najde
<CrazyLemon> no to je fckin čudno
<CrazyLemon> si siguren da maš 2.1 ?
<kubanc> mja no
<CrazyLemon> pejt v settings -> about phone
<CrazyLemon> tam ti piše android version
<kubanc> razlicica vgrajenega progra... 2.1-update 1
<CrazyLemon> pol je pa just weird
<kubanc> aja, mogoce mi zato ne prkaze, kar mam ikone samo na enmu screenu, ostali so pranzi
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, kako hudica zbrisem widget iz home direktorija, vedno ko drzim kaksne 3 sekunde na widgetu prst gor se mi pokaze trash ikona, a ko dam prst stran mi zgine trash
<kubanc> sm ze zgruntal
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> drag& drop :)
<kubanc> ves mogoce se za ksno dobro aplikacijo
<kubanc> a na 2.1 dela multitouch?
<CrazyLemon> če hardware podpira pol dela ja
<kubanc> zumirat slike ne morem
<CrazyLemon> color flash , COL reminder, cardiotrainer, barcode scanner, igo, instant heart rate , odpiralni časi, shazam,  titanium backup , android irc, slozeleznice, shootme, battery life, adb wireless,  blik calendar, catch,
<CrazyLemon> to je le del programov..drugi so taki k potrebujejo root
<CrazyLemon> pa talking santa je fun :)
<marko-_-> joj
<kubanc> em, sam tale instant heart rate, tole potrebuje se kej druzga zraven?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> sam kamero od hardwarea
<CrazyLemon> in pa tvoj kazalec :)
<CrazyLemon> pa luč seveda..v temi ne deluje
<kubanc> preko tegale bar code ne morem cist nc instalirat...
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa probal inštalirat
<CrazyLemon> in če maš market..čemu bi hotu prek njega karkol skenirat :)
<CrazyLemon> to je sam zato če kj srfaš po netu pa najdeš kak app al pa text :)
<CrazyLemon> kot je recimo tale http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/user/742/
<Pepelka> CrazyLemon - profil - Ubuntu.si forum
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Jakadinho: [nasvet] Youtube brez nadležnega Flasha  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4634/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Dropbox končno stabilen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4635/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [nasvet] Youtube brez nadležnega Flasha  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4634/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Jakadinho: [nasvet] Youtube brez nadležnega Flasha  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4634/new/posts/
<zdobersek1> urgh
<zdobersek1> eh
<angelcek> bojan s'trojan ga poznate?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [nasvet] Youtube brez nadležnega Flasha  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4634/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.adrenalin.si/lajfstajl/clanki/porocilo-zbe
<Pepelka> Poročilo Žbe | Adrenalin
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo da je tale dokumentarc na TL :)
<Screamboy> http://screamplanet.wordpress.com/2010/12/20/prve-eroticne-igre-za-microsoftov-krmilni-sistem-kinect/
<Pepelka> Prve erotične igre za Microsoftov krmilni sistem Kinect &laquo; Screamboy
<zdobersek1> svašta.
<angelcek> Drogiraš? NE! Piješ? NE Kadiš? NE! U pičku materino od česa češ ti umrijet???
<Grega> od aidsa
 * angelcek slaps Grega
<Grega> jeeeeeej, titanik!!
<Grega> leonardooo
<angelcek> grega ves zakaj je brad zaceu pit?
<angelcek> bred
<Grega> bret? :>>
<CrazyLemon> brut?
<Grega> brot
<angelcek> jebte se
<angelcek> :D
<Grega> lol
<Grega> aja, mislis brad pidd
<Grega> :))
<angelcek> mer mi dej..
<CrazyLemon> wtf..on je mislu na bret piffa
<angelcek> ne maram te vec
<Grega> brata pida?
<angelcek> tebe
<CrazyLemon> ne..tist mu je stric
<Grega> stric pit
<CrazyLemon> pa teta breta
<Grega> poznam, dober decko
<angelcek> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs139.snc3/18640_1367514108079_1238473309_1109939_1995498_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1238473309
<angelcek> kaj vse ne najdes
<angelcek> :D
<CrazyLemon> alkoholik je..ampak cool
<CrazyLemon> angelcek faaaajn :)
<CrazyLemon> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/hs355.snc4/41715_1238473309_6162217_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1238473309
<Grega> to pa je andzelina pid
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> glede na tole sliko takoj vem da je stara med 15 in 17
<angelcek> 18
<CrazyLemon> čudno..bral sem da jim (puncam) možgani začnejo rast po 17 letu..očitno to ne drži :>
<angelcek> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs304.snc4/40553_1592194604951_1238473309_1711728_7115774_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1238473309
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> ta je tud dobra
<Grega> ojoj
<angelcek> kaj ti ni prov spet?
<Grega> joj,oj
<angelcek> omg!
<Grega> f!
<angelcek> ?!?!?
<zdobersek1> can i hear your jelly!
<angelcek> dej grem k sm nervozn ratu takoj
<angelcek> :>
<zdobersek1> 'gres' ane :)
<angelcek> me kle jebete da vam jebem vse
<angelcek> tiho da nebo padlo kej
<Grega> :-X
<Grega> X-(
<Grega> :>
<Grega> :*
<angelcek> O_o
<zdobersek1> Ü
<Grega> 0_0
<zdobersek1> u.u
<Grega> .|.
<zdobersek1> p>p
<zdobersek1> €.€
<Grega> SIT.SIT ?
<angelcek> loool
<Grega> nekdo je malo zasel..
<zdobersek1> bil je on!
<Grega> bret?
<zdobersek1> kdo je pa zdej bret
<CrazyLemon> kak bret..pit je bil
<Grega> bull pit?
<CrazyLemon> pit sempros!
<Grega> lol
<zdobersek1> pit doherti
<zdobersek1> on od ejmi vajnhavs
<CrazyLemon> tisto je piit
<CrazyLemon> ne pit
<zdobersek1> kva bi delu ...
<Grega> kje je vajn
<zdobersek1> ... tisti babi
<Grega> 2l je cist dovolj zadnje case
<zdobersek1> yay, 68 repozitorijev od 87 mam dolpotegnjenih
<Grega> angelcek je zdaj pomoje sel enega razbit v bliznji pub
<Grega> :)
<zdobersek1> se 19 pa lahk grem chromium os buildad!
<CrazyLemon> verjetno ga je sel pit pa pol breta razbit
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 chromium os ali chrome os ?
<zdobersek1> chromium os, pravijo
<CrazyLemon> !google chromium OS
<Pepelka> Chromium OS - The Chromium Projects http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os
<Grega> a to ze dela?
<zdobersek1> pac, namest chromea mas not chromium
<CrazyLemon> celo obstaja :)
<Grega> hitri so
<zdobersek1> ce so dal ze prvi netbook/laptop (nevem tocno) ven
<CrazyLemon> CR-48
<zdobersek1> k sam chrome os poganja, nic drugega _ne more_
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je kr laptop..vsaj zgledal je dokaj velik za netbooka
<CrazyLemon> in ja lahko..so že dal ubuntu gor
<CrazyLemon> pa navodila so na njihovi strani..eden izmed developerjev jih je  objavu
<zdobersek1> ja shekal so ga
<CrazyLemon> sam je mal bl tricky način :)
<zdobersek1> k recimo linux na ps3 po tem, ko so odstranl podporo
<zdobersek1> ene par dni po objavi, da so zacel chrome os razvijat, je en model na google projects vrgu gor iso sliko mislim da gentooja z gnome okoljem in chromiumom kot edinim programom
<zdobersek1> in je razglasu da je to chrome os, da bi naj to tak zgledal
<zdobersek1> pa so ga kr hitr skenslal
<CrazyLemon> sj..neki so govoril da v ozadju laufa linux
<zdobersek1> sej laufa.
<zdobersek1> ma je fajna zadevca
<zdobersek1> sem ga gradil ze pred kakim letom
<zdobersek1> takrat je blo se vse bolj nestabilno, sam za silo je blo
<zdobersek1> zbuildas, das sliko na usb pa nosis okrog
<zdobersek1> te pa sam bootnes z usbja pa si na netu
<Screamboy> hm ja zanimivo
<zdobersek1> ktere so pametne nvidia kartice dandanasnji?
<zdobersek1> tak, ce nisi glih hardcore gamer ampak si bolj v GL usmerjen
<CrazyLemon> verjetno zdej ta glx serija..kaj so 670 ? al 570
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se več :)
<CrazyLemon> !google nvidia glx 570
<Pepelka> nvidia-glx-185 : Karmic (9.10) : Ubuntu https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+package/nvidia-glx-185
<CrazyLemon> ocitno to ni to
<CrazyLemon> !google nvidia glx 670
<Pepelka> Re: Nouveau&#39;s 3D NVIDIA drivers http://forum.nginx.org/read.php?31,55474,55587
<CrazyLemon> ah fck it :D
<zdobersek1> haha :)
<zdobersek1> je kaka bistvena razlika med Point of View nvidia kartico in Gainward al pa reicmo Palit kartico?
<zdobersek1> to mi ni blo nikol jasn
<zdobersek1> ko da 10 razlicnih kitajcev dela isto kartico
<zdobersek1> uff, 380€ za gtx570, ne se hecat
<CrazyLemon> jp..ampak to je highend kartica :)
<CrazyLemon> maš pa atijevo serija 6000 se mi zdi za 300
<zdobersek1> ATI FUJ
<zdobersek1> FUJ
<zdobersek1> fglrx cajti :)
<CrazyLemon> ti si fuj!!
<zdobersek1> ko ni nic delal na atijevi kartici ... ohja :)
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> js mam odkar vem zase atijevo kartico..pa je vedno delala :)
<zdobersek1> ma sem hotu met tiste 3d efekte
<CrazyLemon> so bli zanimivi trenutki..sam delala pa je vedno :)
<zdobersek1> e sem kurca kej mel z radeonom
<zdobersek1> sem dal nvidio gor, zaprte gonilnike, je delal
<zdobersek1> pac proprietary software, sam vseen
<zdobersek1> zdej se je pa tak obrnal
<Screamboy> men na ati radeon 3870 dela normalno efekti :)
<zdobersek1> govorim za dve leti nazaj :)
<zdobersek1> bom sel nekje februarja u soping, limit ohlapno nastavljen na 600€, prioriteta 4-jedrni procesor, po moznosti i7, pa za zacetek 4gb rama
<zdobersek1> sam se bo mnda treba ohisju odpovedat :)
<uni4dfx> zdobersek1 Å¡e zmer je zaen drek ;)
<uni4dfx> sam Å¡e nvidio bom kupval
<uni4dfx> Screamboy a ti dela gaussian blur v compizu
<Screamboy> http://screamplanet.wordpress.com/2010/12/20/prijateljev-ujem-na-muri/
<Pepelka> Prijateljev ujem na muri :)  &laquo; Screamboy
<Screamboy> to glejte kda kolega ribo na muri :)
<Screamboy> <uni4dfx> Screamboy a ti dela gaussian blur v compizu kje je ta efekt da preizkusim :)
<uni4dfx> Screamboy Blur Windows
<uni4dfx> alpha blur windows daš any
<uni4dfx> pa blur filter na Gaussian
<uni4dfx> če maš jajca lahko probaš še mipmap :D
<uni4dfx> nazadne mi je cel komp friznu
<Screamboy> nastavitev ne najdem
<uni4dfx> v CCSM seveda
<uni4dfx> upam da iščeš tm
<Screamboy> ja nasel sem blur ja
<Screamboy> mipmap?
<uni4dfx> blur filter
<uni4dfx> ena opcija je tud mipmap
<Screamboy> motion blur mode tu mislis?
<uni4dfx> ne
<uni4dfx> "Blur Windows" se imenuje compizov modul
<Screamboy> jaz man samo blur
<Screamboy> motion blur
<Screamboy> modul
<Screamboy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iH0CbD2UR4
<Pepelka> YouTube        - hand.avi
<Screamboy> <uni4dfx>
<Screamboy> poglej ta link
<Screamboy> ne najdem pa windows blur
<Screamboy> http://www.shrani.si/f/q/nz/3HqaOkbl/blur.png
<Screamboy> to mislis?
<Screamboy> uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> to ja
<Screamboy> 4×bilinearno morm d<at?
<Screamboy> gausov apa mini zemljevid to man smao
<Screamboy> za opcijo kaj dam?
<CrazyLemon> mini zemljevid..omg
<Screamboy> mipmap lod je
<CrazyLemon> kdo je to prevajal
<Screamboy> hehe
<CrazyLemon> a res piše mini zemljevid?
<CrazyLemon> ah..ne piše..good ..skor me kap zadela :)
<Screamboy> ja piše ja
<CrazyLemon> na zgornji sliki ni videt
<Screamboy> ja :)
<Screamboy> ni videt ne ker nisem odprl :)
<Screamboy> uni4dfx kaj moram nastavit?
<Screamboy> jaz sem dal tam ko je
<Screamboy> mipmap lod na 15 ker več ne gre :)
<Screamboy> prodaja kdo kak proc na 775 podnozje?
<Screamboy> uni4dfx http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3H-pq-y8UU0 dela gladko :)
<Pepelka> YouTube        - hand-1.avi
<Screamboy> CrazyLemon na tem zadnjem video se vid
<uni4dfx> sej se ne vid če dela
<uni4dfx> odpri kak terminal
<uni4dfx> da vidš če je sploh vklopu blur
<uni4dfx> ti kažeš tm samo motion blur, kar je čist druga zadeva
<uni4dfx> gnome-terminal pa mu našteli prosojnost v nastavitvah
<uni4dfx> tm se najlepš vid
<uni4dfx> postavš ga nad kak text pa vidš kolk ga zablura zadi
<uni4dfx> men recimo mipmap nč ne nardi
<uni4dfx> gaussian dela neki cajta, pol pa crkne
<uni4dfx> 4xbilinear pa dela, sam ful zjebe performanco opengl programom
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Dropbox končno stabilen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4635/new/posts/
<Screamboy> ok sam mal
<Screamboy> :_=
<Screamboy> da mi sprmeni video pa vse nared da vidis :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ThePianoGuy: Dropbox končno stabilen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4635/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuuuu :D
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<Screamboy> <sasa84> juhuuuuu :D
<Screamboy> * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon
<Screamboy> * a35441 has quit (Quit: ( www.nnscript.com :: NoNameScript 4.22 :: www.esnation.com )) kajin tao dela
<sasa84> Screamboy, ja? :P
<Screamboy> nč
<Screamboy> uni4dfx že uplaodam youtube
<Screamboy> uni4dfx http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubl1I_hIAzY
<Pepelka> YouTube        - hand-3.avi
<Screamboy> rako?
<Screamboy> tako?
<uni4dfx> tko ja :)
<Screamboy> a je zdja dobro
<Screamboy> ? se vid?
<uni4dfx> zgleda mi kokr da ni nobenga blura
<uni4dfx> ne vidm dobr k je prenizka kvaliteta
<Screamboy> se dela kurc ta :)
<Screamboy> youtube
<Screamboy> mater nemorem nikakor dobitr boljse kvalitete :(
<sasa84> ajde, lepo se mejte ;)
<sasa84> nočka
<Screamboy> ln
<Sky[x]> whereis mihec
<Sky[x]> ? :D
<Screamboy> uni4dfx sem poskusil drugače posnet sam se spreminjam file ti dam link za kakih 15 min  dolgo spreminja :)
<Screamboy> upam da bo kvaliteta
<Screamboy> :)
<uni4dfx> ok
<Screamboy> smao upalod pa da sprocesira youtube :)
<Screamboy> 35 mega video jauz pa sam z 50 kbs lahko uplaodam :/
<Screamboy> majke je vse skup počasno .)
<Screamboy> Your file has been uploaded. We are now processing the video...
<Screamboy> :)
<Screamboy> treba počakat
<Screamboy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2nnx4IISdE
<Screamboy> procesira se :)
<gapi> The video you have requested is not available.
<gapi> Sorry about that.
<Screamboy> jap se vedno procesira :P
<Screamboy> ah lol youtube nve spremenit kaže da :P
<Screamboy> mah kojebe to :)
<Screamboy> neda se mi več
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4636/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Dropbox končno stabilen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4635/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/le-kam-je-pospravila-dvolikogramski-hamburger.html
<Pepelka> Le kam je pospravila dvokilogramski hamburger? - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> faaaaak..js bi tudi!
<Sky[x]> kako se že reče množenje po anglešk kr ne morm se spomnt ? :>
<CrazyLemon> multiply?
<Sky[x]> tnx
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-21
<CrazyLemon> np
<Sky[x]> najbolj jeba je pa ko maš error pa dobiš blank page
<Sky[x]> zdj pa vedi kva je narobe :>
<uni4dfx> bemti to javo
<uni4dfx> kva to pomen
<uni4dfx> public class Razred<E extends NekRazred>
<CrazyLemon> a niso to generični razredi?
<CrazyLemon> oz smth like that
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> sam je kompliceran v praksi :D
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu..
<CrazyLemon> že dolg nism delu z generiki
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> fuck nikakor se ne da extendad tazga razreda
<CrazyLemon> grem spat! n8 :)
<bogdanov> :>
<uni4dfx> x_x
<bogdanov> lahko noc
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :>
<napsy> wow
<napsy> na 64-bitnih masinah pa Go kar raztura ... koda se skor enako hitro izvaja kot tista napisana v C-ju
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Dropbox končno stabilen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4635/new/posts/
<Grega> shit, ne vem ce nisem zbolel :/
<hruske> h
<teardrop> lo
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: težava z tiskalnikom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4637/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Cube: Wikileaks  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4619/new/posts/
<miha> jutro
<marko-_-> hgaha
<marko-_-> miha fiziko sem pisal 4
<marko-_-> več točk ko on ko se mi je lagal glede zvezka
<marko-_-> mali piflarček
<miha> :)
<miha> bravo
<uni4dfx> bah, spet mi nav ratal narest naloge do treh
<uni4dfx> nč, gremo pa jutr
<CrazyLemon> zeh!
<upd> bu
<miha> !google homer simpson
<Pepelka> Homer Simpson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homer_Simpson
<uni4dfx> !google chitose hajime
<Pepelka> Chitose Hajime - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chitose_Hajime
<uni4dfx> !google 元ちとせ
<Pepelka> 元ちとせ Official Web Site http://www.office-augusta.com/hajime/
<angelcek> miha : http://www.zurnal24.si/naslovnica/domoljubi-pretentali-dnevnik-195424/clanek
<Pepelka> "Domoljubi" pretentali Dnevnik - članek | Slovenija | Zurnal24.si
<angelcek> operacija naivni novinar
<angelcek> :D
<miha> angelcek: bravo :)
<angelcek> lepa a ni?
<miha> ja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAG39jKi0lI&feature=player_embedded#!
<Pepelka> YouTube        - My Blackberry Is Not Working! - The One Ronnie, Preview - BBC One
<CrazyLemon> eggbox..360 :DD
<CrazyLemon> eggs*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Tukaj je Warsow 0.6  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4638/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> haha ker fun message :D
<Sky[x]> This is an automated message notifying you that the 1 minute load average on your system is 13.2451.
<Sky[x]> This has exceeded the 10 threshold.
<Sky[x]> One Minute      - 13.2451
<Sky[x]> Five Minutes    - 3.11377
<Sky[x]> Fifteen Minutes - 1.20459
<miha> Sky[x]: bogi računalnik
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/kronika/1042411968
<Pepelka> Minister Henrik Gjerke&scaron; naj bi sinoči pod vplivom alkohola razbil službeni audi | Dnevnik
<miha> kul
<miha> !translate en sl  carrier rates
<Pepelka> prevoznik stopnje
<miha> !translate en sl carrier quotes
<Pepelka> prevoznik quotes
<angelcek> moj audi je razbu
<miha> angelcek: a?
<angelcek> avto mi je razbiu pedr
<angelcek> :>
<angelcek> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/kronika/1042411751
<Pepelka> Policija aretirala avtorja "Pedofilskega vodnika do ljubezni in ugodja: kodeks vedenja ljubitelja otrok&ldquo; | Dnevnik
<angelcek> sej ne zgleda kot pedofil al pa seriski morilec
<angelcek> :D
<upd> hahaha
<upd> jebat ga ni je dal po opensource licenco...
<angelcek> fak kaka slika
<angelcek> sej ne morm vrjet
<miha> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/linc-za-uciteljico-matematike.html
<Pepelka> Linč za učiteljico matematike - 24ur.com
<angelcek> hjao se kr mam probleme z tem prenosnikom
<angelcek> ce ma kdo kej znanja naj pove
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> mah katastrofa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] desoft: Potni nalogi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2872/new/posts/
<angelcek> carp carp carp carp
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> http://file.si/public/view/full/139347
<angelcek> :D
<Pepelka> s6300716.jpg
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, a ti je e kdaj zamrzlna ksna aplikacija?
<bogdanov> lol
<zdobersek> iii kak je malikrapek
<angelcek> ja
<angelcek> nism vidu se tok majhnega
<zdobersek> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/linc-za-uciteljico-matematike.html
<Pepelka> Linč za učiteljico matematike - 24ur.com
<zdobersek> ahahaha
<zdobersek> peti pa sesti razred
<zdobersek> omg
<angelcek> Namero svojih sošolcev je izdal 13-letnik, ki se skupini ni želel pridružiti. Njegova starša sta bila zgrožena in sta o tem obvestila šolo ter policijo.
<angelcek> hahahhaha
<angelcek> hohstabler
<angelcek> :D
<zdobersek> lokalmoralc
<miha> a otroc smejo bit na fafbooku? :)
<zdobersek> smejo smejo
<zdobersek> ne bi pa smel bit
<miha> mhm
<zdobersek> ma 14-letni folk 1500 'prjatlov' pa Å¡e 30 bratov pa sestr
<zdobersek> wtf ...
<miha> hehe
<angelcek> miha akcija: spletno oko fail? :D
<miha> angelcek: ... :)
<angelcek> we have the press on aour side
<angelcek> :D
<zdobersek> aja, ti pajoti, ko bi internet cenzuriral
<angelcek> our
<miha> zdobersek: aha
<angelcek> <Grega> angelcek je zdaj pomoje sel enega razbit v bliznji pub
<angelcek> c.c.c
<angelcek> si bo se kdo mislu da mam kr tok tak nick
<angelcek> :)
<zdobersek> alter ego, ane.
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/microsoft-launches-new-site-for-prototyping-emerging-html-specs/8266
<Pepelka> Microsoft launches new site for prototyping emerging HTML specs | ZDNet
<miha> marko-_--:  a se opravicu onmu ko ti ni zvezka posodu?
<CrazyMelon> a kdo uporablja eclipse?
 * miha včas
<CrazyMelon> a se igraš kaj z web service?
<miha> ne
<CrazyMelon> ker men se kr noče in noče zalaufat web service project
<CrazyMelon> web service client lahk zalaufam...web service pa ne
<CrazyMelon> kr error mi vrže vn
<CrazyMelon> An error has occurred. See error log for more details. java.lang.NullPointerException
<CrazyMelon> http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/community/tutorials/BottomUpAxis2WebService/images/c2_a.png tako okno bi se mi moglo pokazat..pa se ne :/
<andrejz> lol - http://idle.slashdot.org/story/10/12/21/136206/Woman-Sues-Google-Over-Street-View-Shots-of-Her-Underwear
<Pepelka> Woman Sues Google Over Street View Shots of Her Underwear - Slashdot
<angelcek> hhhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahaaa
<angelcek> Marko Štih Javno se opravičujem Simon Kociper-ju ker se nisva razumela in upam da mi bo opravičil in se spet z mano pogovarjal pred 8 min
<angelcek> Simon Kociper Prav je da priznaš svoje napake! Oprostim ti... Ampak boš me peljal v nedeljo po studiu na večerjo. pred 5 min · Všeč mi jeNi mi všeč * Napiši komentar...
<angelcek> ne se jebat
<angelcek> iz stola sm padu
<miha> to ja :)
<angelcek> gobc mu razbi
<angelcek> :>
<angelcek> pa upam da je na tem chanu
<miha> :)
<CrazyMelon>  'It caused me to lose my job and I had to change my residence.' "
<angelcek> kaj sm nervozn ratu prc
<angelcek> :D
<CrazyMelon> lol
<CrazyMelon> right...
<marko-_--> miha, ne
<marko-_--> kitaristu iz banda
<marko-_--> zakaj bi se mu opravičeval
<marko-_--> :D
<angelcek> <marko-_-->
<angelcek> to ni nic
<angelcek> ..
<angelcek> nism ponosn nate
<marko-_-> zajebancija je
<angelcek> te kej pretepajo v soli?
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/article/why-upcoming-issuance-european-rescue-fund-will-reveal-more-dirt-about-europes-broad-insolve
<Pepelka> Why The Upcoming Issuance From The European Rescue Fund Will Reveal More Dirt About Europe's Broad Insolvency | zero hedge
<marko-_-> angelcek, mislim da je bolj obratno
<angelcek> sam sebe pretepas?
<marko-_-> sigh
<marko-_-> grem dalje gledat community o/
<CrazyMelon> marko-_-: a je včeraj bil community on air?
<angelcek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P95x3yD4rFM
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Cock Sparrer- Suicide Girls
<angelcek> <3
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, ne vem k sem komaj začel gledatg
<marko-_-> in je awesome
<CrazyMelon> tazadnja epizoda je bila KR NEKI..neke animacije pa en vem kaj...total bullshit
<CrazyMelon> napsy: kle?
<zdobersek> zakva se Microsoft drzi W3Cja
<zdobersek> od WHATWGja pa kr bezijo stran
<zdobersek> ffs
<miha> WHAT?
 * angelcek slaps miha
<miha> !google what what youtube
<Pepelka> YouTube - butters - what what in the butt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wmu3T4pUHnU
<miha> !google cartman poker face
<Pepelka> Cartman Covers Lady Gaga&#39;s "Poker Face" | Comedy Central Insider ... http://ccinsider.comedycentral.com/2009/10/29/cartman-covers-lady-gagas-poker-face/
<CrazyMelon> ta eclipse is driving me crazy
<Sky[x]> mene pa netbeans
<Sky[x]> k klikne men tab po lse mi pa kr zapre :>
<CrazyMelon> jah..ti to lahk rešiš tako da ne klikaš :>
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<angelcek> http://www.toxicjunction.com/get.asp?i=V2201
<angelcek> fak
<Pepelka> Video - Redneck's really hot machine gun - ToxicJunction.com
<angelcek> to lahko pa sam ak
<Jorky> čer
<zdobersek> mau mo gori kalasnik
<zdobersek> mau mu*
<Jorky> ???
<zdobersek> http://www.toxicjunction.com/get.asp?i=V2201
<Pepelka> Video - Redneck's really hot machine gun - ToxicJunction.com
<zdobersek> (06:45:48 PM) angelcek: http://www.toxicjunction.com/get.asp?i=V2201
<Pepelka> Video - Redneck's really hot machine gun - ToxicJunction.com
<Jorky> a ste že na drogah?
<angelcek> ja?
<zdobersek> ura je komi sedem
<zdobersek> pocak se mal
<angelcek> <zdobersek> kaj ej narobe?:)
<angelcek> je
<Jorky> :D
<zdobersek> nc, obrazlozu sem, na kva se je moj komentar navezval
<zdobersek> ane.
<zdobersek> zmaga ga reklama nad videom
<zdobersek> Guide to the Vagina
<Jorky> sej kul
<Jorky> :D
<angelcek> <zdobersek> ja gori mu:D
<angelcek> z kako drugo pusko nebi slo
<angelcek> :)
<angelcek> http://www.toxicjunction.com/get.asp?i=V4937
<Pepelka> Video - Screw the Cops, I am Driving with the Wheel Clamp - ToxicJunction.com
<angelcek> hahahahahaha
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> kaput
<napsy> http://afaikblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/nautilus3-0.png
<napsy> very nice
<Jorky> napsy a to si si ti tko uredil nautilusa?
<zdobersek> lajkam nautilusa
<CrazyMelon> kitty fetish is not nice :D
<napsy> Jorky: ne
<zdobersek> tocno to :)
<napsy> Jorky: to je en predlog kok bi lahko 3.0 zgledal
<Jorky> aha
<Jorky> kr fajn zgleda
<Jorky> me prov zanima kak bo gnome 3 pa nautilus 3 ipd
<napsy> zgleda obetavno
<Jorky> ja sam sej veš končni izdelek je ponavad precej drugačen
<napsy> za opensource je drugace
<napsy> ker je odprti razvoj
<napsy> in je vsaka sprememba takoj dosegljiva drugim tako da skoraj ne mora bit vecjih presenecenj
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> no sej jst Å¡e nism vidu gnome 3 prewieva tko da nevem kako naj bi zgledal
<zdobersek> gnome shell!
<zdobersek> HOOYA!
<Jorky> ah pustimo se presenetit
<andrejz> mene zanima kdo bo bolj buggast gnome-shell al unity
<zdobersek> hehe
<Jorky> kaka razlika pa naj bi bla med gnome-shell pa unity?
<andrejz> en bo bolj bugast :p
<andrejz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caC5UHBW6-8 - shell
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Gnome-Shell Update Nov 16 2010
<andrejz> Ma v splošnem Unity razvija canonical, shell pa gnome
<andrejz> na začetku je bilo nekaj več razlik zdaj so pa dost eni od drugega vzeli, IMO
<Jorky> mogoče canonical sploh ne bo več pokrovitelj :D
<angelcek> http://www.toxicjunction.com/get.asp?i=V4722
<Pepelka> Video - Time Lapse of Dude Takes Picture of Himself for Over 17 Years - ToxicJunction.com
<angelcek> lol
<angelcek> dejte to pogledat
<zdobersek> kolk je pa dolg video?
<angelcek> poglej
<zdobersek> Error: 'poglej' is not a valid object representing time
<angelcek> 2min
<Grega> niti se ne tolk spremeni
<Grega> pomoje je fake
<angelcek> ni
<Grega> 19:06 < zdobersek> kolk je pa dolg video?
<Grega> 17 let :>>
 * CrazyMelon lacen and wants food!
 * angelcek slaps grega
<Grega> ojoj
<Grega> :)
 * Grega je bolan :/
<CrazyMelon> yes you are :D
<Grega> i have a sick, sick mind
<Grega> :>
<CrazyMelon> 4.1 pride k nam tip iz MS
<CrazyMelon> da se lahk pohvali z Windows Phone 7
<Grega> k meni domov!?
<CrazyMelon> k nam!
<CrazyMelon> a smo mi pri tebi doma?? :D
<Grega> a ti si tud pri meni doma?!
<Grega> hm?
<CrazyMelon> mhm!
<CrazyMelon> bolan! totalno :D
<Grega> sick, sick mind
<angelcek> grega mors spet use unict?
<Grega> to mi je v naravi
<zdobersek> hahaha, windows phone mu bo itak crknu cez novo leto
<zdobersek> k zunei :
<zdobersek> :)
<Grega> grem po pistolj, nasega praga ne bo noben ms-guy prestopil!
<andrejz> lol
<Grega> bom angelcku narocil, da ga sprefuka in mu telefon 7x v rit porine!
<zdobersek> on je znan po nasilju, ja
<andrejz> vi k mate dost časa .. a morda koga zanima prevajanje ?
<zdobersek> rad prevajam kodo :)
<zdobersek> kernel
<zdobersek> al pa chromium :)
<andrejz> jezikovno ang > slo
<zdobersek> k dlje traja :)
<andrejz> tisto ne prevajaš ti, amapk komp :)
<Grega> angelcek: lahko v google translate pastam? ze nekaj casa razmisljam, da bi napisal neko scripto, ki bi uporabljala translate api
<angelcek> grega?
<Grega> to bom razumel kot ne
<zdobersek> narobe modela si omenu, ane model
<andrejz> to nekak ni to, grega ;)
<Grega> aja
<Grega> jaz samo a vidim...
<Grega> :>
<Grega> mah, vsi ste isti!
<Grega> :))
<andrejz> .po file na roko prevajt, to sem mel v mislih
<zdobersek> hahahahaha
<zdobersek> kter error
<zdobersek> 'read error: Success'
<zdobersek> WTF
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: sej lahk tud chromium prevajaš
<CrazyMelon> je Å¡e ene par prostih nizov :>
<andrejz> @Crazy: Tiste ima darko čez, se mi zdi..
<andrejz> ampak ja, se bo tud kaj zate našlo :P
<CrazyMelon> andrejZ nekak se mi zdi da boš kr dost čakal na darkota :>
<andrejz> čak samo da krka odšpila svoje danes pa bo v akciji
<Grega> donnie darko
<andrejz> no če koga zanima, lahko reče men al pa noremu sadju po izbiri (trenutno sta limona pa melona na voljo)
<CrazyMelon> melona je ta trenutek prisotna lemon je neki kisu zadnje čase
<andrejz> lp
<andrejz> no en al pa drug :)
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR91Rj1ZN1M
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Donnie Darko - Mad World
<Grega> darko je ql
<CrazyMelon> to se tebi zdi ker si bolan
<Grega> i find it kinda funny, i find it kinda sad...
<zdobersek> en app bi se moral nardit, k ti [random po slovensko] mece ven nize ktere bi blo treba prevest
<zdobersek> nakljucno!
<CrazyMelon> grega mam zate eno idejo za webapp
<Grega> neeee
<Grega> :)
<CrazyMelon> ideja je cool!
<CrazyMelon> ni še nič takega na trgu
<CrazyMelon> :)
<Grega> ne mi povedat, prosim
<Grega> :))
<Grega> shit
<Grega> no, povej
<CrazyMelon> zdej pa ne bom!
<Grega> maaaaaaaaad worlddddddd
<Grega> te bom pa pac pel
<zdobersek> http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/24e3cb75-11e4-46cc-a1d8-eb171191df76.jpg
<Grega> CrazyMelon: povej mi! ker ce ne te bom prisel poiskat!
<CrazyMelon> cool..dej prinesi mi Å¡e 2big maca pa velik pomfri
<CrazyMelon> hvala!
<Grega> ok
<Grega> saj jaz vem kaj ti hoces... facebook the movie si gledal..
<Grega> in zdaj hoces da jaz scodam
<Grega> potem me bos pa tozil
<CrazyMelon> tako..ampak js bom bl uspešen
<CrazyMelon> ker js bi mel dokaz da sva se midva o tem pogovarjala
<CrazyMelon> pa še priče :p
<CrazyMelon> pa dokaza se hranita na dveh strežnikiih...tko da ja..več k 66mio $ bi iztržu :))
<miha> :)
<Grega> ni problema.. $65mio ti ze zdaj dam
<Grega> samo tolk glej, da bo ideja znesla 66mio
<CrazyMelon> uglavnem tko..če želiš neki prodat moraš it od strani do strani ter pisat oglase...če pa bi mel en webapp kjer ti sam enkrat napišeš oglas in se ta potem povsod objavi je pa druga stvar ane! :D
<Grega> lol
<Grega> CrazyMelon: a mislis nekaj takega http://imex.webapps.si/welcome
<Grega> ? :))
<CrazyMelon> prasec!!
<Grega> lol
<CrazyMelon> idejo si mi ukradu
<CrazyMelon> !!!
<Grega> pwnd
<zdobersek> al pa recimo google adsense?
<Grega> lol
<Grega> lol
<CrazyMelon> tozu te bom!
<Grega> hahaha
<Grega> ahahahaa
<CrazyMelon> :)))
<Grega> lol
<zdobersek> zaka gledam 502 - bad gateway **
<zdobersek> ??
<Grega> ker sem zaprl
<zdobersek> -.-
<Grega> samo kot dokaz, da sem 2 meseca pred limonco :>
<CrazyMelon> lies lies lies!
<Grega> lol
<Grega> nailed!
<Grega> ampak dobro si se spomnil
<Grega> res!
<Grega> mi je vsec tvoja ideja
<Grega> aja, ne
<CrazyMelon> ti se kr razpiši o MOJI ideji..bo odvetnik bl vesel :P
<Grega> ni tvoja
<Grega> moja je
<Grega> :)))
<miha> kje imata patent? ni patenta.. u jok :)
<miha> kje sta to vidla
<miha> da se menta javno predn so patenti zrihtani
<miha> luzerja
<CrazyMelon> js sm bral da eno slovensko podjetje sploh ne patentira svojih izumov :)
<CrazyMelon> ker preveč časa jim vzame pa preveč dnarja in se jim ne splača :)
<CrazyMelon> no..verjamem da je več takih podjetij
<CrazyMelon> in ne sam eno
<Grega> miha: kr z CrazyMelon-ovimi odvetniki se zmeni :>
<miha> :)
<upd> hiho
<CrazyMelon> nč..grem domov!
<zdobersek> hahahahahaha
<CrazyMelon> adijo mare! :))
<zdobersek> Branko Grims: 'Better sniff and fly than drink and drive'
<zdobersek> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/korektna-poteza-cestitke-in-svojevrstni-grims.html
<Pepelka> Korektna poteza, čestitke in svojevrstni Grims - 24ur.com
<miha> !google dog fuckers
<Pepelka> animal sex, dog fuck, bestiality porn, horse sex, free beastiality ... http://www.xxxpower.net/
<miha> !google linux porn
<Pepelka> Digg - Linux Porn http://digg.com/news/technology/Linux_Porn
<Grega> Linux is free and easy, so it must be a slut…
<miha> aha
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<Grega> ahooooooj
<sasa84> oj grega ;)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa oj CrazyLemon ???????!???????????
<CrazyLemon> :))
<upd> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs693.snc4/63297_1520241639334_1033325438_31506006_5181046_n.jpg heh
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1033325438
<upd> !google hevristika
<Pepelka> Hevristika - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hevristika
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če te požgečkam pa spet ni prou!
<sasa84> nikol zadovoln :\
 * upd chokes upd with a smiley printed in china
<miha> !google sasa84
<Pepelka> #ubuntu-si: 10-11-2010 http://triton.gfd.si/ubuntu/ubuntu-si-10-11-2010.html
<sasa84> miha, in kaj si ugotovu? ;)
<miha> nic posebnega, zakaj?
<sasa84> vprašam ;)
<zdobersek> You wanted a hit?
<zdobersek> Well maybe we don't do hits.
<Grega> CrazyLemon: a si kaj vec studiral o tistem appu, ali je to to? zanima me ce si si kako drugace zamislil kot jaz..
<roxxxx> oj
<roxxxx> ko sem inst ubuntu sem imew obrnjena z in y pol sem menjaw..ampak vedno ko resetiram pc imam spet obrnjeno
<roxxxx> ve kdo?
<Grega> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ?
<roxxxx> provam
<roxxxx> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Grega> nano /etc/defaults/console-setup
<Grega> sudo *
<roxxxx> caki caki
<roxxxx> dela
<Grega> XKBLAYOUT="si"
<roxxxx> tudi ce mi je prej uno napisalo je ok y in z
<roxxxx> thanks
<Grega> no.. jaz ti napamet govorim, ni receno da to tud dela :)
<roxxxx> :D
<roxxxx> ze ki si tle ..
<Grega> http://www.google.si/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+set+keymap
<roxxxx> lahko se na ubuntu ima xp al 7 nenako?
<Pepelka> ubuntu set keymap - Iskanje Google
<Grega> ?
<roxxxx> nekje sem vidu eno sliko ki je imeu tip en linux in tko v enem oknu xp
<roxxxx> zdej nevem  :)
<Grega> verjetno kak vm ali pa remote
<roxxxx> vm = virtual machine?
<Grega> http://www.virtualbox.org/ recimo
<Pepelka> VirtualBox
<roxxxx> e to bo ja
<roxxxx> si ze provaw vb?
<Grega> ne
<roxxxx> thanks
<Grega> povej kako dela, mogoce sprobam :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Tukaj je Warsow 0.6  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4638/new/posts/
<marko-_--> hm
<marko-_--> kaj že pomenijo številke pri ip naslovu, prve tri so država, al neke take fore
<sasa84> grem pančat ;)
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
<uni4dfx> marko-_-- lol
<uni4dfx> nič ne pomenjo same po sebi
<marko-_--> jah to je profesor pri praksi bluzil in se morem naučit
<marko-_--> spipalo se mi bo
<hruske> nic ne pomenijo
<hruske> naceloma so dost random
<hruske> z nekaj izjemami
<hruske> 127/8, 10/8, 192.168/16, pa Å¡e en par
<uni4dfx> marko-_-- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reserved_IP_addresses#Reserved_IPv4_addresses
<Pepelka> Reserved IP addresses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<marko-_--> jah sej vem sam profesor je bluzil z tem da ena številka pomen ISP, druga država
<marko-_--> pa neke fore
<marko-_--> mislim
<marko-_--> wtf
<uni4dfx> res pa je da lahko iz IP številke zveš državo, ker v whois piše naslov organizacije ki je zakupila range
<uni4dfx> marko-_-- ka je to zaen prfoks? upam da ne na faksu
<marko-_--> ne SÅ 
<marko-_--> računalniške šole
<marko-_--> which even makes it worse
<uni4dfx> ma ne posluši takih levakov k manj vejo od tebe
<marko-_--> jah morem jih če hočem naredit šolo
<marko-_--> jutri tudi pišem predmet ki je od profesorja
<marko-_--> ki bi se lahko družil z tem
<marko-_--> pizda me žalosti to
<marko-_--> ker eni sošolci dejansko verjamejo temu kaj jim povejo
<uni4dfx> zakaj ne rečeš da je narobe
<uni4dfx> pr nas na sredni smo komi čakal da smo lahk to nardil lol
<gapi> oj kdo Å¡e tuki
<uni4dfx> gapi  nas pa podcenjuješ :D
<gapi> ne
<uni4dfx> Å¡e ob 6h zjutri je tle kdo :D
<gapi> pozna kdo kej upnpd
<uni4dfx> hm js sm enkrat neki probavu se mi zdi
<gapi> dela mi samo po neki časa umre
<uni4dfx> js tega nebi uporablu
<uni4dfx> men je delu ampak sm ga izklopu
<uni4dfx> ker to je en velik security hole
<gapi> ok
<uni4dfx> komot spišeš flash programček k ti bo odpru vse porte
<gapi> notranje mašine  vem da lohk odpirajo porte
<uni4dfx> tako je
<uni4dfx> dost je da en sajt odpreš
<gapi> pa tud kak worm ti lohk odpre porte
<uni4dfx> k ti bo firewall skenslu
<gapi> kaj pa če ne hodm po nekih warez in pr0n sajtih
<gapi> in podobni zalegi
<uni4dfx> sej ni treba, lahko je kak navadn sajt okužen
<uni4dfx> res je to manj verjetno, ampak vseen
<gapi> zato mam antivitus redno obnovljen
<uni4dfx> upnp = trading security for convenience
<gapi> ta upnp   podpira mojo lenobo   da vtipkam par vrstic  z iptables
<uni4dfx> poznaš webmin?
<gapi> jp
<gapi> sam tud tm hitr kej zamočm
<gapi> ufw bi mi bil všeč   če bi mel  opcijo da ga skonfigureraš kot roter
<gapi> router
<uni4dfx> no sej za router skonfigurirat
<uni4dfx> rabš eno komando za iptables
<gapi> zdej mam arno-iptables-firewall skripto prirejeno po okusu
<Screamboy> ej je kdo gledo film o eni familiji ko imajo polno hiso trave  (gojijo)
<Screamboy> sosedi so pa policisti oz jih nadzorujejo pa jih na koncu ujamejo
<Screamboy> ?
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-22
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> CrazyLemon: a si kaj vec studiral o tistem appu, ali je to to? zanima me ce si si kako drugace zamislil kot jaz..
<CrazyLemon> to je to :)
<Grega> tocno tako? :) iste strani pa to..?
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<Grega> lame
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> sicer sm js nato še pomislu na ebay pa to..kot extension tega..sam to je že overkill :)
<CrazyLemon> lame si ti k si to naredu! :))
<Grega> vedno se najde kak butl..
<CrazyLemon> ma sj sm sam happy k se je top gear spet začel!
<uni4dfx> uu top gear
<uni4dfx> končno ena dobra novica dons
<CrazyLemon> ne mi reč da gledaš top gear
<uni4dfx> seveda gledam top gear
<CrazyLemon> no vsaj en pameten kle k ve kaj je good quality humour :D
<uni4dfx> res pokajo take da se prov do solz nasmejiš včas :D
<CrazyLemon> btw..ta teden bosta 2 top gear epizodi ! :)
<uni4dfx> sweet
<CrazyLemon> indeed :)
<upd> ha
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je vama tako smešno :)
<Grega> vsaj en :>
<upd> haha :D
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> a bo jutr olimpija zmagala valencio
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> a košarka?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> tezka
<bogdanov> a sm stavu na njih
<CrazyLemon> kje igrajo..če igrajo v stožicah bodo zgubil pa dva koša..če igrajo v španiji bodo zgubil za 4
<bogdanov> 3,75 kvota
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> pa=za
<bogdanov> u spanij
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> kva doma so zmagal jih u zadno
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> bolš da si si s tem dnarjem obrisal rit..vsaj neki koristi bi blo od njega :))
<CrazyLemon> doma je olimpija vsako zmagala :)
<bogdanov> no no
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> nevrjams
<bogdanov> u olimpijo
<bogdanov> ccc
<CrazyLemon> itak da ne...  6 mescev nazaj niso mel za burek
<CrazyLemon> zdj majo mal sranja k je dost publike
<CrazyLemon> počak še 6 mescev..spet bodo zgubljal :)
<upd> hakijaa u mojim venama
<CrazyLemon> rakija*
<upd> zdej imamo za picoburek!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> jap rakija valda
<bogdanov> dons mej zbusila hapoel jerusalem
<bogdanov> za 221eu mamu jim
<bogdanov> treba pobit te zide
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ti bos enkrat Å¡e svojo staro zagemblau jebote :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ma dallas
<bogdanov> vod
<bogdanov> pa oklahoma
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> super..lahk oni vsi vodijo..sam ena ti je dovolj da zgubi :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> olimpija
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> mah dau sm za foro
<bogdanov> ce bo bo 275eu
<bogdanov> ce pa nau pa jebiga
<bogdanov> nov listk jutr :P
<CrazyLemon> preveč maš dnarja :))
<CrazyLemon> bolš da ga zapiješ k pa da ga daš za stave :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> to sm naivn jebiga
<upd> bols da das men
<upd> bom v cerkev nesel
<CrazyLemon> a veš kak alkoholik bi ti lahk biu..prešeren bi bil ljubosumen k bi bil večji kronik k on :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kva a vi nc negemblate
<CrazyLemon> js sm včasih..k sm bil v SŠ
<upd> samoo sa sisamiii
<CrazyLemon> sm zapravu cca. 50€ ..pol mi je blo dost
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> ke sm ze jst
<bogdanov> u minusu
<bogdanov> uf
<bogdanov> pomoje ze stiri mestno stevilko
<bogdanov> k nc
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa cca. 8 mescev nazaj...sm vidu da lahk prek neta igraš :) in sm z moneto plačal 2€..spušu in sm reku zdej pa je dost :D
<bogdanov> kje
<bogdanov> z moneto
<bogdanov> lah igras
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> na estave.com
<bogdanov> aja
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je že tista stran
<upd> hah se to bo spusil
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> prek blututa
<bogdanov> an
<CrazyLemon> lejga jimmya
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov !google moneta
<Pepelka> Moneta http://www.moneta.si/
<bogdanov> stari upd
<bogdanov> zanc
<CrazyLemon> kak blutut jebote :)
<bogdanov> sva z kolegam
<bogdanov> dala
<bogdanov> usak po 100eu
<bogdanov> 5 tekm
<bogdanov> dobila bi usak 2 jurja
<bogdanov> sam u 92
<bogdanov> dobi man city
<bogdanov> gol
<bogdanov> sfukala nama je
<upd> oww fail
<bogdanov> sj bo :>
<CrazyLemon> to ti misliš :D
<bogdanov> barca
<bogdanov> nula ej te slabe
<bogdanov> te nemorjo
<bogdanov> igrt
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> barca u prvenstvu
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> +2,5
<bogdanov> fantje zadans zih
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> crazy mah tud ce nau boli me
<upd> dj raj drogo dilej
<bogdanov> kva rabs
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> kranska naveza
<bogdanov> se ve
<bogdanov> droga
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> voz
<bogdanov> zame
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a je teb jasno da v dobu ne moreš igrat stav? :)))
<bogdanov> cez italijo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sj bi napisov
<bogdanov> za naprj
<bogdanov> prj kb su
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> alpa kolega
<bogdanov> kj dau 500eu
<CrazyLemon> lej..za 30% ti js prnesem not listke :D
<bogdanov> kj zadev u kazinojcu 5 jurjov
<bogdanov> pa tip
<bogdanov> zadane
<bogdanov> 2 nule
<bogdanov> basket
<bogdanov> sam da na man utd
<bogdanov> se
<bogdanov> pa spusi
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy ok
<Grega> glih najvecjega kripla sem si zbral za irc
<CrazyLemon> kennya dej gor :D
<Grega> kenny bi mi bolj pristajal, a? :> prasec
<CrazyLemon> Grega ne da bi ti bolj pristajal..ampak ti SI kenny! :D
<Grega> pol si ti ziher cartman :>
<CrazyLemon> ne ne
<CrazyLemon> js sm kyle
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> ka so to spet ene geek fore
<Grega> fuckit, nekdo pac more bit.. to mi raje povej.. na fbsdju v shellu vpisem npr "scr" in puscico gor in mi izpise zadnji ukaz ki se je zacel na "scr" .. na linuxu pa ignorira "scr" in kr izpise zadnji ukaz
<Grega> kako to spremenim?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče kak alias napiši
<CrazyLemon> nism pa ŠE vidu ukaza k bi počel to kar si zdj reku :)
<Grega> ker se nisi videl PRAVEGA os-a :>
<CrazyLemon> kaj da ne..windows visto sm mel en teden !
<bogdanov> haha
<Grega> skratka, vpises ukaze npr: ping, ls, screen, echo
<Grega> in na linuxu, ce stisnes puscico gor
<Grega> bos mel echo,s creen, ls, ping..
<Grega> na fbsd pa ce vpises scr in puscico gor, se bo izpisalo screen
<CrazyLemon> napiši alias 'scr' k počne neki v smislu 'cat .bash_history | grep $1* | tail -n 1'
<Grega> noooooooooooo
<CrazyLemon> wat?
<Grega> bom googlu razlozil
<upd> poglej kako ma fsd ane
<CrazyLemon> razloži
<upd> bsd
<Grega> (sem pac mislil, da si bolj pameten, sorry)
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> madrfakr
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> skratka, vpises ukaze npr: ping, ls, screen, echo
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> in na linuxu, ce stisnes puscico gor
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> bos mel echo,s creen, ls, ping..
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> na fbsd pa ce vpises scr in puscico gor, se bo izpisalo screen
<CrazyLemon> cat .bash_history | grep scr* | tail -n 1
<CrazyLemon> pa mi povej kaj izpiše!
<Grega> gjanezic@jimmy:~$ cat .bash_history | grep scr* | tail -n 1
<Grega> screen irssi
<CrazyLemon> no!
<Grega> ne!
<CrazyLemon> ja..zadnji ukaz z scr
<CrazyLemon> no..kaj ti je google povedal :D
<Grega> http://www.electrictoolbox.com/pageup-history-auto-completion-bash-shell/
<Pepelka> PageUp and PageDown history search auto completion on the BASH shell
<CrazyLemon> no sj..to kar sm ti js napisal....sam mal lepš povedano :p
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Grega> ja, eric
<Grega> prav imas!
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> pfft :/
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ker film je dobr
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> uu en dobr srbski film so zdj posnel
<CrazyLemon> si ga že vidu?
<bogdanov> ker
<CrazyLemon> suha krpa na dnu mora
<CrazyLemon> ful hud
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> slisov ja
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> poglej si ga
<CrazyLemon> resnicna zgodba
<bogdanov> jah nase je use
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> haha..right :D
<bogdanov> aaa kasne cure
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ajde je ene par dobrih..
<CrazyLemon> ampak to ni 'vse' :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> NIS BIU SE DOL!
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> res je!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> kva zamujas
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> cevs su dol
<CrazyLemon> cevape pa burek..nc druzga :/
<bogdanov> bos nehu bit geek
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> bos jebac postav
<bogdanov> tocn tko
<bogdanov> vole slovence
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> :))
<bogdanov> aja crazy je hrvt
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> nocm postat jebac..k pol bo ubuntu.si propadu
<upd> hahahahahaha
<bogdanov> toj pa res crazy
<CrazyLemon> true story :/
<bogdanov> sj bo ze en preuzeu
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> kaj bi propadu picke bi ufuru pa sm prpelu
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> bi
<bogdanov> naredu
<bogdanov> UBUNTU.RS
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> a nimate
<bogdanov> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Srbija | Sajt zvanične Ubuntu lokalne zajednice za Srbiju
<bogdanov> cista desteka
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> haha crazy je
<bogdanov> med uporabniki
<bogdanov> ccc
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> lej ko majo kičast site
<CrazyLemon> sramota :D
<bogdanov> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu-hr
<bogdanov> skini ga ovdje
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<CrazyLemon> to poglej ja
<CrazyLemon> lej kako je lepa stran
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> na #ubuntu-hr
<bogdanov> kesi
<bogdanov> crazy nemate gor
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> če si čorav :/
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> res
<bogdanov> fakkkkkkkk
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> da ne bodo drugi ljubosumni..tam nism tok aktiven :))
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol..sam si res ti en srb
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mau more bit provokacije no
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma da mi je srecat enga srba k ni provokator..ma to bi biu konc sveta po moje :D
<bogdanov> no no
<CrazyLemon> tko je :)
<bogdanov> ah dalec od tega
<bogdanov> toje samo zajebancija
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> kaj paj vazn kdo pravokator itaq slovenc vedno po picki dobi
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi zajebacija je provokacija :D
<bogdanov> crazy jebiga
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> sm mu hrvatico
<bogdanov> prevec casa
<bogdanov> cc
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> nj ji bo
<bogdanov> DALMATINKA
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> js tut.. jebiga..uciva se iz napak :))
<bogdanov> as ti
<bogdanov> dalmatinc
<bogdanov> al
<bogdanov> zagrebcan
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> haha ja
<upd> a niso dalkatinke najboljse :d
<bogdanov> sam so dobre nemorm nc rect
<CrazyLemon> em..nč od tega..družinsko ime pa verjetno kak pradedek pa izvira iz dalmacije ja :)
<bogdanov> crazy pol si ok :P
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> sej hotu ze logirat
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> da da
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ej kam hodta
<bogdanov> kej na morje?
<upd> hr
<CrazyLemon> jebeš morje ..sux :)
<bogdanov> crazy zakva
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> upd res hr
<bogdanov> kam ZRCE
<upd> jap
<bogdanov> pol dobr
<CrazyLemon> dost ga mam :)..drugač pa k grem pa grem ja..kle v umag al pa kaka plava laguna :)
<bogdanov> aha :)
<CrazyLemon> letos ne vem če sm bil hm..5x v morju :)
<upd> pappayaa :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sj portoroz
<bogdanov> za vikend
<bogdanov> majka
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> raj grem na kako jezero al pa reko :)
<bogdanov> upd ja :))
<CrazyLemon> sj v portorozu sm vecinoma bil ja..ampak na kolesu :D
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> sej itaq portoroz za vikende, pa 1x na leto zrce najboljs
<bogdanov> nism se gemblu
<bogdanov> u portorozu
<bogdanov> upd ja mas kr prov
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov v portorozu bos tko zgubu k zgubis v lj/kranju/bledu :D
<CrazyLemon> sam da bos se vec za bencin porabu :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> tm so kesarji
<bogdanov> more dt
<bogdanov> kle u kran
<bogdanov> sami klosarji
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> bled gnile rolete
<bogdanov> lj pa kokr ket
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> kle zadans u kr
<bogdanov> pa ze mrhovinarji ukol
<bogdanov> ajd pocasti
<bogdanov> mamu jim
<bogdanov> a k oni zadanejo
<bogdanov> nc nepocastijo
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> gniv folk
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> pa se sipci
<bogdanov> so notr
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> al ima nas vise srba
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> mi k smo bli v SÅ  smo hodl v eno igralnico k je mela ruleto..pa smo nonstop igrali samo da dobimo cim vec zetonov :D
<bogdanov> kvas igrov
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> dj povej kolk je slovencev 10 na leto ?
<CrazyLemon> na koncu smo skuzl vse trike k ma..in je tip mogu kmalu zapret :D
<CrazyLemon> zdj ma trgovino z oblacili :D
<bogdanov> crazy fakk
<bogdanov> kva nis ubijov
<bogdanov> bi mu kes
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> upd jah sj je
<bogdanov> sam notr visijo po cen dau balkanci
<bogdanov> bl
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ni bla za kes..ampak sam zetone je mela :)
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..muzko sm dal downloadat..zdj grem pa spat :)
<bogdanov> aja sj res
<bogdanov> gladko cez 2
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> jp! :D
<upd> hah :)
<bogdanov> haha :))
<upd> tron legacy!
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> to filozirajo
<bogdanov> an
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> itaq
<upd> jebeno 0.2kB/s
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> vlec prasica
<bogdanov> upd
<upd> res
<upd> jao
<bogdanov> u soboto
<bogdanov> jovan perisic
<bogdanov> u milion clubu
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> tocno sem ze gledal
<upd> aj kej vstopnine
<upd> jaoo
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> ene 5eu
<bogdanov> sam bo zurka
<bogdanov> sam semi neda gledat folka tega kle
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> ker fail zadnic u soboto
<upd> hah :)
<upd> tam smo hotli it
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> kes biu
<upd> kj litostorjska tja od viatorja naprej
<upd> en striptiz club
<upd> ne vem kako je ime
<upd> pac pol so zajebal
<upd> k morm 23 bit star
<bogdanov> escape?
<upd> in res cakal skor eno uro zunej
<bogdanov> gadna scena ja
<bogdanov> ma sobota
<bogdanov> u lj
<bogdanov> top
<bogdanov> druge ni
<bogdanov> daje folk
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> ni escape
<bogdanov> mislm tko
<bogdanov> house
<bogdanov> drgac pa cefurka
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> aja ni sm mislu
<bogdanov> da nis su ti u 12ko
<bogdanov> na cefurko
<bogdanov> kj 23
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> sam ni striptiz
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> nje
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kam pa grete
<bogdanov> drgac u lj
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> ma sj nc  vec ne hodmo
<upd> itaq nobenmu se ne da
<upd> al pa nimajo kesa
<bogdanov> treba skoz zurat
<bogdanov> jst nemorm bit en petk doma
<bogdanov> alpa soboto
<bogdanov> ja mam jst tud ene par takih u druzbi
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> to so
<bogdanov> riksi
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> hehe :) ah jest mam poln kurac vsega
<upd> raj eno resno babo
<upd> oo
<upd> ne najdem lokala
<bogdanov> zdele
<bogdanov> povrebi
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> zdele kera nima tipa ga hoce
<bogdanov> its christmas time
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> haha :D
<upd> ah eno sm ze zajebal ta mesec
<bogdanov> mah sj dost pick
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> jap
<bogdanov> pizda morm
<bogdanov> nov lcd kupt
<bogdanov> tale 19 je ze old
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a ves za kej pametnga
<upd> ne vem mimovrste
<upd> jest mma tud se crt 9
<upd> 19
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> ma ene 24
<bogdanov> bi uzel
<upd> pa ravni ekran! :)
<bogdanov> tm do 200eu
<upd> mja poglej cej kej
<bogdanov> ha toj ta oldschool
<bogdanov> scena sj dobr
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> fajn sobo greje :)
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> eeee
<upd> vidi http://www.exen.si
<Pepelka> EXEN, Ljubljana
<upd> tu tu :D
<upd> pejt tle majkemi
<upd> bos porocal ce je za kej
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> ze doskrat
<bogdanov> biu kle :)
<bogdanov> tko no
<bogdanov> kr uredu
<upd> :D:D
<bogdanov> kva?
<upd> sej k si dost star
<upd> tko
<upd> a ni blo prej neko drugo ime
<upd> a une plesejo sam tam gor nad sankom ?
<upd> pa kje najdejo 23 let matr
<bogdanov> nevem kokr jst vem
<bogdanov> aj 23
<bogdanov> kle?
<upd> tko je varnostnik reku ja
<bogdanov> jst zmeri pridm sploh neuprasa za dokument
<bogdanov> sm 21
<upd> aja :)
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> tocno tis 21
<upd> heh :)
<upd> no sej k smo prvi bili tam
<bogdanov> na zacetku k sm zacev hodt
<bogdanov> u 12ko
<bogdanov> je blo 23
<bogdanov> sm dau ene parkrat
<bogdanov> 10eu namest 5
<bogdanov> kj ustopnina
<bogdanov> zdj me ze spusti navadn
<bogdanov> haha :)
<upd> heh ql
<bogdanov> fora je
<bogdanov> kao 23
<bogdanov> a zoke
<bogdanov> 17
<bogdanov> let
<bogdanov> notr pridejo
<bogdanov> cc
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> ja to pa povsod
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> dobr se oblece pa tko
<bogdanov> izgleda starija
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> pa itak "zoka"
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> jap :))
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2650032725/monitor-lcd-22-lg-l226wtq-sf
<Pepelka> Monitor LCD 22" LG L226WTQ-SF - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> tega en prodaja na bolhi za 90eu
<bogdanov> hmz..z
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/22-palcni-lcd/samsung-2232-bw-ugodno-oglas1272807738 tole bols samsung mam skoz samsung :)
<Pepelka> Samsung 2232 BW - UGODNO - Bolha.com
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<upd> premikam misko iz leve strani v desno
<upd> pa nazaj
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> ma nimam filmov nc
<upd> kurac
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> odu stave jebemti
<bogdanov> atlanta
<bogdanov> te nemorjo
<bogdanov> hk maribor zmagat
<upd> opet :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mja sux
<bogdanov> a res
<bogdanov> lepo kaze
<bogdanov> 3 tekme
<bogdanov> pr nba
<bogdanov> bojo konc
<bogdanov> pa 2 pr hokeju
<bogdanov> pa jutr se olimpija ceb zmagala
<bogdanov> 275eu
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> a jebat ga
<upd> mislem da ce bos hotel zmagovat bos moral bolj v podrobnosti it
<upd> kot so analize tekmovalcal, in vseh ostalih dejavnikov
<upd> ne pa samo kvote gledat
<upd> :)
<upd> a ves kako majo financniki po 100 grafov skoz spremljajo
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> glej
<bogdanov> sj gledam
<bogdanov> skoz lestvico
<bogdanov> kdo je u formi kok se teli ze prj stelimi igral
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> kdo ne igra
<bogdanov> kdo igra
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> sm gledu prj francosko ligo
<bogdanov> prvedva
<bogdanov> prod zadnim dvem
<bogdanov> doma
<bogdanov> unadva igrata
<bogdanov> i zgubila
<bogdanov> prod zadnima dvema
<bogdanov> pol pa od kje logika
<upd> mja zajebe te hitro
<upd> dej pol po 3 igre
<bogdanov> jah
<upd> ce te vedno 2 al pa 1 zajebe pri 5
<upd> pa po veckrat stavis
<bogdanov> kva nj na tri
<upd> mal si deli evidenco dobicka
<bogdanov> 1,5 kvota
<bogdanov> krat 1,6
<bogdanov> krat 1,7
<bogdanov> primer
<bogdanov> kok je to skp?
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> jah das 20 dobis 40-50
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> alpa eni nulo igrajo
<bogdanov> pas ob 20
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> usak dan me ena zajebe
<upd> jah tam si isto ob 20 ce eni nulo igrajo
<bogdanov> ceprov
<bogdanov> bi pomoje veckrat dobu tko ja
<bogdanov> sam men
<bogdanov> 20eu
<bogdanov> nc nepomen
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> s tem da imas tu vec moznosti dobit kej dejansko, imas pri 5 igrah manj moznosti vec dobit
<upd> jah
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> jst dam recmo
<bogdanov> 5eu
<bogdanov> na listk
<bogdanov> 6 tekm
<bogdanov> 5-6
<bogdanov> mah to kokr je
<bogdanov> sm ze doskrat
<bogdanov> zadev
<bogdanov> po 200eu
<bogdanov> pa sm dau 10
<bogdanov> tekm
<bogdanov> ce hoce hoce
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> heh mja sej sreca more bit :)
<upd>  
<upd>  
<upd>  
<upd>       
<bogdanov> haha ja
<upd> tko npr...
<upd> enkrat prime enter enkrat ne
<upd> sreca
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> morm pogledat
<bogdanov> kvaj jutr za stavt
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> hah :)
<bogdanov> mah gniv sm jebiga
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> https://stare.e-stave.com/stave/
<bogdanov> :>
<Pepelka> Stave > Stavna lista
<bogdanov> te pokali najgrš
<upd> sej ma vsak svojo glupost kam denar mece
<bogdanov> kam ga ti
<upd> nikamor ker ga sploh ne dobim
<bogdanov> kva ga nedobis
<bogdanov> sj delas
<bogdanov> pizda
<upd> sm pa v motorje ucasih :)
<bogdanov> :>
<upd>  
<bogdanov> aja kasne motorje?
<upd> kwa delam nc ne delam :)
<upd> tomos!
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> moja
<bogdanov> 6ka
<bogdanov> pa lamo cilinder
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> no evo
<bogdanov> jst sm se kr geek
<bogdanov> ampak sm prestelu
<bogdanov> na skuterje
<upd> paj bil lamo cilinder 50eu
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> heh
<bogdanov> morm dobit
<bogdanov> eno masino
<bogdanov> 180
<bogdanov> da dam na en lahk
<bogdanov> gistel
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> heh :D
<upd> jest bi tud rabu
<bogdanov> a za ksno runerco
<bogdanov> ves
<bogdanov> 180 dobro
<bogdanov> kva rabs
<upd> od minimoto uno 200cmm 4 taktno za gokarda
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> ej
<bogdanov> a ves kva sm mislu
<bogdanov> gledu sm na youtube
<bogdanov> dab naredu gokart
<bogdanov> pa dau od
<bogdanov> r6
<bogdanov> r1
<bogdanov> masino gor
<bogdanov> a ves kva dela
<bogdanov> fakk
<upd> jest ga delam za 2 leti :D
<upd> ja sm vidu tist
<upd> sam je prehudo od r1 haha
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSmxaORvBQI
<Pepelka> YouTube        - YZF R1 Go Kart
<bogdanov> poglej
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> od minimoto cestke 200kubom so dobre masine
<upd> ja vidu ze 100x :D
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> masino bi dobu za
<bogdanov> ene 500
<bogdanov> pa pleh dabi ga zastavu po enmu nacrtu
<bogdanov> jurja bi te prsu
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> ma dobis za 100eu u italiji
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> toje res ja
<upd> pol pa ni tak problem zelezo se dobi pa svasas
<upd> öüüüü
<upd> :)
<upd> pa bäääääm v drevo ;D
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> aj grem spet
<upd> ayd
<upd> spat*
<bogdanov> ajd
<bogdanov> :>
<uni4dfx> kdo je Å¡e pokonc
<bogdanov> :>
<uni4dfx> kaj kej počneš
<uni4dfx> =D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> gledam mau za lcdje
<bogdanov> kva ti?
<uni4dfx> naloga za APS :P
<uni4dfx> ob 7h mam zagovor
<bogdanov> ha :)
<bogdanov> odoh na spavanje
<bogdanov> mj dobr zagovor
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> aj
<uni4dfx> tnx, ln
<BigWhale> FP!
<uni4dfx> yay dubu vse pike za APS spet
<uni4dfx> zdej pa spat
<napsy> lol ka SCT namerava bankrotirat
<tnm_> a kdo ve, kam naj dam komando sudo mount.... da mi bo avtomatko mountalo en folder v xubuntu na zazanem sistem?
<Sky[x]> v /etc/init.d
<Sky[x]> ?
<tnm_> nekje pise da naj dam v rc.local
<Sky[x]> probej ke pol magar
<tnm> folk, mam eno vprasanje... Naredil sem dinamicni pdf, y tab tipko se premikam po oknih ya vnos, in vedno ko pritisnem tab tipko mi namesto sumnikov vrze ven nek drug ynak
<tnm> ce pa ne pritisnem tipke tab, mi pa sumniki delajo normalno v pdf-ju
<Grega> tnm: 1) /etc/fstab 2) glede na "y" in "z" bi rekel, da imas napacen keymap
<Grega> 2.1) http://www.google.si/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+set+keymap
<Pepelka> ubuntu set keymap - Iskanje Google
<Grega> 2.1.1) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633403
<Pepelka> How to change console keymap?? - Ubuntu Forums
<napsy> setxkbmap si
<Grega> btw, kaj je xubuntu?
<napsy> ubuntu + xfce
<Grega> a
<Grega> aaaa
<tnm> sm ze nasel napako v mojem dinamicnem pdf-j
<tnm> u
<tnm> oziroma mi pdf professional javlja opozorilo: Legacy (version 6) Text formatting does not support vertial paragraph alignment for field values
<tnm> tko da je blo treba sam v nastavivah nastimat na legacy (version 7)
<tnm> in to je to..
<magicman_> pozdravljeni
<magicman_> rabil bi manjšo pomoč
<magicman_> je kdo tukaj
<magicman_> no da navedem problem
<magicman_> uporabljam ubuntu 8.10, sedaj sem nabavil epson stylus sx410
<magicman_> printa normalno, skenerja na njem pa ne prepozna
<Sky[x]> to je standard tudi na win :)
<Sky[x]> velik sreče ti želim :)
<napsy> magicman_: kot prvo priporocam upgrejd sistema
<miha> ja 8.10 je že par let staro.. :)
<napsy> tocno 2 leti :)
<andrejz> 2 leti, če smo natančni :)
<magicman_> kolko je možnosti da če upgrejdam da bo to delalo? ker comp tudi ni glih novi
<magicman_> sedaj pa dela super
<andrejz> dobro je da nadgradiš sistem, ker ma novejši ubuntu tudi novejše jedro in s tem boljše gonilnike
<magicman_> lahko kje preverim če je moj prenosnik popolnoma združljiv z novim ubuntum ?
<Sky[x]> mogoče bi najprej probal na livecd ?
<Sky[x]> če se da
<magicman_> težka
<miha> magicman_: se najvecji problem je kolicina pomnilnika
<miha> ostalo se ze pocaka :)
<magicman_> mislim da je 512MB... kako preverim?
<andrejz> pa grafična je tud
<andrejz> lahko težava
<andrejz> Ubuntu meni > Sistem > Skrbništvo > Nadzornik sistema
<andrejz> tukaj preveriš ram
<andrejz> @magicman:
<andrejz> nadgradit moraš na novejši SANE (to je stvar, ki podpira tiskalnike)
<magicman_> kako pa?
<magicman_> 470MB rama je
<andrejz> lej tole - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+bug/475185/comments/7
<Pepelka> Comment #7 : Bug #475185 : Bugs : “xsane” package : Ubuntu
<andrejz> se pravi, namestiti moraš sane-backends 1.21 ali več
<andrejz> Prva različica Ubuntuja, ki ga ima je 10.10
<andrejz> Torej če nadgradiš na 10.10 bi moralo delovati (vsaj glede na tisti komentar)
<andrejz> Lahko pa nadgradiš na 10.04, ki je LTS in dodaš PPA za nadgradnjo
<magicman_> lahko dodam ta ppa v 8.10?
<andrejz> ne, ker piše da je samo za 10.04 in več
<andrejz> razen, če kje obstaja še kakšen drug PPA
<andrejz> za 8.10 verjetno ne boš nikjer nič več našel, ker ni več uradno podprt
<andrejz> uradno je podprt samo leto in pol, kar se je izteklo aprila letos
<andrejz> Tako da ti priporočam 10.04 LTS  s PPA ali pa 10.10
<andrejz> naredi si živi USB ključek z 10.10 pa preveri, če skener deluje
<Sky[x]> sej to je isto ko live cd  ? :D
<magicman_> bom probal nekak
<magicman_> samo še eno vprašanje
<magicman_> ubuntu tweak bi mogoče lahko dodal to?
<andrejz> za točno ta PPA ne
<magicman_> hvala vam za odgovore
<andrejz> morda pa ima ubuntu tweak v svojem seznamu PPA-jev eno, ki ima SANE za 8.10
<magicman_> pa ranakah vas pozdravlja vse :)
<andrejz> prednost USB pred live-cd
<andrejz> je predvsem višja hitrost delovanja
<andrejz> in da lahko na USB nazaj shraniš podatke, nastavitve, nameščene programe, itd
<miha> !translate en sl applicable items
<Pepelka> , ki se uporabljajo postavke
<miha> wtf
<magicman_> kako pa naredim ta live usb?
<magicman_> :D
<magicman_> create usb startup disk?
<andrejz> ja to je to
<andrejz> uporabiš pa lahko tudi unetbootin, kateri ti je ljubši
<Sky[x]> jst
<Sky[x]> v en hp sem vstavu ubuntu 10.10
<Sky[x]> live cd
<Sky[x]> pa mi ne pride naprej od začetnega HP logota pa piše Press ESC key for startup menu :D
<Sky[x]> pa lučka za caps lock uttripa :)
<CrazyLemon> kernel panic
<Sky[x]> ampk to še predn se sploh kej pokaže na ekranu :D
<Sky[x]> da bi zaznal cd al pa karkol :)
<Sky[x]> dam cd ven pa koj začne delata :D
<Sky[x]> da vidm kaj bo z 9.10 :>
<CrazyLemon> preveri da ni kaj narobe s CDjem
<Sky[x]> 9.10 pa dela _>
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa.....woooohooooo! 13°  ! :D
<Sky[x]> uzunej ?
<napsy> tu je 3 :)
<Sky[x]> kdo mi zrihtala tale kurčev DNS že več kt 3 dni se mi vleče
<Sky[x]> pa Å¡ekr ene domene ne resolva pravilno :>
<napsy> windows 7 podpira usb 3.0 ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: tiskalnik  hp photosmart all-in-one B010 series dela bolj čudno  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4639/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> napsy sam če je bil kak update večji..sam men se zdi da ga še ni blo
<Sky[x]>  zakaj te to zanima napsy ?
<hrga> saj ce mas napravo, ki dela na usb 3, je tudi navzdol kompatibilna z usb 2, a ne?
<Sky[x]> mislm da
<Sky[x]> itak bo ligt peak boljši kot usb 3.0 .D
<miha> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/12/21/AR2010122105498.html Officially, the panel is called the WikiLeaks Task Force. But at CIA headquarters, it's mainly known by its all-too-apt acronym: W.T.F.
<Pepelka> CIA to examine impact of files recently released by WikiLeaks
<napsy> Sky[x]: en kolega sprasuje ko je nabavu sb disk pa ma laptop z 3.0
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> kvap am a za en leptop ? :D
<napsy> um mislim da hp
<Sky[x]> http://pastebin.com/JmfaBYEM
<Pepelka> Bash |                 $TTL 100  @       IN      SOA
<Sky[x]> se kermu kej svita kaj bi blo narobe v tem fajlu ?
<CrazyMelon> lp
<miha> lp
<Sky[x]> se kermu kej svita kaj bi blo narobe v tem fajlu ?
<Sky[x]> http://pastebin.com/JmfaBYEM
<Pepelka> Bash |                 $TTL 100  @       IN      SOA
 * miha ne
<CrazyMelon> a veste kaj je awesome
<CrazyMelon> chrome pastebin plugin :)
<Grega> pomoje je narobe to..
<Grega> > whois ips-iks.nl
<Grega> ips-iks.nl is free
<Sky[x]> be baje da je fora da je neki 2x napisan
<Sky[x]> in da morm A al pa C record zbrisat
<Sky[x]>  you define mail.ips-iks.nl twice, remove either the a-record or the cname
<CrazyMelon> ja..pa pop maš tudi dvakrat
<CrazyMelon> enkrat A drugič CNAME
<Grega> thats the way we roll!
<Sky[x]> ja sej to dvoje sme zdj zakomentirov in ne jamra več :>
<Sky[x]> tegale mej zdj sam Å¡e strah
<Sky[x]> named[86365]: the working directory is not writable
<Sky[x]> nek sem bral da to lahko ignoriram :>
<CrazyMelon> tile na #eclipse so tko hopeless k eclipse sam
<Sky[x]> jp
<angelcek> jebem ti zavarovalnco spet
<Sky[x]> ka paj blo ?
<angelcek> ma posiljajo mi poloznco pa trajnik mam odprt
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> in sm placvau dvojno
<angelcek> 1leto
<angelcek> :D
<CrazyMelon> a nisi opazu na racunu? :)
<angelcek> ne
<angelcek> 25eu
<angelcek> nism meu sploh hmerk
<CrazyMelon> aja..dodatno zavarovanje
<CrazyMelon> sm mislu da je mal večja vrednost :)
<Sky[x]> ja nič mal si našparov
<Sky[x]> sam nv kdaj ti bojo zdj vrnil :D
<CrazyMelon> zakaj bi mu vrnil..pač naslednje leto ne bo rabu plačat :)
<Sky[x]> al ap to
<CrazyMelon> Å¡e sam 5ur! yay :S
<Sky[x]> ka paj pol ?
<CrazyMelon> pol grem domov
<Sky[x]> ket si ap zdj ?
 * CrazyMelon = fax
<CrazyMelon> ta profesor pa je tudi tečen
<CrazyMelon> vedno k omenja algoritme pove "to vi k ste računalničarji morate znat"
<CrazyMelon> vedno k je govora o programiranju pove "to vi k ste računalničarji morate znat"
<Grega> popravi ga.. "racunalnikarji"
<Grega> reci, da grega posilja pozdrave
<CrazyMelon> ma tečen je...tudi on je "računalničar" pa ni še slikal za GIMP ampak sam za dot point pa photoshop
<CrazyMelon> preklet windowsaš
<CrazyMelon> slikal=slišal
<CrazyMelon> http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/jst/components/ws/1.5/tutorials/TopDownWebService/TopDownWebService.html
<Pepelka> Creating Top Down Web Service
<CrazyMelon> a lahk nekdo k ma eclipse proba tole
<CrazyMelon> če mu dela web service
<angelcek> hh eno leto free :D
<CrazyMelon> hohoho :D
 * CrazyMelon is the man
<CrazyMelon> zrihtu en problem..Å¡e en pa bom pwnal eclipse
<Grega> jaz sem zmeraj verjel v tebe
<CrazyMelon> oh :$
<Grega> :*
<CrazyMelon> hold your horses kenny!
<Grega> jimmy!!
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-KKDL0-gzM
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Jimmy - Stan says Your A...
<CrazyMelon> madrfakr..Å¡e vedno ne dela
<Grega> your a cunt, your a cunt...
<Screamboy> ej kdo delo kaj z gimpom
<CrazyMelon> neki že
<Screamboy> a pa se da lepo naredit kaj?
<CrazyMelon> če si sposoben se da
<Grega> Screamboy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk2sPl_Z7ZU
<Pepelka> YouTube        - How to paint the MONA LISA with MS PAINT
<angelcek> sky
<CrazyMelon> grega http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UU3OYZV4W8A
<Pepelka> YouTube        - South Park: Drawing Cartman (MS Paint)
<CrazyMelon> :p
<CrazyMelon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-zeS5q1AII&feature=related  !! :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - South Park: Drawing Kenny (MS Paint)
<Grega> ql
<angelcek> ker heroj mi bo zrisu sliko za nov tatto?:D
<Screamboy> hehe
<angelcek> http://file.si/public/view/full/139605
<Pepelka> tt.jpg
<angelcek> to je desna roka:D
<CrazyMelon> lol
<angelcek> lol?:)
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<angelcek> <CrazyMelon> kaj kurac je kle smesno?
<CrazyMelon> cela slika je smešna
<angelcek> zaradi?
<CrazyMelon> ne vem..ko sm jo vidu se mi je zdela smešna :)
<angelcek> mogoc ker je majhna?:)
<angelcek> sej mam A4
<angelcek> sam sm meu takrat nek cudn skener
<angelcek> :D
<CrazyMelon> naah..bl zato ker je gor od konkvistadorjev pa do nemskih vojakov pa vse skup gor nametan..
<angelcek> zgodovina
<angelcek> ?:)
<CrazyMelon> in pol v sredini osebek kateri predvidevam naj bi simobliziral tebe
<angelcek> tudi
<angelcek> ne zastopm kaj je nelogicno kle
<angelcek> :D
<CrazyMelon> a mora bit neki nelogicno da je smesno? :)
<angelcek> ja
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> naceloma
<angelcek> kle je mal popacena:) ampak k bo na kozi bo zakon..
<angelcek> to je prjatlca narisala
<angelcek> Kako je ratou kuščar? Krokodila so dal Gorenjcu v rejo :D
<angelcek> :D
<CrazyMelon> tale sendvič s tuno je pa pasal! :)
<Grega> am am am am
<Grega> jaz pa lacn :/
<CrazyMelon> js pa ne več..no..ne tok :)
<angelcek> sam jedli bi svinje
<angelcek> :D
<miha> :)
<CrazyMelon> pa ne sam svinje..tudi ribe pa krave
<CrazyMelon> :>
<miha> ah don't have a cow man :)
<angelcek> :P
<angelcek> al pa konja
<angelcek> :D
<miha> Homer Simpsons: "Some of us don't eat pork. Some of us don't eat shellfish. But we all love chicken. Peace and chicken!"
<miha> no Simpson :)
<angelcek> ne jem piscanca
<angelcek> :D
<miha> vera?
<angelcek> jep
<miha> kira pa to? :)
<angelcek> anti piscanc
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs633.snc3/31759_396913144822_6020654822_4319678_1075283_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=6020654822
<angelcek> ojoj
<miha> čer
<Grega> mlah
<CrazyMelon> obvlada kdo python?
<Grega> a-a
<CrazyMelon> useless ste :/
<Grega> guido mogoce
<Grega> no, zaupaj nam svoje tezave
<CrazyMelon_> mah..ne znam simulirat gibanje v pythonu :/
<Grega> ?
<CrazyMelon_> vpython
 * Grega zgubljen
<CrazyMelon> me 3
<upd> :)
<Grega> upd: kako dobim tak host?
<upd> ./nickserv help
<upd> oz. nickserv register
<CrazyMelon> greš na #freenode pa zaprosiš za cloak
<CrazyMelon> http://file.si/public/view/full/139645 tole sm naredu z vpythonom in zdj bi rad da se krogla odbija :)
<Pepelka> Capture.PNG
<Grega> kaj zdaj, a morem prosit, al lahko "natipkam"
<upd> aja ni dost da registriras ze pozabu :)
<Grega> aha
<Grega> If you'd like a generic "unaffiliated" user cloak, just ask a network staffer to turn it on for you.
<Grega> If you'd like to donate, just use one of the buttons on the navbar at the lefthand side of the page. We'll mark your cloak to indicate your level of support!
<Grega> kak mark?
<Grega> to pomeni, da ne bo unaffiliated, ampak whatever/foo
<upd> ja
<CrazyMelon> bo freenode/pdpc.supporter/nick
<CrazyMelon> neki takega
<Grega> nah
<CrazyMelon> yaah
<Grega> pdpc/supporter/active/vinces
<Grega> cudaki, jim raje nic ne dam, kot pa da mi dajo tak host :)
<Grega> se "zastonjski" je lepsi
<upd> heh :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdX_6ozQECc&feature=player_embedded pol pa zašvica k si štumfe obuje :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Strokovno mnenje hribovca o Å¡tudentariji
<Grega> CrazyMelon: ti bi lahko ubuntu-si/ zrihtal!
<CrazyMelon> no can do
<CrazyMelon> če želiš met ubuntu cloak moraš postat ubuntu member :)
<Grega> to je najlazje rect!
<CrazyMelon> ne samo rečt..tudi lahko je to narest :>
<Grega> 18:58 -!- tsimpson [~tsimpson@ubuntu/member/stdin] has quit [Ping timeout: 265 seconds]
<Grega> in kako si member?
<CrazyMelon> !google ubuntu membership
<Pepelka> Governance | Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/governance
<CrazyMelon> a jebemti google
<Grega> uh, dost teksta je
<Grega> pa se napacen je
<CrazyMelon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Pepelka> Membership - Ubuntu Wiki
<Grega> au, tu je isto teksta
<Grega> jaz pa ne znam brat :/
<CrazyMelon> drugač pa prašaj andrejz
<CrazyMelon> on se ti bo z veseljem pohvalu da je ubuntu member
<CrazyMelon> :p
<Grega> jaz tebe vprasam!
<CrazyMelon> js mam delo!
<Grega> si jedo sir?!
<Grega> uh, ne, prevec pise.. nic ne bo :)
<andrejz> kaj vas zanima?
<andrejz> glede membershipa?
<CrazyMelon> andrejz: olajšaj si delo pa mu povej da ne bo dobu membership
<CrazyMelon> :D
<Grega> mene je zanimalo kako ubuntu-host dobit
<andrejz> no grega, zdi se mi da je pogoj "Sustained contribution to Ubuntu"
<Grega> auh
<andrejz> nekako vsaj pol leta naj bi opazno prispeval k ubuntuju in njegovi rasti
<Grega> a ni nic za placat? :>
<andrejz> ne
<Grega> bastards
<andrejz> vsaj ne da bi vedel
<andrejz> itak majo keša dost, tako da jim je vseeno zaenrkat
<Grega> to je vedno problem
<andrejz> no, ampak recimo lahko se pridružiš khm, prevajalski ekipi in si priden in potem dobiš membership in irc cloack
<andrejz> :)
<Grega> lahko bi
<CrazyMelon> grega dont be fooled by andrejz
 * CrazyMelon je v prevajalski ekipi in je priden pa Å¡e vedno nima membershipa
<CrazyMelon> :/
<andrejz> @Crazy: si že kandidiral ?
<andrejz> no ampak je res, da so kar zahtevni glede tegale (no odvisno na koga naletiš)
<andrejz> lažje je, če si developer se mi zdi
<andrejz> trenutno je vseh teh članov kakšnih 650-700
<CrazyMelon> naah
<CrazyMelon> cemu bi si delal sramoto :D
<andrejz> Crazy, saj bom jaz čez kakšno leto prišel v kakšen komite, ki o tem odloča
<andrejz> da boš imel vedno vsaj en glas ;)
<andrejz> @Grega: Malo razmisli o tem, pač tko malo v prostem času pomagaš pri širjenju ubuntuja v materinščini
<Grega> lol, poleti sem govoril z eno jehovo prico...
<CrazyMelon> andrejz a ti misliš da čez kako leto bom js še vedno aktiven prevajalec? :D
<Grega> :>>
<andrejz> @Crazy: Takrat se boš šele zagrebel
<Grega> nek podoben stavek sem slisal :>>
<andrejz> @Crazy: Saj vem kako ti je luštno pri prevajanju, ne se zdaj ven vlečt
<andrejz> lol @ grega
<andrejz> grega: pr nas se ti ni treba krstit
<Grega> uh :)
<andrejz> drugo je pa več al manj vse isto kot pri jehovcih :P
<andrejz> isto po mestu hodmo pa knjige talamo pa to ;)
<Grega> pa pojete tud? jaz rad pojem
<andrejz> itak, zdaj že 1 mesec enmu prevajalcu težim da naj napiše uradno prevajalsko himno
<andrejz> pol pa samo Å¡e eno pivsko rabmo pa mamo vse :)
<Grega> malo se, pa me bos preprical!
<andrejz> sploh kadar gremo na pivo pa jih ene par spijemo, pol še rajši pijemo
<Grega> juj juj
<andrejz> pa tud ni neki bav bav.. obstajajo neke smernice, ki se jih poskušamo držat in to je nekak to.
<andrejz> pol pa vsak po svojih željah in spobnostih dela
<andrejz> zdi se mi, da se na pivu naslednjič dobimo 11.1.
<andrejz> te Å¡e kaj zanima ? ;)
<Grega> oh, se ob prvem "pivu" si me dobil :P
<Grega> ne, to je to.. takoj ko CrazyMelon dobi svojo prvo placo, se vpisem se jaz! :P
<andrejz> Crazy, pusti faks pa hitro v službo !
<andrejz> pivo je pa res vsak mesec, pa lahko prideš tud, če ne misliš prevajat
<CrazyMelon> z veseljem..če me kdo od vaju zaposli pa mi da cca. 1200€ neto grem takoj s tega faxa
<CrazyMelon> :D
 * CrazyMelon je pac skromen
<Grega> CrazyMelon: a si zdaj 3. letnik?
<CrazyMelon> zdej niti sam ne vem keri letnik sm
<CrazyMelon> :)
<Grega> nice!
<Grega> jaz sem.. uh.. na enem faxu prvi, na enem pa prvi, drugi in malo tretji
<Grega> :>
<CrazyMelon> js sm na enem faxu neki med prvim pa drugim in na poti v tretji
<CrazyMelon> na drugem pa nism v faxu ampak v srednji Å¡oli :D
<Grega> lol
<angelcek> lol
<Grega> you win!
<CrazyMelon> true story!
<CrazyMelon> lahk še potrdilo pokažem :D
<Grega> you are the champion!
<Grega> ej, v SS si se lahko vpisal?
<Grega> samo za status, predvidevam?
<CrazyMelon> jp
<CrazyMelon> jp
<Grega> eh, pol pa tak... se mam eno leto..
<Grega> noro
<CrazyMelon> potem je SEPÅ  Koper
<CrazyMelon> če se boš hotu vpisat v SŠ samo zaradi statusa
<CrazyMelon> prava izbira
<Grega> super, mam za drugo leto
 * CrazyMelon je končal že enkrat SEPŠ KP :D
<Grega> a mors tja kaj it? al samo vpis, pa je to to?
<Grega> mors kaj placevat?
<CrazyMelon> poslujejo izključno po pošti..in moraš plačat cca 70€ za vpis
<Grega> prva liga
<Grega> ah, nic.. pol pa zgleda ne bom letos naredit teh dveh izpitov, ki mi manjkajo za 3. letnik :>
<Grega> da ne bom prehitro koncal..
<CrazyMelon> baje majo na leto okrog 1400 vpisanih :D mislim..teh 'samoizobraževalcev' :D
<CrazyMelon> ne razumem zakaj se mi krogla noče ustavit :/
<Grega> CrazyMelon: no, jaz pa tebi za drugo leto priporocam VSSG maribor
<CrazyMelon> vssg?
<Grega> sicer mi hocejo sedaj 100eur spisat za neko uniformo, ampak se nisem rekel zadnje..
<miha> matr.. skype crknu?! :)
<Grega> gostinjstvo in turizem
<Grega> spipat*
<CrazyMelon> lol
<CrazyMelon> drugo leto upam da bom redno vpisan
<Grega> ne bit nor
<CrazyMelon> ce mi uspe seveda matematiko narest
<Grega> to sparaj za pol..
<Grega> meni isto mat manjka.. ampak se morem neko srednjo solo dat skoz prej..
<Grega> :>
<Grega> tam do 60. leta je treba studij potegnit, pol pa itak penzija
<Grega> vmes pa 5 let socialne
<miha> a komu dela skype?
<Grega> dela
<miha> vidis kirga prijatla?
<Grega> hm
<Grega> al pa ne
<miha> :)
<Grega> ne, nobenega ni
<Grega> cudno?
<miha> ja slabo uro je tak
<Grega> bozja roka
<miha> pa ze :)
<CrazyMelon> yes!
<CrazyMelon> najdu igrco k je en tip napisal
<CrazyMelon> copy/paste pa je moja :D
<miha> da te ni sram
<upd> pujs!
<Grega> to je to
 * Grega ponosen
<CrazyMelon> jah fck it..bolš k da se matram cel dan
<CrazyMelon> sj sm sam naredu mizo pa zogo
<CrazyMelon> sam fcking movement me matra
<Grega> na vajah samo primi monitor in ga premakni za 20cm levo in 40 v desno
<Grega> pa je to to
<miha> prek androida upravljaš pa je :D
<miha> mas AI :D
<CrazyMelon> AI za vpython movement??
<CrazyMelon> doubt it
<CrazyMelon> :D
<miha> ja ti upravljas profesor pa obcuduje AI
<miha> :D
<CrazyMelon> ta profesor me itak matra z animacijo
<CrazyMelon> tale vpython je sam se overkill
<CrazyMelon> no..zdej se grem Å¡e 2 uri matrat z eclipsem
<upd> hm
<upd> andrejz
<andrejz> ja?
<upd> a kj veš aj tole vse kar imajo http://www.fkkt.uni-lj.si/attachments/511/seznam-izdaj-zalozbe-fkkt.pdf
<upd> men je zadnic reku da je tega full velik
<andrejz> najbrž je to vse al pa skoraj vse
<upd> hm ok
<napsy> hehe awesome, dobu sm neko ponudbo za job pri amazon :P
<upd> programiranje ?
<napsy> mhm
<Grega> napsy: a bos zrihtal kak ec2?
<napsy> lol LD
<napsy> :D
<napsy> bom poskusu :D
<Grega> no, daj.. jaz dam tebi hosting, ti das meni hosting :>
<napsy> hehe
<CrazyMelon> kdaj si pa zaprosu za job?
<napsy> CrazyMelon: oni so mene kontaktiral :-)
<CrazyMelon> spam!
<napsy> mislis?
<napsy> ne verjamem
<CrazyMelon> ne vem :)
<napsy> http://www.lab126.com/index.htm
<Pepelka> Lab126 Designs and Engineers Hand-held Consumer Electronics in Cupertino CA
<napsy> tu naj bi delu :)
<napsy> in od tu je tut mail
<hruske> a bos pustu visionect :)
<CrazyMelon> a so kj povedal kje so dobil tvoj mail? mogoče pri visionectu?
<napsy> pa sel na amazon, hmm :)
<napsy> CrazyMelon: ja na mailing listi so me nasli
<hruske> ce bi bil js na tvojem mestu skor ziher ne bi :)
<hruske> oz. bi sel za 3 mesce :)
<napsy> hm nevem je mamljiva ponudba :D
<hruske> za izkusnje
<napsy> mhm :D
<Grega> pozna kdo kaj boljsega od http://www.virtualbox.org/ ?
<Pepelka> VirtualBox
<hruske> Grega, kvm
<Grega> na kvm ne morem windows/bsdja namestit?
<Grega> nekaj na izi hocem.. samo da dela
<upd> vmware ?
<Grega> vmware se spomnim izpred nekaj let..
<Grega> ja..
<upd> jaz sem ga vedno uporabljal
<Grega> a ni vmware placljiv?
<upd> kaj je pa to problem bil ?
<miha> :D
<Grega> ni problema, samo ne rad ne-placam
<hruske> seveda lah na kvm namestis windows
<hruske> ka ti pa je
<miha> Grega: kr virtualbox uporabli pa bo...
<Grega> mamile sam jau
<CrazyMelon> kaj je narobe z VB?
<miha> prevec zastonj je
<Grega> lol
<Grega> 0
<hruske> od oracla je po novem :)
<hruske> to je narobe
<CrazyMelon> po novem?
<CrazyMelon> uh..ne vem ce je to tako novo
<miha> :)
<miha> linksys je pa cisco pa kaj :9
<hruske> ja sej zto pa kupis 54g
<miha> gl
<hruske> no sej
<Grega> kaj se nisem tega prej spomno..
<Grega> to je slo-tech stric?
<miha> aha
<CrazyMelon> tile eclipse strezniki so tko bedni k eclipse
<CrazyMelon> http://chrome.blogspot.com/2010/12/60-million-tabs-towards-good-causes.html
<Pepelka> Google Chrome Blog: 60 million tabs towards good causes
<CrazyMelon> kdo bo napisal novico
<CrazyMelon> ne se tepst no!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Na voljo The Humble Indie Bundle #2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4629/new/posts/
<Screamboy> CrazyMelon> http://chrome.blogspot.com/2010/12/60-million-tabs-towards-good-causes.html
<Pepelka> Google Chrome Blog: 60 million tabs towards good causes
<Screamboy> si sodeloval?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Triflux: Video na Youtube ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4640/new/posts/
<Screamboy> ej kako vklopim ctrl + backspace za restart x?
<CrazyLemon> med shortcute ga dej
<Screamboy> no kako restartam x?
<Screamboy> fantje prosim
<Screamboy> :)
<CrazyLemon> sudo service gdm restart
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa nastavitve -> tipkovnične bližnjice
<CrazyLemon> pa tam naštimaš kaj naj ctrl backspace naredi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gako: realtek rtl8188su wireless lan  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4641/new/posts/
<upd> :))
<upd> hey! jaz pa imam eno vprašanje kako pa naprimer znaš v katerem sestavu so ta števila?
<upd> 25(x) + 12(x) = 37(x)
<upd> kaj je to
<upd> amm a so to desetiška ane ?
<upd> samo ne vem kaj X dela tam
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, povej mi nek kul film
<Grega> http://imgur.com/viJoS
<Pepelka> Me and my mom 1981-Now - Imgur
<marko-_-> a obstaja kaka spletna stran, ki ima opise filmov in podatek kdaj je prišel dvdrip ven
<marko-_-> srsly
<Grega> pomoje jih mores pac par zdruzit
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- podatke o tem kdaj je prišel kak dvdrip/drug format vn ima ena stran
<CrazyLemon> k se uporablja za sporočanje tudi o tem a je nukean ali ne
<CrazyLemon> samo sm pozabu naslov :/
<marko-_-> no a poznaš kak dober film?:D
<CrazyLemon> unstoppable
<marko-_-> točn
<marko-_-> če je še komi r5 :(
<CrazyLemon> so?
<marko-_-> cam audio
<marko-_-> a še poznaš kakšen film
<CrazyLemon> sploh ni cam audio
<CrazyLemon> ker sm gledal movie
<marko-_-> jah lahko je direct in
<marko-_-> k majo eni teatri možnost za slušalke
<marko-_-> vseen pozabi
<marko-_-> še poznaš kakšen film?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<Grega> kekec
<CrazyLemon> idlea
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> kako zgleda 3d cam? npr jackass ali pa saw? menda ne snemajo tistega "zmazka"
<Grega> al dajo ocala na cam? :>
<upd> woot ?
<marko-_-> lol
<kekec> ocala na cam haha
<Grega> wtf
<Grega> mi o kekcu..
<Grega> lej ga lej
<marko-_-> mind=blown
<upd> prov scat me je stisnil :D
<kekec> ja sej glih zato sm kle
<kekec> kr če me kdo omen me obvesti :P
<marko-_-> jst sem se glih z babo prepiral
<marko-_-> res ne moreš nobenga prepira zmagat
<Grega> no, kako je posnet 3d cam?
<CrazyLemon> sam če si pussy
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> grega kje si pa vidu 3D cam?
<kekec> alo fora je da maš zamik
<kekec> pa 2 kameri recimo
<Grega> Jackass 3D 2010 Cam Xvid-Socket
<CrazyLemon> al pa preprosto posnamejo 3d movie in potrebuješ očala da vidiš sliko tako kot v kinu
<marko-_-> zdaj ne najdem tistega xkcd komika
<Grega> nisem vprasal kako je posneto in kako deluje
<Grega> ni mi jasno kako posnamejo (pirati)
<CrazyLemon> ne..ti si sam sklepal da dajo ocala na cam
<Grega> :>>
<Grega> jaz bi jih dal!
<kekec> lol
<CrazyLemon> ja..zato sm ti pa js povedal
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> al pa preprosto posnamejo 3d movie in potrebuješ očala da vidiš sliko tako kot v kinu
<kekec> pirati tko posnamejo da kamero prnesejo v kino
<upd> mogoče snemajo s 3d kamero :D
<kekec> ne
<CrazyLemon> posnamejo v kinu s kamero
<kekec> z navadno
<Grega> wtf
<marko-_-> ja nima smisla and yet they keep doing it
<marko-_-> 3d je itak to kar ubija (what's left of it anyway) filmsko industrijo
<CrazyLemon> 3d sux..js čakam 4D kina
<upd> kaj bi pa ti dal Å¡e za 4d ?
<kekec> sej 4d so dejansko že
<kekec> ker če maš čas...
<kekec> če si vzameš čas za pogledat 3d film je 4d haha
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<kekec> med tem ko ga pa noben ne gleda pa je na dvdju pa sameva, je pa 3d :P
<CrazyLemon> js sm bl mislu na 4d kot občutke..torej voda zrak etc :D    tko kot je v gardalandu :)
<CrazyLemon> sam mal bl intenzivno
<kekec> ja tko maš v areni
<CrazyLemon> npr. kaka grozljivka kjer te recimo roka prime za nogo :D
<kekec> 4d pornič....
<Grega> imax mores videt
<CrazyLemon> haha..to bi bilo fajn ja :D
<kekec> sm biu v imaxu.. nč posebnga :P
<Grega> meni je blo ql
<kekec> sej je
<Grega> kekec: imax v grand canyonu?
<kekec> ne v berlinu
<Grega> a, jaz sem bil v grand canyonu
<kekec> oz zravn.. aja loh da je drgač
<kekec> vrjetn je :D
<Grega> http://101river.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/grand-canyon-imax-theater.jpg
<CrazyLemon> js sm zadnjič bil v F1 simulatorju
<Grega> kje?
<CrazyLemon> sam je bil bl tak..cheap F1 simulator
<CrazyLemon> v bologni
<CrazyLemon> ko je bil auto show
<Grega> ql
<CrazyLemon> je bil kr fajn..smejal sm se nonstop :D
<Grega> slisi se zabavno :)
<CrazyLemon> te kr fajn meče..sam sm sedel mal preblizu
<CrazyLemon> cca. 1m od zaslona
<CrazyLemon> in so me kr oči bolele k je bil nek cheapass zaslon pixli velikosti nohta :D
<Grega> haha
<Grega> a si videl tisto "napravo" (simulator) ko si dejansko na 4ih hidravlicnih nogah in te cist premece?
<CrazyLemon> sj ta simulator je bil tak :)
<Grega> to je noro
<Grega> kak se je reklo.. enih 50k je prisel :)
<CrazyLemon> ma js sm pričakoval bl športne sedeže pa kak 4 točkovni pas pa to :D
<CrazyLemon> pa mal bl divjo vožnjo
<CrazyLemon> pa dost bolši zaslon..
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgSOAeCVCGs&feature=related
<Grega> to :>
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Un simulateur informatique de conduite automobile de folie...
<Screamboy> WARSOW JE KDO IGRAL?
<CrazyLemon> aja to bi ti mel doma :D
<CrazyLemon> tale simulator je bil 'mal' vecji :D
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> generator simulatorja je bil...
<CrazyLemon> tovornjak :D
<Grega> ta je ravno taki, "sobni"
<Grega> glih za bozicka
<Grega> :>
<Grega> skoda, da je treba vse avte prodat..
<Grega> um..
<Grega> ..pa coln.. :>
<CrazyLemon> coln mas?
<upd> ta bi se moral na polno nekam zabit
<CrazyLemon> a to ga maš za primer poplave? :D
<Grega> ja, tistega za napihnt :)
<CrazyLemon> haha uni4dfx !! si gledal top gear?? :D
<CrazyLemon> jeremy bo vozu zastavo 101!! :D
<marko-_-> haha ta community
<marko-_-> druga sezona je carska
<marko-_-> "well took your books out cause abed broke the internet"
<marko-_-> s jesusom
<marko-_-> epizoda
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-23
<CrazyLemon> http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/22/talking-santa-says-41-million-app-downloads-in-six-months/
<Pepelka> Talking Santa Says: 41 Million App Downloads In Six Months
<CrazyLemon> matr kok bo outfit7 zaslužu z reklamami :)
<CrazyLemon> Outfit7, which employs some 15 people and was initially founded in Ljubljana, Slovenia, has just planted its new HQ office in Palo Alto, California. The company is self-funded and, according to Nabergoj, “needless to say, profitable”.
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e v palo alto grejo :)
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> !google pussy energy drink
<Pepelka> Pussy » Natural Energy http://www.pussydrinks.com/
<CrazyLemon> !!!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ne, bom zdle zloadu :D
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> kdoj pokonc
<uni4dfx> bogdanov jst
<uni4dfx> kot vedno
<uni4dfx> :)
<bogdanov> ja sj to
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<uni4dfx> gledam topgear
<uni4dfx> :)
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> grem spat
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :>
<miha> jutro
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12064394
<Pepelka> BBC News - Skype apologises for losing half of daily call traffic
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-12058674
<Pepelka> BBC News - French village faces influx of apocalypse believers
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izšel je supertuxkart 0.7  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4642/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Cube: realtek rtl8188su wireless lan  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4641/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> to ne morš verjet, skype je še vedn offline
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: Odstranitev ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4643/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Odstranitev ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4643/new/posts/
<upd> mogoče ve kdo naslov filma, ko ima ena mama hčerko ki hodi v spanju, pa jo pol odpelje v nek kraj, kjer so ljudje umrli v požaru
<upd> pa tam v tistmu kraja je konc ceste tko prepad, pa ne more ven iz kraja ??
<miha> upd !google silent hill imdb
<Pepelka> Silent Hill (2006) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384537/
<napsy> silent hill
<upd> oo i love you both :D
<upd> rabim uno sireno za u igerco :P
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zeeq2fYbfGY&feature=related zakon :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Silent Hill 2 Siren
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: Odstranitev ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4643/new/posts/
<miha> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=99141#99141
<Pepelka> E trgovina - Tehnična pomoč in nasveti - Forumi FERI
<Grega> zakon :> bom kr izkoristil
<miha> :)
<miha> bom jst tud, ko bom fertik :D
<Grega> a mi bos konkurenca? :>
<miha> ne, sploh ne
<miha> http://www.siol.net/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2010/12/ljudje_ne_morejo_brez_sirokopasovnega_internetnega_dostopa.aspx
<Pepelka> Ljudje ne morejo brez Å¡irokopasovnega internetnega dostopa - SiOL.net
<miha> Grega: v bistvu na sourceforge bom dal java lib za pisanje kategorij in izdelkov direkt v magento bazo.. na uvozu iz birokrata testiram
<upd> sviraaaajjjj
<miha> kul pokojninsko potrdil.. zdj bo kmal referendum, zurka
<upd> yeaaa :D
<upd> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/pijanim-voznikom-grozijo-s-posilstvom-v-zaporu.html auuu
<Pepelka> Pijanim voznikom grozijo s posilstvom v zaporu - 24ur.com
<upd> ql, manj zrtev na cesti, več ji bo umrlo od aidsa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Micy: Ubuntu v osnovni Å¡oli.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4534/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu v osnovni Å¡oli.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4534/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Odstranitev ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4643/new/posts/
<ups> pm
<ups> smet sm youtube pa faceebok linkal
<ups> zdej mi pa vse lima kar si pogledam
<ups> spet*
<ups> pm
<miha> haha
<miha> dobr da vem da ne bom tega delu :)
<Sky[x]> tale error ga zmaga :D
<Sky[x]> dovecot: Fatal: Time just moved backwards by 1838 seconds. This might cause a lot of problems, so I'll just kill myself now. http://wiki.dovecot.org/TimeMovedBackwards
<Pepelka> TimeMovedBackwards - Dovecot Wiki
<miha> Sky[x]: brezvezna odlocitev.. enostavno poves da 1839 sekund ne naredis nic, da bo zihr :D
<miha> !translate en sl credit memo
<Pepelka> Dobropis
<miha> o kul :)
<Sky[x]> to je javl k sem uro prklopu na ntp :)
<miha> :)
<Grega> cudno, da noben na forumu nima pripomb, kr malo razocaran sem :>
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/video/da_fehlt_doch_was/
<Pepelka> Da fehlt doch was&#8230; - Video auf bildschirmarbeiter.com
<Sky[x]> tale ga zmaga :D
<Grega> ne, ne, TI zmagas!
<Sky[x]> :)
<angelcek> p akaj ne bo konc tega usranga 2010
<angelcek> jebem ti zalost
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: realtek rtl8188su wireless lan  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4641/new/posts/
<Grega> mah, vsako leto je vecji podn :)
<Sky[x]> jst tud tko pravm nj bo že konc tega bednga 2010 vse je šl osamo navzdol
<Sky[x]> nej gre v 2011 vse navzgor :)
<Sky[x]> kaj na jbi klele vnesu za tole ?
<Sky[x]> Hostmaster (user@domain.tld):
<Grega> lol?
<bogdanov> :)
<miha> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs447.ash2/71997_1796966843392_1216364157_2064735_4589008_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1216364157
<Sky[x]> ma na afraid.org urejam eno domeno :)
<Grega> ne, ne, TA zmaga!
<Grega> :>
<Grega> lublanskaroba@gmail :>
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> res nv kva jebejo teli DNSji od nedel zvečer pa do dons
<Sky[x]> sploh niso osveženi
<Grega> Sky[x]: dans me je ena stranka klicala, da se slika ne nalozi... in sva ugotovila, da je pozabila Shrani stisnit... mogoce si pozabil Shrani stisnit?
<Sky[x]> ne fora je da se slika naloži na server, tud prek FTPja jo vidm
<Sky[x]> sam slika ma čudne grupe i nte zadeve
<Sky[x]> če ma kr apache:wheel pa nv zakaj :D
<Sky[x]> mogl bi bit pa user:apache
<Sky[x]> kr neki
<miha> ja kaj, ce si nalozil prek weba, je apache lastnik, ne user
<Sky[x]> ja sej
<miha> naredis na konc chown ali chmod
<Sky[x]> sam zakaj pol kr wheel
<miha> ne vem
<Sky[x]> kel da userja apche p wheel grupo
<miha> to ni važno
<Sky[x]> itak da je wheel grupa je root :D
<miha> pač je apachev wheel :)
<Sky[x]> sam user ne more dostopat do teh fajlov pol
<miha> pa glej da je read za vse nastavljen :)
<Sky[x]> ker user dostopa sam do tistih k majo negov user
<miha> ja no, ce das vsem read/write (777) pol lahk
<Sky[x]> mah kr neki
<miha> kaj
<miha> ni treba da si lastnik
<miha> vazn da mas pravice
<Sky[x]> ja miha sej maš prov
<miha> sj ves user-group-others
<miha> na konc uploada dej chmod na 777 pa je :D
<miha> ni da ni
<Sky[x]> fora je da je server v pizdi :>
<miha> to si ti kriv ane :)
<Sky[x]> dejansko ne :D
<bogdanov> ha
<Sky[x]> jst sem sam nanov ga psotavu tako kot že 1 leto prej in vse isto
<miha> jst sm ze tak uploadal
<miha> da sm bil lastnik, pravic pa nism mel :D
<Sky[x]> sam tole kr se pa zdj dogaja pa fuck off :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Video na Youtube ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4640/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> ej na ker IP vam pinga rudi-hiti.si ?
<CrazyLemon> PING rudi-hiti.si (91.185.207.166) 56(84) bytes of data.
<CrazyLemon> 64 bytes from spletko.hehe.si (91.185.207.166): icmp_seq=1 ttl=250 time=31.3 ms
<CrazyLemon> 64 bytes from spletko.hehe.si (91.185.207.166): icmp_seq=2 ttl=250 time=99.5 ms
<CrazyLemon> 64 bytes from spletko.hehe.si (91.185.207.166): icmp_seq=3 ttl=250 time=32.2 ms
<CrazyLemon> --- rudi-hiti.si ping statistics ---
<CrazyLemon> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2003ms
<CrazyLemon> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 31.348/54.375/99.561/31.953 ms
<CrazyLemon> sorry za flood :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> spet ddosas
<bogdanov> cc
<Sky[x]> ka pa ostalim ?
<miha> CrazyLemon: to s flashem je ze stara fora
<miha> tud pr men je tak :D
<CrazyLemon> miha jah potem pa povej človeku
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> glih sm
<CrazyLemon> js prvič vidim tole
<miha> sam .. nimam resitve :D
<miha> me pa tud ne moti
<miha> ane
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: Video na Youtube ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4640/new/posts/
<miha> zacel se pa to pojavlat, ko so ukinl 64 bit flash pa sm 32 bit nalozu not prek onga wrapperja al ka
<miha> prej mi je pa firefox zmrznu, tak da to je boljs kot je blo :)
<Grega> Sky[x]: kaj delas?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov !!
<CrazyLemon> kok je igrala olimpija???????????????
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<bogdanov> mah dj
<bogdanov> MAMU JIM JEBEM
<bogdanov> za eno piko
<CrazyLemon> A SM TI REKU AL NISEM!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ena pika
<bogdanov> dal bi en kos
<bogdanov> pab zmagal
<bogdanov> kmetje
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> jah..spušl so :D
<bogdanov> toj res
<bogdanov> stav nism zadev haha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: Odstranitev ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4643/new/posts/
<Grega> Sky[x]: ns1.spletno-mesto.com ne dela
<bogdanov> crazy zate http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VPHOD-oogg
<Pepelka> YouTube        - NEDA UKRADEN & IVAN ZAK / TETOVAZA (SPOT)
<bogdanov> haha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Odstranitev ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4643/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> madona..celih 17° je zunaj
<CrazyLemon> še malo pa plaža :))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov no ja..da se poslušat..čeprav ni ravno najbolši komad :)
<CrazyLemon> sam tale plesalka v spotu je pa fajn :>
<bogdanov> haha :>
<miha> CrazyLemon: se tu na celini je 13
<CrazyLemon> je kr fajn toplo ja...i like it:)
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/broadband-networks-returns-on-invested-capital-stink/43040
<Pepelka> Broadband networks: Returns on invested capital stink | ZDNet
<miha> !translate en sl invoice
<Pepelka> račun
<miha> !translate en sl billing information
<Pepelka> informacije za obračun
<miha> zanimiv prevod
<miha> :)
<zdobersek> !translate sl en slovenska obala
<Pepelka> Slovenian Coast
<zdobersek> kao bi naj croatian ven vrgl
<miha> !translate sl en piranski zaliv
<Pepelka> Piran Bay
<miha> !translate hr en savudrijska vala
<Pepelka> Savudrijska wave
<miha> hehe
<miha> !google google knows
<Pepelka> google knows how to save the honey bees. http://www.whatgoogleknows.com/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.stefandidak.com/office/
<CrazyLemon> wow :)
<Pepelka> Stefan Didak's Home Office
<napsy> CrazyLemon: dobu rezultate kolokvija :-)
<CrazyLemon> napsy kakega kolokvija?
<napsy> od kpov
<CrazyLemon> in?
<napsy> sam je cudn ker je en rezultat v romenem stolpcu drug pa v modremu in ne vem kerga morm gledat
<napsy> ker sta razlicna
<miha> glej slabsega
<napsy> raje nocem :)
<miha> heh
<miha> pol si lahk sam prijetno presenečen... :)
<napsy> dobrega mam 57% slabega pa 47%
<miha> kir je prvi?
<CrazyLemon> pol ti je kr Å¡lo :)
<miha> kir drugi?
<napsy> pac v vsakem primeru se lahka udelezim drugega kolokvija
<miha> neto, bruto? :)
<napsy> ja kar presenetljivo
<napsy> lol
<miha> neto = kolokvij, bruto profesor ti senka 10% ker si bil na predavanjih :)
<miha> ali obratno..
<miha> če nisi bil
<miha> :)
<napsy> ta nebi bla slaba :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: Odstranitev ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4643/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Odstranitev ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4643/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Triflux: Video na Youtube ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4640/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Virtualbox dosegel Å¡tevilko 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4644/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> madona ste danes pridni..kr dve novici! :D
<christooss1> ane
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> pol bom js svojo raje jutri napisal :D
<christooss1> nč nč
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Tukaj je Warsow 0.6  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4638/new/posts/
<christooss1> muhaha Ubuntu.si je bil pred slo-techom :)
<christooss1> virtualbox 4 :)
<miha> !translate en sl shipment
<Pepelka> pošiljko
<miha> ah!
<miha> :D
<miha> !translate en sl shipping
<Pepelka> ladijski promet
<miha> !translate en sl shipping information
<Pepelka> Informacije o pošiljanju
<christooss1> a ni če je shipping = ladijski promet
<christooss1> shipping information
<christooss1> informacije o ladijskem prometu
<CrazyLemon> shipping je tudi pošiljanje
<miha> nene, to so maili ki jih web shop pošilja
<miha> nič z ladjo
<CrazyLemon> sam k google ne ve v katerem kontekstu se uporablja shipping in prevaja ladijski promet :)    ceprav tudi to ni shipping
<miha> ocitno ne pricakuje informacije o ladijskem prometu :D
<christooss1> CrazyLemon miha sej vem
<christooss1> sam pač k še nism slišal da je ladijski promet shipping
<miha> Hvala za vaše naročilo v {{var store.getFrontendName()}}.
<miha> tale je boljša: Potrdilo o vašem naročilu je spodaj. Zahvaljujemo se, da ste izbrali nas.
<christooss1> Argentinski nadškof otrokom razkril, da Božička ni
<christooss1> :)
<miha> link?
<christooss1> Zdej pa še čakam
<christooss1> Božiček argentinskim otrokom razkril, da boga ni :)
<miha> pol pa sam se chuck norris manjka...
<miha> http://cn-fb.net/
<Pepelka> Chuck Norris
<christooss1> http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=1587296
<Pepelka> STA: Argentinski nadškof otrokom razkril, da Božička ni
<christooss1> po njegovih besedah pa bi se morali otroci zavedati, da "darila v resnici prejmejo zaradi truda svojih staršev in z Jezusovo pomočjo"
<christooss1> you must be kidding me
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> he just had to bring jesus into the game
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> pa saj jezus in bozicek sta prijatla. !google super best friends
<Pepelka> Super Best Friends - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Best_Friends
<miha> !google imagination land
<Pepelka> Imaginationland Episode I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imaginationland_Episode_I
<miha> al ne?
<miha> ni bozicka hm
<christooss1> ne pač jezus ga je rešil v iraku
<christooss1> nista nč bff
<miha> sicer pa je tocno povedu :)
<miha> darila kupl starsi, ker jim jezus tko svetuje, dostavi jih pa bozicek
<miha> preprosto.
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kolk si kpov pisu
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx js sm že like 2 tedna nazaj povedal moj rezultat kpova :D
<uni4dfx> oh, mi smo Å¡ele dans zvedl
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx in ??
<uni4dfx> 60 posto :D
<CrazyLemon> fajn to
<CrazyLemon> js sm rešu prvo pa sm dobu 24% vse skupaj :D
<uni4dfx> kul
<uni4dfx> js sm še bolš na DV pisu
<uni4dfx> k sm rešu 2 naloge od 4
<uni4dfx> pa pisu 65%
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx would you like some pussy? :D
<uni4dfx> haha
<uni4dfx> ja sm vidu :D
<CrazyLemon> fak kok sm se režal ej :D
<uni4dfx> hude so mel spet :D
<CrazyLemon> jp :D
<CrazyLemon> v nedeljo bo tudi cool
<miha> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&t=12769 gledam to stran ko jo navede kot primer, sam to ni ajax, to po url nalaga stran?
<Pepelka> Ajax - Tehnična pomoč in nasveti - Forumi FERI
<miha> aja ta zemljevid
<Grega> ni tak simple to
<Grega> zgleda kr zabavno, ampak ne bi pa rekel, da je simple..
<miha> zakaj ne?
<miha> mousemove na div
<miha> pa maš x,y znotri diva
<miha> pol je pa ko imagemap
<miha> vcas bi form mel image.. pa bi x,y poslal ob submitu (kliku)
<miha> zdj pa delas na onmousemove
<miha> Grega: http://proprima.si/
<Pepelka> domov - Proprima d.o.o.
<miha> tule so hotl met kurzor kot dve črti
<miha> da sledi miški
<Grega> mja.. ampak na tisti sliki rabis neko polje
<miha> rabis na serverju ane
<miha> pravokotnike
<miha> pol pa sam greš čez array pravokotnikov
<miha> pa gledaš znotri katerga, če katerga, je točka
<Grega> pac..
<Grega> html ima en tag "map"
<Grega> in lahko imas neko sliko
<miha> ?
<Grega> in v sliko vkljucis "map"
<miha> to ne poznam. poznam pa <input type="image" src="..." />
<Grega> in na tem mapu dolocis koordinate oz. nek area
<miha> pr form
<miha> aha
<Grega> ne.. ne gre kr tako..
<miha> Grega: ne provocirat, ko se mi ne da zdjle kodirat no :D
<Grega> in pol das nek map, npr poly, kot poligon.. in ko je mouse v tem obmocju
<Grega> lahko ali zamenjas sliko, ali pa kako z js samo obarvas tisti area
<Grega> vmes pa je npr ajax klic, ki vrne karakteristike
<miha> to itak lahk rises z javascript, kot ta kurzor
<Grega> ..ok.. sorry.. :)
<miha> edin kr je, je relativno na kaj je x,y
<miha> na okno
<miha> al na div
<miha> na div bi rad, oz img
<miha> tak da morš na pravo stvar dat mousemove
<miha> sicer to je lazje
<miha> tule pr tem kurzorju
<miha> so eni natuhtal, da IE drugac racuna kot mozille
<miha> :D
<miha> tak da pol kode sm ukradu
<miha> ostalo jst natuhtu :D
<miha> ker tm je pa glede na okno
<miha> oz stran
<Grega> ta kursor je dost bolj izi resitev kot ta problem..
<miha> relativno na stran, pa offset viewa...
<miha> Grega: sploh ne, resitev je zlo preprosta
<miha> sam koordinate mors prov napisat
<miha> pa tiste slike ko se zamenjajo
<miha> ko je aktivno
<Grega> mmh :)
<miha> je pa čist preprosto..dobiš v mouseover x,y, pa dobiš od serverja kaj ta x,y je, če je kej
<Grega> a ves kolk je moznosti?
<Grega> ne gre tako..
<miha> moznosti je velik, sam kaj moji fali :D
<Grega> um.. torej.. slika je velika..
<miha> to maš pre-cache, če hočeš
<miha> za tekst pa ni problema menjavat
<Grega> 740x402=297480 kombinacij
<Grega> (al se vec?)
<miha> ne sploh ne
<miha> samo tolk kot je razlicnih pravokotnikov
<miha> torej stanovanj
<miha> važn da veš da 700,232 = stanovanje4
<Grega> ampak ce slika ni ravna
<Grega> ce das <div style="width:20px;height:100px">
<Grega> je to kvadrat, na tej sliki pa ne mores naredit kr kvadratov
<miha> lahko maš layerje, s position:absolute
<miha> pa menjavaš zgornjo plast, precej prosojno
<Grega> vseeno je kvadrat
<miha> vseen, če je prosojno
<Grega> ni vseeno.. kako bos potem locil ali je miska ne prvem nadstropju ali drugem?
<Grega> ce se bosta dva diva prekrivala
<miha> z-index pove kir je zgor, al pa vrstni red, ce je isto
<miha> pa na zgornjega das mouse listener
<miha> če se pa src menjava od slike
<Grega> sprejmi job :> bom jaz scodal free, ko bos obupal :>
<miha> pa na listener ne vpliva
<miha> hehe
<Grega> $ ostane tebi
<miha> greva tekmovat, kir prej/boljs naredi? naj on presodi? :D
<Grega> ne upas :>
<miha> ti ne upas :D
<Grega> ajde, deal!
<miha> ok
<miha> deal
<Grega> napisi mu naj da njegovo sliko
<Grega> oz. od njegove stranke
<miha> napisi ti :D
<miha> pa da mava deal :D
<Grega> mah, ti si priznan user na forumu..
<miha> priznan? LOL
<miha> skoz tezim
<miha> je rekla enkrat od referata, da morm bolj forum spremljat
<miha> sm bil rajs tih
<miha> :D
<Grega> :)
<Grega> ti se zmeni.. mogoce bos mel full sreco, pa bo hisa "slikana" od ravno, tako da bos lahko ravne crte potegnil.. in ne bo imela strehe :>
<Grega> pol mas full luck, drugace si pa pusil :>
<miha> ja no lej, sj ce je trapez, je pac mal bolj komplicirana metoda, zalik jih je poln napisal
<miha> pod 'algoritmi racunalniske geometrije'
<miha> pac mas vsebnost tocke v poligonu
<miha> ne v kvadratu
<miha> aja ti se nisi tolk dalec ;)
<Grega> grrrr, zdaj si pa sel predalec!!!
<Grega> :>
<miha> hehe
<Grega> zrihtaj sliko!
<miha> ja no, ne vem kak mate bolonci
<miha> mi smo mel to v.. 4.
<Grega> zrihtaj sliko! da vidiva ali je "pridn student" bolj pameten od ".. mene.."
<miha> napisi na forum :D
<Grega> bom!
<miha> :D
<miha> cel faks naju bo mel za piflarja :D
<Grega> bmk! mene itak nikol ni tam
<Grega> tako se zmeniva..
<miha> mene tud ne vec :D
<Grega> tisti, ki izgubi.. pasta na koncu svojo sliko na forum
<miha> uf to se pa ne grem :D
<Grega> no, saj bos pa zmagal!
<miha> tolk tud nism preprican, da bi tvegu :D
<Grega> bom jaz kr vse napisal, pa naj ljudstvo presodi
<miha> haha
<miha> ok
<miha> da vidim :(
 * miha upa, da se Grega premisli ...
<Grega> fuck ne!
<miha> :(
<miha> ok
<Grega> ti lahko pomoje kr zacnes :>
<miha> haha
<Grega> ah
<Grega> prpa :>
<miha> :)
<miha> a ni ze dost, da ne bom si vec upal prijavt pod tem imenom? :)
<Grega> menda ja ne bos izgubil?
<miha> Pozdravljen Wolfey
<miha> Hvala za odgovor v forumu. Jaz sem mislil na neko AJAX varijanto kot v primeru. Naceloma pa mi ni toliko vazno kak se resi. Podatki o stanovanjih morajo biti kot tekst, za rollover sem pa mislil da bi se resilo z map.
 * CrazyLemon vzame kokice in uživa v "the battle of the geeks" irc movieju
<miha> Ce mislis da bi to nekako slo mi poslji mail na info@hil.ch in mi tam se navedi koliko bi me to stalo.
<miha> Lep pozdrav
<miha> Mirko
<Grega> :))
<Grega> lol, se admin je gor
<miha> haha
<miha> ce se admin gre zravn, sva pecena :D
<Grega> ajaja... sami bullshit vas ucijo na faxu :>>
<Grega> vidis, zato mene ni! :P
<miha> hehe
<miha> ze kodiras?
<Grega> ne
<Grega> cakam sliko
<Grega> ti bom dal prednost :) grem jest.. :P
<miha> sj lahk sliko zemljevida ferija testirava
<miha> :D
<Grega> lahko se pa zmeniva, da kr zacneva kodat.. da ne bo potem "ti si ze prej zacel!"
<Grega> in ko bo slika, samo fixas
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo ker software od novella se uporablja za LAN messaging ?
<napsy> CrazyLemon: netware?
<upd> awww kwa sm se naspal :D
<upd> a veste kaj rabim na mobitelu bi imel en internetni radio
<upd> ucasih so eni hacki bli k si na mobitelu imel internet prek proxy ki si ga postavu na računalniku pa je bilo free zna kdo to ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] WooF: Promocija???  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4539/new/posts/
<miha> Grega: kako ti gre? :)
<Grega> 90% done ;)
<miha> :(
<Grega> bos kr pastal sliko? :)
<miha> nism dobu slike?
<Grega> ne ne, mislim svojo sliko..
<miha> ne bom :D
<Grega> ..
<Grega> miha: predaj se ;)
<miha> nikoli :)
<miha> ti se daj
<miha> pa opravici se mi :D
<Grega> lol
<Grega> jaz mam 3 verzije scodane :)
<Grega> pa ti? 0.2 ? :>
<miha> 0.5 :D
<Grega> z divi?
<miha> ja, mouse event dobim pravilno glede na izhodišče objekta, ja
<miha> zdj sam menjava slik pa teksta
<Grega> ql :)
<miha> ta prvi del me bolj skrbel, ampak pr googlu najdu v 20. poskusu pravi forum post :D
<Grega> kolk mas vrstic?
<miha> dva ekrana nekje
<miha> kolk pa ti? :)
<Grega> 30 vrstic :>
<Grega> bolj se potrudi :) jaz sem koncal
<Grega> submitam kam kodo, da ne bos rekel, da se kaj popravljam? :)
<miha> :)
<Grega> ja, nic
<Grega> a se kr nisi? :)
<Grega> a chrome nima sinhronizacije gesel, al jaz tega ne najdem?
<miha> mam
<miha> glihkar :)
<Grega> kolk vrstic?
<miha> 102 vrstici, z dokumentacijo v komentarjih, html, javascript...
<Grega> :)
<miha> en index.php
<miha> oz kr html :D
<miha> torej, kaj objavljava najprej? kodo al demo? :D
<Grega> na kateri sliki si pa delal?
<miha> a je vazno? :)
<miha> al mi das se 10 min da dokoncam do konca se sliko?
<Grega> dam ti se 2 dni
<miha> haha
<miha> ma saj dost...
<miha> torej?
<Grega> jah, neko skupno sliko rabiva
<Grega> kdo je tu?
<miha> zakaj skupno
<miha> jst svojo ze zbral :D
<miha> a nimas idej
<Grega> ja, ampak ce si izbral lazjo sliko je lazje scodat..
<Grega> zdaj.. tisti tip se danes verjetno vec ne bo oglasil
<Grega> naj tukaj en izbere neko sliko, pa obadva narediva za isto sliko, pa pastava na forum
<CrazyLemon> kako sliko rabita?
<CrazyLemon> kr eno?
<Grega> 3d sliko neke stavbe
<Grega> http://www.wirecase.com/pictures/3543-1178296629_0_2.jpg
<CrazyLemon> velikost?
<Grega> http://www.the123d.com/architecture/123d/photoreal_building3_01.jpg
<Grega> nekaj v tem stilu
<Grega> vseeno.. nekaj takega kot je to
<Grega> http://www.itazu.com/wp-content/uploads/building12_ray2.png
<Grega> ta je recimo ql
<CrazyLemon> http://www.game-stuff.com/architect/copenhagen_building3/02.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ta bo pa pika
<Grega> super
<CrazyLemon> ne boš ti men ta je ql ta ni :D
<Grega> miha!
<upd> hm
<miha> no sm
<miha> zakaj glih 3d?
<miha> :D
<Grega> zivljenje je 3d!
<miha> no povej ko bos :)
<miha> sam postam odgovor :)
<Grega> a ti si ze?
<miha> mam napisanga
<miha> sam send se..
<upd> hah kaj to delata :D
<Grega> za to sliko, ko jo je crazy dal?
<miha> ne, za eno ko men vsec
<miha> a je bistveno?
<Grega> ja!
<miha> zakaj
<Grega> ker drugace ni isto, in se ne more primerjat
<miha> upd: http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=99150&#99150
<Pepelka> Ajax - Tehnična pomoč in nasveti - Forumi FERI
<miha> lahko se primerja, pa se bolj zabavno je
<miha> kaj bos dvakrat isto gledu :D
<Grega> ..ne.. sicer pa.. naj ljudstvo odloci
<miha> dobro povej ko si pripravljen, da bova hkrati objavla :)
<Grega> samo jaz bom za crazyjevo sliko naredil
<miha> vela
<miha> povej ko bos
<upd> heh zakon :D
<Grega> CrazyLemon: ti odloci!
 * miha caka :)
<Grega> 5min
<Grega> miha: ce me zdaj cakas
<Grega> si dam jajca odrezat
<Grega> ce si naredil boljse od mene
<miha> ne vem
<miha> jst tud se popravlam :)
<uni4dfx> haha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppGOor-73DY
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Godless Christmas
<Grega> ok, jaz mam
<miha> mam
<miha> bova?
<Grega> evo
<Grega> ne vem.. ne zdi se mi posteno, ker nista isti sliki... karkoli pac bos pokazal
<miha> seto sm
<miha> eto sm
<miha> mas ti kul resitev :D
<Grega> eh
<Grega> slikaj se
<miha> zdj pa da vidmo ce bodo glasoval :)
<Grega> mirko je pokazal 3d sliko.. in na 3d sliki je dosti tezje naret to..
<miha> ja no zaenkrat lahk kvadrat nastavim
<miha> z mal predelave pa poligon
<miha> sam si me preganju :)
<Grega> malo?
<miha> ja test vsebnosti se zamenja
<miha> to pa tud vse, pa array točk
<miha> mu bos prodal? :)
<miha> no pritoz se na forum :D
<Grega> kaj?
<miha> ja ne vem
<miha> neki se pritozujes :)
<Grega> ne, saj se ne :)
<Grega> good luck :P
<miha> sj sm ze dal loceno izjavo, drugo me ne skrbi :D
<Grega> noben je ni potrdil
<miha> :)
<miha> onmu sm napisu na mail, naj se enkrat pogleda forum, pa da si ti boljs resu :D
<miha> a vredu? slike pa ne dam :D
<Grega> ne!
<Grega> sliko! bmk kdo je boljsi
<Grega> slikooooo
<miha> :D
<Grega> za kazn se gre, ne za cast!
<miha> haha
<Grega> slikooo!!
<Grega> bova se source pastala? :>
<miha> jst sm ze na dnu strani
<miha> sj ni nic posebnega, ze v firefox view source vse vidiš
<upd> in kaj je fora, to je že predefiniran kje se bo trikotnik pojavil ?
<upd> kvadrat*
<upd> mislem kordinate so že vnaprej določene
<Grega> eh, miha je itak presvinglal.. ker na 2d sliki je 100x lazje naredit kot na 3d :P
<miha> :D
<miha> nism presvinglal.. sicer pa si ti pretiravu s 3d
<miha> tist pogled ko je na oni izvorni strani
<miha> cist lepo s pravokotnikom zajames
<Grega> ce pa je mirko dal 3d sliko stavbe
<miha> pa kaj ce zagrabi ze mal zui
<miha> kje?
<Grega> kot primer
<Grega> kaj on zeli
<Grega> so 3 3d hise
<miha> ja no http://www.lachenquartier.ch/index.php?id_page=2242
<Pepelka> lachenquartier.ch
<miha> tu komot to stanovanje s pravokotnikom oznacis
<Grega> kurca
<miha> dobro o tem nism razmislju
<Grega> vidis.. zato pa bi morala obadva met isto sliko, to kar je crazy dal
<miha> vredu bom spremenil na poligone :)
<miha> oz si ti ze vredu resu :D
<miha> naj se matram? :)
<miha> sj koda ni problem
<Grega> slikooooooooooooo
<miha> sam oznacit te tocke :)
<miha> ne dam :D
<miha> bom jutri naredu se jst :)
<miha> ne bom tvoje kode gledu, ne skrbet :)
<Grega> kr glej, mogoce se kaj naucis :>>
<Grega> pwnd!
<miha> nimam se kej naucit
<Grega> pa slikaj se :P
<miha> ce je v poligonu sm delu v javi
<miha> za cadcam j***
<miha> to pa tud vse kr morm spremenit pr tej kodi
<Grega> :)
<miha> no blo zabavno, pa cestitke :D
<Grega> blo je zabavno :)
<marko-_--> CrazyLemon, ta zadnja epizoda v drugi sezoni od community je ful dobra
<marko-_--> abed naredi to serijo kaj je pa se sploh folk ne zaveda tega:D
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- kaj se je ze dogajalo?
<marko-_--> tisto plastični
<CrazyLemon> uh..sux
<CrazyLemon> kr nism mogu gledat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Promocija???  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4539/new/posts/
<Grega> pasasasasasssssssffffmmmmmjebeni t-2
<Grega> aha!
<CrazyLemon> nisi edini :D
 * CrazyLemon loves  amis
<CrazyLemon> že 15 dni je up! :)
<marko-_--> pizda že dolgo nisem bil pijan
<marko-_--> kak mesec zihr
<CrazyLemon> lies
<marko-_--> sploh ne hodim več ven med vikendi tolko, danes bom šel
<marko-_--> pa bedno je, ko maš punco pa pričakuje da ji boš nonstop pisal in ji lahko nonstop pišem ali pa se znapijem pa ji ne napišem smsa 2 uri pa si misli da sem pijan z dvema v postelji
<marko-_--> jaz se samo v miru hočem znapit pa nekaj zlomit:D
<CrazyLemon> jah..noben te ni prisilu da maš punco..lahk bi recimo mel zelo dobro frendico :>
<marko-_--> res je
<Grega> lahko si pa kupis psa in fleshlight
<Grega> pa eno milko
<marko-_--> tud res
<Grega> pa se za pivo ti ostane
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-24
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> grega si že zrihtal un json za barve ? :D
<Grega> ne
<Sky[x]> http://izklop.com/?url=links%2Fstart&a=open&id=66674
<Pepelka> Izklop | Poro�na zabava
<Sky[x]> lol
<upd> huaaa
<upd> kje boste za nov let
<upd> a bo kdo tu z mano ? :))))
<Sky[x]> geekal bomo :D
<Sky[x]> ja jst bom :P
<upd> resno ? :D
<upd> no sej če jest nč nam najdu bom tud zgleda res
<CrazyLemon> js sm bil povabljen v kranjsko..ampak glede na to da je kranjska gora predaleč da bi se vozu tudi js zaenkrat nimam nobenih načrtov.. :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da bomo vsi za nov let kle..jeeej (not) :))
<Sky[x]> wii
<Sky[x]> ej
<upd> hah :D sej kaj se pelješ kaj pa to je problem
<Sky[x]> upd: na kermu ISP si neki bi rabu pogledat DNS strežnike kam kažejo za eno domeno ?
<upd> siol
<upd> Sky[x] a bo Å¡e dons ?
<Sky[x]> www.rudi-hiti.si
<CrazyLemon> dj mu kako minutko no..a veš kok je zajeban masturbirat ter dnsje urejat
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Sky[x]> probej pingat pa povej ker ip dobiš :>
<upd> DrawTriangleList()DrawTriangleList() Reply from 91.185.193.106: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=60
<upd> a jebes cmd :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Sky[x]> ja fuck ane to spet na str ip kaže
<Sky[x]> pa že 5 dni je mem od kar smo menal DNSje za NS stežnike
<Sky[x]> nv več kva nej nardim ane :>
<upd> hm :) to bi moral v 24h delat
<Sky[x]> ma ja pa kr neki res :>
<upd> neki ste zajebal ane
<Sky[x]> zgleda da res pa nv kaj :D
<upd> na afraid si že probla kako drugo domeno ane ?
<upd> kaksna diagnostika ns strežnikov hmm
<Sky[x]> telemachov ns1 kaže taprav ip ns2 pa narobn :
<Sky[x]> narobn :>
<upd> aja sj sploh ne vem kako to deluje
<upd> a ni tko da vedno potuje paket do ns-ja od domene
<upd> aja al so vsi ti ns-ji skup zlinkani lol...
<CrazyLemon> po moje NSji pošljejo ene vrste broadcast vsem ostalim NSjem k obstajajo
<upd> auu mogoče
<upd> fak to si morm pogledat :) en nslookup sprogramirat
<upd> osnove interneta jeje :)
<CrazyLemon> !google rfc nameservers
<Pepelka> DNS related RFCs (DNS, BIND Nameserver, DHCP, LDAP and Directory ... http://www.bind9.net/rfc
<CrazyLemon> eh :)
<upd> !google rfc nameserver filetype.txt
<Pepelka> RFC 1691 - The Document Architecture for the Cornell Digital Lib ... http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1691.html
<upd> xD
<CrazyLemon> ':'
<upd> ija
<upd> !google rfc nameserver filetype:txt
<Pepelka> RFC2870 BCP0040 - RFC-Editor Webpage http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc2870.txt
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67-YcLickUA
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Alpha & Omega - Official Trailer [HD]
 * CrazyLemon si sposoja tole risanko
<Sky[x]> zakaj ni več linka od mihca k so tam logi od kanala ?
<CrazyLemon> /topic
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> n8
<upd> gn
<Sky[x]> upd lej tole me zeza na vseh ISPjih pa nv kaj me jebejo teli DNS strežnniki
<Sky[x]> http://pastebin.com/rd8sDXeA
<Pepelka> Bash | [root@CentOS-server ~]# dig a www.tielen-klevisar.
<Sky[x]> ns1 kaže na 166 ns2 pa na 106 :>
<Sky[x]> 166 je pa tanov
<bhc> re
<upd> re
<upd> Sky[x] ja neki si zajebal
<upd> tole je ns1
<upd>     ADDITIONAL RECORDS:
<upd>     ->  ns2.spletno-mesto.com
<upd>         internet address = 91.185.207.166
<upd>         ttl = 2899 (48 mins 19 secs)
<upd> ima dodatne records..
<upd> ns2 tega nima
<Sky[x]> kašne dodatne ?
<Sky[x]> dej mi vse kopirej prosim na www.pastebin.com da vidm
<upd> ne vem kaj točno je to ker se ne spoznam, a je pač v enmu confu narobe nekaj ali se pa pač ni sinhroniziral na novi ip
<upd> http://pastebin.com/fv7S9yxg
<Pepelka> C# |     > server ns1.telemach.net  ------------  Got a
<upd> vse zahteve grejo na te dva ns1.spletno-mesto.com in ns2 ane
<Sky[x]> ja pa obadva mata pravilno nastavlen IP na afraidu
<Sky[x]> ns1.spletno-mesto.com (G)	A	91.185.207.166
<Sky[x]> 	ns2.spletno-mesto.com (G)	A	91.185.207.166
<Sky[x]> skopirano
<bogdanov> na istmu
<bogdanov> ipu mas
<bogdanov> dva dnsja?
<upd> evo odstrani ns2 iz afraida
<Sky[x]> ns1.telemach.net kaže pravilno ns2.telemach.net pa ne kaže pravilno
<upd> pa dodaj Å¡e 1x
<Sky[x]> upd: kšn posebn razlog ?
<upd> ja ker se pošlje zahteva obema in se gleda prvi odgovor
<upd> enkrat ns1 prej odgovori enkrat ns2 ali pa celo deluje ns1->ns1 in ns2->ns2
<upd> jah tko sem jest delal ker afraid je butast pa ni prjel učasih
<upd> al pa kakšno drugo domeno dodaj
<upd> une k so free
<upd> sicer pa za kaj se že rabi afraid če imaš svoje dns je
<upd> a ni to če nimaš dns-jev da njihove uporabiš
<Sky[x]> pa res swašta
<Sky[x]> na afraid mam sam svojo glavno domeno da tud če server dol pade
<Sky[x]> da še vedno kaže na taptav ip ns1 pa ns2
<upd> aja za to varnost ql
<Sky[x]> ker mam obadva na isti IP
<Sky[x]> pa tud domeno bi mogu pr registrarju hostat in ne pr afraidu ane tud to sranje je :>
<upd> hm ja točno :)
<bogdanov> mah glavn server tije ns1
<bogdanov> pa doma ns2
<bogdanov> bo zmeri delal
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> swašta
<Sky[x]> ns2 sem zbrisal zdj ga pa ne morm nazaj dodat :D
<Sky[x]> kva če bi jst kr preselu tole nekam res k mi je dopizdil vse skupej :>
<upd> kako ne moreš ?
<Sky[x]> ne morm grem pod manage domain
<Sky[x]> pa tam dam dodaj subdomain
<Sky[x]> pa kr ne morm zbrat spleton-mesto domene :>
<upd> NS si izbral ?
<Sky[x]> ne jst mam kr A recorde :D
<upd> pol se pa čudiš da ne dela :)
<Sky[x]> ma sej zdj bom kr na registraja prenesu pa čao bela :D
<bogdanov> jao jao kasn afraid to uporablate boli glava
<upd> :))
<Sky[x]> bogdanov: to je domena gor Å¡e od 3 leta nazaj :
<Sky[x]> :D
<bogdanov> jah prenes
<bogdanov> jo h seb
<bogdanov> an
<Sky[x]> ja sej delam zdj to
<bogdanov> ja in kaj je problem
<Sky[x]> pomoej sme odkril napako :>
<Sky[x]> Å¡ef je dodal ns1 pa ns2 serverja na tastar ip
<Sky[x]> ja swašta nč čudn da pol ne dela
<Sky[x]> sam to nebi smel delat sploh ker domena ni histana
<Sky[x]> jao jao kr neki
<Sky[x]> čim pje da grem od te firme preč
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> dj ip
<bogdanov> bo upd
<bogdanov> ddosu
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> hah itaq :D
<upd> jah kaj ni domena histana
<Sky[x]> swašta kva se men dogaja
<upd> itaq daš ip v conf pol se pa ta pošlje kot odgovor :)
<Sky[x]> ns1 pa ns2 ne morm pr registrarju zbrisat :D
<upd> en pornič si poglej, pa bo pol tkoj vse v prvo šlo
<Sky[x]> heh najprej treba IP nov dodat pol šele dtarga brišeš heh :>
<upd> :)
<Sky[x]> zdj pa ma da dela
<Sky[x]> ns1 pa ns2 je registriran kot nameserver
<Sky[x]> tastare domene grem pa brisat vse na afraidu :>
<Sky[x]> da ne bo kej ostal preveč :)
<bogdanov> ce nau delal povej
<bogdanov> sam wisdomsi
<bogdanov> nimajo komande ustavi
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> lejga kje si pa ti te najdu
<upd> a se to sploh še poveže
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kad jih je bilo
<bogdanov> 10k
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> mah toje old
<bogdanov> sux
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> dons ga Å¡e komapajlat nebi mogu :D
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> :)))
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> najboljš mi je bilo
<upd> k mi je en povedal za quadra
<upd> auuu kaj je to delal :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> hydra
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> pa keri
<upd> ijaa
<upd> !google hydra
<Pepelka> Lernaean Hydra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lernaean_Hydra
<Sky[x]> ok zdj je pa vse odan pa da vidmo :>
<bogdanov> :)))
<upd> kaj so bli Å¡e eni
<upd> uni za t/o
<upd> psotnic, quadra
<bogdanov> jes
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> pa Å¡e eni zeleni
<upd> sam so mel samo 4 deop
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> +R
<bogdanov> je zajebu sceno
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> to mi prov vsak k je oldsql reče haha
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> kako jest k sm že prišel je bil R
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> kdo gledu
<bogdanov> balls of fury
<bogdanov> starejsa komedija
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> nop
<bogdanov> grem jo gledat bbl
<bogdanov> :=
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> whois spletno-mesto.com
<Sky[x]> lepo pokaže tanove NSje :>
<Sky[x]> smeh
<Sky[x]> prej je ns1.telemach.net pokazal tapav ip p ns2 narobe
<Sky[x]> zdj pa obadva narobnga kažeta :D
<upd> haha :D
<Sky[x]> pa sam domeno sem drugam prenesu
<Sky[x]> res nv več kaj ga zeza an :)
<Sky[x]> kam ti kaže www.rudi-hiti.si ? :D
<Sky[x]> kam vam tole zdj pinga ?
<Sky[x]> ns1.spletno-mesto.com, s2.spletno-mesto.com
<upd> men na triglav pinga
<Sky[x]> lol
<upd> !translate en sl cull
<Pepelka> izločene
<upd> !translate en sl culling
<Pepelka> izločitev
<Sky[x]> dej pingej za foro da vidm kam ti kaže ;>
<upd> ja nego
<upd> isto k teb
<upd> tautus-1.siol.net
<upd> dej
<upd> taurus-1
<upd> ta tron - legacy je en kurac navaden
<Sky[x]> ja ker IP dobiš me zanima
<Sky[x]> ker men telemach napiše fail :>ž
<upd> men tud
<Sky[x]> nslookup ns1.spletno-mesto.com ns1.telemach.net
<Sky[x]> tkoel probavam pa jav fail :>
<bogdanov> re :>
<marko-_--> bre
<bogdanov> sta ima marko
<Sky[x]> lol kr strani ne delajo ne resolva IPja :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> skyx spet naus nc spau
<marko-_--> ahja
<bogdanov> nc treba spat ob 10 se dela ha aj :))
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Micy: Promocija???  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4539/new/posts/
<miha> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Promocija???  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4539/new/posts/
<miha> se enkrat jutro :)
<andrejz> jutro
<andrejz> a je kdo že poganjal edavke na linuxu
<miha> ni mi se blo treba... :)
<andrejz> zakaj se lugos ni mogel zorganizrat da bi se dodal med organizacije katerim lahko daš 0,5 % od dohodnine (al pa ubuntu.si for that matter)
<andrejz> zdej so se zajebal, gre mojega 0,5% drugam
<miha> kot kaj bi pa to blo? humanitarna al verska dejavnost? :D
<andrejz> saj maš 14 kategorij
<andrejz> zdaj sem pa gasilcem dal, tud to bo ok
<andrejz> drgač sploh nima veze kaj si
<andrejz> samo da si neprofiten
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Micy: Promocija???  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4539/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Promocija???  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4539/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Micy: Promocija???  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4539/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] WooF: Promocija???  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4539/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Promocija???  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4539/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<andrejz> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] WooF: Promocija???  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4539/new/posts/
<miha> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=99157#99157 še 3. rešitev
<Pepelka> Ajax - Tehnična pomoč in nasveti - Forumi FERI
<Grega> paa ceeeee niii istoooooo
<Grega> jebemo, ferijci
<miha> Grega: eh ne se sekirat, konkrento za tega si zmagu, ampak morda komu prov pride tud alternativa, kaj ves :D
<Grega> pa ne gre se zato
<Grega> nii istoooo
<miha> :d
<Grega> eno je 2d, ki je 5000x lazje
<Grega> drugo pa je 3d, kar je tip zahteval
<Grega> in je tezje
<Grega> in tega ne mores naredit v 3d na tak nacin
<Grega> neeee moooreeeeesssss
<miha> :)
<Grega> neeeeeeeee
<Grega> zdaj bom to pastal
<miha> ne no :(
<Grega> ok
<miha> ok grem v miru delat 3d verzijo tega :)
<Grega> ja, prosim :)
<Grega> hjau, morem it neka darila kupit
<Grega> pa se dezuje
<Grega> miha: http://local.edini.net/grega/verzija3.html (cist spodnje stanovanje)
<christooss1> http://xkcd.com/838/
<Pepelka> xkcd: Incident
<Grega> haha
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/7xlFs.gif
<miha> Grega: aha lepo :)
<miha> jst pa zaenkrat popravu da na IE dela enak :)
<Grega> ah, grem jaz delat kaj bolj uporabnega :)
<Grega> drugace.. za 2d... prilepis sliko, ji das z-index:-100.. in ustvaris div z position:absolute (ali pa relative, odvisno od kje bos rekel, da je 0x0).. in das divu z-index:100.. in ko gre mouseover (mogoce sploh ne rabis js kode, ampak das css :hover), prikazes na divu rob in ga rahlo obarvas
<Grega> aja, za ceno pa to rabis js..
<miha> Grega: res je
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> p da vidmo kako jkažejo zdj teli DNSji naši :>
<miha> "Dear kids, there is NO Santa Claus. Those presents are from your parents.
<miha> With love, WikiLeaks"
<ups> hah ipv6 ma že 15let mi pa ga uvajamo jao
<ups> sm mislil da je ene 10 let star
<miha> ups_: to ni nic novega. 32 bitni inteli so bli 1986. ampak Å¡ele windows 95 jih je resno jemal
<miha> no pa os/2 prej :)
<miha> sam so ga zelo neuspesno "uvajal" :)
<ups_> hm ja
<upd> no takrat
<upd> je blo še tko tko s tehnologijo dons bi verjetno kaj boljšega lahko spisal kot je ipv6
<upd> ampak se ne splača ker je dovolj dober
<upd> mislem dons se ne rine 15let stare stvari glih povsod
<Grega> au au au :~~~
<Grega> bozicek je kurba
<upd> !translate en sl dongle
<Pepelka> dongle
<upd> !translate en sl doungle
<Pepelka> doungle
<upd> važn da se potica peče :)))
<Grega> kurca, saj niti za kruh vec ni ostalo
<Grega> :) kaj hudica se naj fotru kupim
<upd> heh :) jest sm tud misli letos kupit kaj pa v darila zavit, sam zakaj če se noben drug ne spovne zakaj bi jest :)
<upd> sicer bova pa s fotrom literco spila pa bova oba Å¡e najbolj zadovoljna :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Simon1: Nedelovanje nekaterih internetnih strani  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4184/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> :) kaj hudica se naj fotru kupim       ..latoyo mu pripelji za eno urco :)))
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12052320
<Pepelka> BBC News - Why US exceptionalism is not exceptional
<[BigWhale]> Spet je tisti cas: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRfvSOuwM_4
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Fist Me This Christmas
<Grega> haha
<Grega> to je bolj za mamo :>
<Grega> foter pomoje ne bi bil zadovoln..
<Grega> damn sem prej eno lustno punco srecal v bigbangu, malo mi ne gre iz glave :)
<Sky[x]> si jo pozdravu :P
<Grega> sva se nasmehnila drug drugemu
<Grega> pol se je pa poleg mene postavila pri blagajni... jaz.. sem pa sel.. :)
<Grega> story of my life
<upd> hahaha
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> slučajno bi ti ravno vizitka padla k njej
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> zato pa je treba met lepe vizitke vedno v denarnici :)
<miha> !!
<Sky[x]> ja miha ?
<Grega> upd: a bo do ny done tisti app?
<miha> Sky[x]: ja res
<upd> Grega verjetno a se že kaj mudi ?
<miha> to je skor edina uporaba vizitk, to pa za filtre..
<Grega> upd: ne, ampak pocasi bi lahko bilo.. tak okvirno da vem kdaj priblizno..?
<upd> 30
<Grega> ok
<upd> sj ni več velik, sam uno inštalacijsko proceduro morm naredit
<upd> hja nisi mi dal roka pa sm z drugimi stvarmi zabluzil :D
<CrazyLemon> <Pepelka> YouTube        - Fist Me This Christmas
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> haha
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> to je bolj za mamo :>
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D
<Grega> upd: saj ok, se vedno ni roka, samo informativno da vem..
<upd> ok
<Grega> CrazyLemon: kaj? a ti nimas nic rad mame? :))))
<CrazyLemon> em..ne vem kako naj se izrazim da ne bo čudno zvenelo
<Grega> ja, jaz bom tud raje stfu
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne rad razmišljam hkrati o 'fistanju' ter mami
<Grega> pozabim? :)))
<CrazyLemon> no more comments on that subject
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> agree
<CrazyLemon> same tale fisth me this christmas je pa lol :D
<Sky[x]> baje da zdj strani delajo :>
<Sky[x]> kaj sem anredu menjal sem upravljalca domene to je blo pa vse :>
<miha> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs014.snc6/166412_1616388083940_1063475700_31447472_1013535_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1063475700
<CrazyLemon> http://moskisvet.com/clanek/galerija/vsestranska-francoise-boufhal.html       holy bajesus..this girl has lungs!
<Pepelka> Vsestranska Françoise Boufhal - Moški Svet
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Promocija???  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4539/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> heh ker rang ma simobil :> 46.122.0.0 - 46.122.127.255
<Grega> jah, nekaj morejo met, ne? :) ne vem zakaj hudica jim dajo tolk IPjev, ni cudno, da jih bo zmanjkalo
<CrazyLemon> to je Å¡e mal IPjev
<CrazyLemon> simobil ma cca. 100k- 150k naročnikov
<Grega> saj pa ne rabi vsak svojega ipja
<CrazyLemon> ker?
<CrazyLemon> sj vsak telefon ma gprs
<CrazyLemon> mogoče 2% je takih k nimajo dostop do neta
<Grega> vsak narocnih ima svoj ip?
<Grega> *k
<Sky[x]> dinamične majo
<Grega> 2%?
<CrazyLemon> to ne vem če ma vsak naročnik.. ampak dost jih je
<Grega> jaz jih ravno 2% poznam, ki koristijo "tak" internet..
<CrazyLemon> Grega dobr no..vi 'totijevci' ste itak mal za svetom :p
<CrazyLemon> js jih kr dost poznam k uporabljajo 'tak' net
<Grega> cudaki
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> ifconfig mi ne dela na telefonu
<CrazyLemon> prej pa je delal
<CrazyLemon> any idea?
<Grega> ipjev je zmanjkalo..
<Grega> ker imajo 150k uporabnikov in 32k ipjev :>
<CrazyLemon> cist mozno :/
<CrazyLemon> 32k ? 127k
<Grega> ..
<upd> ip-jev je zmanjkal ker ima vsaka korporacija v ameriki 50x preveč ip-jev prav tako vojska
<miha> muc muc http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/foto-na-snezniku-ujeli-risa.html
<Pepelka> FOTO: Na Snežniku ujeli risa - 24ur.com
<Sky[x]> tole je pa od mobitela
<Sky[x]> 213.229.248.0 - 213.229.249.255
<Sky[x]> opažam da mi sam še mobitel pa simobil hodta na tastar IP :>
<miha> MATLAB
<miha> Fun Friday post: Draw your own Christmas tree using MATLAB, complete with ornaments! Check out Marc Lätzel's submission on File Exchange. Merry Christmas everyone!
<miha> http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentral/fileexchange/9337
<Pepelka> MATLAB Central - File detail - XMas Tree
<Jorky> heloudy
<Jorky> kaj dogaja razen tega da božiček razsaja hehehe
<Sky[x]> nič :)
<Grega> kaj je "pri cimer" ali "pri cemer" ?
<Grega> cemer
<Sky[x]> cemer
<Sky[x]> cimer = sostanovalec :D
<Grega> cemer
<Grega> ups
<christooss2> Å¡ta ima
<Sky[x]>  fuck en excel sem zbrisov zgleda na google docs a je to kako možno nazaj dobit ?
<Sky[x]> koš hvala da obstajaš :D
<christooss2> a ima kdo slovenski ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> afkors
<christooss2> a mi lahko poveš kako se imenuje Sound recorder
<christooss2> programi > sound video > ....
<CrazyLemon> snemalnik zvoka
<christooss2> :)
<christooss2> tnx
<christooss2> opcija v menuju je pa zvok in video ane
<CrazyLemon> jp
<christooss2> hm a ni včasih screenshot od samo enega okna biu alt + prt sc?
<CrazyLemon> od aktivnega okna ja..Å¡e vedno je
<christooss2> hm
<christooss2> dela mi prt sc
<christooss2> če pa še alt dam pa ne dela
<christooss2> ok sm zamenjal zdej pa dela
<christooss2> :)
<a354419> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/kronika/1042412619 ta mladoletnik hod na mojo solo :o
<Pepelka> Ugrabila in oropala mladoletnika | Dnevnik
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: [nasvet]Snemanje zvoka, ki prihaja iz raznih aplikacij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4645/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Promocija???  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4539/new/posts/
<napsy> ah ja
<napsy> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Ubuntu v osnovni Å¡oli.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4534/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://file.si/files/27141_ucqdq/ubuntu.siXmas.png
<CrazyLemon> mnenja/predlogi?
<napsy> ooo nice
<CrazyLemon> torej objavim?
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ni lih top quality but it will do :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu v osnovni Å¡oli.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4534/new/posts/
<napsy> hehe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Srečne ter vesele praznike!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4646/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> bah..zajebu na fb
<CrazyLemon> napisal 'želim'
<napsy> ne mors popravit?
<napsy> ve kdo za kak kul movie?
<angelcek> libanon
<napsy> tnx
<angelcek> lebanon*
<angelcek> vojna drama
<angelcek> Tomorrow When The War Began
<napsy> damn, kernel panic
<angelcek> ha
<angelcek> kaj si nov kernel delu?
<napsy> skoda ker ne vem sysrq kombinacij na pamet
<napsy> ne
<napsy> kar tak iz lepega se je sesulo
<angelcek> eh ta kernel panic je bedast
<napsy> se strinjam :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu v osnovni Å¡oli.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4534/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> jah ubuntu pač ane :P
<napsy> a-a nimam ubuntu :)
<CrazyLemon> da bi mel se to ne bi zgodilo!!1 :)
<Sky[x]> arch ?
<napsy> Sky[x]: ja
<napsy> heh
<Sky[x]> V pametni mobilni telefon Vega Xpress vgrajeni sistemski pomnilnik DDR2 naj bi zagotavljal kar 1,5-krat hitrejše delovanje naprave v primerjavi z običajnimi mobilniki.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Promocija???  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4539/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Promocija???  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4539/new/posts/
<napsy> dober tale lebanon
<CrazyLemon> omg..i'm gonna puke
<CrazyLemon> http://www.viviss.si/fri/novice/525
<Pepelka> Fakulteta za računalništvo in informatiko : Novoletna voščilnica
<CrazyLemon> .docx format  ZA SLIKO????????????
<CrazyLemon> preklete tajnice
<Sky[x]> čak čak to je smešn
<Sky[x]> link je na docx
<Sky[x]> ko klikneš te pa vpraša za shrant .doc  ? :D
<Sky[x]> ej
<Sky[x]> a v virtualbox se da uporabt taprav cd-rom
<Sky[x]> ker mam sam CD nimam ISO fajla na kompu :>
<Grega> kaki pa ne nepravi cdrom?
<Grega> je*
<Sky[x]> nepravi je da ISO mountaš v virtualboxu
<Sky[x]> jst bi pa rabu da mi z cd-roma boota :>
<Grega> gre.. kakorkoli pac obrnes..
<Grega> kaki shit more bit, ce imas rojstni dan danes
<Sky[x]> lol ?
<Sky[x]> a ga maš mar al kaj ? :D
<Grega> ne.. ampak tisti ki ga imajo se mi smilijo
<Grega> v bistvu..
<Grega> ce imas decembra roj. dan si najebal
<Grega> sploh pa 25.
<Sky[x]> aja
<Grega> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/eqym6/heres_to_those_who_were_born_on_25th_december/
<Pepelka> Here's to those who were born on 25th December that got screwed out of a real birthday! Happy Birthday! : AskReddit
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z33I7uAObA&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - TEDxYouth@Castilleja - CHRIS FLINK
<christooss2> zakaj bi pa mel zjeban rojstn dan?
<christooss2> tm reedit mogoče k če so američani
<christooss2> ampak slovenci pa nimamo lih nek ful božični dan
<christooss2> mogoče večerja ali kosilo
<christooss2> to je pa to
<christooss2> pa mal daril
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> kera slikca :D
<Sky[x]> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2282/2223089348_dfbb2011a4.jpg
<christooss2> Sky[x] :)
<Grega> ne vem.. predvsem glede daril, ker dobis "eno veliko" + ne mors ravno ven it pa razturit.. pomoje je najboljse met roj. dan poleti al pa vsaj ne pozimi..
<christooss2> kaj pa maš 25 zvečer za ene "božične" obveznosti?
<Grega> jah, pac zvecer si z druzino.. potem pa se zapeljes domov in gres verjetno spat
<christooss2> mi mamo 24 družinsko večerjo
<christooss2> pa zakaj ne moreš nevem ob 11ih ven it
<christooss2> najbol
<christooss2> se šele žurka začne
<Grega> ah, no 24. sem mislil
<christooss2> pa že pri večerji se ga mal nasekaš pa je
<christooss2> cenejš prideš skoz
<christooss2>  :)
<Grega> pac, ni nekak "tvoj dan".. no, kaj pa jaz vem.. pac obcutek..
<christooss2> nevem pomoje v sloveniji niti ni tolk pomembno
<christooss2> bl je gadn če ga maš na martinovo :)
<christooss2> al pa nov let
<Grega> na martinivo je nevarno..
<Grega> ..uh.. boljse da ne pomislim..
<Grega> :>
<christooss2> :)
<uni4dfx_> ha
<uni4dfx_> zakaj sm 2x logiran
<uni4dfx_> zato ker mi kurčev gnome ne pokaže tadruzga xchata ki je "minimized to tray"
<Sky[x]> :D
<christooss2> uni4dfx boš vsaj vse dvakrat zvedu
<christooss2> in se bl zapolnu :)
<CrazyLemon> /msg chanserv kick #ubuntu-si uni4dfx clones are prohibited!
<CrazyLemon> ne worka :(
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-25
<CrazyLemon> aja..merry xmas ! :)
<uni4dfx_> lol
<uni4dfx_> enako
<marko-_-> uni4dfx, ps -e | grep xchat; kill pid, 50-50
<marko-_-> da boš ubil onga ko se ne vid da je minimizran
<marko-_-> :>
<CrazyLemon> ubiješ tistega z manjšo cifro pida pa je velika verjetnost da bo ubil tistega k si ga prej zagnal :)
<bogdanov> srecn bozic fantje
<CrazyLemon> hvala :)
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmQCQQvw2u4
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Death Race 2 - Official Trailer [HD] (Danny Trejo)
<CrazyLemon> uu..californication is back :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kam se gre
<bogdanov> jutr zurat
<bogdanov> sm biu u lj
<bogdanov> prj
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> a so to usi doma
<bogdanov> hah
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat..n8
<marko-_-> lolol
<marko-_-> kwa je zdej blo to bogdanov
<marko-_-> preber si kaj si napisal
<CrazyLemon> verjetno wrong window..ce ni wrong window pol je pa na cracku :))
 * CrazyLemon off
<uni4dfx_> kaj je zdej to
<uni4dfx_> nbenga IRC partyja :D
<uni4dfx_> treba žurat tko k se spodob
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> jst mam klele party
<Sky[x]> ko user uplaoda slike gor kr dobi slika
<Sky[x]> usergroup
<Sky[x]> apache:root
<Sky[x]> in mi nič ni jasn why
<Sky[x]> k bi mogl dobit lepo imeuserja:apache
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> jee biu u lj. na polnočnici :D
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> i a so ble ksne
<bogdanov> picke
<bogdanov> prid se
<upd> o ja neki jih je pa blo
<bogdanov> 7ga
<bogdanov> bos vidu dobre picke
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> heh :) kam pa tist morem it
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> pravoslavna crkva
<bogdanov> jst grem sam zato z mt haha
<upd> hehe
<bogdanov> kurbaj tuga
<bogdanov> kvaj ksn film
<bogdanov> dobr
<upd> a to una od hotel lev mal nazaj
<upd> ne vem...
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> bravo bravo
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> easy a poglej
<upd> heh
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> gledu ze
<upd> zakon film :)
<bogdanov> dobr ja :)
<upd> uuu death race 2
<upd> kurc k nč grozlivk ne smem lovdat
<gapi> zakwa pa ne
<gapi> jest jo mam trenutno doma
<gapi> sestra me zapušča lol
<upd> haha, mah nočne more pa to :)
<gapi> jih bo imel ja
<gapi> bom
<upd> :D
<gapi> alko dela svoje
<bogdanov> takers
<bogdanov> ni slb tok
<bogdanov> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] WooF: Promocija???  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4539/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> ditto
<napsy> http://abstrusegoose.com/330
<napsy> lol
<Pepelka> Abstruse Goose &raquo; The Problem With Christmas
<upd> :)
<uni4dfx_> mraz je, a mi lahko kdo okno zapre
<Grega> uni4dfx: Start -> Shut Down -> Turn Off
<zdobersek> A je tole seksi al ja!
<zdobersek> http://www.silicon-power.com/product/pro_detail.php?main=10&sub=40&pro=129&sub_v=&currlang=utf8
<Pepelka> Silicon-PowerProducts
<uni4dfx> Grega Start? lol
<uni4dfx> kakšn start
<zdobersek> o.o
<Grega> ce si rekel, da hoces zapret okna..
<zdobersek> booya.
<zdobersek> koncno!
<zdobersek> http://i54.tinypic.com/m8ky08.png
<napsy> wii wayland
<zdobersek> stvar je zakon
<zdobersek> grem se totem buildad, da vidim, ce stvar dela.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: Predvajanje high quality vide posnetkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4647/new/posts/
<napsy> zdobersek: kak pa je kaj performance
<zdobersek> wayland na splosno?
<zdobersek> super
<zdobersek> je par programckov v repozitoriju, tak za pokusino, kaj se lahko dela
<zdobersek> in vse dela gladko
<zdobersek> je pa vse narejen v takem lightweight widget tookitu, kar pomaga.
<zdobersek> tole kar pa gtk portam, se pa ne morem nic rect, dans mi je sele ratal, da se okno lepo zrise
<zdobersek> a se gre komu na kurac ta Jimmy Wales s temi apeli?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Android nadgradnja na ubuntuju????  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4648/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Promocija???  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4539/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> ''Kako dela muca?'' ''mijau, mijau!'' ''kako dela pes?'' ''hov, hov!'' ''Kako dela miška?'' ''klik, klik, klik''
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> fuck jst rabm novo denarnico kupt a kdo kero priporoča ? :D
<CrazyLemon> hello kitty ftw
<Sky[x]> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Samsung galaxy 5 nadgradnja na Ubuntuju?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4648/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Samsung galaxy 5 nadgradnja na Ubuntuju?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4648/new/posts/
<ups> dva dva osem pet pet tri javi se ti
<ups> haha
<ups> !
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kdaj bo nasledn topgear
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jutri zvečer
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Samsung galaxy 5 nadgradnja na Ubuntuju?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4648/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Samsung galaxy 5 nadgradnja na Ubuntuju?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4648/new/posts/
<zdobersek> jebeni amis :/
<sasa84> juhuu
<zdobersek> wooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sasa84> elow ;)
<zdobersek> ciao
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga?
<zdobersek> ozadje mam lepo
<zdobersek> jupiter, se mi zdi
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> jaz mam tud neki bl...kozmičnega ;)
<sasa84> čak
<zdobersek> /usr/share/backgrounds/space-03.jpg mi je lep
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Samsung galaxy 5 nadgradnja na Ubuntuju?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4648/new/posts/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ni najbolj sigurno, ce telefon neses na Mobitel & ti ga tam upgrejdajo?
<sasa84> zdobersek, kje pa lahko vidim namizje? :D
<zdobersek> Itak je pa od Samsunga odvisn, ce pustijo uraden upgrade na visjo verzijo ...
<zdobersek> sam sem 3 mesce pred Galaxy S-om nabavu prvo verzijo Galaxija, zapravu 150€ zanj, zdej sem pa se na 1.5 prklenjen
<zdobersek> sasa84, ktero namizje? Tist space-03.jpg?
<sasa84> zdobersek, japs
<andrejz> kater telefon je to?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Samsung galaxy 5 nadgradnja na Ubuntuju?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4648/new/posts/
<zdobersek> Samsung Galaxy z Androidom 1.5
<andrejz> samo kater galaxy? 8500?
<zdobersek> navaden, cist taprvi
<zdobersek> vzporedno z njim so se Spico prodajal
<zdobersek> ti bom poisku na netu za moment
<zdobersek> sasa84, odpri nautilus pa odpri /usr/share/backgrounds, tam so vsa ozadja
<zdobersek> (razen tistih, ki jih uporabnik doda)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tudi to je ena možnost ja
<CrazyLemon> ni pa nujno najbl sigurna..kies je itak uradni samsung software
<zdobersek> andrejz http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy
<Pepelka> Samsung i7500 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> i7500 pac
<andrejz> če si hecker - http://code.google.com/p/gaosp/
<Pepelka> gaosp -  Project Hosting on Google Code
<andrejz> lahko daš 2.2. gor
<zdobersek> o, 'neuradno' lahk dam 2.2 gor
<zdobersek> ja
<andrejz> oziroma čez nekaj časa
 * CrazyLemon ma že dolg časa neuradni 2.2
<andrejz> jaz tud čakam na stabilnejši neuradni 2.2.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Samsung galaxy 5 nadgradnja na Ubuntuju?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4648/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam pa da bom enkrat januarja mel že neuradni 2.3 :)
<andrejz> ti maš HTC?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<andrejz> jaz bom tud naslednjič HTC kupils
<andrejz> so bolj prijazni do nadgradenj
<CrazyLemon> to pa ni res
<andrejz> kak da ne? če boš mel januarja že 2.3 ?
<CrazyLemon> ja..NEURADNI :)
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da bodo tretje osebe pripravle ta rom
<CrazyLemon> ne pa HTC
<CrazyLemon> kar se tiče nadgradenj je samsung kr cool
<CrazyLemon> sam kar se tiče communitya je pa HTC v ospredju..ker so bili HTC telefoni prej v prodaji
<CrazyLemon> (z androidom)
<andrejz> ma saj jaz upam da bodo tole naredili
<andrejz> v bistvu delajo revesre engineering driverjev
<andrejz> ko bodo to enkrat spravili na zanesljiv nivo (zdaj so še hrošči), bo lahko IMO dokaj hitro 2.3 in naprej
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je reverse engineering potreben..glede na to da morajo dat source na voljo :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, pa tud space-05 je kul ;)
<CrazyLemon> o saša!
<CrazyLemon> merry xmas
<andrejz> Crazy na vojo je source za ANDROID
<andrejz> ne pa za gonilnike za strojno opremo
<sasa84> hej CrazyLemon ...tudi tebi vesel božič ;)
<sasa84> upam, da si lepo praznoval :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak andrejz..HTC da na voljo tudi source za HTC telefone
<CrazyLemon> saša kr ok je blo..žal se je prehitro končalo
<sasa84> enako :)
<andrejz> no zato ti pa pravim da je HTC kul
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni da bom trezen do 21ure :)
<andrejz> ker jih samsung ne da
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kok se men zdi so za droid kr dal source vn
<andrejz> droid ni od samsunga
<CrazyLemon> aja..motorola
<CrazyLemon> hm..no pol sux :D
<zdobersek> sasa84 pa res, do pete slike sploh prisu nism :)
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> kva fantje, openmokota ni pa nben hotu :)
<zdobersek> pa je blo vse odprt :)
<andrejz> če bi bil 100 € bi ga vzel
<CrazyLemon> sej..a ni tudi meego odprt..bl k android :)
<CrazyLemon> pa še programe je lažje portat na meego
<zdobersek> sej vse od openmokota je blo na nek nacin grdo po dizajnu, sam zelja je bla dobra
<zdobersek> jih je pa android pokopal.
<zdobersek> -.-
<zdobersek> zbrisu lib mapo
<CrazyLemon> haha
<zdobersek> ampak v jhbuild instalaciji, nic bat! :)
<CrazyLemon> na salomonu je zdej "si jedla sir"
<CrazyLemon> !!!!!
<upd> tooo
<upd> si ga jedu ??
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> si ga dobu ?'
<CrazyLemon> jeduuuuuuu!!!!
<upd> aa A?A? A?A
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<upd> suuuuper
<CrazyLemon> fak..ne čutim nog
<bogdanov> crazy dons zurka u cvetlicarni zate zlatko repa
<CrazyLemon> zlato je Å¡alabajzer
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> ni sve zlato kar se sveti
<bogdanov> HAhAhA
<CrazyLemon> zlatko*
<CrazyLemon> haha
<uni4dfx> kaj ste geeki, tle po ircu debatirate na božič
<bogdanov> :S
<uni4dfx> namest da bi sodeloval o alsa vs pulseaudio flamewaru na phoronix forumu tko kot jaz
<bogdanov> uni4*
<bogdanov> as su h polnocnc
<CrazyLemon> meni je oproščeno ker ne čutim več nog... bogdanovu pa tut k njegov božič še pride :D
<uni4dfx> čemu? :D
<andrejz> pokaž flamewar pa bomo še mi
<bogdanov> crazy true :)
<uni4dfx> andrejz samo če podpiraš pulse :D dost je že haterjev tm :D
<andrejz> ja itak da sem za pulse
<CrazyLemon> alsa ftw!
<andrejz> :D
<CrazyLemon> čeprav pulse je kr ok zadnje čase..zdj vsaj dela če maš dve aplikaciji odprti
<CrazyLemon> prej ni
<uni4dfx> res je
<zdobersek> ja pulseaudio, kva ti ce alsa, ce jo moras v konzoli nastavlat
<uni4dfx> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27960#post163082
<Pepelka> A Christmas Eve Wine Release (v1.3.10) - Phoronix Forums
<uni4dfx> ful so pametni kako jim alsa vse dela pa to
<uni4dfx> ko jih pa vprašaš kako naštelat so pa tih
<CrazyLemon> alsamixer ma pa prav lep cli :D
<bogdanov> aj kdo probu virtualbox 4 ze?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon sej to je res :) Ampak 'Nocemo konzole!' se derejo WinFani
<zdobersek> Tak da cli ne vela :)
 * uni4dfx preverja svojo vbox verzijo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek po eni strani je pa to res..lahk bi že naredili en GUI za alsamixer :)
<uni4dfx> sploh ni fora v konzoli, sej obstaja malo morje guijev za alsamixer
<uni4dfx> sam kaj ti bojo k ma lahko sam en user naenkrat dostop lol
<upd> nego ?
<upd> dostop do česa
<uni4dfx> alse
<upd> zakaj bi pa rabil več userjev m
<Sky[x]> lp
<uni4dfx> ja zato ker ne žvimo več 15 let nazaj
<uni4dfx> še hujš, alsa po defaultu omogoča dostop samo eni aplikaciji naernkrat
<CrazyLemon> edino prav! kdo ap rabi multitasking v današnjih časih
<uni4dfx> lol crazy, not sure if serious :D
<uni4dfx> ker pomislim na razne iPade in podobno :D
<CrazyLemon> to je letel na iOS uporabnike :
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<Sky[x]> ma kdo kšne dobre predlgoe za vizitke ? :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] jp..QR code
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> js če bi bil fensi bi mel tako vizitko..z QR kodo
<andrejz> še sreča, da nisi, Crazy :p
<CrazyLemon> ja :/
<CrazyLemon> mam pa na pageu QR codo..pa na forumih avatar z QR  kodo
<CrazyLemon> ! :)
<Sky[x]> link da vidm ?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si
<uni4dfx> ha, kdo je pa tega pingota narisu :D
<Sky[x]> kerga ?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..js sm ga POlepšu :D
<Sky[x]> kašne barve pedlagate za vizitko
<Sky[x]> spogledujem se z črno/plavo
<uni4dfx> black&white
<zdobersek> plavo-črna, pomojem bi blo kul
<zdobersek> :)
<Sky[x]> al pa črno bela pa plava pa kej sive še
<Sky[x]> dejte kšn link če vam je kšna vizitka dobra :>
<zdobersek> KDO JE V MESTU VLADAR?!
<napsy> jankovic
<Sky[x]> župan ! :d
<zdobersek> mestni redar ubistvu.
<andrejz> slon & sadež?
<zdobersek> jo.
<zdobersek> ccache <3
<uni4dfx> Minecraft <3
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> <3 jager
<uni4dfx> mater bi sedu en jager zdele
<CrazyLemon> mhm!
<Sky[x]> http://www.webdesigndev.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/414.jpg
<Sky[x]> tale ga zmaga :D
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ne
<CrazyLemon> http://rlv.zcache.com/qr_business_card-p240672155243038700yt1p_400.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tale je zakon
<CrazyLemon> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2483/3809290147_ac759095b7.jpg       al pa tale črna!
<napsy> bah
<napsy> Twitter is over capacity.
<uni4dfx> kdo sploh uporabla twitter? in predvsem... zakaj?
<napsy> jaz ga
<napsy> zarad informacij
<uni4dfx> npr.?
<andrejz> @uni4dfx: okol 75 milijonov ljudi
<uni4dfx> andrejz sej tega ne razumm :D
<napsy> kaj kdo pocenja, s cim se ubadajo
<napsy> sicer pa je cist odvisno koga followas
<uni4dfx> čist nč uporabnga ne vidm na tem
<uni4dfx> 1) boli me k... kaj drugi delajo
<uni4dfx> 2) kaj jst delam pa nočm da drugi vejo
<uni4dfx> :D
<napsy> za to pa ga ne uporabljas
<uni4dfx> sej, sam rad bi razumel zakaj ga ostali :)
<zdobersek> ... al pa sam pises, kar hoces, da drugi vejo
<zdobersek> ... al pa se lazes, kaj delas
<uni4dfx> zakaj je folk kr naenkrat tolk zainteresiran o tem kaj drugi počnejo
<napsy> js sledim bol racunalniski sceni in marsikaj zanimivega zvem
<napsy> uni4dfx: ne gre se sam zato
<uni4dfx> od kdaj je postal tolk važn da gre janez na WC?
<zdobersek> hehe, vsi hocjo bit ko Lennon
<napsy> narobe si predstavlas
<zdobersek> Leavin' the studio, gonna be home in bout 15 mins
<napsy> en neki zanimivega odkrije, pa objavi na twitter
<uni4dfx> js večinoma kar vidm na twitterju so avtomatizirani "retweeti" raznih reklam
<andrejz> jaz sem se nekaj igral z identi.co, preveč časa gre pa premalo uporabnih info zame
<zdobersek> napacne osebe gledas
<uni4dfx> ok koga pa predlagate da followam?
<napsy> lugosovci, kiberpipovci ponavadi kj zanimivega povejo
<napsy> pa mene se splaca followat ;)
<Sky[x]> mene :D
<CrazyLemon> pa mene tudi mene tudi!
<uni4dfx> bom!
<uni4dfx> prec ko se spomnem svojih account podatkov
<andrejz> ubuntu.si moraš followat :P
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> pa mene tudi mene tudi!
<CrazyLemon> sj to sm že  omenu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<hrga> napsy:  qt so portali na Haiku
<hrga> http://qt-haiku.ru/index.php?option=com_rsgallery2&gid=1&Itemid=64
<Pepelka> Applications
<uni4dfx> kako twitter dobim tja v ubuntujev messaging sistem
<hrga> yee
<napsy> uuu haiku
<napsy> postaja zanimivo
<uni4dfx> kdaj ga bojo na wayland
<napsy> uni4dfx: gwibber pozenes
<zdobersek> uni4dfx sej je port v izdelavi
<zdobersek> qt port za wayland, that ist.
<andrejz> uni4dfx: 2012 or so
<Sky[x]> Internal Server Error ko hočem enga follat :D
<zdobersek> jst pa cakam, da se mi totem zbuilda, da vidim, kok dela v waylandu ...
<napsy> Sky[x]: twitter ma neke tezave trenutno
<andrejz> ja samo Å¡e ni pametnih gonilnikov nikjer za wayland
<napsy> zdobersek: lahko bi kako novicko napisu glede wayland
<napsy> zdobersek: recimo tvoje izkusnje pa oceno
<CrazyLemon> prvo skype..zdej twitter...the world is coming to a end!
<napsy> :)
<napsy> pol pa pride Cthulu :)
<zdobersek> napsy, lahko, cajta mam zdejle itak dost, bom se qt port zgradil, da bo celovito!
<zdobersek> sam da Bieberja odstrani, bo dost.
<napsy> zdobersek: no super pa se kak sshot ne pozabi nrdit :)
<napsy> hehe
<uni4dfx> zdobersek beat me to it :D
<zdobersek> uni4dfx, lahko te ti glede qtja pises :)
<uni4dfx> nene, glede Cthuluja
<uni4dfx> :D
<zdobersek> aja :
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> jutr svoj gtk port spucam, dam na gitorius pa na wayland mailing listo objavim ... da mi potem en odgovori, da ubistvu ze obstaja en up-to-date port in da sem se brezveze jebu.
<napsy> zato se ponavadi stvari prej raziscejo ;)
<uni4dfx> \o/ moj projekt ma že 3 developerje lol
<napsy> cestitke :)
<napsy> ker projekt pa
<uni4dfx> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=103732
<Pepelka> Window Applets GNOME-Look.org
<napsy> nice
<zdobersek> napsy, sej je ze ta glavni developer od waylanda naredu gtk port, sam je bil ze za cajtom, plus tega je pa model skopiru x11 port in potem kr tja noter vtiku stvari od waylanda
<zdobersek> tko da sta se mu za isto aplikacijo izrisovali dve okni, eno v x-ih in eno v waylandu
<napsy> aja
<uni4dfx> un k je naredu nov default theme za debiana je tud moje applete uporablu :D     http://wiki.debian.org/DebianArt/Themes/SpaceFun#ScreenshotsProposal
<Pepelka> DebianArt/Themes/SpaceFun - Debian Wiki
<napsy> hm lepo
<napsy> lol skor cist sam sm v studentskem bloku :D
<uni4dfx> ^_^
<napsy> gremo musko nabijat :P
<uni4dfx> good idea
 * uni4dfx playing: Rollergirl - Geisha Dreams  [0:51/3:36]
<napsy> al pa ce je kdo v lj je vabljen na vino :)
<zdobersek> eh
<zdobersek> troy al social network :/
<CrazyLemon> misliš tron ? :D
<zdobersek> troy, na pop rv
<zdobersek> tv*
<CrazyLemon> SN
<uni4dfx> SN
<Sky[x]> kaj je na pop tv
<zdobersek> troja
<Sky[x]> da vem če se mi splača tv pržgat :D
<uni4dfx> ne splača se ti, verjem
<CrazyLemon> fak..zdj bi hamburger jedu
<zdobersek> ahil al zuckerberg ... ne vem :)
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> a bi znal kdo tale komad najt: Blizzaine - Whatcha Say
<zdobersek> uni4dfx, jason derulo poje komad s tem imenom
<zdobersek> !google blizzaine whatcha say
<Pepelka> [oZ] ~ Whatcha Say(DubstepRMX) http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/310754
<uni4dfx> uu to je ta remix
<zdobersek> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1104a1_faces&num=1
<Pepelka> [Phoronix] The Desktop Faces Of Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha 1
<zdobersek> omg no
<zdobersek> ce ni gonilnikov/podpore za 3d, ti namest unityja nastavi gnome shell
<zdobersek> hjao
<uni4dfx> gnome shell??
<andrejz> ne
<uni4dfx> a ni nazadne fallback biu na navadn gnome
<andrejz> 2D ti da, ne gnome shell
<zdobersek> aja, ne
<zdobersek> pardon, pardon.
<uni4dfx> cel moj projekt bo šu v nič zarad tega unityja :(
<uni4dfx> i hate it
<zdobersek> uni4dfx, v gnome shellu bi delal ti appleti?
<uni4dfx> zdobersek kokr vem ja
<uni4dfx> sam na dbus jih morš portat, kar pa ni težko
<Grega> wtf=?! zakaj se tukaj vidi joska http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/5263/troy024044131313.jpg po tv pa je ni bilo?!
<CrazyLemon> rated version
<bogdanov> kup kdo
<bogdanov> e5
<CrazyLemon> Grega če bi rad vidu perfektne joške si poglej californication s04E01
<bogdanov> nokio
<bogdanov> 130eu
<bogdanov> 1 mesc stara
<Grega> s4 je latest?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Sky[x]> zakja prodajaš ? :D
<bogdanov> kolega prodaja
<bogdanov> rab kes kva jst vem
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<Grega> ves kak pravijo.. ne prelagaj stvari na jutri..
<uni4dfx> zakaj bi počel danes to kar lahko narediš jutri
<Grega> CrazyLemon: kateri del je bil, ko je njegova punca/zena odletela z letalom nekam..?
<CrazyLemon> Grega to pa ne bi vedu :)
<Grega> mislim, da je bil konec ali pa vsaj proti koncu neke sezone
<Grega> tisto je zadnjo ko sem gledal
<CrazyLemon> mogoče misliš tist del k je odletela v new york al neki takega
<Grega> pac z hcerko sta bla v avto, letalo pa je slo cez..
<Grega> ne vem vec..
<uni4dfx> shit js morm Å¡e stare top geare pogledat
<uni4dfx> a so na partisu vsi
<CrazyLemon> pussy drink!! :D
<uni4dfx> hell yea!
<CrazyLemon> jebeš partis..torrentleech ftw :)
<uni4dfx> even puts out fires
<CrazyLemon> haha..ja :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, 4. sezona Californationa se ni
<uni4dfx> ma partis je zakon k Å¡opa na polno skor vedn
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda je
<CrazyLemon> !google californication S04E01
<Pepelka> californication s04e01 - download - (2 files) http://www.filestube.com/c/californication+s04e01
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> te linke bi google mogu ignorirat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Californication_episodes#Season_4:_2011
<Pepelka> List of Californication episodes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Grega> ql, zgleda da sem gledal vse do s4
<upd> uni4dfx si najdu un komad na yoube ?
<uni4dfx> upd ne, ampak sej je un taprav k ga google vrže
<upd> full jih je noben ni isti na youne
<upd> be
<uni4dfx> ja ni ga na tubi očitno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1656236/
<Pepelka> "Kaliforniciranje" Episode #4.1 (TV episode 2011) - IMDb
<CrazyLemon> preair release je
<CrazyLemon> in kot vidim..je že E02 zuni :)
<uni4dfx> tud na muli ga ne najdem, hmm
<Grega> CrazyLemon: a si full dobre, malo mi povej.. :>
<CrazyLemon> Grega hm?
<CrazyLemon> kaj sm?
<Grega> so*
<CrazyLemon> a bi rad screenshot? :>
<Grega> (joske) :)
<Grega> jah, ce mi gnjavi da bo 17min downloadalo!! 17!!
<Grega> kaj pa vem.. al se naj pustim presenetit?
<Sky[x]> kok se ne morm odločt kašno vizitko bi si naredu :>
<Sky[x]> grrr :(
<uni4dfx> men tud partis sam 700KB/s vleče :(
<uni4dfx> pa tok so seedal vsi včas
<zdobersek> je reku samo
<Grega> a se spomnite, ko smo 1mb downloadali 3 ure? :)
<zdobersek> Grega, mogoc je tole: http://phatchopolis.com/aggregator/sources/2
<Pepelka> Upcoming Nude Scenes | Phatchopolis
<Grega> kaj je to?
<Grega> ker ce je joska iz californication ne bom pogledal
<CrazyLemon> Grega ja pa boš
<CrazyLemon> ker zdj uploadam sam zate
<zdobersek> yay
<Grega> ne vem se
<Grega> 10min se
<CrazyLemon> boš pa pika!
<uni4dfx> ha! najdu link k ga flash predvaja na newgrounds http://audio.ngfiles.com/310000/310754_whatchasay.mp3
<Grega> killall -9 irssi
<Grega> killall -9 irssi
<Grega> noooo
<Grega> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, tale jih kaze? http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1789970/
<CrazyLemon> http://file.si/public/view/140582
<CrazyLemon> http://file.si/public/view/140583
<Grega> nee noo
<Pepelka> vlcsnap-00001.png
<Pepelka> vlcsnap-00002.png
<Pepelka> Addison Timlin - IMDb
<Grega> ne bom :(
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tale zgleda bl hot k tale na imdb
<Grega> ok, samo na hitro
<Grega> ok, bom pogledal celotno epizodo
<CrazyLemon> Grega ti sporočim če je kj dobrega v E02 :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, je tud neki
<Grega> mam ze .izposodi-si datoteko na disku..
<CrazyLemon> ah :D
<zdobersek> sam da ga potem z bokserjem po gobcu
<CrazyLemon> ma ta bejba me lahk anytime po gobcu :D
<Grega> Sky[x]: http://template.webapps.si/splet/predloge?type=7 (sorry, malo pocasi dela zaradi californication)
<Pepelka> WebApps.si - Predloge
<uni4dfx> kdo bi Å¡pilu Minecraft? zastojn full verzija z updaterjem vred: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/MinecraftSP.zip
<zdobersek> evo, Ahil dela desant na Trojansko obalo
<zdobersek> In so reklame.
<zdobersek> Bo ze pocaku.
<Sky[x]> da vidm kaj si mi dal grega :)
<Grega> zdobersek: a ti si videl josko?
<Sky[x]> lol
<uni4dfx> http://www.haaretz.com/news/diplomacy-defense/wikileaks-to-publish-israel-cables-on-second-lebanon-war-dubai-assassination-1.332416
<Pepelka> 'WikiLeaks to publish Israel cables on Second Lebanon War, Dubai assassination'  - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
<zdobersek> Grega, sem
<zdobersek> OMFG
<zdobersek> Alfi Nipic brez denarja
<zdobersek> naredu reklamo za tarot live
<Grega> neeeee, kaj je narobe z mojim tv :((
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Predvajanje high quality vide posnetkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4647/new/posts/
<Grega> lol
<Grega> bret pidd
<Grega> :))
<napsy> hm
<napsy> ve kdo stran s kul citati? :)
<uni4dfx> wikiquote?
<napsy> uu nice
<napsy> si je soseda zamisnala da bi si za novo leto pisma pisal :)
<napsy> osnovna sola all over again :)
<napsy> pa je treba neki pametnega za povedat najdit
<zdobersek> povej se njej za twitter :)
<napsy> ze ve :)
<uni4dfx> CPU Temperature:   +60.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)
<uni4dfx> eh, nav mu hudga
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: Predvajanje high quality vide posnetkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4647/new/posts/
<zdobersek> Kter program je za snemanje v Gnomeu?
<zdobersek> Vcasih je bil Istanbul, afaik, je se vedn?
<napsy> recordmydesktop
<upd> istanbul
<upd> haha
<upd> ani  to en kraj
<upd> dobre
<upd> grem pit predn me raznese
<upd> dijo
<gapi> kaj dogaja
<napsy> dolgcajt :-)
<gapi> a tm tud
<gapi> pravjo da moram uredit named.conf   pa ne vem kje začet
<napsy> jup jup
<Sky[x]> uff :)
<gapi> se kdo javi
<Sky[x]> ne hvala :)
<uni4dfx> minecraft!
<uni4dfx> kolk bitov rabiš za določit izhod na križišču dveh dvosmernih tirov?
<zdobersek> am ...
<zdobersek> vrzem podnapise na film in ga sploh noce vec predvajat .
<zdobersek> mater no
<zdobersek> buildam totem za wayland, totem pa hoce gdk-x11-3.0.pc -.-
<christooss1> zdobersek kako pa se obnese wayland
<christooss1> oz a lahk to laufaš "mimo" xov?
<zdobersek> christooss1, dobr se obnese
<uni4dfx> christooss1 kolkor vem samo če maš intelovo grafo z opensource driverji
<christooss1> uni4dfx mam
<zdobersek> in ja, tko lahko
<christooss1> zdobersek kako pa to narediš
<christooss1> da ti ne zalaufa xov
<uni4dfx> kaj boš pa delu z njim? a boš une rožce drag&dropov :D
<christooss1> nevem pač da vidm kaj dela pa kaj ne
<uni4dfx> hehe, ne sj mene tud zanima, sam nimam nbenga intla pr hiš
<uni4dfx> predvsem me zanima kolk lepo rendra, pa kolk je odzivno vse skup
<zdobersek> christooss1, v x-ih zazenes compositor, ki je ubistvu nekak display streznik za aplikacije
<zdobersek> aplikacije pa same risejo v surface, ki ga dobijo od compositorja
<christooss1> ja ok
<christooss1> sam pač da bi brez xov ga uporabljal :)
<christooss1> plus kako kej zaženeš znotraj compositorja zdej
<zdobersek> mislim, da se ni mozn
<uni4dfx> ni še možno standalone laufat zadeve?
<uni4dfx> a ni blo to že od samga začetka O.o
<zdobersek> ok, ni mozn celotnega gnomea gor zagnat
<zdobersek> je pa nek video, kjer model na netbooku razkazuje wayland
<zdobersek> sam je netbook povezan z drugim racunalnikom
<christooss1> lahko zgleda zaganjaš samo wayland-* aplikacije
<zdobersek> nisem pa se nobenih navodil zasledil, da bi zadeva standalone tekla
<christooss1> znotraj samega waylanda
<uni4dfx> to pa drži
<zdobersek> christooss1, ubistvu lahko zaganjas kterokol aplikacijo, sam sparit mors widget toolkit in wayland
<christooss1> aja
<uni4dfx> to je pa work in progress trenutno
<christooss1> plus wayland terminal krešne če ga resizaš :)
<christooss1> uni4dfx valjda
<christooss1> sam mi hočmo sprobat
<christooss1> knede
<christooss1> :)
<uni4dfx> yup
<christooss1> xorg-edgers je ime ppaja z waylandom :)
<christooss1> kot berem majo Å¡e veliko dela za naredit
<christooss1> glx-gears pa dela :)
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/LfdS2.jpg (darilo) :)
<Grega> CrazyLemon: ti si zadnic rihtal diskless network boot?
<Grega> en komp mam viska, pa razmisljam, da bi dal nek virtual machine gor in mel par OSov, ki bi jih nato uporabljal remote.. ampak ne vem kako bi se zadeva obnesla
<christooss1> kašne maš pa specifikacije
<Grega> a racunalnika? ne vem tocno, IBM +2GHz, 4GB rama
<Grega> sata2 disk..
<christooss1> to bo kr dost za ene 4-5 "mašin"
<christooss1> lahk več
<christooss1> odvisno kaj bo v njih laufal
<Grega> ma ne, imel bi 2-3.. ampak sploh ni nujno, da so vse hkrati On
<Grega> dal bi for fbsd, ubuntu in winxp
<christooss1> mah to bo djabe delal
<Grega> to niti ni tolk problem.. zanima me kolk bi bil lag, ce bi se remote na taksno masino connectal
<christooss1> tolk kolkr mreža lafa
<christooss1> laga
<christooss1> k če npr delaš direkt v virtualni mašini ni laga ane
<christooss1> in pač kokr je mreža dobra do te kište
<uni4dfx> Grega vsi iz FRIja smo rihtal netboot :D
<Grega> in kako je pol.. ce naredim nek virtual machine (linux-kvm, virtualbox, ..) a se lahko "direkt" connectam vanj, ali morem vseeno met nek OS in nek "remote client" da se connectam na vm? pri netbootu ne rabim nic, ne?
<christooss1> rabš en thin client k se lahk poveže v OS
<christooss1> LTSP je en tak sistem se mi zdi
<christooss1> ltsp lahk prek networka bootaš
<christooss1> potem in se ti naloži OS (minilinux), ki ti naloži konekšn na "virtualni" desktop
<Grega> o, cool
<Grega> bom se malo pogooglal pa da vidimo, tnx zaenkrat
<christooss1> no če boš kej rihtal povej,
<christooss1> k mam jest tud v planu neki tacga
<Grega> bom videl kaj je najboljsa opcija, ce se sploh splaca.. pa javim :)
<christooss1> no kul
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Predvajanje high quality vide posnetkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4647/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Samsung galaxy 5 nadgradnja na Ubuntuju?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4648/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Samsung galaxy 5 nadgradnja na Ubuntuju?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4648/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> haha lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3iokNd-D-I
<Pepelka> YouTube        - DJ Weby - Golica (Dance remix)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Samsung galaxy 5 nadgradnja na Ubuntuju?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4648/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst a me lahk nekdo ustreli
<christooss1> :)
<uni4dfx> christooss1 , veselo na delo
<CrazyLemon> ko je bil Å¡e alkohol prisoten v krvi sm mu Å¡e nekak lahk odgovarjal
<CrazyLemon> ampak tole zdj pa je že nekak 2 much
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> zakaj vsi slovenci govorijo "Linuxi"
<uni4dfx> zakaj nobenih američanov ne slišm rečt "Linuxs"
<napsy> navada, I guess
<napsy> pa ignoranca
<christooss1> al pa je pijan
<christooss1> pa ne dojema
<christooss1> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne govorijo vsi
<CrazyLemon> sam tisti k so bili dolga leta na windowsih in so zdj odkrili 'linuxe'
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> no, jasno da ne vsi, ampak večina folka :P
<uni4dfx> GNU/Linuksi
<christooss1> k pri američanih je v xu že s in je lahk množina :)
<CrazyLemon> "i've just formatted my  Windows Vista PC and i'm gonna put linuxes on it" :D
<christooss1> sej kva je sploh z Windows(i)
<christooss1> množina od množine
<christooss1> ?
<christooss1> pač skozi leta se je to uvedlo kot standard
<christooss1> v linux svetu se je pa pač linux uvedel kot OS
<christooss1> in ne linux
<christooss1> linus
<christooss1> linuxi
<christooss1> damn
<christooss1> fail
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne vem zakaj je dal bill ime Windows.. a res ni vidu nč bl pametnega v hiši?
<CrazyLemon> recimo Dishwasher XP/Vista/7     zveni dost bolš
<Grega> ime si je pune tezko zmislit.. vsaj meni.. vedno se pri imenu zatakne
<christooss1> a to ste videli
<christooss1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAG39jKi0lI&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - My Blackberry Is Not Working! - The One Ronnie, Preview - BBC One
<christooss1> res fucking smešno
<CrazyLemon> christooss1 jp..pretty awesome :)
<Grega> eggsbox, 360 :)
<christooss1> ta zmaga
<christooss1> faking zmaga
<christooss1> maa
<christooss1> prov hudci so teli
<CrazyLemon> to je sam preview :D
<christooss1> ja mislm, da je včeri oddaja pršla ven
<christooss1> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6064958/The.One.Ronnie.2010.HDTV.XviD-FTP
<Pepelka> The.One.Ronnie.2010.HDTV.XviD-FTP (download torrent) - TPB
<CrazyLemon> da vidmo če je na voljo za izposojo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Cube: Samsung galaxy 5 nadgradnja na Ubuntuju?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4648/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> nč grem mal gledat čarovnike kak čarajo :D
<christooss1> čarovnik gregor ftw :)
<christooss1> a kdo pozna kšn floppy program, k ti omogoči boot from usb
<christooss1> nvm najdu
<Sky[x]> ej uganaka za vas :D
<Sky[x]> OMFG kako si lepa! Btw zgali bi te 1000 L v T, 12 M v L, 7 D v T, 24 U n D, dokler nebi znala vseh 10 B Z, in videla vseh 7 Č S. Tvojih 7 P brez S!!
<napsy> pozna kdo kak programerski komad
<Sky[x]> busshunter ?
<Sky[x]> neki tacga :D
<napsy> hm
<Grega> wuhu, Page Speed Score: 96/100
<Grega> pozna kdo http://www.coralcdn.org/ ?
<Pepelka> The Coral Content Distribution Network
<uni4dfx> napsy edino kar mi na pamet pade http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fow7iUaKrq4
<uni4dfx> :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Monzy performs at Stanford Univ.
<napsy> kul tnx :)
<uni4dfx> yay ratal narest dvosmerni T razcep v minecraftu :D
<uni4dfx> hahaha http://streetcouch.com/socially-awkward-penguin/
<Pepelka> The Best of Socially Awkward Penguin | Street Couch
<uni4dfx> best thing all day
<christooss1> sweet server is up and running
<christooss1> zdej pa konfiguracija :)
<uni4dfx> fak kaj je to dons, že cel internet sm prebral pa še zmer nč novga
<napsy> uni4dfx: kaj pa isces? :)
<uni4dfx> napsy neki za krajšanje dolgčasa
<uni4dfx> :P
<napsy> aja
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-26
<christooss> http://christooss.dyndns-server.com:8080/
<christooss> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti ustvarjaš
<napsy> it works!
<christooss> CrazyLemon en server postavljam
<Sky[x]> jst morm pa www dat na 81 port da dam VPN na 80 :D
<christooss> http://christooss.dyndns-server.com/
<christooss> tako bo boljš
<christooss> brez nadležnega 80
<christooss> 8080
<Sky[x]> ne dela m link criss
<Sky[x]> aha jeo fnal
<christooss> mal traja k sta dva torrent boxa na isti 1mb liniji :)
<Sky[x]> aja hehe
<christooss> upload je 0.1KB probably za server :)
<christooss> a je kdo django kdaj inštaliral?
<CrazyLemon> Grega_ ! the great titty woman je tudi v E02 :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] WooF: tiskalnik  hp photosmart all-in-one B010 series dela bolj čudno  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4639/new/posts/
<christooss> titties
<christooss> :)
<christooss> kaj pa je to za en a na daljevanka
<christooss> CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> christooss californication
<christooss> kera sezona?
<christooss> 4?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: tiskalnik  hp photosmart all-in-one B010 series dela bolj čudno  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4639/new/posts/
<Grega> itak da ne ;)
<Grega> je*
<CrazyLemon> no Grega zdj povej..a so tist hude joske al niso :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/run-a-website-on-android-with-paw-server/
<Pepelka> Run a Website on Android with PAW Server | xda-developers
<CrazyLemon> android power :D
<christooss> a je že on 4
<christooss> si jo grem sposodit
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> preair
<CrazyLemon> dve epizodi
<christooss> kul
<christooss> že vleče
<CrazyLemon> pridna
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5Vb9SLkq5k&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - The woman language translator
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> :>
<andrejz> jutro
<uni4dfx> jutro
 * uni4dfx playing: Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire  [0:48/2:45]
<uni4dfx> muahaha
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, si tle?
<Alyosha> kdo tu?
<Alyosha> eno uprasanje hitro
<Alyosha> :)
<napsy> jup
<zdobersek> HIT HIT :)
<Alyosha> mm
<Alyosha> mam problem
<Alyosha> z mysql
<Alyosha> sicer ne na ubuntu ampak na debian
<Alyosha> pa ker smo bratski boste mogoce tu znali pomagat tudi:DD
<Alyosha> ugalvnem meče mi vn error Can't connect to MySQL server on 'IP' (4)
<Alyosha> to kadar hocem phpbb forum instalirat
<zdobersek> ubistvu smo vasi sinovi al nekak tak
<Alyosha> ko grem prek phpmyadmina mi pa normalno conecta
<Alyosha> hehe smo ja:D
<Alyosha> se komu kaj sanja kje bi bil problem?
<zdobersek> podatki pa to je vse isto nastelan? 100%?
<Alyosha> aja user pass in to
<Alyosha> ja ja
<Alyosha> use isto
<Alyosha> edino kar nisem probal je iz serverja connectat direkt
<Alyosha> ker to pač prek laptopa hocem instalirat
<Alyosha> samo u phpmyadmin mi pa gre normalno iz laptopa tako da nebi smel bit problem z remote acces
<Alyosha> nevem
<Alyosha> me muči to ze vec ko en dan:/
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako se nastavi APN za mms pri simobilu. za android OS ?
<napsy> js lahka povem
<Alyosha> zdobersek sem rešu samo mi ni jasno zakaj je to tako
<Alyosha> namesto IPja sem upisal 127.0.0.1
<Alyosha> in je kr delalo
<Alyosha> ?!
<Alyosha> se komu kaj sanja zakaj je to tako
<zdobersek> potem lahk tud najbrz localhost nastavis za naslov
<Alyosha> ma če grem na url 127
<Alyosha> mi ne odpre nič
<Alyosha> moram it na ip
<Alyosha> buu
<Alyosha> nič jasno
<Alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> Alyosha, ka pa recimo localhost?
<zdobersek> http://localhost
<Pepelka> Triton
<zdobersek> Pepelka fail
<Alyosha> nic
<Alyosha> ne najde
<Alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> Alyosha, najbrz mas Apache potem nastiman tak
<Alyosha> buu
<Alyosha> moram tu it do soseda:D
<Alyosha> on bo vedu
<Alyosha> ki mi je tudi configurirat pomagal
<Alyosha> ker sem precej nov v tem
<zdobersek> buu sosed
<zdobersek> :)
<Alyosha> hahaha
<Alyosha> jah to je ko oba rihtamo
<zdobersek> pazi ti soseda, da ti ne skace po strani pa sranja dela :)
<Alyosha> sj to je testni server da se naucimo:D
<Alyosha> ne ne je priden:DD
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Samsung galaxy 5 nadgradnja na Ubuntuju?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4648/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> kubanc reci :)
<kubanc> kako se nastima na andoridu za prejemanje mms-ov?
<kubanc> simobil mam
<CrazyLemon> dodaš APN
<kubanc> ma sm dodal apn, za mms-e ga ze imam, in tud apn za gprs sm dodal pa ni nc drgac
<CrazyLemon> si siguren da so tapravi podatki in da nisi neki zaj...?
<CrazyLemon> hahaha...pride k meni bratranc pravi naj probam eno jakno k je njemu prevelika in jo je brezveze kupu
<CrazyLemon> js probam in mi je cool...zdj pogledam v notranji žep in najdem kondom
<CrazyLemon> neuporabljen thank god
<CrazyLemon> :D
<christooss> ROFL
<christooss> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUmYuakkVUQ
<Pepelka> YouTube        - 3 Ways To Open a Conversation With a Woman
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, http://slo-android.si/forum/topic.html?id=77
<Pepelka> Nastavitve za Si.mobil - Android Forum - Slo-Android.si
<CrazyLemon> kubanc http://slo-android.si/forum/topic.html?id=77&p=1#p10188
<Pepelka> Nastavitve za Si.mobil - Android Forum - Slo-Android.si
<CrazyLemon> samo fixaj IP
<CrazyLemon> (brez začetne ničle)
<kubanc> sm naredil pa ni nic
<CrazyLemon> ker authentication type si izbral
<kubanc> za mms prejemanje?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<kubanc> za mms je pap
<CrazyLemon> ker js sm čist iste nastavitve sestrični rihtal pa je normalno delalo
<CrazyLemon> dj raje None
<CrazyLemon> pa a ti dela internet normalno?
<kubanc> sam malo
<kubanc> ja, net mi deluje
<CrazyLemon> torej si sam MMS neki zajebal :D
<kubanc> more bit tkole ip 080.095.224.046  al tkole 80.95.224.046
<kubanc> za proxy
<CrazyLemon> ja jebemti a veš kako zgleda ip al ne :D
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> samo fixaj IP
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> (brez začetne ničle)
<kubanc> pa se zmeri ne dela..
<CrazyLemon> pa zadaj je tudi 46 in ni 046
<kubanc> ahm
<kubanc> jst mam zdej ip 80.95.224.46
<CrazyLemon> no..pol bi ti mogu mms delat
<christooss> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UqEhUm2B_8
<Pepelka> YouTube        - A VERY ZOMBIE HOLIDAY (Instructional video)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: Predvajanje high quality vide posnetkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4647/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Predvajanje high quality vide posnetkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4647/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: Predvajanje high quality vide posnetkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4647/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/moda/srecen-da-je-moski-andrej-pejic-obnorel-modni-svet/247111        OMFG
<Pepelka> "Srečen, da je moški" - Andrej Pejić obnorel modni svet :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<kubanc> ej, ce lcd zaslon kaze samo rdeco barvo, je vrjetno kej narobe z LCD-jem ali pa z rgb kablom, predvidevam? Al ma kdo ksno drugo teorijo?
<kubanc> graficna kartica je OK, ker sm prklucu na drug monitor in je blo vse O.K.
<CrazyLemon> zdj  zamenjaj še kabl pa probaj če dela :)
<CrazyLemon> če dela pol veš kje je problem :)
<kubanc> ja, mam prenosnika, ga ne morem odpret ker nimam fucking zvezdice izvijava
<kubanc> izvijaca
<CrazyLemon> aja to je prenosnik
<kubanc> jo
<kubanc> fuckinhg HP
<CrazyLemon> HP is aight! :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lobi: brezžično omrežje zahteva overitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4649/new/posts/
<kubanc> not
<kubanc> :P
<Grega> kako je najbolje, da "kloniram" disk? na enem kompu imam en msdos program (disk je menda cca 4gb velik) in bi rad enak msdos pognal na drugem kompu..
<Sky[x]> clonezilla =
<Sky[x]> je najboljš :>
<Grega> in kako deluje? na en komp prikljucim dva diska in zadevo prekopira?
<Sky[x]> določiš pč na ker disk oziroma particijo nej ti nardi img tega diska
<Sky[x]> najbolj na zunanji disk
<Sky[x]> k ga pol sam prklučš na drug komp in ponoviš vajo :)
<Grega> uh, samo to je zelo star komp
<Sky[x]> mogl bi jet
<Grega> ne ne.. niti nima usb prikljuckov :)
<Grega> ok.. grem ponj, pridem za pol ure
<Sky[x]> aha pol pa nred na particijo če gre :D
<Sky[x]> lahko tudi na FTP nekam daš
<Sky[x]> al pa samba itd..
<Grega> ne, saj disk bi najraje vzel ven, ga dal na boljsi (moj) komp in mountal
<Grega> potem pa samo skopiral na drug disk
<Grega> ampak bo potem bootable?
<Grega> (msdos je gor)
<Sky[x]> to je pa vprašaje
<Sky[x]> naj bi bil probej
<Sky[x]> sam bolj da to nardiš s clonezillo
<Sky[x]> max 15min ti uzem :)
<Grega> grem po komp, pa bomo vidli.. bbl
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: brezžično omrežje zahteva overitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4649/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<andrejz> živjo
<sasa84> oj andrejz... kje se pa ti potikaš, že ful dolg nisva tipkala :D
<Sky[x]> haha sasa84 win ! :D
<sasa84> oj Sky[x] ;)
<sasa84> kaj želiš povedat? ;)
<andrejz> večinoma po http :)
<sasa84> :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wacap :D
 * sasa84 pomaha
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ma bo bo...ti? ;)
<CrazyLemon> mah..gre..mal lačn ampak ok..se da preživet
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> jaz sem tud nek lačna...še ni blo kosila :\
<CrazyLemon> js razmišljam o pizzi z gamberi
<sasa84> uuuuuuu
<sasa84> mmmm
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem neki spacat :D
<Sky[x]> ravno po kosilu :D
<upd> 2h dve if zanki 4 vrstice neprecenljivo
<Sky[x]> haha
<Sky[x]> Iščem testne uporabnike za #val202playin, ki uporabljajo Linux desktop. Potrebno le namestiti odjemalca, ki kliče web servis.
<sasa84> Sky[x], kolk pa je urna postavka? :P
<Sky[x]> na twitterju so sam objavl :D
<CrazyLemon> in kje je ta #val202playin ? :)
<Sky[x]> twitter
<Sky[x]> kle ste vsi neki prot twitterju
<CrazyLemon> twitter pravi no such thing :)
<Sky[x]> pa več gor zveš kt pa cel let na fB :>
<Sky[x]> http://twitter.com/#!/search/%23val202playin
<Sky[x]> sej najde
<Pepelka> Twitter
<CrazyLemon> najde sam tage
<CrazyLemon> in nobene uporabne informacije
<Sky[x]> sej so dal download link
<Sky[x]> #val202playin demo aplikacija objavljena. http://www.japina.eu pod povezavo web-services je opis in linki na aplikaciji @Val202 @praprotnix
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<roxxx> oj
<roxxx> kako se disinstalira kde
<CrazyLemon> preprosto :D
<CrazyLemon> kako si ga inštalirau? :)
<roxxx> apt get...
<CrazyLemon> no.. in kak odstraniš program? apt-get remove ane :)
<roxxx> aha
<roxxx> in po remove kaj napisem
<roxxx> kde samo?
<CrazyLemon> kubuntu-desktop
<roxxx> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<CrazyLemon> jp..al pa uporabi programsko središče
<CrazyLemon> res ni tako težko odstranit program :)
<angelcek> ojoj
<angelcek> ma kdo kak accaunt na kakem pvt trackerju?
<CrazyLemon> ja..why
<angelcek> na kerem pa?
<CrazyLemon> torrentleech
<roxxx> jz ponavadi sem sew na software cneter in daw remove
<angelcek> mi lahko invate posles?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<angelcek> why?
<CrazyLemon> ker nimam invajtov..
<CrazyLemon> sam vip majo invajte
<angelcek> aha
<angelcek> damn
<roxxx> !paste
<angelcek> jst mam samo demonoid
<roxxx> oj CL poglej http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547729/ imam se instalirane programe od kde-ja
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<angelcek> crazylemon
<angelcek> https://www.revolutiontt.net/ohohoh.php?xmas=7d6dc935e5506fc7233489dd170ee618dab9
<Pepelka> Revolution :: Signup
<CrazyLemon> rroxxx ja vem da so inštalirani programi od KDEja
<CrazyLemon> samo se bodo zbrisali
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<rroxxx> a ok :)
<CrazyLemon> si siguren da si mel kde gor
<CrazyLemon> ker kle ti je sam zbrisal meta fajl
<CrazyLemon> in nobenga druzga programa
<rroxxx> vem da je blo enih 90 100 mb
<rroxxx> ko mi ga je pobiralo
<CrazyLemon> a si trenutno zdej v kdeju?
<rroxxx> nene
<CrazyLemon> očitno se ne da tako preprosto odstranit kdeja
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<rroxxx> haha
<CrazyLemon> probi
<CrazyLemon> lahk probaš
<CrazyLemon> aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<CrazyLemon> sam to ti bo povedalo da si že odstranu
<rroxxx> sudo?
<rroxxx> pise aptitude can be find in:
<rroxxx> aptitude in aptitude gtk
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> rroxxx
<rroxxx> aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<CrazyLemon> a maš 10.10 ?
<rroxxx> ja
<rroxxx> caki morem it jest tezijo :)
<CrazyLemon> rroxxx
<CrazyLemon> caki sekundo
<CrazyLemon> pa pol pejt jest
<CrazyLemon> rroxxx http://pastebin.ca/2029877
<CrazyLemon> copy paste v terminal :D
<Pepelka> pastebin - Untitled - post number 2029877
<CrazyLemon> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php     <- s kle pobrano
<Pepelka> Getting Back to a Pure Gnome on Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa tudi js moram it..brb
<rroxxx> evome
<rroxxx> evo sem
<rroxxx> zdej mi brise
<CrazyLemon> rroxxx je zdej zbrisalo vse? :)
<rroxxx> ja se prevec
<CrazyLemon> kako prevec :D
<rroxxx> themo mi je menjalo pa docky
<rroxxx> pa je ok
<CrazyLemon> v gnomeu ti je menjalo temo ?
<rroxxx> se uno x na oknsh imam na grugi strani
<CrazyLemon> jah..to verjetno ker nisi skopiral tist moj pastebin ampak si Å¡ou na tisto stran :)
<rroxxx> moyno
<rroxxx> ma je ok
<CrazyLemon> ne mozno ampak je tako..
<CrazyLemon> ker na tisti strani je bilo na koncu '&& sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<CrazyLemon> kar je potem tebi prepisalo nastavitve
<upd> !google linux adour
<Pepelka> ardour - the digital audio workstation http://www.ardour.org/
<upd> napsy
<napsy> jo
<upd> pvt
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] adem: BackTrack Linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4349/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: BackTrack Linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4349/new/posts/
<napsy> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/08/steve-jobs-watching-you-apple-seeking-patent-0
<Pepelka> Steve Jobs Is Watching You: Apple Seeking to Patent Spyware | Electronic Frontier Foundation
<CrazyLemon> ta steve je en mal 'wacko' :)
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> in kaj bo next step? bo tozu vse tiste k spyware pisejo ker mu niso placal ? :D
<andrejz> ti programski patenti so kar nekaj
<napsy> ses sreca da je tu EFF
<upd> An unhandled exception of type 'System.OutOfMemoryException' occurred in mscorlib.dll đizus
<Sky[x]> aj kdo tukej miha zelnik slučajno ? :D
<Grega> jaz!
<zdobersek> ubistvu sem jst.
<Grega> nepanisi!
<Grega> jaz sem miha, kolegi me drugace klicejo jani
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: zakaj si me dodal ? :D
<Grega> zakaj meni noben nic ne verjame :(
<Sky[x]> ker si grega :D
<Sky[x]> potem ap povej zakaj si me dodal ? :D
<Grega> ne, ker se miha.. kolegi me pa drugace klicejo jani
<zdobersek> ej, jani!
<Grega> (ne razumem...)
<Grega> Sky[x]: btw, clonezilla se je izkazala
<zdobersek> miha?
<Grega> grega sem na ircu.. cudak..
<Sky[x]> sem ti reku JANI ! :D
<Sky[x]> se jjst si morm tud en backup laptopa nardit :>
<Grega> drugace sem opazil, da imas opcijo da ti preko lana skopira..
<Sky[x]> ja sej sem ti napisal
<Sky[x]> ftp samba itd...
<Grega> aja
<zdobersek> Jani/Grega/Miha ...
<Grega> w00t
<Grega> v bistvu sem si zmeraj zelel bit Nina..
<Sky[x]> lol
<Grega> kaj?
<zdobersek> haha, kernel panic povzrocu
<Sky[x]> how ?
<zdobersek> backtrace je prisu do system clocka
<Sky[x]> hehe
<zdobersek> ubistvu do appleta z uro
<Sky[x]> man iPC pide do APCI :D
<zdobersek> tak da :O
<Sky[x]> men*
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo zakaj mi zadnje čase ubuntu  čist preveč swapa uporablja?
<CrazyLemon> trenutno je to 300MB
<Sky[x]> zmankal rama ? :D
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> 65% zasedenost
<Sky[x]> http://delo.si/clanek/134146
<Pepelka> Å tudentje arhitekture zgradili Å¡olo v barakarskem naselju v JAR
<uni4dfx> kul oddaja na Slo3 o osamosvojitvi
<uni4dfx> lih konc sicer :P
<uni4dfx> a je Å¡e kdo gledu
<upd> sj jutr ni Å¡ole ane
<uni4dfx> upd jz tud verujem da ni :D
<upd> torej je al ni ?
<upd> al morm pogledat na net
<uni4dfx> raj ne :D
<Sky[x]> upd: ne jutr je ni
<uni4dfx> jst sm se že lepo prepričov da ni
<Sky[x]> sem glih prej gledal če morm slučajno na šiht jutr :D
<uni4dfx> please don't burst my bubble
<Sky[x]> ampak ker ni pouka ni Å¡ihta :D
<upd> ok super
<upd> eni majo Å¡iht eni nimajo
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon topgear je zuni :D
<upd> osnovnošolci majo šolo se mi zdi
<Sky[x]> sredna nima
<upd> zato men kurac dol visi.
<upd> ker vse to smrdi.
<upd> nop ne gre men to
<uni4dfx> kako si to lepo povedu
<upd> :)
<upd> blah en program morm spisat k bo arp pakete pošilju na broadcast da vidm če je brat gor še
<Sky[x]> lol
<upd> ne smem filmov lovdat če je on gor :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<upd> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t447243
<Pepelka> Britansko zdru&#382;enje bank hotelo cenzurirati Univerzo v Cambridgeu @ Slo-Tech
<upd> pa glih to je zadnic fotr dobil
<napsy> uu slo-tech prenovljen
<upd> jap
<upd> pa Å¡e dobro so ga spimpal da ni treba tolk scrolla
<upd> t
<napsy> aha
<bogdanov> re
<napsy> lp
<bogdanov> kako smo
<napsy> je blo ze bolje
<bogdanov> aja zakva to
<bogdanov> kvaj blo slab
<bogdanov> :D
<napsy> mah dolocene reci
<napsy> ki niso ravno za na kanal :)
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> :)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ping
<uni4dfx> a kdo ve kako bi prepriču gnome-screensaver da multimedia keys spusti čez locked screen?
<Sky[x]> lol
<uni4dfx> zakaj lol
<Sky[x]> multimedia keys spusti čez locked screen
<uni4dfx> ja ne lub se mi prevajat :D
<bogdanov> hah
<andrejpan> ima kdo idejo, zakaj mi vse slovenske podnapise "spaca" pri sičnikih, ko shranim datoteko na disk??
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-19
<napsy> do kdaj ponavadi delajo banke?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1310-1: libarchive vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1310-1/
<CrazyLemon> napsy jebela cesta..zdownloadaj si Odpiralni casi app pa bos vedu :D
<zdobersek> yeah!!
<zdobersek> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/nsfw-adult-lens-and-porn-scope-ready-for-testing/
<Pepelka> [NSFW] Adult Lens and Porn Scope Ready for Testing
<zdobersek> the beauty of FOSS
<zdobersek> fsck fsck fsck
<zdobersek> so many thing, so little times
<LorD_DDooM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xy2InXXIkk
<Pepelka> Pyongyanties cries after message about Kim Jong Il dead      - YouTube
<LorD_DDooM> ups
<damjan_> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<damjan_> nafka kle
<damjan_> have a question
<damjan_> lynxlynxlynx, si kle?
<damjan_> LorD_DDooM, ???
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj, na napačen kanal sem linkal :>
<damjan_> mene zanima, kaj morm narest, da mi bo ciscotov usb mre
<damjan_> mrežna
<damjan_> delala
<lynxlynxlynx> sem
<lynxlynxlynx> uhh
<lynxlynxlynx> najmanj zaznat ti jo mora
<lynxlynxlynx> potem rabiš gonilnik
<R33D3M33R> a sem kaj zamudil? :D
<R33D3M33R> sestankarji, kje ste? :P
<damjan_> neče zaznaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttt
<CrazyLemon> ko mojster ni mojster in poskuša bit mojster :D
<damjan_> a je sestank al ni?
<damjan_> koji kurac je zdaj to?
<damjan_> kje je folk?
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> nestoj bit tečna pa pejt raj popravt adapter
<Sky[x]> ket pa ste sploh ?
<CrazyLemon> <--
<damjan_> dej mir
<damjan_> kje je andrejz?
<damjan_> pa BigWhale?
<damjan_> pa ostali?
<lynxlynxlynx> andrejm je že obupal
<lynxlynxlynx> a mate kar tako redne sestanke, brez dnevnega reda/točk?
<damjan_> ma, mene itak skor nič ni gor
<damjan_> ne vem pa, koji kurac mi je prejle pokazalo linksys ... zdele mi pa ne
<damjan_> e, pod lsusb mi zazna
<damjan_> drgč pa ne
<damjan_> kaj pa zdej?
<lynxlynxlynx> driver hunt?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1313-1: Linux Kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1313-1/
<damjan_> BigWhale, a si bil na sestanku?
<damjan_> nč se ne najde ...
<damjan_> kurac od ciscota
<BigWhale> kakem sestanku?
<BigWhale> nisem bil
<damjan_> ubuntu sestanek
<BigWhale> zal ne
<BigWhale> sem sele pol ure nazaj prsu iz sluzbe
<damjan_> ubuntu IRC sestanek
<damjan_> lepo lepo
<damjan_> da še tebe mal pobaram ... ti kaj veš, kako nrdit, da bo na ubuntu delal cisco usb wifi adapter?
<damjan_> BigWhale, ???
<damjan_> naf kle
<BigWhale> ja?
<damjan_> a veš, kuko bi lahko nrdila, da bi mi ciscotov wifi adapter delu na ubuntu???
<CrazyLemon>  https://www.youtube.com/ninjaunboxing3
<Pepelka> Kanal uporabnika NinjaUnboxing3      - YouTube
<Sky[x]> ciscitov ?
<Sky[x]> cuscotov ?
<Sky[x]> ma grem jst raj delat ajd
<damjan_> cisco
<damjan_> linksys
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<lynxlynxlynx> tolk nejevolje okol stabilizacije, potem ma pa že sam youtubov editor to možnost
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-20
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1314-1: Python 3 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1314-1/
<kubanc> hellow
<CrazyLemon> Hi. We have no records on you.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youhavedownloaded.com/
<CrazyLemon> hah!
<Pepelka> You Have Downloaded - We show what you downloaded
<CrazyLemon> i'm clear
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> folk, kaj se ponavadi naredi ce te zajebavajo stanje v pripravljenosti ter mirovanje. A se mora kasne stvari izkljucit. Gre se za Ubuntu 10.04 ter toshiba satellite
<kubanc> a se izkljuci ACPI?
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa apic
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa apm
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ponavad nočeš
<kubanc> ja kaj pa naj potem naredim...
<kubanc> ker mi nic ne deluje...
<lynxlynxlynx> izključiš oboje
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim ta ostala stanja
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh če ne uporabljaš
<lynxlynxlynx> drugač pa probi berz acpi ipd., samo se bo najbrž na bateriji poznalo
<kubanc> baterije sploh ne uporabljam
<kubanc> sem pa zdele dal upgrade na razlicico 10.10
<kubanc> ce bo kej bols
<lynxlynxlynx> pol pa komot vse izključiš
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1315-1: JasPer vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1315-1/
<huhu_> dober dan
<huhu_> sdf
<huhu_> sdf
<huhu_> sdf
<huhu_> sdf
<huhu_> df
<huhu_> s
<huhu_> sda
<huhu_> das
<huhu_> d
<huhu_> asd
<huhu_> s
<huhu_> ds
<huhu_> ad
<huhu_> asds
<Grega> sdf df s asd!
<kubanc> folk, kako se reši nerešene odvisnosti v paketih
<kubanc> k ne morem instalirat xserver-xorg-video
<zdobersek> lolz!
<zdobersek> http://www.demokracija.si/jaz-sem-tomaz-majer?majer_ckstart=12
<Pepelka> Jaz sem Tomaž Majer
<zdobersek> zadnji podpis!
<t3ch> ma kdo cajt probat http://u4f.org.org pa povejat ce kaze progress bar praw..?
<Pepelka> Upload 4 Free
<t3ch> neko datoteko uploadat
<MATJA_KAE_92> CrazyLemon
<MATJA_KAE_92> Dober večer!
<MATJA_KAE_92> Je kdo tu?
<zdobersek> !t en sl I am
<Pepelka> i am
<zdobersek> Pepelka je!
<MATJA_KAE_92> aha
<MATJA_KAE_92> pepelka je
<MATJA_KAE_92> ne poznam tegale xchata in ne vem, kako so označeni prisotni
<kubanc> kako spremenis temu v ubuntu 11.10?
<lynxlynxlynx> t3ch: men dela
<lynxlynxlynx> samo je smešno, da je v bytih
<lynxlynxlynx> pa zarad tega tud progress bar bolj pleše, ker se spreminja dolžina
<lynxlynxlynx> ločen element pa float:right
<t3ch> ok glavno da dela, lynxlynxlynx: tnx. ono v bytih se om poprawo
<CrazyLemon> kubanc tako da greš na videz ter spremeniš temo? :D
<Sky[x]> pravkar sem nastavu chrome za privzeti browser :)
<Sky[x]> by by opera :/
<MATJA_KAE_92_> Dober večer
<MATJA_KAE_92_> Je CrazyLemon tu?
<MATJA_KAE_92_> Kak drug administrator foruma?
<MATJA_KAE_92_> :-(
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 povej kaj te matra :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> Pripravil sem novico o izdaji slobuntu 11.10 pa se že dva dni ne zgodinič. Niti je nihče ne objavi, niti me nihče ne spljuva in zbrca, da je novica zanič
<Sky[x]> mislm kaksne kure :)
<CrazyLemon> moment :)
<Sky[x]> vse bi za usesa :D
<CrazyLemon> Slobuntu-11.10 - Na čakanju
<CrazyLemon> očitno ima status na čakanju :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> ja saj
<CrazyLemon> Stanje: zahteva uredniški pregled
<MATJA_KAE_92> točno
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/2011/12/slobuntu-11-10-2/
<MATJA_KAE_92> a je urednik na bolniški?
<CrazyLemon> pa je :)
<CrazyLemon> sem posodobil tvojega uporabnika iz 'prispevkar' v 'avtor'
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo naslednjič bolše
<CrazyLemon> če ne - pa kar pocukaj :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> hm
<MATJA_KAE_92> pravi: this image cannot be loaded
<MATJA_KAE_92> kaj je to za en hudič?
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 pomagalo bi če bi napisal kje to piše
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa slike kar nalagaj na strežnik
<CrazyLemon> brez shrani.si in podobnih servisov..ker nikoli ne veš kdaj bodo nedosegljivi
<MATJA_KAE_92> direktna povezava pa dela
<MATJA_KAE_92> http://shrani.najdi.si/?c/jf/OywQIP7/slika-2011-12-18-125301.png
<Pepelka> Shrani.si - Brezplačna spletna shramba za vaše slike - slika-2011-12-18-125301.png
<CrazyLemon> tole je direktna povezava
<CrazyLemon> http://shrani.si/f/c/jf/OywQIP7/slika-2011-12-18-125301.png
<MATJA_KAE_92> in kako naj direktno na strežnik to dam?
<CrazyLemon> pojdi urejat tale prispevek
<CrazyLemon> ko boš imel odprt WYSWYG editor
<CrazyLemon> povej
<MATJA_KAE_92> je že
<CrazyLemon> zgoraj imaš "Naloži/vstavi "
<CrazyLemon> klikneš na  prvo ikonco
<CrazyLemon> katera je za fotografijo
<CrazyLemon> zgoraj = nad možnostmi urejanja
<CrazyLemon> klikneš - odpre se novo okno - izbereš datoteko ter jo naložiš
<CrazyLemon> pa pametno je poimenovat slike..tako da veš iz imena za kaj se gre :)
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 tukaj med osnutki tudi vidim tudi zamenjavo zaganjalnika
<CrazyLemon> a si ti to pustu med osnutki ?
<MATJA_KAE_92> tisto je bilo poskušanje, da bi naredil vodnik z repom in glavo
<MATJA_KAE_92> bom zbrisal
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko pustiš.. mene ne moti samo me zanima da ni kdo drug dal med osnutke :)
<CrazyLemon> nič grem spat - MATJA_KAE_92 če boš mel kake težave pa me tukaj ne dobiš mi pošlji mail.
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<MATJA_KAE_92> lahko noč!
<zgaga> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P81CF8NljM&feature=related
<Pepelka> delial - sejem zelja      - YouTube
<zgaga> to je komad iz reklame za mobitel
<lynxlynxlynx> http://kohei.us/2011/11/30/performance-improvement-in-opening-ods/
<lynxlynxlynx> wooooo
<Pepelka> Performance improvement in opening ODS documents | Roundtrip to Shanghai via Tokyo
<lynxlynxlynx> prva beta od 3.5 pa Å¡e letos
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-21
<lynxlynxlynx> ej kromniki
<lynxlynxlynx> kater ftp dodatek bi priporočal za ta brskalnik?
<lynxlynxlynx> neki analognega fireftp
<lynxlynxlynx> zgleda kot popoln fail, če iščeš po repozitoriju
<Grega> http://i.qkme.me/35jpsd.jpg
<modelcek> dokler se 10 cefurjev ne sprav nate je vse kul :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1316-1: t1lib vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1316-1/
<miha> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/12/21/1633235/project-to-mainline-android-kernel-changes-formed
<Pepelka> Project To Mainline Android Kernel Changes Formed - Slashdot
<miha> čer
<miha> http://money.cnn.com/2011/12/21/technology/oracle_tech_in_trouble/index.htm
<Pepelka> Oracle shares sink on grim sales figures - Dec. 21, 2011
<zgaga> !t en sl premium
<Pepelka> premium
<zgaga> !t sl en vrhunska
<Pepelka> top
<miha> !t en sl premium service
<Pepelka> premium storitev
<miha> čudaki
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1w6GtwOvnWM
<Pepelka> SOPA Cabana (by Dan Bull)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl top notch service
<Pepelka> top zarezo storitev
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> !t en sl cannon
<Pepelka> topovi
<lynxlynxlynx> !t en sl cannons
<Pepelka> topovi
<lynxlynxlynx> vrata
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 ena opomba..ko naložiš sliko v članek..klikneš na njo in nato klikneš na prvo ikonco
<CrazyLemon> odpre se okno in tam klikneš še na "Povezava na sliko"
<CrazyLemon> in posodobiš
<CrazyLemon> tako ko nekdo klikne na sliko se odpre slika v galeriji..brez da se zapusti stran
<MATJA_KAE_92> grem probat
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 boš to probal v drugi novici :)
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa probaš in vidiš kaka je razlika med enim in drugim
<MATJA_KAE_92> Saj sem že popravil. Res je bistveno bolje. Aja, a si mogoče ti že prej popravil?
<CrazyLemon> sem ja :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> aha
<CrazyLemon> sicer bi bilo fajn da je tako tudi na forumu
<CrazyLemon> bo treba mal googleat glede tega :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> no, tole je super, da se pokaže cela galerija
<CrazyLemon> jp :) pa tudi fajn je k ni treba se vračat nazaj na stran pa ne vem kaj
<MATJA_KAE_92> ja, saj se bom naučil, ni hudič, ampak wordpress sem prvič videl, ko si me ti napotil nanj
<CrazyLemon> ma sej si vidu da je preprost za uporabo :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> sicer pa - ni bogvekaj odmevov.
<MATJA_KAE_92> ja, je preprost, ampak jaz si počasi nalagam šesti križ in nekako ne zapopadam stvari kot pri petnajstih :)
<CrazyLemon> sej bo..napišeš še kakšno novico pa boš obvladal wordpress :))
<MATJA_KAE_92> V svoji generaciji sem pravi guru, med vami mladinci sem pa bolj kot ne klada.
<CrazyLemon> ah dosti je klad tudi med mladimi :)
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh pa na-klada-lcev
<Grega> o/
<MATJA_KAE_92> bilko, si tu?
<MATJA_KAE_92> Bilko?
<Pero> ve kdo kako je z tem programom lepljiva sporočilca? se mi zdi da je gnote?
<Pero> za vsako ko kliknem nekam, če sem na desktopu, sporočilo zgine..
<Sky[x]> lp
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-22
<alyosha_sql> ubuntu sux!
<alyosha_sql> evo ga
<alyosha_sql> ban ban ban!
<CrazyMelon> :>
<alyosha_sql> tudi če banaš
<alyosha_sql> Å¡e vedno suxa
<alyosha_sql> !
<Grega> aaannnnnyyyyyy
<Grega> \o/
<Grega> not a single fuck given
<nafisa> Grega, kaj te matra?
<Grega> pasjansa, trenutno
<Grega> tebe?
<nafisa> nič me ne jebe ...
<anny> oj
<nafisa> izvidi so super ... kuham ... zvečer mamo odojek party ...
<nafisa> oj, anny
<Grega> aaannnnnyyyyyy
<anny> nihče te ne jebe...v tem je problem
<anny> sej ni treba vpit, no
<nafisa> aja
<anny> to je bilo za grega
<Grega> niti glaseka nisem spustil
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<nafisa> a ni fajn, ko te noben ne jebe?
<Grega> trick question? O_o
<Grega> danes grem v kitajsko restavracijo :( 2x v zivljenju sem bil v kitajski restavraciji in 2x sem skoraj umrl :(
<Grega> mogoce je danes zadnic
<lynxlynxlynx> v tretje gre rado
<Grega> ja :/
<lynxlynxlynx> ne se stept, pa bo vse v redu
<nafisa> hahaha
<Grega> saj ne da se stepem s kitajci.. zastrupit me hocejo, hudici
<nafisa> koji klinac pa pol ješ?
<nafisa> jst sem bla ene 40x v kitajski ...
<nafisa> nikol blo kaj narobe
<nafisa> super hrana ...
<Grega> upam, da majo pico
<nafisa> js bi podgane jedla
<nafisa> sam jih nikol nimajo
<zgaga> kaca ma po pišcancu baje okus
<Grega> eh, ziher jih majo
<Grega> pac jih ne morejo polovit
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> kače še nisem jedla ... to pa priznam
<nafisa> bom probala ob priliki
<Grega> jaz mislim, da me cvrto ubije..
<nafisa> jah ... pol pa kalčke jej
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> pa bambusove vršičke
<Grega> ne bodi neumna!
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> zakaj?
<nafisa> če bi rad meso jedu ...
<nafisa> pejd u mcdonalds
<nafisa> al pa na burek, hamburger ...
<nafisa> na pico
<Grega> tocno to bom naredil
<nafisa> v kitajski mam rada kr vse po vrsti ...
<nafisa> je pa res, da so drugi zame naročali ...
<nafisa> in so same dobre stvari
<CrazyMelon> buhdej
<nafisa> bog ne bo nič dal, melona
<nafisa> lep pozdrav drugače
<CrazyMelon> seveda bo dal
<nafisa> jah, ko verjameš v boga ...
<Grega> zakaj je anny danes tak tiho? :/
<CrazyMelon> verjamem v vsemogočne drakone ter lemurje!
<nafisa> ajoj
<nafisa> Grega, ne bi vedela
<nafisa> zadnje čase sem celo jaz bila zelooooo tiho
<CrazyMelon> Grega: sprijazni se..nima te rada :/
<Grega> :(
<CrazyMelon> :(
<Grega> to me zalosti
<nafisa> Grega, saj te mam pa js rada dost ...
<nafisa> ne bit žalosten
<CrazyMelon> to vse nas žalosti
<nafisa> ;)
<CrazyMelon> pa tako fajn se je zdela
<CrazyMelon> :(
<Grega> :(
<nafisa> ja, zato ma ona mene tolk raje ...
<nafisa> kaj se sekirate, noooo
<Grega> bom lemurja prosil naj mi pomaga
<CrazyMelon> lemur ti ne bo pomagal
<CrazyMelon> vsemogočni drako pa bo
<alyosha_sql> pojma vi nimate
<CrazyMelon> !g almighty drako
<Pepelka> Almighty Darkom (Darkom) on Myspace http://www.myspace.com/almightydarkom
<CrazyMelon> !g almighty draco
<Pepelka> QUERY ALMIGHTY DRACO. • Forums • Minus World http://forums.theminusworld.net/viewtopic.php?t=629
<alyosha_sql> Gini so najjači!
<Grega> oh, myspace profil ima!
<nafisa> Grega, dej ... potolaži se ... čez pol leta ti bom mogoče kosilo skuhala
<CrazyMelon> oh ti naivna ženska
<CrazyMelon> Grega: hoče anny
<CrazyMelon> ne pa tvojo hrano
<Grega> lies!!! all lies!!!
<nafisa> hahaha
<Grega> eh
<nafisa> CrazyMelon, ti ne veš
<Grega> samo da je meso
<CrazyMelon> Grega: bi ančko
<CrazyMelon> tako ali drugačno
<Grega> ni vazno
<nafisa> Grega bi ubijal za moj golaž
<nafisa> ;)
<Grega> :))
<CrazyMelon> Grega: bi ubijal da ne dobi tvojga golaža
<alyosha_sql> woord
<alyosha_sql> :D
<Grega> jaz bi ubijal tak al drugace
<nafisa> saj šef pa tut mori, kdaj bom spet golaž skuhala
<Grega> :))
<Grega> samo da je izgovor
<CrazyMelon> nafisa: zakaj..a uživa v diarei?? :D
<nafisa> Grega,  lej ... ko bom gor ... ti ne bom povedala, kje živim ...
<Grega> dont
<nafisa> ker nečem, da me kdo umori sred večera
<Grega> smart
<CrazyMelon> Grega: haha..smart move :>
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> CrazyMelon, po moje si ti večja diareja ... kot karkoli do sedaj, kar sem skuhala
<nafisa> tako da ... prosim ...
<Grega> CrazyDiareja
<CrazyMelon> thats what her boss said
<CrazyMelon> :D
<Grega> :))
<Grega> anny se pa kr tiho, ne..
<CrazyMelon> mogoče je pa probala nafisin golaž..in zdej boga ančka na wcju obtičala :(
<Grega> CrazyMelon: daj ti ji reci kaj, mogoce se mene boji
<Grega> (to se zgodi vcasih)
<CrazyMelon> Grega: tebe? boji? takega simpatičnega fanta? ah nehi no ..to pa že ne!
<Grega> saj zato!
<Grega> :>
<anny> oj, folk!
<anny> mislm, nikol ni prav
<Grega> saj ni treba vpit, saj smo tukaj
<anny> ponavadi tečnarite, da preveč govorimo
<Grega> na ircu lahko, ker vas lahko damo na ignore
<anny> ne, nisem padla v WC Å¡koljko;)
<CrazyMelon> no lepo! k mokra rit zna bit nevarna!
<CrazyMelon> :))
<anny> bl kot mokre tačke?
<CrazyMelon> hmm..to je pa tricky question :D
<Grega> ne zalaufa nekak ta pogovor.. :)
<CrazyMelon> :(
<Grega> heh
<anny> čak mal, krejzi se je kloniral?
<Aseq> jah, skozi to pocne... sej poznas te limone
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1254-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1254-1/
<yang> Kaki goljufi so pri mobitelu
<yang> "specialna ponudba" mobitel za 1 EUR
<yang> pol pa beres drobni tisk, pa pise Paket + 19 x 24 EUR
<yang> kaksen marketing
<yang> se malo pa bodo zacel se avte za 1 EUR prodajat za prvi obrok
<zgaga> !t hr sl kititi
<Pepelka> obleko
<zgaga> !t hr sl kitil
<Pepelka> kitil
<CrazyLemon> yang a ni to samoumnevno? :)
<CrazyLemon> noben ti nič ne bo podaril za 1€ :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.solid-run.com/news
<Pepelka> News
<Grega> i'm aliveeeeeeee
<Kami_> Grega: rly? :>
<Grega> srsly
<Grega> Kami_: kak kaj vreme?
<Kami_> Grega: danes dokaj soncno
<Kami_> Grega: ne vem okoli 15-20C
<Grega> 13.30 je ura? :)
<Kami_> Grega: nekje tam ja :)
<Grega> to bi meni kr odgovarjalo, ja.. :)
<Kami_> Grega: :D
<Grega> mas novo prevozno sredstvo, sem videl? :)
<Kami_> Grega: jap :>
<Kami_> Grega: je dokaj kul
<Grega> se vozis s kolesom na job?
<Kami_> Grega: jap
<Kami_> Grega: danes edino sem cab vzel ker sem vceraj kolo v sluzbi pusto
<Grega> kje pa si to, tocno?
<Kami_> Grega: kaj to?
<Kami_> Grega: kje je pisarna al kje zivim
<Grega> saj vseeno, pisarna recimo
<Kami_> Grega: 620 folsom street
<Kami_> Grega: cez cesto ma twitter pisarno
<Grega> da vidim, ce sem bil kje poleg
<Grega> tocno tukaj smo mi pristali
<Grega> malo dol je letalisce, a?
<Grega> hm, ne
<Grega> :S
<Grega> ja... no, bolj dolj je letalisce, ampak tam..
<Grega> fishermans warf smo bili :) pa golden gate.. na bay bridge smo se potem peljali v sacramento
<Kami_> Grega: am to je v centru
<Grega> ql :)
<Kami_> Grega: letalisce je dunno, ene 45 min bek
<Grega> ja, bi lahko bilo nekaj takega
<Kami_> :)
<Grega> ni tukaj nekje apple.. tista steklena stavba?
<Kami_> jaz sem eno stanovanje geldal blizo pier 39 / fishermans warf
<Kami_> samo sem pol se za drugo odloco
<Kami_> one and stockton
<Kami_> par ulic bek ja
<Kami_> tu je 2nd and folsom
<Grega> zakon :)
<Kami_> x220 thinkpad sem si naroco
<Kami_> zadeva rox
<Grega> uh, zdaj bos lahko poslal kaj v slo, ja.. :>
<Kami_> z default 9 celicno baterijo dobim like okoli 1h batterry life
<Kami_> 10h*
<Kami_> na windos sicer pravijo 11-12h
<Kami_> pa kupo sems i se dodatno baterijo
<Kami_> ko je cez celi podn
<Kami_> ce se tisto priklopim mam za 20-24h :>
<Kami_> z macbook airom sem dobo samo enkrat med like 5-6h pa se te nisem delal like nic
<Kami_> vim pa svetilnost cisto na malo
<Grega> kaj pa mas gor?
<Grega> os
<Kami_> ubuntu
<Kami_> malo treba blo zoptimizirat
<Kami_> kr 3.x kernel je bateeery life drugace bogi
<Kami_> ampak laufa super
<Kami_> pa tud performance rox
<Kami_> i7 2.8ghz
<Kami_> 4gb rama atm
<Kami_> ampak sem naroco
<Kami_> ssd + 8gb rama ampak se cakam da dobim
<Kami_> ssd sem sicer ze dobil enega pa sem zajebal
<Kami_> kr thinkpad ma neki kurcevi
<Kami_> 1.8" or whatever
<Kami_> sem mislo ok sigurno je 2.5" to je like standard vsi majo
<Kami_> a kurac, ni :>
<Grega> dobro si nalozo to
<Grega> :)(
<Kami_> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> kam s'pa to Å¡el delat?
<Kami_> us
<lynxlynxlynx> tolk sm že razbral :P
<Kami_> :P
<Grega> malo poslikaj zadeve, da vidimo..
<Grega> mas kako pojstlo fraj? :>
<Kami_> Grega: hah, vceraj sem komaj svoj jogi dobil!
<Kami_> stanovanje je FULL tezko najdit
<Kami_> res ful
<Kami_> kr je tako povprasevanje da je noro
<Grega> skromno stanovanje al dobro?
<Kami_> toto ko sem dobo
<Kami_> si delim z enim
<Kami_> 2 bedroom / 2 bedroom
<Kami_> svoja kopalnica pa sopa
<Kami_> + skupna dnevna pa kuhinja
<Kami_> pa novo
<Kami_> vse opremljeno\
<Kami_> pomivalni stroj, pralni, susilni, itd
<Grega> lepo
<Kami_> kr tu vecina
<Kami_> stanovanj nima
<Kami_> pralnega pa to not
<Kami_> majo skupaj v bloku / whatever
<Kami_> al pa gres v pralnico
<Kami_> pa okna vse novo
<Kami_> drugo tud ti
<Kami_> like dosti stanovanj oz stavb
<Kami_> po 100 let starih :>
<Grega> :)
<Kami_> tak da to sem imo kr dobro najdo
<Kami_> pa se garaza je
<Kami_> sicer oni drugi ma avto, jaz mam kolo not
<Grega> ok, ok, no! pridem
<Grega> :P
<Grega> (brb)
<Kami_> k
<Grega> kak dolgo ostanes?
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-23
<marko-_-> ej
<marko-_-> a je kdo buden?
<marko-_-> nevermind
<marko-_-> sem se spomnil
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<Skyx-mobile> ej kako bi na androidu pogledal od ket je tocno doloceno uro vlekel dol 130MB gre pa za telefon GS2 ?
<nafisa> men je zadnjič vse posodabljalo. ko so se mi nastavitve neki zbrkale ... sem zdaj popravla, da lahko avtomatsko posodablja samo na wifi
<CrazyLemon> od ket je kako uro vlekl dol?
<Skyx-mobile> kaj ?
<Skyx-mobile> jst sam vem uro kdaj je vlekl dol pa kok MB
<Skyx-mobile> ne morm pa ugotovit kera palikacija
<Skyx-mobile> oziroma poslano je blo
<Skyx-mobile> vrjetno je bil g+ druzga ne vem k ti sam samodejno uplaoda vse slike go
<Skyx-mobile> gor
<nafisa> Skyx-mobile, nastavi, da ti jih ne bo samodejno loudalo, ne?
<Skyx-mobile> problem je ugotovit kaj je blo
<nafisa> veš kaj pravijo?
<nafisa> po toči zvoniti je prepozno
<nafisa> pejd v nastavitve v marketu ...
<nafisa> pa omogoči samodejno posodabljanje le na wifi ...
<nafisa> pol pejdi v aplikacije pa tam not v nastavitve ... pa karkoli je samodejno, ukini
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlEzvdlYRes
<Pepelka> African Bull Frog ant crusher      - YouTube
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo kle ?:)
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-24
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KGSi0AoJYs
<Pepelka> Siri: The Holiday Horror Movie (Trailer)      - YouTube
<zdobersek> was ist das?
<CrazyLemon> revenge of siri
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zgaga> !t sl en metin žele
<Pepelka> peppermint ele
<Sky[x]> http://bus.talktrack.com/
<Grega> 10eur sem dobil :))
<Grega> pa cokolado
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-25
<Sky[x]> kdo kle ?
<CrazyLemon> merry x-mas
<Grega> "Izberi vse"/"Oznaci vse" .. kaj pa je nasprotje? "Odizberi vse" in "Odznaci vse"? :/
<Grega> nekako bi moral design popravit, se mi zdi, da ni najbolj jasno vse.. ideje? http://dev.razvij.me/
<Pepelka> Spletno razvijanje fotografij - Foto Panda
<CrazyLemon> Grega Počisti izbiro? :)
<Grega> mislim, da se bom raje kr ubil
 * CrazyLemon pripravi pištolo ter jo da na mizo
<CrazyLemon> izbira je tvoja!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> in kaj je bozicek ubuntu-ju prnesu ? D
<Sky[x]> :D
<zdobersek> HO HO HO!
<lynxlynxlynx> who you callin a ho?
<Sky[x]> ho ho
<Sky[x]> vesel prazniek tudi vam :)
<Sky[x]> virtual people :D
<zdobersek> kle je sam Pepelka virtualna
<zdobersek> pa ubuntulog
<Sky[x]> ehhe
<Sky[x]> sej ne da sem rame dons koncno narocu
<Sky[x]> naj bi bli v tork popoldne ze pri men :)
<Sky[x]> v sredo*
<Sky[x]> ne v tork eh
<Sky[x]> sam vp ondelk je praznk :)
<Sky[x]> aja eh v torek sele potrditev :/
<zdobersek> ... ja, dvomim, da bi kdo dans delu :)
<Sky[x]> ne sem mislu da bo v tork ze poslan zutrej koj pa popoldne pri meni
<Sky[x]> toj to k nism natancno prebral ... :/
<zdobersek> odvisno, na kak nacin do tebe spravljajo
<Sky[x]> posta
<zdobersek> ce mas tiste ekspresne fore, potem bi se dobu isti dan
<Sky[x]> mislm da ne ...
<zdobersek> ce pa navadno, pa dobis naslednji dan, ce oni oddajo posiljko do ... neke ure.
<Sky[x]> jp
<zdobersek> za pisma je to ob delavnikih do 17ih, za pakete pa ne vem ...
<Sky[x]> nism nic doplacov sam dal sem da me poklicejo mal predn dostavjo pa tud sms posljejo
<zdobersek> kje si to narocval?
<Sky[x]> enaa
<zdobersek> ta sms dobis prek poste al od njih?
<Sky[x]> nv
<zdobersek> jst prakticno vse narocam na mimovrste
<Sky[x]> Takoj, ko vaše naročilo predamo dostavni službi, boste prejeli elektronsko pošto in SMS sporočilo (če ste vnesli vašo mobilno številko za obveščanje o dostavi).
<zdobersek> aha
<zdobersek> sem ratu letos VIP na mimovrste
<zdobersek> nimam postnine pa neke posebne akcije ...
<Sky[x]> KLIC PRED DOSTAVO
<Sky[x]> Informacijo o natančnem času dostave naročila na vaš izbrani naslov si lahko zagotovite z izbiro opcije Klic pred dostavo v 2. koraku oddaje naročila (košarica). Strošek v primeru dostave iz različnih skladišč obračunamo za vsako dostavo posebej.
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: seprav ko na mimorste narocam, recem tebi in ti dam sam drug naslov in bojo meni dostavl ? :D
<Sky[x]> 4free :)
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: to pa ne vem ... mogoc bi slo.
<Sky[x]> zakaj nebi ? :D
<zdobersek> mogoc omejijo VIP sam na en naslov ...
<zdobersek> ne vem, zdle se mi ne da pogledat :)
<Sky[x]> sej ni treba
<Sky[x]> bova probala ko se bom spomu oz. bom rabu :D
<zdobersek> dob
<zdobersek> r
<Sky[x]> za ene 2h bi se mogu spravt se neki nardit pa se mi ne da :/
<zdobersek> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t499245/p3368338#p3368338
<Pepelka> Mintovci delajo svojo razli&#269;ico Gnome Shella @ Slo-Tech
<Sky[x]> neki bom su spilat mal ...
<zdobersek> hahaha
<Sky[x]> ja sem vidu ja
<zdobersek> sem se su z BigWhaleom prepirat
<zdobersek> bomo vidl ...
<zdobersek> grem jst neki pojest
<zdobersek> da nam gagnu
<Sky[x]> jst milko jem s keksom :D
<Grega> joj, tocno!
<Grega> jaz tud :P
<zdobersek> jst sem jo vcerej sprasu
<zdobersek> dans mam se pa gorenko za spucat
<zdobersek> s celimi lesniki!
<Grega> omg!!
<zdobersek> Y U SO JELLY
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> jst ravno zadne 2 vrstice une tavelke s keksom jem :D
<zdobersek> kok sem se francoske najedu ...
<zdobersek> mayo
<zdobersek> IT'S GOOD FOR YOU!
<zdobersek> !g regular ordinary swedish meal time
<Pepelka> ROSMT Blog | by Regular Ordinary Swedish Meal Time http://rosmt.com/
<zdobersek> poglejte.
<lynxlynxlynx> boljš kot epic mt
<lynxlynxlynx> http://fukung.net/v/42690/899b4e64ac1f6cfe26f023a4721c05ab.jpg
<Pepelka> 899b4e64ac1f6cfe26f023a4721c05ab.jpg &raquo; fukung.net : Ride the lightning
<Sky[x]> lp
<nafisa> oj
<nafisa> a kdo ve za kak program za zajem videa na zaslonu?
<lynxlynxlynx> recordmydesktop
<lynxlynxlynx> ffmpeg
<lynxlynxlynx> trancode najbrž tud
<nafisa> hvala
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-17
<sasa84> zdj pa grem spat ;)
<sasa84> nočka
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> BigWhale, juhuuu
<BigWhale> o sasa :)
<sasa84> BigWhale, Å¡e jst sm ti dala en komad
<sasa84> v glavnem bigi... lepo je blo s tabo, se vidva v nasldnjem življenju :D
<BigWhale> sem vidu ja :)
<BigWhale> sej mamo se neki dni
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ja...še lohk uživava a ne bigi ^^
<BigWhale> ja...
<sasa84> BigWhale, pa CrazyLemon bom pogrešala...
<sasa84> mam en tak občutek, d on ne bo z nama :S
<BigWhale> Jah, to je zato k je bil poreden
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> BigWhale, k jst sem se za svoje grehe pokorila pr teb :>
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> Lemon nej se kje drugje! :P
<sasa84> LOL :D
<sasa84> oj LorD_DDooM :)
<LorD_DDooM> Hello sasa84 , what be happening
<sasa84> z BigWhale se prpravlava na konc sveta :P
<LorD_DDooM> jaz sem lihkar nabavil darila za end of the world party :)
<BigWhale> jaz mam moj TRR odprt
<BigWhale> da mi lahko folk nakazuje dnar
<sasa84> BigWhale, jst ti lohk dam sam svoj skuter pa 2 kitari :\
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a party je v čet.? :))
<BigWhale> skuter?
<BigWhale> joj to je neki cesar jest ne maram
<BigWhale> ker sem motoricni debil
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: bo kr v petek, direktno do konca, party like there's no tomorrow! :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, kuuuul :D
<sasa84> am i invited? ;)
<LorD_DDooM> vsekakor...samo imamo zombie dresscode :P
<sterna> je blo kr fun ja
<sterna> na druzinskih obveznostih
<sterna> loh drugic video posnamem
<t3ch> ce zanima koga indija: http://stirjevindiji.blogspot.com :)
<Seniorita> Å tirje v Indiji
<t3ch> dva sta se doli
<t3ch> http://peoplearefree.blogspot.com/2012/12/indijanca-sta-se-vrnila.html
<Seniorita> Better write down before forget: Indijanca sta se vrnila
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> t3ch, a ste mel kšn točno dolopen cilj al ste šli tko "mal okol"?
<t3ch> brez cilja
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> malo sprostitev od sedmih let dela
<t3ch> ceprav ze komaj cakam da rem delat nazaj
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> kul :)
<sasa84> bil zadovoljen?
<t3ch> pa ja, ce kadis se splaca it v himachal pa v gore pa vasi kot je malana pa rasol
<t3ch> ce pa nehas al pa ne kadis pa ne vem why bi se hodo kdaj tja
 * sasa84 kadi (cigarete)
<dhbiker> packa
<sasa84> :o
<dhbiker> :>
<sterna> js ne kadim, tko da sm su rajs v bl obscene kraje
<t3ch> pa cote so poceni pa za froceke male mas pune lepe oblekice
<t3ch> pa pune poceni
<t3ch> pa kamni pa take stvari so ful pceni
<t3ch> vse razn tehnologija je poceni
<t3ch> ceprav se drazi na pol leta za 10 rupi
<t3ch> pa pune napizdujejo takda mors znat handlat bolse ko pa z nasimi cigani
<t3ch> da res tja za 1 dan nakupis puni nahrbtnik al kufer stvari pa res nazaj.. to se om sol kdaj
<t3ch> ;)
<t3ch> al pa se isti dan back
<t3ch> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej bi sam letel
<sterna> kamni so tut pr nas poceni
<sterna> no, odvisn kok kubikov rabs
<dz0ny> Exim teži da je paniclog prazen(kar je kul), mail pa normalno dela(tako da sam sebi pošilja maile). figure that
<dz0ny> kdo že doživel kaj podobnega?
<sterna> ne maram exima
<sterna> tko da ne :)
<dz0ny> mja sem izključil cron opravilo ki to preverja -> se mi zdi da me bo enkrat teplo
<uni4dfx> exim je res bruhanje
<sterna> postfix ftw
<dz0ny> mhm, premamilo me je ime exim-light :) Se ne sekiram preveč ker strežnik tako ali tako ni namenjen pošiljanju večje količine mailov
<dz0ny> samo low level obveščanje
<dz0ny> ostalo gre vse v sentry
<lynxlynxlynx> ko smo že pri mailih, a priporoča kdo kak sistem za managment adrem (seznamov naslovov)?
<sterna> joj ej
<sterna> mailchimp :)
<sterna> ampak ni zastonj in predvsem
<sterna> i need to roll my own
<lynxlynxlynx> mailchip je drag ko žafran
<lynxlynxlynx> par teh adrem ma vsaka čez 10k naslovov
<dz0ny> sterna +1, mhm to se tud jaz že en cajt spravljam da bi naredu, kakorkoli razmišljaš je bottlneck smtp strežniki
<lynxlynxlynx> bbl vojska :)
<sterna> ne mailchimp je tut dost storast no
<sterna> ma
<sterna> se bom kr lotu zvecer
<sterna> how hard can it be?
<sterna> :)
<dz0ny> sterna: foss?
<sterna> ja bom githubnu
<dz0ny> sterna: boš kakšen proposal, smernice etc napisal or just dive in
<sterna> ma sej tocno vem kaj se rab
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1666-1: Aptdaemon vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1666-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1665-1: unity-firefox-extension vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1665-1/
<dz0ny> php 5.5 got slices and crypt with salt api
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1666-1: Aptdaemon vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1666-1/
<zdobersek> pa zraven se vsaj 5 resnih security bugov, amirite?
<dz0ny> mja php hoce bit tako kul kot kot ruby+python+nodejs, pa neki za silo nardijo potem je pa spet polom, ni cudno da fb razvija scoj vm
<sasa84> *zeh*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/raspberry-pi-gets-app-store.html
<Seniorita> Raspberry Pi Gets An App Store ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<dz0ny> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2048511
<Seniorita> [ROOT][SECURITY] Root exploit on Exynos - xda-developers
<CrazyLemon> old news :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: aja včeraj, sem kr šel ja :) 2 vs 1 ni kul
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..kr nesramno si quital!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> new news is that here is a fix,
<dz0ny> vsaj statistika dela :)
<zdobersek> rage quit? omg! :>
<dz0ny> zdej se abstiniram do jutri :)
<dz0ny> ker sem bil že sam sebi tečen...
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1667-1: bogofilter vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1667-1/
<dz0ny> haha japonci http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/17/3775750/lixil-satis-japanese-smartphone-controlled-toilet te šprica glede na glasbo, ki jo predvajaš na mobitelu
<Seniorita> Japanese toilet answers nature's call via Android | The Verge
<dz0ny> aja pa temperaturo vode tudi lahko nastavljaš
<zdobersek> In Japan, toilet sprays over YOU.
 * CrazyLemon is so confused
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj te pa muči
<dz0ny> http://www.siol.net/novice/znanost_in_okolje/2012/12/izbruhnila_vulkana_v_ekvadorju_in_indoneziji.aspx joj konc sveta bo
<Seniorita> Izbruhnila vulkana v Ekvadorju in Indoneziji - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> danes smo ...
<zdobersek> 17.
<zdobersek> everyzing iz going az planned.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj je debra ustrelila la guerto?!?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: žajfamož
<dz0ny> watch this instead http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-HpBHWUPa8Q
<Seniorita> Stephen Colbert | "America Again: Re-Becoming the Greatness We Never Weren&#39;t" - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dexter pa ni žajfa :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: aja dexter gledaš, sem misli da španske nadaljevanke :) la guerto me je z.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny maria la guerta
<CrazyLemon> !g maria la guerta
<Seniorita> María LaGuerta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mar%25C3%25ADa_LaGuerta
<dz0ny> bat tile praw wiki
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jxODTYtXvg
<Seniorita> Mythical Christmas Special - YouTube
<dz0ny> http://insidemovies.ew.com/2012/12/17/silver-linings-playbook-homeland-big-bang-theory-score-big-at-satellite-awards/
<Seniorita> 'Silver Linings Playbook' scores big at Satellite Awards | Inside Movies | EW.com
<CrazyLemon> kaley cuoco miiiiiijaaaau :)
<CrazyLemon> uuuuuu! zdaj enkrat bi mogu bit top gear christmas special ane?
<zdobersek> ne.
<CrazyLemon> Jeremy Clarkson recently confirmed that Top Gear will not return before the end of 2012, but in January of 2013.
<CrazyLemon> On Twitter he reconfirmed the story and told his followers there will be a Christmas Special in 2012.
<CrazyLemon> ooo ja
<Seniorita>  [COKS] Dostop do raziskovalnih podatkov financiranih iz javnih sredstev  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1152
<CrazyLemon> Well people here we go. Warm clothes and thick boots packed," tweeted Clarkson on October 3. "We leave in two hours to start the Top Gear Christmas Special. Airs in February." He added: "I know February isn't Christmas. But it is our Christmas special. And it will be shown in February. Don't ask me why
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> :(
<dz0ny> @/random facts. V egiptu se družboslovne vede učijo v arabščini. Tehnične vede pa v angleščini/francoščini in to od osnovne šole naprej...
<zdobersek> bilingvisti pac ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, U MAD? OR SAD?
<dz0ny> jp toel berem http://thecodingbrain.wordpress.com/2012/12/14/evidence-suggesting-that-young-computer-programmers-have-bilingual-brains/
<Seniorita> Evidence suggesting that young computer programmers have &#8220;bilingual brains&#8221; &laquo; thecodingbrain
<dz0ny> also http://arbor.posterous.com/i-just-quit-my-job-now-what
<Seniorita> A young person's guide to actually building something - Arbor
<zdobersek> nc, nexusa 7 bo treba kupt ...
<zdobersek> iz enga prejsnega linka ...
<zdobersek> 'In the writing categories, Mark Boal received the best original screenplay award for Zero Dark Thirty ...'
<zdobersek> ?!?!?!
<dz0ny> zdobersek: surprised?
<zdobersek> aha.
<zdobersek> ni original.
<zdobersek> owncloud spisan v phpju, moving on ...
<dz0ny> zdobersek: haha, its also badlly written
<dz0ny> spraklesahre + git
<dz0ny> sparkleshare +git
<dz0ny> je editno kar je uporabno
<sasa84> juhuuu
<dz0ny> http://insights.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/Enterprise-Desktop-Migration-Updated.pdf
<sterna> lucke smo nastimal
<sterna> morn slikat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek both!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> CrazyLemon, U MAD? OR SAD?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> zdobersek both!
<zdobersek> ooooooh
<sasa84> ooo bogi CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<sasa84> :\
<sterna> zigatu je pa noht odpadu!
<sterna> k mu je sestrca z vrati prst prprla
<sterna> dva tedna nazaj
<sasa84> sterna,  zigatu555?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si gledal an idiot abroad? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ne.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tole z warwickom je epic :)
<ljubiteljtf2> CrazyLemon: kje ste zdaj igralci tf2?
<ljubiteljtf2> :P
<CrazyLemon> ljubiteljtf2 vrni se nazaj jutri ob 8ih :D
<CrazyLemon> jutri smo zmenjeni :)
<ljubiteljtf2> in kaj bo takrat?
<CrazyLemon> playdate :))
<ljubiteljtf2> aja, sem mislil da to nonstop igrate :(
<CrazyLemon> naah :)
<ljubiteljtf2> če pa na forumu nonstop fehtate
<ljubiteljtf2> a jutri bo potem to to?
<CrazyLemon> ljubiteljtf2 definiraj 'to to'
<zdobersek> jutri, 8:00
<zdobersek> AM
<ljubiteljtf2> ja, da bo igra, ane?
<CrazyLemon> ljubiteljtf2 bo ja
<ljubiteljtf2> in kaj je jutri tak posebnega?
<lynxlynxlynx> očitno ni treba delat
<sterna> js mam ful dela jutr
<ljubiteljtf2> no, jaz tudi, zato bi pa danes igral :P
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko igraš danes :)
<sterna> danes mam tut delo
<sterna> velik dela
<ljubiteljtf2> ja pa rad bi souporabnike ubuntuja ownal :P
<zdobersek> ditto
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/shot0001.png
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kera slika je zdej prava http://screencloud.net/v/FBUA
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 21:41:44
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, warwick?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 2.
<CrazyLemon> 1. je bila kak teden nazaj
<dz0ny> ist url verjetno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<zdobersek> dz0ny, kaj mas to, alice?
<CrazyLemon>  zdobersek je Å¡el na sky dive :D
<CrazyLemon> karl si pa Å¡e vedno ne upa :D
<dz0ny> zdobersek: jp
<ljubiteljtf2> pa nič no ...
<zdobersek> jutri potem
<zdobersek> 8:00 AM
<ljubiteljtf2> heh, takrat Å¡e ne vstanem :P
<dz0ny> zdobersek: AM?
<zdobersek> in ze morning?
<dz0ny> for real?
<zdobersek> ja lahko.
<zdobersek> mislim, ce nas bo vec
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ?
<dz0ny> mislim ne razumes me, zjutraj mene ni
<dz0ny> btw CrazyLemon če si mislu ip prilimat na tf2.ubuntu.si, ga še nisi
<zdobersek> dz0ny, :>
<dz0ny> zarad opisa dogodka govorim: Zberemo se na #ubuntu-si @ freenode.net oziroma na TF2.ubuntu.si strežniku za podrobnosti se obrni na CrazyLemon@freenode.
<zdobersek> dz0ny, alice podpira SSL?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://screencloud.net/v/xbCn
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 22:18:25
<dz0ny> če testiraš potem testiri verzijo z githuba
<zdobersek> dz0ny, mislu sem v povezavi na web client
<dz0ny> zdobersek: aja ne to nima
<dz0ny> ampak ni problem dodat
<zdobersek> nc, lahko noc.
<zdobersek> jutr ob 8:00!
<zdobersek> :>
<sterna> a zjutri?
<dz0ny> sterna: zvecer
<sterna> ja js ne morm zvecer
<sterna> od leskovca predavanje morm streamat
<CrazyLemon> ni panike..bomo pac brez tebe tokrat :)
<CrazyLemon> buhdej ančka!
<anny> čeeeer!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja.. ime strežnika je res tf2.ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> sam ni tapravi host :D
<CrazyLemon> sem popravu :)
<sterna> o anny
<anny> živ! :)
<CrazyLemon> sterna kje pa bo na voljo stream?
<sterna> na youtube
<CrazyLemon> prek hangouta?
<sterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<CrazyLemon> a to je predavanje v lj ali mb?
<sterna> lj
<sterna> fri
<sterna> p-1 se mi zdi
<sterna> sam je ze polno
<CrazyLemon> vem ja
<CrazyLemon> sej bo mel tudi v mb na feriju predavanje
<CrazyLemon> matr..en komad sm slisal..dokaj znan
<CrazyLemon> ampak ga ne najdem
<CrazyLemon> je kak software ki prepozna komade po home made melodiji? :)
<dz0ny> puno
<sterna> zaspilej melodijo
<sterna> pa da vidmo
<CrazyLemon> ma zvizga v komadu
<sterna> hm
<CrazyLemon> pa hitr si zapomnis melodije
<sterna> a http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51V1VMkuyx0
<Seniorita> Peter, Bjorn & John - Young Folks - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..ta je tudi dober :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak podobno!
<sterna> a se spomnes ksnga dela besedila?
<CrazyLemon> sam si me konkretno zajebal zdej...ker sem pozabu na tist komad totalno
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sterna> sorry.
<sterna> hehe
 * dz0ny slaps CrazyLemon 
<dz0ny> kej bolje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mal že
<anny> kul :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kje si slišal komad
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny cougar town
<CrazyLemon> good hint
<CrazyLemon> bom pa najprej prečekiral http://voices.yahoo.com/the-top-14-whistle-songs-2011-10772791.html
<Seniorita> The Top 14 Whistle Songs of 2011 - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: aha milf lover, nč ne bo saša :)
<CrazyLemon> lady and gentlemen
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDTZ7iX4vTQ&ob=av3e
<Seniorita> Foster The People - Pumped Up Kicks - YouTube
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMlJ78-7rZ4
<Seniorita> Röyksopp - Running To The Sea feat. Susanne Sundfør (Live on Lydverket) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> not bad :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzMUoGvGi3U
<Seniorita> Have You Ever? - Faked It - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1668-1: Apport update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1668-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-18
<zdobersek> zdobersek_, ping
<zdobersek_> zdobersek, pong
<zdobersek_> zdobersek, ping
<zdobersek> zdobersek_, pong
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> oj zdobersek :)
<zdobersek> oj sasa84
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> a si že spil kavico zdobersek ?
<zdobersek> sasa84: nisem :/
<sasa84> :o
 * sasa84 pristavi
<sterna> ma kasno kavo
<sterna> club mate.
<sasa84> club?
<sterna> ja
<sterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Club-Mate
<Seniorita> Club-Mate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sasa84> huh sterna
<sterna> ja to je hacker's beverage of choice
<CrazyLemon> oh crap
<CrazyLemon> kernel updat4e
<sasa84> sterna, a pol sva midva z zdobersek pač... šalabajzka? :(
<dz0ny> skip that
<sterna> ne, tega pa nism reku
 * sasa84 pošlata CrazyLemon po riti "hej miši, jutro" ;)
<sterna> js spostujem kofe
<sterna> ga pa ne pijem
<sterna> samo voham
<dz0ny> sasa84 hipsterja nista
<sterna> disi uredu
<sasa84> ok, pol pa kul... ker sem se že ustrašla, da sva čist out
<sterna> ja hipsterja pa res nista
<sasa84> dz0ny, no, tud to je en plus a ne :P
<sterna> zakaj plus
<sterna> bit hipster je pa res super
<sasa84> ma ne vem če si zdobersek želi bit hipster
<sterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/28043_534042279939202_1166491308_n.jpg
<sterna> evo
<sterna> kako ironicno je parkiru.
<sterna> pod antihipsterski grafit
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> mislm... sej filozofija pa to.. sam nekok se mi ne zdi, d bi se zdobersek tud oblaču kt hipster
<sterna> aja ne sej
<sterna> ne mors se oblact k hipster
<sterna> men so se pred 20 leti smejal k sm si hlace v stumfe tlacu
<sterna> da jih ni v ketno potegnl
<sterna> zdej pa vsi tko hodjo okol!
<zdobersek> sterna, the true hipster.
<sterna> ja
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> ej, to se čist ujema s hipster zadevo... poznajo predn postane popularen :)))
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> sodelovc ma ful dobro majco
<sterna> "i listen to bands that don't even exist yet"
<sasa84> LOL :))
<sasa84> true hipster motto!
<dz0ny> kaj je bolje bit v h4x0r kulturi hipster < shoegazer < single :)
<sterna> js mam pa tako: https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-BHNvGgOXdR8/TvEkhstVYoI/AAAAAAAAADc/1JB2d5CiqEI/s580/jure.jpg
<sterna> dz0ny: popolnoma vseeno je :)
<sasa84> sterna, huda majčka :)
<sasa84> če hočm bit hipster... morm pol navalit na omaro od stare mame
<sasa84> sam problem je, k ma tud neki krznenih plaščov in lisic/kun
<sasa84> da me en bo jadranka juras lovila po lj :\
<sasa84> ne*
<sterna> it's curious how animal rights activists inevitably fail to spray their red paint over hells angels leather outfit
<sterna> s
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> dz0ny: sem zdej ZNC ubodu
<zdobersek> http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<Seniorita> znc
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/user/theyearinreview
<Seniorita> YouTube Rewind 2012 - YouTube
<sasa84> :D
<sterna> o
<sterna> to sm pa ze gledu sam nism mel audio
<sterna> let's see
<dz0ny> http://blogs.computerworld.com/tablets/21504/how-far-has-microsoft-fallen PR fail 1.5B $ dat potem pa se sami ne vejo kako bi imenoval
<Seniorita> How far has Microsoft fallen? | Computerworld Blogs
<dz0ny> zdobersek good for you
<dz0ny> ceprav je uni4dfx to reklamiral :)
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> zdobersek good shit a :D
<zdobersek> sam ni web clienta, je pa ubistvu proxy, tko da lahko vezem gor pidgina z vec sistemov (in dela)
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: ja, zgleda solidno, sam nekam v oblak ga moram porint
<CrazyLemon> porin ga jože! porin!
<zdobersek> ja, joze!
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vidm kwa je bil problem!!!
<CrazyLemon> kwa!!!!1
 * sasa84 iz veri smart gRl
<sasa84> html5 je bil problem pr youtubu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne sledim
<CrazyLemon> kak problem pr youtubu
<sasa84> zdj k je nazaj na flash pa je kul
<CrazyLemon> html5 bi prav tako mogu delat.. :)
<sasa84> a veš k sm ti dala pritnscreen če mam ok nastavlen...pa kao youtube je zajebavou
<sasa84> zdj k sm dala, d nočm beta html5 youtuba...pa kul delajo stvari
<zdobersek> ampak Berners-Lee joce :/
<zdobersek> http://www.masswerk.at/google60/
<Seniorita> Google60 &ndash; Search Mad Men Style
<CrazyLemon> Instragram now claiming a perpetual right to sell your photos without payment or notification.
<CrazyLemon> haha
<zdobersek> is no funny!
<CrazyLemon> so funny!
<CrazyLemon> all those pictures of food will be all over the movies!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/item/display/22813
<Seniorita> Sestavi.si RAČUNALNIK - Google Nexus 7, črna, 7 inch, Tablet / 3G, 32GB
<CrazyLemon> 3g man!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol
<sasa84> jst ne uporablam instangrama na srečo :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bom kr wifi vzel ..
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wifi only? buuu :/
<dz0ny> sasa84 dropbox, fb, flickr vsi majo to klavzulo
<zdobersek> buuu yourself, 3G nima smisla.
<sasa84> dz0ny, jooooj
<zdobersek> mam telefon, in to galaxyja!
<sasa84> zdej bo pa naša gretica po celem svetu :\
<dz0ny> mas openphoto al neki
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dropbox služi s slikami??
<dz0ny> jp v klavzuli majo da potencialno lahko
<sasa84> o groza, CrazyLemon v gatah je javno dostopna informacija???
<dz0ny> cedaskao public
<zdobersek> cakamo zdej Facebook, kako politiko bo dal ven, ko uporabniki ne morejo vec sodelovat pr nastajanju ...
<dz0ny> mhm, amak ja sej so rekli da bodo sedaj oglasi kot sporočila zamaskirani
<dz0ny> tako za instagram kot za fb
<dz0ny> cukerberg needs money
<zdobersek> strasno ...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js ne najdem tega v klavzuli
<CrazyLemon> se spomneš kje si to prebral?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: za dropbox? al fb instagram
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny DB
<dz0ny> hese Terms do not grant us any rights to your stuff or intellectual property except for the limited rights that are needed to run the Services. Torej lahko uporabijo za oglaševanje
<dz0ny> pod Your Stuff & Your Privacy
<dz0ny> nekej je bil članek ki po človeško opiše vse klavzule
<dz0ny> pa ne najdem več
<CrazyLemon> http://www.neowin.net/news/dropbox-legally-owns-all-of-your-files
<Seniorita> Dropbox can legally sell all of your files [Update]
<CrazyLemon> ampak tega ni več not
<dz0ny> damm, i need smarter bookmarks manager
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: že že
<dz0ny> samo obstaja še nek case(us pravni sistem), ki firmi če rabi, pa je na diskih ki jih oni najamejo pravico da uporabijo zadevo royalty free
<dz0ny> ampak to samo v primeru če si na free računu
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<dz0ny> če msečno plačuješ potem ti noben ne more pobrat :)
<zdobersek> nc druzba, kasneje.
<CrazyLemon> torej edino kar lahko je a.) kupim premium acc b.) upam da moj stuff ni na diskih ki ga druga firma najame :D
<dz0ny> razen če spet nekaj majvno objaviš
<CrazyLemon> ali c.) encrypt the bloody stuff :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: itak da je na diskih amazon-a
<dz0ny> chrot sftp + web client, it just works
<dz0ny> cyberduck(osx,win) ma autosync na sftp
<dz0ny> tko mamo na radiu
<dz0ny> http://www.telekom.si/o-podjetju/za-medije/novica?aid=2440
<Seniorita> Novica - O podjetju - www.telekom.si
<dz0ny> spreminjajo način obračuna ...
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> nič več za naprej
<CrazyLemon> +v
<CrazyLemon> tko da ta mesec smo brez naročnine :)
<CrazyLemon> kako se že gre v grub?
<CrazyLemon> esc?
<dz0ny> c se mi zdi
<dz0ny> na dnu ti piše
<CrazyLemon> ne piše..ker je grub skrit
<dz0ny> aja potem pa ec in c
<dz0ny> esc
<CrazyLemon> ty
<CrazyLemon> grem updejtat kernel
<CrazyLemon> hm..zanimivo.. kernel update je bil pa nisem rabu še enkrat nameščat amd driverja
<dz0ny> zato maš dkms lol
<CrazyLemon> a dkms to sam opravi??
<dz0ny> jp
<CrazyLemon> thats fancy :D
<CrazyLemon> vem da si to včasih mogu vse na roke! :D
<LorD_DDooM> inb4 fglrx segfault kernel panic in TF2
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: katere libe si dal da ti je ssl podprlo, python (dale sem sudo apt-get build-dep znc) on Å¡e vedno trdi da ne najde dep za python
<uni4dfx> nč posebnga, sam sledil sm navodilom tm iz wikija
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: mja sej jaz tudi, no luck
<uni4dfx> kaj pa maš zaen distro
<uni4dfx> men je nekak v prvo delal
<uni4dfx> kot vidš sm prek SSL tle gor
<dz0ny> quantal nima swig 2.0.8 samo 2.0.7
<dz0ny> zato mi nič ne zbuilda
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> checking for SWIG >= 2.0.4...
<dz0ny> configure: Following SWIG versions are found: 2.0.7
<dz0ny> configure: error: Can not build modperl/modpython
<dz0ny> ha kul ukaz auto-apt run ./configure
<dz0ny> če ne obstajajo paketi jih sam namesti
<CrazyLemon> to je pa res kul :)
<CrazyLemon> sam 12.04 nima teg auto-apt-a not
<smukec> pozdrav, a kdo ve kaj mora biti zapisano v /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<smukec> in sicer me zanima DRIVERS="?*"
<smukec> namreč sistem se mi obesi ob bootu, ker čaka na nastavitev omrežja
<CrazyLemon> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:00:00:00:00:00", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
<CrazyLemon> kjer je 00:00:... mac naslov tvoje kartice
<smukec> ja, ampak to je vse ok
<dz0ny> znc for quantal https://dl.dropbox.com/u/302704/znc_0.3-1_amd64.deb, da se ne boste z* tako jaz
<smukec> edini vzrok za čakanje je lahko manjkajoča vsebina DRIVERS="?*"
<smukec> ali ne?
<smukec> ker imam to napisano tako za brezžično kot tudi žično kartico
<CrazyLemon> sej je tudi js nimam - kot vidiš - pa ne čaka
<smukec> zanimivo
<smukec> ni mi jasno v čem je sploh problem
<smukec> čaka pa ~2 minuti
<smukec> kar je absurd
<CrazyLemon> smukec in nato normalno zboota?
<smukec> ja
<smukec> ampak network manager se ne zažene
<CrazyLemon> si pritisnil esc ob bootu da vidiš kje čaka/faila?
<smukec> to pomeni da ga je treba ročno zagnati
<smukec> čaka točno tam kot sem povedal: ob nastavljanju omrežja
<smukec> kaj pa imaš ti v /etc/network/interfaces?
<CrazyLemon> auto lo
<CrazyLemon> iface lo inet loopback
<CrazyLemon> # The primary network interface
<CrazyLemon> auto eth0
<smukec> zanimivo
<smukec> ni mi jasno v čem je potem problem
<CrazyLemon> smukec si probal v interfaces določit static in ne auto ?
<CrazyLemon> dhcp*
<smukec> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<smukec> nekaj takega je
<CrazyLemon> no..namest dhcp dej static pa dodaš address, netmask, network,broadcast, gateway ter dnsje
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<Seniorita> Network Configuration
<CrazyLemon> tu maš
<CrazyLemon> Static IP Address Assignment
<smukec> če pa po zagonu dam sudo ifup wlan0 pa se takoj vzpostavi
<smukec> torej to ne more biti vzrok
<smukec> pravzaprav sem opazil, da network managerja ne potrebujem, ker se povezava sama vzpostavi
<smukec> zdaj je samo problem v eliminaciji delaya
<smukec> http://petermolnar.eu/linux-tech-coding/ubuntu-11-10-disable-waiting-up-to-60-more-seconds-for-network-configuration/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 11.10 disable "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration"
<smukec> ok, očitno je to to
<CrazyLemon>  # The point here is to wait for 2 minutes before forcibly booting
<CrazyLemon>     # the system.
<CrazyLemon> jp
<smukec> ni mi pa jasno zakaj se ta fajl sploh požene
<smukec> kaj sproži to obnašanje
<smukec> in kateri bumbar je to zapisal brez da bi podal razlog za čakanje
<CrazyLemon> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2012-April/013605.html
<Seniorita> hang in failsafe.conf on precise
<CrazyLemon> nč..food time
<smukec> aha, torej eth0 ne konfigurira, zato se obesi
<smukec> ampak včasih to ni bil noben problem
<smukec> no samo za info, zakomentiranje vsega v failsafe.conf je zelo slaba ideja :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga bi vse zakomentiral?
<zdobersek> because you can!
<CrazyLemon> can you really?'''
<zdobersek> you really can!
<CrazyLemon> jibberish!
<zdobersek> truth!
<zdobersek> sasa84: coffee, my fellow caffeine addict?
<sasa84> zdobersek, :*
<sterna> truth is overrated anyway
<sasa84> sterna, :\
<zdobersek> ah, facebook je lastnik instagrama ...
<zdobersek> everything makes sense now.
<sterna> sasa84: what :\
<zdobersek> sasa84: izvolijo.
<sterna> sasa84: jsm fizik, reality is arbitrary.
<sterna> it has to be, ce ne se mi enacbe ne izidejo
<dz0ny> zdobersek: https://plus.google.com/+WilWheaton/posts/3o79SJWv4kG
<Seniorita> Wil Wheaton – Google + - So Instagram is now going to use photos taken by its users…
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] petrca: težava pri uporabi ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39390/#p39390
<zdobersek> kak drek so spletl, neverjetno.
<dz0ny> torej instagram alternative...
<dz0ny> path?
<zdobersek> ... but does it have the filters?
<dz0ny> nahh http://www.lightbox.com/ je tud fb popapal
<Seniorita> Lightbox has joined Facebook
<sterna> js mam kr roll my own
<sterna> aja vceri sm naredu ene 80% massmailerja
<sterna> dons ne bom koncal k jutr neki selmo
<sterna> evo tkole
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/ziva4
<sterna> no filters needed
<sasa84> zdobersek, moj zlati fant
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ma https://lh6.ggpht.com/kVCPg-lHc1MIklM3szAANr46O6PuKVS6r-W7vq7uej7AIGAAtXq41fwMU87ff8uPxw
 * sasa84 odpre čokolado in ponudi zdobersek 
<zdobersek> OYEA
<zdobersek> sasa84: hvala!
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> everything for my boy :>
<CrazyLemon> wil wheaton je car :)
<zdobersek> heheh
<sasa84> men se tud zdi, da folj nuca instanfram zarad filtrov
<sasa84> majke kok je čudna svetloba zuni
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> res bo konc sveta :<
<dz0ny> zame je bil skor, so me lovci "skoraj" ustrelil
<sasa84> dz0ny, ???
<sterna> unlikely
<sterna> da bo konc sveta
<zdobersek> improbable.
<dz0ny> sasa84: potepal sem se po gozdu, pa sem očitno jago zmotu err:
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dba3JrMps7o
<sasa84> dz0ny, sicer nism zihr, če sm te na kšni slikci že vidla... ampak predvidevam, da nis glih podoben jelenu/jazbecu/bambiju,...
<Seniorita> MEDVEDI - SLON IN SADEZ - YouTube
<sasa84> yeah, zdobersek
<sasa84> !
<sasa84> zdj pa jst počas šibam
<sasa84> se vidmo miške ;)
<sasa84> tnx za kofe zdobersek
<sasa84> ajd ;)
<dz0ny> sasa84: sem bil pa oblečen v vojaške oblačila od tal do glave, v glavnem vstrašu sem se
<zdobersek> hvala teb za cokolado!
<sasa84> dz0ny, mogoče se pa kšn še z druge svetovne tam skriva :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, mene bi fršlok na licu mesta
<CrazyLemon> ima kdo simobil?
 * sasa84 dvigne roko
 * dz0ny sem pozabil da sem Å¡el po smrekco
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 amm.. dej pošlji sporočilo fotru
<CrazyLemon> ter pejt pogledat katera  ura je napisana
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a mojmu?
<CrazyLemon> ker se mi zdi da so vsa sporočila -1h
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..mojmu
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> seveda tvojemu ffs :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sem mislu da boš reku, naj napiše da je noseča ... :X
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol..hell no :D
<sasa84> fotr ma mobitel
<sasa84> al ma kej veze?
<sterna> noseca eh?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope
<sterna> http://de2.eu.apcdn.com/full/90603.jpg
<dz0ny> sterna: glede mas mailerja, si ze kaj objavil
<CrazyLemon> glede instagrama
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pri twitterju imas tudi filtre
<dz0ny> sej twitter je isti Å¡hit
<zdobersek> za kletvice? :>
<sasa84> "dragi ata lemon, postali boste dedek" :P
<CrazyLemon> on je že dedek :>
<sasa84> aja, sj res :P
<sasa84> uu, že vem
<zdobersek> YOU GO LEMON
<sasa84> "dragi ata lemon, postali boste babica" :P
<sasa84> to pa Å¡e ni a ne? :>
 * dz0ny se je vzdržal, preden bi še kaj neumnega napisal
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> zdj pa res Å¡ibam :P
<sasa84> ajde :=9
<sasa84> :)
<zdobersek> ciao!
<CrazyLemon> jebela cesta pa babe
<CrazyLemon> niti sporočila ni poslala
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: težava pri uporabi ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39391/#p39391
<sterna> dz0ny: ne
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: težava pri uporabi ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39392/#p39392
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: | pastebinit gre na paste.ubuntu.si (privzeto nameščen) še eno današnje odkritje
<dz0ny> ubuntu.com ne si
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kul :)
<zdobersek> privzeto ... so se druge opcije, kar sem nazadnje preverju sicer ne delajo vse.
<CrazyLemon> (default is distro-specific with a fallback to
<CrazyLemon>        pastebin.com)
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1447812/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> works like a charm :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sprunge.us je tud kul
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko direkt noter filtriraš
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx tudi to podpira pastebinit :)
<lynxlynxlynx> | curl -s -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<lynxlynxlynx> in kakšno prednost ima?
<CrazyLemon>  |pastebinit -b http://sprunge.us
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa podaš v konfu da vsak paste gre na sprunge.us :)
<lynxlynxlynx> torej praktično nič
<CrazyLemon> kako nič
<CrazyLemon> ali napišeš |pastebinit
<CrazyLemon> ali pa |curl -s -F 'sprungeblabla'
<CrazyLemon> prihraniš čas!
<lynxlynxlynx> oboje je predolgo, pa še samo na paste vrže
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz mam v funkciji gdup Å¡e par drugih stvari
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa bi ti še želel? kuhanje kave? večerje? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> vrne url z barvnim kodiranjem (za diff ma prav prijetnega), pa Å¡e odpre v browserju
<lynxlynxlynx> moram dodat noter še xclip al kaj je že tisto, da ti samo skopira v odložišče
<lynxlynxlynx> http://sprunge.us/ <-- pa lej kakšna kul glavna stran
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, a kdo ve kateri fglrx je v quantalu?
<CrazyLemon> js vem kdo ve js vem kdo ve!
<R33D3M33R> številka različice me ne zanima, mene zanima ali je 12.XY ali 12.Z
<R33D3M33R> aha 12.9 očitno :)
<CrazyLemon> 12.10 je zadnja stable različica
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne vem zakaj bi obdržali 12.9
<R33D3M33R> torej ti imaš fglrx in 64-bit sistem?
<CrazyLemon> yes
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] petrca: Re: težava pri uporabi ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39393/#p39393
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne quantal
<CrazyLemon> in ja..12.10 je konc oktobra izšla..zato ni notri
<R33D3M33R> raring?
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, men 12.11 ne dela težav
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R 12.04*
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx niti meni :)
<R33D3M33R> to že, ampak eni imajo probleme s steamom in 64-bitnimi zadevami
 * CrazyLemon nima teh težav
<R33D3M33R> no, bom videl kako bo pri meni :)
<CrazyLemon> čaki malo?!?
<CrazyLemon> na predvečer playdatea
<CrazyLemon> ti še vedno nisi inštaliral steama??????''
<R33D3M33R> nope :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga pa se greš!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> lej, to bo 1 2 3
<lynxlynxlynx> 3h haha
<R33D3M33R> no, saj še 3D pospeševanja nimam :D
<CrazyLemon> ffs ..čist neresen si
<R33D3M33R> ampak jaz imam HD7xxx tak da se ne sekiran pretirano
<CrazyLemon> mi pa se že dva tedna pripravljamo na ta dogodek
<R33D3M33R> lej, dva reboota pa bom že igral :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R pazi kaj si napisal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> se greš staviti?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ok.. če js zmagam ti pomagaš petrci ker ignorira moje ukaze
<CrazyLemon> če ti zmagaš pa ji prav tako pomagaš ker ignorira moje ukaze
<CrazyLemon> :>
<R33D3M33R> ja ja, brb reboot
<CrazyLemon> prvič
<CrazyLemon> :>
 * CrazyLemon keeps count
<R33D3M33R> andrej@andrej-namizni:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<R33D3M33R> direct rendering: Yes
<R33D3M33R>     GL_AMD_multi_draw_indirect, GL_AMD_name_gen_delete,
<R33D3M33R>     GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex, GL_ARB_draw_indirect,
<R33D3M33R>     GL_EXT_direct_state_access, GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, GL_EXT_draw_instanced,
<R33D3M33R> andrej@andrej-namizni:~$
<R33D3M33R> obožujem AMD :)
<zdobersek> pocakej da zazenes igro ... :>
<R33D3M33R> torej bo očitno šlo samo z 1 restartom :D
<R33D3M33R> kje je že odjemalec?
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> ti imaš razne gl_exte katere js nimam :)
<CrazyLemon> direct rendering: Yes
<CrazyLemon>     GL_AMD_multi_draw_indirect, GL_AMD_name_gen_delete,
<CrazyLemon>     GL_ARB_draw_indirect, GL_ARB_draw_instanced,
<CrazyLemon>     GL_EXT_copy_buffer, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,
<R33D3M33R> jah, jaz imam GCN, novo arhitekturo
<R33D3M33R> če imaš apu, imaš še staro
<R33D3M33R> http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<R33D3M33R> a to je zadnja različica?
<R33D3M33R> a 64-bitne različice pa še ni?
<CrazyLemon> ni zadnja..zihr bo update takoj ko boš inštaliral
<R33D3M33R> aha
<zdobersek> curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us | xargs xdg-open 1>/dev/null
<zdobersek> tole das pod alias pa si zmagu.
<zdobersek> zdej je sam se treba pogledat, kaj ma sprunge.us v ToS
<zdobersek> bbl
<zdobersek> kdaj je danes tf2 meetup, ob 8?
<CrazyLemon> dobimo se ob 8ih ja
<zdobersek> aha ...
<zdobersek> pol zacnemo ob desetih.
<CrazyLemon> 8.30ish
<R33D3M33R> ob, osmih že začnemo
<zdobersek> :>
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPskIGoPzAw
<Seniorita> Omrežja, Stanford in Silicijeva dolina [Dr. Jure Leskovec] - YouTube
<dz0ny> kateri kanal je to
<R33D3M33R> omg
<R33D3M33R> 10 giga hoče povlečt :D
<CrazyLemon> 10 ali 12??
<zdobersek> kot sem reku, we start at ten-ish.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek AM
<dz0ny> ipad pravi da star ne obstaja
<dz0ny> ^^ sterna
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ipad..seriously?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> valda
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny  http://www.youtube.com/user/idioternas?v=UPskIGoPzAw
<Seniorita> Omrežja, Stanford in Silicijeva dolina [Dr. Jure Leskovec] - YouTube
<R33D3M33R> teh par giga bo dol v par minutkah :)
<uni4dfx> please tell me da nism edini k sovraž plesat
<sterna> se 7 minut
<R33D3M33R> do česa?
<CrazyLemon> <Seniorita> Omrežja, Stanford in Silicijeva dolina [Dr. Jure Leskovec] - YouTube
<R33D3M33R> aja
<sterna> cez 5 minut se zacne
<uni4dfx> guess i am T_T
<sterna> streaming live
<marko-_-> kaj to
<CrazyLemon> sterna a ti si na friju?
<sterna> trenutno ja
<marko-_-> kaj se strema live
<CrazyLemon> sterna dej naredi pol en 360 da prečekiramo koliko je prisotnih :D
<marko-_-> KAJ.SE.STREAMA
<CrazyLemon> scroll up attention whore :)
<sterna> bom zdele
<sterna> naredu 360
<CrazyLemon> haha sterna tnx :D
<CrazyLemon> a pospammam mal po fb/g+/twitterju? :)
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, a ni lažje dat link, ne sam za mene, tudi za druge, ki so zdaj prišli gor, recimo, kot pa iskat nek link v scrollbacku
<marko-_-> kjer jih je že milijon?
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- kdaj si pršu gor?
<marko-_-> http://pastebin.com/uPUka4KF
<CrazyLemon> zadnja dva linka sta oba za stream..FYI
<Seniorita> <Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin  <CrazyLemon> works like a charm :)  <lynxlynxlynx>  - Pastebin.com
<marko-_-> evo ti kurčev scrollback
<marko-_-> sej sem že našel, don't worry
<marko-_-> sam vseeno je lažje kopirat nekaj, kar maš obviously odprto
<sterna> 21 viewers
<sterna> hehe
<marko-_-> kot pa bit en izmed onih elitistov
<marko-_-> sej dobro veš kaj mislim :>
<CrazyLemon> sterna sem poshareal na družabna omrežja :)
<marko-_-> čudno da jim nisi kopiral mojega pastebin linka
<marko-_-> pa rekel "scrollback"
<marko-_-> :>
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- zate itak vem da bi najraje videl da ti js Å¡e odprem link v browserju
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne.. ne bom podpiral tvoje lene riti :)
<dz0ny> marko lepo te prosim preklopi na utf8, smo v letu 2012 kmalu 2013
<marko-_-> lol :D
<marko-_-> evo, boljše?
<dz0ny> mhm
<marko-_-> xchat redkokdaj odprem, mam po defaultu nastavljeno na windows-1025 al kaj je že on
<marko-_-> sicer res ne vem zakaj utf-8 ni default?
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, ne gre se za lenost. Gre se za to, da sem kliknil na #ubuntu-si pa videl da je omenila sterna stream
<marko-_-> in sem vprašal ker stream
<marko-_-> sam sem pozabil
<marko-_-> da je to ubuntu-si, kateri je v zadnjih 5 letih postal totalen elitizem :D
<marko-_-> recimo ti si zdej posheral link po fejsbuku in ostalih pederskih družbenih omrežij. A ko sem jaz vprašal o čem se gre (obviously ne bom šel brat scrollbacka ki je sestavljen iz 50 lajnov, ane)
<marko-_-> in namesto da bi ti sam dal link, kot normalna oseba
<marko-_-> moreš zapametovat
<sterna> hehe
<marko-_-> in pol nastane to
<marko-_-> ^
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- če te ne bi poznal bi ti dal link..kot sem lepo napisal R33D3M33Rju kaj bo čez 7 min.. ker pa vem kakšen si.. ti nisem skopiral end of debate
<marko-_-> vidiš, kolko useless lajnov
<marko-_-> sam zarad tega, ker si ti hotel biti kul :>
<marko-_-> lol
<CrazyLemon> vidim kok useless lineov delaš ja..kot vedno :)
<marko-_-> a ti misliš
<marko-_-> da sem sedel tukaj pa bral vaše lajne?
<marko-_-> pol ne bi niti vprašal za link in the first place :D
<sterna> no tiho zdej
<sterna> zacel se bo.
<marko-_-> yay
<marko-_-> ne bo tiho, ker crazy piše že response
<marko-_-> sam zdej ko je to videl, bo ga mogoče zbrisal
<marko-_-> :D
<dz0ny> http://tnw.to/k0YVT
<Seniorita> Android Botnet Sends Spam Text Messages to Infect Users
<marko-_-> lih prej sem dobil nek spam
<sterna> tomaz je pa cis zivcn
<CrazyLemon> sterna kdo je pa tomaž :)
<sterna> how is audio?
<CrazyLemon> sterna tko tko :)
<CrazyLemon> ni lih najbolš..ampak se da preživet
<R33D3M33R> tak btw: a rabim kake command line zadeve za tf2?
<R33D3M33R> ker se veselo sesiplje ob zagonu
<CrazyLemon> niti ne
<CrazyLemon> kje se pa sesuje..ker error dobiš v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> seg fault?
<R33D3M33R> nimam terminala
<R33D3M33R> to zaganjam iz steama neposredno
<CrazyLemon> zaženi iz terminala ane
<R33D3M33R> hl2.sh: vrstica 9: cd: hl2.sh: Not a directory
<R33D3M33R> hl2.sh: vrstica 69: /hl2_linux: No such file or directory
<CrazyLemon>  steam steam://run/440
<CrazyLemon> da fak
<R33D3M33R> najbrž se sesiplje ob videu
<CrazyLemon> no potem
<CrazyLemon>  steam -novid steam://run/440
<CrazyLemon> v terminalu
<R33D3M33R> nekaj preverja kar je hecno
<R33D3M33R> ker sem malo prej ročno preveril integriteto
<dz0ny> hm youtube pregled leta ma skrite linke http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=iCkYw3cRwLo
<Seniorita> Rewind YouTube Style 2012 - YouTube
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=iCkYw3cRwLo#t=79s
<Seniorita> Rewind YouTube Style 2012 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sterna tvoj telefon je nadlezen :D
<sterna> ?
<sterna> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> sterna slisijo se na feedu motnje
<CrazyLemon> no..zdaj se ne slišijo več
<CrazyLemon> no..občasno :D
<dz0ny> ves čas
<sterna> ni moj telefon
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaaaah
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhxqIITtTtU
<Seniorita> Ape With AK-47 - YouTube
<marko-_-> kaj si nor :DD
<CrazyLemon> upam da mu/ji telefon crkne
<dz0ny> ja ne mreoš poslušat sploh
<CrazyLemon> zdaj ne več
<dz0ny> mislim se moraš extra koncentrirat
<CrazyLemon> Grega Stritar ‏@gstritar
<CrazyLemon> Na streamu nekdo močno moti zvok z mobitelom. A lahko prosim neha tvitat pri kameri / mikrofonu? :) #vblatu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R> aha. sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<dz0ny> daj prenosnik z folijo pokrij, samo kamerco pusti :)
<R33D3M33R> že spet preverja datoteke
<sterna> dz0ny: vzgal bi se
<sterna> :)
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: a mi lahko pošlješ checksume svojih datotek?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R vseh??
<CrazyLemon> ali samo tf2?
<R33D3M33R> ja samo tf2 ane? o čem pa celi čas govorim XD
<dz0ny> sterna se en predlog, slajdi so baje zanimivi, baje :)
<R33D3M33R> nekaj mi pravi, da ne bi smel copy&pastat windows fajlov :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R dz0ny jih je
<CrazyLemon> ane dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R amm
<CrazyLemon> pa si preimenoval file??
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: imena moraš preimenovat
<R33D3M33R> seveda
<dz0ny> recimo sourcesounds
<R33D3M33R> Source Sounds
<dz0ny> pride SourceSounds
<R33D3M33R> to sem vse naredil
<R33D3M33R> samo Å¡e vseeno preverja
<R33D3M33R> zato potrebujem checksume
<sterna> dz0ny: bodo online :)
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448068/
<CrazyLemon> andrej krevl tudi njegov "student"
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<R33D3M33R> jah, to imam, jaz potrebujem checksume :)
<dz0ny> md5 bo dovolj?
<CrazyLemon> js bi ti dal..sam se mi ne da pisat skripte :)
<R33D3M33R> md5 bo ok ja
<R33D3M33R> skripte?
<R33D3M33R> cjo :D
<R33D3M33R> md5deep * > out.txt
<R33D3M33R> nekaj takega
<R33D3M33R> a to je skripte vredno?
<dz0ny> md5sum *.gcf
<R33D3M33R> no, ali pa tako :)
<dz0ny> aja tocn ko sem kopiral z win sem moral dovoljenja porpavit
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa $user/Team\ Fortress\ 2/ ?
<dz0ny> porpavit
<dz0ny> popravit*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tist se iz Team Fortress 2 Client Content.gcf prebere
<dz0ny> ob prvem uzaganu
<dz0ny> zagonu
<R33D3M33R> jaz imam rwx
<dz0ny> -rwxr-xr-x
<R33D3M33R> no, jaz imam rwx za vse :)
<dz0ny> steam je občutljiv do tega
<dz0ny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448085/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> f4fb1496e12130abd6d800d5c6528058  Team Fortress 2 Client Content.gcf
<CrazyLemon> a9ae9167f2597dd75d5cb0ebaed4db65  Team Fortress 2 Content.gcf
<CrazyLemon> 4a6f395e127f4dcc86880237a6a79e89  Team Fortress 2 Linux.gcf
<CrazyLemon> f6d5508ee57705357bff2fd1d47c9baa  Team Fortress 2 Materials.gcf
<CrazyLemon> samo materials je enak hash
<R33D3M33R> jao, jaz imam tudi nekaj čist drugačnega O_o
<dz0ny> lol
<R33D3M33R> zabavno, ni kaj
<dz0ny> md5deep 43abb0abfc4dfd78c32c1aefaaeb37fe  /home/dz0ny/Steam/SteamApps/Source Materials.gcf
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDeRYVWDDMo
<Seniorita> Teenage Tourettes Camp part 1 - YouTube
<marko-_-> najbolj smešen video na youtubu
<R33D3M33R> najbolj super je to, dase mi zdaj še windows in linux različice ne ujemajo
<R33D3M33R> pa sem prekopira
<R33D3M33R> l
<R33D3M33R> brb
<dz0ny> is must be that linux virus
<dz0ny> http://gizmodo.com/5969442/the-only-place-on-earth-where-you-will-be-safe-from-the-apocalypse
<Seniorita> The Only Place on Earth Where You Will Be Safe From the Apocalypse
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> serbia
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Guest49879> o super
<CrazyLemon> wat  now
<zdobersek> a je bil to drugi reboot? :>
<_R33D3M33R> jap, v winse :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zato sem mogu dat smejkota
<_R33D3M33R> najbrž vem v čem je problem
<_R33D3M33R> ker nimam bete nameščene temveč stable tf2
<_R33D3M33R> zato kopiranje ni bilo kaj prida
<CrazyLemon> _R33D3M33R like we said.. dz0ny je tudi kopiral stable različico in ne beto.. noben ne igra tf2 beta :)
<_R33D3M33R> jah, potem pa pojasni checksume no
<_R33D3M33R> če imamo vsi različne
<zdobersek> jst mam isto cist razlicne.
<dz0ny> jah posodobi steam v win skopiraj
<zdobersek> kaj sploh vsebujejo *.gcf datoteke?
<dz0ny> mogoče je vezano na račun or smth
<dz0ny> zdobersek: packed content
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nimas..materials imas enak checksum :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nimam.
<dz0ny> tko kot v osx dmg
<_R33D3M33R> ne morem verjeti, da bi bila vsebina odvisna od računa
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hm.. ja..manjka ti kaksna mapa :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: po tej logiki ni cudno, da mamo vsi drugacne checksume
<dz0ny> ja tudi jaz dvomim
<dz0ny> ker dobiš zadnje verzije teh na ruskih strežnikih
<zdobersek> ne moremo vsi met istih itemov v igri
<zdobersek> ipd.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej meni ni cudno :)
<dz0ny> in so tud čist drugačni od mojih
<CrazyLemon> steam update je na voljo
<dz0ny> v glavnem checksum boo
<CrazyLemon> tale je zihr iz janševega štaba :p
<zdobersek> lol
<_R33D3M33R> no, jaz downloadam iz romunskih strežnikov :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: wtf
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wat?
<UbuntuSiWarrior> R33D3M33R vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@dm_cod4_shipment_b1), trenutno igrajo dz0ny, R33D3M33R!
<_R33D3M33R> no, to vsekakor ni res, ker dz0ny ne igra
<CrazyLemon> _R33D3M33R a si gor? :9
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> mja bugs to fix
<_R33D3M33R> seveda
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> prek windowsov
<CrazyLemon> lame :>
<_R33D3M33R> no, na winsih imam vsaj 300 fps :P
<_R33D3M33R> beat that :P
<CrazyLemon> usefull..very..zdaj sam še potrebuješ 5 parov oči :))
<zdobersek> jah, AMD
<zdobersek> in to je ... tretji reboot?
<CrazyLemon> torej compiz ni odgovoren za freeze sistema ob igranju tf2
<dz0ny> its amd deal with it
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa je..is de kueštion
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pol bi tudi tebi freezal :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ma ne vem, ce ma APU.
<dz0ny> ne nima :)
<CrazyLemon> kdo kaj ?
<dz0ny> APU
<CrazyLemon> kaj je z apu
<zdobersek> dz0ny ga nima, ti ga mas.
<dz0ny> meni dela, tebi freeza
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek res je..ga imam.. ampak se vedno ne stekam pointa
<dz0ny> sem imel podoben problem
<dz0ny> z virtualbox
<dz0ny> dokler nisem nadgradil na 12gb rama
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: APU => freeze
<dz0ny> torej x je friznu
<dz0ny> ostalo je blo vse ok
<dz0ny> in to se je dogajalo samo kadar je bil na sistemu fglrx
<dz0ny> če je foss gonilnik potem ni problema sploh
<dz0ny> to da si grafika in cpu delita ram verjetno še posalbša stvari
<dz0ny> samo moja teorija...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej se zavedas da fora ni vec fora ce jo ponavljas vedno znova ane? :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pol bi freezal nonstop... moja teorija :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I sincerely APUlogize.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no vidiš da znaš če se le potrudiš ;)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja sej pravim teorija, prove it wrong
<zdobersek> lmao, kokr verniki.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny prove it wrong by spending money? :D
<CrazyLemon> 12gb 1800mhz DDR3 is not cheap :)
<dz0ny> ja kas ipa kupu 4x po 1gb
<dz0ny> kaj si pa kupil*
<CrazyLemon> jah..če bi mi svojo teorijo predstavu že lani..bi takoj kupu 8gb
<CrazyLemon> ampak je nisi ane!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> lol.
<zdobersek> 4x1GB? Sheesh.
<CrazyLemon> 1x 4gb*
<dz0ny> no kup tistega 4gb
<dz0ny> v glavnem kadar je ram full, takrat so problemi
<dz0ny> škoda ker nisem testiral zadnjiš a8 apu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne bom kupu Å¡e enga 1333mhz
<CrazyLemon> naslednji ram bo najmanj 1800
<dz0ny> ja kup ne, sej ti 1800 tud dela na 1333
<dz0ny> samo boljše latnece bo imel
<dz0ny> latence*
<dz0ny> damm
<CrazyLemon> dela že..ampak kaj mi pomaga ram ki je 1800mhz če pa dela na 1333mhz.. zato če bom kupu bom kupu sam 1800mhz
<_R33D3M33R> čudno
<_R33D3M33R> no, kje ste zdaj?
<_R33D3M33R> ura je osem :P
<UbuntuSiWarrior> R33D3M33R vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@dm_cod4_shipment_b1), trenutno igrajo dz0ny!
<t3ch> se malo pa prijem yaz tut spilat cod4
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> al ke je tf2
<CrazyLemon> no evo dz0ny beležim porabo rama
<CrazyLemon> pa bomo potem prečekirali na koncu kako pa kaj
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> ali lahko zavržem tvojo teorijo ali ne :)
<dz0ny> thats the spirit
<dz0ny> jaz pridem po 9 uri
<zdobersek> ^ that's not the spirit :/
<UbuntuSiWarrior> CraziestLemon vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@dm_cod4_shipment_b1), trenutno igrajo R33D3M33R, CraziestLemon!
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sej tudi ti ne igraš
<dz0ny> aja tf2 mi od the faking posodobitve ne dela več
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny dej ne bluzi pa joinaj
<sasa84> kaj zdj miške ;)
<sterna> evo me
<sterna> o
<sterna> lih sm prsu
<sterna> dobr predavanje!
<sasa84> sterna, kje si bil?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ...
<sterna> na predavanju
<CrazyLemon> sasa84. ,,,
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPskIGoPzAw
<Seniorita> Omrežja, Stanford in Silicijeva dolina [Dr. Jure Leskovec] - YouTube
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_decoy), trenutno igrajo R33D3M33R, zdobersek, dz0ny, CraziestLemon!
<sasa84> oh CrazyLemon kok si romantiš <3
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448408/       your theory sucks donkey balls :)
<sasa84> sterna, to sm pa vidla d bo ja
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<sterna> evo doma smo nastrikal lucke
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/novoletne-lucke.jpg
<sterna> ceu electric horror
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo kako idejo kako bi logiral kateri proces mi uporablja največ CPUja ?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma kateri trije procesi
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<sterna> top
<zdobersek> htop
<sterna> top -d 1 > file.txt
<sterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ja..top preveč izpiše
<CrazyLemon> ps -eo pcpu,pid,user,args | sort -k 1 -r | head -3  >>        bo good enough :)
<CrazyLemon> brez args pa z comm je še bolše :)
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/pot-domov.jpg
<sterna> evo
<sterna> to je romantika!
<sasa84> sterna, :)))
<sterna> rog turist luxus po snegu!
<sasa84> ah ja...jst grem kr počas u mižiland
<sasa84> nočka
<CrazyLemon> niti cpu ne pove nič uporabnega!
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> +log*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sprav se nazaj gor :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej sm :)
<zdobersek> koncamo za danes? :>
<sterna> no dejte da me nau rajcal.
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek koncamo ja :D
<CrazyLemon> ne CPU ne memory log nič pametnega ne pokažeta
<CrazyLemon> tko da tf2 it is
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ravno zate http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/whose-bug-is-this-anyway
<Seniorita> Whose bug is this anyway?!? - Code Of Honor
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tl;dr
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> but you should
<dz0ny> opisuje ravno to zaradi česar tvoj pc crkuje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in to je ... ? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: na kolk se segreje tvoj cpu?
<CrazyLemon> 50ish
<dz0ny> mja to ni potm
<CrazyLemon> glede rama pa maš kle http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448408/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<dz0ny> razlaga kako so odkrili da je bilo 10k bugov v igri zaradi zanič hw
<dz0ny> 21:15:54       118160   3650992     96,87% lol a swap ti ni nič težil?
<CrazyLemon> 96% = used + cache
<dz0ny> meni kur 3,6GB pri normalni uporabi chrome + standard
<dz0ny> kolk maš gpu split
<CrazyLemon> kaj je gpu split
<dz0ny> kolk ti grafična vzame rama
<dz0ny> apu >
<CrazyLemon> 400+
<dz0ny> 512 potem
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je lih 512
<CrazyLemon> 3.6gb je fraj
<dz0ny> ja samo na potenco 2 lahko nastavljaš :)
<dz0ny> 128, 256 ,386, 512 etc
<dz0ny> kje ti vidiš 3.6gb fraj
<CrazyLemon> piše v sistemskih nastavitvah
<dz0ny> kbmem used je 3650992
<CrazyLemon>  free -m
<CrazyLemon>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CrazyLemon> Mem:          3680       2162       1517          0        118        839
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi kle :)
<dz0ny> aja ma ne to
<dz0ny> med igro
<dz0ny> to kar si postal na pastebin
<CrazyLemon> aja.. kako naj js vem kok gpuju gre spomina
<CrazyLemon> kje pa to piše
<dz0ny> v biosu nastaviš
<dz0ny> probi malo povečat
<CrazyLemon> nisem vidu tega Å¡e
<dz0ny> maš apu? al ne? pod gpx memory neki neki je
<CrazyLemon> mam
<CrazyLemon> sam nisem zasledil tega v uefiju
<dz0ny> madona grem pogledat mam še bukvo od zadnjega rač ki sem ga sestavljal
<dz0ny> vsi ki majo integrirano grafiko majo to
<CrazyLemon> sej ne pravim da nimam
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> UMA Frame Buffer Size se temu reče
<dz0ny> kaj od matičen pa maš ti
<CrazyLemon> asrock smth
<CrazyLemon> no..grem v uefi prečekirat umo
<dz0ny> http://blog.instagram.com/post/38252135408/thank-you-and-were-listening
<Seniorita> Thank you, and we&#8217;re listening - Instagram Blog
<dz0ny> lol in ti pričakuješ da bo kaj delalo na asrock
<CrazyLemon> shared memory v north bridge configuration je bilo na auto
<CrazyLemon> pa sm dal na 512MB
<CrazyLemon> sedaj sistem poroča o 3.3gb RAMa
<CrazyLemon>  free -m
<CrazyLemon>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CrazyLemon> Mem:          3428       1413       2014          0        102        527
<dz0ny> greva 1vs1 cod
<CrazyLemon> kak cod? :)
<dz0ny> dm_cod4_shipment_b1
<dz0ny> pa un ram log thingy požen
<CrazyLemon> uporabna zadeva! :D
<dz0ny> valgrind ftw
<dz0ny> sam mislim da v tem primeru ne pride praw :)
<CrazyLemon> ti rad kompliciraš
<CrazyLemon> js pa mam rad da je čim bl simple :D
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> pa pregledno :)
<dz0ny> no a greš
<CrazyLemon> no grem
<CrazyLemon> sam če zmrzne
<CrazyLemon> kaj pol?!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> pol greš direkt spat or smth
<dz0ny> al pa kupit ram
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kako je pa pol ram krivec
<CrazyLemon> če sem povečal shared memory
<dz0ny> premalo za grafiko ...
<CrazyLemon> jah
<CrazyLemon> več ne gre :)
<CrazyLemon> 512mb je najvišja vrednost
<dz0ny> gonilnik potem kompenzira v kernelu
<dz0ny> to je fglrx vsega kriv
<CrazyLemon> Console: cont na irc
<CrazyLemon> Cannot update control point 1 for effect 'muzzle_bignasty'.
<CrazyLemon> Cannot update control point 1 for effect 'muzzle_bignasty'.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^³
<CrazyLemon> tale cannot se nadaljuje Å¡e nekaj 30-40 vrstic
<CrazyLemon> in več
<dz0ny> mhm en debug od vavleta
<dz0ny> če igraš na kakšnih public serverjih je še huje
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448785/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> epilog?
<CrazyLemon> jutri itak grem prečekirat ram
<CrazyLemon> je pa treba še kakšen mvm odigrat
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> da se prepričam če je res bolše
<CrazyLemon> z 512
<CrazyLemon> oziroma..bolše je
<CrazyLemon> če ne bo zmrznu
<dz0ny> no z 10 na 60 fps se mi zdi da je bolše
<CrazyLemon> ma.. tisto z 10fpsji je bilo res ogromno akcije
<CrazyLemon> pa če se prav spomnem je tisto bilo na beta8
<dz0ny> mja to še meni šteka malo pa veš da mam 12GB ram in 1GB vram
<dz0ny> je pa zanimivo da maš tako izboljšanje
<dz0ny> sam si pa tud en majster da ne veš da se da nastavljat vram
<dz0ny> repostam http://de2.eu.apcdn.com/full/91660.gif #nsfw al pa spat tud
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/item/display/18477
<Seniorita> Sestavi.si RAČUNALNIK - DDR3-RAM KIT 16 GB, 1866 MHz, CL9, KINGSTON HyperX Predator
<CrazyLemon> neki takega bi js :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny predvideval sem da je tisto kar si je vzel gpu to to :)
<dz0ny> pa je tisti asrock sploh sposoben to poganjat
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> mislim asrock sem mel leta nazaj
<CrazyLemon> tudi 2000mhz ram je sposoben
<dz0ny> in ni podpiral vseh ramov
<dz0ny> pa ne mislim clock, latency etc
<CrazyLemon> Supports Dual Channel DDR3 2400+(OC)
<dz0ny> dobesedno ni delal stabilno z določenim ramom
<dz0ny> maj kaj ti pa bo 16gb
<dz0ny> aja točn božiček bo prnesu
<CrazyLemon> ne bo ne :)
<dz0ny> pri saši naroči za božička: )
<dz0ny> haha
 * dz0ny žleht
<dz0ny> nč ln
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to je tko kot da bi na pastebin prilepu..ne bi bilo nič od tega :>
<dz0ny> aja pa expire na 16h ur dal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1669-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1669-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-19
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1670-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1670-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1671-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1671-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1673-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1673-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: težava pri uporabi ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39394/#p39394
<sasa84> lupastro, jutro :)
<t3ch> ve kdo kak se lah konektam prek ssh tunnel z nauilusom na 12.04
<t3ch> kao da ofne direktorije prek sshja
<t3ch> ko je blo prej: places -> connect to server
<t3ch> ki je zaj to
<t3ch> remote desktop to? ma tut sftp maybe to re
<t3ch> ni vrei
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> j3kAt0mM
<t3ch> ups
<t3ch> samo bo slo
<t3ch> internal error
<t3ch> remmina
<t3ch> program
<t3ch> te ze ni to al
<t3ch> ki ste folk
<sasa84> t3ch, a si programer... vsako besedo v svojo vrsto :P
<dz0ny> .split("\n"),join(", ")
<dz0ny> t3ch: jp tako kot prej Datoeka>Poveži se z strežnikom izbereš sftp in je to> to
<CrazyLemon> srcno upam da bodo vse racunalniske trgovine v kopru bankrotirale
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kok marže so si zaračunal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 50%
<dz0ny> joj
<CrazyLemon> najmanj :)
<CrazyLemon> 30€ za 4gb ddr3
<CrazyLemon> pa se to sm kupu ker bigbang ima samo so-dimm..pa se to 3 palcke
<CrazyLemon> harvey norman pravi - samo po narocilu
<CrazyLemon> na koncu sem kupu ram v trgovini
<CrazyLemon> kjer je pol trgovine kolesarska roba
<CrazyLemon> pol racunalniska
<CrazyLemon> pa se recem tipu "30€..kaj si nor - na internetu dobim za 17"
<CrazyLemon> in pol on "ja ma tam mas postnino bla bla"
<CrazyLemon> s postnino vseeno je 10€ bl poceni
<sasa84> <CrazyLemon> srcno upam da bodo vse racunalniske trgovine v kopru bankrotirale
<sasa84> v deno je všteta tud tvoja prezenca CrazyLemon :P
<sasa84> ceno*
<CrazyLemon> prezenca?
<sasa84> am... prisotnost
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa embalaza rama
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20121219_122043.jpg
<CrazyLemon> list a4 format pa sponke
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kwa maš to en fon...nč ni vidt :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: reče se pogostitev
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zoom out pa bo :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon pa kaj ram se prodaja kt napolitanke al kaj?
<sasa84> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a bonbon si dobil, pa itak ti je podturil še kakšno mini pumpo za kolo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kot burek
<sasa84> mislm...odprejo škatlo pol ti ga pa zvaga an kilo pa da v papir. vrečko :))
<CrazyLemon> v papirju zavit
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma ne bi njemu uspelo cisto nic podturit..itak je trgovina prazna
 * sasa84 žvela v zmoti, da se stvari dobijo v ličnih škatlicah :$
<CrazyLemon> digitalnica my ass
<CrazyLemon> kolesodigitalnica mogoce
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a not je blo toplo? mogoče ti je nabil par € še za ogrevanje
<dz0ny> lej to sem ja z čez noč zrihtal da so samo tam ram mel, pa po taki ceni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej vem da si za vse ti kriv..samo nisem hotu bit tako ociten
<dz0ny> ok lahko končam :)
<sasa84> ps: CrazyLemon lep tepih :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hvala.. :)
<sasa84> :>
<dz0ny> kaj bi se smejal da ta ram sedaj nebi delal
<CrazyLemon> nč..zdej grem na shutdown..tako da lahk potem potrdim da ram ne dela
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej vem da bo neki takega... taki pac so
<sasa84> :\
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naslednjic ni sans da kupim v trgovini
<CrazyLemon> sestavi.si ftw
<sasa84> držim tačke, da bo!
<dz0ny> mimovrste
<dz0ny> maš zastonj poštnino do 4 januarja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sestavi.si! :)
<dz0ny> kar nazaj nesi
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nisi povedal?????'
<CrazyLemon> js vem da sm na fb vidu nekje zastonj postnina
<dz0ny> pa ti si o vsem obvveščen
<CrazyLemon> samo sm mislu da je extreme vital
<CrazyLemon> :(
<dz0ny> zz_uni4dfx: ti še vedno spiš, ali znc ne dela
<dz0ny> < it's a test
<dz0ny> http://crossplatform.net/dev/linux-is-burning-my-laptop.html
<Seniorita> Linux Is Burning My Laptop - Software - crossPlatform
<dz0ny> jp ram ne dela, al pa naš crejzi ne zna šlatat elektronike
<dz0ny> http://worldendsnow.com/
<Seniorita> world ends now. donate!
<sasa84> In the end, I somehow managed to get Ubuntu installed, maybe because the weather turned cool in the evening.
<sasa84> ????
<CrazyLemon> na zalost dela
<sasa84> wihaaaaaa
<dz0ny> sasa84: :) acer laptop 7 let star isti problem (ga uporablja gospa mama), legacy gonilniki in je win prej, je bi samo Å¡e za odpad al pa winxp
<sasa84> sam da mu je ratal inštalirat, k se je zvečer shladil? :\
<sasa84> dz0ny, zdej se bom pa bala, d se mi ne bo kdaj moj laptop razlezu po mizi :P
<sasa84> plastika ne bo šla proč :\
<dz0ny> aggh update manager zmrzne ko odkljukam kernel posodobitev
<uni4dfx> dz0ny bl spim zjutri ja :)
<dz0ny> v kateri časovni zoni pa si :)?
<sasa84> lol
<uni4dfx> UTC+2 XD
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: dober dan potem :)
<uni4dfx> yeah hvala :)
<marko-_-> pizda
<marko-_-> jutri pišem kolokvij iz gnilega excella in accessa
<marko-_-> sem excell pwnal zdej včeraj. Ni neki kompleksno to
<marko-_-> sam access pa zna bit precej obširen
<marko-_-> upam, da ne bom failal :<
<marko-_-> pa on a side note
<marko-_-> kdo se ukvarja z bazami in za resno delo uporablja access se naj streli
<marko-_-> :>
<uni4dfx> yup
<uni4dfx> access je joke
<marko-_-> tako je
<marko-_-> če bi meli več časa bi pisal 100% ker bi že tako dolgo klikal
<marko-_-> dokler ne bi našel, kaj iščem
<marko-_-> sam pizda the 60 minut je premalo pa debil Å¡e da tako dolge naloge
<sasa84> marko-_-, tovariš tito je reku "učiti se, učiti in še 1x učiti" :P
<marko-_-> sej je mel prav
<dz0ny> sasa84: takrat it Å¡e blo ni
<marko-_-> grem zdej delat
<dz0ny> IT-ja
<marko-_-> tudi res:D
<sasa84> dz0ny, :)))
<marko-_-> sam res je malo smešno kako ljudje od človekov, kateri so živeli v totalno drugi dobi, uporabljajo quote
<sasa84> kaj pa veš... mogoče je pa tito vidu v prihodnost...sej veš, prerok, vizionar ali nekaj podobnega :P
<marko-_-> ki jih danes sploh ne moreš amplicirat nikamor
<sasa84> marko-_-, to ni res
<marko-_-> sem uporabil pravilno besedo?
<marko-_-> amplicirat?
<marko-_-> sploh obstaja to?
<sasa84> im*
<marko-_-> slovenščina sucks
<marko-_-> :P
<marko-_-> implicirat
<sasa84> men je pa to fascinanto, kok so eni spisi Å¡e dons aktualni
<marko-_-> ja govorijo o Titoju, kot da je ne vem kaj. Dejansko pa takrat tudi niblo glih zlato obdobje pa sam general je mel
<marko-_-> par precej retardiranih idej
<marko-_-> da ne začnemo govorit o tem, da če si bil proti njemu, si lahko kar lepo šel na goli otok
<marko-_-> "lepi časi" my ass
<marko-_-> če je folk zadovoljen, da majo povprečno plačo in pridejo povprečno skozi život, okej
<marko-_-> jaz nisem
 * sasa84 osebno ni naklonjena titu
<marko-_-> Zdej bi radi šli nazaj v on čas
<sasa84> ne se razburjat :P
<marko-_-> 2 leti bi jim blo fajn pol pa bi vidli, da ma država keš, državljani pa bolj manj
<marko-_-> saj takrat je tudi jugoslavija bila v debtu
<marko-_-> pa to precej
<marko-_-> Tito je precej stvari zajebal
<marko-_-> :P
<marko-_-> saj se ne
<marko-_-> samo pametujem nekaj
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTwXwadnxUU
<Seniorita> Drawers - New feature for Ubuntu Unity Launcher - YouTube
<dz0ny> sasa84: they suck
<dz0ny> kao osx kopija map
<sasa84> morm mal pogledat kok zgleda
<dz0ny> sam ne ela glih
<sasa84> a ja?
<dz0ny> dela*
<sasa84> ej, sam nek za južno prštimam...pridm nazaj čez par minutk
<dz0ny> marko-_-: utf8
<marko-_-> evo :D
<dz0ny> sasa84: glej da južna ni mrzla, mož bo jezen :)
<marko-_-> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/399273_10151298867694824_1044175170_n.jpg
<marko-_-> "Mi smo tako kul. Hihi"
<marko-_-> pofukani fotografi
<marko-_-> hipsterski
<marko-_-> instagramovski :D
<dz0ny> marko-_-: wow jezik, to je del sproščanja pred izpitom?
<marko-_-> haha ja
<marko-_-> je profesor priporočal
<marko-_-> pa dans me nekaj želodec zajebava
<marko-_-> in me je razpizdila ta 16 letnica ki ne ve sploh slikat s to objavo
<marko-_-> :D
<dz0ny> dobr da je 16 letnica in se ne zmeniš kaj ona kvazi, razmišlja in čuti :)
<marko-_-> to pa delajo živci ane. Sej to je glih čar in smisel življenja. Iti svojo pot pa pustiti drugim svojo
<marko-_-> :>
<marko-_-> sam pač pride čas, ko si ekstra siten
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE0Q904gtMI&feature=player_embedded
<marko-_-> haha
<Seniorita> Golden Eagle Snatches Kid - YouTube
<sasa84> dz0ny, oh, jaz sem pa srečno samska ;) men noben ne mori ;)
<dz0ny> sasa84: hipster mož bi ti zavrtel kaj takega http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbx8qRg6tPE
<Seniorita> CHROMATICS "LADY" - YouTube
 * dz0ny < not hipster (disclaimer)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: težava pri uporabi ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39395/#p39395
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1675-1: FFmpeg vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1675-1/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohuG00uR_dc
<Seniorita> True Facts of Truth with Ewan McGregor (12/17/12) - YouTube
<dz0ny> marko-_-: e eno vprašanje zate, ki obvladaš excel praviš
<marko-_-> povej
<marko-_-> sam hitro ker moram na faks
<dz0ny> kako z funkcijo izračunaš  število dni  med 31.12.2012 in  20.3.2010
<marko-_-> hm, ne vem
<marko-_-> poglej mal tam za datum in maš kar nekaj funkcij
<marko-_-> trenutno sem pa na linuxu, tako da pogledat ne morem
<marko-_-> nič grem na faks
<dz0ny> me too
<dz0ny> god luck
<marko-_-> sucks :D
<marko-_-> excell je kul, ker čez čas skužiš
<marko-_-> da moraš samo označevat vrsto/stolpce
<dz0ny> good luck
<marko-_-> in pol ostalo je precej obvious
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> ja naš mulc je v sš in je to kar sem te zdaj vprašal dobil 1
<dz0ny> zato sprašujem :)
<marko-_-> sam mam tudi jaz zdaj neke probleme z grafom v excellu
<marko-_-> oziroma ne da se mi iskat
<dz0ny> spomnim se da smo to v sš delal sam je že dolgo
<marko-_-> bom danes raje vprašal :D
<marko-_-> mi smo tudi nekaj malo ja
<dz0ny> jao kako ma že excel končnico
<dz0ny> xcl?
<dz0ny> clx
<dz0ny> xlc
<dz0ny> xls it is
<CrazyLemon> 31.12.2012 - 20.3.2010
<CrazyLemon> $A1-$A2
<CrazyLemon> $A$1-$A$2
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to zma tud jaz
<dz0ny> z funkcijo = ....
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ali potrebuješ funkcijo za minus?
<dz0ny> ne funkcijo kjer vneseš datum ločeno torej leto mesec dan
<dz0ny> potem pa diff al neki
<CrazyLemon> thats beyond me :)
<CrazyLemon> a na SŠ še učijo excel al kaj? :)
<dz0ny> mhm v učnem načrtu pa to na polno mikrokrofe sponzorirajo
<dz0ny> al obratno
<dz0ny> aja danes sem spet lovca(s puško) srečal, sva se samo pozdravila :)
<dz0ny> ni bil več nič hud
<CrazyLemon> spet?
<CrazyLemon> hud?
<CrazyLemon> a sem kaj zamudil? :)
<dz0ny> včeraj sem šel jagat za smrekco/bor sem mu baje divjad splašil ker sem se potikal po gozdu
<dz0ny> in potem tip brez da bi ga jaz videl strelja ene 30m od mene
<dz0ny> in ja potem je bil kao hud
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> Å¡e dobro da me ni obstrelil
<CrazyLemon> a si imel vsaj tist brezrokavnik gor? da ne boš drugič ti fasal kak strel
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> ne v vojaški opremi čist
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tf2 real life??
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<dz0ny> mja, ustrašiš se. Sem včeraj opustil idejo da bi smrekco dobil
<dz0ny> hec je bil da sem bil mogoče 500m od hiše
<dz0ny> rakin jagri
<dz0ny> frakin*
<CrazyLemon> drugič lepo zvonček s sabo da te ja sliši :D
<dz0ny> sej me je sliša, če je pol trdil da sem mu jago zjebal...
<dz0ny> drugič bom jaz painball vzel
<dz0ny> paintball
<dz0ny> lol http://semiaccurate.com/2012/12/19/with-surface-tanking-microsoft-digs-faster/#.UNHSNszJP8Y
<Seniorita> With Surface tanking, Microsoft digs faster | SemiAccurate
<dz0ny> kaj za vraga so pa pričakovali
<zdobersek> tablet za 900$, Apple wannabe? :>
<CrazyLemon> meni je surface kr kul zadeva :)
<zdobersek> mhm, se povej ...
<dz0ny> meni tud ce mi ga enden zastonj da
<CrazyLemon> kaj naj ti Å¡e povem? kako v kopru ni ene normalne racunalniske trgovine? :)
<dz0ny> kupil ga pa nebi tud ce bi mel 5k v rezervi
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mas trst cez mejo
<CrazyLemon> no..tudi js ne bi dal 900€ za tablico
<zdobersek> tud jst bi vzel potem enga, ce kdo casti
<dz0ny> SHOUTS: mikrokrofi slovenski a slište? Ubuntu skupnost si želi free surface tablet...
<dz0ny> in potem vse tiho je bilo
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> damo prosnjo na microsoft.si
<zdobersek> v prvem tednu opravimo negativen review, v drugem pa gor portamo linux
<dz0ny> RANDOM FACT: Ob black friday Shoppers bought 17.2 items per hour at the Apple Store and only 3.5 items per hour at the Microsoft Store. 2/3 of products in at the Microsoft Store were xbox games.
<dz0ny> 2/3 of products sold at the Microsoft Store were xbox games.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ce poznas kr :) Sam po moje se ne splača ker so dal preslab arm cpu, zato surface tudi šteka
<zdobersek> ampak stvar stane 900$, to je quality guaranteed!
<dz0ny> hm prvi batch je imel neke problem z tistimi snap in tipkovnicami
<dz0ny> razumem pa kam ciljaš...
<dz0ny> http://digia.com/en/Home/Company/News/Digia-launches-Qt-5-cross-platform-application-development-and-UI-framework/
<Seniorita> Digia launches Qt 5 cross-platform application development and UI framework
<CrazyLemon> kul..gugl riše tudi grafe
<zdobersek> so does your hand!
<zdobersek> res bo konc sveta: http://lists.webkit.org/pipermail/webkit-dev/2012-December/023178.html
<zdobersek> :D
<Seniorita> [webkit-dev] MS Open Tech - Initial Prototype of Pointer Events
<dz0ny> haha, sam w3c kolikor vem ne podpira pointer events in jih nikoli ne bo
<dz0ny> al se je politika kaj spremenila
<dz0ny> mislim malo pozni so če želijo to vrinit http://www.w3.org/News/2012#entry-9667
<Seniorita> W3C News Archive: 2012      W3C
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CE0Q904gtMI
<Seniorita> Golden Eagle Snatches Kid - YouTube
<zdobersek> bo stvar v html6!
<dz0ny> http://www.pickywallpapers.com/?app#/female-celebrities/mila-kunis/
<Seniorita> Stunning HD Wallpapers For 100+ Gadgets And Desktop
 * dz0ny odkril seamless mode v virtualbox, oh joy
<zdobersek> zdobersek: ping
<zdobersek> zdobersek: ping
<zdobersek> ???
<zdobersek> zdobersek: ping
<zdobersek> ??
<zdobersek> zdobersek: ping
<zdobersek> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> ok, pardon za spam.
<zdobersek> zdobersek: ping
<zdobersek> zdobersek: pong
<dz0ny> zdobersek: poke
<zdobersek> dz0ny: PUNCH
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1RQyqhp9XDU
<Seniorita> Golden Eagle Snatches Toddler Off the Ground - YouTube
<zdobersek> a je to za smejat?
<sterna> je ja
<sterna> glede na to da je obviously fake
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> :>
<sterna> pamz k zna hodt je tezk 10+ kil
<dz0ny> sterna: ampak kakšnega pa vseeno lahko potegneš za nos
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: kateri fglrx si že rekel da imaš ti?
<R33D3M33R> meni dela tale 12.9 iz uradnega repozitorija bistveno slabše kot pa različica, ki sem jo imel nameščeno na Debianu
<R33D3M33R> in to govorim o različici 12.4!
<R33D3M33R> 12.6 je pa tudi super delal
<dz0ny> beta11 for tf2
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak to moram downloadati ali je kak ppa?
<dz0ny> download build deb, install
<dz0ny> ali pa če zaupaš meni :)
<dz0ny> mam pakete
<R33D3M33R> mah, saj zbuildam tudi sam, ampak ne vem kako se bo obnašalo ob nadgradnji jedra
<R33D3M33R> a dkms zbuilda to?
<dz0ny> dkms
<dz0ny> sam rebuilda
<R33D3M33R> aha, torej tudi za downloadan gonilnik?
<dz0ny> mhm
<R33D3M33R> no, potem pa kul
<dz0ny> samo namesto da namestiš download
<dz0ny> narediš deb paket
<R33D3M33R> ja, buildpkg
<dz0ny> in ga namestiš
<dz0ny> jp
<R33D3M33R> ni mi pa jasno zakaj je ta iz repota tako počasen
<R33D3M33R> ob alt-tab mi Å¡tekajo okna
<dz0ny> who knows...
<dz0ny> včeraj smo pri crazj lemon ugotivl da je imel premalo vrama :)
<dz0ny> aka iz nekaj 30fps je Å¡lo na sto :)
<R33D3M33R> aha, torej v biosu je nastavil več?
<dz0ny> mhm
<R33D3M33R> no zanimivo
<R33D3M33R> torej zdaj mu ne sesipa več tf2?
<zdobersek> kaj potem mu APU celo konkretno dela?
<zdobersek> somebody ping meh!
<R33D3M33R> [18:08] [CTCP] Received CTCP-PING reply from zdobersek: 1 second.
<zdobersek> se vedno povezan, hvala.
<R33D3M33R> lol, na kurzor se je očitno zaradi nekega buga prilepila skakajoča ikonica od thunderbirda :)
<R33D3M33R> in zdaj če poženem thunderbird še 1x, vidim 2 skakajoči ikonici :D
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/a5lBP.gif
<zdobersek> to so bli casi ..
<R33D3M33R> časi so bili takrat ko si HL1 igral pa si dvakrat zaporedoma quicksejval z 2 točkama življenja
<R33D3M33R> ou yeah
<R33D3M33R> noter pa polno komandosov :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R bom vidu ob intenzivnem igranju tf2 ali zmrzne sistem ali ne :)
<R33D3M33R> brb, restart
<CrazyLemon> hah.. ni andreja :D
<zdobersek> ohnoes!
<dz0ny> aticonfig --initial :) smo pozabili omenit
<R33D3M33R> evo, igra dela brezhibno
<R33D3M33R> in to s 300 FPS-ji
<R33D3M33R> očitno je nek lock vklopljen
<R33D3M33R> ker ne gre čez :D
<R33D3M33R> Å¡e alt+tab deluje
<dz0ny> a od amdja logo ti je všeč
<CrazyLemon> torej..tocno 25ur si potreboval
<CrazyLemon> :>
<R33D3M33R> ne, bi manj, če bi že v štartu downloadal igro še 1x
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni
<CrazyLemon> zgubu si stavo
<CrazyLemon> :P
<R33D3M33R> kako stavo?
<CrazyLemon> vceraj si stavo omenjal
<R33D3M33R> problem ni bil v gonilnikih ampak v pokvarjenih gcf fajlih
<CrazyLemon> linux je..seveda ne bo vse tako kot mora bit..thats the point!
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak to ni bil problem gonilnika, temveč steama samega
<dz0ny> tud to da samo client kuro 300mb rama je absurd
<dz0ny> kuri
<R33D3M33R> če ga imaš več GB to ni problem :D
<dz0ny> true
<zdobersek> not at all ... :>
<R33D3M33R> meni kurita tam nekje 1.5 GB
<R33D3M33R> steam+tf2
<UbuntuSiWarrior> R33D3M33R vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@dm_cod4_shipment_b1), trenutno igrajo R33D3M33R!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfnTabsOjpw
<Seniorita> Water War with Tom Cruise and Jimmy Fallon - YouTube
<R33D3M33R> najbolj carsko je pa to, da imam desktop effects vklopljene in vseeno Å¡pil dela s polno paro :D
<dz0ny> ha Å¡e bolj carsko http://screencloud.net/v/vE7
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 18:45:59
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: caki, zdej si na linuxu? kter shell?
<R33D3M33R> KDE ali kaj misliš?
<zdobersek> ja.
<R33D3M33R> KDE 4.9.3
<zdobersek> sej je bil en blog na temo, zakaj je KDE najboljsi linux DE za gaming ...
<R33D3M33R> no, če imaš švoh mašino, potem je daleč od tega :)
<R33D3M33R> za močnejšo pa definitivno je
<zdobersek> afair sploh ne koristijo GL ipd.?
<zdobersek> i.e. pospeseno grafiko ...
<dz0ny> kaj potem gremo en Å¡pil tf2?
<dz0ny> al čemu je bilo povabilo?
<R33D3M33R> ravno sedaj imam namizne učinke preko opengl
<R33D3M33R> druga možnost je pa xrender
<R33D3M33R> ne vem kaj je boljše
<lynxlynxlynx> zdobersek: avtomatski fallback ima
<lynxlynxlynx> compositing je vedno vključen, ker je tud software pipe dovolj sposoben
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim, da ga izključi samo za celozaslonske programe, tako da ni težav s špili
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer pa valda uporablja gl
<sterna> nc
<sterna> domov pocas
<sterna> srecno
<dz0ny> sterna: ?
<dz0ny> wrong window?
<zdobersek>  this is not twitter! nor facebook!
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ti to meni?
<R33D3M33R> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<Seniorita> The Humble Indie Bundle 7 (pay what you want and help charity)
<sasa84> zdobersek, vročino mam :\
<zdobersek> dz0ny: sterni
<zdobersek> sasa84: :/
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: je to mozno prek steama nabavt?
<zdobersek> zdobersek: yup
<dz0ny> jao for some strange reason libre writer ne zna besedo prečrtat, niti google docs niti gmail, ffs
 * dz0ny ko sem jezen sem bilingual 
<CrazyLemon> a ti jo js prečrtam?
<CrazyLemon> meni LO normalno prečrta
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.com/santatracker/
<Seniorita> Google Santa Tracker
<zdobersek> ni sel nek uraden santa tracker na bing?
<CrazyLemon> to je uradno!
<zdobersek> !g santa tracker will use bing
<Seniorita> Norad &#39;Santa tracker&#39; drops Google Maps for Bing this Christmas ... http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2012/dec/19/norad-santa-tracker-google-bing
<zdobersek> Barack Obama person of the year
<zdobersek> lol @ https://twitter.com/EliTerry/status/281463945712259072
<Seniorita> Twitter / EliTerry: The only way to protect ourselves ...
<dz0ny> haha eagle picking kid je že meme
<zdobersek> meh ...
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: prosim lepo http://screencloud.net/v/uxxG
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 21:04:49
<zdobersek> humble bundle iger ne gre instalirat prek steama.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: dobiš ključe potem pa lahko aktiviraš...
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ja, ampak mi (vsaj) prve igre ne registrira kot podprte na linuxu
<R33D3M33R> jah, to boš pa moral še čakati
<R33D3M33R> ko bo beta zaključena, bodo dodali nove igre
<R33D3M33R> saj jaz imam tudi 70 hib iger pa jih samo 10 kaže
<zdobersek> skoda .. glede na to, da imajo igre podporo za linux.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/dz0ny.odt
<dz0ny> jaz sem upal da bo za božič l4d2 za linux, pa očitno ne bo
<zdobersek> pis bozicku ... se je cas :>
<R33D3M33R> vsekakor je čudaško da so se širokoustili s l4d namesto, da bi teste tf2 objavljali
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: in kaj je to? :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kaj kaj je to?
<CrazyLemon> za dz0nya je..ne se ti sekirat :D
<R33D3M33R> aha, torej to je besedilo, ki ga bo on poslal naprej?
<R33D3M33R> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj bo naredu z njim..niti me ne briga :D
<R33D3M33R> a so pri vam v tf2 backpack itemi tudi ful majhni?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: prisrčna hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ne vem kakšni so..ampak meni zgledajo normalni :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny np
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej mi povej kej si to našel? Ukaz ker, sem očitno čorav in ga ne najdem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny označiš -> desni klik -> slog -> prečrtano
<dz0ny> jao jaz pa pod oblika iščem.
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: meni se zdi da je l4d2 na malce bolj napredni osnovi (nekaj med source in source2) narejen kot tf2. Ker je v win veliko bolj odziven kot tf2
<CrazyLemon> http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/846939854349012950/
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Steam for Linux
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 2 thx
<zdobersek> oyea, top gun na hrt2
 * CrazyLemon pukes
<R33D3M33R> hmm, CrazyLemon: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI1MDI a upaš namestiti? :)
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] AMD Catalyst 12.12 For Linux Released
<CrazyLemon> Latest Beta Driver	109.4 MB	12.11 Beta	12/3/2012
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ne :)
<CrazyLemon> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<Seniorita> AMD Catalyst™ Proprietary Display Driver - Linux x86 & Linux x86_64
<sterna> sam omenu sm
<sterna> da morm domov po napornem dnevu
<zdobersek> jst sm sam podzgal ranterja :>
<CrazyLemon> !forum RTL8191
<Seniorita>  /webhp?hl=sl
<sasa84> zdobersek, top gun? <3
<zdobersek> sasa84: je ze konc :>
 * sasa84 si predstavlja CrazyLemon v mornariški uniformi ...
<zdobersek> oooh, kinky!
<sasa84> zdobersek, vročino mam :\
<sasa84> jemlji stvari z rezervo :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: mogoce te SailorLemon ohladi!
<sasa84> ooooo
<sasa84> SailorLemon :>
<sasa84> že ime je tako...
<sasa84> !g village people in the navy
<Seniorita> In the Navy - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DInBXu-iY7cw
<sasa84> zdobersek, predstavlji si CrazyLemon v taki uniformi k v tem komadu
<sasa84> čeprou...mogoče bi mu una indijanska odprava še bl pasala :$
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej zresni se :d
<CrazyLemon> a gre kdo TF2??
<sasa84> jaaa, so männlich :P
<zdobersek> lmao
<zdobersek> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2720007725/q=nexus/tablicni-racunalnik-asus-nexus-7#tech
<Seniorita> Tablični računalnik Asus Nexus 7 - mimovrste=)
<zdobersek> 16GB
<zdobersek> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2720009828/q=nexus/tablicni-racunalnik-asus-nexus-7-32gb#tech
<zdobersek> 32GB
<Seniorita> Tablični računalnik Asus Nexus 7 32GB - mimovrste=)
<zdobersek> - 16GB => +0.90€
<zdobersek> prekleti telebani ..
<sasa84> wtf je žiroskop?
<sasa84> gleda za žiri? :P
<sasa84> to je kšn app za polhanje :P
<zdobersek> evo ... sem se oropal :/
<zdobersek> !g gyroscope
<Seniorita> Gyroscope - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyroscope
<sasa84> zdobersek, si kupu?
<CrazyLemon> ombog!
<CrazyLemon> ne veš kaj je žiroskop!?1?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja...zdj sm vidla
<sasa84> nism vedla d se ta reč tko imenuje :S
<CrazyLemon> KDO PRIDE IGRAT TF2 DA LAHKO STESTIRAM RAM
<CrazyLemon> HVALA
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: OK SAM MALO DA GREM NA WC
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: A OK
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek OK..GOOD LUCK IN THERE!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: PROSIM TE ODGOVORI KER NE VEM CE ME BOS CAKAL (KO BOM KAKAL)
<zdobersek> OK ZE GREM
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> zdobersek, sraček!
<sasa84> zdobersek pa dolgo kaka :S
<zdobersek> sasa84: ti k mas vrocino, da se  ti ne bo se kej razvil :>
<CrazyLemon> pust ga naj kaka v miru!!
<zdobersek> ja!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst ne vem kok to zgleda, k punce ne kakamo :$
<sasa84> no, zdj pa morm it spat :P
<sasa84> lahkonočkooo
<sterna> lahko noc.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: :/
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek tnx for testing
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: rezultat?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ni očiten? :D
<CrazyLemon> sicer sedaj se fpsji gibljejo med 90 in 160
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni to to
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno zmrzne
<CrazyLemon> ni ram..ni shared memory..ni cpu
<zdobersek> cpu? :>
<CrazyLemon> tf2&|ati
<CrazyLemon> +driver
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1676-1: AppArmor update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1676-1/
<dz0ny> haha https://soundcloud.com/kielyrich/the-who-baba-oriley-kiely-rich
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny spet mi je freeznu :)
<dz0ny> hm a nove gonilnik si že probu?
<dz0ny> oz a niste prej to debatirala z andrejem
<CrazyLemon> sej ni novih
<dz0ny> ah pol to on stare novice psota
<dz0ny> posta
<CrazyLemon> novice je 8 dni stara
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-20
<dz0ny> cak a ti niams ta novga gonilnika?
<CrazyLemon> 11ko mam
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem spat.. LN
<dz0ny> LN
<dz0ny> http://steamcommunity.com/games/221410/announcements/detail/1747660173332716773
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Linux Beta Access
<dz0ny> steam je public
<dz0ny> pa fixal so cpu bug
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/a-totally-reasonable-spot-to-put-a-pile-of-snow-in.jpg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: update yo steam client!
<dz0ny> Jutro delavni narod
<zdobersek> Jutro tudi nedelavnim (?)
<sasa84> jutro dz0ny, jutro zdobersek
<sasa84> *ačiha*
<dz0ny> Zdobersek :-)
<zdobersek> sasa84: coffee a day makes the cold go away!
<zdobersek> (sicer ni res, ampak ... coffee :>)
<zdobersek> http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/155cmf/the_warz_controversy_explanation_and_full_timeline/
<Seniorita> The WarZ controversy explanation and full timeline : gaming
<zdobersek> zabava prve klase :>
<dz0ny> Steam ni več beta :-) pa crazylemonu so cpu bug fixal
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> ce je sploh cpu kriv.
<sasa84> zdobersek, zgleda d s kavo ne deluje :\
<dz0ny> sasa84: borovničke, medica itd
<dz0ny> kava samo poslabša ker te dehidrira
<sasa84> dz0ny, npr ja :P
<sasa84> ma veš kaj bo problem.. vrjetn je ful suh zrak k se kur in...
<sasa84> bom probala zdej delat to, kar priporoča petra majdič... d daš vlažno brisačo na radiator :P
<dz0ny> a nisi rekal da maš vročino pa kašaljaš včeri,
<dz0ny> to ni suh zrak :)
<sasa84> prehlad a ne?
<sasa84> vročina, kašelj, grlo, smrkanje... upam, d mi dons ne začne še iz oči tečt
<sasa84> morm it v lj na fax...k mam en kolokvij al kwa že
<zdobersek> nea joci!
<sasa84> zdobersek, :(
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AVXlzgDgV0 Å¡e malo melanholije
<Seniorita> Peer Kusiv - Let Her Go - YouTube
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://gostilna-roznahisa.com/
<Seniorita> Gostilna Rožna hiša
<njupalo> dzony kako nastavim privzet program za pdf datoteke na 'Evince' ?
<dz0ny> njupalo: Nastavitve > sistem >ostalo >privzeto programi
<dz0ny> ali pa na pdf klikneš > lastnoosti >odpri z evince nastavi za privzeto program
<CrazyLemon> desni klik na PDF -> Lastnosti -> Odpri z -> Pregledovalnik dokumentov > Nastavi za privzeto
<modelcek> jao, kake bisere mamo na fdv-ju :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny nč ne bo pomagalo
<CrazyLemon> ker ni cpu
<modelcek> za domaco nalogo je blo treba narest wordpress blog, in pol naletim na tale link na forumu za oddajo naloge
<modelcek> http://localhost:27676/
<njupalo> CrazyLemon to sem poskusil pa v spisku datotek ne najdem 'evince'
<CrazyLemon> njupalo če bi to poskusil bi videl da nisem napisal evince
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oh yee of little faith!
<dz0ny> modelcek: katera smer, ker me vztrajno prepričujejo da wp ni več v programu
<njupalo> ja ampak jaz imam instaliran samo evince!
<modelcek> druzboslovna informatika
<dz0ny> modelcek: thx
<CrazyLemon> a dejansko je WP v programu?
<CrazyLemon> da faq?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sure sure, sam falijo bistvo :)
<modelcek> ja :D
<njupalo> CrazyLemon 'pregledovalnik dokumentov' ni na spisku! Kako ga dodam? Instaliran pa je!
<dz0ny> ker pol na razgovoru zadelo, rečejo da znajo wp > to pomeni da znajo pisat v wordu pa c/p v wordpress
<CrazyLemon> njupalo ja klikni na pokaži druge programe :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.teamfortress.com/mechaupdate/
<Seniorita> Team Fortress 2 - The Mecha Update
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny new mvm map! big rock!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to bo zate :)
<dz0ny> ps a koga moti če malo muske postam :)
<CrazyLemon> če se ne bo to rekurzivno ponavljalo vsakih x minut kjer je x < 5      mene ne moti
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: napis skripto! :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek steam res kuri manj CPUja
<CrazyLemon> ampak to ni fix v TF2 :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v changelogu je blo lepo napisan, da se CPU odslej v TF2 manj koristi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne.. STEAM uses less cpu WHILE playing TF2
<CrazyLemon> ne TF2 uses less cpu
<zdobersek> I stand corrected.
<CrazyLemon> pa to sploh ni point..ker je Å¡e CPU rezerve ko igram
<zdobersek> OTOH, ti itak nimas CPUja.
<CrazyLemon> right..imam abakus :>
<CrazyLemon> aja!
<CrazyLemon> pa nova orožja so pri TF2!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: v katerem paralelnem vesolju ti to vidiš? meni nikjer nobenega tf2 update ne kaže
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej meni tudi ne
<CrazyLemon> sam berem :D
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0EDoYRolGo
<Seniorita> The xx - &#39;Last Christmas&#39; in the BBC Radio 1 Live Lounge - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://www.teamfortress.com/post.php?id=9632
<CrazyLemon> piše
<Seniorita> Team Fortress 2
<CrazyLemon> "Coming soon"
<CrazyLemon> torej kmalu!
<zdobersek> ... but not today.
<zdobersek> ma ne, marinic odstopa
<zdobersek> ja zakaj pa to.
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/alter_55/status/281698282776981504
<Seniorita> Twitter / alter_55: Taksist Ibro pelje gorenca ...
<zdobersek> taboljsi drop
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAYL5H46QnQ
<Seniorita> Threw It On The Ground - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theonion.com/video/new-iphone-geared-towards-collegeaged-girls-comes,30769/
<Seniorita> New iPhone Geared Towards College-Aged Girls Comes With Pre-Shattered Screen | The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: talk to me
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek do i have to?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: teb tf2 crasha? kaj tocno se zgodi?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne crasha
<CrazyLemon> zmrzne
<CrazyLemon> cel sistem :)
<zdobersek> se RAM zapolni? CPU (no, APU) hog?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope nope
<zdobersek> hm
<zdobersek> si probu poganjat top v ttyju, ko je bil tf2 prizgan?
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448785/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> sem mel tudi CPU log
<CrazyLemon> samo ne vem vec kje je
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..sm opazoval tako cpu kot memory pa ni nic takega
<zdobersek> %memused vseskoz nad 96%??
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek %memused = used + cache
<CrazyLemon> 12:32:45    kbmemfree kbmemused  %memused kbbuffers  kbcached  kbcommit   %commit  kbactive   kbinact
<CrazyLemon> 12:32:48      3080944   4558288     59,67    321336   2416508   4799028     25,66   2163240   1824512
<CrazyLemon> free -m
<CrazyLemon>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CrazyLemon> Mem:          7460       4453       3006          0        313       2362
<CrazyLemon> -/+ buffers/cache:       1778       5682
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/magazin/aktualno/sved-zaradi-zasvojenosti-s-heay-metalom-upravicen-do-invalidnine LOL
<Seniorita> Šved zaradi zasvojenosti s heay metalom upravičen do invalidnine | Dnevnik.si
<lynxlynxlynx> wat
<miha> :)))
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/svet/na-kitajskem-aretirali-skoraj-1000-clanov-apokalipticne-sekte
<Seniorita> Na Kitajskem aretirali skoraj 1000 članov apokaliptične sekte | Dnevnik.si
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: informiraj me, zakaj ti sar kaze sam 3GB, free -m pa >7?
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8329228/Karikatura-dneva
<Seniorita> Karikatura dneva - Finance.si
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tisti paste je bil ko sem mel se 4gb
<CrazyLemon> sedaj imam 8gb
<zdobersek> in se vedno zre 96%?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej ti pise koliko trenutno "zre"
<CrazyLemon> 2.4gb je cached
<CrazyLemon> dejansko "žre" pa 1.7 ..kar je vidno v freeju
<zdobersek> pa gonis trenutno tf2?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne? :)
<zdobersek> OBRAZDLAN
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: come on, join in!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..lačn sem
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocuL96syBJ8
<CrazyLemon> mmmm
<Seniorita> Daym Drops Reviews the McRib on "Late Night With Jimmy Fallon" - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> pravkar me je tušmobil kušnu :D
<CrazyLemon> da faq is with ":-*" i have no idea
<zdobersek> kissasses!
<CrazyLemon> indeed..ampak če želijo kissassat pol naj raje drugič raje dajo recimo 20min pogovora for free
<CrazyLemon> bbs
<miha> !g love is in the air
<Seniorita> John Paul Young - Love Is In The Air (1978) - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DNNC0kIzM1Fo
<dz0ny> q: kako pridem do gesla, ki sem ga vnesel v nautilus "poveži se v oddaljeni strežnik" in dodal med zaznamke
<zdobersek> mogoc je zdej ze pr Amazonu :>
<zdobersek> potem pa dodam se tve frazi
<zdobersek> EC2
<zdobersek> brute force
<zdobersek> dve*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1677-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1677-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1678-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1678-1/
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8329268 pa bodo sindikati dobili, kar so želeli :D
<Seniorita> Šušteršič: Plače v javnem sektorju bodo zamudile - Finance.si
<miha> Those suicide bombers deserve to die!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1679-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1679-1/
<dz0ny> http://www.jetbrains.com/specials/index.jsp
<Seniorita> JetBrains :: Special Offers
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: http://www.neowin.net/news/google-contemplating-a-99-nexus-7
<Seniorita> Google contemplating a $99 Nexus 7
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM not gonna happen :D
<lynxlynxlynx> If you are what you eat, then you need to lay off of the jerky
<zdobersek> if you are what you eat, you should stop eating from the toilet
<zdobersek> OHSNAP
<CrazyLemon> oh no he didnt
<dz0ny> tf2 zvečer anyone?
<miha> if you are what you eat: pig? cow? chicken?
<CrazyLemon> miha hot dog!!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sure
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a bo mvm bigrock ?!?!? :D
<zdobersek> dokler te ne disconnecta :>
<CrazyLemon> dokler ne zmrzne :>
<CrazyLemon> potem resetiram in se enkrat joinam
<CrazyLemon> potem se enkrat zmrzne in odneham
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: valve vpraši če bojo dostavili mvm_bigrock
<miha> CrazyLemon: cool
 * miha ut2004 ne zmrzne :D
<CrazyLemon> miha niti world of goo demo ne zmrzne..
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> ko že omenjaš... pingus bo glih prov za igrat :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/vtisi/2012/12/planetside_2.aspx
<Seniorita> Ocenili smo: Planetside 2 - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kot tf2 on crack
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> mi je pa všeč orožje!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: da ne boš kmalu lanza ratu
<zdobersek> oohlala, tale kafe je bil pa odvec ...
<zdobersek> kje je mernik? mu povem, kok pride preko 300fps v tf2 ...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah.. moja mama nima nobenega orožja :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poop much? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/gallery/axQFp
<Seniorita> Breaking bad news to the bf - Imgur
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<dz0ny> ahh cloud atlas je na pašnikih v BDRip
<CrazyLemon> ni ga na mojem pašniku
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mja jaz pa ugotavlajm da je z cam audio
<zdobersek> people, chillax
<zdobersek> go to the cinemaz
<zdobersek> lmao, v avstraliji ze 21.12
<UbuntuSiWarrior>  dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri tf2(mvm_bigrock)! trenutno igra samo dz0ny :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: mhm
<zdobersek> problem je, ker bo nekje na svetu 20. al pa 22., ce pride do apokalipse
<zdobersek> to je pa kontradiktorno
<zdobersek> segfault, po domace.
<miha> ja no, zihr je po nekem časovnem standardu. GMT? :)
<sterna> GMT ni noben standard halo
<sterna> UTC al pa TAI
<miha> GMT je klasika. ne bit tolk moderen
<sterna> GMT je krneki
<sterna> en je narisu crto k niti z osjo rotacije niti z magnetnim polom ni aligned
<sterna> in je tam zdej nek G
<sterna> halo.
<sterna> UTC se vsaj ne dela da ni kompletno arbitraren zenit based standard
<sterna> TAI je pa itak "ok, zdej znamo mert sekunde, k recem 'zdaj' zacnemo"
<sterna> kot ucijo na fmf:
<sterna> Fizik na vrtiljak ne vzame svoje punce, ampak svojo cezijevo uro.
<sterna> Andrej Likar
<sterna> hehe
<miha> fiziki so čudni? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mcdonalds.si/si/restavracije/koper/
<Seniorita> McDonald's
<CrazyLemon> se 2 dni!!
<miha> 2 dni?
<miha> jutri... :D
<zdobersek> ja ...
<zdobersek> ne vem, zakaj so se sploh spravli odpirat :>
<jodlajodla> ahoj
<jodlajodla> nucam mal pomoči, če slučajno kdo ve kaj bi lahko bilo narobe... imam acer aspire one 725, naložil sem xubuntu in zadeva je s prve delovala brez težav. edini problem ki ga imam je to, da je temperatura ves čas okoli 80° C kar se mi za netbook zdi precej veliko, je pa res da še nisem namestil karkšnihkoli dodatnih gonilnikov
<jodlajodla> poskusim namestiti še dodatne gonilnike, če bo boljše?
<LorD_DDooM> Katero grafično imaš?
<jodlajodla> ubistvu je to APU - AMD Fusion C-70 + HD 6290
<CrazyLemon> mora bit bolje
<CrazyLemon> in zihr bo bolje
<jodlajodla> namestil sem še zaprtokodni gonilnik ter restartal... težava je, da dobim v desnem kotu spodaj logo AMD Unsupported hardware
<LorD_DDooM> Aha; AMD torej. Trenutno imaš naložene default open source gonilnike, ki imajo izklopljen power management. Lahko ga ročno vklopiš  ali pa namestiš dodatne gonilnike (priporočeno)
<jodlajodla> bom preklopil Å¡e na dodatne gonilnike z update
<LorD_DDooM> Če imaš watermark, si naložil beta gonilnike...vsi AMD beta gonilniki imajo watermark. Si naložil preko ubuntu installerja (jockey) ali iz spletne strani?
<jodlajodla> installer
<jodlajodla> programski viri -> dodatni gonilniki
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: ti ziher veš kateri fglrx je zdaj aktualen  da ne bo watermarka
<CrazyLemon> beta gonilniki imajo "Testing Use Only"
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM zadnji je 12.10
<CrazyLemon> 12.11 je beta
<jodlajodla> preklopil sem Å¡e na fglrx-updates
<jodlajodla> da vidim kakšen bo odziv potem
<CrazyLemon> je kaj nižja temperatura po namestitvi lastniških gonilnikov?
<CrazyLemon> mogla bi bit
<jodlajodla> ne :/
<LorD_DDooM> Morala bi biti
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla si zihr da gledaš tapravo temperaturo? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imam E-350 in je opazna razlika med open source, open source+dynpm in fglrxi
<CrazyLemon> CPUTIN:         +32.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)
<CrazyLemon> tole glej
<CrazyLemon> če uporabljaš lm-sensors
<jodlajodla> gledam prek xsensors...
<jodlajodla> bom pa namestil lm-sensors Å¡e
<jodlajodla> ampak najprej bom počakal na fglrx-updates, da vidim kakšen bo odziv potem
<CrazyLemon> This is another release of xsensors, a program designed to display all
<CrazyLemon> the related information from your motherboard sensors.  This information is
<CrazyLemon> gathered via lm_sensors, the software drivers that actually gathers the
<CrazyLemon> sensor information.
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla 'sensors' vpisi v terminal
<jodlajodla> razen če obstaja možnost, da program ne zazna prave temperature, kar pa mislim da je malo možno
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla zakaj je to malo možno? :)
<jodlajodla> temp1: +73.0°C (crit = 100°C)
<jodlajodla> glede na test iz notebookcheck, ki sem ga gledal pred nakupom je tole precej čudno, saj so tam dobili max temperaturo 45°C
<jodlajodla> sem restartal in odziv je enak kot prej -> unsupported hardware
<LorD_DDooM> A ne pride C-70 z 7290 ? 6290 ima C-60?
<jodlajodla> ja, očitno je res tako
<jodlajodla> prodajalci prodajajo napačne informacije :@
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla 'lspci | grep VGA'
<jodlajodla> je pa res da je sedaj temperatura 65° C
<LorD_DDooM> A lahko prosim vpišešp v terminal "lspci | grep -i avga" brez narekovajev
<LorD_DDooM> A lahko prosim vpišešp v terminal "lspci | grep -i vga" brez narekovajev*
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM seriously..so slow?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: jaz probam bit kulturen :>
<CrazyLemon> jebeš kulturo!
<CrazyLemon> čez 24 ur ne bo več nobenga na svetu
<jodlajodla> s tem ukazom ne zvem nič drugega kot: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 980a
<CrazyLemon> ti pa gledaš kulturo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jodlajodla> v nastavitvah driverja pa piše HD7200 series
<LorD_DDooM> kaj pa "lshw -class display" Ti kaj pametnega izpiše?
<CrazyLemon> pastebinit!
<LorD_DDooM> No saj če je 7200 series, poj je lahko samo 7290
<CrazyLemon> pa -c je okrajšava za -class :)
<dhbiker> spamit!
<jodlajodla> sicer so enake informacije kot prej... bom dal na pastebin
<jodlajodla> ... je pa res da se teh 70° C stopinj ne čuti nikjer, ker je tudi sam netbook dokaj hladen
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<CrazyLemon> sensors | pastebinit
<LorD_DDooM> Glede na to da je 7290 9W zadeva in C70 tudi tam nekjke...se ne bi smelo sploh poznat :>
<jodlajodla> http://pastebin.com/humsgs20
<Seniorita> -display                        description: VGA compatible controller         p - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> da faq je to za en pc da ni nobene informacije o kartici :D
<LorD_DDooM> A je možno da fglrx v skladiščih ne podpira 7290? Ker tole je izšlo 1.septembra letos
<jodlajodla> je hd7290, ker kolikor sem gledal je nekdo že pizdil čez to zadevo
<jodlajodla> samo ni nobene informacije o tem, da naj bi se zadeva kakorkoli grela
<jodlajodla> bi pa pričakoval neko temperaturo okol 40-50° C
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla  še to je preveč :)
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: kak pogledaš kater fglrx ima naložen? Ker če ima stable verzijo in mu nabija Unsupported watermark, poj hardware ni podprt
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM dpkg -l fglrx
<CrazyLemon> oziroma zdaj ima fglrx-updates?
<CrazyLemon> kaj imaš jodlajodla
<CrazyLemon> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware
<Seniorita> Hardware - cchtml.com
<CrazyLemon> tukaj se sploh ne omenja HD 7200 serija
<LorD_DDooM> To je zdaj izšlo, septembra
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz vem da sem za svojega E-350 rabil par mesecev, da sem sploh lahko fglrxe gor dal...
<jodlajodla> http://pastebin.com/UvwSPzgx
<Seniorita> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold  | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> prav tako tu ne http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalystSoftwareSuiteVersion1211BetaReleaseNotes.aspx
<Seniorita> AMD Catalyst™ Software Suite Version 12.11 Beta Release Notes
<CrazyLemon> to je zadnji release
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla fglrx-updates dej ..
<jodlajodla> to mam...
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla  ...
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l fglrx-updates
<jodlajodla> aha -.-"
<jodlajodla> ista zgodba kot pri fglrx
<CrazyLemon> rc piše?
<CrazyLemon> pol ni nameščen
<jodlajodla> to je vse kar izpiše -> http://pastebin.com/UvwSPzgx
<Seniorita> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold  | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked - Pastebin.com
<LorD_DDooM> Meni drugače na E-350 nikoli ni uspelo pravilno namestit fglrxov preko jockeya...sem moral vedno ročno namestit
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: če je proizvajalec kaj brskal po biosu od grafične (prilagodije vednor id) > rad počne sony, acer, msi potem moraš z dev.rules preimenovat kartico :)
<lynxlynxlynx> un watermark ni zanesljiv btw; jst sm ga mel vsaj pol leta, pa je vse delalo normalno
<lynxlynxlynx> pač kartica iz podprte serije, samo id pa še ni bil noter
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla to je star paste
<CrazyLemon> novega prilepi
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ta dvomim da je podprta kartica
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx:  un watermark lahko skriješ > https://gist.github.com/4198160
<Seniorita> atifix.sh
<jodlajodla> CrazyLemon ni spremembe razen imena - namesto fglrx piše fglrx-updates, to je vse
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ga nimam več
<lynxlynxlynx> pa niti ni tako moteč - raje kot praskat po enih bitih
<CrazyLemon> agreed
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla potem gonilnik ni nameščen
<CrazyLemon> lahko probaš to kar je LorD_DDooM  napisal..da ga ročno zbuildaš ter namestiš
<jodlajodla> ok
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da bo kaj bolše..ampak fuck it..vsaj ti ne bo dolgčas
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<jodlajodla> tega zbrišem tako, da v programskih virih spremenim na opensource gonilnik?
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla ne vem če to karkoli zbriše
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453154/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> tko js brišem fglrx
<CrazyLemon> brez xorg-driver-fglrx na koncu
<LorD_DDooM> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Quantal Installation Guide - cchtml.com
<jodlajodla> sicer se bom pa že nekako privadil, da bo zadeva malce bolj vroča, če bo sčasoma zadeva rešena, ker na winse enostavno ne bom šel
<LorD_DDooM> Tule imaš vse razloženo, tudi kako izbrišeš fglrxe
<jodlajodla> ok, hvala zaenkrat, bb 30-40 min
<sasa84> Juhu;-)
<CrazyLemon> če nič druzga..boš vidu kaj pravijo na askubuntu
<UbuntuSiWarrior> CraziestLemon vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@dm_cod4_shipment_b1), trenutno igrajo dz0ny, CraziestLemon!
<sasa84> Oh :-P
<UbuntuSiWarrior> ja oh!
<sterna> te zanemarja ane
<sterna> ta danasnja mladina.
<sasa84> Sterna, cist
<sasa84> Crazylemon tud sajbrat noče vec :-S
<UbuntuSiWarrior> tale crezy je pa natreniral tole
<sasa84> A zna ze rocket jumpat?
<sterna> dunno
<UbuntuSiWarrior> ne :(
<sasa84> :-/
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@dm_cod4_shipment_b1), trenutno igrajo dz0ny, CraziestLemon, R33D3M33R, zdobersek!
<sasa84> Miške moje, jst sibam spat :-)
<sasa84> Lahkonocko
<jodlajodla> eh.. sem obupal in bom zdr
<jodlajodla> *zdržal s takimi temperaturami
<LorD_DDooM> V čemu pa je problem?
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj z gonilniki?
<jodlajodla> na fglrx-updates so temperature za 10° C nižje kot pri opensource gonilniku
<LorD_DDooM> zanimivo, moj E-350 je na obeh gonilnikih mlačen, C70 je pa še šibkejši, tako da ne bi smel se gret
<jodlajodla> kater driver iz uradne strani potegnem - stable ali beta?
<LorD_DDooM> Nasjtabilnejši je 12.10, beta je pa 12.11beta11, vendar ta ima watermark
<jodlajodla> ok, bom namestil stable
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj, jaz mislim da je problem v tem, da ti fglrx ne podpira Å¡e tega embeded sistema
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko pa da bo s 13.1 ali 13.2 podpiral
<LorD_DDooM> Enako se je zgodilo z mojim E-350
<LorD_DDooM> Meni sicer ni bil problem zdržat z open source gonilniki, ampak se zadeva ni pretirano grela..sedaj imam pa še power management vklopljen, takoda fglrxov sploh ne pogrešam
<jodlajodla> kako pa zrihtam power management?
<LorD_DDooM> dynpm funkcijo moraš forcat v gonilnikih
<jodlajodla> ? :D
<LorD_DDooM> Žal zdajle ne morem pokazat, eno datoteko se naredi in forca ob bootu
<jodlajodla> ok, bom prej sprobal Å¡e tale stable driver iz njihove strani
<jodlajodla> je pa zanimivo da je bil na sam sistem že nameščen Linpus Linux, čeprav še očitno ni neke prave podpore
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla
<CrazyLemon> CPUTIN:         +42.0°C
<CrazyLemon> taka je temperatura APUja
<CrazyLemon> ko igraš igrico
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj ti se danes ni freeznal?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mogoče še bo!
<CrazyLemon> cross your fingers!
<zdobersek> fingers crossed!
<CrazyLemon> prasec..ubl te bom!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> ce sma v isti ekipi zej :>
<CrazyLemon> no..pol pa naslednjic :D
<jodlajodla> CrazyLemon bi pričakoval glede na to nekaj takega... mogoče bo pa v prihodnosti tako :P
<UbuntuSiWarrior> CraziestLemon vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_decoy), trenutno igrajo dz0ny, TFBot!
<UbuntuSiWarrior> zdobersek vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_decoy), trenutno igrajo dz0ny, TFBot!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: crash?
<UbuntuSiWarrior> zdobersek negative
<dz0ny> its me
<zdobersek> :/
<dz0ny> bom malo zamudil, morab oblikovalki razlozit kako se png izvozi da ni blurast
<dz0ny> ehh
<lynxlynxlynx> ehh
<lynxlynxlynx> men pa zadnjič pošlje izdelek z besedilom brez aa
<CrazyLemon> dejmo dz0ny dejmo!
<CrazyLemon> upam da je vsaj lustna oblikovalka
<dz0ny> ah samo bite(24b png)  ji omenim pa ona takoj da je to programiranje
<UbuntuSiWarrior> zdobersek vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_decoy), trenutno igrajo dz0ny, TFBot!
<UbuntuSiWarrior> zdobersek vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_decoy), trenutno igrajo dz0ny, TFBot!
<CrazyLemon> ah ja
<dz0ny> hm kul https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dates_predicted_for_apocalyptic_events
<Seniorita> List of dates predicted for apocalyptic events - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> no ce kdo potrebuje kako orozje pri tf2
<CrazyLemon> naj pove
<CrazyLemon> imam poln backpack
<dz0ny> edino kar ne moreš ne zanikat ali potrdit je alien invasion
<dz0ny> < govori o wikipedia
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOF2-DqIDKQ
<Seniorita> Two Weeks After Snowfall - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/?snr=1_4_4__12
<Seniorita> Featured Linux Games
<CrazyLemon> HOLIDAY SALE!
<dz0ny> http://89.212.110.180:2403/
<Seniorita> TF2 Ubuntu.si server
<CrazyLemon> hvali se ja :>
<zdobersek> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_who_have_claimed_to_be_Jesus
<Seniorita> List of people claimed to be Jesus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: z drugim mestom se glih ni za hvalit
<dz0ny> aja zadnji si bil :) haha
<dz0ny> sam si pa napredoval od zadnjič :)
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ja..iz zadnjega mesta zadnjic sem napredoval na
<CrazyLemon> zadnje mesto tokrat :>
<dz0ny> ko sva midva igrala je bilo -23 zate
<CrazyLemon> no..takrat sem poskusal cim vec z enim orozjem..ce bi menjal orozje ne bi bilo tako :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak sem se pac malo igral :)
<CrazyLemon> a world of goo je sam 60mb??
<dz0ny> pojma nimam
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> 80M tle
<CrazyLemon> lynx prek steama mi pravi 60mb.. pa kaj sta sam dva levela ? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz mam razpakirano ane
<lynxlynxlynx> stopenj je pa vsaj 30
<lynxlynxlynx> 2d Å¡pil pa to, nima kej se preseravat s prostorom
<dhbiker> tako je
<dhbiker> kaj zapravljate že prvi dam steam holiday salea ? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> en star him
<lynxlynxlynx> *hib
<dhbiker> očitno je valve kar fejst resen z steamom na linuxih
<dhbiker> glede na to da so kar novi tab Linux dali na prvo stran
<dhbiker> :D
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker je ze dolgo
<CrazyLemon> sam ga nisi vidu takrat ker nisi bil v beti :)
<dhbiker> oh.
<dhbiker> bastards
<marko-_-> a se spomnite
<marko-_-> 2 al 3 leta nazaj
<marko-_-> ko smo se pogovarjali o tistem čudnem tipu ki je prišel na irc na #linux in #c++ pa še neke kanale spraševat
<marko-_-> če bi bil folk pripravljen portat igrice
<marko-_-> in da je od steama
<marko-_-> pa noben ni verjel
<dhbiker> ja xD
<dhbiker> pa vsi so se smejali
<marko-_-> have some faith je sporočilo tega
<dhbiker> zdaj pa....
<marko-_-> :>
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-21
<sterna> moin
<dz0ny> a danes vsi Å¡e spijo or what?
<sterna> ja jsm zdej spal po zlo dolgem stretchu
<sterna> ene 40 ur
<sterna> tko da sm 10 ur skp spal
<sterna> baje me nc ni zbudil, pa so neki probaval okol sedmih zjutri
<dz0ny> a v spegu si ze ze pogledu, da e niso tetoviral kje? :)
<sterna> nah, i trust my associates.
<sterna> also nimamo spegla
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOF2-DqIDKQ
<Seniorita> Two Weeks After Snowfall - YouTube
<dz0ny> http://nixsrv.com/llthw
<Seniorita> llthw - *nix spellbook
<CrazyLemon> WAN
<CrazyLemon> (RfcData)	 14326940/70727	
<CrazyLemon>  	 3347950321/19974832
<CrazyLemon> se malo pa bo 20mio dropanih byteov!
<CrazyLemon> yay!Q
<CrazyLemon> -Q
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: zed is fscking awesome :)
<lynxlynxlynx> škoda da je večinoma nehal rantat
<sterna> zed's dead
<sterna> baby.
<CrazyLemon> TF2 MECHA UPDATE IS AVAILABLE!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny LorD_DDooM ^
<CrazyLemon> 552MB
<dz0ny> jaz protestiram
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ker so te "maji" razocarali? :)
<dz0ny> haha, ne sej je bilo konc sveta samo v drugem vzporednem vesolju
<sasa84> sterna, nimate Å¡pegla doma?
<dz0ny> tf2.ubuntu.si kaze sedaj pravilno?
<dz0ny> ^^ crazylemon
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne.. sej blaz se ni joinal na irc :>
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<Seniorita> Steam under Linux - Valve Developer Community
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: define MECHA
<CrazyLemon> !g tf2 mecha update
<Seniorita> Team Fortress 2 - The Mecha Update http://www.teamfortress.com/mechaupdate/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek good enough? :>
<sterna> http://img.pr0gramm.com/2012/12/1356046283304.png
<sterna> best end of the world pic i've seen
<zdobersek> 12.11 nej bi blo fertik?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> ker se ob .12 zacne zima :D
<zdobersek> a pol je ze zima?
<CrazyLemon> jp!
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<zdobersek> no, zdej se mi je pa cel svet podru.
<CrazyLemon> oh snap!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: Re: Ubuntu 12.10 install, unallocated space na HDD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39396/#p39396
<CrazyLemon> vse do 31. 12. 2012 vam bomo pakete dostavljali povsem brezplačno!
<CrazyLemon> prasci
<CrazyLemon> zdaj ko sem ze kupu ram
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://noembed.com/i/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A-mPJlgCMAAVRuu.jpg
<zdobersek> yeah, let's all get fired!
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sem misli bolj v kontekstu crazyjevega izpada
<zdobersek> dz0ny: aaaaaaaaaaaah :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: no, na ulco! mogoc kej s tovornjaka pade.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek meh..ti tovornjaki sam pastete prevazajo
<CrazyLemon> nc uporabnega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> torej..telekom mi sporoca da mi je ponovno odpravil napako
<CrazyLemon> brez da bi padu dol
<CrazyLemon> 3390604289/20107363    bytes/drops
<CrazyLemon> bomo vidli čez par ur kako kaže
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a potem mvm nov si že probla al še ne?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> čakam da se zbere ubuntu.si banda :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v bistvu ti pri novem mvm največ profitiraš
<CrazyLemon> ker boš bil mecha engineer :D
<dz0ny> hm a ni to nov bot kao
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mobitel.si/telefoni-in-naprave/aparati.aspx?aid=2012&pu=0
<Seniorita> LG Nexus 4 - Mobitel.si
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..ampak tudi ti boš bil večji kot trenutno si :D
<dz0ny> 4:32    17.73%  downloading ../orangebox/tf/maps/mvm_bigrock.bsp
<CrazyLemon> oh snap :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:  ... not?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not wat
<CrazyLemon> snap?
<zdobersek> a potem bom jst tud mega pyro?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope
<CrazyLemon> samo engineer
<CrazyLemon>  The Mecha-Engineer! And as the incredible art above this paragraph illustrates, it will be over one hundred feet tall! (It will not.) Not to worry, though, because it looks like Engineer will also be one hundred feet tall! (He also will not.)
<zdobersek> => niti Mecha-Engineer niti Engineer ne bosta nic kej visja.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wanna bet?!
<dz0ny> hm kao resnična slika Saturna, meni zgleda bolj kot slab cgi http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/cassini/multimedia/pia14934.html
<Seniorita> NASA - A Splendor Seldom Seen
<sterna> men zgleda cist normalno
<sterna> zakaj slab cgi?
<dz0ny> obroči so mi nerealni, pa tisti zeleni glow
<sterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> mhm..zgleda very cartoonish
<sterna> prevec filme gledas.
<sterna> pa mas pol distorted image of realism
<zdobersek> LG Nexus 4?
<zdobersek> ne hvala.
<zdobersek> sploh nima prikljucka za zunanjo anteno.
<sterna> ker telefon ga pa ma?
<dz0ny> verjento bo to ja http://screencloud.net/v/5MLD
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 15:38:19
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: predlagaj film, s.v.p.
<sterna> sm kr pokrospejstu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nobenga ni
<sterna> js grem protestirat
<zdobersek> kter pozarni zid stane 20k€?
<sterna> ni jih malo
<sterna> kaj pa isces?
<zdobersek> tole gledam
<zdobersek> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:yOo0C8xg2SgJ:www2.gov.si/upv/vladnagradiva-12.nsf/71d4985ffda5de89c12572c3003716c4/b7d84fcbb1b7396dc1257a910038b148/%24FILE/PREMI%C4%8CNINEdo2013.xls+na%C4%8Drt+pridobivanja+premi%C4%8Dnega+premo%C5%BEenja+2013&cd=1&hl=sl&ct=clnk&gl=si
<lynxlynxlynx> "Tehnološka prenova iz Excel tabel, ker obdelava podatkov ni več sprejemljiva" :D
<sterna> zdobersek: http://cnet.nettailer.com/products/Networking/Firewalls/Cisco/Cisco-Firewall-Service-Module-Security-appliance?prodid=162010
<Seniorita> Cisco Firewall Service Module - Security appliance - plug-in module - for Catalyst 6500 / WS-SVC-FWM-1-K9= / Cisco / Firewalls / Networking / Products / Cnet Nettailer Demo
<sterna> verjetno so ksnga cenejsega kupl.
<dz0ny> pa prodajalec je maržo na bil :)
<CrazyMelon> bl4z!
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_decoy), trenutno igrajo dz0ny, TFBot!
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: TF2?
<dz0ny> mapa je huge btw
<dz0ny> no way da 4 kaj dosežemo
<dz0ny> bbl
<sasa84> Juhu;-)
<sasa84> Sam mAl vas na hitr pozdravm, grem nazaj lezat :-/
<sterna> as zbolela
<sterna> ne, nimamo spegla
<sasa84> Sm ja:-S
<sterna> v kopalnci je en, ampak se ga ne uporabla prov dost
<sasa84> Zanimivo to:-) ma jst spegu rabm za pocesat pa k si uhane not dajem :-)
<sasa84> Pam pam
<sasa84> Pejmo:-)
<sterna> srecno
<sterna> uhane odsvetujem
<sterna> kaj ce se zgodi atmosferska razelektritev
<sasa84> Pridni bodte
<sterna> ti loh opekline nardi
<sasa84> Sterna, lol
<sasa84> Jst jih skoz nosm:-)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek počak da kremšnito pojem
<sasa84> Tko mini za vsak dan, pol pa menam ce se kej bl tko oblecem
<sasa84> Crazylemon, :-/
<sterna> ja sej sam odsvetujem
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :-\
<sterna> ce so ti vsec mors pac sprejet tveganje ane
<sterna> hehe
<sasa84> Sterna, lej...tvegam:-)
<sterna> no ce te kdaj strela udar se pa le spomn na to!
<sasa84> Sterna, se bom spomnla nate, k bo miljom voltov name usekal:-D
<sasa84> Crazylemon, a men pa nc kremsnite:-(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če bo sam miljon voltov pomeni da je neka svoh strela...zelo svoh :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne.. ti si bolna :>
<sasa84> Crazylemon, sj bi drugo vilco uzela:-P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nc ne bo ! :D
<sasa84> :'(
<sasa84> Tko te pa mama lemon ni ucila:-/
<sasa84> Zuni je ze mocka, morm it spat:-D
<CrazyLemon> sj to je njena "bozicnica" .. kako ves da je kriza v podjetju?
<sasa84> Nocko:-D
<CrazyLemon> tko da podjetje deli svoje izdelke za bozicnico
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> A kremsnite dela tvoja?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dela vse in hkrati nic :D
<sasa84> Moja je tud v pekarno :-D
<sasa84> Pekarni
<CrazyLemon> oh sasa kok mi2 imava skupnega!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: pozdrav se čimprej!   \o/
<sasa84> Lso dobil pa za bozicnco zitove bone za u trgovino - dela pri zitu:-P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no.. zito pa je hotlo kupit mlinotest
<CrazyLemon> sam ni dnarja :D
<sasa84> O, hvala lordi <3
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi pri mlinotestu je cist same crap...boni za njihovo trgovino
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :-)
<sasa84> :-)
<sterna> ma dobr
<sterna> oni vsaj taljansko nutelo prodajajo
<sasa84> A mlinotest?
<sterna> ja
<sasa84> Crazy, mogoce sta se fotra v isti branzi:-P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nista :D
<sasa84> Haha:-)
<sasa84> Sj, to bi blo za ze trimac
<sasa84> Nc sibam jst
<sasa84> Ajde miške ;-)
<CrazyLemon> sibaj..kremsnite tudi ni vec :>
<sasa84> :-/
<sterna> js grem protestirat
<sterna> ajde
<sterna> srecno
<sasa84> Sterna, teb tud srecno :-D
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: kaj pa to, ko je Gangnam style ravnokar dobil eno miljardo obiskov  na youtubu... its the end of the world!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM mhm..bral o tem
<zdobersek> kak drek zbere miljardo ogledov ...;
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny men se pa zdi mapa dokaj kul :)
<CrazyLemon> in je dost takih tock kjer lahk kampiras :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce je vlka ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek so?
<CrazyLemon> trije badass sentryji
<CrazyLemon> pa 5 igralcev
<CrazyLemon> pa je popolnoma doable
<zdobersek> 5, ja :>
<CrazyLemon> js sm zdaj probal sam..pa ne gre
<CrazyLemon> priznam
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sterna> zdobersek: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGaRtqrlGy8
<Seniorita> Gil Scott-Heron - The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - YouTube
<dz0ny> tf2 CrazyLemon LorD_DDooM zdobersek ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny se enga rabimo
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker a si zrihtu tf2?
<dhbiker> sej jaz sem ze bil na vasem serverju
<dhbiker> z tf2
<dhbiker> nisem imel nobenih problemov
<dhbiker> :P
<zdobersek> lahko.
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker kdaj?
<dhbiker> am kaj te vem kaj je blo za dan
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker a greš zdaj?
<dhbiker> te ko se niste morali zmenit kdo bo pa kdo ne
<dhbiker> ne sorry
<dhbiker> mam deadline do jutri
<dhbiker> pa me ubija
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu 12.10 install, unallocated space na HDD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39397/#p39397
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker kaj se sekiras.. čez par ur bo itak vsega konec
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dhbiker> nea ga sero čuj
<dhbiker> seri*
<dhbiker> :D
<sterna> http://i.imgur.com/xE0Sa.png
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_bigrock), trenutno igrajo CraziestLemon, dz0ny, TFBot!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny laze!
<dz0ny> :)
<UbuntuSiWarrior> CraziestLemon vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_bigrock), trenutno igrajo CraziestLemon, TFBot!
<CrazyLemon> see..lazes :>
<dz0ny> popravljam to
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny <dz0ny> no way da 4 kaj dosežemo
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> bbl
<CrazyLemon> BS!
<CrazyLemon> mi2 z zdobersek sva do polovice prsla :D
<CrazyLemon> se 2 pa nimajo za burek :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaj prvi wave :P
<dz0ny> lol
<jodlajodla> ahoj
<dhbiker> a MvM grete ?
<zdobersek> najbrz
<dhbiker> bastards
<zdobersek> ampak ti mas deadline jutr :>
<dhbiker> ja :(
<jodlajodla> mi je delno ratal rešit težavo s temperaturam -> s fglrx-updates je v idlu 60° C, v loadu max 75° C... a obstaja možnost, če probam nek live distro z novejšim kernelom, da bojo temperature manjše?
<jodlajodla> *nižje :D
<dhbiker> ni rečeno
<jodlajodla> aha
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: back?
<uni4dfx> a je kdo na protestih
<CrazyLemon> bogi jodla..se vedno upa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja
<CrazyLemon> torej..trije smo.. 2 more
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: jaz po svoje protestiram
<uni4dfx> brezveze te protesti
<uni4dfx> hurr durr jansa bad, sam to znajo vpit debili
<uni4dfx> namest da bi proti VSEM protestiral
<uni4dfx> k so vsi ista gamada, sam te idioti se zmer ne vidjo za njih je sam jansa problem
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ce se jansa ne sekira..cemu se ti!?
<uni4dfx> ma boli me zanga, sekiram se zato k so slovenclni tok preklet slepi da ne vidjo da jih z obeh strani nategujejo vsi
<CrazyLemon> ne vem ce.. eden je danes dal izjavo da pac je potrebno vse vrzt dol in izvolit nove obraze
<CrazyLemon> sam tudi to je naivna izjava
<CrazyLemon> ker strici iz ozadja bodo kontrolirali nove obraze
<CrazyLemon> tko da..kakorkoli obrnes  - we're fucked
<zdobersek> slovenija je premajhna
<CrazyLemon> edini nacin je da se slovenija prikljuci eni skandinavski drzavi :)
<zdobersek> mora prit starost nad strice.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek strici imajo podmladek..ki ga vzgajajo :)
<uni4dfx> mi ne bomo nikol na skandinavskem nivoju ker nas ovira balkanska mentaliteta
<uni4dfx> najbol kar bi se nam lahk zgodil je da nas avstrija anschlussa
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx exactly..zato pa pravim da se slovenija prikljuci skandinavski drzavi.. in nam oni pokazejo kako se stvari streze :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LuFOX0Sy_o
<Seniorita> The Imposter - Official Trailer 2012 [HD] - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cqI6hPra7c
<Seniorita> Frankenweenie Trailer - YouTube
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon s skandinavijo je konc https://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/12432758467.jpg
<zdobersek> evo, sem ze pr trailerjih ... ending the day in depression.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: za dober zakljucek dneva http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lSc-9577mZ4
<Seniorita> The XX Last Christmas (BBC Radio 1 Live Lounge 17/12/2012) - YouTube
<dz0ny> UbuntuSiWarrior: igrajo
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2@91.185.195.205
<dz0ny> aha fixed vse
<dz0ny> http://enpundit.com/a-5-lamp-powered-solely-by-gravity/
<Seniorita> A $5 Lamp Powered Solely by Gravity - Enpundit
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx i'll take sweden over slovenia any time any day :)
<CrazyLemon> tam samo da se pojavi SUM..politik poda odstop
<CrazyLemon> tukaj pa se mu dokaze krivdo pa ne vem kaj se
<CrazyLemon> on se vedno pobira dnar
<dz0ny> a gremo mvm pa dam druge bote al kaj sedaj?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ce smo trije nima smisla
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon tud prblizn ni tko tm :D
<uni4dfx> sam zlo dobr znajo skrivat korupcijo
<dz0ny> ja pa ce dam drugo bote halo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kere druge bote halo
<dz0ny> recimo iz mape decoy
<dz0ny> al pa sami nardimo tko da je za tri mozno
<dz0ny> prek mvmwave dot com
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi mapo decoy trije ne morejo koncat :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny povabi outa
<CrazyLemon> ce je kje alive
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> ni ga
<dz0ny> punca al pa protesti
<CrazyLemon> petek torej 1. :D
<dz0ny> http://www.mvmwaves.com/
<Seniorita> TF2 Mann vs Machine Mission Maker
<CrazyLemon> sam sniperjev se izogibaj ker so pain in the arse
<CrazyLemon> 20:25
<CrazyLemon> V bližini TR3 je počil topovski udar.
<CrazyLemon> ocitno siol se ni slisal petard
<CrazyLemon> 19:51
<CrazyLemon> Pravkar je bilo slišati močan pok topovskega udara.
<zdobersek> topovski udar = kobra?
<CrazyLemon> zgleda se odvija vojna v ljubljani
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ocitno :D
<CrazyLemon> ali pa so pripeljali top v lj!
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vodni!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> !g topovski udar
<Seniorita> Slike za poizvedbo topovski udar topovski+udar
<CrazyLemon> pa ne slik!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.orion-pirotehnika.com/razred3-petarde.php
<Seniorita> ORION Pirotehnika - proizvodnja, prodaja i izvođenje vatrometa, scenskih i specijalnih pirotehničkih efekata
<CrazyLemon> dejansko vedo katera petarda je počila :))
<zdobersek> mislim,  da smo razkrinkal ljudi, ki stojijo za huligani
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaZ-T5a9tZ4       lol.. žalostno :)
<Seniorita> pedarda topovski udar - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> mislim,  da smo razkrinkal ljudi, ki stojijo za huligani          - kdo? 12 letni mulci ki se igrajo s petardami (vsaj glede poročanja siola) ? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, SiOL.net!
<zdobersek> modro trobilo!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čaki čaki..to ni vse!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2012/12/sledi_placnikov_nasilnih_demonstracij_vodijo_v_pozitivno_slovenijo.aspx
<Seniorita> Sledi plačnikov nasilnih demonstracij vodijo v Pozitivno Slovenijo? - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tole si preberi :)))
<zdobersek> vsi so krivi!
<zdobersek> VSI!
<zdobersek> BANDA RDECEMODRA!
<dhbiker> no no zdobersek
<dhbiker> :P
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker dej pejt pisat kar moraš .. da lahko gremo igrat novo mapo :D
<dhbiker> but... but
<dhbiker> i was just procrastinating :/
<dz0ny> sem naredu bl uizi bote
<dz0ny> gremo?
<CrazyLemon> no pa pejmo
<CrazyLemon> ceprav bo hopeless
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dhbiker> good luck to you sirs
<zdobersek> trije engieji jih zapremo na tistem prehodu ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bo dovolj
<CrazyLemon> se enga heavya bi potrebovali
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a mvm se da nastimat da igrajo se boti na nasi strani? :D
<dz0ny> ja sam potem no ponit pa swag
<dz0ny> rajši nastavitve botov prilagodim
<zdobersek> kaj je to swag?
<CrazyLemon> bling bling
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_bigrock), trenutno igrajo dz0ny, CraziestLemon, zdobersek!
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_bigrock), trenutno igrajo dz0ny, CraziestLemon, zdobersek!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon zdobersek ce si jaz prav razlagam smo jih 1.2k fentali http://screencloud.net/v/bm63
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 00:12:42
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny cist mozno..js sm jih prej 300+ :)
<dz0ny> aja statistiak tud dela :)
<dz0ny> statistika
<CrazyLemon> ne dela lih :p
<CrazyLemon> kako js imam najmanj killov
<CrazyLemon> a nonstop sm jih killal!
<dz0ny> ja par jih mogoce izpde zaradi udp protokola
<dz0ny> sam ne more sam pr teb it v nulo
<CrazyLemon> pa nisem jih ubil 100 manj kot andrej na flame throwerju no
<dz0ny> ej mas tf2 se uzgan
<CrazyLemon> nimam
<dz0ny> hm en skrinšot bi rabu
<dz0ny> za ozadje
<dz0ny> google še nič ne najde
<dz0ny> za to mapo
<CrazyLemon> sej lahk tudi brez SS prezivis :D
<dz0ny> lol http://cdn1.siol.net/sn/img/12/356/634917045663889178_12.jpg
<CrazyLemon> torej bo sasa na oblasti?? :D
<dz0ny> haha, mogoče se pa zadnjič ni hecala :)
<CrazyLemon> nc..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> ln
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-22
<sasa84> jutro LorD_DDooM :)
<LorD_DDooM> Hello sasa84 , we have survived!
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, kr zajebavej se! kaj nej pa jst nrdim s 250 konzervami doručka, 100 pasulja in neprebojnim bunkerjem?! :>
<LorD_DDooM> Kako fajn žurko za začetek :>
<LorD_DDooM> A si se že kej pozdravla?
<sasa84> sej konzerve stojijo... mogoče bo še kšna napoved :P eni pravjo za v nedelo že :P
<sasa84> ma še smrkam in tko-tko se počutm
<sasa84> sej mislm d bom šla nazaj v pižamo pa pojstlo :>
<CrazyLemon> sam zihr greš prej na čik ane :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, noup :P
<sasa84> miške, pridne bodte ;)
<sasa84> noč :)
<CrazyLemon> Po tednu dni od pokola je pred medije stopil tudi prvi mož Nacionalne orožarske zveze (NRA) Wayne LaPierre, ki meni, da bi morali biti v šolah oboroženi policisti ali varnostniki. "Edino, kar lahko ustavi slabega človeka z orožjem, je dober človek z orožjem," je dejal. Zanikal je, da je orožje krivo za pokol, prst pa je uperil proti medijem, nasilnim videoigram, filmom
<CrazyLemon> ta tip pa zna prodat svojo robo..ne manj ampak več orožja :D
<dz0ny> more is less
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<dz0ny> well its fckedup http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/21/3791786/why-the-instagram-debacle-just-taught-every-tech-company-to-be
<Seniorita> Why the Instagram debacle just taught every tech company to be shadier than ever | The Verge
<dz0ny> !g Convert PHP scaron
<Seniorita> Convert PHP entities like &ndash; or &scaron; to ... - Stack Overflow http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2651711/convert-php-entities-like-ndash-or-scaron-to-their-applicable-characters
<miha> !g html entities decode
<Seniorita> PHP: html_entity_decode - Manual http://php.net/manual/en/function.html-entity-decode.php
<miha> dz0ny: ..
<dz0ny> miha: ah ne to, vem zadnjič sem linkal en članek in je senjorita to predla v kup stvari ki niso imele smisla
<dz0ny> prevedla*
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i0KzA6MUqc
<Seniorita> Mayors Gun Control Campaign Video: Demand A Plan to End Gun Violence - YouTube
<miha> zoki ne mara proslavljat samostojnosti slovenije. in tak človek bi jo rad vodil? lol
<miha> samo v slovenistanu volijo take primerke
<lynxlynxlynx> če pogledaš kaj je volilo večino preostalih ni kej dost bolje
<miha> matr ta glup ubuntu
<miha> nonstop mi meče vn wlan
<miha> na starih verzijah ni delal tak.
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: ne bi vedel. bolje ta vlada, kot zoki ali huligani iz ulice
<CrazyLemon> torej miha bolje tič v riti kot golob na strehi ? kakor za koga i guess :)
<miha> ej, skor bi rekel, bolje karkoli, kot zoki. sam so eni še večji pacienti od njega.
<miha> recimo ti na ulici :)
<CrazyLemon> kako veš kaj je bolje če ne veš kako bi bilo če bi on bil na oblasti?
<lynxlynxlynx> ulica je Å¡e vedno neorganizirana in ni noben faktor, razen moralnega
<lynxlynxlynx> drugače pa lepa diverzija :P
<miha> CrazyLemon: vidim po ljubljani in obnašanju v medijih
<CrazyLemon> miha kaj je narobe z ljubljano?
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: kaka morala? komunisti in naivneži :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: zoki
<CrazyLemon> miha ponavljaš se :)
<lynxlynxlynx> oprano se slišiš
<lynxlynxlynx> ko omenjam moralo, to nima nobene veze s strankami
<lynxlynxlynx> čak, ponev
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx pusti ponev no..ni razloga za nasilje
<CrazyLemon> miha je ok..samo mal megleno vidi :)
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: oprano? ljudke, ki so forsirali zokija, zdaj bi radi "predstavljali nezadovoljstvo ulice" (Pirjevec)
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: torej, komunisti.
<lynxlynxlynx> falafli :P
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: zravn njih so pa naivneži, ki so jih komunisti okradl, ampak še vedno mislijo, da jih bodo "rešeli"
<miha> "rešili"
<lynxlynxlynx> še kar zajetno družbeno gibanje, itak da jih vsak hoče ponucat v svoj prid
<miha> tipična izjava "Ampak Zoki je tako dober človek"
<lynxlynxlynx> čist analogno anonymousu
<miha> ma anonymous v slo so sami komunisti. sploh ne vem, če kir zna hekat :D
<miha> sam fancy jim je to :D
<lynxlynxlynx> še vlada bi rada, če bi šlo
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, jih celo mamo?
<miha> mamo
<miha> na metelkovi jih je poln :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda jih.. a bi rad  zvedu ime in priimek glave anon-slo ? :)))
<CrazyLemon> anonymousi pa taki
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher je precej neuporabnega folka, ampak itak ni čisto hekersko gibanje
<lynxlynxlynx> spet ena faljena analogija: floss ne moreš pomagat, če nisi programer
<miha> anonymous so bli nekoč kul. potem so postal occupy wall street. kar že v ameriki zgleda patetično, v slo pa še tolik boljo (150s)
<miha> toliko bolj
<miha> goddamn hippies
<miha> tipična slovenska verzija: http://libertarec.blogspot.com/2012/12/things-we-said-today.html
<Seniorita> l i b e r t a r e c
<miha> glej sliko :)
<miha> nacionaliziral bi državne banke
<lynxlynxlynx> star fail
<lynxlynxlynx> kurcat vsepovprek je enostavno, dejansko sprožit al pa vsaj bit del sprememb pa čist neki druzga
<miha> sprememba si, če uspeš postavit firmo, izplačat minimalno plačo + davke in pri tem ne bankrotirat
<miha> ne pa viset na ulci pa se dret neumnosti
<sterna> vseen je treba to vlado cimprej vrzt ven
<sterna> ker ce ti PR stranke k vlada tvita take stvari k jih tvita SDS
<sterna> pol je cas da grejo.
<miha> sterna: boste probali na naslednjih volitvah
<sterna> malo morgen
<sterna> js bom probu kr takoj
<sterna> sej ni tezko
<sterna> neham placevat davke, zaprem svoje firme, folk vrzem na cesto
<sterna> pol nej se pa vlada ukvarja s tvitrom.
<sterna> fucking incompetent idiots.
<miha> sterna: upam, da ti ta tvoja množica sodi kot tajkunu :)
<miha> kak si drzneš kaj takega pomislit, gnili kapitalist
<sterna> boli me kurac.
<lynxlynxlynx> bit sprememba ni treba da ma karkoli z gospodarstvom
<sterna> js se vsak dan lahko preselim ven iz te bedne drzave, pa se ne, ker ce protestirajo, tut ce ne vejo zakaj, je to dobro
<sterna> hvala bogu da kdo protestira
<lynxlynxlynx> +1
<sterna> predvsem sm pa zlo zadovoln s protesti k so tko izjemno nenasilni
<sterna> ceprov idioti prnesejo molotovke na metelkovo in poklicejo polcijo
<lynxlynxlynx> tist je čist čudn fiasko
<sterna> mislm kaksn idiot mors bit da kej tacga nardis
<sterna> ja mene to ful skrbi
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> to pomen da mamo zlo dobr organizirane nacije
<sterna> da si sploh upajo kej tacga nardit
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa nesposobneže al pa podtikanje al pa ...
<sterna> ja sej to dvoje mislm da "nazi" ze po defaultu zajema
<lynxlynxlynx> vedno je sumljivo, če so novinarji takoj zraven v zasedi
<miha> sterna: na metelkovi so rdečkarji, ne naciji
<sterna> miha: mal se pozanimej prej
<miha> ? :)
<sterna> miha: http://www.had.si/blog/2012/12/20/granitne-kocke-in-molotovke-na-metelkovi/
<Seniorita> Granitne kocke in molotovke na Metelkovi | had blog - roni kordiš
<miha> ne berem neumnosti
<lynxlynxlynx> škoda, je ful poučno
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer tud žalostno, ampak edini način za približevanje objektivnosti
<sterna> skratka, se en k mu je status quo vsec
<sterna> a ti je jansa zrihtu ksn dobr biznis, pa nimas jajc da mu bi ga vrgu nazaj v ksiht?
<miha> ne. ampak res ne maram zokija in ostale rdeče zalege.
<miha> in ne krivim vlade za svoje probleme.
<sterna> js pa jo.
<lynxlynxlynx> protesti so pa itak nadvladni
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: niso. so čudna kombinacija naivnežev in rdečkarjev :)
<sterna> js pa krivim vlado za to da so droge se vedno prepovedane, da homoseksualni pari se vedno nimajo enakih pravic kokr heteroseksualni pari
<sterna> miha: dobr si se zlagal.
<sterna> js sm bil na protestih vcerej
<sterna> pa zlo dobr vem kaj hocm
<lynxlynxlynx> ej, noben Å¡e ni omenil pobojev pa domobrancev
<sterna> da spokajo.
<lynxlynxlynx> neki manjka tej debati
<miha> sterna: ej, začel se je z "vsi so gotovi". zdaj vidim samo rdečkarje in njihove fantazije o Janši.-
<sterna> jansa je sef
<sterna> on ma za spokat
<sterna> ko se bo nasledn pojavu bomo pa vidl ce bo dost dobr
<sterna> v enem letu niti tega ni zrihtu da mi neb blo treba en tedn vnaprej zavodu javt "potrebo po delavcu"
<miha> izvoli najt kandidate na volitvah. če bi pa rad delal revolucijo, pa upam, da te pravočasno zaprejo.
<miha> jasno? :)
<sterna> well, fuck you
<sterna> bom kr revolucijo delal
<miha> no saj.
<sterna> prijavi me.
<lynxlynxlynx> miha, če si razočaran da je premalo antilevičarjev na protestih je to krivda in v rokah antilevičarjev, ne pa levičarjev
<sterna> js mislm da si oblast k je podpirala referendume k so polomil reforme k jih zdej sami predlagajo
<sterna> ne zasluzi tega mesta
<sterna> sorry
<lynxlynxlynx> ne razumem logike argumenta
<miha> sterna: ej, sm za demokracijo in volitve. ne bo mi manjšina, ki zgubi na volitvah, delala revolucije. za to imamo zapor.
<sterna> also, vecina ljubljancanov nima problema z zokijem, ker zoki ni problematicen
<miha> sterna: kaj ti ni jasno tle?
<sterna> miha: sorry, na volitvah je zmagala vecina
<miha> vecina je koalicija. manjsina si ti pa Å¡e kdo.
<lynxlynxlynx> (kdaj pa ne?)
<sterna> ne.
<sterna> miha: na volitvah je zmagal program k je predlagal dvig ddv
<sterna> absolutno najvec volilcev je podprlo tega.
<miha> zmagal? kolk poslancev je dobu?
<sterna> najvec.
<miha> je dobu 46 poslancev?
<sterna> ne, 29
<miha> je prepričal še 17 poslancev?
<sterna> vec kot kerkol drug program.
<miha> to je torej manjšina. 29 od 88.
<sterna> tko da kar se tice demokracije je ocitno, da je ze mimo
<miha> kaj ti ni tle jasno?
<sterna> tebi ni jasno, kako deluje demokracija
<miha> če bi mel večinski sistem, bi zmagal. ampak saj nočete večinskega sistema.
<miha> torej?
<miha> niste zmagal.
<lynxlynxlynx> zmagali so na volitvah, ampak to je to
<miha> mi je jasno. večina poslancev (46 od 90) podpre vlado.
<sterna> pises neumnosti, kot jih pise vecina indoktrinirancev.
<miha> ne. ti ne znaš štet. 29 od 88 poslancev ni večina
<miha> kdo te učil matematike?
<sterna> vidim da je revolucija neizbezna
<sterna> srecno
<lynxlynxlynx> miha: dej malo bolj počasi beri
<sterna> https://www.dnevnik.si/slovenija/v-ospredju/vuk-cosic-sds-se-na-tviterju-obnasa-kot-nekaksen-trol-in-skoduje-kvaliteti-javnega-dialoga
<Seniorita> Vuk Ćosić: SDS se na tviterju obnaša kot nekakšen trol in škoduje kvaliteti javnega dialoga | Dnevnik.si
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: noben ni zmagal na volitvah. koalicija pa ima večino.
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo
<miha> kaj tu ni jasno? če ni koalicije pred volitvami, ena stranka z 29 glasovi pač ne more ostalim ukazovat.
<lynxlynxlynx> bolj sem ciljaj na to, da sploh ni bilo govora o količini poslancev
<miha> kaj pa?
<lynxlynxlynx> volilcev
<miha> večina volilcev bi bila večina poslancev
<sterna> ne.
<miha> res je da so male stranke rahlo priviligirane
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, a nisi ti iz maribora?
<miha> ampak Å¡e vedno ne za 17 glasov
<sterna> to je blo vcasih, pred uvedbo volilnih enot, ki so razporejene tako, da so najvecja urbana sredisca locena
<miha> mimgrede, to je prejšnjim levim vladam ustrezal, ko so male stranke LDS, ZARES pobrale po 4 glasove vsaka
<sterna> to niso ble leve vlade
<sterna> in ta vlada ni desna
<sterna> ampak eni itak ne razumete tega.
<miha> sterna: veš kaj je problem s takimi kot si ti. ker nimaš šans, da bi na volitvah dobu 3% glasov in prišel v parlament, bi pa revolucijo delal. proklet totalitarist.
<miha> no kandidirajte. 10 000 vas menda je. Å¡e 40 000 pa bo
<sterna> problem s takimi kot si ti je da zacnete jamrat ko vas direktno po denarnici udari
<miha> :)
<sterna> prej je pa lahko okoli vas poljubno klanje, pa se vas ne tice.
<miha> če bo policija pravočasno opravila delo, ne bo klanja.
<sterna> naivnez.
<sterna> se pravi ni bilo klanja, ko je policija po 2. vojni pobila 100k+ ljudi?
<miha> nisem. vem, kaj bi radi vi protestniki.. sam upam, da vas ni dovolj.
<sterna> dobro to vbedet.
<sterna> vedet.
<sterna> da z oblasti spokajo ocitni nesposobnezi
<sterna> ki z drzavo delajo tako kot z drzavnimi podjetji
<sterna> scuzat, zapret.
<sterna> profit!
<sterna> Stranka SDS je danes sicer spet aktivna na twitterju. Popoldne so namreč objavili povezavo do svoje spletne strani, kjer pravnika Ljuba Bavcona označujejo za »zombija komunizma«.
<sterna> pa nemors no
<sterna> in ti bi da zdej 4 leta cakamo?
<sterna> funny guy
<miha> sterna: vidim, da si žejen krvi :)
<sterna> ne, jaz bi samo rad imel pogoje za delo
<sterna> ki jih se imam, a se slabsajo
<sterna> slabsajo se ravno zato, ker ta vlada pocne vse narobe
<sterna> prejsnja vlada je samo bistveno prenerodno in prepocasi
<sterna> ta pa dejansko narobe.
<miha> pravilno dela. hoče uravnotežit proračun. čudn podjetnik si, ki bi rad še več davkov. razloži, kako bi ti to koristilo?
<sterna> you're not listening.
<sterna> nimam casa se ukvarjat s tabo, revolucija caka
<miha> lol.
<zdobersek> (05:26:50 PM) sterna: ker ce ti PR stranke k vlada tvita take stvari k jih tvita SDS
<zdobersek> (05:26:54 PM) sterna: pol je cas da grejo.
<zdobersek> TOLE, TOLE.
<sterna> FUDÅ  je za december 2012 takole izmeril: ali podpirate sedanjo vlado?
<sterna> Da 22.5%
<sterna> Ne 71.7%
<sterna> Ne vem 5.8%
<sterna> Ninamedia pa (za november 2012): delo vlade je neuspešno 78.6%, delo vlade je uspešno 18.7%.
<sterna> jansa je reku da ce je podpora vladi manj kot 25% mora vlada odstopit
<sterna> ampak to je reku ko ni bil on na oblasti, tko da zdaj verjetno ne velja vec.
<miha> dokler ima vlada ima večino v parlamentu, ni treba da odstopi.
<miha> nikjer na svetu ne odstopi zaradi anket.
<sterna> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/referendum-padel-drzava-na-juris/298521
<Seniorita> Referendum padel, država na juriš :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> prejšnja je šla, ker ni imela večine
<miha> ko so se skregali med sabo
<miha> ne ker bi ji ankete slabo kazale
<sterna> janez jansa je prejsnjo vlado pozival k odstopu
<sterna> zakaj zdaj ne pozove samega sebe k odstopu?
<miha> seveda. kot jo zdaj zoki.
<sterna> zoki ni bil del prejsnje vlade
<miha> opozicija vedno poziva ko odstopu.
<miha> to je normalno
<miha> vlada pa odstopi, ko ne more več vladati.
<sterna> to je normalno samo v primeru da se, ko ni vec opozicija, drzi enakih standardov
<sterna> ta vlada nikoli ni mogla vladati
<miha> seveda lahko vlada.
<sterna> ne, ne more.
<miha> 10 000 lajkov na fb ne ogrozi vlade
<sterna> prelivanje drzavnega premozenja v zasebne zepe ni vladanje.
<miha> ?
<sterna> verjamem, da ti tega ne mores razumeti, ampak tako je
<sterna> etatisticno kadrovanje v drzavnih podjetjih ni nic drugega kot to
<sterna> miha: http://www.zurnal24.si/vizjak-vedel-za-dvig-dividend-clanek-175998
<Seniorita> Vizjak vedel za dvig dividend - zurnal24
<sterna> za tako stvar te v ZDA zaprejo za dolgo casa.
<sterna> ce je to pocel, bi lahko vsaj po kaksnem posredniku, da ni tako nesramno ocitno
<miha> zakaj? je borzna cena takoj narastla? o tem članek ne piše. zloraba notranjih informacij se ne nanaša na dividende.
<lynxlynxlynx> no, na žalost to ni nič novega
<miha> sterna: ?
<miha> sterna: zloraba notranjih informacij je naprimer trgovanje z zemljišči v ljubljani, ki čudežno postanejo zazidljiva
<miha> jurček zve, da bo ata uredil, pa najame kredit pa kupi
<miha> še ena finančna ki je najbolj smešna. SD in LDS (zdaj PS) so kritizirali, da nove delnice NKBM izdaja prepoceni. dve leti kasneje so kritizirali, ker so bile prodane predrago (ker je vmes cena padla za 90%)
<dz0ny> wtf ste pa mel, da mi za ta kanal utripa flood detach o.O
<lynxlynxlynx> a maš bs detector?
<zdobersek> Men, politika.
<zdobersek> Meh*
<sterna> miha: ampak tista zemljisca _niso_ postala zazidljiva.
<sterna> ker je jankovic ocitno spretnejsi od 90% zupanov ki so obogateli na tak nacin
<sterna> in zna na zapletenejse nacine priti do obcinskega denarja
<sterna> also, SD in LDS niso "zdaj PS"
<miha> sterna: seveda so. polovica poslancev LDS je leta 2005 ali 2006 Å¡la v SD. skoraj vsi ti so zdaj pri PS (Rop je v EIB, pa kdo je v penziji)
<miha> PS je polovica LDS kadrov pa polovica jankovićevih prijateljev iz ljubljane
<miha> no pa Å¡e kak iz DESUS pa SNS
<miha> ampak večina je LDS
<sterna> tako je
<sterna> torej to ni niti priblizno isto.
<miha> oho, a se nekje strinjava :)
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: še ne :) Predvidevam da mi ni treba 1h loga brat, koga je treba okarat(v smislu naj ne lepi logcata) in lahko preskočim celotne zadevo?
<sterna> LDS je bla tako velika stranka (kot je bla SDS) da je blazno primitivno insinuirat da je to vse eno in isto
<dhbiker> spet smo pri politiki ? xD
<miha> dhbiker: ja moja krivda :)
<sterna> jebiga, taki so casi
<dhbiker> np np kar nadaljujte :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne preskocit! zanimiva debata vredna kokic!
<miha> sterna: lej men je grozn zabavno, kak levičarji radi žalijo vse volilce SDS kot janšiste, sami so pa grozno občutljivi na kak izraz :)
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: ni treba, ampak je sumljivo, da ti je sumilo na poplavo
<sterna> https://twitter.com/markolver/status/282528432536047618/photo/1
<Seniorita> Twitter / markolver: The Holiday Inn really know ...
<miha> sterna: se strinjam da SDS twitter tud po mojem okusu ni, ampak na splošno se mi zdi skor ves twitter beden
<sterna> to ni nobeno opravicilo za to da stranka take ven mece
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: bom krivil znc
<CrazyLemon> miha se en strinjam..twitter je prekleto dobr medij da pornozvezde ostanejo v stiku s svojimi fani pika stop aja.. pa fotke so tudi fajn :>
<lynxlynxlynx> holiday inn tud jst ne priporočam, bleh hrana in bleh povezljivost
<miha> ej, kar se mene tiče, ni produktivno. tist twit o tem, da je vsak poslanec v državnem zboru dobil več glasov kot imajo protestniki lajkov na fb, pa ma smisel :)
<miha> ti zombiji se strinjam da niso posrečeni
<sterna> tist tvit je samo podcenjevanje
<miha> tudi trenirkarji niso bli (četudi je res)
<sterna> je res?
<miha> mhm
<miha> ampak o tem se ne govori ane
<sterna> no vids, to je recimo zaljivo
<sterna> ker ni res, ampak ves cas vztrajate, da je
<sterna> vztrajate tut da so levicarski skrajnezi na metelkovi, potem pa tja odnesete granitne kocke in molotovke in poklicete policijo
<miha> :))
<sterna> ce se ne distanciras od tega, potem to podpiras.
<sterna> deal with it.
<sterna> ljubljana je pac mal drugacna kot bi si ksn grosupeljcan zelel
<sterna> in potem mas ljudi ki trdijo da so "tujci v sloveniji velik problem"
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon & zdobersek & LorD_DDooM > mvm ?
<miha> sterna: na srečo jih ni tolk, da bi bli res problem.
<miha> je pa treba pazit
<sterna> ne, ni treba pazit.
<sterna> se ze vec kot dovolj pazi
<zdobersek> dz0ny a she kazga politika povabmo?
<sterna> celo malce prevec se pazi
<zdobersek> se*
<miha> sterna: kaj pa ko je jankovićev tast grozil bosancu od Financ?
<sterna> ampak seveda je za tiste ki sami sebi recejo desnicarji, v resnici pa sploh ne vedo kaj to pomeni, znacilno to, da so tujci revezi iz albanije.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: jaz ne poznam nobenega... Ce je sodelovalnae narave potem kar ...
<sterna> miha: kreten je.
<miha> :)
<sterna> mislm sej ga poznam osebno
<sterna> tega jankovicevega tasta
<sterna> pac zatezen star ata
<sterna> poln mizoginije, ksenofobije, rasizma
<miha> srb grozi bosancu? kot v bosni? :)
<sterna> men se zdi recimo simptomaticno, da zapises "srb grozi bosancu"
<zdobersek> model je pljuvu po predstavniku svoje volilne blaze, idiot pac
<sterna> ne preverjas nicesar.
<sterna> zdobersek: tut to ne drzi.
<miha> hecam se, mislim, da je slovenec. je pa rdečkar.
<sterna> rdeckar je tocno tolk kot sta rdeckarja rode pa jansa
<miha> rode je Å¡krlatn
<sterna> je kr rdec.
<zdobersek> kokr jansa, ki razlaga, kako je vzhodna slovenija v zaostanku napram zahodni.
<sterna> rode je bil komunisticni ovaduh
<sterna> jansata smo pa po neumnosti iz zapora zvlekl
<miha> ne razumem, kaj mate tak fetiš z janšo. rabite en močan lik po titu?
<sterna> ne
<sterna> protestiral smo za njegovo izpustitev
<sterna> pa risal triglave z J J namesto O F po mestu
<sterna> skoda, da je on mal pozabu na to
<sterna> rabmo odsotnost vseh mocnih likov
<sterna> jansa naj spoka cimprej
<sterna> ker drzavi dela skodo
<sterna> nobenga dialoga ni, razen teh zaljivih opazk o zombijih
<miha> še vedno ne razumem, kaj vas tako boli pr janši? jst volim sds, pa me janša v bistvu ne gane
<sterna> to, da je predstavnik pretekle zgodovine
<sterna> funkcionar komunisticne partije, ki se za zasebne koristi zalizuje s cerkvijo
<miha> aha, sovraštvo do Cerkve? tudi tega ne razumem.
<sterna> samo do rkc
<sterna> no, tut ksne druge, kadar ga svira
<miha> do slovenske Cerkve.
<sterna> ampak trenutno ga samo rkc
<sterna> slovenska cerkev ne obstaja
<miha> obstajata dve slovenski Cerkvi. RKC in Evangeličanska
<sterna> to niso slovenske cerkve.
<miha> seveda sta
<miha> sta del naroda že stoletja
<sterna> ne, nobena od teh ni
<sterna> neumnost
<miha> torej, sovražiš Cerkev? :)
<sterna> del naroda sta odkar se je poklalo in posililo, ne nujno v tem vrstnem redu, vse, ki niso sklonili glave pri krstu.
<sterna> ja, rkc
<miha> Evangeličanov ne?
<sterna> niti ne
<sterna> ne vtikajo se v reci, ki se jih ne ticejo
<sterna> precej manj kriminala je od njih
<miha> neke predsodke maš ti
<sterna> ne, nimam
<miha> maš maš
<sterna> 500m od mene je cerkev, kjer je zupnik posilil vsaj 60 otrok.
<sterna> no, 60 jih je tozilo
<miha> kaj ma Cerkev s tem?
<zdobersek> kaj nima?!
<sterna> cerkev ima s tem to, da je zrtvam pisala, da je tozba zoper zupnika bogoskrunstvo.
<miha> kaj ma? so sodelovali pri tem?
<sterna> ja, so
<miha> sterna: vir?
<sterna> se vedno sodelujejo pri tem.
<sterna> miha: zrtve.
<miha> vir? dokumenti?
<miha> al se tako govori?
<sterna> ne, ne govori se kar tako
<sterna> lahko ti dam telefonsko od tipa s konca ulice, ampak o tem nerad govori
<sterna> se vedno je veren
<sterna> cudak.
<sterna> no, vsaj svojih otrok ne posilja k verouku
<sterna> ze ve zakaj
<miha> še vedno ne razumem, zakaj sovražiš Cerkev. nisem član, pa me ne moti. včas preberem kaj mislijo o čem, včas se strinjam, včas ne.
<sterna> rkc je ob porastu pritozb zupnika najprej premestila v prekmurje
<miha> kot včasih celo preberem, kaj so nabluzili pri Liberalni akademiji
<sterna> potem pa v tujino
<miha> nič od tega pa ne čutim, da se vtikajo v mene.
<zdobersek> (zgodovinsko) zavirajo napredek, napajajo se pa od revne raje in drzave.
<sterna> na sreco ga je interpol prijel.
<sterna> miha: a nisi ti kot volilec sds nasprotnik nesmotrne porabe proracunskih sredstev?
<miha> vidim, da ste eni grozno alergični, da Cerkev sploh kaj izjavi
<sterna> miha: te ne moti, da drzava tako radodarno financira rkc?
<sterna> ce izjavi fasisticno floskulo nas moti, ja
<zdobersek> krati cloveske pravice, deva podzrko pedofilnim duhovnikom
<sterna> recimo to, da otrok rabi oceta in mater, ampak da je zarodek potencialni katolik, ki bo pomagal financirat rkc, zato ga ni dovoljeno terminirat niti ob posilstvu.
<zdobersek> Zvon 1, Zvon 2
<sterna> kreteni, skratka.
<miha> zdobersek: jst sm bil delničar Zvona. prodal sm delnice, ko so ble na vrhu vrednosti. zdaj vem, da sem ravnal prav :=)
<miha> pa nism mel "informacij", sam hotu sm keš :)
<miha> sterna: za otroka je dobro, da ima očeta in mater.
<sterna> seveda je
<zdobersek> in v cem ni dobro, da ima dve materi?
<zdobersek> al pa dva oceta?
<sterna> ampak je bolje, da ima dva oceta ali dve materi, kot da ima enega starsa in enega nakljucnega prebivalca gospodinjstva.
<miha> zdobersek: dobro zagotovo ni. ni pa jasno ali je Å¡kodljivpo.
<sterna> ne, to si narobe prebral.
<sterna> ZAGOTOVO je dobro in popolnoma jasno je, da ni skodljivo.
<miha> sterna: so različne študije. nikjer ni dokazano, da bi bilo to za otroke dobro.
<sterna> seveda ne
<sterna> saj tudi ni dokazano, da je dobro, da ima otrok oceta in mamo.
<sterna> to je samo bioloski imperativ.
<miha> ja, naravno je tako
<sterna> zastarel, se razume.
<sterna> ne, naravno pa ni tako.
<sterna> naravno je vse zivo, od tega da mama oceta pozre po kopulaciji, do tega da otroka vzgaja samo oce.
<miha> lej, naravno je, da homoseksualni stric al pa teta mal pomaga pri vzgoji, kot pač vsak stric ali teta. ni naravno, da bi "imeli otroke".
<sterna> ja, je naravno.
<miha> prebolite že to :)
<sterna> homoseksualnim ljudem ne manjkajo spolni organi
<sterna> da ne bi mogli imet otrok
<miha> ja nočejo delat otrok. rajši bi jih naročili.
<zdobersek> ni 'naravno'
<sterna> miha: to ne drzi
<zdobersek> in to od cerkve, ki postavlja cloveka nad vse druge zivali
<sterna> to si prebral v cerkveni propagandi
<sterna> ki pa ne bi mogla biti dlje od resnice.
<miha> ne nisem, prebral sm velik člankov o "nadomestnih materah". men se zdi to bolno.
<miha> tud če to dela Elton John
<miha> in se ne strinja, da je to njihova "pravica".
<sterna> nadomestne matere se ti zdijo bolne?
<miha> ja
<miha> kako je lahko tako brezsrčna
<sterna> wtf mabn
<sterna> wtf man
<sterna> kako brezsrcna?
<miha> nosi otroka pod srcem, da ga proda
<miha> wtf
<sterna> milijoni mater nosijo otroka pod srcem, da ga prodajo heteroseksualnim parom
<sterna> pa s tem ni nic narobe
<miha> tudi to je bolno ja.
<sterna> ko ga pa homoseksualnemu paru je pa nenadoma bolno.
<miha> ej, bolno je oboje.
<sterna> ja, no, meni je vseeno, potem moras nasprotovati posvojitvam.
<sterna> ne ni
<miha> sam homoseksualci drugače ne morejo do otrok.
<sterna> tudi to ne drzi
<zdobersek> potem neploden par nikakor ne sme imet otrok?
<miha> sterna: posvojitve so vredu, če se pač otrok zgodi. ne pa da mama profitno prodaja otroke.
<sterna> homoseksualci bi z veseljem posvojili otroka, pa ga ne smejo.
<sterna> miha: aha, profit te skrbi!
<zdobersek> al ga lahko posvojijo od neke matere, ki ga zaradi vere ni smela splavit?
<sterna> rdeckar.
<sterna> pa te mamo.
<miha> prodaja otrok me skrbi
<sterna> novorojencek ni otrok.
<miha> to je kot prodaja sužnjev
<sterna> ne, ni
<sterna> lahko bi bila, ce bi se to dalo pocet tako kot se da prodajat suznje, ampak se pri nas ne da
<sterna> v nekaterih revnejsih drzavah to gre
<miha> lej zelo preprosto. gre se za otrokove pravice. on rabi družine, ko pride na svet. ne gre se za pravice nekih ljudi, ki "bi radi imeli otroka". to je bolno.
<sterna> tako kot lahko prodas ledvico
<sterna> ne, ti ne razumes
<sterna> cerkev ti je popolnoma oprala mozgane.
<miha> če so otroci za posvojitev, naj jih posvojijo urejeni pari
<miha> če otrok ni, pač jih ni. nimajo pravice, da naročijo izdelavo otroka.
<sterna> ja, urejeni pari so tudi homoseksualni pari.
<miha> mater ste čudni.
<sterna> zakaj nimajo pravice narociti "izdelave otroka"?
<zdobersek> ditto?
<sterna> ker se tebi zdi cudno?
<miha> bolano je
<sterna> ker heteroseksualni pari nonstop narocajo izdelavo otrok
<miha> naj si kupijo mačko ali psa
<zdobersek> aha, ok
<sterna> zenske so pac prevec bogate, da bi si lahko privoscile tako boleco in kozmeticno skodljivo stvar kot je porod
<sterna> in ti pravis da je narobe, da zanje rodijo druge zenske
<miha> ja, mislim da je to narobe
<sterna> cemu?
<miha> ker gre za prodajo otrok.
<sterna> ne, ne gre
<miha> seveda gre. dobijo denar za to.
<sterna> denar dobijo za otroka nosit, ne pa za otroka
<sterna> otrok je ze prej od tistega, ki ga je naredil
<sterna> to je lahko heteroseksualni ali homoseksualni par
<miha> Å¡koda da tebe niso prodali
<miha> res
<miha> lp
<sterna> ali pa je otrok kar kloniran
<sterna> kako ves, da me niso?
<miha> dvomim, da bi bil tako navdušen nad tem
<sterna> zal mi je, a se ne spominjam vagine svoje matere odznotraj
<sterna> morda zaradi travme ob prodaji
<sterna> moraliziranje je odvec
<sterna> otrok potrebuje custveno oskrbo med odrascanjem
<sterna> to lahko zagotovi en odrasel, ali pa vec odraslih
<miha> lej, kar odrasli delajo med sabo, je njihova stvar. otroke pa treba zaščit.
<sterna> v nasi kulturi sta tradicionalno dva, v mnogih drugih pa so reci drugacne.
<sterna> otroke je treba zascitit pred marsicem
<zdobersek> here come the pedo priests
<sterna> pred tem da se odrasli dogovorijo o tem kako jih bodo porodili, vzgajali in pripeljali do odraslosti, pa ne.
<sterna> nepresenetljivo konzervativna stalisca so to
<miha> se ne strinjam. in na srečo se večina ne.
<sterna> miha: kaksno mas pa mnenje o legalizaciji drog?
<sterna> vecina je neumna
<sterna> to je ocitno vsakemu, ki razume, da je iQ definiran tako, da je mediana 100
<miha> marihuana bi lahko bila v prosti prodaji. za ostale stvari v lekarno na recept.
<sterna> no, evo
<miha> manj stroškov kot zdaj.
<sterna> se strinjam
<sterna> tudi manj odvisnikov
<sterna> pa se odvisniki bi lazje funkcionirali
<sterna> in poceli se kaj drugega kot metali kocke v izlozbe pri iskanju naslednjega tripa
<miha> čist vseen je, če daš registriranemu narkomanu 2x na dan metadon ali 2x na dan njegov odmerek heroina
<sterna> v resnici je heroin cenejsi
<sterna> pa ce poskrbis za higieno in mu dovolis da si najde sluzbo, sploh ni vec problema
<miha> čisti heroin niti ni problematičen, sam zasvojen si ornk.
<miha> kokain je bolj nevaren v bistvu. za srce.
<sterna> ja
<sterna> no sej je vse zivo nevarno
<sterna> od sosolca starsa zaradi nezdravega nacina zivljenja umirata pri petdesetih
<sterna> pa pocneta samo druzbeno sprejemljive reci
<sterna> alkohol, tobak, mastna hrana in premalo gibanaj
<sterna> gibanja
<sterna> no, kakorkoli obrnes, ce lahko ljudje odlocajo o svojih telesih, potem moras zenskam dovolit, da donosijo otroke drugih ljudi
<sterna> ce tega ne dovolis, potem so po tvoje sporne tudi semenske banke
<sterna> meni se nic od tega ne zdi sporno
<sterna> ker dejansko vem, kaj otrok potrebuje, pa cesa v resnici ne in je samo romanticen predsodek
<sterna> cesar ne sprejemam je pa razlicna obravnava homoseksualnih in heteroseksualnih parov
<sterna> glede njihovih pravic
<sterna> otroke oboji ze imajo, samo otroki homoseksualnih parov so depriviligirani
<sterna> imajo dva starsa ki ju poznajo in z njima zivijo
<sterna> drzava pa jim prizna samo enega.
<sterna> to je krsenje otrokovih pravic v imenuj puritanizma in sprevrzene katoliske morale
<miha> imajo enega starša
<miha> pa partnerja od starša
<miha> pa ubogega drugega starša, ki je mel čudn okus
<sterna> to je seveda neokusno posplosevanje, ki otroku popolnoma nic ne pomaga
<miha> mhm
<sterna> otrok se zelo dobro zaveda kdo je njegova druzina, drzava mu pa to v najbolj stresnih situacijah odreka
<sterna> ker ne dovoli, da bi otrok imel pravico do stika s tistimi, ki za otroka skrbijo
<sterna> ce bioloski stars umre, otrok izgubi tudi drugo polovico druzine, kar je nedopustno
<sterna> k sreci smo v eu in vecina homoseksualnih parov to lahko uredi v drugih evropskih drzavah, slovenija pa nima izbire pri tem in mora to sprejeti kot veljavno
<miha> seveda. če grejo v ameriko pa lahk tudi kupijo otroka.
<miha> če majo denar.
<sterna> tebi se zdi to narobe in menis, da je ne glede na okoliscine bolje, da otrok odrasca na primer brez starsev, na ulici?
<miha> nakup se mi zdi narobe ja.
<miha> to je prodaja sužnjev.
<sterna> to je custven argument.
<miha> ni
<sterna> ja, je
<sterna> ne sklada se z realnostjo
<sterna> otrok ima potrebe, ki mu jih je treba izpolniti, ker jih sam ne zmore
<miha> preskočiš iz tega da "otrok odrasca brez starsev na ulici" (posvojitev) na naročilo, naj izdelajo otroka (umetna oploditev, plačana nosečnost)
<sterna> zanj je popolnoma vseeno, kaksne transakcije se zgodijo, da so njihove potrebe izpolnjene
<sterna> tebe v resnici ne skrbi za otroke, temvec za to da to ni v skladu s tvojo moralo.
<miha> "Dragi otrok, naročili smo te v tovarni"
<sterna> to lahko tudi jaz recem svojim otrokom, pa zanje to ne bo cisto nic drugace kot ce to otroku rece nekdo, ki ga je resnicno narocil v tovarni.
<miha> "Izbrali smo primerno spermo in jajčeca, iz kataloga"
<miha> "Si najnovejši model"
<sterna> no, ce bom to reku bosta vprasala zakaj sm tok slabo izbral
<miha> :)
<sterna> ampak ti pa pravis, da ce dovolimo posvojitev otroka homoseksualnim parom, s tem dovolimo tovarne otrok
<sterna> se tudi meni zdi, da vmes se nekaj manjka.
<sterna> (heteroseksualnim parom ze dovolimo posvojitev, tako da tovarne otrok ocitno ze dovolimo, samo na vratih pise "no homos pls")
<miha> v bistvu gre najbolj za primerno poimenovanje. poroka je med moškim in žensko. ostali registrirajo partnerstvo. družina je mama in oče. ostali zarad mene so lahk registrirani cimri.
<miha> tu se ni Å¡lo za "pravice otrok"
<miha> če bi se šlo za pravice otrok, bi kak manj radikalen zakon šel skozi
<miha> ampak so hotl eni preveč pametni "strokovnjaki" vsilit svoje ideje
<miha> pa so zgubl na refendumu
<miha> zdj je pavza, do naslednjega poskusa zakona
<sterna> ja, ostaja slab zakon, zaradi katerega so otroci ob pravice
<miha> naj se uskladijo za kompromis ki bo imel večinsko podporo
<sterna> ne.
<miha> če ne bo še en enak referendum
<sterna> ne.
<sterna> sploh ni razloga, da bi karkoli usklajevali
<sterna> v ustavi nam pise, da v nobenem zakonu ne smemo razlikovati na podlagi nobene osebne lastnosti.
<miha> saj ne razlikujemo
<sterna> v to smo obvezani tudi z ESCP
<sterna> o ja, razlikujemo
<sterna> heteroseksualni pari in homoseksualni pari niso enako obravnavani v zakonu.
<sterna> kar je narobe.
<miha> ja ločimo družine in zunajzakonske zveze? :)
<sterna> ja, to je narobe
<sterna> ne bi bilo, ce bi bile pravice enake
<sterna> ampak niso
<miha> 19:15 < miha> če bi se šlo za pravice otrok, bi kak manj radikalen zakon šel  skozi
<sterna> pravice zunajzakonsko zvezanih heteroseksualnih parov so izenacene s pravicami porocenih parov
<sterna> za homoseksualne pare pa to npr. ne velja
<sterna> nima zveze kaksen zakon bi sel skozi
<sterna> ce smo sprejeli ustavo, smo obvezani to uredit
<miha> ni dokazane neustavnosti
<sterna> ja, je
<miha> ni
<sterna> je
<sterna> na podlagi odlocbe dejansko lahko en predstavnik homoseksualnega para zdaj deduje po drugem
<miha> ustavno sodišče je dovolilo referendum, ker za prejšnji zakon (veljaven) ni bilo neustavnosti. tudi če ti domnevaš, da je, nobeden tega ni zahteval na ustavnem sodišču, da presodi
<sterna> odlocbe ustavnega sodisca
<miha> ja
<sterna> s tem je jasno povedalo, da ni dopustno, da obstajajo zakonske razlike
<miha> zaenkrat trenutni zakon ni neustaven
<sterna> glede na spol ljudi v poljubni zvezi
<miha> torej lahk novi zakon počaka
<sterna> seveda je
<miha> ni.
<sterna> je
<sterna> o tem US se ni odlocalo
<miha> ja, torej ni neustaven. :)
<sterna> ampak glede na to da je odlocalo o nekem drugem zakonu, ki dela ekvivalentne razlike, mora biti tudi ta zakon neustaven
<sterna> druge moznosti ni
<miha> to mora dosoditi ustavno sodišče.
<sterna> ja, mora
<miha> zaenkrat ni. torej se ne mudi :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ...
<sterna> to se zdi tebi, ker ti je vseeno za pravice ljudi, se posebej otrok.
<sterna> kot sem ze prej rekel
<sterna> dokler se tebi osebno ne pozna na denarnici, se te ne tice, tudi ce se okoli tebe dogajajo packarije
<sterna> meni se pa zdi narobe, da se zaradi cerkvene indoktrinacije velikega deleza prebivalstva take reci dovolijo
<sterna> enako je bilo pri zakonu, ki je prepovedal oploditev samskih zensk z biomedicinsko pomocjo
<sterna> kar je tudi protiustavno
<miha> ni protiustavno :)
<sterna> ja, je.
<miha> naj si najdejo partnerje
<miha> noben jim ne brani tega
<sterna> tocno to recejo vsi indoktriniranci rkc
<sterna> vendar zakonu po ustavi ni dovoljeno delati razlik na podlagi tega.
<sterna> zato je protiustaven
<sterna> pa seveda tudi zaljiv do zensk
<miha> saj ne delamo razlik. pomagamo "neplodnim parom".
<sterna> nonsense.
<sterna> z zakonom prepovedujemo nekaj, o cemer se mora vsakic posebej odlocit medicinska komisija
<sterna> glede na okoliscine v posameznem primeru
<miha> če ženska nima partnerja, kako lahko vemo, da je neplodna? naj še mal poskuša :)
<sterna> zakon to blanketno prepoveduje, kar je popolnoma narobe
<sterna> hkrati je pa protiustaven.
<miha> ni protiustaven.
<sterna> ja, je
<sterna> US pravi, da je.
<miha> kdo pa si ti, da govoriš, kaj je protiustavno :)
<miha> eh
<sterna> nekdo, ki je prebral ustavo.
<sterna> (in zapisano razumel.)
<miha> jst sm par členov. to so tolk splošni, da lahk vsak bere, kot horoskop.
<sterna> ne, zelo so specificni
<miha> "Slovenija je demokratična,pravna in socialna država."
<sterna> V Sloveniji so vsakomur zagotovljene enake človekove pravice in temeljne svoboščine, ne glede na narodnost, raso, spol, jezik, vero, politično ali drugo prepričanje, gmotno stanje, rojstvo, izobrazbo, družbeni položaj ali katerokoli drugo osebno okoliščino.
<miha> Vse Å¡tima.
<sterna> zakonski staž je osebna okoliščina, na podlagi katere zakon ne sme delati razlik.
<zdobersek> v ustavi, ne v udejstvovanju nje.
<sterna> zakon ne prepoveduje oploditve samskih moških z biomedicinsko pomočjo, na primer
<sterna> pa bi jo po tvoje moral.
<lynxlynxlynx> zdobersek: ustava je podalaga za predpise
<miha> Lej delitev oblasti zgleda takole: ustavno sodišče lahko zavrne zakon, če ugotovi neustavnost. Lahko zahteva popravek. Poslanci sprejemajo zakone, so avtonomni, ko so enkrat izvoljeni, jim noben ne more diktirat odločitev (ne ustvno sodišče, ne Zoki zmagaovalec). to ni slovenska posebnost. avstrijci še zdaj niso uresničili ustavne pogodbe (državne pogodbe), pa kaj.
<miha> ustavno sodišče ne piše zakonov
<miha> lahko pa zavrne zakone
<miha> poslanci sprejemajo zakone
<sterna> "pa kaj" je čisto OK, dokler ne nastajajo posledice, ki so škodljive
<miha> vlada pa predlaga nekatere zakone
<sterna> dokler te obstajajo, se moramo kregat
<sterna> in to krepko, ker je to narobe.
<miha> vseeno pa lažje razumem take človekoljubne pomisleke, kot navijanje za zokirevolucijo :)
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8329460/Janša-Pahorju-Država-potrebuje-enotno-vodstvo/
<Seniorita> Janša Pahorju: Država potrebuje enotno vodstvo - Finance.si
<miha> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2012/12/planet_tv_mama_borut_pahor.aspx
<Seniorita> Planet TV: kaj o novem predsedniku pravi njegova mama - Planet Siol.net
<sterna> ma kasno zoki revolucijo
<sterna> zarad mene ga loh jutr zaprejo ce je cesarkoli kriv
<sterna> sploh za te njegove neokusne izjave bi ga blo kr fino vrzt vn
<sterna> ampak jebiga, zoki brez jansata nebi zmagu.
<sterna> liberalci pac nikol se nismo mel svoje stranke, tko da mormo volt za tistga k je najmanj konzervativn
<miha> saj imate viranta?
<sterna> ja sej smo ga volil
<sterna> sej je kr pridn, ampak kokr js vidm ne more prov velik nardit lih zarad janse
<sterna> jansa na veliko kadruje
<miha> nobena mala stranka v koaliciji "ne more veliko narediti". glede na Å¡tevilo glasov, ima pa velik vpliv.
<sterna> virant je pa cist premal glasn
<miha> ima dve zelo pomembni ministrstvi
<sterna> v tej drzavi to ne pomaga prakticno nic
<miha> z zokijem ni hotu v vlado, ker ne bi niti toliko dobil.
<sterna> ce bodo zares ustanovili financno policijo
<sterna> ma zokija jaz ne bi zelel videt v vladi
<miha> zoki je hotel finance met pod PS. zato je v opoziciji.
<miha> glavni razlog
<miha> je mislil, da bo lahko zvozil, pa so ga prehiteli po ovinku
<sterna> jaz pricakujem, da bo financna policija najprej zaprla vizjaka
<miha> in je začudeno gledal, kaj se mu zgodilo
<sterna> zmagal je volitve v dveh mesecih
<sterna> to ogromno pove o tem kako si volilno telo zeli karkoli, samo da ni jansa
<sterna> ce bi jansata izkljucili iz SDS bi sla drzava veliko hitreje naprej.
<sterna> pa ostale komuniste k so not
<miha> ni res. SD + PS sta dobila manj glasov kot SD+LDS+ZARES 2008. je pa SDS dobil par glasov manj, ker so jih dobil virant in NSI
<miha> ampak fora je, da je to boljš za koalicijo
<lynxlynxlynx> ne bi mogu met volitev bolj na pladnju kot zadnjič, pa so vseeno zajebal na polno
<miha> male stranke dobijo nesorazmerno velik glasov, če pridejo čez volilni prag
<sterna> je res
<lynxlynxlynx> čudno strateško razmišljajo, če sploh
<lynxlynxlynx> al jim tolk manjka "karizmatičnih"
<sterna> saj ne rabis karizmaticnih
<miha> sterna: a veš, če bi bil večinski sistem, bi volila isto stranko :)
<sterna> virant ni na noben nacin karizmaticn
<lynxlynxlynx> a je dober vodja?
<sterna> miha: to nc ne spremeni tega, da so stari partijski kadri brez vseh kompetenc neprimerni za vodenje drzave.
<sterna> lynxlynxlynx: ne.
<lynxlynxlynx> bi moral napisat vizionarjev
<sterna> v resnici ni
<sterna> najmanj sporen je
<sterna> ne maram ga, ampak boljsega ni
<miha> Šuštaršič je vredu. tud od študentov slišu pozitivne stvari o njem. kot minister pa tud ni razočaral
<sterna> ne, ni
<sterna> ja, razocaral je
<sterna> pocne natanko isto kot krizanic.
<sterna> 320 mio v nlb, pa ni razocala?
<sterna> a se hecas?
<sterna> razocaral
<sterna> bbl, pamzom morm zobe umit
<miha> nisem na to mislil. kar se mene tiče, prej kot prodamo NLB, boljš za nas. čeprav konc koncev, dokapitalizirat bi jo moral, tud če bi bla privatn a:)
<miha> boljš bi jo blo najprej razbit na več kosov
<miha> pa prepovedat združitev nazaj :)
<miha> tud privatno NLB bi moral dokapitalizirat. ker ma tolk velik %
<miha> 5 malih NLB-hčer bi pa kiro lahk poslal v ****
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek LorD_DDooM tf2?
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker gres?
<zdobersek> zber nas ...
 * CrazyLemon spusti ovcarja
<CrazyLemon> zber ovcice!
<miha> http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/tablet/thinkpad/thinkpad-tablet-2/ a ubuntu laufa na tem?
<Seniorita> ThinkPad Tablet 2 - Win 8-optimized dockable tablet from Lenovo (US)
<miha> zgleda lepo
 * zdobersek pepper-sprays the dawg
<CrazyLemon> intel atom :/
<CrazyLemon> 1366x768 :/
<dz0ny> atom od intela je jizh, mislim da ma intel eno optimizirano arhitekturo za win8, tisto se baje splača
<dz0ny> miha: vse kar ma win8 pa metro, pa touch je zaklenjeno :) no linux
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no dej joini.. LorD_DDooM je tudi gor
<CrazyLemon> se andreja da dobimo pa je win
<LorD_DDooM> server Å¡e ni updejatn
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM '
<CrazyLemon> ?
<dz0ny> bom zdej
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je za updejtat?
<dz0ny> 200 m novga shita
<dz0ny> un glitch z b0mbo so porpavili baje
<LorD_DDooM> Update je bil za TF2, očitno tudi server rabu update
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam bigrock fixi?
<dz0ny> popravili*
<dz0ny> ene 8 min rabi da se posodbi
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a rabiš kak crate al orozje? zdobersek ti?
 * CrazyLemon ima poln backpack
<zdobersek> prevec igras.
<CrazyLemon> imam lollichop ce kdo rabi :D
<CrazyLemon> level 97!
<miha> dz0ny: pa zihr se da povozit? al pa v biosu izklopit? :)
<dz0ny> miha: no bios >directboot
<dz0ny> lol http://translo.freehostia.com/mobitel.php?hash=dmFtIHplbGltbyBjaW0gbWFuaiBKeXBldG92Z2EgdHJvbGFuamEh
<Seniorita> Novoletna voščilnica
<CrazyLemon> lol? :)
<miha> dz0ny: wtf? :)
<miha> dz0ny: no more BIOS? :(((
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://screencloud.net/v/97ZR a ti moram obkrožit
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 20:28:57
<sterna> sej sds vols, kva se zdej prtozujes :)
<miha> pa saj v čem je problem? povoziš OS pa je? al je podpisano?
<miha> al kak
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne rabis.. sej vidim :)
<sterna> podpisan je ja, zoprn je
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz rabim samo eno stvar...rocket launcher brez friendly fire damaga ... ostalo me ne briga
<sterna> mislm itak da se bo prej al slej nekdo skrekou
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: dobiš
<miha> ko thinkpadi z linuxom delajo supr
<miha> thinkpad tablica bi bla tud fajn
<miha> :D
<dz0ny> sterna: why bi sheku če je pa superior device
<sterna> ker hocs superior OS gor
<miha> z Unity! :D
<miha> lol
<sterna> al pa das android gor
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: dej najdi si ta tvoj friendly fire https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/List_of_TF2_console_commands_and_variables
<Seniorita> List of TF2 console commands and variables - Valve Developer Community
<LorD_DDooM> sm_noselfdamage 1
<sterna> for added realism al kva
<LorD_DDooM> clanarena rocketjump
<UbuntuSiWarrior> bom nastavil
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Rocket_Jumper :>
<Seniorita> Rocket Jumper - Official TF2 Wiki | Official Team Fortress Wiki
<UbuntuSiWarrior> server ne pozna tega
<CrazyLemon> ker je to posebej skript za admine
<UbuntuSiWarrior> ja sam sm mam gor
<LorD_DDooM> Ma lej, ne se matrat glede tega
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_decoy), trenutno igrajo CraziestLemon, dz0ny, zdobersek, LorD_DDooM!
<dz0ny> crazylemon al pa ce bi ti
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ce bi js kaj?
<dz0ny> menjal mapo :)
<zdobersek> a nas je vse dol pometal?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja.. streznik padu
<LorD_DDooM> Server not responding
<CrazyLemon> z interneta
<zdobersek> meh
<CrazyLemon> ceprav
<CrazyLemon> sedaj zgleda da je spet nazaj
<zdobersek> nope ..
<CrazyLemon> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3003ms
<CrazyLemon> internet dela
<CrazyLemon> mogoce pa tf2 streznik dol padu
<anny> čer!
<dz0ny> jp streznik je friznu
<CrazyLemon> buhdej ančka!
<anny> buhlonaj
<CrazyLemon> andrej gre spat
<CrazyLemon> tko da nima smisla zdaj se enkrat it vse od zacetka
<zdobersek> ja.
<dz0ny> jaz tud
<CrazyLemon> jaz ne :)
<dz0ny> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=114813761
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Screenshot
<CrazyLemon> kaj mas to za eno gmoto
<dz0ny> glitch
<dz0ny> ce nocen tega met potem moram fresh reboot, thanks to AMD
<dz0ny> no ln
<CrazyLemon> amm... mel podobne tezave :)
<CrazyLemon> mal se igraj z nastavitvami
<sasa84> Juhu:-)
<CrazyLemon> bejz spat baba
<sasa84> Kok si grob :-/
<CrazyLemon> nekdo te mora spravit v red ane?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> Zkaj glih ti in ne ksn prince charming :-/
<anny> zaka pa spat?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zal.. vsi princ charmingi so sli v nemcijo
<CrazyLemon> anny ker je ze v postli in v pizami
<CrazyLemon> :))
<anny> pa daj...sobota je!
<CrazyLemon> anny so?? sasa84 je ze v letih
<lynxlynxlynx> torej si lahko cel dan v pojstli in ali pižami
<anny> gah!
<CrazyLemon> [11:18:44] <sasa84> sej mislm d bom šla nazaj v pižamo pa pojstlo :>    <--- ob enajstih..ZJUTRAJ!
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..je ze cel dan v pizami in ali pojstli
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> to je že bolje!
<sasa84> Pa se sm prehlajena crazy :-(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prehlajena si ffs..nimas zlomljenih nog :D
<sasa84> Zahtevan je pocitek:$
<anny> CrazyLemon zakaj pa ti nisi v pojstli?
<CrazyLemon> anny ker nisem star in ne prehlajen :P
<anny> aha, si dva metra stran...pri compu
<CrazyLemon> anny ubistvu je postla za mano.. cca. 30 cm stran
<anny> blizu sem bila"!
<CrazyLemon> anny niti ne..ker v tej postli ne spim.. postla v kateri spim je cca. 5m stran :D
<anny> to je varnostni ukrep predvidevam...da se samo zvrneš nazaj
<anny> a si v Å¡tudentu?
<CrazyLemon> anny doma
<anny> aha
<anny> vseeno maš blizu
<sasa84> Jst mam tud bliz komp pa pojstlo, no, sj lohk ga nesm u pojstlo, ce se smatra za laptop :$
<sasa84> Anny, student? Crazy ne studira, razn tf2
<sasa84> Ce bi fant Å¡tudiral...
<anny> ja...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mal blodis.. zgleda imas vrocino :p
<sasa84>  Bi ze kej dostudiral! Ne pa sam driverje za tf2!
<anny> :)
<anny> tudi driverji so nekaj
<sasa84> Jst se u pojstli s prehladom razmislam glede clanka, ta bi se pa sam ihral:-/
<sasa84> Igral
<anny> primorci bi se strinjali s prvo verzijo!
<sasa84> Pa mej tazga doma... Mislm, nimas kej na svetu rabt :-P
<CrazyLemon> ne se ne bi :>
<CrazyLemon> ihrajo se sam horičani
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> Mama wode
<sasa84> Ah ja... Dns pa se nismo spal:-P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 right.. :>
<sasa84> :-P
<anny> haha
<sasa84> Po en stran je kil, se ti ni treba spet pizamce oblact:-P
<sasa84> Kul
<CrazyLemon> pizama saks
<anny> CrazyLemon potrud se, da boš uporaben
<sasa84> Spalna srajcka rula sm pogruntala:-)
<anny> Chanel No. 5
<CrazyLemon> anny sej sm uporaben!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol..res si k kaksna babica :p
<anny> sej, sej...hotela sem reč vsestransko uporaben
<sasa84> Anny, men pa tale sanel glih ne gre:-/
<anny> sej meni tudi ne
<anny> spomnila sem se na Marilynko
<sasa84> Crazylemon, sj nimam une dolge siroke flanelaste:-P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 right :>
<anny> z nabranimi rokavčki
<sasa84> A to sploh se prodajajo?
<CrazyLemon> pa grandma gate
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> na tržnici v Lj dobiš kolikor hočeš!
<sasa84> Jst vem d sm mela ful problem dobir lansk let za predstavo kombinezo
<anny> visoke gate so ful popularne
<anny> fuuuuj
<CrazyLemon> anny jp
<anny> sasa84 kakšno kombinežo pa ste potrebovali?
<sasa84> Anny, sm rabla za predstavo... K sm igrala madame :-P
<CrazyLemon> pri zenskah 70+
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> v bordelu
<sasa84> Mhm
<anny> Å¡koda, da nisi prej povedala
<sasa84> Kombineza, mrezaste, petke, roza svilena haljca... In zanimiv je, d mi je sedel bit tko oblecena:-D
<CrazyLemon> baba!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> kolegici, ki je igrala eno s seksom zasvojeno sodnico sem posodila perilo in ene fukabilne čevlje s 15 cm peto
<CrazyLemon> ugh
<sasa84> Anjy, nikol nism nosila kikl... Po predstavi sm si kupla ene 3 oblekce
<sasa84> Anny
<anny> super!
<sasa84> Sj tko s stalisca sova...je men bordel cist odpulen:-)
<anny> v reali pa ne?
<anny> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> 15cm :s femme autofatale
<anny> http://weheartit.com/entry/9886572?group=B&imgres=
<Seniorita> 6&#x27;&#x27; High Heel Black PU Lace Bow Sexy Platform Sandals - Sexy Heels - Sexy Shoes - Shoes - Milanoo.com on we heart it / visual bookmark #9886572
<CrazyLemon> ugh
<sasa84> Anny, ok, zdj mormo pustit ob sttani temne plati prostitucije a ne, sam tko mi je pa kul
<sasa84> Bordel ma eno vlogo v druzbi
<anny> sigurno
<anny> samo mene nekaj čudi...toliko žensk na kupu
<sasa84> In tko vcasih k je bil ples (mi smo mel v predstavi kao 40.ta leta), kul
<anny> kako da se ne pobijejo?
<CrazyLemon> ker ves čas delajo in ni časa za bedarije? :>
<sasa84> To je tko k u klostru a ves:-P mal frke, pol pa nevihta mine :-P
<anny> Cr ves čas pa tudi ne delajo
<CrazyLemon> anny jah.. večino časa pa :) ker time is money
<anny> ok, 15 minut frčijo perje in lasje potem pa dalje
<sasa84> Al pa cabaret, jao kok so kul te stvari
<anny> mmm
<sasa84> Men je vsec d je mal art stvari pa mal seksualnosti:-)
<anny> samo zanimivo, najžešča scena v filmu ni bila Life is a Cabaret
<anny> temveč tale: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNMVMNmrqJE
<Seniorita> Cabaret: Tomorrow belongs to me - YouTube
<sasa84> Poznam ja:-)
<sasa84> Uf, midnight
<anny> ops, pa res
<sasa84> Dns pa res se nismo spal!:-D
<anny> gremo v mižale
<sasa84> Andiamo
<sasa84> Anny, pridna bodi
<sasa84> Crazylemon, no...
<anny> lahko noč!
<anny> skril se je!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no....
<sasa84> Lahkonocko! :-)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 noc :)
<sasa84> Anny, sad ga ima sad ga nema...ko yeti
<sasa84> Noc 'david'
<anny> ko bankovec v denarnici:=
<sasa84> :-)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<sasa84> Sj, crazy je k bankovx za 500e...vemo da obstaja, sam...
<CrazyLemon> bi ga rada mela tudi v rokah?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<anny> opa
<sasa84> Crazy, sam ce je vreden 500e:-P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lahk naredi skode za vec 500e.. ja
<CrazyLemon> :))
 * sasa84 dvomi
<CrazyLemon> "skode"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> vemo da obstaja, samo do njega ne moremo...
<sasa84> Crazy, lohk si pa neploden a ves:-P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vem..nisem :)
<anny> gah
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> Kok pa ves? Si sou testirat?:-P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma vidu sm kok plavajo..pravi  plavalci.. phelps je nula :)))
<sasa84> Ni nujn, lohk
<sasa84> Ni nujn to:-)
<sasa84> Kvaliteta, izliv, vse vpliva...smo mogl to pr pravu znat kdaj je nekdo neplodn:-P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zanimivo kaj vse se vi teologi ucite
<CrazyLemon> bi clovek upal da kj bl uporabnega kot pa teste neplodnosti :D
<sasa84> Ja, zakon je lohk nicen, ce je plodnost hotena
<sasa84> Ce je nekdo neploden in tega ne pove zeni/mozu... Pol lohk pride do ksne alfonzijanske formule :-P
<anny> to vidiš pod navadnim mikroskopom, ki ga imajo osnovnošolci
<CrazyLemon> anny a si gledala?
<sasa84> Anny, dj k bo ze u pondelk crazy v hofer rini:-/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol..bejz spat..neumnosti govoris :D
<sasa84> Rini
<sasa84> Rinu
<anny> ahaha
<anny> saša84, pozdravi prof. Koširja
<sasa84> Anny, zdj ga pa mal prpica daje
<anny> res?
<sasa84> Anny, se nisva vidla ze ene pol leta:-)
<CrazyLemon> prof. koširja?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa?
<anny> čim manj ga vidiš bolje je
<sasa84> Midva sva mela kul odnos
<CrazyLemon> na..konc fringea.. zdj lahko grem tudi js v postlo
<anny> jast tudi
<sasa84> Jst sm ze :-)
<CrazyLemon> ti si itak v postli ze cel dan
<sasa84> Lohk prideta k men pa bomo one big happy famil:-D
<sasa84> Family
<anny> v familiji najbrž ne grešijo med sabo :/
<sasa84> Anny, mi sele bomo:-P
<CrazyLemon> there are twisted families out there
 * CrazyLemon pogleda sasa84 :p
<anny> dj, a veš da je grešen naklep že prva stopnja
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> :-/
<CrazyLemon> prva stopnja .. pekla?
<sasa84> Kaj pa plodite se in mnozite?
<anny> no, kar vodi v pekel
<anny> ne brez uradnega žegna...katera stopnja je že to po katekizmu?
<CrazyLemon> pekel bi pasal.. vsaj ne bi bilo tako mrzlo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> Anny, jst pa Crazylemon sva mela sama nebesa pr verouku :-P
<sasa84> 0:)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a mislis da se spomnem verouka? :D
<anny> kdaj so pa krila odpadla?
<CrazyLemon> sam vem da je bil tist duhovnik totaln car :)
<CrazyLemon> lojze!
<CrazyLemon> je mel svoj kamion .. TAM! :)
<sasa84> Crazy, kp- sv marko?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope :)
<sasa84> Anny, jst pa crazy nisva tok naklonjena katolis moralki:-P
<anny> tud jest ne
<sasa84> :-D
<anny> ampak dobro jo je poznat, če prekrižaš pot kakšnemu...Koširju
<CrazyLemon> anny pa ne da si ti tudi teologinja
 * CrazyLemon se prekriža
<sasa84> Ja pa kaj sta vidva mela:-)
<sterna> dobr jo je poznat da se ji lahko na siroko ognes.
<anny> res je!
<anny> med drugim, ni pa to moja primarna izobrazba
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Horek: Re: [12.04] Eduroam  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39398/#p39398
<sasa84> Anny, teologinja si?
<anny> ja
<sasa84> Eno, dvo?
<sterna> no js nism teologinja
<sasa84> Haha sternaB-)
<sterna> tut teolog nism
<anny> uf, Crazy je zlezel pod mizo...misliš da ga je pametno plašiti še naprej
<sterna> lih nasprotno!
<sasa84> Zate smo sploh dvoml d bi bil teologinja:-)
<anny> si diplomiral na Metelkovi?
<dz0ny> ta ubuntu mora bit res neki privlacnega za teologinje in "definirat kaj sterna je"
<sterna> aja ne to pa ne
<sterna> metelkove ne maram prevec
<sterna> sicer so najblizje mojim politicnim prepricanjem
<anny> ups
<anny> zgrešen strel
<sterna> in sm se ze boril zanje
<sterna> ko so jim hotl podirat stvari
<sterna> ampak nism pa en od njih
<anny> bravo
<sterna> jsm fizik.
<sterna> en od povprecno cudaskih i guess
<sasa84> Jst sm rada zurala na metelkovi s svojimi gay frendi
<sasa84> Najbol zurke!
 * CrazyLemon se spet prekriza
<anny> no sej na teologiji je bil naš kolega tudi gay
<sterna> ja no sej mogoce zarad tega nism metelkova fan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Horek: Re: Prodam trdi disk za prenosnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39399/#p39399
<sterna> ne maram zurk
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> rajs sm doma za racunalnikom kokr na metelkovi
<anny> več folka spoznaš
<sterna> se rajs sm pa z gospo kje dalec
<sasa84> Sj. Mene tud ni blo tam ze 10 let
<dz0ny> ehh pogresam vozilo
<sterna> sam zdej je travel suspended, k otroc se nocjo bit sami
<sasa84> Lol dzony
<sterna> v par letih se bo to ziher spremenil pa bo "ej mami a bi sla kej potovat z atijom pocas ze enkrat no"
<dz0ny> ce je bil pa easy troll no
<sasa84> Pa zurke doma;-)
<sterna> ja
<sterna> to me nc ne mot uresnic
<anny> v parih letih ne bojo otroci več hoteli z vama
<sasa84> Se spomnm k sm komi cakala d grejo pol pa akcija
<sterna> ne zdej so se premejhni da bi jih s sabo vlacu
<sterna> mislm tamal je premejhn
<sterna> k bo 4 star bomo sli naokrog kej
<anny> a kdo lahko pogleda v kakšnem stanju je CrazyLemon?
<anny> k me res skrbi
<sasa84> Anny, surfa na rkc.si
<anny> haha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Horek: Re: Minecraft survival server  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39400/#p39400
<anny> glavno da je Å¡e pri sebi
<CrazyLemon> no..kok sem pri sebi noben ne ve..se sam ne :)
<sasa84> Zdj pa res pancat
<sasa84> Pridni bodte in lahkonocko:-)
<sasa84> :*
<anny> CrazyLemon, na teologiji najdeš bolj papeške od papeža in bolj liberalne od neoliberalcev
<sterna> srecno
<anny> papa
<CrazyLemon> anny a ni povsod tko? :d
<anny> ne, ekstremi so tu bolj vidni
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dz0ny> kako si pa lahko bolj papeski od papeza
<dz0ny> papez je lahko samo eden?
<anny> tako da poduhovljeno vsako jutro klečiš na koruzi za grehe
<anny> si že srečal kakšnega fanatika? no, tko
<dz0ny> sem ene par sam, verskih pa se ne
<CrazyLemon> me neither :D
<dz0ny> recimo skavti so se najblizje fanatikom, s tistimi njihovimi internimi forami
<anny> skavti so precej nizko na lestvici fanatizma
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<anny> če hočeš videti, kaj je to moraš pogledati v kakšno pokoncilsko gibanje
<anny> verski new age
<dz0ny> to sem mislil kar sem do sedaj srecal v povezavi z religijo
<dz0ny> aja mislis joseph smith pa te
<dz0ny> ja te ignoriram, eden se je enkrat celo nekaj drl za mano
<anny> Opus Dei, Neokatehumenat, Marjino delo, Prenova v Duhu
<dz0ny> opus dei poznas?
<anny> seveda
<dz0ny> mislim govorimo o lastnih poznanstvih
<anny> ja
<dz0ny> in izkusnjah
<anny> ženske niso zaželjene
<anny> poznam ljudi, ki so v tej skupini
<dz0ny> hm v slo?
<sterna> hehe skavti
<sterna> sej so fajn, sam k so tok potrebni skos :)
<anny> ja, v slo
<anny> aja, to misliš s spanjem v ločenih šotorih...spalkah pa sploh!
<sterna> ja to je pomoje vzrok za to da se tko silly obnasajo
<sterna> dvakrat sm bil povabljen na skavtski rojstn dan
<sterna> oh dear.
<anny> Joseph Smith je ustanovitelj mormonov...teh ki hodijo po prešercu v parih
<sterna> the things they tried to make me do
<sterna> in pol so ugotovil da sm od hudica in da je najbols ce me pustijo pr mer
<anny> sterna - so te posilili?
<sterna> so poskusal :)
<sterna> ful enih "igric" so mel na sporedu
<anny> o bogi! :/
<sterna> k so ble res tko no
<dz0ny> anny mhm, tisti mi grejo na zivce skoz v mene skacejo
<anny> za odrasle?
<sterna> v dolocenih primerih mal prevec sugestivne :)
<sterna> ja ene tut take ja
<anny> ubogi črni muc je en taka fletna
<sterna> ampak seveda striktno platonsko vse
<sterna> ker tega se jasno ne sme zares
<sterna> za hec je ok.
<anny> dz0ny, moraš se jih otrest na lep način pa gredo
<sterna> ej, pocutu sm se k antropolog sred amazonskega pragozda!
<anny> sredi tropa potrebnih samic?
<anny> c-c
<sterna> aja ne
<sterna> mislm da so bli kr poparckani
<anny> ja, med divjaki?
<sterna> to ja
<sterna> pac cist druga civilizacija
<sterna> in potem poskusas iz tistga malo kokr ves o kulturi razvozlat
<anny> ja, to pa znajo biti mal divji
<sterna> kaj je zdej to zaen vrag
<dz0ny> anny jaz jih ignoriram jih ni :)
<sterna> enkrat sva sla z gospo
<anny> za enega autsiderja je kar hud kulturni Å¡ok
<sterna> so pa od naju prcakval da bova oba sodelovala
<sterna> joj, so se usteli.
<sterna> no ampak niso bli nasilni
<sterna> vsaj nc bl kokr kdorkoli k ljudi posiljuje z alkoholom in petjem
<anny> špielferderberji niso zaželeni...če je vojna je vojna za vse
<sterna> jsm vedno bil strajkbreher :)
<anny> dz0ny, sej tudi oni niso navdušeni, da kr en folk lupajo v glavo dan za dnem
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vgltb50SXrg
<dz0ny> anny ocitno ji je to mantra
<anny> a ko se vrnejo domov, jih čaka super delovno mesto, pa še svet vidijo in spoznjo tuje kulture
<anny> tak je njihov sistem
<sterna> to se vse da brez vere :)
<anny> ne, ne...če ti enemu govoriš, moraš imeti pri sebi razčiščeno kaj in kako
<sterna> se pa strinjam da je treba potovat
<sterna> ja, to ja
<sterna> sam zmeri k se z mano pogovarjajo ratajo zalostni
<anny> dvomljivci niso prepričljivi
<anny> jih spraviš v žalost?
<sterna> ja sej najboljsi opis je bil
<sterna> "kako si lahko sploh tolk navdusen nad tem da ni smisla"
<anny> aha:)
<sterna> sej odgovoru sm z vprasanjem
<anny> bistroumni nesmisel
<sterna> pac na kerem nivoju ga zanima
<sterna> logicno-matematicno abstraktnem, fizikalnem ali utilitarnem
<anny> uroboros - kača k se grize v lasten rep
<anny> o bogi
<anny> ne bit tolk žleht
<sterna> ja mislm ce se hocjo pogovarjat o teh receh pol pac
<sterna> the universe doesn't owe them anything, it was here first.
<sterna> zanc sm vidu enga mojih najljubsih xkcdjev
<anny> na to bi odgovorila, da smo vsi iz zvezdnega prahu, zato tudi mi ne dolgujemo vesolju nič
<sterna> https://xkcd.com/1123/
<sterna> ja, jasno
<sterna> pac, smisel ni del enacbe
<sterna> na noben nacin pa to ne pomeni, da se smisla ne da skonstruirat
<sterna> in tut ne pomeni, da je tak smisel na poljuben nacin manj vreden od smisla, ki naj bi nekako omni
<sterna> smisel je itak lastnost vsakega replikatorja
<sterna> no, tle me ponavad zgubijo.
<sterna> so pa navduseni ko vidjo da tut js pridem do "do unto others" principa
<sterna> ceprav po drugi poti
<anny> absolutno..smisel sploh množine nima
<anny> si jim predstavil univerzalni etični princip?
<sterna> ja, ceprov bi mogu prebrat ful enih knjig znova, ker sm mal rusty
<sterna> kanta sm bral nazadnje na zacetku gimnazije
<sterna> nism vec 100% da sm dost natancno prebiral
<anny> Kritik praktičnega uma
<sterna> ja, to velikrat nalimam
<sterna> pa tut reinen
<anny> po možnosti v originalu, če ti znese...izgubljeno s prevodom se ne vrne
<sterna> ja sm original bral
<sterna> sej na nek nacin se mi zdi da je nemscina zlo primerna za take tekste
<sterna> velik bl jasna kokr tist kar smo dobil v ucbenikih
<sterna> v slovenscino prevedene povzetke povzetkov
<anny> saj...vedno pravim, da se je dobro naučiti tuje jezike, da lahko velika dela bereš v originalu
<anny> čeprav Platona je Kocjančič kar dobro prevedel
<sterna> platona nism znal v originalu
<anny> itak da ne
<sterna> latinscino sm sicer mel na voljo, ampak se je nikol nisem dovolj dobr naucil, grscine pa mislm da se vedno nimajo
<anny> ampak prevod je dober
<sterna> najvecji paradigm shift sem mel ko sem bral 1984
<sterna> pa prej sem wittgensteina studiral
<anny> zanimiva kombinacija
<sterna> in on tut pac neki polemizira o tem kako omejitve jezika pomenijo omejitve obzorja
<sterna> duha, jasno
<sterna> in potem v 1984 ful dobr elaborira kako se z unicevanjem jezika doseze totalno druzbo najbolj neizprosne vrste
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-23
<sterna> kjer si sploh zamislit ne mores sprememb al pa upora
<sterna> in ker ne mores ubesedit teh misli si pol pac
<sterna> bound!
<sterna> zdele pa berem http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/01/27/schematics-julian-hibbard/ in je prov fajn poezija
<anny> Wittgensteinove teorije je v praksi raziskal Piaget, s procesoma asimilacije in akomodacije
<sterna> to se spomnim ja samo tega nisem bral
<sterna> sm pa cel kup razvojne psihologije
<sterna> ceprov par stvari sm pol tut vidu kako so lahko drugacne kokr jih je on utemeljil
<anny> to se pravi, kako adaptiramo nove informacije v svoj sistem in hkrati sistem prilagodimo novim neznanim dejstvom
<sterna> mislm da k sm bral o delu marije montessori je tam not par stvari
<sterna> k so konfliktne
<anny> seveda so
<anny> v praksi se je izkazalo da so njeni vrtci odlični, šole pa porazne
<sterna> po kerih kriterijih?
<anny> v šoli ne gre brez učiteljeve vloge
<sterna> aja pa sej to ni blo nikol mislen za odrasle ljudi
<sterna> pac otroc okol pubertete so ze precej drugacni od tega kar je ona utemeljevala
<sterna> ona je itak delala predvsem s takimi s posebnimi potrebami
<sterna> js sm hodu z mamo po teh montessori solah po nemciji pa kokr vem so ble sam do 4. razreda
<anny> mogoče zato, ker je šola generator in utrjevalec sistema, v glavnem pa mislim, da otrok potrebuje lik vzornika, kar je ona spustila iz svojega pedagoškega procesa
<sterna> ja sej to je bistvo koncepta
<anny> otroci se ne morejo vsega naučiti brez zgleda
<sterna> brzkone to drzi
<anny> tudi do 4. razreda so težave
<sterna> ampak mislm da kerokol od teh sol jemat ortodoksno je grozno
<anny> montessorijeva je bila prva, ki je upoštevala tudi duhovni vidik razvoja
<anny> tudi waldorfska Å¡ola ima svoje skrajnosti
<sterna> ja to pa od gospe mama
<sterna> tasca, kot temu recejo normalni ljudje
<sterna> zlo resno jemle
<sterna> antropozofija, oh dear
<anny> haha, kvazi znanost!
<sterna> ni mi vsec :)
<anny> nisi sam v tem mišljenju
<sterna> nism sicer nasprotnik tega da se otrokom da lesene stvari za igrat pa da se jih nauci meditirat
<sterna> sam teorija za vsem tem pa cist pogrne
<anny> si videl tisto veliko gugalnico v katero jih popokajo za spanje? :)
<sterna> ja
<sterna> sej smo sli s pamzi pogledat ljubljanski vrtec
<sterna> valdorfski
<sterna> montesori sm tut su gledat, sam brez otrok
<sterna> od ursulink
<anny> tudi jz sem bil v montessori vrtcu
<sterna> majo precej tezko delo k majo res ful razlicne pamze
<sterna> nasi tle so cist kmecki, k nimamo televizije pa skos so zuni na njivi
<anny> najboljši je bil pobček, ki je drgnil sunjo na ribežen
<sterna> hehe
<anny> super
<anny> en je pa pomival posodo
<anny> zdi se mi, da so otroci bolj umirjeni kot v klasičnem vrtcu, a socialni vidik manjka
<sterna> ja sej ne vem kok to funkcionira v zdejsnji druzbi
<sterna> fora je da normaln otrok dons skor vse te stvari razume kot kazen
<sterna> msilm normaln
<sterna> kko se temu rece
<sterna> povprecen
<anny> to je en od vzrokov, da šole niso več uspešne
<anny> otrok ima popolno koncentracijo, ko se zaigra za pol ure ali več samo tam do 5-6 let
<sterna> to pr nas skos delata
<sterna> mislm sej rabta se guidance pa vcasih popenita zarad ksne reci
<anny> ja
<sterna> ampak jima je zlo fino vse zivo delat
<sterna> mamo pa sosede k znajo mal drugac dnar porablat
<anny> montessori je to poimenovala srkajoči um
<sterna> in pamz res nc ne nardi brez grozenj pa podkupnin
<sterna> ni pa neumn tko da je ze nasa dva nastimu da sta namest njega pospravlala
<anny> ojej, to bo Å¡e pestro enkrat!
<anny> vzgaja se najbolj razvajena generacija v najbolj zaostrenih razmerah v zadnjih 70 letih
<sterna> jah, kokrkol obrnem
<anny> ta sosedov bo gotovo direktor
<anny> :)
<sterna> se mi zdi slabs jih zavijat u vato kokr pac pustit da jih nategne sosedov mulc
<sterna> k konc koncev ce tamala nimata percepcije da sta za karkol prkrajsana
<sterna> zakaj pa ne
<anny> pravilno...sama morata priti do spoznanja
<anny> njima se za zdaj zdi fino, čez čas pa bosta mogoče spremenila mnenje
<sterna> ja, vtikat se v to se mi zdi neprimerno
<sterna> vsaj dokler ne hodta delata v premogovnik no :)
<sterna> delat
<anny> :)
<sterna> nc, prstimat se morm za sestank
<sterna> bbl
<sterna> kdorkoli je naredu okroglo zemlo je neumn.
<anny> ni bil!
<anny> vedno se vrneš na isto točko
<anny> grem spat...lahko noč!
<sterna> tokijo je poldesetih, sf je pol petih, jsm pa ob poldveh tle :|
<sterna> srecno
<anny> lahko noč
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I have a complaint!
 * CrazyMelon wants power
<CrazyMelon> Kok je
<CrazyMelon> Dolgcas brez elekgrike
<CrazyMelon> Elektrike*
<zdobersek> lol.
<zdobersek> vzdrzevalna dela al natural disaster?
<CrazyMelon> Zdobersek plain 'luck' :-)
<CrazyMelon> Je slZ
<CrazyMelon> Sovrazim to tipkovnico
<CrazyMelon> Je sla glavna varovalka
<LorD_DDooM> To je pa to ko navijaš svoj APU
<CrazyMelon> :-)
<CrazyMelon> Ti se kr hecaj ja!
<dhbiker> haha
<CrazyMelon> Sam js sm zdej brez gretja in interneta - recimo :-)
<dhbiker> APU ? Asisted P00 ?
<dhbiker> ni to kul ? :D
<CrazyMelon> Ne?
<dhbiker> kaki ded pa si če jamraš da ni gretja :D
<CrazyMelon> Se da baterije zmanka na tablici pa sm v k....
<CrazyMelon> :-)
<dhbiker> xD
<zdobersek> k sosedom pol ...
<zdobersek> sheki dinamo na kolesu
<dhbiker> sosedi *
<dhbiker> daj alternator iz avta ven
<dhbiker> :D
<dhbiker> pa ga začni vrtet :D
<CrazyMelon> Da bi vam glavna varovalka sla!
<dhbiker> bi jo Å¡el menjat
<CrazyMelon> Pol bi se pa js smejal :-)
<dhbiker> :>
<CrazyMelon> A mas kljuc? :)
<zdobersek> si vsaj elektro poklicu?
<CrazyMelon> Jp
<zdobersek> kaj so rekl? vesele praznike? :>
<CrazyMelon> 'Pol ure...mogoce 2'
<CrazyMelon> :-)
<zdobersek> predlagal svecke za ekstra romanticnost?
<CrazyMelon> Tko da do 4ih jih ne bo
<CrazyMelon> Nc  later
<sasa84> Juhu:-)
<sasa84> Zdobersek, pokonci, mladi fant!
<zdobersek> hah, ze od pol osmih.
<sterna> neresni
<sterna> jsm su spat takrat
<sterna> Dawn, n: A time when men of reason go to bed.
<sterna> mislm da je to Ambrose Bierce, The Devil's Dictionary
<lynxlynxlynx> gah, cia je Å¡e vedno mrtva
<lynxlynxlynx> avtorji irkerja pa očitno ne težijo naokoli kot so napovedali
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: napiši svoje :)
<lynxlynxlynx> škoda časa
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž je dovolj eno mail2irc čudo, samo je treba potem spet to nekje lavfat
<dz0ny> kaj pa https://travis-ci.org/
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: http://about.travis-ci.org/docs/user/notifications/#IRC-notification
<lynxlynxlynx> a cel ci naj bi postavil? heh
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer pa nam tole rihta buildbot
<dz0ny> mislim čemu sploh finta da ti psota da je nekdo nekaj commital, če nič ne probaš kaj je commita
<dz0ny> bz potem
<lynxlynxlynx> in ima irc, ampak ker je ene 10 sužnjev, bi ob vklopu postal spammer
<dz0ny> je pa fency :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej buildbot je tud continuous integration service
<dz0ny> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> finta obvestila na irc je za lajšanje komunikacije
<dz0ny> foraj e da travis omejiš
<lynxlynxlynx> itak vsi s +w dostopom dobimo mail, ampak to niso vsi člani niti ni realtime
<lynxlynxlynx> dodatna spodbuda za peer review indebato
<dz0ny> to že samo travis je bolj kul, samo je bolj integriran v git workflow
<dz0ny> recimo ce nekdo predlaga patch
<dz0ny> ta patch testira in napiše v predlog al je kul al ni
<lynxlynxlynx> aha, Å¡e cel dashboard zraven
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak point je, da se nočem zajebavat z infrastrukturo, raje bi koristne stvari delal
<lynxlynxlynx> tole s patchi je za gem le delno uporabno, ker redko dobiš neprevedljiv patch, bolj je pomembna runtime pravilnost
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: takoel zgleda https://github.com/timrwood/moment/pull/401
<dz0ny> https://travis-ci.org/timrwood/moment/builds/2160041
<dz0ny> dela tudi za ruby/python etc recimo za sentry in acro isto uporabljamo
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm, to je zunanje, bom pogledal
<lynxlynxlynx> mamo mirror na githubu, samo tudi ni zavidljivo ažuren
<dz0ny> ker projekt
<dz0ny> recimo v irc ti bot za vsak patch oziroma kako nastaviš pošlje
<dz0ny> [travis-ci] getsentry/raven-js#38 (tracekit - afcac72 : Matt Robenolt): The build passed.
<dz0ny> < travis-ci> [travis-ci] Change view : https://github.com/getsentry/raven-js/compare/483d893a83cd...afcac7283f45
<dz0ny> < travis-ci> [travis-ci] Build details : http://travis-ci.org/getsentry/raven-js/builds/3793491
<dz0ny> dela pa tudi gitlab, bitbucket itd
<lynxlynxlynx> github ma svojega bota, ampak sej pravim, tam imamo samo mirror in avtomatski refresh ni vedno dovolj pogost
<lynxlynxlynx> hmpf, dokumentacija nima iskanja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny cloud atlas z dobrim audio sourceom je na pašnikih
<CrazyLemon> 720p
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sem pogledal vceraj
<dz0ny> nisem Å¡el spat :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny baje so deli v ruscini ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> ne zvok pač lokacije pa naslov filma
<sterna> sto, ne panjemajes?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni pa nič pomembnega?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: svetjski atlas boš pa ja razuml
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny že..sam če je 5min+ ruščine pol bom počakal na boljšo kopijo :)
<dz0ny> ma sej ti pravim da ne govorijo ruski
<dz0ny> samo 5x v filmu se pokažejo ruski recimo
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/48Vk
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 14:28:43
<CrazyLemon> ah..kul
 * dz0ny ahh, danes je ne čudn dan (enga hekerja se moram rešit, rešujem 16gb podatkov na usb ključu, pa vsi me nakaj rabijo)
<dz0ny> nedela ni več "ne delam"
<lynxlynxlynx> telefon izklop
<dz0ny> potem se pa z avtom pripeljejo
<dz0ny> jih moram pa Å¡e pogostit pa povabit na kavo itd
<dz0ny> ii smo že prišli do kinky slik
<jodlajodla> ahoj
<jodlajodla> mam eno vprašanje glede temperatur in senzorjev (:D)... a je možno da program glede na senzor kaže napačno (preveliko) temperaturo?
<CrazyLemon> mater ste nesramni.. človek vam postavi vprašanje in vi mu ne odgovorite v roku 120ih sekund.. nesramnost na visku no!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> sam res
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Acer Aspire One 725 temperatura  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39401/#p39401
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Acer Aspire One 725 temperatura  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39402/#p39402
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: linkal si mu wiki od Archa :OOO   :P
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker in? se kaj razlikuje od ubuntuja kar se tice konfiguracije senzorja? :(
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<dhbiker> arch uporabla systemd :P
<dhbiker> pa jih drugače štartaš :P
<CrazyLemon> kje se omenja karkoli startanje ?
<CrazyLemon> omenja se rmmod ter modprobe
<dhbiker> idk nisem gledal linka :P
<CrazyLemon> ter lokacija k10temp.confa
<CrazyLemon> no sej..trollas v prazno :>
<dhbiker> to ni trollanje
<dhbiker> niti ne mislim
<dhbiker> btw
<dhbiker> tisto kako začeti z ubuntujem vi prevajate ?
<CrazyLemon> tisto se kje nahaja
<dhbiker> https://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu-manual-sl-final-1204.pdf
<CrazyLemon> ce je na strezniku mi skrbimo za to - tko da ja :)
<dhbiker> nice
<dhbiker> logo se mi dopade :D
<CrazyLemon> ni nas :)
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu manual
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Manual - Home http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dhbiker> ta z lipinim listom ?
<dhbiker> na strani
<CrazyLemon> aja..ta na strani je nas ja..
<dhbiker> :>
<CrazyLemon> samo ga nismo mi oblikovali.. ampak luka c.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dhbiker> teh slovenian branding
<dhbiker> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Re: Acer Aspire One 725 temperatura  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39403/#p39403
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: MATE je kdo sprobal na ubuntuju ?
<jodlajodla> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39403/
<Seniorita> Acer Aspire One 725 temperatura (Stran 1) - Težave s strojno opremo - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker zihr je!
<dhbiker> hmm
<dhbiker> playtime for me i guess
<dhbiker> tak mi je dolgčas :>
<jodlajodla> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lm_sensors#K10Temp_Module tole ne morem narest, ker tega fajla sploh nimam?
<CrazyLemon> naredi ga?
<jodlajodla> če to nardim naj bi mi potem pravilno prikazoval temperature?
<CrazyLemon> god knows
<CrazyLemon> :9
<jodlajodla> vsaj namen naj bi bil tak?
<CrazyLemon> All these processors have a sensor, but on those for Socket F or AM2+, the sensor may return inconsistent values (erratum 319). The driver will refuse to load on these revisions unless you specify the force=1 module parameter.
<CrazyLemon> tako :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak preden se začneš igrat z fajlom
<CrazyLemon> preberi lepo kaj piše
<CrazyLemon> si že velik fant in upam da lahk slediš navodilom :)
<jodlajodla> je pa čudno ker mi ukaz sensors prikaže temperaturo  potem pa še zraven crit= 100° C <- max. delovna temperatura je 90° C?
<jodlajodla> si že velik fant in upam da lahk slediš navodilom :)  > LOL
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla ja.. ker tam lepo piše da preizkusiš delovanje preden začneš delo s fajlom
<CrazyLemon> pa nekak se mi zdi da tega nisi ravno prebral
<CrazyLemon> :)
<jodlajodla> ok
<jodlajodla> sudo reboot
<jodlajodla> eh... ni spremembe
<CrazyLemon> jao jao
<CrazyLemon> ko ze clovek misli da si velik fant in da znas sledit navodilom
<CrazyLemon> ti z "sudo reboot" dokazes da se ne znas :)
<CrazyLemon> brez reboota in brez urejanja fajla bi lahko precekiral ce ti tista sprememba kaj pomaga ali ne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<jodlajodla> verjamem :D
<CrazyLemon> dej celoten izpis ukaza sensors na pastebin
<jodlajodla> ok
<jodlajodla> pastebin.com/1fGTn1S0
<CrazyLemon> si probal instalirat zadnjo razlicico lm-sensors?
<CrazyLemon> ffs.. ze vec k mesec dni je njihova stran nedostopna
<jodlajodla> mam 3.3.1
<jodlajodla> sem pa namestil iz software centra
<jodlajodla> CrazyLemon a sedaj lahko zbrišem k10temp.conf glede na to da se nič ne spremeni?
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla jp
<jodlajodla> še kkšn predlog?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<jodlajodla> a to bo kdaj v bližnji prihodnosti "pofixan" :D?
<CrazyLemon> prasaj AMD :>
<jodlajodla> potem bo pa mašina trpela, ker nimam namena gor winse metat... a se fglrx-updates kej posodablja, da dobim novejše driverje?
<CrazyLemon> ko bo updejt na voljo ga boš  verjetno dobil.. :)
<jodlajodla> to bo s 13.04? :D
<CrazyLemon> verjetno :>
<jodlajodla> me zanima kako bi blo na OSu ki je bil že gor - Linpus Linux... sem dobil celo DVD, ki ga bom očitno moral odpakirat
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zna senjorita kaj po ppa iskat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope
<zdobersek> ... but google does!
<zdobersek> !g ubuntu wayland ppa
<Seniorita> Wayland - Ubuntu Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<zdobersek> recimo'
<CrazyLemon> !g site:launchpad.net wayland
<Seniorita> Wayland GTK Quantal : Darxus https://launchpad.net/~darxus/%2Barchive/wayland-gtk-quantal
<CrazyLemon> al pa ne :p
<zdobersek> limun'
<zdobersek> ... sprav se pol delat!
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny> !g Personal Package Archives for Ubuntu haproxy
<Seniorita> Personal Package Archives : Ubuntu https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/%2Bppas%3Fname_filter%3Dhaproxy
<dhbiker> wayland ? zgleda kul
<lynxlynxlynx> overhyped
<dhbiker> jaz ?
<dhbiker> not really
<zdobersek> you shall be condemned to using X then!
<dhbiker> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> wayland
<zdobersek> zakaj qrca dobi bot +v ... ? :<
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ze jaz sprasujem CrazyLemon :>
<zdobersek> ?!?!?!
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://tf2.ubuntu.si/
<Seniorita> TF2 Ubuntu.si server
<zdobersek> zakaj se je vceraj streznik sesul?
<dz0ny> neki z authority server rejected server key
<dz0ny> ceprav nima takrat kaj spraševat valve server
<zdobersek> what to do, what to do ...
<dz0ny> zdobersek: quick game?
<dz0ny> 1vs1
<zdobersek> sam tule uredim par stvari, pa na wc skocim ..
<UbuntuSiWarrior> zdobersek vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@dm_gael), trenutno igrajo dz0ny, zdobersek!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Acer Aspire One 725 temperatura  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39404/#p39404
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@dm_gael), trenutno igrajo dz0ny, zdobersek!
<zdobersek> grem zdej jst smreko postavt ...
<marko-_--> fak smreka
<marko-_--> jaz je sploh nimam
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IJGIMd3_LfY
<Seniorita> Freaky Eaters- Addicted to Cheesy Potatoes - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> 8k kalorij..dnevno :D
<dz0ny> 3.5t krompiraj letno 1 oseba
<sterna> 8k kalorij je lih za na jezersk, krvavc pa nazaj z biciklom
<CrazyLemon> 8k kalorij je cca 16big macov :D
<CrazyLemon> dnevno :D
<lynxlynxlynx> 8kcal ~ 2kJ = dnevni priporočen vnos
<zdobersek> kcal = Cal
<zdobersek>  priporocen dnevni vnos ~2000 Cal = 2kkcal
<lynxlynxlynx> aja ne, lih kontra je faktor
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, čeprav ne vem kaj kompliciraš z enotami
<lynxlynxlynx> kcal se uporablja
<lynxlynxlynx> al je mel že v viru mcal?
<CrazyLemon> like zdobersek said
<CrazyLemon> oziroma niti to ni res
<CrazyLemon> odvisno od cloveka..za zenske je se mi zdi 2k kalorij
<CrazyLemon> za moske malo vec
<CrazyLemon> V povprečju, da obdržiš željeno težo, ženske potrebujejo okoli 2000 kalorij dnevno, moški pa okoli 2700. Te številke se nanašajo samo na odrasle ljudi, ki se malo ukvarjajo s telesno aktivnostjo.
<zdobersek> 2700 Cal ... to je potuha za ljudi/
<zdobersek> ... kot je CrazyLemon, ki stanujejo v mestih z na novo odprtim McDonaldsom
<lynxlynxlynx> predpisana vrednost pri izračunih je 8400kJ - 2000 kcal
<lynxlynxlynx> http://duckduckgo.com/k/?u=http%3A%2F%2Fec.europa.eu%2Ffood%2Ffood%2Flabellingnutrition%2Ffoodlabelling%2Fpublications%2F3359-sl.pdf
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hell yea!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151384721997269&set=a.10151384721842269.542762.46543152268&type=3&theater
<Seniorita> FOTO: McDonald's v Kopru je odprl vrata | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> check it aut
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak itak variira
<zdobersek> oyea, pon tor sre na kanalu a LotR
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si se sprehodli po rdeči preprogi :)?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah
<CrazyLemon> bom počakal teden dva
<CrazyLemon> ker zdaj je nabito polno :)
<dz0ny> kaj je to http://radiocapris.si/data/albums/news_albums/b/2_a669423d07a37b77e99aaa1514f6ec26.jpg
<CrazyLemon> monitorji .. kaj pa druzga? :D
<dz0ny> touch monitorji?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny glede na to da ni tipkovnice in/ali miske verjetno ja
<dz0ny> no mene bolj zanima kaj poganjajo
<CrazyLemon> Poseben pečat novi restavraciji, prvi po desetih letih, daje najsodobnejša notranja oprema, brezplačen dostop do Wi – Fi omrežja ter 4 iPad tablični računalniki, ki so na voljo obiskovalcem.
<CrazyLemon> iOS :)
<dz0ny> bogi ipadi
<sasa84> Juhu:-)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 se vedno v postli?!?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> Crazy, zdj sm res:-)
<sasa84> Sem pa pop pekla piskote
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda si :D
<sterna> o
<sterna> mi smo tut piskote pekl
<sterna> zal so cist prevec bio
<sterna> tko da niso neki uibr dobri
<sterna> so pa kr ok
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> sej cokolada je tudi bio! tko da so lahk tudi dobri :D
<sasa84> Moji niso...maslo, cukr, moka, nebio marmelade...:-)
<sasa84> Ce clovk gresi, nej do daske:-P
<lynxlynxlynx> "bio"
<lynxlynxlynx> sem mislil, da je pesek noter
<CrazyLemon> sasa84  a je jutri post? :)
<sasa84> Crazylemon, napacna cerkev:-P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<sasa84> Pravoslavni se postijo ja pred bozicem
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 očitno ne samo pravoslavni...ker rimokatoliški duhovnik iz obale pravi da je jutri post :)
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko celjan ki je na obisku pravi da ni :)
<sasa84> Jutr ni posta
<sasa84> Post je uradn na pepelnico in vel.petk... To je tist kao strogi post
<CrazyLemon> strogi post = no meat just fish? :D
<sasa84> Pol pa v postu se, k je pa mal mn 'strogo'
<lynxlynxlynx> očitno je presodil, da obalčanom ne bi škodil
<sasa84> Strogi post: 1x na dan do sitga se lohk najes, nic mesa
<CrazyLemon> do sitega se lohk najes ..pa nic mesa... doesnt make sense :D
<sasa84> Pravoslavni pa zdj ne jejo tud rib, mleka, jajc... Mal je strozje pr njih
<sasa84> Ja, 1x na dan se lohk do sitga najes pac tekom dneva
<sasa84> Ampak, mislm d bi mogl mal razmislt glede celotnga posta...za vecino bi blo huj 5x na dan jest
<sasa84> Men je post tko in tko lohk potuha, k tko in tko enkrat jem
<lynxlynxlynx> pol se pa po možnosti še prenažirajo po postu
<lynxlynxlynx> kako ti rata samo enkrat jest? :S
<CrazyLemon> če pa kadi nonstop :D
<sasa84> Lynx, slaba navada... Zdj se mucm ze dva tedna, d mam frustk zjutri
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ziher kej žreš vmes
<sasa84> Ta amdroirc bi mogu met kao tab za autocomplete pr nicknameih
<sasa84> Lynx, ne
<lynxlynxlynx> pol pa res ni zdravo
<sasa84> Pr men je blo tko... Kava, kava,kava, kosilo, kava...pa lohk se ksna kava
<lynxlynxlynx> no, torej kava
<CrazyLemon> pa ciki!
<lynxlynxlynx> čiki majo precej malo kj :}
<sasa84> In zdj se pa res teudn, d jem...in jem zjutri proseno kaso... Prvic v lajfu jo jem in mi jw kul
<sasa84> Pa cajt mam kuhat, pa se mal rekreacije zjutri
<CrazyLemon> ne gre se za kj..ampak za občutek sitosti
<sasa84> Ja eni pravjo res, da nej bi blo z lakoto povezan...sam kva vem. Men se zdi da se folk zredi k neha zto, k pac nima kej druzga za pocet pa je pol
<lynxlynxlynx> slej ko prej telo omaga in ti mašila ne pomagajo
<sasa84> Lynx, sj zto mi je pa zadnje leto in pol skoz neki mankal...od zeleza do kalcija
<lynxlynxlynx> jest iz dolgčasa je pa men čist nedojemljivo
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh si pa ne predstavljam spanja brez vsaj mal hrane
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje bi me smatral za asketa, ampak nekje je pa meja madona
<sasa84> Jst npr ne morm jest, ce sm zivcna, eni pa zmazejo pol vola
<lynxlynxlynx> tole da dodatno šporataš je fajn
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Dejstvo pa je, da nikotin pospešuje presnovo kofeina. Torej, ko se boste odpovedali dimu, se bo po vaših žilah kofein pretakal dlje časa, tako zatrjujejo strokovnjaki. Kaj to pomeni? Da bo dovolj ena skodelica kave, namesto prej­­­šnjih štirih. Vendar pa taka nenadna odtegnitev kofeina velikokrat povzroča brezvoljnost, napetost, živčnost, telo pa želi to potešiti s prenajedanjem.
<sasa84> Prej nism nc ves:-S
<CrazyLemon> http://www.aktivni.si/zdravje/vitki-tudi-brez-cigaret/
<Seniorita> Vitki tudi brez cigaret -  Aktivni.si
<CrazyLemon> aktivni.si vejo kaj pisejo! :D
<sasa84> Zdj pa grem 4x na tedm zjutri na sprehod pa 'hitr' hodm, prej sm tekla k ni blo snega.. Pol se mal aerobike, zajtrk zjutri... Majke, se kadit neham in bom v l&z!!!
<sterna> suni je sla dons s kolesom u kr nemarn hrib
<sasa84> Crazylemon, zanimiv članek:-)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ane :)
<sasa84> Ves kaj sem pogruntala...odkar zajtrkujem, spijem mn kave
<sasa84> Vcasih sem dop 2 velki, zdj eno malo
<sasa84> Miške, gruntam, dab sla se enga przgat pa ninat
<sasa84> Pridni bodte pa crazy, pejd k polnocnci ob petih do
<sasa84> Pop v smarjah:-P
<CrazyLemon> polnocnica ob petih :D
<CrazyLemon> right!
<dz0ny> tisto je za otroke :)
<sasa84>  'david', nej te opozorim, d ni vec butast vprasat kdaj je polnocnca
<sasa84> ;-)
<sasa84> Se papez jo je mel ob desete zvecer:-P
<CrazyLemon> weirdos :D
<sasa84> Nc, nocko vsem
<CrazyLemon> LN
<sasa84> Se jutr vidmo d vam se kej zazelim:-D
<sasa84> :*
<dz0ny> a se da komu Å¡e kaj igrat?
<zdobersek> I'd play ...
<zdobersek> the game of thrones :>
<CrazyLemon> not with yourself silly!
<dz0ny> torej ?
<zdobersek> jst vzamem zmaje, littlefingerja pa sanso
<zdobersek> za vas pa ne vem.
<CrazyLemon> little finger... a tko torej
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dz0ny> http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap121203.html
<Seniorita> APOD: 2012 December 3 - A Quadruple Lunar Halo Over Spain
<zdobersek> Petyr Baelish, mkay?
<zdobersek> A
<zdobersek> no, zacnimo ...
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2012/12/hrvaska_cerkev_z_letaki_proti_uvajanju_zdravstvene_vzgoje_v_solah.aspx
<Seniorita> Hrvaška Cerkev z letaki proti uvajanju zdravstvene vzgoje v šolah - Planet Siol.net
<dz0ny> hm tole mi ni logično The whole documentary can be purchased for free
<CrazyLemon> if its free then buy it silly!
<zdobersek> dz0ny, minecraft dokumentarc?
<zdobersek> lmao @ binary scale
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gledal The imposter?
<zdobersek> !g the imposter
<Seniorita> The Imposter (2012) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1966604/
<CrazyLemon> resnicna zgodba.. z nepricakovanim twistom :)
<zdobersek> nope. gledu pa trailer.
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<CrazyLemon> busanc!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek remember it! :D
<zdobersek> wat
<zdobersek> kokrkol, ffs, po resnicnih dogodkih ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zelo zanimiv dokumentarc :)
<CrazyLemon> seriously
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Djc8FPHs45o#
<Seniorita> Useless machine advanced edition - YouTube
<sterna> best machine
<lynxlynxlynx> http://i.imgur.com/hQ9ex.jpg
<CrazyLemon> holy fck..172min
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/vEIS3.jpg?1
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-16
<kobalt> je kdo od vas ze uporabljal jboss seam ?
<napsy> dan
<Sky[x]> lp
<cobaltSlo> a sploh Å¡e kdo uporablja servlete v javi?
<cobaltSlo> spring kontrolerji naj bi bili nadomestek servletov
<napsy> bljak, java
<napsy> I guess da so ljudje mal pametnejsi postal pa se zacel izogibat javi
<napsy> za server-side dprogramiranje
<dz0ny> jah dela vsepovsod
<sasa84> jutro miške ;)
<dz0ny> but jvm eats ram
 * sasa84 požgečka dz0ny 
<dz0ny> jutro
<yang> Hm, a je kdo videl kje na policah 7UP ?
<CrazyLemon> nope!
<yang> cudno je to, spomnim se da se ga je v 90ih dalo kupiti, potem pa dolga leta ne, par let nazaj sem ga spet videl, zdaj pa ga spet ni vec
<CrazyLemon> ampak zihr leclerc ima 7up..
<yang> pomoje ce kdo ma, ima leclerc edino
<yang> no jaz sem kupil en "pack" zadnic cez mejo
<dz0ny> !g 7up
<Pepelka> 7UP.com · Home http://www.7up.com/
<CrazyLemon> pa ne mi reč da ne veš kaj je 7up :D
<idioterna> seven ap freš
<idioterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/mongolija/07-27/p8270083.jpg
<yang> hehe kul
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> a siol problemi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: V Kubuntu ni posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41214/#p41214
<dz0ny> BigWhale: kazam                                             pon dec 16 12:15:09 CET 2013
<dz0ny> INFO Main - Unable to delete one of the temporary files. Check your temporary directory.
<dz0ny> a to pomen da mi v /tmp shranjuje video?
<BigWhale> dz0ny, ne...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: V Kubuntu ni posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41215/#p41215
<BigWhale> dz0ny, to se je vcasih dogajal... pa se takrat se mi zdi, da ni slo v /tmp
<dz0ny> ok
<dz0ny> ker v tmp nisem nasel nic
<dz0ny> v local tmp tud ne
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: lsof
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cba6zNC-vw
<Pepelka> Je bella cesta - Ljubice - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Dokumentarec Ljubice na Je bella cesta Več na http://jebellacesta.voyo.si«
<yang> CrazyLemon: ;)
<dz0ny> http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/12/16/an-nsa-coworker-remembers-the-real-edward-snowden-a-genius-among-geniuses/?partner=yahootix
<Pepelka> An NSA Coworker Remembers The Real Edward Snowden: 'A Genius Among Geniuses' - Forbes
<Pepelka> »Perhaps Edward Snowden's hoodie should have raised suspicions. The black sweatshirt sold by the civil libertarian Electronic Frontier Foundation featured a parody of the National Security Agency's logo, with the traditional key in an eagle's claws replaced by a collection of AT&amp;T cables, and eavesdropping headphones covering the menacing bird's ears. [...]«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2013/12/hisa_pod_hipoteko_rusevine_dostavil_banki.aspx
<Pepelka> Zrušil hišo pod hipoteko, ruševine pa dostavil banki | Zanimivosti - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Neki Bolgar je zaradi nezmožnosti plačevanja hipotekarnega posojila zadnje prihranke porabil za rušenje svoje hiše, ruševine pa dostavil pred vrata banke.«
<napsy_> http://crownmalone.tumblr.com/post/47594867142/are-you-with-the-right-partner-during-a-seminar
<Pepelka> Hello, old friend. | ARE YOU WITH THE RIGHT PARTNER? During a seminar,...
<napsy_> hudo
<Pepelka> »ARE YOU WITH THE RIGHT PARTNER?During a seminar, a woman asked,” How do I know if I am with the right person?”The author then noticed that there was a large man sitting next to her so he said, “It...«
<anny> čer
<CrazyLemon> čafčy!
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] The Biggest Ubuntu News Stories of 2013 – Part One  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/U_slB4eAhMc/the-biggest-ubuntu-news-stories-of-2013-part-one
<dz0ny> idioterna: se kr iscete delavce http://www.zemanta.com/blog/careers/?
<Pepelka> Zemanta – Trusted Content Discoverycareers - Zemanta - Trusted Content Discovery
<Pepelka> »Open Positions Zemanta jobs powered by«
<anny> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2013/12/nsa_amnestija_edward_snowden.aspx
<Pepelka> V NSA naj bi razmišljali o amnestiji za Snowdna | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V ameriški Nacionalni varnostni agenciji (NSA) naj bi razmišljali o amnestiji za žvižgača Edwarda Snowdna, ki je že razkril njihove najbolj temačne skrivnosti, če se bo zavezal, da jih ne bo več.«
<dz0ny> anny: k te ni blo http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/12/16/an-nsa-coworker-remembers-the-real-edward-snowden-a-genius-among-geniuses/?partner=yahootix
<Pepelka> An NSA Coworker Remembers The Real Edward Snowden: 'A Genius Among Geniuses' - Forbes
<Pepelka> »Perhaps Edward Snowden's hoodie should have raised suspicions. The black sweatshirt sold by the civil libertarian Electronic Frontier Foundation featured a parody of the National Security Agency's logo, with the traditional key in an eagle's claws replaced by a collection of AT&amp;T cables, and eavesdropping headphones covering the menacing bird's ears. [...]«
<anny> omg
<anny> ko bo Å¡u stallman v penzjon, evo ti novega genija
<dz0ny> :P
<yang> hja, bogve kje je zdaj, ce je med zivimi, vse kar vemo o njemu sta 2 posnetka
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyc6RJEEe0U
<Pepelka> Interstellar Movie - Official Teaser - YouTube
<Pepelka> »From Christopher Nolan, Interstellar is in theaters November 2014. http://www.InterstellarMovie.com/«
<anny> bojijo se ga ko tristo hudičev
<anny> in to mogočna NSA
<dz0ny> hudič is imaginary
<dz0ny> ed is real
<anny> lol
<yang> zadnjic sem videl na TVju, da so objavili samo 1% podatkov ki jih je razposlal snowden
<anny> jup
<anny> drži jih za jajca...močno
<anny> če ga ubijejo, bodo naredili mučenika, poleg tega je gotovo poskrbel za 1000 kopij
<anny> postal bo duh v medmrežju!
<yang> ja, zdej so kopije tko razposlane, da tudi ce on se tako preklice zadevo, jih ze imajo drugi v rokah
<yang> in prej ali slej bodo zadeve prisle na dan, tudi ce je on proti
<yang> ker pogoj za azil je bil ravno ta, da ne bi bilo vec informacij poredovanih javnosti
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja
<idioterna> dz0ny: plan je se 10 ljudi zaposlit
<yang> dz0ny: ce ne nardis vsaj 50km dnevno z biciklom, ne vem ce bi te v zemanti zaposlili :)
<anny> hehe
<anny> jaz jih 15-20
<yang> tudi pozimi anny ?
<anny> tudi
<yang> opa
<anny> ni zime za eskime
<yang> mors bit kar v formi
<anny> nisem, dobila sem par kil...preveč čokolade :)
<idioterna> yang: mamo tut ljudi ki sovrazijo kolesarje
<yang> idioterna: no vam vsaj ni dolgcas potem
<idioterna> smo kr civilizirani zacuda
<upd> kaj pa je treba znati za zemanto
<dz0ny> idioterna: huh
<idioterna> http://www.zemanta.com/blog/careers/
<Pepelka> Zemanta – Trusted Content Discoverycareers - Zemanta - Trusted Content Discovery
<Pepelka> »Open Positions Zemanta jobs powered by«
<yang> idioterna: poznam dobrega network admina, ce boste kdaj iskal tako pozicijo
<anny> lol
<idioterna> koga pa?
<yang> enga fanta iz LJ, blizu firme zivi
<idioterna> k ce ga js tut poznam, pol so moznosti, da ga ne bomo vzel :)
<yang> mislim, da ga ne poznas
<yang> saj sem mu ze rekel, naj napise CV, pa ga se ni
<yang> ne vem kaj caka
<anny> yang, od kolesarjenja ni veliko efekta
<anny> sploh mestnega
<yang> anny: ja bolje kot 0 sigurno  je
<yang> za vzdrzevanje neke zmerne kondicije cisto zadosti
<yang> v primeru da si vsak dan gor
<anny> to pa ja
<anny> Å¡e vedno pravim, da ni efekta
<yang> idioterna: mislim, un je versatile
<yang> anny: pretiravanje tudi ni v redu
<anny> ja
<yang> anny: saj si videla kaksne na maratonu stare, k so bli na meji infarkta
<anny> še več mladih s preveliko težo
<anny> stari se sami selekcionirajo
<yang> anny: ne razumem sicer poante se dokazovati na raznih tekmovanjih, ampak kot sem gledal tiste tekace, ce ne teces v tempu, se zadaj zvrnejo nate
<yang> je kr gneca
<anny> ne, zaviješ na levo stran ceste
<yang> sicer je lepo, da zmores pretect en maraton, da si telesno toliko pripravljen
<anny> teče se po desni
<yang> se mi zdi da tecejo tudi na 10km, tisto pa bi vsak z zmerno kondicijo lahko zmogel
<yang> poznam nekaj rekreativcev ki so sli na 10
<idioterna> anny: sej se bojim da v ljubljani iscemo samo zelo izkusene tehnicne kadre ta moment tko da
<idioterna> anny: don't quit your job yet, ceprav mamo tus :)
<idioterna> itak se pa selimo v naslednje pol leta, ker bo zmanjkalo prostora
<yang> http://imgur.com/kibkFh0
<Pepelka> Who needs NASA for a Mars trip when Arizona looks like this? - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<idioterna> yang: nebo je drugacne barve na marsu
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu One Gets New Unofficial, Cross-Platform Mobile App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/iSBPYzuoICg/new-ubuntu-one-app-mobile
<yang> Veseli delavci v Fairphone proizvodnji http://www.fairphone.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Fairphone-Assembly-Training-Web.jpg
<slax0r> http://www.monitor.si/novica/policija-gleda-v-tvoj-racunalnik/151955/
<Pepelka> Policija gleda v tvoj računalnik | Monitor
<Pepelka> »Še pred novim letom bodo v državnem zboru obravnavali spremembo zakona, ki bo državnemu represivnemu aparatu omogočila vohunjenje po naših računalnikih.«
<CrazyLemon> yang ful zgledajo veseli
<CrazyLemon> slax0r policija doesnt do linux..tko da dont worry :D
<yang> to ti mislis da ne znajo linuxa
<CrazyLemon> yang a ti veš da znajo?
<yang> saj ni vec tak bavbav to znat
<LorD_DDooM> Ima kdo idej kaj bi bilo narobe z diskom ali kablom/plato? Disk se mi je začel občasno spin-downat in ponovno zaganjat. Med rebootom ga niti BIOS ne zazna dokler kompa popolnoma ne ugasnem in spet prižgem. Ext4. http://ubuntuone.com/3V5pRJfZ1oM09rwBaUkbzd
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: samo kot zanimivost
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: firmware povozi na disku
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: gre se za HDD SAMSUNG HD103SJ, ki je dosedaj deloval brezhibno.
<dz0ny> hm
 * CrazyLemon ima enak disk
<dz0ny> maš kak power šparanej vključeno
<CrazyLemon> no ne enak..moj Å¡e vedno dela :p
<dz0ny> Å¡paranje
<LorD_DDooM> V bistvu imam dva enaka diska, ampak zdaj mi je začel eden odletavat ven...takrat mi dejansko obadva odletita iz BIOSa, tko da moram cold rebootat
<LorD_DDooM> Tole je pa tadrugi disk http://ubuntuone.com/160NqGrcL6sZguuq6fTy3c
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: https://db.tt/n27SpP48
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-12-16 20:00:29.png
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ?
<dz0ny> kaj to banas :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čudni ipji :)
<LorD_DDooM> Izključeno imam vse te zadeve, vključno s predpomnenjem
<CrazyLemon> 6 različnih nickov iz UK poola :)
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: privzeto je 10min
<LorD_DDooM> Sumljiv mi je tist UDMA CRC error rate
<dz0ny> pr men je vkljuceno
<dz0ny> tist bi pomenil problem z napajanjem al pa sata kabel
<dz0ny> probi sključt dvdrom
<dz0ny> izključit
<LorD_DDooM> nimam dvdroma
<LorD_DDooM> imam 4 diske, dva ta samsunga in dva strejša seagata za bakcup
<dz0ny> https://db.tt/n27SpP48
<dz0ny> tkole mam jaz
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-12-16 20:00:29.png
 * CrazyLemon prvič vidi 640GB diske
<dz0ny> zdej gre 1TB not :)
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<dz0ny> v raid si pa ne upam dat
<dz0ny> k to bolj ne dela
<CrazyLemon> a boš zfs dal??
<dz0ny> no no
<dz0ny> lvm
<dz0ny> its fine
<CrazyLemon> meh :/
<CrazyLemon> sploh nisi hard core!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> brtfs pol
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1462855_1572819902765908_207683597_n.jpg
<dz0ny> yang ne debato na twitterju spremljam
<idioterna> dz0ny: hm?
<idioterna> dz0ny: kaj ne dela?
<idioterna> glede raid?
<dz0ny> idioterna: horror stories, ne zaupam
<dz0ny> ce ne zanjo se saa driverja spisat
<dz0ny> sa bo pa raid bp delal
<dz0ny> sata
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> ne vem o cem tocno govoris
<idioterna> ampak linux software raid je ena najbolj stabilnih storage resitev na planetu
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> un raid od matične pa ni
<idioterna> aja uh
<idioterna> boh ne dej :)
<idioterna> lvm mirroring je sicer kul
<idioterna> ampak nima se tolk integriranih orodij
<idioterna> default debian based distro se potrud ti mail poslat ce degrada array
<dz0ny> pa lvm tist expand tud trja vecnost
<dz0ny> traja*
<dz0ny> za 1tb skoraj dva dni
<dz0ny> kaj pa ti uproabljas?
<dz0ny> vse sw based?
<idioterna> almost
<dz0ny> a data pa system mas locen
<dz0ny> al je skupaj?
<idioterna> odvisno
<idioterna> na serverjih skoraj vedno locen
<dz0ny> yey
<dz0ny> [1673467.105012] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
<dz0ny> [1673467.105020] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
<dz0ny> [1673467.105024]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00
<dz0ny> [1673467.105045]         5c bf 6a 98
<dz0ny> [1673467.105054] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda]
<dz0ny> [1673467.105061] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
<dz0ny> sm kr vedu da bo neki
<dz0ny> NAS je mal zbluzu
<maxipin> a se je kdo tukaj že ukvarjal z unboundom?
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/L9h0MsV.jpg
<yang> http://www.designboom.com/art/snow-on-sphinx-for-the-first-time-in-112-years-12-16-2013/
<Pepelka> snow on sphinx for the first time in 112 years
<Pepelka> »a picture of egypt's sphinx covered in snow went viral this weekend«
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-17
<anny> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/policija-bo-lahko-vohunila-po-racunalnikih-s-trojanskim-konjem/325187#comments
<Pepelka> Policija bo lahko vohunila po računalnikih s trojanskim konjem :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Že z letom 2014 bo v obravnavi zakon, ki bo policiji omogočal okužbo računalnikov s trojanskim konjem in nadzor komunikacije. Okužba bo rezervirana za primere najhujših kaznivih dejanj.«
<anny> r y fu*cking crazy?
<dz0ny> me ne gane
<dz0ny> sova po zakonu ze zdej sledi prometu v tujino
<anny> to vemo
<anny> so povedali med vrsticami kolegi iz arnesa
<dz0ny> to pol lahko dajo v obdelavo tud policiji
<anny> bodo naumili tudi trojanca za linux?
<dz0ny> why not
<dz0ny> sej ne bodo oni pisal
<anny> za 1% uporabnikov?
<dz0ny> kupil hojo za 20 m$
<dz0ny> jah ce pa to uporabljajo samo teroristi :>
<anny> jah
<dz0ny> oz enmy of the state
<anny> enkrat me bodo vrgli iz postelje ob 3h zjutraj s cevjo pištole usmerjeno v fris
<anny> enemy of the system
<anny> države so pokleknile pred kapitalom
<dz0ny> btw linux uporabnikov ni samo 1%
<dz0ny> prej 80%
<dz0ny> server, android
<dz0ny> pol mas ruterje
<dz0ny> kjer mas prov amaterske luknje
<dz0ny> in tle je dost lazje vohunt kot pa na win :)
<anny> uf
<anny> nekaj bo treba naumiti
<anny> država voha po gatah!
<anny> sicer pa ni slabo...znamo dobiti nekaj kolegov :)
<dz0ny> kolegic... :)
<anny> kolegic zelo malo :)
<anny> za ženske je linux preveč zakompliciran
<anny> jaz sem izjemnja izjema :)
<dz0ny> jaz sem vceri spoznal eno
<anny> rly?
<dz0ny> linux mint ftw prav
<anny> mhm
<dz0ny> ker se da vse nastavit
<anny> naj se pride sem pokazat!
<napsy_> dan
<napsy_> js sm mojo prsilu da uporabla ubuntu :P
<anny> napsy_ ti lopov!
<dz0ny> v zameno da zdej pospravljas stanovanje namest nje?
<dz0ny> :)
<upd> hah :D moja tud hoče ubuntu fotr pa stoka da se nič ne znajde :)
<anny> to se kvalificira kot mučenje ljudi...razen če nimaš administracije namesto nje
<napsy_> :)
<napsy_> ma virtualko gor z win7
<napsy_> za vsak slucaj
<anny> to je že bolje
<napsy_> je pa beda ko ma mickan slabsi comp in tam zna kr mal stekat tale ubuntu
<napsy_> medtem ko ji je win7 cist gladko lavfal
<anny> zanimivo
<anny> niso driverji problem?
<napsy_> nop, ji vse dela
<napsy_> oz mogoc pa so
<napsy_> za IO naprave
<anny> jep
<dz0ny> driverji za gpu ponavad resio 90% tega
<napsy_> dz0ny: fora je ker ji gui lepo dela
<napsy_> sam programi se blazn pocas poganjajo
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> disk pol
<napsy_> firefox tam 7 sekund
<napsy_> sam v winsih nima takih tezav
<napsy_> tam ji je dejansk delal tip top vse
<napsy_> pa tut nautilus
<napsy_> pocasn
<napsy_> comp je tam leto pa pol star, je pa res mal slabsi model za 500 evrov
<napsy_> leptop
<anny> ?
<anny> moj je star 4 leta
<anny> tud ne dela z blazno hitrostjo ampak Å¡e vedno sprejemljivo
<napsy_> mot me sam to kr je taka vlka performancna razlika med win7 pa ubuntu
<napsy_> je prej mela unity pa je zgublala zivce, pa sm kde ji namestu, je zdj ful bol zadovolna
<napsy_> ne zarad izgleda ampak ker je dejansk hitrejs
<napsy_> sm tut sam vidu
<napsy_> sam se vedn pocasnejs kot win7
<dz0ny> toj cudno
<dz0ny> mat moj 8 let stra laptop dela ok
<dz0ny> fora je da se ne sme nautilus nalozit
<dz0ny> a desktop
<napsy_> sj po defaultu se ne se mi zdi
<anny> se
<napsy_> aja, za unity mogoc res ja
<napsy_> za gnome3 se ne
<dz0ny> tud :)
<napsy_> mislim da ne
<napsy_> je izkloplen
<dz0ny> a so ikone na namizju?
<napsy_> nop
<napsy_> po defaultu ne
<dz0ny> http://boingboing.net/2013/12/16/paul-dini-explains-why-execs-d.html
<Pepelka> Paul Dini explains why execs don't want girls watching their superhero shows - Boing Boing
<Pepelka> »Comics creator Paul Dini did a guest appearance on Kevin Smith's podcast "Fatman on Batman" podcast, and talked, in part, about the gender considerations of execs in new animation/superhero kids' show design, Vi transcribed the relevant piece, in which Dini recounts conversations he's had with execs who insist that they don't want any girl fans of their shows, because girls don't buy toys.«
<napsy_> heh
<anny> girls buy barbies
<dz0ny> and sex toys
<anny> hmmm
<anny> to je enako porazdeljeno med spoloma
<napsy_> pridne punce ne ;)
<anny> kdo pa je priden? :)
<yang> heh kaksen hecn error LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.
<lynxlynxlynx> welcome to the matrix :)
<dz0ny> global menu bug
<dz0ny> hologram
<dz0ny> matrix is the old name
<yang> ;)
<napsy_> ve kdo ce ma webkit 1.10 (zraven ubuntu 12.10) po deaultu support za websockete
<napsy_> ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002647.html
<Pepelka> Sharking: High-Rollers in the Crosshairs - F-Secure Weblog : News from the Lab
<Pepelka> »F-Secure Security Labs brings you the latest online security news from around the world. Ensure that you are up-to-date with the latest online threats to guarantee your online wellbeing.«
<dz0ny> napsy_: verjetno ima za star draft websocket
<dz0ny> kdaj je to slo ven?
<napsy_> 10. 2010 ziher
<napsy_> ups, 2012
<napsy_> nima veze, sm ugotovu da ma neko podporo
<dz0ny> ah to ma
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> un k je bil se string only :>
<dz0ny> paket je bil string
<dz0ny> zdej je binary blob
<dz0ny> pa siganlizacijo ma se
<napsy_> ok, nism bil ziher ce ze po defaulti pride zbuildan za websockets podporo
<dz0ny> bl bos mel problem z serverji
<dz0ny> ker vecian podpira sam to kar je sedaj standard
<dz0ny> go ma sicer oboje
<dz0ny> tornado ma nek fake mode
<dz0ny> ups nima vec
<dz0ny> goalng to
<dz0ny> SupportedProtocolVersion = "13"
<upd> http://dogecoin.com/ :p
<Pepelka> Dogecoin
<Pepelka> »so crypto. much coin. to the moon.«
<napsy_> http://lottocoin.org/
<Pepelka> Lotto Coin official home page
<upd> mja čist preveč jih je že :)
<dz0ny> fukcoina pa ni?
<upd> zadnje 3 dni je tak naval na dogecoin da je groza
<upd> dz0ny, miselm da ne Å¡e
<dz0ny> sem mislu da so pimpi bl inovativni
<upd> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=DogeCoin&_ipg=200&rt=nc
<Pepelka> DogeCoin | eBay
<Pepelka> »Visit eBay for great deals on a huge selection DogeCoin. Shop eBay!«
<upd> 51k jih imam zdej pa počakam par mesecev če bo šlo v tri krasne al pa če gre cena gor :)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQS6FWSkK6A
<Pepelka> Katarina Mala - ZNUCANA (Official Video 2013) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »MUSIC: vokal: Katarina Mala / besedilo: M. Gregorič / glasba: Marko Gregorič & JAMirko / glasbena produkcija (programming), aranžma, mix, mastering : JAMirko...«
<napsy_> mog
<napsy_> omg
<yang> njo veckrat srecam
<CrazyLemon> a je znucana?
<yang> ne bi vedel
<yang> ;)
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> miskim da jamirko vozi avtobus za LPP, recesija je
<yang> vidu sm enga al je bil on al mu je bil pa samo podoben
<napsy_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_rMuaKzECw
<napsy_> srsly
<Pepelka> Katarina mala - 69 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »69 by Katarina mala Dolgo že predolgo nič se ni zgodilo Iz službe prideva samo še za kosilo Zvečer TV, greva čez vse programe Katera serija nama sploh še ost...«
<dz0ny> a ce recem da ma grde noge sem zloben?
<napsy_> nima lepih
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv-sY_z8MNs
<Pepelka> Google Zeitgeist: Here's to 2013 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Here's to 2013. Discover what the world searched for with Google's year-end Zeitgeist: http://www.google.com/zeitgeist Music: "Feels Like Coming Home" by Jet...«
<sasa84> dz0ny, grde noge ma?
<dz0ny> ene punce so cedne v kiklci druge pac ne...
<sasa84> kaj pa jst dz0ny ? :P
<dz0ny> zihr mas lepe :)
<sasa84> lol dz0ny :)
<sasa84> se ne upaš nč rečt a ne :P
<sasa84> v glavnm... http://youtu.be/qTRiY0cxae0?t=1m12s
<Pepelka> Katarina Mala - Zgoraj brez - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Nagrada strokovne žirije za najboljše besedilo na Slovenski popevki 2012«
<sasa84> nima tko slabih nog no...men so kul
<CrazyLemon> agreed
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq56khDwVrA
<Pepelka> katarina Mala - No monsieur (Lent 2012) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Posneto 27. junija 2012 v mariborskem KGB-ju v sklopu Festivala Letn.«
<yang> evo lahko bi vam zacel njene avtograme prodajat po 50 eur
<yang> ce bi zelel imet kdo njen podpisan cd naj mi javi
<dz0ny> yang: moras met prvo povpraševanje :)
<yang> bom sasi enga poslal za r.d.
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install The SteamOS Session In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/B_pzr--4Ey4/install-steamos-session-in-ubuntu.html
<dz0ny> sasa84_: pri takih receh je treba bit previden :)
<CrazyLemon> Nova funkcionalnost omogoča, da si naročniki Interneta SiOL lahko sami nastavljate prioritete internetnega prometa na širokopasovnem priključku glede na tip oziroma pomembnost spletne vsebine oziroma aplikacije.
<CrazyLemon> "sami"..v bistvu vse kar lahko narediš sam je da klikneš na "omogoči prioritizacijo internetnega prometa" :D
<dz0ny> jah qos
<dz0ny> sam pol modem zasteka
<dz0ny> k folk odpre 3k povezav :)
<dz0ny> (tipicen torrent)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: TRIM Enabled By Default For SSDs On Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/s1I-j7JNs_I/trim-enabled-by-default-for-ssds-on.html
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni qos na client modemu..ampak na njihovem routerju
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: wat?
<dz0ny> jooj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je spet Å¡el piwik po gobe?
<dz0ny> mysql zgleda :)
<dz0ny> ta openshift
<dz0ny> Pushing to ssh://52@piwik.ubuntusi.com/~/git/piwik.git/
<dz0ny> remote: Stopping PHP cartridge[K
<dz0ny> remote: [Tue Dec 17 11:48:24 2013] [warn] PassEnv variable SHELL was undefined[K
<dz0ny> remote: [Tue Dec 17 11:48:24 2013] [warn] PassEnv variable USER was undefined[K
<dz0ny> remote: [Tue Dec 17 11:48:24 2013] [warn] PassEnv variable LOGNAME was undefined[K
<dz0ny> remote: Waiting for stop to finish[K
<dz0ny> remote: Syncing git content to other proxy gears[K
<dz0ny> remote: Activation status: success[K
<dz0ny> remote: Deployment completed with status: success[K
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<CrazyLemon> UsersManager.getTokenAuth is expecting a MD5-hashed password (32 chars long string). Please call the md5() function on the password before calling this method.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<CrazyLemon> o lejga...the lost soul has returned
<zdobersek> oui, c'est moi
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: huh no idea
<dz0ny> pravjo reinstall :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v kerem diru se nahaja piwik
<CrazyLemon> matr so zakomplicirali
<dz0ny> ~/app-root/runtime/repo/php/
<dz0ny> mah to tud jaz pravim
<dz0ny> tko tko dela
<CrazyLemon> kako findu poveš da izpiše direktorij? :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma datoteko
<zdobersek> whut
<CrazyLemon> meh..i give up
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a kr reinstallamo :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Created 28 days ago in domain ubuntusi
<dz0ny> zgleda glih en mesec zdrzi
<dz0ny> bom kr reinstall ja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zdej je pa se friznu
<dz0ny> ne vem cemu folk placuje za stvari ki ne delajo
<dz0ny> The OpenShift Online service is temporarily unavailable while we perform server maintenance. Please check the status page for updates.
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, a kdo uporablja tole: http://mywirecard.com/ in mu je nedavno veljavnost potekla?
<Pepelka> mywirecard: Die prepaid Kreditkarte für Shops on- und offline
<Pepelka> »Innovatives Bezahlen in Web und Handel: mywirecard 2go Visa und mywirecard Mastercard, beste Kreditkarten-Lösungen der Wirecard Bank«
<dz0ny> https://noembed.com/i/https://scontent-a-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1486685_691233830911117_59500816_n.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fedora 20 Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Hd28_VfQ1eI/fedora-20-available-for-download.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Ni povezave z omrežjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41216/#p41216
<CrazyLemon> .stran piwik-ubuntusi.rhcloud.com
<jabuk> Si prepričan da je 'piwik-ubuntusi.rhcloud.com' res domena?
<CrazyLemon> jabuk !
<dz0ny> spletna stran ima kaj spredi :)?
<CrazyLemon> meh..a tudi http mora bit spredi al kaj
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> .stran http://piwik-ubuntusi.rhcloud.com
<jabuk> Si prepričan da je 'http' res domena?
<Pepelka> Piwik › Sign in
<Pepelka> »Open Source Web Analytics«
<dz0ny> huh
<dz0ny> .stran najdi.si
<jabuk> najdi.si(89.143.229.238) JE dosegljiva.
<dz0ny> aja -
<dz0ny> ga zjebe
<CrazyLemon> .stran zemljevidi.najdi.si
<jabuk> Si prepričan da je 'zemljevidi.najdi.si' res domena?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> subdomain ga zjebe ne "-"
<upd> joj kak bug fired!
<dz0ny> upd: popravi :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da ta openshift crashne
<CrazyLemon> in se nikoli več ne vrne nazaj
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej prej je :>
<CrazyLemon> its hopeless :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ta isitup.org sux.. ne zna delat s poddomenami
<upd> http://isup.me/zemljevidi.najdi.si
<Pepelka> Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?
<CrazyLemon> ja..isup.me dela sam isitup.org pa ne!
<upd> ja isup.me uporabljaj potem :D
<CrazyLemon> upd https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/master/scripts/servisi.coffee tu lahk commitaš bugfix :>
<Pepelka> ircbot/scripts/servisi.coffee at master · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js bom oslepel od tega piwika.. kdo za vraga je designer
<dz0ny> .imdb Don Jon
<upd> CrazyLemon, kaj pa če samo 156 vrstico zamenjaš z isup.me
<jabuk> Don Jon (2013) 90 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.1/10 (23,946 glasov) MT: 66/100
<jabuk> A New Jersey guy dedicated to his family, friends, and church, develops unrealistic expectations from watching porn and works to find happiness and intimacy with his potential true love.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2483071257/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<dz0ny> .imdb The Spectacular Now
<jabuk> The Spectacular Now (2013) 95 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.8/10 (4,640 glasov) MT: 82/100
<jabuk> A hard-partying high school senior's philosophy on life changes when he meets the not-so-typical "nice girl."
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1538631961/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny OOS je don jon.. js bi počakal na tvojem mestu :)
<dz0ny> pust piwik pr mer zdej
<dz0ny> pa povec ce si ze gledu kej
<dz0ny> Don Jon 2013 720p BluRay
<dz0ny> oos meaning?
<CrazyLemon> out of sync
<CrazyLemon> upd ne bo dovolj..moraš še sparseat a je up ali down
<upd> ah i see
<CrazyLemon> Audios about 30s out of sync from the start for me
<CrazyLemon> well I'm 46min in and I can kinda see a little bit of out of sync audio, not something huge because until now I didn't see it but still.. maybe it was sped up or something like the other guy said.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> Not out of sync but the audio sounds sped up
<dz0ny> huh
<upd> CrazyLemon, ah to bo en drug ki dejansko ve ker programski jezik sploh je to...
<CrazyLemon> upd haha :D
<upd> ne vem kwaj to nek perl al kwa :D
<CrazyLemon> upd to je programski jezik za hipsterje
<upd> mja :D kr neke zvezdice :D
<CrazyLemon> upd coffeescript :)
<upd> mja nikol vidu al pa delal s tem :)
<CrazyLemon> upd welcome to the club :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny riddicka imaš če te zanima :) 720p
<lynxlynxlynx> idioterna: hvala
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: za?
<lynxlynxlynx> račun za jureta
<lynxlynxlynx> boleče je blo brat tist thread
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> dobr so zakompliciral
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/nad-meglo
<CrazyLemon> Piwik 2.0 will ship with a new dark theme called PleineLune (french for Full Moon) that makes use of the new theming feature. Both of these themes were created by Thomas Zilliox, a very talented designer and CSS expert.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> talented my ass..
<sasa84_> dz0ny, kaj jst zdej ...sem obveščena o github ?
<sasa84_> :)
<dz0ny> sasa84_: o/
<dz0ny> sasa84_: kaj pa si obveščena
<sasa84_>      ubuntu-si/openshift-piwik created by dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> openshift-piwik
<dz0ny> omg spam :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..to pomeni da moraš se lotit dela
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Ni povezave z omrežjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41217/#p41217
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: riddick je meh
<dz0ny> edin zarad starbuck sem potegnil
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny starbuck?
<dz0ny> .yt starbuck bsg
<jabuk> BSG: Starbuck and Pink - Cuz I Can (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1bRQ8SRyZo ♥0 ▶41,094
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOEcD64gQJk
<Pepelka> Tricia Helfer and Katee Sackhoff- Women of Scifi Con 2011 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Tricia Helfer and Katee Sackhoff at the Women of Scifi Convention in Plano, TX 2011«
<dz0ny> i would merry them both, if i could :)
<CrazyLemon> you can
<CrazyLemon> move do idaho (?)
<CrazyLemon> to*
<CrazyLemon> kje so mormoni
<CrazyLemon> ohio ?
<CrazyLemon> utah!
<upd> Katee Sackhoff !!! starbuck
<upd> fak kr chrome mi crashnu k sm odpru -.-
<idioterna> ohio zihr ne
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvg4n8Txgdc
<Pepelka> Four Dead in Ohio - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A video collage of still images commemorating the 36th Anniversary of the killing of four college students by National Guardsman at Kent State in 1970«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Humble Bundle: PC and Android 8′ Comes with 6 Titles for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VkiOUpqKyeI/humble-bundle-pc-android-8-comes-6-titles-linux
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] The Biggest Ubuntu News Stories of 2013 – Part Two  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kd5poHU7raU/biggest-ubuntu-news-stories-2013-part-two
<CrazyLemon> http://vertis.io/2013/12/16/unauthorised-litecoin-mining.html
<Pepelka> My run in with Unauthorised Litecoin mining on AWS | Luke Chadwick
<Pepelka> »Luke Chadwick's Blog«
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/v7mZ22P.gif
<zdobersek> ln
<dz0ny> ln
<yang> Evo na Radiu Slovenia international ima Katarina Mala zdaj intervju
<dz0ny> spimo :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-18
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ni povezave z omrežjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41218/#p41218
<yang> http://imgur.com/a/QFZDJ
<Pepelka> Festive Ljubljana - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<idioterna> kok kicast
<napsy_> dan
<upd> jo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ! you made it white!
<yang> http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/12/17/delta-airlines-is-very-sorry-it-generated-a-confirmation-code-that-read-h8gays/
<Pepelka> Delta Airlines Apologizes for H8GAYS Confirmation Code | TIME.com
<Pepelka> »The airline says it was an honest, computer-generated error.«
<yang> kaksna oslarija
<yang> se dobro, da mu nico dodelili miljonske odskodnine
<dz0ny> crazylemon a piwik?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja! da man! :)
<dz0ny> pa mal hitrejši je
<CrazyLemon> a so pofixal openshift? :)
<dz0ny> zgleda
<Sky[x]> kaj pa je blo narobe ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si si sposodu don jon-a?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sem it's ok
<dz0ny> sam sem pri 30minuti verjetno zaspal
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: shared aws, verjetno kdo abusa
<dz0ny> in pol je php rabil 20s da je kaj nalozil :)
<yang> sasa84: verjetno nisi slisala intervjuja s katarino malo
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<sasa84> yang, nope
<yang> sasa84: dane ponoci je bil na Radio SI
<sasa84> blo kul?
<yang> mogoce je v arhivu, polnocni gost al kaj je oddaja
<yang> ja kr dobr je govorila
<dz0ny> uuu a poslušate kaj slovenske oddaje prek spleta?
<dz0ny> recmo Odbita do bita, Močvirje itd
<sasa84> dz0ny, mhm
<yang> radio GAGA vcasih
<yang> mal sem ze pozabil kako ga pobrati z arhiva na disk
<yang> moram pogledat v tist kar si mi napisal dz0ny
<yang> drgac te bom pa prasal
 * CrazyLemon ne posluša nobenih oddaj prek spleta
<sasa84> dz0ny, zdej poslušam Razmerja ;)
<sasa84> jurij souček pa milena morača :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zakaj ne?
<dz0ny> yang, sasa84 thx :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem..preprosto ne morem poslušat teh slovenskih oddaj razn če nisem prisiljen v to (kot npr v avtu!) :D
<yang> pa sej tam na obali laahko poslusas italjane kako cvekajo
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga bi kdorkoli hotu poslušat italijane?
<CrazyLemon> v avtu imam naštimano sam eno radijsko postajo..in to je val202..ta je na številki ena
<yang> joj
 * dz0ny ne posluša v avtu
<yang> jaz mam pa pokvarjen display na radiu
<yang> sploh ne morem nic stimat
<yang> sam iscem  lahko gor dol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ker si več ali manj na ipadu :D
<yang> ma kdo kaj kriptovalut ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne puslusam na rac
<dz0ny> ker mam boljse zvocnike gor
<dz0ny> zdej cez praznike moram rpi ponucat pa streaming
<dz0ny> z "devices"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny boš dal rpi v avto? :p
<dz0ny> ne v avtu ne poslušam
<CrazyLemon> čisto nič?
<dz0ny> nope, razen prometne so
<dz0ny> :)
<napsy_> http://news.php.net/php.internals/70691
<Pepelka> php.internals: Re: Flexible function naming
 * sasa84_ oslini prst in ga da CrazyLemon v uho :P
<slax0r> wet willy! :D
<sasa84_> :D
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup party people
<napsy_> hah
<napsy_> dokler gre v uho je ve O.K.
 * CrazyLemon oslini prst in ga pusti na sašini postelji kot opozorilo kaj se bo zgodilo če še enkrat to naredi
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, ... am
<sasa84_> a sta ti pa prst Å¡e zmer skupi? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ kdo pa pravi da je moj prst
<CrazyLemon> ^^
<sasa84_> drugič pripelji še osebo :P
<sasa84_> sicer pa... jst imam umazane misli in tvoja poezija v meni prebudi erotiš zadeve
<sasa84_> tko da...
<sasa84_> :$
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ you need a man! preveč se z duhovniki družiš :p
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, but they ARE MEN!!! ^^
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: na rakeku bodo zihr kmal kaplana zgubil :>
<sasa84_> ne dz0ny ...mamo od avgusta novga župnika... mlado meso, 32 let :P
<sasa84_> mogoče ti je mal podobn dz0ny :P
<sasa84_> Kofe...bbl ;)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Open Gaming Platform ‘Lutris’ Adds Steam Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-FHoXdY37zA/open-gaming-platform-lutris-adds-steam-support
<yang> joj sasa84_ kakne gresne misli glede zupnika, te bo se za kuharco vzel
<yang> 14:59:30 up 699 days, 15:12,  1 user,  load average: 1.06, 1.05, 1.09
<sasa84_> yang, ni panike... raj si jo zašijem tk da grem k njemu za kuharco
<dz0ny> o:O
<zdobersek> ... zasijes kaj?
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Njpw2PVb1c0
<Pepelka> Lescop - 'La Foret' (official video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »www.popnoire.com LESCOP : facebook.com/​pages/​LESCOP/​175668985841390 POP NOIRE records : facebook.com/​pages/​Pop-noire-records/​156707117750641 Un coup de...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne ignoriraj mojih pvt msgev :>
<dz0ny> a?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ menjam župnika >80 let za tvojega <35 !
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pvt sm ti poslal uro pa pol nazaj! pa me ignoriraš :/
<dz0ny> sori delam
<dz0ny> pvt so na mute
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, takoj!!!
<sasa84_> naš je ušlatan do 300
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne..to ne bi Å¡lo ker nimam dostopa do apache confa.. sam htaccess
<CrazyLemon> pa trenutno bi rad izboljšal "Grade F on Add Expires headers"
<CrazyLemon> F smo dobili :/
<dz0ny> pa sej je to .htacces
<dz0ny> sam tle je vse dokumentirano
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..to je z unga linka.. oziroma zelo podobno je tistemu
<dz0ny> no in si probu :)
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/h5bp/html5-boilerplate/blob/dac15682b35ad69f519205e1b82694d0cab189ca/.htaccess#L192
<dz0ny> jaz nimam ftpja
<Pepelka> html5-boilerplate/.htaccess at dac15682b35ad69f519205e1b82694d0cab189ca · h5bp/html5-boilerplate · GitHub
<Pepelka> »html5-boilerplate - A professional front-end template for building fast, robust, and adaptable web apps or sites.«
<CrazyLemon> nisem..tale rewrite bom zakomentiral
<dz0ny> ce das # | Expires headers (for better cache control)
<dz0ny> not je cist dovolj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm dal.. zdaj pa da vidimo če bo yslow dal višjo oceno! :)
<CrazyLemon> jp..from F to D ! :)
<dz0ny> se etag dej ven
<dz0ny> unset etag
<CrazyLemon> nope..still d.. dva zunanja vira pa favicon
<CrazyLemon> kar je čudno ker je favicon v expires headers
<dz0ny> pa prevec js je not
<dz0ny> pa toel namesti http://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-minify/
<Pepelka> WordPress › WP Minify « WordPress Plugins
<lynxlynxlynx> filmofili, a Haywire za pogledat? Precej konfliktne informacije so na netu
<dz0ny> .imdb Haywire
<jabuk> Izdana (2011) 93 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 5.8/10 (58,212 glasov) MT: 67/100
<jabuk> A black ops super soldier seeks payback after she is betrayed and set up during a mission.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi405511705/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<dz0ny> sem pozabil kaj je to
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, bom preskočil
<zdobersek> ooh, bitcoin pada
<sasa84_> juhu zdobersek \o/
<yang> sasa84_: lol
<idioterna> zdobersek: http://coinmarketcap.com/
<Pepelka> Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations | Bitcoin Litecoin Peercoin Namecoin Quark ProtoShares WorldCoin Megacoin Primecoin Feathercoin and more...
<Pepelka> »Crypto coin market cap rankings and other info«
<idioterna> zdobersek: http://i.imgur.com/LXOQ8zg.jpg
<idioterna> i own very dogecoin so wow much investment
<idioterna> je pa res da sm velik del prihrankov not porinu
<idioterna> 18 dolarjov to be precise
<yang> nevem nekam cuden ratio majo
<yang> v tisoce gre
<yang> pa v miljone
<yang> mogoce bodo kdaj kej vredni
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> jsm sicer reku da ne spilam loterije
<idioterna> ampak tole je tocno isto
<yang> prevec je altcoinov pomoje
<yang> vsak teden 5 novih
<idioterna> tut real coinov je prevec
<yang> zbijajo vrednost bitcoinu
<idioterna> aja?
<yang> ja, vsak od altcoinov upa da bo enkrat presegel al pa se vsaj izenacil z bitcoinom
<yang> to je spekulacija
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa http://wordpress.org/plugins/bwp-minify/ ? ker tist wp-minify se očitno ne updejta več
<Pepelka> WordPress › Better WordPress Minify « WordPress Plugins
<idioterna> yang: mal prevec pravljicno si ti to predstavljas
<slax0r> v cem je fora da je bitcoin tk drag?
<idioterna> da folk tok placuje zanjga
<idioterna> (ne, cist nc druzga)
<slax0r> in kaj si potem z tem zacnem?
<slax0r> par spletnih trgovinic podpira to, po vecini taksne ki me niti najmanj ne interesirajo za ostale se pa slisal nisem, vau
<slax0r> placam 400eur zato da nimam nic od tega :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: probi :)
<idioterna> slax0r: hm?
<idioterna> slax0r: a ti je kdo reku da moras kupit bitcoine?
<slax0r> ja ni mi ne, sam zanima me zakaj tocno bi jih naj kupil
<slax0r> oz. za kaj hudica bi placal 400eur za en bitcoin
<slax0r> katerega itak ne morem porabit :)
<idioterna> eni placajo tolk za apple delnico
<idioterna> k je itak ne morjo porabit.
<slax0r> ja ok, delnica, ampak delnica je delnica, bitcoin je pa neko placilno sredstvo, vsaj tako se slisi
<slax0r> ce pa je bitcoin delnica, potem me pa itak ne zanima
<idioterna> z bitcoini vsaj droge pa orozje loh kups
<idioterna> z delnicami pa se tega ne
<idioterna> slax0r: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptocurrency
<Pepelka> Cryptocurrency - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<slax0r> ah, torej deepweb currency :)
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> loh tut deep web
<idioterna> ni nobenih omejitev glede tega kje uporabljas kriptovaluto
<slax0r> dokler jo prodajalec sprejme
<idioterna> jasno
<idioterna> to velja za vse valute.
<idioterna> https://bitpay.com/
<Pepelka> Accept Bitcoin | BitPay
<Pepelka> »The World Leader in Bitcoin Payment Processing«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wp-minify does not work :)
<dz0ny> http://www.appneta.com/blog/bootstrap-pagespeed/
<Pepelka> The Right Stuff: Breaking the PageSpeed Barrier with Bootstrap | AppNeta
<Pepelka> »Staring with Twitter Bootstrap and mod_pagespeed, how hard is it to get a perfect PageSpeed Insights score? Well…there is only one way to find out!«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to si se poglej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tale pagespeed je meh
<CrazyLemon> Izogibajte se preusmeritvam ciljne strani za naslednjo verigo preusmerjenih URL-jev.
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu.si/punbb/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu.si forum
<Pepelka> »Ubuntu.si forum - Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<CrazyLemon> kar sploh ni res
<CrazyLemon> nikjer v sourcu ni tega
<sasa84_> maxi maxipin
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2013/12/pet_najslabsih_sefov_podjetij.aspx
<Pepelka> Pet najslabših šefov podjetij na svetu | Gospodarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Na lestvici petih najslabših predsednikov uprav na svetu letos so trije Američani in po en Brazilec in Nemec.«
<CrazyLemon> ballmer je na seznamu.. :D
<zdobersek> Shuttleworth wins.
<yang> cudn da ni nobenga slovenca, jaz bi jih dal na prvih 10 mest
<zdobersek> jst bi vseh deset dal na prvo mesto
<johnnyyy> po mojem zmaga brazilec
<johnnyyy> če energetsko podjetje spraviš na kant morš bit pa že umetnik :)
<upd_> kakšen tip so že te vezitke s telefona
<upd_> ah najdu vcf :p
<zdobersek> posh.
<upd_> requestKey (required)	= [any unique key -- must be unique for each call] tole pomeni da rabi vsak call svoj key ?
<lynxlynxlynx> tako bi jaz razumel
<upd_> ok
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel je KDE SC 4.12  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41219/#p41219
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bwp-minify works
<CrazyLemon> sam zdaj news ticker ne dela :D
<dz0ny> fix it
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> ne Å¡tekam kaj za vraga je script handle
<CrazyLemon> maan..i give up
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> f'ed up shit je
<sasa84> jst tud rabm en help :P
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> mamo kšnga programerja kle? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne
<sasa84> no, sej to bi znou tud ti :P
<idioterna> http://www.coinion.com/2013/12/07/united-states-dollar-almost-doubles-in-value-in-a-single-day/
<Pepelka> United States dollar almost doubles in value in a single day | The Coinion
<idioterna> awesome
<Pepelka> »The United States dollar, a real-life currency created by a group of revolutionaries in North America, has almost doubled in value over the last 24 hours.«
<sasa84> kje pa je moj dz0ny :P
<CrazyLemon> ignorira te :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ...vidm ;)
<dz0ny> kaj gledate?
<sasa84> đonkota :P
<dz0ny> ARE YOU SPYING ON ME?
<sasa84> dz0ny, ...am...ne :P
<sasa84> zdej grem pančat :P
<sasa84> te jutr vprašam dz0ny :P
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<dz0ny> Joj zdej pa celo noč ne bom mogu spat?
<dz0ny> !
<dz0ny> ?!?!?!?!
<upd> hah dogecoin bil dodan na https://www.cryptsy.com/ pa usi znoreli :)
<Pepelka> Cryptsy - Trade Home
<CrazyLemon> to sam pove kako obupno folk želi na hitro zaslužit denar :)
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu da si zmislis karkoli kar se konca na coin se bo folk lotu mineat :)
<dz0ny> fuckcoin
<dz0ny> prosim lepo
<CrazyLemon> za plačat storitve live web cama ?? :>
<CrazyLemon> ln
<upd> vsak normalen si želi na hitro zaslužit.
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-19
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] KDE 4.12 Released, Teases Upcoming KDE 5 Preview  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/LDmbMRajjgE/kde-4-12-released
<napsy_> dan
<zdobersek> gday gday
<CrazyLemon> .imdb newlyweeds
<jabuk> Newlyweeds (2013) 87 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.8/10 (56 glasov) MT: 62/100
<jabuk> A match made in stoner heaven turns into a love triangle gone awry when Lyle can't decide which matters most, Nina or Mary Jane.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2217936/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
<zdobersek> to je the wire z laughter trackom>
<zdobersek> ?
 * CrazyLemon ne gleda the wire
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Best of Opensource.com: Top 10 open source projects in 2013  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1243
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: PPA Updates: Tor Browser Bundle 3.5, Sublime Text 3 Beta Build 3059  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/eHJfdn8mV7M/ppa-updates-tor-browser-bundle-35.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Action Game ‘Overgrowth’ Hits Steam Early Access  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/k-7u5yyLXz8/overgrowth-ninja-rabbit-linux-steam
<napsy_> ma kdo izkusnje z redis?
<dz0ny> bot laufa z njim :)
<dz0ny> sam o replikaciji pa nimam pojma
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny fyi..sestra kupila tist tplink za 3g modem pa lepo dela.. ena manjša težavica ampak dela bp :)
<dz0ny> lol namescam a8 apu
<napsy_> dz0ny: iscem en golang api, jih je vlk pa ne morm izbrat
<dz0ny> pa ni blo zraven na cdju gonilnikov za grafiko
<dz0ny> sem mogu 300mb zdej vlec
<dz0ny> napsy_: ne poznam stanja za golang
<dz0ny> na redis trani je en spispek priporočenih
<napsy_> aha gledam
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIKOjBvOVWw        ahahaha "a greva mal hengat" :DD
<Pepelka> Je bella cesta - Dobri možje - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Dokumentarec o dobrih možeh na Je belli cesti. Več na http://jebellacesta.si«
<upd> a ima kdo windows phone ?
 * upd run
<zdobersek> na #windows-si
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/v-imeniku-odslej-moznost-prepovedi-klicev-anketarjev.html        ole o/
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - V imeniku odslej možnost prepovedi klicev anketarjev
<Pepelka> »Telefonski imenik Slovenije po novem omogoča možnost prepovedi uporabe osebnih podatkov v reklamne in raziskovalne namene, kot je denimo anketiranje. To je možno tako za nove kot tudi za obstoječe naročnike.«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 to Feature SSD TRIM Support By Default  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UKCl-Dt5SxY/trim-ssd-support-enabled-ubuntu-14-04
<sasa84> juhu miškice ;)
<dz0ny> that was fast
<zdobersek> ... and she's gone.
<CrazyLemon> [20:24:40] <zdobersek> ... and she's gone.
<CrazyLemon> [20:29:40] * sasa84 (~quassel@BSN-142-37-15.dial-up.dsl.siol.net) has joined #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pogreša te
<sasa84> aj nou aj nou CrazyLemon
<sasa84> zdoberse je pač moj miši a veš
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 njegov K si pozabila
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> aj nou aj nou CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :>
<dz0ny> sasa84: vceri nism nc spal zarad tebe
<yang> kaj sta pa pocela ?
<sasa84> dz0ny,zakaj moja miši ni pančala?
<sasa84> dz0ny,?
<zdobersek> sasa84: vredu sem spal, hvala.
<sasa84> pridkan ;)
<dz0ny> sasa84: neki si hotela uprašat?
<sasa84> a kdo se kej spozna na excel? :P
<dz0ny> the suspense
<sasa84> dz0ny,mhm...
<dz0ny> nope
<sasa84> kok maš cajta dz0ny ? :P
<sasa84> se je že ustrašu :P
<sasa84> ah ja...
<zdobersek> ... ni nam lahko ...
<sasa84> zdobersek,res je sranje :P
<zdobersek> en velik kak!
<sasa84> zdobersek,kok si pa ti prjatu z excelom? :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: sovraznik*
<sasa84> huh
<sasa84> sej bi rekla, d so te zadeve bl basic
<sasa84> v glavnem... listke za tombolo morm narest :P
<sasa84> a ma kdo to že na kompu? :D
<sasa84> sicr sm najdla nek na netu... ampak tistga v excelu ne znam oblikovat :P
<lynxlynxlynx> a generator rabiš al kaj?
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx,jp... za listke
<sasa84> http://chandoo.org/wp/2008/07/16/bingo-housie-ticket-generator-excel/
<Pepelka> Print Housie Tickets Free - Excel Template for Housie Tickets (Bingo Tickets) | Chandoo.org - Learn Microsoft Excel Online
<Pepelka> »Print housie tickets using this excel sheet. To get new tickets, just press F9. Generate unlimited number of tickets and enjoy. Have fun playing housie / bino with your friends (or family) instantly using this excel template for printable housie ticket generator.«
<sasa84> tole sm najdla... sam pol se zajebavam s tem kok naštimat za printat ipd
<sasa84> pa d bi bla mal večja velikost itd
<lynxlynxlynx> bleh, srečno
<sasa84> :\
<dz0ny> pojma nimam kako se sploh nardi bingo :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj ti sploh želiš zdaj.. 5x5 polj z naključnimi ciframi?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,noup... jst bi evropski bingo
<sasa84> na uni spletni strani sm dala link
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 in mi vsi vemo kaj je evropski bingo :)
<sasa84> sej tip ma tud kodo napisano
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, evropski je do 89 al 90,.... pa ma več stolpcev, ene celice so prazne, je pa 15 cifer
<dz0ny> 3x5 polje pol :)
<dz0ny> a to je loto or what?
<dz0ny> bingo sam z filmov neki poznam
<dz0ny> k neki ceckajo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no sej to je ta
<sasa84> http://chandoo.org/wp/2008/07/16/bingo-housie-ticket-generator-excel/
<sasa84> tkole zgleda
<sasa84> mate na začetku
<Pepelka> Print Housie Tickets Free - Excel Template for Housie Tickets (Bingo Tickets) | Chandoo.org - Learn Microsoft Excel Online
<Pepelka> »Print housie tickets using this excel sheet. To get new tickets, just press F9. Generate unlimited number of tickets and enjoy. Have fun playing housie / bino with your friends (or family) instantly using this excel template for printable housie ticket generator.«
<sasa84> tak nej bi bil evropski bingo
<sasa84> dz0ny,to je tombola...po naše :)
<sasa84> tip ma že narjen v excelu... sam tega ne znam "uredit"... pač d bi lohk še kej napisala nad listki, sprintala jih na a4 (najbl ekonomično a ne)... itd :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah.. skopiraš v writer
<CrazyLemon> tam urediš ter sprintaš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> a je iz excela tko đabe printat v excel? :P
<CrazyLemon> wat?
<jabuk> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/546/304/225.jpg
<zdobersek> wat
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/565/884/bc0.gif
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,sam jst jih rabm 500 :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pol pa pohiti :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/popovicevi-visokoleteci-nacrti-tako-bi-koper-prehitel-pariz.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Popovičevi visokoleteči načrti: Tako bi Koper prehitel Pariz
<Pepelka> »Se bo lahko Koper že kmalu pohvalil z razglednim stolpom, višjim od Eifflovega? To si želi koprski župan Boris Popovič, ki je v proračunu za prihodnje leto predvidel kar 850 tisoč evrov za gradnjo stolpa z imenom Landmark Koper.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> wow
<yang> ja Koper se je kar razvil odkar je lopovic zupan
<yang> pardon popovic
<yang> tisto tam okoli bonifike je dobro zgrajeno
<yang> razen seveda bazena
<CrazyLemon> tisto ni sam bazen
<yang> tisto nikol ne bo, to je tko kot s stadionom pri nas
<CrazyLemon> tisto je cel hotelski kompleks
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> in raje da da teh 850 tisočakov za ceste
<yang> ja
<yang> bolje da tisto dokonca
<yang> grdo zgleda, ker drugo je vse lepo urejeno
<yang> tam pa se lahko se kdo ubije
<CrazyLemon> tisto ni od občine..ampak naj bi bilo privat
<yang> ja saj zato pa ni nic narjeno
<yang> v LJ je par lokacij
<yang> ki so kot privat
<yang> recimo na bavarcu
<CrazyLemon> yang madona si neučakan..počakaj no.. ko bo dal 850 tisočakov za stolp
<yang> k je jama ze 10 let
<CrazyLemon> bo grafist dobu denar da dokonča kompleks
<yang> pa tam bezigrajski dvor tudi jama
<yang> pa stadion, pa celovnski dvori
<yang> kr neke take luknje
<CrazyLemon> niso kr neke
<CrazyLemon> odražajo stanje v državi
<yang> pa kolizej
<yang> pa , pa , pa
<CrazyLemon> js bi jih dal da so pod unescom
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> prakticno so sredi centra ljubljane
<yang> ogromne luknje
<idioterna> yang: a te to moti?
<yang> to je nevem enih 20% povrsin neizkoriscenih
<yang> seveda da me moti, oz. zdaj sem se ze navadil
<idioterna> 20% je mogoce mal huda ocena
<yang> ampak bedasto izgleda, to v tuujini ne vidis
<idioterna> 20% je povrsina celotnega bezigrada
<yang> ok 10%
<idioterna> mogoce 2% vse skupaj
<yang> mestnega sredicsca
<idioterna> se ot ne
<idioterna> se to ne
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> to pa mogoce, sam jih vecina ni v srediscu
<yang> poglej tudi zelezniska postaja je zagrajena
<idioterna> lej, resitev obstaja
<idioterna> odkupi in pozidaj.
<yang> tista lukna pri bavarcu je smrtno nevarna
<yang> spodi je 30 metrska jama
<yang> pa neke deske okoli
<yang> dokler se ne bo kdo ubil ne bodo nic nardil
<lynxlynxlynx> nenavadno razmišljanje
<yang> mislim da ni tako enostavo
<yang> da ce bi se dal odkupit in pozidat
<yang> bi to ze kdo storil
<yang> recimo kolizej
<yang> tam so vmes ze spremenili nacrt
<yang> in znizali objekt
<yang> pa se vseeno se nic ne zida
<yang> to so vse privatni lastniki
<idioterna> ja, seveda so
<yang> in nekako je status quo, verjetno se jim investicija ni obrestovala, zastonj pa tudi nocejo lokacije spustiti
<idioterna> samo nimajo interesa zidat
<idioterna> ti ga ocitno imas
<idioterna> samo nimas denarja, ocitno
<idioterna> to je kr tricky
<yang> ali pa so zeleli zidati in niso pridobili potrebnih soglasij
<idioterna> sej zoki, nesramn kolkr je, planira novo uredbo
<idioterna> po kateri mora investitor vnaprej placat sanacijo
<yang> ker poglej drug del ljubljane je dobro urejen, te zadeve pa kvarijo povprecje
<idioterna> da ce ne izvede projekta se lahko sanacija dokonca s temi sredstvi
<idioterna> sicer pa dobi nazaj
<idioterna> to sicer pomeni samo to, da se bo manj gradilo
<idioterna> ampak glede na to da od zgrajenega okoli 10% sameva, ker nihce noce kupit, to niti ni taka panika
<idioterna> seveda tudi ni res, da drugje tega nimajo
<yang> drugje se ponavadi gradnja dokonca
<yang> v berlinu sem videl gradbisca, samo cez 2 leti je blo vse narejeno
<yang> verjetno so drugacni predpisi
<yang> in bi bila kazen ali pa kaksen odvzem za nedokoncano gradnjo v srediscu mesta
<lynxlynxlynx> verjetno ni take krize
<lynxlynxlynx> zzz
<yang> ce pogledas tisti pas kjer je bil zid, je vecinoma veliko pozidanega, kerje sla meja cez celotni berlin, se tudi drugje tam na novo pospeseno gradi
<yang> ce gres malo stran od centra to vidis
<yang> pprimer je recimo ppotsdamer platz, ki je na novo zrasel
<yang> pa sigurno so tudi privatne parcele tam
<yang> samo je malo drugace urejeno
<idioterna> lej
<idioterna> samo dnar dej
<idioterna> pa bo vse zrihtan prej k v enem letu
<yang> ja sej
<yang> anderlic ima denar
<yang> za kolizej
<yang> pa ni dobil soglasja
<idioterna> ja mislim
<idioterna> kupi sosedne parcele pa mu daj soglasje
<idioterna> al pa se zmeni z njim in tistimi, ki morajo dat soglasje
<idioterna> odkupi zemljisce in uredi tako, da bo vsem vsec
<yang> na obmocju strogega centra mas kolizej, bavarsko lukno, zeleznisko postajo, pa na copovi tist nedokoncan blok, aja tam se je ena cehinja ubila ze
<yang> poglej pa recimo BTC so dozidali kristalno palaco in hotel , dve najvisji stavbi
<idioterna> yang: ne vem zakaj nic ne naredis v zvezi s tem, ce te moti
<idioterna> sej na unem lustnem ljubljana pejdzu mas tut zemljevid teh gradbenih podrtij, kjer zelo dobro vidis, kolk mejhn procent mesta je to
<idioterna> jasno da kazi podobo mesta, ampak dokler nekdo dejansko ne placa za sanacijo, sanacije ne bo
<idioterna> mesto seveda ne more, ker (se) nima zakonske podlage za take vrste zapravljanje denarja
<sasa84> oh ja...
<idioterna> sasa84: grozn ane
<idioterna> sasa84: pomagej yangu, da ga ne bodo motile gradbene jame :)
<yang> ma meni je konec koncev vseeno
<yang> sam rekel sem da kazi podobo mesta
<sasa84> idioterna,maš kšn program za listke za tombolo? :P
<idioterna> sasa84: lahko ga napisem
<idioterna> sasa84: kaj pa rabis?
<idioterna> a bi rada sprintala?
<sasa84> ja... 500 komadov...tm okol
<idioterna> ce mi napises kako bi rada a4 list razrezala
<idioterna> pa kaj mora bit na listkih naprintan z ene pa z druge strani
<idioterna> ti komot napisem
<sasa84> kolk pa računaš? :P
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja ce je za cerkveno tombolo 700 miljonov
<idioterna> drugac pa nc!
<yang> lol
<idioterna> kva lol, oni majo ful dnarja :)
<sasa84> lol... župnija, k je že tko zapufana, k so cerku štimal :P
<idioterna> pa ocitno ga ne rabjo, ce ga sam hoardajo :)
<idioterna> ja kva so pa cerku stimal
<idioterna> lepo bi zgradil supermarket pa bi zdej mel ful dnara
<sasa84> dejansko res :)
<idioterna> nc ne racunam
<idioterna> ti sam povej kaj rabs
<yang> sasa84: a mate vsaj talno gretje noter zdej ?
<sasa84> to ni moja fara... to je tam, kjer je kolega zdej
<yang> vec je cerkva kot je hribov v slo
<dz0ny> yang: nope
<dz0ny> tolk hribov tolk cerkva
<yang> mislim da je na wikipediji naedeno stevillo cerkva
<dz0ny> k se je na vsakemu kaj kazal
<dz0ny> hribu to :)
<sasa84> to je ful posebnost slovenije, d je na vsakem kuclju cerkev
<yang> ja recimo mas tut hrib z dvema cerkvama recimo sv. primoz
<yang> sasa84: pa se vecinoma so osvetljene ponoci
<sasa84> yang,to so mal nehal...k ful košta, oneznaževanje, enim so pa še luči pokral :>
<yang> pr sv. primozu nad kamnikom je zgodba taka, da je bla prejsnja cerkev premajhna oz dotrajana in so novo postavli
<yang> seveda kosta
<yang> mislim, brez potrebe je, lepo sicer izgleda samo moral bi bit ekolosko osvesceni
<dz0ny> sasa84: a ta tombola je za cerkev
<dz0ny> lol
<yang> syncam nek disk pa traja celo vecnost
<dz0ny> a ni to en greh
<dz0ny> yang: neki zate http://www.fsf.org/news/gluglug-x60-laptop-now-certified-to-respect-your-freedom
<sasa84> dz0ny,pa majo farni dan... morjo met žurko :)
<Pepelka> Gluglug X60 Laptop now certified to Respect Your Freedom — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<yang> sasa84: enkrat sem sel na bozicnico v naso cerkev, ampak so bolj kot neka sekta tam, vsi se poznajo
<dz0ny> sasa84: sem bil na eni taki žurki
<dz0ny> ful bizarna :>
<sasa84> ko smo mel v naši fari žurko za farni dan, sem hodila nekej med 6-7 zjutri domov :P
<sasa84> sam še z metelkove sm pršla kasnej :P
<dz0ny> s prvo trditvijo se ne bi hvalu
<yang> dz0ny: ja kul bi bil kaken laptop da ni glih 4 leta star lemote yeeloong
<yang> morm mal povprasat za mnenje na "kaanalih"
<yang> prvic slism za ta model
<yang> vem da so sicer T60 pa X60 IBM-i dobri, sam to je vse 3 leta staro, novih prakticno ne dobis
<yang> sasa84: a ste mel farni afterhours ?
<yang> The Gluglug X60 laptops are refurbished models of Lenovo's ThinkPad®† X60.
<yang> eh
<yang> refurbished
<yang> vecina FSF folka ze ima X60
<sasa84> yang,mhm :)
<yang> sasa84: em, a lahko za laike poves kako zgleda farna zurka, sploh si ne predstavljam ? a prinesete potico al kaj ?
<sasa84> yang,maš bend, tombolo, piškote, potico, čevapčiče, vino, pir, sok...plešeš, da maš musklfibr
<yang> kul
<sasa84> aja...zastonj! :)
<yang> v nasi cerkvi imajo vcasih nastope, vcasih odrasli pojejo vcasih pa tudi otroci, se slisi ce gres mimo
<sasa84> pa ja...to ni žurka yang :)
<yang> pa razne druge zaeve majo se verjetno
<sasa84> žurka je veselje, ples, pijača, kej dobrga za pojest
<yang> mislim pr nas ne pojejo v cerkvi not zgleda "na koru" ampak majo spodi prostor ogrevan in tak malo vecji kjer se to dogaja
<yang> nova cerkev je relativno nova, kaksnih 20 let stara
<yang> tud moderno izgleda
<yang> zupnik je baje bil v redu, ker so tudi mladi radi hodili tja
<yang> kle je kar pestro v nasem bloku eni so bolj rdeci drugi pa cerkveni
<sasa84> kera fara to yang ?
<yang> ta cerkev na brinju
<yang> lahk bi v bistvu vedel al je sv. stanislav al kaj
<yang> pise na cerkvi
<sasa84> kje pa je to brinje?
<yang> brinje je vmes med BS3 in LJ mlekarnami
<yang> del bezigrada
<yang> cak ti bom nasel link
<sasa84> aha, tist konc
<yang> http://zupnija-lj-stozice.rkc.si/
<Pepelka> Župnija Ljubljana - Stožice
<Pepelka> »Župnija Ljubljana Stožice, oznanila, maše, maša, verouk, župnik, Sebastijan Cerk, Matjaž Ambrožič, oratorij,«
<sasa84> stožice so to
<yang> una bela cerkev je klasicna, zdraven je pa una moderna v BS3
<yang> stozice so preko avtoceste tam je manjsa cerkev bolj vas stozice
<yang> http://zupnija-lj-stozice.rkc.si/index.php/content/display/723
<Pepelka> Župnija Ljubljana - Stožice
<Pepelka> »Župnija Ljubljana Stožice, oznanila, maše, maša, verouk, župnik, Sebastijan Cerk, Matjaž Ambrožič, oratorij,«
<yang> ta je pa v BS3
<yang> se vidi da je bolj moderna
<sasa84> yang,župn. pomočnik je pa kneš, ki je bil prej župnik tam, kjer ej zdej moj kolega :)
<yang> aha
<yang> jst sem na takem kkoncu da prakticno ne slisim zvonjenja, cist na drugi strani
<sasa84> tam kjer je pa kolega, so pa kr problemi
<yang> pa zato bolj slisim stadion kadar so tekme
<sasa84> :))
<sasa84> ti zihr takoj veš kdaj je gol ;)
<yang> "uuuuaaaaaaas suuuuuuuddddiiiijaaaaaa"
<sasa84> :D
<yang> skoda nisem glih nogomet fan
<idioterna> sam si si kriv, kaj si se pa preselu tok bliz stadiona
<yang> jah
<yang> jst sem tuki se predno so stadion zgradil
<yang> prej je blo super, polja do zal, za sprehiode enkratno
<idioterna> sej prostorski plan je ze 20 let isti
<yang> ne bi imel nic proti stadionu, ce bi dokoncali vse kot so se namenili
<idioterna> ja lej
<idioterna> dnar dej, pa bojo dokoncal
<idioterna> zastojn noben nau delu!
<yang> ja pa glih zastonj so delal
<yang> to je bil problem
<yang> zdaj pa ni vec noben neumen
<sasa84> haha :)
<idioterna> ja zakaj so pa zastojn delal?
<idioterna> nekdo jih je ogoljufal
<yang> ja
<idioterna> zato jaz nimam zaposlenih
<yang> idioterna: ne vem ce je bil pprostorski plan tukaj stadion zgradit ze 20 let
<yang> ble so ene 3 lokacije
<idioterna> prostorski plan je tak da je tist zazidljivo
<yang> pol se je pac izslo da je sct tukaj prodal parcele
<yang> pa tut skoda, da ni kaksnih malo boljsih koncertov
<yang> sem mislil da bo vsaj to
<yang> v glavnem je nogomet ali kosarka
<yang> no saj to je namen sportnih dvoran
<idioterna> cave je bil kr v hali tivoli
<idioterna> cist razprodan jasno
<sasa84> ne vem kdo je bil 1x na enem koncertu v stožicah...blo kr porazno ozvočenje... sej pol so nek poštimal
<yang> vecinoma so porazna ozvocenja
<yang> jst sem bil na Elton Johnu pa so svoje ozvocenje prinesli tko da je blo kul
<yang> saj so potem se pisali , da je bil prvi koncert z v redu zvokom
<sasa84> ooo elton
<sasa84> a je Å¡pilu nikito?
<sasa84> <3
<yang> ja vse je spilu, 2.5 ure je skakal in pel
<yang> pol je pa se podpisal enih 100 avtrogramov
<idioterna> yang: as kupu kej doge
<yang> haha
<yang> sem prebral kej droge
<idioterna> http://coinmarketcap.com/
<Pepelka> Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations | Bitcoin Litecoin Peercoin Namecoin Quark ProtoShares WorldCoin DogeCoin Megacoin Primecoin and more...
<Pepelka> »Crypto coin market cap rankings and other info«
<idioterna> 350% u enm dnevu
<sasa84> zdobersek je končal :P
<dz0ny> clouk dela
<dz0ny> je treba ustati zjutraj :)
<anny> cer
<yang> o anny nocna ptica
<anny> ja
<anny> ta december je ubijalski
<yang> kako to
<yang> pakiras darila za bozicka ?
<anny> danes sem bila na 3,5 novoletnih sprejemih
<anny> preveč hrane in pijače
<yang> oh
<yang> no jaz sem tut danes zastonj jedel
<yang> bi se lahko reklo da je bla predboozicna pojedina
<yang> pa se standup komedijo sem si ogledal
<anny> ampak ni bilo vse slabo
<idioterna> js sm mel letos spet sreco
<anny> spoznala sem 3. žensko osebo, ki uporablja ubuntu
<idioterna> zemantina novoletna zabava je bla ravno na zivin rojstni dan in sem moral bit doma :)
<sasa84> anny,ti, jst pa Å¡e ena? :)
<anny>  ne, sasa84, jaz, ti nafisa + Å¡e ena
<sasa84> to so že 4!!!
<anny> jep
<anny> ampak ta,+
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne vem kdo je nafisa ampak js poznam vsaj se dve
<anny> ta je tako presenetljiva, da sem padla na rit
<idioterna> bojano iz logatca pa matejo iz maribora
<anny> ne, idioterna
<idioterna> kaj "ne" ? :)
<idioterna> zakaj je presenetljiva?
<idioterna> bojani smo clo podaril 15" macbookpro
<anny> je v tem posnetku :)
<idioterna> pa ga je zamenjala za thinkpada z ubuntu
<idioterna> no, podaril
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dvmD4Ykk4c
<idioterna> pac dobi box
<Pepelka> Lane Stranič - Črni labod / Black Swan - YouTube
<Pepelka> »P.I. Čajkovski: Labodje jezero /Swan Lake; SNG Opera in Balet Ljubljana; premiera/opening 1972; plešeta / dancers Lane Stranič in Mojmir Lasan; koreograf / c...«
<idioterna> a ta balerina tut ubuntu uporablja?
<idioterna> kul.
<anny> to je gospa, ki je stara 69 let
<sasa84> huh
<anny> no, toliko o starejših uporabnikih :)
<idioterna> ja, sej od mojih otrok prababica ma tut ubuntu na masini
<idioterna> pa firefox
<idioterna> ampak temu ne bi reku "uporablja"
<idioterna> ker ma bolj za televizijo kot kaj drugega
<yang> dobr skace za 69 letno
<idioterna> leta 75 al kdaj ze verjetno se ni bla 69.
<anny> ta posnetek je starejši
<yang> ;)
<anny> vendar še vedno pleše in tudi postavo ima še vedno enako
<anny> ima nekega prijatelja, ki ji je namestil novejšo različico
<anny> ona je sicer rekla ubuntu 1, nato pa ubuntu 2 :)
<CrazyLemon> anny nič čudnega
<CrazyLemon> nam se je oglasila ena gospa tudi krepko v letih
<CrazyLemon> ki je bila na nekaj dogodkih v kiberpipi
<anny> jeeeha
<anny> nas je že...koliko?
<idioterna> po moje precej
<CrazyLemon> glede statistiko na forumu vsaj 50!!!
<anny> no v glavnem....dobro bi bilo organizirati kakšen začetni tečaj
<idioterna> http://grist.org/list/crazy-living-rock-is-one-of-the-weirdest-creatures-weve-ever-seen/
<Pepelka> Crazy living rock is one of the weirdest creatures we’ve ever seen | Grist
<Pepelka> »The fact that this sea creature looks exactly like a rock with guts is not even the weirdest thing about it.«
<sasa84> drage moej miške... jaz grem počas u mižiland
<anny> tudi jaz
<yang> tud jaz lahko noc
<anny> jutri me čaka menjava tipkovnice....končno mi je uspelo priti do nove
<idioterna> joj sasa84
<sasa84> pridni bodite :)
<idioterna> a bo jutr ok?
<idioterna> sasa84: a ti km mailam?
<sasa84> idioterna,u izi...komot ;)
<anny> kdaj je vstajanje?
<idioterna> no sej bos tle zihr
<idioterna> anny: tretji dan po smrti afaik
<sasa84> ja ja...bom kle pa se zmenva :)
<upd> https://www.cryptsy.com/pages/api a mi lahko kdo pomaga s temle getmarkets bi rabil za marketid=132
<Pepelka> Cryptsy - Api
<sasa84> hvala Å¡e 1x idioterna
<yang> anny: jutri ko zvoni ura
<anny> predlagam ob pol petih, da ne bo kdo v komo padu?
<sasa84> jst bom med 7-8 vstala
<idioterna> js bom pomoje okol devetih su od doma jutr
<sasa84> lohk pa tud prej, če se zbudim :)
<anny> Kreeejzi?
<yang> jst ponavadi vstanem se predno zazvoni budilka, ker je itak ropot
<CrazyLemon> anny ?
<anny> Kdaj boš vstal? :)
<CrazyLemon> anny 5:25
<CrazyLemon> upd https://paste.sh/1JT884r1#dkPOh2ZGyLeKrDO9_yU37UTJ
<anny> lool
<CrazyLemon> upd tole je orderbook data
<anny> priden
<CrazyLemon> a ti rabiš general market data?
<upd> CrazyLemon, ja to so vsi skupaj kaj je pa tole getmarkets  k je last_trade	Last trade price for this market to bi rabil
<upd> last_trade mislem da vrne povprečje iz teh k si ti dal
<sasa84> no....nočkooo :)
<CrazyLemon> upd sej lahk si daš postmana v browser  :>
<anny> noč!
<upd> to bi rabil za "marketid": "132", sam ne vem kako je url
<upd> ne vem kaj je postman
<yang> noc
<CrazyLemon> upd fajn extension za chrome :)
<CrazyLemon>  "lasttradeprice": "0.00000173",   upd ?
<upd> kak je url za to
<CrazyLemon> http://pubapi.cryptsy.com/api.php?method=singlemarketdata&marketid=132
<upd> kwa pa vem :D
<CrazyLemon> kako kva pa veš :D
<CrazyLemon> če ti ne veš kako naj js vem :D
<upd> <DOGEDroid> DOGE on Cryptsy (Volume: 1635400013.11554300): Last price was 0.00000169 BTC ($0.00114751) [100000.00000000 DOGE for 0.16900000 BTC].
<upd> to bi rad
<upd> argh preveč kave
<upd> sm mislu da se da nekak klicat da vrne samo last price za določeno valuto
<CrazyLemon> ja to ne bo Å¡lo..ker last trade price je  "lasttradeprice": "0.00000173", :)
<CrazyLemon> upd a ti bi pretvarjal iz enga kojna v druzga? :)
<upd> ne ah
<upd> ja zdej razumem
<CrazyLemon> good..ker js ne :p
<idioterna> wow
<idioterna> 170 satoshi ze
<upd> idioterna, včeraj je bil 0.04 k so dal na cryptsy valuto
<idioterna> ja, za en smesno nizek volume
<idioterna> to je pa zdej kr ornk ze
<upd> ja vsi so hitel prodajat in je vse zaribalo
<upd> po 4h je bilo zadaj
<upd> en je celo prodal enga za 0.08 kar je bilo tko 50€ :D
<upd> sicer pa ja leze počasi gor, zdej ddosajo vse poole vrjetno bitcoinarji
<idioterna> men je vseeno, jaz sem kupu za $25 in je zdej vredno ze prek $400
<idioterna> in ziher bo samo se rastlo :)
<upd> heh ql :)
<upd> idioterna, kolk jih pa imaš ?
<idioterna> 360k
<idioterna> brat jih ma pa ~1mio
<upd> nice :D
<idioterna> ampak on ma graficno
<idioterna> loh majna
<upd> mja jest sm tud prve 3 dni zdej pa ne več :D
<idioterna> pol si itak namajnou par 100k
<upd> ne sam 3k
<upd> pa pol mi jih je en dal 50k :)
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> sprav jih za ene 3 leta
<idioterna> mogoce bojo vredni 0
<idioterna> mogoce pa stomiljonov
<upd> bom ja :)
<upd> ubistvu če bi šlo gor bi počakal da je en 2$
<upd> no litecoin je v 2 letih prišel na 30$ ta pa še hitreje raste
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-20
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 Alpha 1 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JDR3I1Iq0hg/ubuntu-14-04-alpha-1-released
<Lurker69_> 	http://www.cs.tau.ac.il/~tromer/acoustic/
<Pepelka> Acoustic cryptanalysis
<Lurker69_> http://threatpost.com/researchers-find-way-to-extract-4096-bit-rsa-key-via-sound/103234
<Pepelka> Researchers Find Way to Extract 4096-Bit RSA Key via Sound | Threatpost | The First Stop For Security News
<Pepelka> »Adi Shamir and some other security researchers have found a method for extracting a 4096 bit RSA key via sound leakage.«
<Lurker69_> zanimivo, fascinantno, in rahlo strah vzbujajoče
<idioterna> mhm
<Lurker69_> ok vem da lahko poposluhu zaznaš da ma 1.44" disketa slabe sektorje predenj ti OS to sporoči
<Lurker69_> nisem si pa niti v sanjah predtavljel da lahka z navadnim telefonom poslušaš kako hitro se kondenzatorji raztegujejo na matični
<napsy_> dan
<Sky[x]> dan dan
<Sky[x]> :)
<napsy> kako
<napsy> ej mas ti kake izkusnje z nosql bazam?
<Sky[x]> jo
<Sky[x]> uf enkrt sem se mal igrov z couchdb
<Sky[x]> cist tko en tutorial sem sel skozi
<Sky[x]> kaj bolj konkretnega pa ne
<Sky[x]> kaj pa te zanima ? :)
<napsy> eno primerno iscem za logging
<napsy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP6VqB4klpQ
<Pepelka> Donald Trump vs Ebenezer Scrooge. Epic Rap Battles of History Season 3. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Download on iTunes ► http://bit.ly/1erkD25 Download MP3 with Lyrics ► http://erb.fm/t17 Or Pay What You Want ►https://gumroad.com/epicrapbattles Thanks for a...«
<yang> hehe radio GAGA zdajle o Slovenski domoljubni pesmi
<dz0ny> napsy sentry si ze pogledal
<napsy> nop
<dz0ny> tam se pgsql uporablja
<napsy> thx, bom pocekiru
<dz0ny> na micro aws instanci naj bi slo do 30k napak na s
<dz0ny> pa sentry se zdej prevaja v slo :)
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<zdobersek> yeaaa
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek, miši mala!!! :D
<sasa84> \o/
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
<sasa84> dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> oo :)
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<CrazyLemon> later
<sasa84> ooo slax0r
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
<sasa84> om nom nom :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] A Nest Full Of Features: Twitter App Turpial Hits 3.0 Stable  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HEoFvoG8bqU/turpial-3-0-stable-released
<yang> http://www.sta.si/en/vest.php?s=a&id=1960194
<Pepelka> STA: Optic Fibre Surpasses 100,000 Internet Users
<Pepelka> »The number of Slovenian internet users on optic fibre networks rose by 16% in the third quarter of 2013 to over 100,000. While the share of optic fibre connections is rising, xDSL remains the most popular choice.«
<zdobersek> kaj se danes ogra
<zdobersek> igra*?
<CrazyLemon> badblocks!
<CrazyLemon> Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found. (0/0/0 errors)
<CrazyLemon> i passed..did you?!??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> zdobersek: https://soundcloud.com/thevampsfansite/the-vamps-jingle-bells
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> drgac pa kak l4d2 bi sli lahko
<dz0ny> ce se kdo najde se :)
<LorD_DDooM> dz0ny: a si že igral tanov PVE mod za doto?
<LorD_DDooM> tist winter neki
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: mhm
<dz0ny> mal je tecno ker mas samo par likov
<dz0ny> pa celo vecnost traja da najdes skupino
<LorD_DDooM> Ma ja, .... te pocukam ko bomo kej Å¡li, zdaj probavamo normal++ 5 manat
<dz0ny> men je najbolj zakon zdej ranked matching
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: k :)
<dz0ny> ker končni ni rusov, k ti skoz govorijo neki :)
<LorD_DDooM> cyka
<sasa84> kaj zdej miškice ;)
<idioterna> naredu sm ti uno
<idioterna> sam zdej sm u pojstli
<idioterna> pridem do masine k bom su lulat
<idioterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/anY7xoB_700b_v3.jpg
<Lurker69> DARPA robot chalange
<Lurker69> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwWm3HaDbnQ&feature=share meanwhile
<Pepelka> DARPA Robotics Challenge Trials Live Broadcast - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Learn more at http://www.theroboticschallenge.org/ Follow along on twitter: http://www.twitter.com/DARPA #DARPADRC«
<sasa84> ooo idioterna
<sasa84> ma ti si zlat ;)
<sasa84> aj lajk tu muv it muv it
<zdobersek> aj lajk tu
<zdobersek> ne?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<sasa84> mhm zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/multimedia/ljubljana-v-30-slikah/
<Pepelka> Ljubljana v 30 slikah - pregled ljubljanskih nepremičnin - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Nepremičnine v Ljubljani v sagi o hišah, s katerimi je majhno mesto postalo prestolnica in gospodarsko središče«
<CrazyLemon> yang ta link je pisan tebi na kožo..govora je o gradbenih jamah!
<CrazyLemon> med drugim :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne ga hecat no! :)
<sasa84> oj Bilko
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ga ne!
<sasa84> pf
<CrazyLemon> pf yourself
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24sata.hr/image/silikonske-blizanke-recite-sto-hocete-lijepe-smo-i-znamo-to-900x600-20131250-20131220173614-0dbd6f267e8aff6c649713c05247e449.jpg
<CrazyLemon> HOLY FCK!
<CrazyLemon> (in ne ni photoshop)
<dz0ny> plavuše :>
<dz0ny> oziroma aliens
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst kaksni sta
<dz0ny> ustnice so pretežke da bi se nasmehnili :)
<idioterna> ej sasa84
<idioterna> 5 minut
<sasa84> o đizs krajst
<sasa84> vela idioterna
<sasa84> ta cajt pa skočm an čik :D
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu na fotkah jočeta..sam botox jima ne dovoli mimik
<idioterna> pridem do masine
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> bbl
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: to je pomoje kr antraks
<yang> aha CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> idioterna js bi raje antraks kot pa ti dve :D
<idioterna> no ja
<yang> CrazyLemon: jst sem tudi nasel en clanek pisan na kozo marsikateremu tule, pa ne zelim biti nesramen, tko da ga ne bom objavil
<idioterna> iz teh dveh loh nardis se ksn kavc i guess
<CrazyLemon> pa ogromno silikonskih ovitkov za gsmje
<idioterna> yang: si rad politicno korekten ane
<yang> niti ni tok  o politiki
<yang> kot o navadah
<idioterna> em
<idioterna> politicna korektnost nima zveze s politiko
<CrazyLemon> yang kr objavi članek.. bodi nesramen!
<idioterna> pomeni da ne poves resnice, ker se bojis da bi koga uzalila
<yang> zanimivo vidmarjeva vila OF, nekoc zibelka OF, danes nemska rezidenca haha
<yang> ce tko pogledas, ceprav so nemci izgubili vojno, imajo prevlado v evropi s centralno banko hehe
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> oni so se pac sprjaznl s povojnimi poboji
<idioterna> nasi fantje kolaborantje pa se ne
<yang> idioterna: a bos sel jutri zastavco vihtet ?
<yang> saj ves da je vecer domoljubne pesmi
<sasa84> ajm bek!
<sasa84> idioterna, ja.. nemčija je prevzela svojo "krivdo" in zdej lohk živi naprej
<sasa84> ps: CrazyLemon, ktera od unih silicon twins je tvoja?
<yang> CrazyLemon: super clanek o jamah, hvala
<yang> o tem sem govoril
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj bi bila katera moja? :)
<CrazyLemon> yang sem vedel da ti bo všeč! sam sasa84 meni da sm te hecal
<sasa84> sam vprašam :P
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<sasa84> :>
<yang> hm
<yang> 282k prebivalcev
<yang> kdaj pa je tako upadlo stevilo
<yang> vcas je blo med 300-350
<yang> na vsakega moskega pride 1.1 zenska
<CrazyLemon> jah..gradbeništvo je šlo v maloro..in vsi bosanci so se vrnili domov
<CrazyLemon> hence the drop
<sasa84> yang, so v grosupljem :P
<sasa84> pa na brezovci :>
<yang> ja zgleda
<yang> skkoz sem mel predstavo da je preko 300k ljudi v lj
<sasa84> poglej heleno blagne, raya, muftija,...
<yang> tko so nas vcas ucili
<yang> kdo je ray ?
<yang> un d atomik harmonik
<sasa84> mhm
<yang> ja uni so zasluzli vsak za en stanvanje
<sasa84> ne...
<yang> z brizgalno brizgo
<sasa84> čak, a niso tist eni drugi?
<yang> mozn
<sasa84> sam ta je mel pa tud neko turbo govejo
<sasa84> joooj
<yang> ray je porocen z neko marjetko, ne vem pa kera skupina so
<sasa84> turbo anegls!!!
<yang> podobno kot atomik harmonik tam nekje
<sasa84> mhm
<idioterna> yang: ha?
<sasa84> yang, v tej muski sva slaba... :\
<idioterna> yang: kasn vecer domoljubne pesmi?
<yang> sasa84: premal beres lady, premal hodis k frizerju
<idioterna> dan JLA je 22. decembra.
<sasa84> ej, v tork grem!
<sasa84> bom mela cajt
<yang> sasa84: pol pa sporoci, ce se ERAZEM ze locuje
<idioterna> yang: dnevna migracija je okol 400k ljudi
<sasa84> yang, a un t blond, k ma kao ful keša pa nevem kaj dela??
<yang> ja un, k se ma za lepga
<yang> racunalnicar baje
<yang> enkrat je rekel "za vsak slucaj vsako mladoletno posnamem, da se vidi da je sama pristala na spolne odnose z menoj, da ne bi kasneje imel problemov"
<yang> idioterna: ja registrirajo se prebivalci v obcini
<yang> to je kar velika migracija, potem pride do 700.000
<sasa84> yang, a to je prbil? swašta
<yang> mislim da na javni tv
<sasa84> :o
<yang> sasa84: jaz sem ga vidu s takimi 17 letnimi fracami se kusvat
<sasa84> hm,...
<sasa84> on je kao čist hud a ne?
<yang> zgleda
<yang> enkrat ga je ziva vadnov vprasala v oddaji, ce je naredil faks
<yang> pa je 3x preusmeril temo
<yang> pa ni popustila
<yang> pol je rekel, da nima faksa
<idioterna> men je tok smesn to :)
<idioterna> k yang prav da nam mediji glavo perejo
<yang> to se jst vse spomnem, to je blo kakih 7 let nazaj
<idioterna> pol pa tle pride pa vse pove kar je zvedu od najbl ceskih medijev :)
<idioterna> ja js se pa nc od tega ne spomnem k nimam televizije ze hm
<idioterna> od ene 95 naprej pomoje
<yang> hehe
<yang> vse online gledas
<sasa84> yang je kr na tekočem s trači :)
<yang> sasa84: mah, kadarkoli primem lady v roke pri frizerki, vedno pise o temu erazmu noter, zgleda da ma svojo rubriko
<yang> sicer tip ve kaj plehke zenske berejo
<yang> zato verjetn pise noter
<sasa84> lady, jana, obrazi, nova... kaj Å¡e tazga pride? :)
<sasa84> lohk bi mel national geographic
<idioterna> yang: ja, ampak razlika je v tem da online jaz izbiram, kaj bom gledal
<idioterna> zato nimam ne glasujzame ne facebooka
<idioterna> sasa84: a ti kr nardim 500 kartic
<idioterna> sasa84: pa ti uploadam da sprintas?
<sasa84> ja lohk :)
<sasa84> komot
<sasa84> to bi blo čist kulči :D
<yang> hehe prvic kompajlam neki na RPIju
<yang> ful  dolg traja
<dz0ny> 3 dni ponavad :)
<dz0ny> kernel pa 7 dni
<dz0ny> pol mas pa distcc
<dz0ny> pa je malo hitreje :)
<yang> ;)
<yang> upam da ne faila po 60 urah ;)
<dz0ny> haha taht would be bad
<yang> nc, ura je cajt za spanje
<dz0ny> ln
<yang> lahko noc
<dz0ny> tud z moje strani
<sasa84> nočko yang
<dz0ny> http://youtu.be/XDZwicIxdNA
<Pepelka> Transcendence Official Teaser Trailer #3 - RIFT Campaign (2014) - Sci-Fi Movie HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »TRAILERS FORMAT: Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Like us on FACEBOOK: http://goo.gl/dHs73 Transcen...«
<dz0ny> !g sarah connor
<Pepelka> Sarah Connor (singer) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarah_Connor_(singer)
<sasa84> dz0ny, kje si tdej njo najdu? :)
<dz0ny> !g sarah connor terminator
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo sarah connor terminator sarah connor terminator
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> un film je na to temo
<dz0ny> pa jhonny deep igra, morgan freeman
<idioterna> deep ja
<sasa84> lol, to je še bl smešn search... sarah connor terminator :D
<dz0ny> depp no
<sasa84> dz0ny deep :)
<sasa84> a pol je začel spet špilat mal? :)
<sasa84> se je že naveličal, da je sam kapitan neke gusarske ladje? :P
<idioterna> sasa84: a rabs 3x9 tombole?
<sasa84> sej ne vem...al sva rekla 3*9 al 3*8 :)
<sasa84> idioterna, kok si pa naredu?
<dz0ny> magic wand
<sasa84> http://www.collegehumor.com/post/6945655/how-to-explain-your-job-to-different-people
<Pepelka> How to Explain Your Stupid Job to Different People - CollegeHumor Post
<Pepelka> »This holiday break, enlighten your acquaintances with this thorough guide of occupational information.«
<idioterna> sasa84: ja kokr cs
<idioterna> loh tut oboje
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/tpAkqSd.jpg
<dz0ny> awsome ^^
<dz0ny> jezus.simmaterial
<sasa84> idioterna, kr 9
<sasa84> itak grejo desetice v vsak stolpec
<idioterna> kul
<sasa84> 3*9...pa 15 Å¡tevilk
<sasa84> miške, jst grem počas pančat
<sasa84> pridkane bodte ;)
<sasa84> idioterna, se midva pol jutr tipkava :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-21
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<sasa84> jutro miške ;)
<sasa84> dns je pa neki mrtvo tole :>
<sasa84> se vid, da ni crazya, naše gofle.. pol pa še jst pridem pa je akcija :P
<johnnyyy> ni mrtvo
<johnnyyy> :)
<sasa84> ooo johnnyyy :)
<anny> dan
<johnnyyy> jutro :)
<sasa84> dan anny :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<anny> o vsi so že pokonci
<anny> razen enega :)
<Sky[x]> jaz sem ravnoakr ustal :)
<idioterna> jsm su ob pol sestih zjutri spat
<idioterna> ob sestih so me pa otroc zbudl
<idioterna> tko da bom su zdej spet
<anny> lahko noč
<sasa84> idioterna, đizs no :)
<sasa84> pazi nase fant... morš še otroke do kruha spravt :P
<idioterna> sej sm ful zivljensko zavarvan
<idioterna> ce me pobere jim nau treba delat
<sasa84> uf
<sasa84> a maš zame kšn link idioterna ? :P
<idioterna> o sej res
<idioterna> moment
<sasa84> ok :)
<Sky[x]> idioterna: kaj pripocas za US za en VPS/shared hosting za en simpe web page + API ?
<Sky[x]> trnutno gledam digitaloocean za VPS moznost
<anny> loool
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrPlF5wZ77Y
<Pepelka> Klemen Slakonja as Lord Gaga - Aplavz (Applause Parody) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Klemen Slakonja impersonating Gašpar Gašpar Mišič Je bella cesta, 10.10.2013, Pop tv https://www.facebook.com/klemenslakonja http://jebellacesta.si/ https://...«
<sasa84> anny, poglej od njega jezus kristus :>
<anny> ja, prav lepo je naredil
<sasa84> anny, dejansko je komad res parodija na današnji svet, ne pa an JK :)
<anny> ja, ni napisan žaljivo
<sasa84> dejansko je komad res odličen :)
<idioterna> Sky[x]: ej tok jih je da res ne vem
<idioterna> tist k mas dobre izkusnje
<anny> če ne bi bilo not lulčkov bi ga lahko peli mladi krščanarji :)
<idioterna> a rkc se ni sprejela tega da mamo vsi genitalije?
<anny> idioterna, ne Å¡e
<sasa84> ok, zdej grem piškotke pečt :P
<sasa84> idioterna, a boš poslal na mejl al te pol pocukam? :)
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<anny> CrazyLemon, dobro jutro!
<CrazyLemon> jutro anny !
<idioterna> sasa84: ej
<idioterna> sasa84: sam se minutko
<yang> anny zaspanka
<anny> yang, zakaj?
<idioterna> pol pa se "zakaj" vprasa
<idioterna> a se ob taki uri na irc hod?
 * sasa84 is back (gone 00:59:10)
<anny> idioterna, pejt spat
<idioterna> anny: cakam da si tamala umijeta roke pa zobe
<idioterna> pol gremo pa skp zadremat za ene 2 urce
<sasa84> anny, veš... idioterna mi je naredu eno velko uslugo :)
<anny> mhh
<sasa84> naredu mi je listke za tombolo! :)
<anny> lol
<anny> svšta rodi majko zemlja :)
<anny> idoterna, lepo od tebe
<idioterna> evo spat morm
<idioterna> srecno
<anny> lahko noč
<sasa84> nočko idioterna pa HVALA!
<msev> kko odprem samo prvih 100 vrstic OGROMNE tekstovne datoteke, k se mi drgač ne prikaže v doglednem času
<Sky[x]> mislm da lahko s cat ali pa tail dolocis
<lynxlynxlynx> Sky[x]: kako ne pomisliš prvo na head?
<Sky[x]> lynxlynxlynx, ze dolgo ga nism uporabil to bo to :D
<johnnyyy> oj, je kod tle?
<johnnyyy> kdo*
<idioterna> na internetu si vedno sam
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> johnnyyy: jabuk je vedno tle
<kkq> a ve kdo kako se ustima hp lpt tiskanik na 12.04?
<lynxlynxlynx> tako kot prej?
<kkq> imam instaliran hplip
<dz0ny> priključiš
<dz0ny> dodaj tiskalnik
<dz0ny> mal mleje
<dz0ny> done
<kkq> pa mi ga ne zazna
<kkq> kjub temu da sm dodal pod ./configure      "--enable-pp-build"
<kkq> ker je po defaulti disabled
<kkq> lpinfo -v direct usb://HP/LaserJet%201005%20series network http network ipps network ipp14 network socket network beh network lpd network ipp network https direct hp:/usb/hp_LaserJet_1005_series?serial=0 network smb direct parallel:/dev/lp0 direct hpfax
<kkq> a?
<lynxlynxlynx> wat, ubuntu nima svojega paketa za to?
<kkq> ne
<kkq> LPT
<kkq> prek usbja mi drugi printer dela ok.
<lynxlynxlynx> torej nobenih device node-ov ti ne naredi?
<kkq> direct parallel:/dev/lp0
<kkq> to je to
<idioterna> parport driver moras nalozit
<idioterna> da dobis /dev/lp0 sploh
<idioterna> ce ga nimas
<idioterna> ce ga mas potem je pa narobe skonfiguriran i guess
<kkq> ga imam
<kkq> in HPLIP je skonfiguriran pravilno
<kkq> samo naprave kot tiskalnika ne zazna
<kkq> pac printerja mi ne zazna na "par" vodilu
<yang> kkq: probaj z CUPS
<yang> kaksen printer pa je to, da je se na LPT port
<yang> iglicni
<kkq> ja pomoje tuji, hp laserjet 6l
<yang> dz0ny: po 20 urah je RPI failu
<yang> http://pastebin.com/ZGUfjU5p
<Pepelka> /tmp/cc4U4VRP.s:2713: Warning: swp{b} use is deprecated for this architecture / - Pastebin.com
<kkq> echo "printej ze ekrat" > /dev/lp0
<kkq> ^-no povezava je, ampak printerja se zmeraj ne  zazna
<kkq> ta HPLIP
<yang> probaj s cups
<yang> grem jst lakoto nafutrat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] maticv33: tuš internet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41220/#p41220
<CrazyLemon> sup ppl
<dz0ny> sc This is not the end - Fieldwork
<dz0ny> .sc This is not the end - Fieldwork
<jabuk> This Is Not The End - Fieldwork  Edge Of Tomorrow Trailer Soundtrack - HQ(7 minut) http://soundcloud.com/conrado-silva/this-is-not-the-end-fieldwork ♥17 ▶429
<zdobersek> the end is not up
<zdobersek> right?
<dz0ny> its left
<zdobersek> perchance.
<zdobersek> like a le sir
<zdobersek> mademoiselle sasa84 est arrivee
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kolk ne jugo jezikov znaš? :)
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa pravi da zna jugo jezike? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja znam!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek right :>
<CrazyLemon> tist kar si slišal na cesti veš ja
<sasa84> wiiiiii, juhu zdobersek ;)
<zdobersek> engleski je OK, pol pa malo nemskega in francoskega, v spanscini znam pa narocit zajtrk pa kafe, pa kar je na meniju
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: e braco limun, poznajem hrvatski
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poznaješ ja..sam bl slabo govoriš/pišeš :D
<zdobersek> nisam najbolji sto bi mogao bit, ali dosta je, IMHO
<CrazyLemon> braco..haha
<zdobersek> brate* limun
<zdobersek> dobar?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> pol, poleg tega znam se c, c++, python
<sasa84> ooohhhh, moj pametn zdobbie <3
<CrazyLemon> java??
<zdobersek> javascript seveda, javo in perl rajsi diram le v nuji, s stilom
<zdobersek> s Å¡tilom*
<zdobersek> enmal sem tud erlang poskusal, pa sem pol rajsi pustu pri miru, ker je blo prevec pik.
<dz0ny> you hate lisp family?
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> pa reče se bre ne brate
<zdobersek> jok brate
<zdobersek> lisp & co. se mi zdi kr kul, do zdej sem edino erlang tipal skozi eno knjigo, ampak nisem prisu do konca
<dz0ny> za kaj pa je erlang sploh prakticen?
<zdobersek> za telekomunikacijske sisteme
<zdobersek> mislim, s tem namenom je bil razvit
<dz0ny> to vem realtime switching
<dz0ny> pa neke web frameworke sem videl
<CrazyLemon> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/airtame-wireless-hdmi-for-everyone--2
<Pepelka> AIRTAME: Wireless HDMI for Everyone. | Indiegogo
<Pepelka> »Display your computer screen and sound (Mac, Windows, Linux) on your TV, Projector or Monitor - Wirelessly.«
<zdobersek> like chromecast?
<CrazyLemon> better!
<CrazyLemon> lahko uporabljaš kot extended desktop
<dz0ny> sej to je miracast
<dz0ny> majo televizorji pa androidi
<dz0ny> pa win 8.1 :)
<dz0ny> sam kaj ti bo to
<CrazyLemon> miracast je extended desktop?
<CrazyLemon> miracast je sam mirrored
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=569DYrB2ang
<Pepelka> Jon Huck Loses His Pants: This Is Not Happening (CC:STUDIOS & Comedy Central) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »On a trip to Oktoberfest, Jon manages to completely lose his trousers. Join the conversation using #ThisIsNotHappening. Hear Jon on the The Full Count podcas...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: still kaj ti bo to?
 * sasa84 pocuka CrazyLemon za rokav
<dz0ny> a bos to kupu pase brezicno misko pa tipkovnico
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej mi ne rabi :)
<CrazyLemon> tko kot ne chromecast/miracast
<sasa84> oooo đonko :)
<dz0ny> pol bos pogruntu da je to drazje od chromecast/miracast zadeve :)
<dz0ny> o sasa84
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj bi rada :D
<sasa84> sam mal te pozdravm :>
<zdobersek> vglavojeb more like
<CrazyLemon> danes sm prvič jedu horsija!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> v LJ?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> hot horse brate!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol
<dz0ny> se vid da nis nikol popival
<dz0ny> po lj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny za kakšnega kronika pa me maš?!?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> sej vem primorci sam pršutka
<dz0ny> pa mal terana
<CrazyLemon> naah..
<CrazyLemon> pijem sam traminca
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> refošk je pri nas..btw :D
<sasa84> Å¡e nis jedu horsa???
<sasa84> đizs krajst, pa kje žviš CrazyLemon :P
<dz0ny> tam dol
<CrazyLemon> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------> .
<sasa84> jst sm ga nazadne konc septembra...1x zjutri... po dekliščini :P
<sasa84> ta dekliščina je bla pa res adijo :>
<zdobersek> A D I J O
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu ni bil nič posebnega :)
<CrazyLemon> če bi mi dal navadn hamburger ne bi opazil razlike
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, men je najbl smešn, k je avtomat za plačat :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<dz0ny> lol
<sasa84> a si bil v tivoliju?
<CrazyLemon> a si jedla hamburger iz avtomata?
<dz0ny> po moje ti nis bil na horsu
<sasa84> ja valda
<CrazyLemon> bil! :)
<CrazyLemon> sam v btcju
<dz0ny> lol
<sasa84> tam morš prvo prek avtomata plačat...pa izbereš kaj bi
<sasa84> sej je ista firma... vsi so oranžni :P
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> ln
<dz0ny> naah
<CrazyLemon> nn
<sasa84> v tivoliju je tko, d plačaš prek avtomata in tud tam izbereš kaj boš jedu pa pil... k prideš za šank ti pa sam da tist, kar si prej odtipku :)
<sasa84> nočko zdobersek
<dz0ny> pa atmosfera?
<sasa84> v tivoliju?
<dz0ny> v btc se vsi derejo
<dz0ny> pa dzumbus
<sasa84> dz0ny, ble so že neke jutranje urice... folk ej bil že mal zmatran...
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..ker sm bil tam okrog pol osmih
<CrazyLemon> je bilo neki folka
<sasa84> men ej blo kul
<CrazyLemon> ampak kr hitro sm dobu
<CrazyLemon> sam je pekoč tist feferon..matr mu
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..razočaran sem bil
<dz0ny> a si bil v kinu?
<CrazyLemon> mislu sem da bo dost boljši..vsaj glede na hype
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah
<CrazyLemon> sej mamo kino tudi v kp :))
<dz0ny> jah za horsa rabis podlago
<sasa84> jst jufke Å¡e nism jedla :$
<dz0ny> pol je okusen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny takrat je vse okusno :)
<sasa84> takrat si lačn k strela...tud če ti dajo sam majonezo pa solato :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js sm..tudi nič posebnega
<CrazyLemon> tist tandoori me je mikal.. :)
<sasa84> a? :)
<sasa84> was ist das?
<CrazyLemon> na trubarjevi..indijska ter bengalska (?) hitra hrana
<sasa84> aaaaa
<CrazyLemon> !g tandoori trubarjeva
<Pepelka> Tandoori Ljubljana - Ljubljana, Slovenia - Restavracija | Facebook http://sl-si.facebook.com/TandooriLjubljana
<sasa84> a tam k majo tud felafl?
<CrazyLemon> ne..men se zdi da ni tam felafl..je pa blizu
<dz0ny> http://www.reddit.com/r/MorbidReality/comments/1tb9lx/mt_everest_climber_lies_helpless_slowly_freezing/ce697xj
<Pepelka> reddit.com: over 18?
<Pepelka> »reddit: the front page of the internet«
<sasa84> bo treba sprobat ;)
<sasa84> bengalska...mmm, tigrov hamburger :P
<CrazyLemon> ni tega :(
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> sam piščanci....to lohk doma jem :P
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VATjETeXf0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<Pepelka> Sandra Afrika 2012 - Neko ce mi nocas napraviti sina - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Producent i direktor fotografije: Nebojša Višanović Music:Damir Handanovic Lyrics:Sasa Lazic Arrangement:Damir Handanovic Mix:Sasa Dinic Produced by Damir Ha...«
<sasa84> ???
<sasa84> swašta
<CrazyLemon> vse je v bistvu..piščanc..naan kruh pa solata ter mangova omaka
<sasa84> sandra afrika iz srbije :>
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa čaj :D
<sasa84> še čaj... čaj človk pije, če ej bolan :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ponudba bi bla kul npr. tigrov burger pa kšno indijsko žganje :P
<sasa84> al pa slon na žaru :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej nehi..a veš kok velik žar bi mogli met
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> juha iz opičjih nogic ipd :P
<sasa84> opičji možgani z jajci s karijem, sezamom, oreščki in kruh z mangovim prelivom :P
<sasa84> pa to jajca od kšne čudne kure :P
<sasa84> to bi bla kulinarična ponudba za prestolnco :P
<sasa84> ne pa čikn :P
<dz0ny> sasa a jes polhe?
<sasa84> dz0ny, ene 25 let nazaj sem jih jedla v nekem golažu :)
<sasa84> ok, mogoče 23 al 22 let nazaj :)
<sasa84> zdej pa jih ne... ne vem :)
<dz0ny> a slona pa bi?
<sasa84> eni ful jejo ocvrte, eni v golažu
<dz0ny> btw sloni posiljo pa ubijejo nosoroge
<dz0ny> tko prijazne zivali
<sasa84> ma kaj vem... mogoče če bi bla res v eni taki državi pa d ti pač ponudjo in mal probaš, d nis glih nevljuden idiot
<dz0ny> pol gres pa v zapor
<dz0ny> sloni so zasciteni :>
<sasa84> lej... če si pač nekje, vzameš
<sasa84> sej v maroku je bil pa Å¡trudl, not pa golob :P
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tko so ti povedali
<dz0ny> strudla ne jem sploh
<dz0ny> me ne skrbi
<sasa84> to je njihova specialiteta :)
<sasa84> listnato testo pa golobje meso
<sasa84> ok, sam tko podobn narjen k Å¡trudl pr nas...sam brez jabuk :P
<dz0ny> me
<dz0ny> ln
<sasa84> nočko dz0ny :)
<sasa84> lepo ninkej ;)
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon, midva bi lohk odprla restavracijo, kjer bi bla explozija okusov :P
<dz0ny> zihr bom mel more o strudlu pa golobih
<sasa84> zihr bi kej pogruntala :>
<sasa84> lol :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, sej golob je sam mal manjša kura :>
<CrazyLemon> matr
<sasa84> pa leti
<dz0ny> obojega ne morem bidt
<sasa84> pa pisma nos
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bi pa Å¡trudl jedu
<CrazyLemon> brez goloba
<dz0ny> cidt
<CrazyLemon> vidt*
<dz0ny> vidt
<sasa84> :)))))))
<dz0ny> thx
<CrazyLemon> tko je k maš ta crapad :>
<sasa84> dz0ny, kok ne maraš štrudla?
<dz0ny> fuj
<dz0ny> tisk kislo sladek okus
<sasa84> kaj pa Å¡truklji, knedelni so ti kul?
<dz0ny> ne
<sasa84> :o
<dz0ny> iato je
<dz0ny> sam se sluzast povrh
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> kaj pa najraj papaš?
<sasa84> tko...k doma mami skuha
<dz0ny> hrano
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> tist ni hrana
<sasa84> ne res...kaj maš tko rad?
<dz0ny> tist je edne skup zmetu pa reku
<dz0ny> to bo strudl
<sasa84> loooool
<dz0ny> pa za hec ga bomo pekli pa dajali za obiske
<dz0ny> pol ga mora pa revez odlanjat
<sasa84> haaaaa, krepnla bom od smeha :))))))))))))
<dz0ny> do tle se slis
<dz0ny> nek krohot
<sasa84> ups, sorči :))))
<sasa84> motim javni mir v BP? :>
<dz0ny> najrajsi map pasto
<dz0ny> imam
<sasa84> mhm... bolognese?
<dz0ny> pa vse okol rib
<dz0ny> pa domace stvari mi tud niso problem
<sasa84> a v ribo daš kej limonce? :P
<dz0ny> sam strudl pa ....
<dz0ny> mucenje
<sasa84> potico pa tako maš pa rad?
<dz0ny> mja ni problem
<dz0ny> nisem pa navdusenc peciv
<dz0ny> metko poznas?
<sasa84> metko?
<dz0ny> biskit pa kakav
<dz0ny> tko babi temu prav
<sasa84> metke nimaš rad? :)
<dz0ny> to mam
<sasa84> sej kšne biskvitne zadeve so ful dobre
 * CrazyLemon ma vse rad *_*
<sasa84> ooo, naš krejzi vse rad papa
<sasa84> česa pa ti ne maraš?
<dz0ny> jaz tud tebe cl
<CrazyLemon> o ja :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny :$
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič mi ne pade na pamet ta trenutek :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, veš kaj pa jst ne morm... koruznih žgancev/polente
<dz0ny> tist je ok
<CrazyLemon> no..žgancev ne maram :D
<sasa84> in to že od malga
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> kosmicev tud ne?
<CrazyLemon> polento pa jem :)
<sasa84> jem vampe, jetrca (pač par jih piknem)...ne vem kaj, sam žgancev pa ne
<CrazyLemon> kosmice jem :)
<dz0ny> vampi fuj
<CrazyLemon> jetrca pa vampe tudi jem!
<CrazyLemon> jetrca sam pripravim..vamp pa ne znam..
<sasa84> men so fini vampi...na tržaški način, tista omakca
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, poglej recept za vampe na tržaški način pa probi 1x
<CrazyLemon> če so fajn spucani..pa dobro pripravljeni
<CrazyLemon> so vampi kul
<sasa84> zgleda tko mal podobn kt golaž
<dz0ny> cez sto let bo log te irc sobe
<dz0ny> prava etnografska zakladnica
<sasa84> hahahahaha :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej take jem
<CrazyLemon> oziroma tko jih stric pripravi :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, sej kaj se pa vse kle pogovarjamo... od kuhne, politke, sexa... včasih clo kej o računalnikih :>
<CrazyLemon> pa enkrat na četrtletje pa celo ubuntu omenimo :)
<sasa84> segedin mam ful rada!!!!
<dz0ny> od rac res zelo malo
<CrazyLemon> no ja..segedin je ok..ga pojem.. ni pa nič spešl :)
<dz0ny> uu mac and cheese
<sasa84> mhmmm
<dz0ny> pa droptine
<sasa84> hm... ne Å¡tekam pa kok eni jejo makarone s cukrom al pa nutello o_O
<dz0ny> tko kot palacinke
<dz0ny> al pa strukje z orehi
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> pust štrukle dz0ny, k ti niso nč nrdil :P
<CrazyLemon> js najraje jem kislo repo + krompir + posebno klobaso.. to je moja najljubše kosilo
<sasa84> a ja....ti ješ polhe dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> nisem nek ljubitelj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon rad klobase papa :)
<dz0ny> ki bi jih 100 nalovil
<dz0ny> pa pol celo zimo jedu
<dz0ny> sezonsko tko kot gobe :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kr..sam ne vse :).. danes sm pečenice mel za kosilo :)
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> a ti tud? pr nas tud :)
<sasa84> pečenice pa zelje :)
<CrazyLemon> ne..ni bilo zelja :/
<CrazyLemon> je pa bil riž :)
<sasa84> riž? zanimiv :)
<dz0ny> < cufte
<CrazyLemon> aja..štefani pečenko tudi obožujem! :)
<sasa84> to je una z jajcem pa mletim a ne?
<dz0ny> to bo pa jutr
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lucky bastard :)
<dz0ny> mislim danes
<sasa84> men je pa fina mrežna pečenka ...
<CrazyLemon> to je #1 pri meni :)
<CrazyLemon> drugo je vse mediocre :)
<dz0ny> z ut mi tece slina
<dz0ny> ln
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> pa zdej se bližajo prazniki... mi bo spet francoska skoz ušesa gledala :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mi ponavadi kupimo 10 dek.. pol js pojem pol..drugo polovico pa vržemo stran ker noben ne je :)
<sasa84> pr nas jo mamo pa vsi ful radi... nrdimo jo pa tolk, d bi nas blo sram, če bi kšn to vidu :)
<CrazyLemon> meni je kul sam takrat ko je kakšn narezek
<CrazyLemon> to je pa to
<CrazyLemon> enkrat na leto pojem 5dek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> men je top kombinacija pohano+francoska... klasika, sam mi je <3
<CrazyLemon> hm..tega pa nisem probal
<sasa84> probi! :)
<sasa84> pa sej tud s kšno pečenko gre
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> ud s pršutom :P
<CrazyLemon> as nora.. ne bom pokvaru pečenke s francosko :D
<sasa84> tud*
<CrazyLemon> s pršutom pa jem ja :)
<CrazyLemon> pečenka je zame holy grail :)
<sasa84> uuuuu :>
<sasa84> svinjska al ti je vseen?
<CrazyLemon> to je eden od kriterijev za sanjsko punco.. če zna pečenko narest kot se spodobi
<CrazyLemon> jo tkoj vzamem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> uuu ;)
<CrazyLemon> no no sasa84 ..to je le eden od kriterijev :p
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon ... ^^
<sasa84> čez 150 let bo ena doktorska na filo faxu... prehranjevalne navade slovencev v začetku 21. stoletja: zgodovinsko-kritična  študija ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> naah..na fdvju bo diplomska
<CrazyLemon> k bo copy paste tega loga
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem sanjat pečenko!
<CrazyLemon> ln
<sasa84> nočko crazy
<sasa84> a vse že spi? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e mal
<sasa84> ooo yang
<sasa84> še ne spiš
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-22
<CrazyLemon> kaka ideja zakaj se mi pc ustavi pri bios (UEFI) splash screenu?
<CrazyLemon> že drugič se mi je to zgodilo
<yang> ali lahko izkopis UEFI =?
<yang> jst mam svojga izklopljenega
<dz0ny> legacy mode nimas
<CrazyLemon> nisem v uefiju nič spreminjal.. tko da sumim da je težava v hardware
<CrazyLemon> +u
<CrazyLemon> ko pa ga izklopim iz elektrike pa ponovno priklopim pa prižgem..pa se normalno zažene
<CrazyLemon> for now :)
<yang> enostavno izklopi usefi oz ga daj v legacy mode
<dz0ny> pol disk kej nahaja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny preveril disk z badblocks.. brez težav
<CrazyLemon> no bom probal to z legacy mode
<dz0ny> oziroma AMD sata bios ROM
<anny> jutro
<anny> spiiijo!
<dz0ny> not
<dz0ny> sam jutro je ze davno mim
<dz0ny> cez tri ure bo ze noc :)
<anny> haha
<anny> dz0ny, ti dobro zakuri
<anny> čeprav se je nekaj otoplilo zadnje čase
<dz0ny> mhm 5/6 konstantno
<dz0ny> stopinj :)
<dz0ny> kr toplo za ta cas
<anny> idealno za množenje virusov
<CrazyLemon> množimo se!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> res
<anny> koliko krejzijev bo naslednje leto?
<CrazyLemon> vsaj milijarda
<anny> wow
<anny> so vse tvoje semenčice našle cilj?
<CrazyLemon> ne..to pa ne!
<anny> dobr...vsaj kakšna?
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne :D
 * CrazyLemon ni Å¡e pripravljen za "cilj"
<idioterna> a se ti zdi da kdaj bos? :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda :)
<idioterna> optimist
<anny> optimist makes the world go round
<idioterna> when all hope is lost, there is no reason left for pessimism
<idioterna> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2012/apr/04/aki-kaurismaki-le-havre-interview
<Pepelka> Seven rounds with Aki Kaurismäki | Film | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »He thinks his own films are dreadful, Scorsese's worse, and despairs of mankind in general. Director Aki Kaurismäki tells Simon Hattenstone why only love, mushrooms and drinking on set keep him going«
<idioterna> But, amazingly, these films are funny and romantic. In fact, the bleaker Kaurismäki the man has become, the more tender his films. It's simple, he says: "When all the hope is gone, there is no reason for pessimism."
<anny> yep
<idioterna> zdaj mam sodelavca ki je iz helsinkov in je res kul
<idioterna> prakticno ves cas je tiho, ko pa prekine tisino pa vedno pove kaj pametnega
<anny> naslednje leto se bodo v deželo čudežno vrnili časi izpred 2008
<idioterna> cudezno? :)
<idioterna> to je odvisno predvsem od nas.
<anny> kult karga pa to
<anny> slovenceljni smo leni bukseljni
<idioterna> ne vsi
<idioterna> na, lej
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/nad-meglo
<anny> no tko, enih 10% res odstopa
<anny> vse ostalo pa smilečna beda
<idioterna> 10% je cez glavo zadost
<idioterna> da ostali lahko uzivajo v depresiji brezdelja
<idioterna> samo dovolj iznajdljivi morajo bit ti redki
<idioterna> to pa tut ni problem v teh krajih
<anny> idioterna, kateri dan je bil to
<idioterna> mislm da sreda
<idioterna> en dan prejsn teden k je blo cist temno v ljubljani
<idioterna> pa sm su mal vn
<idioterna> po teh hribih tle prot vzhodu
<anny> krasne fotke!
<idioterna> sm mel ta velik fotoaparat s sabo
<anny> s tavelikim objektivom!
<idioterna> sem se pa zato ful pocas vozu je blo ledeno cim je bla senca na cesti
<idioterna> pa res nism hotu padt s fotoaparatom na rami
<idioterna> me suni pretepe
<idioterna> cak ti dam ksno full size
<anny> fotoaparat? ....kaj pa kosti in kolena :)
<anny> razen, če znaš padati kot plesalka
<anny> idioterna, včeraj sem gledala dober film
<idioterna> znam padat kot plesalka
<idioterna> mislm, nikol se nism nc zlomu al pa zvil v zivljenju
<anny> naslov je In Darkness (20114)
<idioterna> 2014?
<anny> potolčeš pa se lahko
<idioterna> to sm se ze velikrat ja
<anny> nisi enih hlač enkrat strgal?
<idioterna> to pa ne bo dost podroben opis
<idioterna> ogromno hlac sem ze strgal
<idioterna> mislm storast sm vsekakor
<anny> nekje imam v spominu
<idioterna> anny: lost in darkness?
<anny> ne, In darkness
<idioterna> poljski film?
<anny> ja
<idioterna> a, holokavst
<anny> kandidat za tujejezičnega oskarja
<idioterna> a je podoben pianistu
<anny> o tem, kako se ljudje lahko poboljšajo :)
<idioterna> ah, sej nimajo izbire
<anny> imajo
<idioterna> to je samo iluzija
<dz0ny> ok ffs Alex Kurtzman and Roberto Orci mata pa tud cist vsak film pod palcem
<idioterna> anny: http://bou.si/rest/20131217_124121-01086-00096-Canon_EOS_5D_Mark_II.jpg
<idioterna> ta je res mrzla.
<anny> je copyright ali copyleft?
<anny> ta bi bila fajn za namizje
<idioterna> skor vse kar js ustvarm je attribution only
<idioterna> ce objavis kje napis da je idiot sliku
<anny> haha
<anny> JK?
<idioterna> tut loh ja
<idioterna> ceprov ma suni iste inicialke
<anny> pol ni blema
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/prezganje.jpg
<yang> idioterna: slika od danes ?
<yang> ja lepe fotke tiste "nad meglo"
<yang> zdej mislim da se dan ze pocasi daljsa
<yang> dz0ny: ^
<yang> je pa res malo toplejsi dan, jst sem sel do BTCja na kosilo
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ja res je toplo danes :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9.6°C @22.12.2013 13:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 82% Veter: zahodnik 2.1 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<jabuk> Ljubljana: 7.88°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:41:35, Sončni zahod: 15:20:02
<johnnyyy> jp ravno prav za lavfat
<dz0ny> vsebina.setMovementMethod(LinkMovementMethod.getInstance())
<dz0ny> ^^ uganite kaj to počne
<CrazyLemon> odpre črno luknjo?
<CrazyLemon> :x
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> http://star.hcblue.com/film-script-samurai-on-a-toilet.jpg
<idioterna> anny: ta film mors gledat.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: skoraj :)
<eono> idioterna: si tukaj?
<eono> ali pa kdo drug, ki dela z bazami preko Jave
<eono> ,
<dz0ny> http://nypost.com/2013/12/22/70-navy-sailors-left-sickened-by-radiation-after-japan-rescue/
<Pepelka> Navy sailors have radiation sickness after Japan rescue | New York Post
<Pepelka> »Navy sailor Lindsay Cooper knew something was wrong when billows of metallic-tasting snow began drifting over USS Ronald Reagan. “I was standing on the flight deck, and we felt this…«
<dz0ny> "The toxic seawater was sucked into the ship’s desalinization system, flowing out of its faucets and showers — still radioactive — and into the crew member’s bodies."
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> ooo lordi
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] New Drivers, Bug Fixes Feature in Latest SteamOS Beta Update  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NnaB_5W913s/steam-os-beta-update-brings-fixes-driver-updates
<sasa84> bo lordi, bo
<sasa84> pa ti LorD_DDooM ? vse ok? dopust? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ni dopusta, dela se dokler se da
<sasa84> priden LorD_DDooM :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] frelici: Re: Težave s bluetooth funkcijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41221/#p41221
<msevphone> A mi tuki lahko tut na splošno svetujete glede računalniških komponent, bi nabavu stacionarn računalnik
<dz0ny> aks
<msevphone> Aks?
<dz0ny> ask
<msevphone> Hehe...no najprej v keri stacuni bi blo najbols kupt k more fotr na firmo pa nemorm iz avstrije (npr. Mylemon.at)
<dz0ny> jah odvisn kaj hočeš
<dz0ny> mimovrste ma bl slabo izbiro amd zadev
<Sky[x]> msevphone, kupi iz nemcije?
<msevphone> Mislm da nemore iz tujine k mora racun na firmo vzet?9
<dz0ny> em a je ddv zavezanc
<dz0ny> pol lahko
<dz0ny> sam VAT boto hotel
<msevphone> Aja sj res...vprasanje ce se bo pol se kr splacal
<msevphone> Kok je razlika v ceni med primerljivo nvidiino pa ati grafo
<msevphone> K nvidia ma tist cuda k lah za ksne simulacije uporabs da na gpuju racuna....
<idioterna> msevphone: komot iz avstrije na firmo in ne bo placu ddv
<idioterna> ce je davcni zavezanc
<idioterna> sam pac niso vsi web shopi prov narjeni
<idioterna> pa eni kr zaracunajo ddv vseen
<msevphone> Do zj sm mel zmerm prenosnike k so pac podhranjeni v primerjavi s stacionarci
<msevphone> Tko da bi mel neki mocnga da lahko ksn video obdelam, spilam nove igre na max pa kj 3d zmodeliram pa ostale klasicne zadeve
<msevphone> Za price range se nisem se cist odlocu, a bi lahko npr. kj prbl. ustreznega dobu za 700eur da mi ostane se 300 za 27" monitor
<msevphone> A morm it na vsaj 1000 za komp
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> cez glavo je 700
<idioterna> jsm pred enim letom za 600 kupu i7, 16G rama pa dva SSDja
<idioterna> pa je blo precej drazje
<idioterna> zdej pomoje dobis ze zlo hude stvari za 700
<idioterna> enga haswell i7 pa 32 rama vzem pa en 512G ssd
<idioterna> pa pac cheap ohisje pa dobr napajalnik
<msevphone> Hudo idioterna
<msevphone> Kasno mas pa grafo
<idioterna> sej je u procesorju
<idioterna> intel 4500 je u haswellih
<idioterna> js mam se ivy bridge k je 4000
<msevphone> Sam za spile vrjetn ne bo dost?
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> sori sm vidu sam da bi video obdelvou
<idioterna> ni za igrce i guess
<idioterna> to bo pa ekstra 200-300 ojro i guess
<msevphone> A da bi su pa ma i5 haswell je pa velik padec?
<msevphone> Na*
<msevphone> Idioterna ke su pa kupoval?
<msevphone> Si*
<idioterna> ne vem en web shop nemski
<msevphone> Btw kok izrazita je razlika med i5 in i7 cpujem?
<idioterna> odvisn kaj pocnes
<idioterna> pomoje se ni za sekirat
<upd> najlažje je, če vržeš denar ki si ga pripravljen dati za nov pc na kup, potem pa greš gledat kaj najbolše dobiš za to i5 dovolj za povprečje
<msevphone> Ja sj ravn to
<msevphone> Moram najdt kaj bi blo najbols uzet za dani denar
<upd> jaz sem si kupil amd k je cenejši pa ne vem če je kdaj šla uporaba čez 60% sploh, bolj mi rama zmankuje pa grafična to se mi zdi bolj pomembno pa seveda dober ssd
<upd> pa pomembno je da je matična dobra da lahko dograjuješ
<msevphone> Kok pa mas rama?
<upd> 4gb
<upd> morm še usaj 2 kupit to skoz teži da je premalo :)
<msevphone> :) nc fantje lahko noc nadaljujemo jutr diskusijo :)
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-15
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km  V od TOPOLÅ ICE @15/12/2014 03:18:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+15.06+E
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6SrLtzOc54
<Seniorita> Lorde-Push - YouTube
<napsy> south park fucked my mind
<napsy> http://www.naroci.si/v-tablet-eink-tablica-prihodnosti/
<Seniorita> V-tablet – eInk Tablica prihodnosti | naroci.si
<napsy> \o/
<yang> napsy: Ya Ya Ya
<napsy> nism vedu da so ta komad za south parke naredil
<yang> napsy: Kar bi blo res kul bi bil e-ink bralnik z free software npr. , dost blizu so bli pr openinkpot
<napsy> hja :)
<yang> napsy: ampak ok glede na to, da replicant sedaj laufa na tablicah, lahkko izbiras med razlicnimi f-droid appi za brranje knjig
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<yang> Radio SSlovenija gori
<yang> ni prenosa
<napsy> holy shit
<yang> ravnokar sem poslusal oddajo na prvem
<yang> je predcasno koncala in zdaj je tisina
<napsy> to je to
<napsy> jansa gre z zapora, ze apokalipsa
<yang> verjetn ja
<Sky[x]> wtf
 * napsy ze isce bliznji krucefiks
<lynxlynxlynx> kje je miha? :D
<CrazyLemon> verjetno nekje v kleti radia SI :p
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<Sky[x]> https://amiunique.org/fp
<Sky[x]> zanimivo :)
<Sky[x]> Are you unique?
<Sky[x]> Yes! (You can be tracked!)
<Seniorita> Am I unique?
<dz0ny> teroristi maju tud uspešen dan zgleda
<dz0ny> avstralija in belgija
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je v belgiji?
<dz0ny> nek spopad majo 4 gunmeni
<CrazyLemon> to bi hitro končano
<yang> a tudi v belgiji  so ?
<CrazyLemon> povsod so!
<Sky[x]> police helikopter leta nad lj
<yang> a je fuzbal tekma ?
<dz0ny> janša gre v službo :)?
<napsy> teroristi?
<yang> dz0ny: kje mas kaksen link za belgijo ?
<dz0ny> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30478231
<Seniorita> BBC News - Belgium siege: Armed men enter Ghent apartment
<Seniorita> »Four armed men enter a flat in the Belgian city of Ghent and police seal off the surrounding area.«
<yang> cudn, odprl sem link na BBC in je pisalo samo o sydneyu
<CrazyLemon> sydney pa že ni v europe!
<yang> dz0ny: pise da zaenkrat ni  povezano
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/ptujcana-ustavila-sele-tretja-zaporedna-prometna-nesreca/353636
<Seniorita> Ptujčana ustavila šele tretja zaporedna prometna nesreča :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Triinšestdesetletni Ptujčan, ki ni vozil pod vplivom alkohola, je zgodaj zjutraj zakrivil kar tri prometne nesreče. Po pobegu iz prvih dveh ga je nato ustavila šele tretja nesreča.«
<CrazyLemon> tale pa je talent.. dvakrat po napačni strani
<CrazyLemon> ah..figures.. upokojenec
<dz0ny> jah ce se pa ne ve koga se držat al leve al desne
<dz0ny> k erjavc je tud enkrat na levi drugič na desni :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če bi gledal shode za janšo bi videl na kateri strani so upokojenci :D
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Tinashe - Midnight Sun
<yang> veliko jih pije kadar vozijo, eni se prevec tresejo ce nic ne spijejo
<yang> sem delal tam nekje v eni vasi, tip se je primajal v trgovino, in vedno je prisel z avtom z nekega hriba po hrano
<yang> vedno je nazgan vozil v glavnem
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Dropbox 3.0.3 Stable Linux Desktop Build Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hY9DbTRxVLY/dropbox-3-0-3-stable-linux-desktop-build-released
<napsy> dans pa je blazna tisina tu
<idioterna> eh, sej mi je na privat napisu da so moon landings fake
<idioterna> k sm izrezal https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl_y4iZENes
<Seniorita> The Best Parent Teacher Conference in Modern Cinema - YouTube
<Seniorita> »From http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0816692/«
<napsy> ker film pa je to?
<idioterna> interstellar
<napsy> uu aja
<napsy> zdj pa res zadn cas da tole grem gledat :)
<idioterna> ja don't get your hopes up
<idioterna> to je najboljsa scena v celem filmu IMO
<napsy> hehe
<idioterna> pa soundtrack sm pobral
<idioterna> in sm jezen
<idioterna> ker je najboljsi komad not cist drugacn kokr u filmu
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYa5luHb2DA
<Seniorita> Interstellar Soundtrack - Docking (High Audio Quality) - Interstellar OST - YouTube
<idioterna> tole je v filmu
<Seniorita> »Original Docking Soundtrack - http://youtu.be/m3zvVGJrTP8 (No Time For Caution - Hans Zimmer) Interstellar OST - Docking Scene (High Audio Quality) Thanks fo...«
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3zvVGJrTP8 pa ni na soundtracku :\
<Seniorita> Hans Zimmer - No Time For Caution (Interstellar Soundtrack)(Docking)(Interstellar OST) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Interstellar Docking Scene Music - No Time For Caution - Hans Zimmer Interstellar is a 2014 science fiction film directed by Christopher Nolan. Starring Matt...«
<napsy> men zgledata podobna
<Sky[x]> idioterna, kako ti skrbis da ne izgubis kakega certifikata od serverja za ssh dostop ? :) backups ali kaj drugega v smislu cloud/dropbox it'd ..
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> od serverja?
<idioterna> sej mam isti key za vse serverje
<napsy> mogoc misli privat keye
<idioterna> od serverjov?
<idioterna> pa sej to komot zamenjas
<dz0ny> mhm
<Sky[x]> mas vps, in za ssh dustup private key in ti crkne disk term zgubis private key in potem ne mores split vet se logirat nori ce prav razumem ?
<Sky[x]> dostop*
<idioterna> ja backup mas ane
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> kje ti crkne disk?
<idioterna> doma?
<idioterna> private keye mors itak met sam na encrypted napravah ki jih posedujes
<Sky[x]> ja doma na leptopu za delat :)
<idioterna> js mam dva backupa vsega
<Sky[x]> aha ql
<idioterna> en je encrypted filesystem VPS pr kolegu
<idioterna> en je pa doma
<Sky[x]> najbolj simply en usb key pa gor das true crypt pa je requiem ?
<idioterna> to je ok ja
<Sky[x]> ql ql
<Sky[x]> al pa truecrypt img das na dropbox :D
<idioterna> recimo
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: vsi ti providerji majo da lahko dodaš nov key
<dz0ny> odstraniš starega
<dz0ny> etc
<Sky[x]> ql :)
<napsy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4yBvvGi_2A#t=40
<Seniorita> Atheist Nightmare - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Someone describes how God made a banana so that it fits directly into the human hand. The banana also has indicators to show whether it's good or not: green ...«
<idioterna> a to je uno k "we're not descended from apes"
<napsy> ne, sam kok je bog ustvaru banano za nas
<napsy> ko pirovsko plocevinko :D
<CrazyLemon> tale god je zihr bil industrial engineer
<napsy> smart design, se barva spreminja glede na kvalitete hrane
<napsy> nice
<dz0ny> napsy: pa bumerang
<dz0ny> da ko ga vrzes prleti nazaj
<dz0ny> in to sam na zemlji :>
<napsy> ah kok je naiven
<napsy> misli da se bana uporabla sam na ta nacin
<CrazyLemon> fyi.. mimovrste ima brezplačno dostavo danes pa jutri :)
<napsy> hell yea
<napsy> na zalost je dnar ze zginu z racunov :/
<CrazyLemon> was it a magic trick?
<napsy> hja, obicajn dobis stvari nazaj ce kj zginejo pri carovniji :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy no sej bo tudi denar nazaj.. enkrat naslednji mesec for sure :)
<dz0ny> napsy: a ni nc bozicnce
<napsy> upam da bo kj do bozica
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @15.12.2014 15:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:22, Kulminacija: 10:58:20, Sončni zahod: 15:18:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 39min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> evo, po dveh letih sm si nov laptop kupu
<idioterna> zgleda da kr vse dela tko k mora
<Sky[x]> nice
<Sky[x]> kaj pa si kupil ?
<idioterna> razn tega da debian/ubuntu installer hoce na /dev/sda dat bootloader
<idioterna> 13" zenbook
<idioterna> i7-4510, 12 giga rama pa 256G ssd
<Sky[x]> nice :)
<idioterna> 800 evrov + ddv
<idioterna> na amazon.de
<Sky[x]> smeh :D
<Sky[x]> pocen
<Sky[x]> se pozna da je brez ddv :)
<idioterna> ja na fermo pac
<idioterna> nazadnje ko sm podobn laptop kupu je bil 1700+ddv
<idioterna> tko da me zlo veseli da so zdej vsi ze taki
<idioterna> ocitno mamo kr dobr napredek
<lynxlynxlynx> a se ne bo pregreval s takim procesorjem?
<idioterna> bomo vidl ko ga bom obremenil
<idioterna>  TDP 15 W
<idioterna> po moje ne
<idioterna> aja U ma nakonc
<lynxlynxlynx> kul
<CrazyLemon> yang a si vidu??
<CrazyLemon> !g kulturno društvo tito izola
<Seniorita> Kulturno Društvo Tito Izola - Izola.info http://www.izola.info/imenik.php?objekt=280
<idioterna> to bi blo treba prepovedat
<idioterna> to je tko k da bi new yorku mel leninov kip
<idioterna> (which they do, ce kdo dvomi)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ima new york leninov kip?
<tadejc> ppl a se se komu WRT54GSV4 s Tomato stalno reboota?
<CrazyLemon> to je pa en čudn wrt :) tko da IMHO dvomim da ga kdo tu uporablja :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: ima ludih ljudi posle rata
<yang> sicer pa primorce ste itak vecinoma vsi rdeci
<dz0ny> tadejc: uf ja tole sem mel cez kot adminitrator v soli
<dz0ny> tadejc: stalno se reboota
<tadejc> si kako resu?
<dz0ny> kukr je mel ene 8 klientov je zmrznu
<dz0ny> in to na orginal fw
<dz0ny> tadejc: menjaj
<dz0ny> ja menjal smo :)
<dz0ny> presvoh cpu ma
<dz0ny> in kokr je mal vec prometa
<dz0ny> ga zjebe
<dz0ny> mal vec je to timsljen 10mbs > wan
<dz0ny> lokalno tko al tko dela kot switch
<yang> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swSn7d_kHQA#t=10m20s
<Seniorita> Richard M. Stallman - Copyright Vs. Community talk - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Richard M. Stallman talks about Copyright Vs. Community at the Museum of Modern Art in Ljubljana, Slovenia. The talk was recorded on 21 April 2012. English a...«
<yang> Not Communists
<CrazyLemon> yang sej veš da ne klikam nič kjer je v titleu rmc :)
<CrazyLemon> rms*
<yang> no potem se ne bos nicesar pametnega naucil
<yang> idioterna: tko, da enacenje RMS-jeve filozofije s komunisticno je bullshit
<idioterna> ne tolk zlo kot enacenje kubricka pa pristanka na luni
<yang> o tem drugem ne vem kaj dosti
<yang> kubrick je mrtev, ne more komentirat pristanka na luni
<idioterna> sej tut o stallmanu pa komunizmu ne ves kaj dosti
<yang> ja poglej si tist odsek, kaj on meni o tem
<idioterna> njegovo mnenje o tem ze poznam
<idioterna> mene skrbi le tvoje
<yang> pa se tole https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swSn7d_kHQA#t=16m20s
<Seniorita> Richard M. Stallman - Copyright Vs. Community talk - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Richard M. Stallman talks about Copyright Vs. Community at the Museum of Modern Art in Ljubljana, Slovenia. The talk was recorded on 21 April 2012. English a...«
<yang> Seveda lahko vsak rece, da Stallman govori bedarije, ce se ne strinja z njegovim mnenjem
<yang> Mas FS pa OS privrzence
<Matthai> hehe, je pa huda scena... govori o "komunizmu", zraven ima pa pepsi pločevinko odprto :-)
<yang> Matthai: neka finta je, da ne pije cocacole, mogoce mu pepsi kaj donira ?
<Matthai> verjetno Coca cola predstavlja grdi kapitalizem, Pepsi pa ne :-)
<yang> I uphold the total boycott of Coca Cola Company, which is a response to the murder of union organizers in Colombia and Guatemala. I will not use any of that company's products and I hope you will reject them too.
<yang> https://stallman.org/rms-lifestyle.html
<Seniorita> LifeStyle
<yang> Njegova filozofija, da se bojkotira dolocene proizvode/firme ima sigurno vpliv na njegove privrzence recimo, na nek manjsi odstotek ljudi lahko
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: MSi tablica in GPS  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42573#Comment_42573
<yang> 21:47:54 up 1061 days, 21:56,  2 users,  load average: 0.12, 0.70, 0.92
<yang> rebooting, drzim pesti
<CrazyLemon> js ne
<yang> go go debian
<dz0ny> a ssl certe ste ze posodbil? :D
<yang> 21:51:58 up 2 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.77, 0.37, 0.14
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny what for?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/certificates.png
<dz0ny> sony certi so compromised
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak to itak browser blacklista oziroma posodobi seznam trusted CAjev
<CrazyLemon> ane? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nope
<dz0ny> mah sej to je bolj za win userje
<dz0ny> ff recimo gleda to kar mas namescen
<dz0ny> libnss je za to odgovoren
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-16
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z23euDUQ4tI
<Seniorita> Sortd Intro - YouTube
<upd> !t sl en tlačna posoda
<Seniorita> pressure vessel
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kanban se reče taki organizaciji
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kanban?
<dz0ny> un video
<CrazyLemon> !g kanban
<Seniorita> Kanban - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanban
<idioterna> kanban je ftw
<idioterna> no sej drugac ne more bit, ce si je toyota zmislna, ane.
<CrazyLemon> toyota ftw!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kje je moj microsd ->sd adapter?
<zdobersek> o/
<Guest44809> CrazyLemon: blizje kot si mislis
<idioterna> ta tle je moj
<idioterna> gor pise GOOD RAM Adapter
<CrazyLemon> ni ga :/
<CrazyLemon> evo..smth for the kids https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aku.drawissimo
<Seniorita> Drawissimo Kids - riši&uživaj - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Lena Fayre - Everybody's In
<dz0ny> .sc Lena Fayre - Everybody's In
<jabuk> Buzz Bands LA - Indie FM - Sept. 5(2 uri) http://soundcloud.com/buzzbands/buzz-bands-la-indie-fm-sept-5 ♥7 ▶472
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<CrazyLemon> pravkar sm ubil komarja... komarja
<CrazyLemon> decembra!
<lynxlynxlynx> http://reichrolld.com/
<Seniorita> You just got REICHROLL'D!!
<Seniorita> »You just got REICHROLL'D!!«
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-17
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 6 Ideal Last Minute Linux Xmas Gift Ideas  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NC0504IpM4A/6-great-last-minute-linux-xmas-gift-ideas
<napsy_> jutro
<napsy_> .git hey there
<napsy_> .gif hey there
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/7NK3T3BSv9oB2/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pri mimovrste imajo sedaj chromecast na zalogi :D
<CrazyLemon> 54€
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm ga mam že doma :)
<dz0ny> pa je slo servis zčuda
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pri mimovrste si ga kupu???
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> a si nor?'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ni se mi dal jajcat z amazon
<dz0ny> na konc bi me isto prišlo
<dz0ny> 38+12+4 visa
<CrazyLemon> mah kje..sej ni 20€ poštnina :)
<dz0ny> 12€ +4€ provizija za viso
<dz0ny> pa še 14dni čakat
<dz0ny> pa še servisa nimaš :)
<CrazyLemon> kakšna provizija za viso?
<dz0ny> na banki :)
<CrazyLemon> beži stran od te banke :)
<dz0ny> neka zavarovalnina ker naročiš prek neta
<dz0ny> NLB
<CrazyLemon> no..like i said :D beži stran :D
<idioterna> wtf
<idioterna> kaj pa delas na nlb
<idioterna> si kej bolan? :)
<zdobersek> lol
<napsy_> idioterna: ping
<idioterna> napsy_: ?
<napsy_> rabu bi kontakt od tomaza
<napsy_> a mas?
<idioterna> tomaz.kovacic@zemanta.com
<napsy_> a thx
<idioterna> a ti bi tut rad na predavanje pa nisi niti student, niti FRI ? :)
<napsy_> hehe ne, da bi se zmenl za naslednji golang meetup
<dz0ny> kakšno predavanje?
<napsy_> nek placljivo
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> dz0ny: jure leskovec predava
<idioterna> v petek
<idioterna> ne vem o cem tocno
<dz0ny> a :)
<idioterna> js bom pomoje probu na youtube streamat via LTE
<dz0ny> data mining 2.0
<Sky[x]> https://www.eventbrite.com/e/novoletno-srecanje-alumni-ul-fri-2014-in-predavanje-dr-jureta-leskovca-tickets-13697773409
<Seniorita> Novoletno srečanje Alumni UL FRI 2014 in predavanje dr. Jureta Leskovca- Eventbrite
<Seniorita> »Vabljeni na novoletno srečanje Alumni UL FRI in predavanje dr. Jureta Leskovca, profesorja na prestižni ameriÅ¡ki univerzi Stanford in alumna Fakultete za računalniÅ¡tvo in informatiko Univerze v Ljubljani. Dogodek se bo začel ob 17. uri z vodenimi ogledi nove zgradbe FRI na Večni poti v Ljubljani (nasproti živalskega vrta). Uradni del dogodka se bo začel ob 18. uri s kratkim nagovorom dekana FRI, prof. dr. Nikolaja Zimica, in predsednika druÅ
<Sky[x]> Kako plusi in minusi vplivajo na dinamiko spletnih komentatorskih forumov
<zdobersek> es loco
<napsy_> ay ay
<boerder> je django interpretted al jit?
<napsy_> it depends
<napsy_> django ni jezik
<boerder> mislim django na najnovejsem pythonu
<napsy_> interpreted
<zdobersek> not unchained, eh?
<dz0ny> it has GIL
<zdobersek> definitely chained
<dz0ny> :)
<upd> http://money.cnn.com/2014/12/16/news/russia-billionaires-putin-losses/index.html?iid=HP_River
<Seniorita> Putin's cronies lose $50 billion - Dec. 16, 2014
<Seniorita> »Russia's unfolding economic nightmare has already wiped $50 billion off the combined wealth of the countries top 15 oligarchs.«
<napsy_> wow
<napsy_> oh putin, what have thou done
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pa men 2500 evrov
<napsy_> si mel rublje?
<idioterna> k so sli vsi BRICS skladi dol
<idioterna> ne
<CrazyLemon> toži ga!
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> jezik mu bom pokazu
<idioterna> *BLEEE*
<yang> Putin itak nima drugega premozenja kot eno dvosobno stanovanje in en star ruski avto...
<CrazyLemon> pa 2500 eurov ki jih je sp**du idioterni :)
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vladimir_Putin#Personal_wealth_and_residences
<Seniorita> Vladimir Putin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> pa se bitcoin pada
<idioterna> hmal bom tle zacel fehtat
<zdobersek> fehtajmo skupaj
<idioterna> loh tut molimo
<idioterna> tko k hrvati po telefonih
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa najprej molimo nato pa Å¡e fehtamo
<idioterna> k zmer k ksnga klices lih moli
<upd> hah glih Å¡li moji zadnji bitcoini v luft
<upd> puff and its gone
<idioterna> a si prodal?
<upd> ne zgubu vse
<idioterna> kako zgubu
<upd> :D
<upd> jah margin trade
<upd> https://www.okcoin.com/future/market.do?symbol=0
<Seniorita> 行情图表 -比特币OKCoin交易网 - 最专业的比特币中国交易平台 比特币交易 比特币中国
<Seniorita> »OKCoin是中国最专业的比特币交易平台,我们采用ssl、冷存储、gslb、分布式服务器等先进技术，确保比特币交易的安全、快捷、稳定。充值实时到账为您提供最好的比特币交易体验。打造最专业的比特币中国交易平台«
<upd> no je pa bilo 1 leto zabavnega trgovanja
<CrazyLemon> sonce \o/
<idioterna> http://9gag.com/gag/aoZnbeg
<Seniorita> Or maybe Kili Fili Jugashvili? - 9GAG
<Seniorita> »Click to see the pic and write a comment...«
<dz0ny> .imdb Redirected
<jabuk> Redirected (2014) 99 min Action Drama Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.6/10 (12,483 glasov) MT: 15 user
<jabuk> Four friends - John, Ben, Tim and Michael - turned first-time robbers, get stranded in Eastern Europe through a series of misadventures and have to find their way back home. To do so, ...See full summary »
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/withoutabox/vi2167186969/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2275946/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh..trailer ne zgleda kul
<CrazyLemon> but!
<CrazyLemon> there are lots of boobs!
<napsy_> je ze na netu?
<CrazyLemon> hdrip pa webrip ja
<napsy_> alright
<Sky[x]> eden prodaja tole ce koga zanima
<Sky[x]> http://www.e-misija.si/raunalniki-deli/mrezna-oprema-ups/ups/ups--cyberpower--value-1000va-line-interactive/1000ELCD
<Seniorita> E-Misija Računalniški deli » Mrežna oprema, UPS » UPS » UPS CyberPower VALUE 1000VA Line-Interactive
<Sky[x]> Če mogoče koga zanima, prodam 1000VA 550W UPS proizvajalca CyberPower, ki je še v garanciji. Rabljen je bil cca 2 dni, pol pa nič več, ker moj sistem zahteva malo več moči   Možen poračun DDV za DDV zavezance
<zdobersek> 8.6??
<CrazyLemon> mhm
 * dz0ny dobil 1kg Gorenjke za 1000 commitov
<idioterna> o lej tole loh anny pokazete
<idioterna> k je bla navdusena nad onim boksarjem k je punco branil v videu
<idioterna> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/anthony-crolla-boxer-in-hospital-with-head-injury-after-confronting-burglars-9929981.html
<Seniorita> Anthony Crolla: Boxer hospitalised after being hit over the head with a concrete slab by burglars - People - News - The Independent
<Seniorita> »Boxer Anthony Crolla is suffering from head injuries after he was allegedly struck by burglars during a confrontation at his home on Tuesday night.«
<idioterna> dz0ny: cestitam
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Popoldne bo zmerno do pretežno oblačno, ponekod tudi delno jasno. Šibka burja na Primorskem bo ponehala. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 4 do 9, na Primorskem okoli 13 stopinj C.Ponoči se bo postopno jasnilo, jutri bo precej jasno. Zjutraj in dopoldne bo ponekod po nižinah megla. Proti večeru se bo od severozahoda pooblačilo.Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -3 do 2, ob morju okoli 5, najvišje dnevne od 6 do 11, na Primor
<yang> .obeti
<jabuk> V petek bo na Primorskem pretežno oblačno, drugod pa precej jasno. Zjutraj in dopoldne bo po nižinah megla.V soboto bo v zahodni in deloma osrednji Sloveniji pretežno oblačno,  drugod bo delno jasno. Po nekaterih nižinah bo zjutraj megla.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ko bi bila vsaj milka :)
<dz0ny> men je vseen, sam da je mlečna pa čokolada :)
<dz0ny> idioterna: :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kter repo?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: private :)
<zdobersek> aja, gorenjka
<zdobersek> .yt ike meh
<jabuk> South Park - Ike - Meh (ena minuta) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMIlD4G8DaU ♥15 ▶895
<idioterna> love this: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/disgruntled-rbs-worker-writes-hilarious-open-letter-to-russell-brand-after-anticapitalist-publicity-stunt-leaves-him-hungry-9930135.html
<Seniorita> Disgruntled RBS worker writes hilarious open letter to Russell Brand after anti-capitalist publicity stunt leaves him hungry - People - News - The Independent
<Seniorita> »Russell Brand has been gallivanting across the UK with a camera crew, turning up at media head quarters, marching on Downing Street and even popping in for a quick chat on Question Time.«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: New SuperTuxKart Beta Features a Powerful New Graphics Engine  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4UMmoefWgHg/supertuxkart-beta-new-levels-graphics-engine
<CrazyLemon> meh..supertuxkart Å¡e vedno nima multiplayer podpore?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.radio1.si/strani/Oddaje.aspx?ID=28836&LNK=152
<Seniorita> Radio 1 - Oddaje
<Seniorita> »Pek iz Šentjurja ni kriv za miši v svojem skladišču«
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha.,.. nisam ja mačak :)))))
<Sky[x]> a se da kje video vidt ?
<Sky[x]> aja sej to je video ups :)
<Matthai> a to je zajebancija, ali je bilo resno posneto?
<dz0ny> Matthai: resno
<dz0ny> na rtvslo al kje je blo v poročilih
<CrazyLemon> kanal a - svet
<CrazyLemon> Matthai letos ni možno :)
<Sky[x]> to je real :)
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<yang> jst sem nasel misje iztrebke na bureku in kruhu
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 8°C @17.12.2014 15:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:40, Kulminacija: 10:56:18, Sončni zahod: 15:14:56
<yang> v eni taki pekarni v lj
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 37min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> yang to je sam extra flavour :)
<CrazyLemon> ne vem čemu se toliko folk pritožuje
<dz0ny> ma mišjo mrzlico lahko stakneš
<dz0ny> ni fjn
<CrazyLemon> sej sploh Å¡e ni mrzlo :p
<yang> ja
<dz0ny> posledice so lahko da si na pshiatriji za vedno
<yang> sej to
<dz0ny> problemi z ledvicami itd
<yang> lih lani so govoril tok o tej mrzlici
<yang> jst sem hodil tja na burek
<yang> pol sem to opazil, nisem vec hodil
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny preprosto dejstvo je da verjetno več ali manj vse pekarne imajo težave z miši :)
<yang> pekarna miš-maš tudi
<Matthai> miš-imaš
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. kdo ne bi živel v pekarni - prijetno toplo je pa vedno je nekaj za prigriznit :)
<zdobersek> lol
<CrazyLemon> ok.. poleti ni prijetno ker je preveč vroče
<yang> mis je bla....mis je bla....zenska ki se boji misi, joj
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pa vse trgovine tud :)
<yang> jaz sem imel doma v terariju misi vcasih, so kar lljubke zivalce
<dz0ny> sam to ni point
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tam ni tako velik problem ker je velika večina stvari zapakiranih :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: piksne na paletah niso
<CrazyLemon> yang no vidiš.. ne vem čemu jih zdaj sovražiš :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny piksne na paletah?
<dz0ny> union laško :)
<dz0ny> pač paleta je sm zavita, pol jo odpreš
<dz0ny> in maš po 40 v kartonih
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to pa prvič slišim.. js sm sam vidu na vozičkih :)
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ampak dvomim da miši pijejo pivo iz piksne :D
<dz0ny> ne poserjejo se gor
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aja to..ma to ni panike
<dz0ny> al pa poščijejo
<CrazyLemon> so še hujše stvari kot to v trgovinah :)
<yang> ja to sem bral o piksnah
<yang> da jo je dobro splahnit
<yang> sam glej
<CrazyLemon> ali pa sploh ne piješ pira pa je :p
<yang> ce se v 30+ letih nisem zagiftal sem verjetno ze imun na to
<dz0ny> od kerga leta pa piješ?
<CrazyLemon> :)) kronik
<yang> spomnim se ko so govoril o tej mrzlici, da so se misi zelo razsirile, sem tukaj po polju sprehajal psa, in na vsake 5 metrov se je slisalo kako te misi skacejo, pes pa jih je lovil, tko da sem ji pol dal nagobcnik gor, zival je sicer imuna na to, ampak lahko se prenese na cloveka z dotikom oz. celo z vdihovanjem
<yang> in tut lukenj je bilo polno na polju
<yang> ker so pa lovci postrelil ze tok ptic ujed, so se tako razsirile
<Sky[x]> sam da se mu niti lima ne da nastavt pa mal sira na sredino jaooo
<Sky[x]> ljudje smo lenobe :)
<yang> ce ima rad zivali bi jim samo sir dal na sredo, pol bi jo pa na gozdu spustil ven
<Sky[x]> in bi vse placal sam da nam cesa ne bi bilo teba delati :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] če bi vse plačal pol bi plačal tudi deratizacijo.. pa jo ni :)
<Sky[x]> a je ta clovek sploh lastnik ?
<Sky[x]> jaz predvidevam da ni da je samo delavec :)
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..vem pa da ni mačak :D
<dz0ny> hin kaj pa če miš v mlinu doma
<dz0ny> pa so iztrebki iz mlina pršli :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny na vrečah? :>
<dz0ny> pa dobr mogoče je pa paleto prpelu
<dz0ny> pa ni na roke vreč nosu
<CrazyLemon> možno..sam palete so ponavadi ovite s folijo.. dvomim pa da bi v "mlinu" pustili iztrebke na vrečah ko so jih nalagali gor :D
<dz0ny> ma ja ni bla paleta dokončana pa so zjutraj dokončal
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<dz0ny> je pa miš ponoč preverla
<CrazyLemon> ne vem čemu vas toliko miši motijo res.. mene bl motijo golobi recimo :D
<yang> ceprav, ce bi tip imel macke doma, pol ne bi mel nobenih misi !
<yang> kar je bedasto, da jih nima, glede na to da ima pekarno
<CrazyLemon> seveda..ker mačja dlaka je toliko bl okusna kot mišji iztrebki ane :D
<yang> sosed mi  je pravil, ki zivi v pritlicju
<yang> da dokler n imel macke
<yang> je vedno kaksna mis zasla noter v stanovanje
<yang> odkar pa ima macke, pa nobenih misi ni nikjer
<yang> samo kaksne razkosane najde
<dz0ny> yang: našemu mačku e jebe za miši
<dz0ny> se pa konstantno mlati z sosedovim mačkom
<dz0ny> tko da prioritete :>
<yang> hehe
<yang> ja, dejte ga objajcit pa se bo bl doma drzal
<yang> ti bi moral videl tega sosedovega predno so ga dal....je bil ves shiran, pol se je pa zredil na XXXL
<upd> za miši lovit moraš vedno imet mačko, maček rekdo kdaj lovi oz. nikoli
<dz0ny> .imdb Gone Girl
<jabuk> Ni je vec (2014) 149 min Drama Mystery Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.4/10 (157,014 glasov) MT: 79/100
<jabuk> With his wife's disappearance having become the focus of an intense media circus, a man sees the spotlight turned on him when it's suspected that he may not be innocent.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1298770969/
<dz0ny> woot
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2267998/
<CrazyLemon> ni je več :/
<zdobersek> odsla je drugam
<CrazyLemon> ni je več :(
<CrazyLemon> seriously zdobersek ? nothing? razočaral si me
<zdobersek> pod tusem sem bil
<CrazyLemon> liar
<Sky[x]> je se komu nexus 5 crknil ze ? :( kar umru je in sedaj se ne polni in ne prizge, baterije jebilo se 70% ko je crknil :(
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Get A Global Menu In MATE 1.8 With TopMenu (PPA For Ubuntu And Linux Mint)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/YRIHP-gTpBU/get-global-menu-in-mate-18-with-topmenu.html
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] :/
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri nexus 5.. a je že kdo dobu updejt? :)
<CrazyLemon> sky vem da ni :/
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, update za 5.0.1 ?
<Sky[x]> zdj grem po teh stepih da vidim ce se bo kej zbudu sam slabo kaze trenutno :(
<Sky[x]> https://support.google.com/nexus/troubleshooter/3337561?hl=en#ts=3337942,3339328
<Seniorita> My Nexus device won't charge or turn on - Nexus Help
<yang> Sky[x]: google ti ga je na remote izklopil
<Sky[x]> yang: nice! :D
<yang> nexus 5 je ze tok star, da bi verjetn ze free MOD laufal na njemu :)
<yang> heh jaz imam se vedno galaxy spica i5700 telefon
<Sky[x]> 1 let je star pa mogoce se kake pol leta zdraven
<yang> ampak modov pa ni vec nobenih zanj za dobit
<yang> gledal sem v XDA forumu
<Sky[x]> aha
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Spica#mediaviewer/File:Samsung_i5700.jpg tocn tega mam
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy Spica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Sky[x]> dobr si :)
<Sky[x]> moj prejsni je bil galaxy nexus 3 :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] pol pa hitro garancijo uveljavljat :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, do 28.12 mi pomoje se velja grrr
<Sky[x]> more it jut koi na service ce se ne bo vec zbudu zdj probavam se par opcij
<yang> Sky[x]: ce ga nisi flashal mas se kej sans za garancijo, ce si ga pa flasal pa pomoje da ne
<Sky[x]> yang: nisem nic flashal itak je stock android gor :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] probaj prit v recovery.. kaj je že vol + pa power
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<Sky[x]> jp to je next step
<Sky[x]> From the end of 2014 the Chrome browser is no longer supported. Please use another browser (Internet Explorer, Safari or Firefox) in order to keep enjoying the full potential of our services
<Sky[x]> d3go od telemacha ne podpira vec chrome o fak
<Sky[x]> zdj mam tole trenutno
<Sky[x]> After 10-15 minutes, disconnect the USB cable from your Nexus device and reconnect it within 10 seconds.
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: weird drizzle zdj 15s power button in sex zbudu
<Sky[x]> drzal*
<Sky[x]> si morm updejtat tale irc client
<Sky[x]> brb
<yang> Sky[x]: jaz imam pa tudi ta trenutek podoben problem z nekim gaddgetom ki se noce vec filat, samo je baterija zanic, ni drugega vzroka
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, ja nimam se updejta sem sel prej brat kaj je novga :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] bug fixi večinoma :)
<CrazyLemon> in..a zdej dela?
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, dela :)
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<CrazyLemon> haha.. kako so epic tile 'cleanerji'
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/az0/bleachbit      tale Å¡e posebi :D
<Seniorita> az0/bleachbit · GitHub
<Seniorita> »bleachbit - BleachBit system cleaner for Windows and Linux«
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko karkoli prenašaš prek transmissiona
<CrazyLemon> on takoj zbriše vsebino :D
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 11.km JZ od VIDMA (UDINE, ITALIJA) @17/12/2014 22:27:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.01+N,+13.11+E
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-18
<upd> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @18.12.2014 2:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:27, Kulminacija: 10:59:45, Sončni zahod: 15:19:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .vreme polhov gradec
<jabuk> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 5°C @17.12.2014 13:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:28, Kulminacija: 11:00:35, Sončni zahod: 15:19:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy_> jutro
<napsy_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8uCeyUl_9U
<Seniorita> Sausalito Crash 12:14:14 - YouTube
<napsy_> :)
<Seniorita> »Jukin Media Verified (Original) * For licensing / permission to use: Contact - licensing(at)jukinmediadotcom Fly6 video of a surprise crash on Alexander Ave ...«
<zdobersek> ahoy
<napsy_> lp
<mihaweb> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> redirected je kr kul movie
<dz0ny> tko en tupatam
<dz0ny> style
<napsy_> alright, lih prav za petek zvecer :)
<zdobersek> a la snatch? lock stock & two smoking barrels?
<yang> dz0ny: a je hollywood made ?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> brit+latvija
<yang> dz0ny: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swSn7d_kHQA#t=1h54m14s
<Seniorita> Richard M. Stallman - Copyright Vs. Community talk - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Richard M. Stallman talks about Copyright Vs. Community at the Museum of Modern Art in Ljubljana, Slovenia. The talk was recorded on 21 April 2012. English a...«
<dz0ny> Seniorita: a to je na sony point al na zgornje
<yang> na Hollywood point
<yang> Ces, da so screenplayi namerno zanic narejeni
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<CrazyLemon> take him away
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> Ker imajo Americani radi zaplet v filmu in srecen konec
<idioterna> mhm, ker Slovenci pa tega ne maramo
<yang> Se celo marsovce vedno premagajo s svojimi F-16 lovci
<idioterna> ker nas 98% sploh ne hodi gledat holivudskega filma.
<yang> to ti mislis
<idioterna> ne, to si ti impliciral
<idioterna> jaz zelo dobro vem, da smo Slovenci veliko bolj ameriski kot Americani.
<CrazyLemon> to sploh ni res!
<yang> :)
 * CrazyLemon zagrizne v big mac
<idioterna> big mac je pr nas skor 100% drazji kot v ameriki
<yang> idioterna: no verjetno se splaca prebrati to knjigo kjer pise zakaj so scenariji v vecini primerih crap :)
<idioterna> IMO se ne splaca, ker nic novega not ne pise
<idioterna> sploh pa ti ni treba gledat teh filmov
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ni več.. zdaj je 2€ :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: americani mi sami pravijo da je McDonalds najslabsa fast food veriga v ameriki, in tudi najmanj placujejo svoje delavce
<yang> zacuda pri nas se nekako uspeva
<CrazyLemon> yang definiraj najslabša :)
<yang> in veliko mladih vidis vedno noter
<yang> CrazyLemon: najslabsa v smislu kvalitete hrane
<CrazyLemon> pri nas? povsod uspeva.. ker so najbl poceni
<yang> nevem, meni se McDonalds ne zdi poceni razmerje med tem kar placas in kar dobis, so alternative, razni bureki in kebabi, kjer za podobno ceno dobis vec
<yang> v bistvu te mcdonalds menu pride toliko kot kosilo v samopostrezni menzi
<CrazyLemon> no pri nas .. v US of A pa ni tako :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: moja je dobila update na 5.0.1
<Sky[x]> jst ga se nism :(
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] js tudi.. včeraj/danes ob 00.00 :)
<Sky[x]> haha
<idioterna> poceni?
<Sky[x]> se vid da imam ponoc izklopljeno vse
<idioterna> v ZDA so poceni
<idioterna> pri nas so pa kar dragi
<yang> problem v zda je, da so "samopostrezne menze" tam v osnovi drazje, cca. 20-40 usd za neko normalno kosilo, tu pri nas pa je 5-8 eur
<idioterna> bureki in kebabi so se bolj nezdravi kot mcdonalds
<yang> zato vecina ljudi je fast food
<yang> ker je tisto ceneje
<idioterna> 20-40 za normalno kosilo?
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ne.. kebab ima dosti zelenjave! :p
<idioterna> ne vem kje si ti hodil po ZDA, ampak tam je kosilo pod $10
<napsy_> kebap je zdrav
<idioterna> zdrav ja :)
<idioterna> k kemoterapija :)
<napsy_> kaj je skodlovga not?
<idioterna> UOLE!
<yang> idioterna: tko so mi povedal tej ki zivijo tam, da ljudje ne hodijo na normalna kosila, ker takoj nanese preko 20 usd
<napsy_> eh to je minimalno
<idioterna> mhm :)
<idioterna> yang: pojma nimam kje zivijo
<idioterna> na manhattnu je verjetno res kr drago jit v restavracijo na kosilo
<CrazyLemon> zato greš v mcdonalds :p
<napsy_> mac je v usa blazn pocen baje
<yang> mac je quarter pounder v ZDA (se spomnim na pulp fiction) mislim, da zato ker vaga pac tistega cetrt funta
<yang> ampaki tam v ameriki mas teh fast food verig ogromno
<yang> meni  je zal zaradi Dairy Queen, ker so imeli super sladoled
<yang> da ga ni vec v LJ oz. sploh v evropi
<yang> tale sladoled pri mcdonalds je nikakav
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/nocni-pretep-in-streljanje-na-vodmatu-v-ljubljani/353902
<Seniorita> Nočni pretep in streljanje na Vodmatu v Ljubljani :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Na Sketovi ulici v Ljubljani, v bližini infekcijske in pediatrične klinike, je okrog 1. ure ponoči več ljudi fizično napadlo človeka, pri tem pa je bilo uporabljeno tako strelno kot hladno orožje.«
<CrazyLemon> očitno je tudi uporaba strelnega orožja taka kot v US of A
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> jah
<yang> niso ga prevec pretepli, po radiu so rekli, da je sam poiskal zdravnisko pomoc
<lynxlynxlynx> bolj wtf je bil napad na kemika
<yang> zadnjic so smetnjake zazgal tule v bs3
<Sky[x]> lynxlynxlynx: niti ne, saj ne ves kaj je bilo v ozadju :)
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ja cudn tole, neko streljanje zadnje case, zadnjic kemik, zdaj pa tole
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx tisto je bila očitna eksekucija
<CrazyLemon> oziroma poskus
<lynxlynxlynx> ja sej, a to je normalno?
<yang> tole s tem na vodmatu je bilo lahko izsiljevanje za denar, kaj pa ves
<yang> oz. tezko je karkoli rect
<mihaweb> na #debian nič ne povejo
<mihaweb> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://http.debian.net wheezy-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 8B48AD6246925553 Debian Archive Automatic Signing Key (7.0/wheezy) <ftpmaster@debian.org>
<Seniorita> Debian mirrors HTTP redirector
<Seniorita> »Dynamic debian archive mirror chooser, based on geo and network location, and other features«
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/novice/komentarji/5792568
<mihaweb> sem jaz kaj kriv?
<Seniorita> Komentar na novico: Nočni pretep in streljanje na Vodmatu v Ljubljani :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Na Sketovi ulici v Ljubljani, v bližini infekcijske in pediatrične klinike, je okrog 1. ure ponoči več ljudi fizično napadlo človeka, pri tem pa je bilo uporabljeno tako strelno kot hladno orožje.«
<yang> mihaweb preveri /etc/apt/sources.list potem pa update pa apt-get install debian-keyring ?
<mihaweb> yang: do zdaj je delal? update mi zdaj ne dela prov
<yang> mihaweb: si na jessie ?
<mihaweb> ne
<mihaweb> wheezy? :D
<yang> bom zagnal update
<yang> probaj zamenjati mirror, lahko da je kaksna tezava
<yang> The repository is not updated and the previous index files  will be used
<yang> a si pognal apt-get update '
<yang> meni ne javi nobene napake
<mihaweb> ja saj pr update je ta napaka
<yang> debian-keyring se vcasih zamenja, ne vem tocno kdaj verjetno ob izidu nove verzije ?
<yang> preveri de imas ta paket
<yang> "debian-archive-keyring" + "debian-keyring"
<mihaweb> debian-keyring nisem mel
<mihaweb> a jessie je vn prišel?
<mihaweb> hvala
<napsy_> ma systemd po defaultu ze?
<yang> ja systemd je  jessie
<yang> ni se vn prisel
<yang> mislim, da ne
<yang> je pa v freezu
<yang> se nekaj bugov majo za odpravit https://bugs.debian.org/release-critical/
<Seniorita> Release-critical bugs status, Thu Dec 18 06:00:00 UTC 2014
<yang> pa splaca se pocakati se par dni po izidu, predno naredis upgrade
<yang> ker vcasih se kaksno  napako sele kasneje odpravijo
<yang> mihaweb: traja nekaj mesecev dokler ne eliminirajo vseh bugov predno izdajo stabilno verzijo
<mihaweb> razumem ja
<yang> ta audit je zelo dober pri debianu
<mihaweb> debian je precej kul. ko enkrat stable, je stable. ampak rabim backports vsaj za nginx.
<yang> aha
<yang> no jaz imam vecino masin kar na testing in je cisto ok
<yang> mislim, da ga lahko brez problema das na jessie ze zdaj
<yang> ce menis da je nginx tam posodobljen
<yang> saj lahko preveris changelog
<yang> http://metadata.ftp-master.debian.org/changelogs/main/n/nginx/unstable_changelog
<mihaweb> yang: lej ne bom zaradi enega paketa tvegal krkoli
<mihaweb> mudi se mi ne :D
<yang> mihaweb: ce imas kaj v produkciji potem raje pocakaj, da izdajo jessie
<mihaweb> seveda
<Sky[x]> produkcijo updejtat je stud fun k nikol ne ves kaj se bo zgodilo :)
<Sky[x]> tud*
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 10.km  V od RIBNICE @18/12/2014 12:56:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.74+N,+14.87+E
<dz0ny> but we have atomic rollbacks :)
<napsy_> se bi kje dal dobit tale the interview film ki so ga skenslal
<dz0ny> :D
<mihaweb> napsy_: http://www.solarmovie.is/watch-the-interview-2014.html (nimam accounta, tak da ne vem če je nateg)?
<Seniorita> Watch Full "The Interview (2014)" Movie Online - SolarMovie
<Seniorita> »Watch full &quot;The Interview (2014)&quot; movie produced in 2014. Genres are Comedy, Action.«
<mihaweb> na torrentih ne vidim :D
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/465/110/186.gif
<mihaweb> http://www.solarmovie.is/play/play1.php?movie=2788710
<napsy_> neki noce predavat
<yang> Predlagam na ogled tale dva kratka posnetka po 2 x 18 min. o prihodnosti strojne opreme
<yang> http://jp.si/FSF/RMS-20130323-Libreplanet-1.ogv
<yang> http://jp.si/FSF/RMS-20130323-Libreplanet-2.ogv
<zdobersek> ah, zopet Ricardo
<lynxlynxlynx> če je komu dolgčas priporočam http://www.shush.se/index.php?showlist=theboondocks
<Seniorita> Shush.se - Watch TV Shows and Documentaries Online
<Seniorita> »Watch TV Shows and Documentaries Online for free in high definition.«
<Sky[x]> https://fosdem.org/2015/about/
<Seniorita> FOSDEM 2015 - About FOSDEM
<yang> gres na Fosdem napsy_ ?
<yang> Kako si sploh prisel do tja lani ?
<napsy_> yang: z letalom? :)
<napsy_> za drug let se ne vem
<yang> napsy_: ja letalo od wizzair se mi zdi da leti na charleroi, potem pa verjetno moras z avtobusom pridt se do bruslja
<napsy_> jup
<napsy_> sj mas shuttle do mesta
<yang> in nazadnje ko sem gledal vozne rede, je bilo ful slabo oznaceno kdaj pelje zadnji avtobus, letalo pa vem da je pristajalo okoli 10-e zvecer
<napsy_> pa mestni bus se mi zdi da je tut
<napsy_> gres pa s taxijem, jebiga
<yang> ja tisti taxi pa stane toliko kot karta za avion haha
<napsy_> odvisn
<CrazyLemon> sej je zihr kak bicikelj tam!
<napsy_> CrazyLemon: je
<yang> aja, tocno z biciklom gres lahko ja
<zdobersek> a sta dva?
<napsy_> sam ne vem ce lih na letaliscu :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej nisi tako Å¡irok da bi dva potreboval
<yang> sej je samo kaksnih 80km
<yang> za prevozit
<napsy_> ce gres z biciklom si lih v 6 urah tam :P
<CrazyLemon> iz lj? :p
<napsy_> z airporta do brusla
<yang> napsy_: ceprav mislim da wizzair "zavaja" ker oglasujejo letalisce kot Bruseljsko, no mene so zavedli takrat, potem ko sem ze vplacal sem sel gledati kje je locirano
<zdobersek> ma sej mas polno letov direkt v bruselj
<napsy_> yang: jap, mors bit pazljiv kje pristane dejansk letalo
<yang> na kkoncu sem izracunal da je bolje izgubiti tisto ceno vozovnice cca. 50 eur, kot placevati taksi in se vse ostalo
<zdobersek> vec k v charleroi
<yang> zdobersek: ja ampak preko adrie, njiihovi leti so bistveno drazji od wizzair
<napsy_> yang: no ce rabis hotel, js poznam enga sred brusla
<napsy_> ..letos je bil cheap
<zdobersek> ... in bistveno bolj direktni
<yang> napsy_: aja, ne sej ne bom sel, kaksne 2 leti nazaj sem mislil it
<napsy_> aja
<yang> napsy_: in ce bi bili vozni redi avtobusom dejansko bolje obrazlozeni tam na spletni strani bi celo sel, ker pa je pisalo da odpelje zadnji avtobus predno je pristalo moje letalo, pa sem mislil da bom res moral iti s taksijem in to bi precej podrazilo vse skupaj
<napsy_> no kaki shuttli 100% se vozizijo
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Paper: New Material Design Inspired GTK Theme  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/N5LeUpF4ON0/paper-new-material-design-inspired-gtk.html
<napsy_> mislim da je okol 15 evrov do mesta
<yang> pa kot sem rekel, mislil sem da je letalisce dejansko v bruslju  in da obstaja npr. mestni avtobus potem do hotela in do prizorisca
<napsy_> letalisca so obicajn dost stran od msta
<napsy_> kot brnik v lj
<napsy_> ni lih v centru ljubljane pristanisce :)
<yang> ja
<yang> sem se ze zajebal 1x s tem nizkocenovnim letalom
<yang> letel sem za frankfurt
<yang> in pristal na Frankfurt Hann
<yang> ki je nevem kakih 150 km oddaljen
<yang> smo se se 2 uri skoraj vozili do frankfurta potem
<napsy_> mhm
<napsy_> no zdj ves za drugic
<yang> pa je takrat pisalo tudi "FRA" na tej strani nizkkocenovcih
<yang> hehe, mi je rekel ta sosed ki hoddy na rallye v Trier
<yang> da je Frankfurt Hann blizje Trieru kot Frankfurtu
<yang> kot da bi oglasevali brnik, pristal pa bi recimo v mariboru
<yang> v Trieru je najbolizji WRC
<yang> on gre vsako leto tja
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @18.12.2014 14:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:27, Kulminacija: 10:59:45, Sončni zahod: 15:19:04
<yang> .obeti
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: YT to MP3 - nerešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6266/yt-to-mp3-neresene-odvisnosti
<jabuk> Popoldne bo pretežno jasno in ponekod po nižinah osrednje in vzhodne Slovenije megleno. Temperature bodo od 8 do 14, v krajih z dolgotrajno meglo okoli 5 stopinj.Zvečer in ponoči se bo od severozahoda prehodno zmerno pooblačilo.Jutri bo spet pretežno jasno, le na Primorskem se bo zadrževala nizka oblačnost. Zjutraj in dopoldne bo po nižinah v notranjosti Slovenije megla, popoldne pa bo ponekod zapihal jugozahodni veter. Najnižje 
<jabuk>  14 stopinj C.
<jabuk> V soboto bo v zahodni in deloma osrednji Sloveniji pretežno oblačno,  drugod bo delno jasno. Po nekaterih nižinah bo zjutraj megla. V nedeljo bo prevladovalo sončno vreme.
<CrazyLemon> .apt youtube-to-mp3
<CrazyLemon> .aptf youtube-to-mp3
<CrazyLemon> w/e
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: YT to MP3 - nerešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42574#Comment_42574
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pafy naj uproabi ffs
<dz0ny> al pa youtube-dl
<dz0ny> pafy ze pretvorjen prenese
<dz0ny> youtube-dl mora pretvorit
<idioterna> yang: v hribih je sonck
<idioterna> ce gres z biciklom je prov prijetn
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa sm js napisal ffs
<CrazyLemon> tečnoba D:
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> .apt youtube-to-mp3
<dz0ny> dfk je to
<CrazyLemon> koga briga kaj je to.. glej odgovor ne pa tukaj ffs-at nonstop :)
<dz0ny> :>
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GTK 3.14, Nautilus 3.14 Land In Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet [Quick Update]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9y8d1F_UMjQ/gtk-314-nautilus-314-land-in-ubuntu.html
<Sky[x]> wtf
<Sky[x]> Updates were rejected because the tip of your current branch is behind”
<Sky[x]> zdj pa res problem v sourcetree grrr
<dz0ny> git fetch && git rebase :)
<slax0r> sourcetree? YUCK
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> rebase v taki situaciji mogoce ni vedno najbl pametna resitev :)
<slax0r> ^
<dz0ny> kako da ne
<dz0ny> ravno rebase je za to
<dz0ny> da tvoj lokalni branch + remote po mili voje skupaj mešaš
<dz0ny> no lahko bi tud cherry pick delal
<dz0ny> sam sem len :)
<slax0r> why on earth...merge?
<slax0r> rebase ti bo sam history lepse pometal skupaj, pa merge commita ne bo
<dz0ny> seveda da bo :)
<dz0ny> tvoj nov branch bo commit mel ko ga boš v master/dev/prod poslal
<dz0ny> o 3way merge govorim
<dz0ny> ne un simpl k master + svoj branch prepišeš z neuporabnim :)
<slax0r> po rebase ni merge commita...ker ni merga...rebase pobrise tvoje commite, merga branch v tvoj branch in applyja tvoj pobrisane commite 1by1
<slax0r> katere sproti popravljas ce pride do konfliktov
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> na konc je tist merge commit no
<dz0ny> uf gui
<dz0ny> yuck
<dz0ny> kak zmazek je pa to http://www.sourcetreeapp.com/images/sourcetree_hero_win_full_interface_windows.png
<dz0ny> pa sourcery http://www.sourcetreeapp.com/images/sourcetree_tour_gitflow.png
<dz0ny> fyi Mary resolves a merge conflict
<dz0ny> https://www.atlassian.com/git/tutorials/comparing-workflows/centralized-workflow
<dz0ny> točn to predlagajo
<dz0ny> cardinal rule je da nikdar ne delaš na master branchu or tip
<dz0ny> ker pol dobiš to zgornje
<slax0r> meh...git flow
<lynxlynxlynx> rebase ne naredi merge ampak ff
<slax0r> ^
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: ni res no
<dz0ny> naredi to kar ti hočeš da nardi
<dz0ny> there is no magic
<lynxlynxlynx> valda so parametri
<dz0ny> v osnovi ko pride do konflikata
<dz0ny> de vpraša kaj naredit
<dz0ny> abort/continue
<dz0ny> takrat odpreš editor
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, v tem primeru je merge neizogiben
<dz0ny> popraviš
<dz0ny> in če je masovna spremmba nampišeš merge conflict
<dz0ny> or whatever
<dz0ny> o tem "ne naredi merge ampak ff"
<dz0ny> je sam funkcja ki se izvede sama
<dz0ny> ker se ljudem ne zna razmišljat, imho
<dz0ny> da*
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz sem govoril o normalnem toku, kjer nimaš konfliktov
<lynxlynxlynx> ker pol je vseeno
<dz0ny> no on ma konfilkt :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, lahko daš abort in greš ammend-at za nazaj stvari, ampak bleh
<dz0ny> ker je delal na local/master
<dz0ny> kar nikol ne smeš
<dz0ny> če se greš git flow
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Canonical, China Mobile Team Up for Ubuntu Phone ‘Innovation Contest’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Krl2WKb6IrI/canonical-china-mobile-team-ubuntu-phone-innovation-contest
<dz0ny> če se greš svn pol ok, i don't care
<lynxlynxlynx> čist komot gre, samo pol res ni rebase za uporabljat
<lynxlynxlynx> na zunaj hočeš, da so id-ji isti
<dz0ny> ja mogoče bi moral omenit da git govorim o git-flow
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> če prepišeš sodelavca si tepen :)
<dz0ny> .aptf 3.13.0-32-generic
<dz0ny> .apt 3.13.0-32-generic
<jabuk> ipmi-modules-3.13.0-32-generic-di {}
<jabuk> input-modules-3.13.0-32-generic-di {}
<jabuk> fs-secondary-modules-3.13.0-32-generic-di {}
<jabuk> fs-core-modules-3.13.0-32-generic-di {}
<jabuk> floppy-modules-3.13.0-32-generic-di {}
<jabuk> firewire-core-modules-3.13.0-32-generic-di {}
<jabuk> fb-modules-3.13.0-32-generic-di {}
<jabuk> fat-modules-3.13.0-32-generic-di {}
<jabuk> crypto-modules-3.13.0-32-generic-di {}
<jabuk> block-modules-3.13.0-32-generic-di {}
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: RE: YT to MP3 - nerešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42575#Comment_42575
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: YT to MP3 - nerešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42576#Comment_42576
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: RE: YT to MP3 - nerešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42577#Comment_42577
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: YT to MP3 - nerešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42578#Comment_42578
<lynxlynxlynx> bogi odvisniki
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] JoeDanger: Bq Ubuntu Phone Launches In Europe This February  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/nSR4DviZwXY/bq-ubuntu-phone-launches-in-europe-this-february
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: RE: YT to MP3 - nerešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42579#Comment_42579
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: RE: YT to MP3 - nerešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42580#Comment_42580
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @18.12.2014 18:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97%  oblačno megla
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:27, Kulminacija: 10:59:45, Sončni zahod: 15:19:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: YT to MP3 - nerešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42581#Comment_42581
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t630434
<dz0ny> .sc waylayers - Weightless
<jabuk> WAYLAYERS - Weightless(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/playola/waylayers-weightless-1 ♥6 ▶132
<zdobersek> ubu komarja :>
<idioterna> in cold blood!
<zdobersek> like a John Wick
<dz0ny> https://github.com/blog/1938-vulnerability-announced-update-your-git-clients
<Seniorita> Vulnerability announced: update your Git clients · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Build software better, together.«
<dz0ny> heh linux is safe :)
<CrazyLemon> or is it
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t630442
<CrazyLemon> well that sux
<dz0ny> #icann is going down
<dz0ny> jezus
<dz0ny> https://www.icann.org/news/announcement-2-2014-12-16-en
<Seniorita> ICANN Targeted in Spear Phishing Attack | Enhanced Security Measures Implemented - ICANN
<CrazyLemon> žalostno da take organizacije podležejo phishingu!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sX-H2Z9Dfk
<Seniorita> Guy Narrates Random People's Lives In Various Public Places Their Reactions Are Hilarious - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This guy needs his own movie.. or at least to narrate a documentary«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6lYnpzLKis
<Seniorita> Thomas Sanders Vine compilation 2014 (300 Vines) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Narrating People's Lives:http://youtu.be/yqqOZPcfAIM Thomas Sanders disney pranks: http://youtu.be/C5dUZGSn_DU Brent Rivera Vines: http://youtu.be/6iPRM4V_PT...«
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-19
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.04 Alpha 1 Releases Now Ready for Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/QPTMelGxikE/ubuntu-15-04-alpha-1-flavors
<napsy_> jutro
<upd> jo
<upd> =(AVERAGE(HIGH)+AVERAGE(LOW))/2 a je to isto kot recimo če bi najprej imel (HIGH+LOW)/2 pa pol vse seštel pa delil z n
<upd> =(AVERAGE(B2:B15)+AVERAGE(D2:D15))/2
<upd> ok nima veze rešu
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> http://thenextweb.com/apps/2014/12/18/wordpress-4-1-distraction-free-writing-new-theme/
<Seniorita> Wordpress 4.1 Brings Distraction-Free Writing and More
<Seniorita> »The very latest version of WordPress is here, just in time for Christmas. WordPress 4.1, dubbed “Dinah” in honor of jazz singer Dinah Washington, brings a number of new features…«
<mihaweb> jutro
<napsy_> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> pozna kdo koga z 3d printerjem, ali pa da na kakrsen koli drug nacin izdeluje po narocilu 3d elemente?
<upd> slax0r, http://www.elektronik.si/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=38159&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=45
<Seniorita> www.elektronik.si :: Poglej temo - [3Dp] Koliko delujo�ih tiskalnikov imamo?
<slax0r> se z 3d printerjem sploh da barvne movtive tiskat?
<upd> mislem da se da ampak je drago
<upd> ponavadi jih bolj pol pobarvajo
<slax0r> tak da je bolje normalno in potem se pofarba?
<upd> da
<slax0r> rabil bi nekaj takega: http://instagram.com/p/wyCCP3s681/
<Seniorita> Instagram
<Seniorita> »slax0rr's photo on Instagram«
<slax0r> cig. skatla za primerjavo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: RE: YT to MP3 - nerešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42582#Comment_42582
<upd> ne zgleda preveč kompliciran
<slax0r> saj ni, precej preprosto, ampak rabim jih cca. 100 morda celo vec
<upd> za takšno količino se ne bi bolj splačalo model naredit pa plastiko ulit ?
<napsy_> model je kr drag
<napsy_> cca 5/10 k evrov
<upd> ?
<napsy_> za plastiko
<napsy_> plus da naredijo pravo zmes
<upd> model ti naredi vsak s stružnico za 50€
<napsy_> ce mislis se na trgu prodajat bos se mogoce rabu kake certifikate
<upd> snovi za plastiko ulivat pa tud dobiš
<slax0r> ni to nic za prodajo
<slax0r> saj meni je konec koncev vseeno kak mi kdo naredi, glavno da je cim cenej :)
<upd> http://www.tecos.si/sl/inzenirske-storitve/prototipno-in-maloserijsko-brizganje-izdelkov-iz-plastike
<Seniorita> Tecos - Prototipna in maloserijska proizvodnja izdelkov iz plastike
<Seniorita> »Razvijate nov plastični izdelek, potrebujete prototip in vam nabor materialov za klasične tehnologije hitrega prototipiranja ne zadošča? Potrebujete v...«
<upd> jaz bi kakšno takšno podjetje kontaktiral
<Sky[x]> eni v slo vem da so
<Sky[x]> k majo 3d printerje pa jih tud prodajajo
<Sky[x]> bom pokusil poiskat
<slax0r> dvomim da bomo kupl 3d printer sam za to :P
<Sky[x]> sej verjetno se da zment da ti kwj naprintajo :)
<Sky[x]> bbl battery low
<zdobersek> lugos bi lahko kupu
<slax0r> btw, ma kdo mogoce tezave z webgl na chrome 39?
<slax0r> mislim da ni problem v browserju, ker niti v FF ne dela
<Sky[x]> kaj to ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek men se zdi da lugos že ima
<CrazyLemon> oziroma kiberpipa ima 3d printer
<CrazyLemon> slax0r js sm mel težave z webgl v chrome 36 ali nekaj takega.. google maps ni delal :)
<slax0r> in kako si resil?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r tako da sm disejblal webgl :D
<Sky[x]> kiberpipa ga na novo sestavlja ce sem prav videl zadnic
<mihaweb> slax0r: če pošlješ model ti povemo ceno
<mihaweb> slax0r Sky[x] kupit printer se v glavnem vam ne splača. ta poceni printerji niso posebej uporabni, malo firm pa je takih, ki bi ta drage printerje imele zase.
<zdobersek> https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=690b0543a813b0ecfc51b0374c0ce6c8275435f0
<dz0ny> zdobersek: yes adorable
<mihaweb> slax0r: glej msg :)
<dz0ny> http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2014/q4/1052
<Seniorita> oss-sec: Linux kernel: multiple x86_64 vulnerabilities
<Sky[x]> se da na dd-wrt/tomato lavfat en web server da mi prikazuje HTML ?
<zdobersek> prikazoval bo browser
<zdobersek> still useless!
<Sky[x]> en html page rabim nekam postavt pa sem pomislil na ruter in ni panike ce dol pade :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: lahko
<dz0ny> sam a ni gh pages bl easy
<Sky[x]> gh pages ?
<dz0ny> github pages
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/v-kozini-pijan-31-letnik-z-zobmi-nad-policista.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Na Kozini pijan 31-letnik z zobmi nad policista
<Seniorita> »Pijan in podivjan 31-letnik je nadlegoval goste na bencinskem servisu na Kozini. Moški je skakal in kričal, ko so prišli policisti, pa ni upošteval njihovih pozivov, naj se umiri. Še več, enega od policistov je napadel in z zobmi poškodoval po čelu.«
<CrazyLemon> what the f... z zobmi ga je zadel v čelo?? :D
<mihaweb> a je že kdo imel probleme, da mu na PCju ni kazalo vseh fajlov na android sd (external sd) ?
<mihaweb> kaj narediti?
<idioterna> mihaweb: uh
<idioterna> a to prek MTP?
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 10°C @19.12.2014 11:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:56, Kulminacija: 10:57:15, Sončni zahod: 15:15:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 36min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<mihaweb> idioterna: da
<mihaweb> interno android kaže vse prav, pa predvaja glasbo itd
<mihaweb> idioterna: saj druge opcije kot MTP ni več :(
<idioterna> mihaweb: to je normalno baje
<idioterna> mihaweb: cak
<idioterna> poznam enga k pozna te internalse
<idioterna> mihaweb: http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/46315/not-all-files-are-visible-over-mtp
<Seniorita> cyanogenmod - Not all files are visible over MTP - Android Enthusiasts Stack Exchange
<mihaweb> settings > apps > all applications > media storage > tap 'clear data' ...
<mihaweb> ne najdem tega
<mihaweb> reboot ne pomaga
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ne sej mogoce sm narobe pejstnu
<mihaweb> Pomnilnik za multimedijo?
<mihaweb> bi blo to?
<CrazyLemon> o bog.. pa ne da uporabljaš slovenščino :D
<mihaweb> clear data? :D
<CrazyLemon> ja to je to
<CrazyLemon> pa cache tudi :)
<mihaweb> a ne briše tud cache
<mihaweb> če daš clear data
<CrazyLemon> ne vem... probaj pa boš vidu :)
<idioterna> no idea
<mihaweb> ok dela :D
<mihaweb> hvala <3
<napsy_> hehe, lih najdu en 'flappy birds' easter egg v lollipop :)
<mihaweb> sem se kr ustrašil ko videl "ni slik" :)
<mihaweb> napsy_: povej? :D
<napsy_> ko parkrat poklikas android verzijo se pojav lizika, pol pa po liziki podraggas pa se odpre
<mihaweb> dober vidim liziko?
<mihaweb> kaj pa zdaj?
<mihaweb> aha
<napsy_> zd pa optegn s prsom cez liziko pocas
<napsy_> prstom
<mihaweb> aha!
<mihaweb> sam težko je to igrat
<CrazyLemon> no dejmo..kdo bo mej highest score
<CrazyLemon> js sm pršu do 2
<napsy_> js sm do 3 prsu zaenkrat
<CrazyLemon> mel*
<CrazyLemon> prasc :p
<napsy_> :D
<mihaweb> jaz še čez eno ne morem? v čem je trik? znam samo skočit?
<napsy_> ka vec bi se rad? :D
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb bodi nežen ko tappaš :p
<mihaweb> vsaj malo m anjši skok
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 12.5°C @19.12.2014 12:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% Veter: severozahodnik 1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:26, Kulminacija: 11:03:24, Sončni zahod: 15:24:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 14°C @19.12.2014 14:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58%  jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:56, Kulminacija: 10:57:15, Sončni zahod: 15:15:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 36min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> hue hue hue
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkbBnLdYWhY
<Seniorita> Landing a CRJ200 in Infinite Flight on a Nexus 5 - YouTube
<idioterna> kr dobr za igrco na telefonu
<idioterna> o anny teb sm pa en link dolzn
<idioterna> anny: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/anthony-crolla-boxer-in-hospital-with-head-injury-after-confronting-burglars-9929981.html
<Seniorita> Anthony Crolla: Boxer hospitalised after being hit over the head with a concrete slab by burglars - People - News - The Independent
<Seniorita> »Anthony Crolla is suffering from head injuries after he was allegedly struck by burglars during a confrontation at his home on Tuesday night.«
<idioterna> k si se zanc navdusvala nad junakom :\
<yang> idioterna: ta spodaj je tudi dobra http://www.independent.co.uk/incoming/article9935844.ece/alternates/w1024/Nigel-Farage.jpg
<lynxlynx> včasih se izzide http://imgur.com/gallery/acxfZS7
<Seniorita> Anon gets a musket for home defense - Imgur
<Seniorita> »The most viral images on the internet, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<anny> aha, se spomnim
<anny> ne morem mimo svojih genov...oziroma geni nočjo bit tiho :)
<idioterna> kaj majo pa geni pr tem? :)
<dz0ny> rečejo al si debel al suh
<idioterna> aja da so ti vsec postavni mladci? :)
<anny> iščejo alfa samca :)
<idioterna> aja hja
<anny> idioterna, mladci pa res ne
<idioterna> alfa samcev je povsod polno
<anny> jap jap
<idioterna> tko da vsaj glede tega nisi prikrajsana, no :)
<idioterna> pa se vecini se sploh ni vec treba pretepat
<idioterna> kar je tudi super
<anny> again...it's not about ratio :)
<idioterna> ja pri tebi ne
<idioterna> to skrbi mene
<idioterna> genov sicer ne poslusam kej dost
<anny> še dobro..ker bi človeštvo izumrlo, če bi imeli vklopljen samo razum
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> nikakor ne
<anny> ja
<idioterna> evolucija memov je vec magnitud mocnejse orodje od evolucije genov
<yang> http://www.independent.co.uk/incoming/article9928462.ece/alternates/w1024/priscilla-presley.jpg tut ne zgleda svoh za 69 let
<anny> zanimivo...vedno sem mislila, da meme zadeva skupino
<anny> bolj kot posameznika
<idioterna> isto kot geni
<yang> za izumrtje clovestva se ni za bad, se veliko je nerazumnih ljudi, ki imajo ogromno otrok
<yang> https://stallman.org/articles/children.html
<Seniorita> Why it is important not to have children.
<yang> ce gledas, kako so recimo otroci v revnejsem delu sveta za marsikaj prikrajsani...
<idioterna> niso nujno nerazumni
<zdobersek> the fuck
<idioterna> veliko jih ima vec otrok zaradi visoke smrtnosti
<anny> to je strategija
<yang> no v afriki tudi zasciteni spolni odnosi niso "dovoljeni"
<anny> če nimaš pokojninskega sistema, bo nekdo moral poskrbeti zate na starost
<yang> ni garancije da bodo lastni otroci skrbeli za svoje starse, lahko je kaksna zamera ali karkoli
<yang> ali pa morda ne bodo niti financno sposobni tega
<anny> poskrbeti ni mišljeno samo v finančnem smislu
<yang> sej ce zelis kot starostnik imeti dobro oskrbu v domu starejsih, moras dati celo penzijo, pa se doplacati, ce je penzija nizka
<idioterna> afrika je ogromna celina
<idioterna> tko da ne vem o kateri prepovedi kontracepcije tocno govoris
<anny> ja tole je blo malo pavšalno
<yang> govorim za africane, ki so katoliki
<yang> kot verjetno ves, kontracepcija ni dovoljena
<idioterna> to jih je manj kot 20%
<anny> ?
<anny> kontracepcija je pri katolikih dovoljena
<idioterna> ja, ampak zdej majo novga papeza
<idioterna> ta ni vec zatezen
<idioterna> sicer misijonarji ne talajo naokol kondomov
<yang> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2009/mar/17/pope-africa-condoms-aids
<Seniorita> Pope claims condoms could make African Aids crisis worse | World news | theguardian.com
<Seniorita> »Pontiff's remarks outrage health agencies trying to halt spread of HIV and Aids in sub-Saharan Africa«
<idioterna> ne tezijo pa vec s tem da je smrtni greh
<idioterna> ma to je bil un hitlerjugend
<idioterna> zdaj majo sodobnejsega papeza
<anny> hitlerjugend :)
<idioterna> ja v hitlerjugend je bil
<idioterna> nedvomno po lastnih zelji, se razume, tko kot vsi majhni otroci
<anny> nekateri od nas pa pri pionirčkih
<anny> ne vidim razlike
<idioterna> ja, jaz sem ponosen na to da sem pionir
<yang> pionircki so bli kul
<anny> ti si Å¡e zdaj pionir?
<idioterna> sem prisegel da bom iskren in pozrtvovalen
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> nism nikol postal mladinec
<idioterna> prezgodaj so mi samoupravljanje razjebal :)
<yang> skoda k smo bli ena zadnjic generacij k nismo postal mladinci, to smo komu cakal tam v 7. razredu pol so nas pa "zajebal"
<anny> a so takrat Å¡e bili?
<anny> čak katerega leta je to bilo?
<idioterna> za mano je bla se ena generacija pionirckov pa se ena k niso cist vedl
<idioterna> a so al niso
<yang> nevem lih po osamosvojitvi
<idioterna> 89
<idioterna> 88 sm js postal
<idioterna> pionir
<anny> si postal pionir?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> nism zihr
<idioterna> mislm da sm bil star 8 let
<idioterna> kar pomen da mogoce eno leto prej
<anny> in kaj ste prisegli?
<anny> pred titovo sliko?
<yang> proslava je bla, pa dobra malca, verjetno torta
<yang> slik pa nimam
<yang> na zalost
<anny> o kjut
<idioterna> anny: ja da bomo iskreni pa pozrtvovalni
<idioterna> da bomo imeli radi domovino in tiste, ki so nam priborili svobodo
<anny> ja
<idioterna> jaz z nicemer od tega nimam tezav
<yang> nekak ko si postal mladinec, so te nardili za bolj "odgovornega" in odraslega
<anny> to je pričakovano
<idioterna> mi smo bli itak ze v casih ko se je gospodarstvo prevracalo
<yang> isto potem v armiji
<anny> vsak sistem si skuša otroke pridobiti na svojo stran
<idioterna> in so liberalne struje KPJ dobivale vecjo moc
<anny> a ne poznam nobenega, ki bi mu bolj uspevalo kot kapitalizmu
<idioterna> in so malo zamizali ko smo kupovali racunalnike
<idioterna> ja to k ne poznas pravih partijcev
<anny> definiraj pravega partijca
<idioterna> od jankovica father in law je bil taprav komunista
<idioterna> in so mel ze takrat ogromno bajto
<idioterna> pa vsega polno rit
<anny> kdo to?
<idioterna> fino jim je blo
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> a rabs ime? :)
<anny> ga lahko sama poiščem :)
<idioterna> po moje tut
<idioterna> sej ni da se kej skriva
<anny> hihi pa ne da te je strah?
<yang> idioterna: od enga nasega znanca foter, je bil direktor enega vecjega drzaavnega slovenskega podjetja, si je za casa zivljenja sezidal 7 his
<idioterna> strah cesa?
<idioterna> sej je ze dementen
<idioterna> pa glede na to da poslujem predvsem s tujino mislm da nism vec ekonomsko odvisen od dobre volje partije :)
<idioterna> ampak naceloma ne maram dissat dementnih starckov
<idioterna> tut ce so bli well off v jugi
<mihaweb> idioterna: http://blogi.finance.si/17/1270/Gospod-tast-hvala-vam  a tale?
<Seniorita> Finance.si
<Seniorita> »Največji slovenski poslovni portal«
<idioterna> ja ja tale
<idioterna> zna bit kr zatezen
<idioterna> bl k jankovic
<idioterna> no nc
<idioterna> zuni je soncek
<idioterna> suni je s kolesom po hribih
<idioterna> js grem pa mal v tivoli i guess
<idioterna> srecno
<anny> lp
<napsy_> lp
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @19.12.2014 14:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64%  jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:03, Kulminacija: 11:00:14, Sončni zahod: 15:19:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> hm , pa se res splaca na sprehod, LP !
<anny> to je ta
<dz0ny> .sc Dreams (ft. Pink Feathers)*The Cranberries Cover*
<jabuk> Dreams (ft. Pink Feathers)*The Cranberries Cover*(7 minut) http://soundcloud.com/rac/dreams-ft-pink-feathers ♥799 ▶8,872
<yang> http://webthefilm.com/
<Seniorita> web the film
<Seniorita> »Visit the post for more.«
<idioterna> ha
<idioterna> lustn je zuni
<yang> kr ja
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMKMBr2NHY0
<Seniorita> Nicholas Negroponte: Nanobots in Your Brain Could Be the Future of Learning - YouTube
<Seniorita> »MIT Media Lab founder Nicholas Negroponte predicts that we might learn by injecting nanobots into the bloodstream, altering the brain at the level of the neu...«
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/najlepse-mesto-na-svetu.jpg
<yang> na drugmu koncu najlepsega mesta je pa tkole https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sto%C5%BEice_Sports_Park#mediaviewer/File:Stozice2.jpg
<Seniorita> Stožice Sports Park - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/old-tree.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/overloaded-kandelabr.jpg
<yang> oz. mam se novejse fotke, ce bom pogruntal kako jih spravt na web
<idioterna> yang: a pa si kej govoru z zupanom kdaj bos odkupu to od trenutnih lastnikov?
<idioterna> al ti racunas da bo kdo drug popravu na svoje stroske
<idioterna> al clo da bomo davkoplacevalci placal za to kar so zasebni lastniki pustil v razvalinah? :)
<yang> to je ze obcinska zemlja, kjer to stoji
<idioterna> yang: ni
<idioterna> ravnokar sem preveril v ZK, 1005/1 je parcela v zasebni lasti
<idioterna> to je cela parcela stozic z izvzetima obema stadionoma
<idioterna> "GRADIS-ENERGOPLAN, GRADBENE STORITVE IN INŽENIRING D.O.O."
<idioterna> je lastnik
<yang> http://jp.si/BS3/
<Seniorita> Index of /BS3
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/private-property.png
<idioterna> pod vasimi bloki so se vedno njive v katastru :)
<yang> aja ?
<yang> cudn
<idioterna> ja poglej crte
<yang> heh
<yang> nevem odlocba je bla da je to zdej zrihtan
<idioterna> ja sej mogoce sam se ni zaveden v baze
<yang> ja
<yang> sem razmislju da bi od kmeta nasledn let najel zemljo za cilije
<yang> ceprav kle so tej vrtickarji kr na crno si razdelil zemljo
<yang> prakticno ne prides zravn blizu
<yang> heh njive so se tm narisane , kjer so stolpnice
<yang> cudn
<yang> a to kar je znotraj rdecega je GREP ?
<yang> no saj to bo pravilno
<idioterna> ne vem v ZK pise gradis
<idioterna> energoplan
<yang> GREP je bil izvajalec pri gradnji tega projekta
<idioterna> a to je GREP
<idioterna> verjetno
<idioterna> dunno
<yang> ja GR(adis) E(nergo)P(lan) = Zoki
<idioterna> a, zoki je to
<idioterna> sm pa mislu da je zoki zupan.
<yang> ja on je tutu lastnik firme
<idioterna> kaksnega deleza?
<yang> ja
<yang> deleza verjetno
<idioterna> ja, koliksnega?
<yang> ne vem
<idioterna> ker jaz sem tudi lastnik microsofta in googla
<idioterna> verjetno eden od manjsih
<yang> Sej je bil v fuzbal ekipi od GREP-a ko so odprli stadion, sem bil na tekmi
<idioterna> no, js mislm da se lahko z njim zlahka zmenis, da ti GREP proda to zemljisce
<yang> hehe
<yang> pa kaj cs, to je zdaj neuporabno za karkol
<idioterna> kako kaj cs
<idioterna> garaze nardis
<yang> treba je gradnjo renovirat in konccat, kdor bo naslednji lastnik
<idioterna> sej si reku da jih nimate
<idioterna> pa jih bos lahko za 20 na mesec oddajal
<yang> Pravjo, da je veliko garaz frej za najem
<idioterna> aha, sam lastniki avtomobilov ste ze ves dnar v avte stlacl
<yang> da je nek delez garaz namenjen stanovalcem, okol 30 mesecno je cena
<yang> ceprav je se veliko garaz nezgrajenih v trgovinsko-poslovnem delu kompleksa
<yang> saj vidis koliko je rdecega polja, prakticno vecja povrsina kot stadion in arena
<yang> ne morem rect, drugega , kot skoda da ni v celoti bilo zgrajeno, potem bi se mi imelai kaj od tega...
<yang> zdaj je predvsem grd videz
<yang> pa nevarno je, da bi kdo tja zasel in se poskodoval
<yang> morda otroci v igri
<mihaweb> grd videz je že po dizajnu. pač ljubljanskosrbski dizajn. najslabše od obeh svetov.
<idioterna> sej ti ves kdo je to narisu ane
<mihaweb> ne
<mihaweb> vem kdo je naročil in kdo plačal
<idioterna> vids, ta najbl vazne stvari ti pa uidejo
<idioterna> narocu je narod, placal sm js
<mihaweb> naročil zoki, plačujejo pa vsi slovenci prek subvencij lukšića, dokapitalizacij bank in slabe banke
<idioterna> ja pa jade
<mihaweb> idioterna: ja verjetno si dobro plačal svoj delež
<idioterna> vecina slovencev je neto prejemnikov
<idioterna> pa ena druga vecina si celo zeli stadiona
<idioterna> ker baje to rabmo
<idioterna> js sicer ne vidm pointa v stadionu, ampak ce gre yangu na zivce je ze vredn par miljard :)
<mihaweb> morda. koliko tujcev pa pride naprimer na koncert v stožice? na dunaj ali zagreb gre precej slovencev, naprimer? so kaki podatki?
<mihaweb> idioterna: !!! :D
<idioterna> no men je sam vazn da je od zokija un hipi zapru centr za promet
<mihaweb> ker za Å¡portne dogodke ga res ne rabimo
<yang> mislim, ponudba dogodkov, kot so takrat promovirali je slaba, ne bom komentiral sportnih dogodkov teh je kar nekaj in verjetno so ok, ampak ostala ponudba, kot prizorisce za koncerte z najvecjo kapaciteto sedezev, poleg slovenskih in EX-YU izvajalcev se morda 1-2x letno samo najavi kaksen tuj izvajalec
<idioterna> ja povab koga ane
<idioterna> biber bi zihr prsu ce bi vedu kok je kul stadion
<mihaweb> zdaj je bil bryan adams
<yang> najvec denarja se obrne z kaksno EX-YU zvezdo, imajo relativno nizke honorarje in stevilo kart je razprodano, torej velik zasluzek za organizatorja
<idioterna> kdo je to?
<mihaweb> http://www.eventim.si/si/isci/?search_string=sto%C5%BEice   yang tule lahk pogledaš
<Seniorita> Rezultati iskanja za 'stožice' ~ Nakup vstopnic z Eventim
<Seniorita> »tickets, Tickets for more than 3.000 events per year including concerts, sports, cultural and other events in Slovenia and European countries.«
<anny> v dvorani je akustika porazna, stadion pa ni za vsake vremenske razmere
<idioterna> evo kok ste nesramni
<yang> ja ok, bryan je bil
<idioterna> da je sam balkan
<mihaweb> idioterna: on ko je pel pri robinu hoodu
<yang> se kdo letos ?
<idioterna> tle js vidm dino merlin, stara angleska legenda
<yang> vcasih so objavljali llisto koncertnih dogodkov na wikipediji
<idioterna> pa eros ramacoti!
<anny> one direction je tudi bil
<mihaweb> yang: če je kolkr tolk resen koncert, itak eventim (tudi) prodaja karte
<mihaweb> tak da je po moje to dober pregled
<idioterna> mene zanima kdaj bo gori ussi winnetou
<idioterna> sam yangu niso vsec
<yang> anny: akustika je zanic, malo so popravljali, kar so lahko naredili pac po izgradnnji, ne pozabi na drugih zupanskih volitvah se je mudilo sezidati in dokoncati stadion, en mesec pred volitvami je bilo odprtje, ce ne bi bilo odprtja, dvomim da bi bil se 1x izvoljen, tukaj so delali po cele noci je ropotalo, nismo spali
<yang> sosed aje klicala in se pritozila policistom in so jo nekaj nadrli, ces da ali ne ve "da se zida stadion"
<yang> merlin, angleska legenda :)
<idioterna> ja
<anny> to verjamem...ampak moraš vedeti, da je bil stadion v interesu ljudi
<idioterna> a ne poznas?
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merlin
<Seniorita> Merlin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> vem, vem :)
<anny> ejjjj...zdaj vemo, kaj je JJ delal v zaporu
<anny> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2014/12/jansa_beli_panter.aspx
<yang> dans so se zezal pr radiu gaga, so rekli da tretjina slovencev vidi dina merlina v vsakem drugem slovencu
<Seniorita> Janšev Beli panter razkriva skrivnost izvora Slovencev | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Janez Janša je napisal že veliko knjig, toda tokrat je prvič izdal zgodovinski roman z naslovom Noriško kraljestvo - beli panter. Bosta sledila tudi film in televizijska nadaljevanka?«
<yang> zapor je ok, ce hocs knjigo napisat
<yang> cajt mas, pa mir
<idioterna> beli panter
<idioterna> kko je ze to
<idioterna> kokain
<anny> mir imaš pred otroškim in ženinim dretjem
<anny> idioterna, tebi bi kakšen mesec zapora tudi prav prišel :)
<yang> mihaweb: izvajalci z manj publike pridejo v CD ali pa v Halo Tivoli
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity To Probably Get An Option To Always Show The Menus [Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Z9S2kWqnaqQ/unity-to-probably-get-option-to-always.html
<idioterna> anny: a da bi uredil in izdal svojo gimnazijsko poezijo
<anny> stožice je zelo težko prodat, kaj šele razprodat
<upd> aj to
<idioterna> mislm da morm sosolko vprasat najprej ce dovoli objavo
<upd> !t sl en noriško kraljestvo
<anny> idoterna: da bi napisal program za svojo politično stranko
<Seniorita> Norican Kingdom
<idioterna> glede na to da prominently features
<idioterna> upd: to so blodnje
<upd> nordic kingdom
<idioterna> ne to ni nordic
<idioterna> norican
<idioterna> to je isto k uni
<idioterna> kva so ze
<yang> cak bom potegnu dol en posnetek
<idioterna> kva ze eni blodjo no
<idioterna> da smo mi
<anny> tele nebuloze so precej nevarne
<idioterna> ne etruscani neki druzga
<idioterna> veneti!
<idioterna> da smo veneti.
<yang> aja radensko so prodali
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> js jo se vedno pijem vcasih
<anny> najbolj nevarne pa tiste, kjer je malo resnice zmešano z malo laži
<upd> ja sej
<upd> če pravjo da smo veneti, če pogledam mapo http://www.tribwatch.com/veneti.gif
<mihaweb> yang: ja no, očitno vsi okoli nas znajo prodajat (dunaj, zagreb, budimpešta, trst, milano, whatever) - samo noben noče v ljubljano pridet na koncert? čudni smo no
<upd> sej je isti kurac kura je pokrita toj to
<mihaweb> yang: če je pa cilj stožic slovenija ali ljubljana, je pa tivoli dovolj
<yang> http://4d.rtvslo.si/arhiv/radio-ga-ga/174310413 44:50 dalje ;)
<Seniorita> RTV 4D - Arhiv, V živo, Sporedi, Oddaje
<Seniorita> »Radio na radiu. Za šalo in tudi zares. Paradni voz slovenske radijske dnevno aktualne in politične satire. Po navadi šaljiva, a večkrat presneto zavezujoča oddaja. Radio Ga Ga je piker, posmehljiv, zajedljiv, nabrit, skrivnosten, brezkompromisen, vedno aktualen in mogoč v nemogočem. Sašo Hribar in njegova ekipa sijajnih imitatorjev znanih osebnosti iz političnega in javnega življenja vsak petek poskrbijo za radosten in presenečenj poln sko
<idioterna> upd: ampak v resnici ne mors zaupat nobenmu gifu z interneta
<anny> http://www.eupedia.com/europe/european_y-dna_haplogroups.shtml
<idioterna> se bakrorezu iz NUKa js ne bi
<Seniorita> European Y-DNA haplogroups frequencies by country - Eupedia
<Seniorita> »Frequency tables showing the percentage for each Y-DNA haplogroup by country and region in Europe, the Middle East and North Africa.«
<idioterna> vsi smo mongolci
<upd> ja sej tko za Å¡alo
<yang> mihaweb: kaj pa vem, zanimivi koncerti so ponavadi cez mejo...
<yang> mihaweb: pri nas se ne "proda" zadosti
<upd> koga boli k iz kje so prišli tvoji predniki xxyy let nazaj haha
<yang> mihaweb: lahko bi neprodane karte na koncu prodajali na kuponkotih, kot so jih za elton johna
<upd> itaq je okrogla zemlja ;)
<anny> ali za ceco
<mihaweb> yang: ne vem no v čem je problem? so stožice dražje? so prometne povezave zanič? so ljubljanski hoteli zanič?
<yang> mihaweb: kaj je ze bil un koncert "deep purple" ali "uriah heep" najavljen , skupaj z gibonnijem...? !"$$, pa so prodali cca. 1200 karti (pa se to od fanov gibbonija)
<mihaweb> ko so bili v slo še dobri rejvi, so prišli tudi zelo od daleč nanje
<idioterna> ja js tut neb su na deep purple ce bi bil gibonni spredej
<idioterna> sori
<yang> anny: ceca mislim, da je vedno razprodana, v zadnjih letih ima po dva koncerta enega za drugim
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> no, v resnici ni, ane :)
<mihaweb> pa metalci tudi pridejo na metalcamp od zelo daleč
<anny> yang, od cece so prodajali na kuponku za drobiž
<yang> mozno
<mihaweb> rokerji in jugofili pač ne grejo v stožice od daleč? :D
<upd> valda če pa zoki polovico kart kupi
<idioterna> mihaweb: italjani k pol "lets make mosh pit" kricijo
<yang> Se na Riblji Corbi ko sem bil v cvetlicarni, ni bilo do konca razprodano, pa gre tja do 1000-1500 ljudi samo noter
<anny> mislim, da folk ne kupuje, če ni res neki waw bend
<idioterna> yang: riblja corba ni turbofolk
<yang> ni
<anny> stožice nimajo duše...
<idioterna> to ze po defaultu pomen da ni balkanski biser
<idioterna> kva da ne
<idioterna> to je tko k bi rekla da cernobil nima duse
<anny> razen če šteješ duše tistih, ki so umrli zaradi njih
<idioterna> ja tut loh
<anny> nimajo tradicije kot tivoli
<anny> pa lokacija je tudi malo nerodna
<upd> +1
<upd> stožice res niso za koncerte
<anny> morala bi se dogoditi ena ali več resnično velikih zmag, kot na primer v košarki ali nogometu
<idioterna> dunno, js se nism bil v stozicah
<anny> da bi jih ljudje vzeli za "svoje"
<idioterna> me je strah unga cudnga naselja zravn
<idioterna> sami kriminalci
<idioterna> tak geto da me je groza
 * CrazyLemon bil v razprodanih stožicah
<upd> niti ne :)
<anny> kero čudno naselje?
<yang> anny: za Elton Johna so bile karte po 25 EUR na kuponkotih, in to kaksen mesec prej ze, ampak ok, tisti ki ni vedel je pac placal 40/40 eur regularne cene, in razprodanih je bila samo polovica kart, jaz sem mel karto za neobstojeci sedez...skratka ni bilo unga zica sploh gor nekje na 3. nivoju, potem pa sem sel pred oder in tam je bilo se 100 stolov frej
<CrazyLemon> sam ni bil noben bend pa nobena tekma :)
<idioterna> anny: ne vem kako se rece, mi jim recemo "svinjski parklji"
<idioterna> anny: http://bou.si/pic/svinjski-parklji-in-fdv.jpg
<anny> dunajski kristali?
<upd> idioterna, lol
<idioterna> v glavnem tam zivijo marginalci
<yang> elton John je bil eden redkih izvajalcev ki je pripeljal svoj sound system, tko da so nekako "uglasili" ozvocenje, da se je dobro slisalo, pri vecini ostalih pa baje precej odmeva
<idioterna> veliko je kriminala
<idioterna> vsako noc sirene
<idioterna> pa avtomobile zazigajo
<anny> bs3
<idioterna> to je to ja
<yang> svinjski parklji
<yang> nikol isem tega izraza slisal idioterna
<yang> to si se ti zmislu :)
<idioterna> ubistvu se je kristl
<anny> baje imajo stolpnice bele kape ker so jih zgradili za albance, ki tudi nosijo bele kapice
<idioterna> http://www.sazu.si/o-sazu/clani/stanko-kristl.html
<yang> haha
<Seniorita> Kristl, Stanko - Slovenska Akademija Znanosti in Umetnosti - sazu.si
<yang> mah
<idioterna> yang: mal otresamo s predsodki no
<idioterna> da ne bos samo ti vedno
<yang> grde so te stollpnice, in takrat ko se se tukaj prvotno zidali nizki bloki se ni vedelo da bodo cez 5 let sezidali se stolpnice
<idioterna> jizah prav da mu je cist kul bs3
<yang> in celo isti arhitekt je dizajniral oboje
<anny> vic no
<yang> jizah...si pa dal primer
<yang> to je tist, k si nikol las ne umije
<idioterna> kaj, on je najvecji celebrity iz vasih blokov
<anny> who?
<idioterna> jizah
<anny> kdo je to
<yang> ja dostkrat mece na kos
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/jizah.jpg
<yang> on je staroselc kle
<anny> hahaha
<anny> faca
<idioterna> je kr umetnik
<idioterna> ampak zacuda si od mene se nikol ni sposodu dnarja
<yang> mislim, da ma neko oddajo na radiu student
<idioterna> k vsi ostali umetniki z unga konca so si
<yang> morda celo v redu, o funku, nisem poslusal
<idioterna> ja kr dobr glasbeni kritik je ratu
<idioterna> mislm, se splaca sledit, ce te glasba zanima
<idioterna> je pa seveda tko kot vsi resni umetniki tut on liberalni anarholevicarski skrajnez
<idioterna> pa seveda green dragons.
<idioterna> to ful skp pase :)
<yang> ma kle se jih je velik zafik... pred leti, cele generacije, nekaj se jih je pozdravilo in majo celo otroke
<idioterna> to je normalno za vsak geto
<idioterna> zame je tut veljalo da se skos fiksam
<idioterna> k sm tak zgledu
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/eastern-siberia.jpg
<idioterna> evo me
<idioterna> okol leta 2000
<idioterna> okol 1000km vzhodno od irkutska
<anny> lol
<mihaweb> yang: pa veš zakaj albanci nosijo bele kapice?
<idioterna> vse stare mame z ulce k so skos na oknih visele so vedle da se drogiram
<yang> Siberia sploh ni tok bad pomoje, mira kukr hoces, ce mas internet je kr ok
<yang> mihaweb: ne
<idioterna> sibirija je problematicna ker je polet nad 40 stopinj pozimi pa pod -40
<mihaweb> yang: ker vedo, da to lepše zgleda kot pleša?? :D
<idioterna> plesa je kul
<anny> zakaj izraelci nosijo yarmulke?
<idioterna> nimam pojma
<idioterna> sm pa dons zvedu kako se rece cebela po arabsko
<idioterna> muhamed
<yang> hehe
<anny> baje se skozi glavo izgubi 30% telesne toplote
<idioterna> pa za stalo sm tut zvedu
<idioterna> mubarak.
<anny> če so si dali kapico, jih ni zeblo
<idioterna> rusi se v luknji v ledu kopajo kr brez kape
<idioterna> sej pomoje jih zebe, sam se morjo delat da jih ne
<idioterna> da so bl manly
<anny> ruski mraz je drugačen od mraza v puščavi
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> mogoce
<idioterna> verjetno
<idioterna> mislm oboje je suh, oster mraz
<anny> ja
<idioterna> z velik vetra
<yang> k smo glih pr vicih a ves kako pravijo hrvati kravati ?
<idioterna> nc, morm jit na bozicno prireditev
<idioterna> najprej tle v officu
<idioterna> pol pa se u vrtec
<anny> happy you
<yang> okovratnadopopkovnica
<idioterna> ja smo mel surprise santa
<idioterna> si izzrebal listek
<idioterna> in dobil ime ki mu moras zavit darilo
<idioterna> pa un ne ve kdo mu je dal
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> grem gledat kaj so mi dal
<idioterna> bbl
<anny> Å¡katlo nutelle
<yang> aja pa se tale oglas - Mijenjam juga sa kukom za stojadina sa kukom. - sifra: kuku tebi, kuku meni!!
<anny> hahaaha
<anny> kaj pa brez kuke?
<yang> takih ni :)
<upd> prevod ?
<yang> ma kaj je zdaj to nikjer ne najdem tega filma http://www.digitalstand.com/web-the-film/
<Seniorita> Nicholas Negroponte
<Seniorita> »As part of social media week web the film has been released globally. The film follows the lives of children in Africa as they recieve laptops from OLPC«
<yang> http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/16/pirate-bay-shutdown-explainer/
<Seniorita> The Pirate Bay shutdown: the whole story (so far)
<Seniorita> »For the past decade, if you wanted to download copyrighted material and didn't want to pay for it, it's likely you turned to The Pirate Bay. Up until a p«
<upd> http://thepiratebay.cr/ :)
<yang> a to ste vedl, ce pobirate filme z youtube lahko z "youtube-dl -F" preverite kateri formati so na voljo...
<lynxlynx> redkokdaj nočeš najboljše kvalitete (privzeta)
<yang> jaz zdaj pobiram odprte formate
<yang> webm
<lynxlynxlynx> webm je odprt? a si ziher?
<mihaweb> lynxlynxlynx: odvisno, jaz divxov večjih od 720dp ne loadam, ker so prevelki glede na učinek
<mihaweb> 720p
<mihaweb> družinske filme pa vedno v največji resoluciji snemam, da je dokumentiran vsak mazolj za prihodnost :D
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: https://www.fsf.org/news/free-software-foundation-statement-on-webm-and-vp8
<Seniorita> Free Software Foundation statement on WebM and VP8 — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<yang> tut youtube gledam samo v html5
<yang> lahko imas namesto html5 pac adobe pllugin po defaultu
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ni še za vse omogočen, na žalost
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: kako to mislis ?
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 4.km JZ od KOMNA @19/12/2014 11:37:22  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.79+N,+13.72+E
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ventilator napajalnika se nekam čudno sliši
<zdobersek> cuhapuha
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi ga zamenjat..
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu bi mogu nov napajalnik kupit..sam sm preveč cheap ass :)
<yang> Evo oddaja "Slovencem po svetu" RSLO1 v zivo
<CrazyLemon> torej nima smisla tega poslušat če sm v sloveniji
<idioterna> pa itak nisi slovenc, to so sam uni k majo venetski rojstni list.
<CrazyLemon> no to je tudi res... torej dva razloga že imam
<yang> Kitajski "slovenci" najraje poslusajo Jana Plestenjaka...
<yang> Mogoce, ko bo sel v penzijo, lahko zacne tam pet
<idioterna> EU Kids Online has been looking into children's online experience and education since 2006. From their various studies, Tsaliki says it is clear "nothing really happens when children encounter online pornography".
<idioterna> ce vas bo kdo sprasvou kako otroske filtre instalirat
<idioterna> mu povejte da jih ne rab
<yang> idioterna: evo ena slovenska designerka oblikovala nek kafic sredi londona
<idioterna> ja?
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> a to bi mi mogl kej poment? :)
<idioterna> velik slovenskih designerk in designerjev oblikuje vse zivo
<yang> kater e-ink bralnik priporocate kupit, ce ma kdo kaksno idejo - do 100 eur
<idioterna> js mam kindle touch in je zlo nice
<idioterna> amazon ti loh zbrise knjige dol kadar hoce
<idioterna> mislm da je to glavni feature
<yang> ja DRM je
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: RE: YT to MP3 - nerešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42583#Comment_42583
<dz0ny> .imdb ’71
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<dz0ny> a bjez
<dz0ny> .imdb 71
<jabuk> '71 (2014) 99 min Action Drama Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.7/10 (2,482 glasov) MT: 79/100
<jabuk> A young and disoriented British soldier is accidentally abandoned by his unit following a riot on the deadly streets of Belfast in 1971.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi933867033/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2614684/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^ zakon movie
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-20
<upd> !t sl en Božični škorenj
<Seniorita> Christmas boot
<upd> !g how to make christmas boot
<Seniorita> how to make a cowgirl or cowboy boot christmas stocking - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNKr_mBXObc
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme mojstrana
<jabuk> ARSO: Kredarica (2514m): -2°C @20.12.2014 9:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62%  pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:41, Kulminacija: 11:03:02, Sončni zahod: 15:20:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 34min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<lynxlynxlynx> huh, a to je vse v CET?
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm
<CrazyLemon> vse cet ja :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @20.12.2014 10:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:38, Kulminacija: 11:00:43, Sončni zahod: 15:19:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 12.4°C @20.12.2014 10:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84% Veter: jugovzhodnik 0.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:00, Kulminacija: 11:03:53, Sončni zahod: 15:24:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny boš mogu updejtat app za RT
<yang> evo kaj pomeni preciznost https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBwEFz_WIdQ
<Seniorita> Turkish F-16 Pilot Ducks Under The Glide Slope, Low Over The Plane Spotters. - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The awesome Solo Turk F-16 display pilot Captain Yusuf Kurt, giving the plane spotters a Turkish haircut, as he comes in to land nice and low.«
<yang> .vreme rimini
<jabuk> Rimini RN, Italy: 8.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Rimini__IT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/ITXX0148_f.html
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @20.12.2014 15:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68%  pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:38, Kulminacija: 11:00:43, Sončni zahod: 15:19:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme scottsdale
<jabuk> Scottsdale, AZ, USA: 6.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Scottsdale__AZ/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USAZ0207_f.html
<yang> .vreme jacksonville
<jabuk> Jacksonville, FL, USA: 15.56°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Jacksonville__FL/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USFL0228_f.html
<yang> a lahko spamam bota na privat tudi ?
<idioterna> florida sucks
<idioterna> lih ucer se je en kolega z bajkom sesu
<idioterna> v enga biciklista v miamiju
<idioterna> in zlomu klucnco
<yang> ...
<yang> a zato sucks, al zato k ti pride aligator v bazen pa vmes poje macka in psa ?
<yang> en prijatelj ki je sel na potovanje v ameriko je rekel, da mu je bla florida precej vsec
<zdobersek> it's a biker-crashes-biker world
<yang> idioterna: mogoce je bil biciklist, ki se ne spozna na CPP, saj takih je tudi v SLO polno
<CrazyLemon> biciklist ki se ne spozna na CPP? impossibru
<zdobersek> ze pri 14ih moras opravit kolesarski izpit
<zdobersek> tko da imo ne
<yang> hja
<yang> mogu bi ga ja
<yang> ni pa nujno da ga
<yang> mi smo dobil izkaznico da se znamo vozit z bicikli v osnovni soli
<yang> in je sla fino v tisto zascito spredaj na balanci od BMX-a jaz sem jo imel kar tam
<zdobersek> => no problem
<yang> ceprav tist ni blo kaj dost o CPP, samo to kako zavijes levo in desno in iztegnes roko za nakazati smer :)
<yang> dostkrat je kak kolesar, k kar "zavije" brez da bi nakazal smer
<yang> prakticno ti skoci pred avto
<zdobersek> whaaat
<zdobersek> naaah
<zdobersek> aha, pol tle maskiras resnicni problem - avotomobilista
<yang> al pa kaksen k prileti na prehod za pesce s silovito hitrostjo
<CrazyLemon> čaki malo.. moti te ker zavija al skoči pred avto
<yang> tko izza ovinka
<CrazyLemon> odloči se kaj te moti.. al te na splošno kr vse moti :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: nakazat bi moral smer, ce zeli iz desnega pasu ceste na levi pas
<yang> v bistvu sploh ne bi smel it, ampak ok
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne bi smel it na levi pas?
<yang> ja mora se peljati po desnem robi cestisca
<yang> ne pa kontra
<yang> vedno moras vstric z avti peljati
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/351/788/5d0.gif
<yang> a ne ves tega ?
<CrazyLemon> ne.. sploh te ne razumem o čem govoriš
<CrazyLemon> ne sme it na levi pas ker mora peljat ob desnem robu
<CrazyLemon> kako pa naj zavije na levo? nese kolo čez cesto ?
<yang> zavija lahko samo na kriziscu, amopak marsikdo zavija tko, cez polno crto, pac ker ne poznajo CPPja ali pa ga ignorirajo
<yang> vcasih vidim kakega ki gre s kolesom cez recimo polno crto sredi mesta
<yang> to je recimo kaznivo, ampak se dogaja ne
<zdobersek> avotmobilisti so pa flawless ..
<CrazyLemon> avtomobilisti ga ne motijo :>
<yang> no, avtomobilisti so vsaj opravljali izpit za CPP
<yang> pismeni del
<yang> pa tudi tisti, ki vozijo moped nad 50 ccm
<CrazyLemon> aha..torej v bistvu te motijo samo tisti ki kršijo pravila in "nimajo" CPP kot pa tisti ki kršijo pravila in imajo izpit iz CPP
<yang> Avtomobilisti imajo se izpitna vprasanja iz cestnih predpisov za ceste rezervirane za motorna vozila
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:De-Donaudampfschiffahrtselektrizit%C3%A4tenhauptbetriebswerkbauunterbeamtengesellschaft.ogg
<Seniorita> File:De-Donaudampfschiffahrtselektrizitätenhauptbetriebswerkbauunterbeamtengesellschaft.ogg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<janez> Poslal sem sliko s telefona na rač. po bluetoth je rekel da jo je sprejel kam jo je pa dal pa ne najdem
<lynxlynxlynx> utah datacenter
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> janez mogoče Prejemi/Downloads
<janez> ni. iščem kje se kaj nastavi kam naj da pa ni opcije
<yang> janez: ali ves ime datoteke, lahko preveris na telefonu '
<yang> ?
<janez> sem že poskusil z iskalnikom, pa nedavno pa ni nič.
<CrazyLemon> probaj še 'find /home/janez/ -iname *.jpg -type f -mmin -60' brez navednic :)    to ti poišče vse .jpg datoteke v /home/janez/ mapi ki so bile spremenjene v zadnji uri :)
<yang> ce bi vedel kako se imenuje datoteka lahko probas z "find /home/janez/ -name <ime_datoteke>"
<janez> sem pa ni nič našel
<janez> sem si jo poslal po @pošti
<yang> probaj se namesto jpg z velikimi crkami JPG
<CrazyLemon> zato pa je tam -iname :)
<CrazyLemon> janez v katerem formatu pa je bila slika? .png ?
<janez> saj lahko gledam slike na tel. preko zoba ne morem pa jih kopirat razen tistih ki so na kartici
<yang> janez: se tole probaj "ls -la --sort=time /home/janez|more" in potem pri izpisu pritisni CRTL+C in glej prvi zapis , ti razvrsti kateri direktorij je bil nazadnje spremenjen, verjetno poisci tam noter (tvoje uporabnisko ime je verjetno janez, drugace spremeni)
<janez> slika je v jpg
<yang> oz glej uro, kdaj si prenasal in bos videl kam je slo
<janez> uspeh!! hvala.  Dal jih je v mapo "javno" ne vem pa zakaj jih iskalnik ni našel.
<yang> ok
<yang> iskalnik verjetno isce iz "updatedb/locate"
<yang> in ce ni posodobljen morda ne najde, oz. ne vem po katerem kriteriju isce
<janez> lahko sem  se  tudi kaj zmotil
<yang> lahko instaliras programski paket "locate"
<yang> in se ti bo sistem avtomaticno potem vsake toliko osvezeval s stanjem/spiskom datotek
<janez> hvala ukaz pa sem si zabeležil
<yang> ni za kaj
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNulEa8LTHI
<Seniorita> Volocopter VC200 First Flight - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://www.e-volo.com __ Two years after the first manned Volocopter VC1, our e-volo team presented the two-seater VC200. The first radio controlled flight t...«
<yang> idioterna: ti si modelar, bi si vmislil kaksnega copter-drona ?
<yang> Kle sem vceraj videl enega
<yang> na sredi polja, ga je en upravljal
<yang> vem, da ko sem se jaz modeliral, se je upravljanje helikopterjev zdelo izredno zahtevno
<yang> no, tako so govorili, tisti, ki so jih imeli
<yang> pa drage makete so bile ful
<yang> spet ddosajo
<yang> anny: oooo, si bila ze kaj v centru odkar so lucke ?
<anny> o ja
<CrazyLemon> waw! lučke so?? kok kjut
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> krejzi, se kopate?
<CrazyLemon> anny Å¡e poleti se ne.. kaj Å¡ele pozimi :)
<anny> če je v črnomlju 18 stopinj, mora biti pri vas ene 25
<CrazyLemon> anny naah
<CrazyLemon> 13 je bilo danes
<CrazyLemon> pa ni bilo toliko sonca
<anny> br
<yang> 13 je bilo danes v lj
<anny> dobr, vsaj zmrzjete ne
<CrazyLemon> jutri bo fenomenalen dan :)
<CrazyLemon> 7ur sonca
<CrazyLemon> 14°
<anny> ou je
<anny> gremo laufat
<CrazyLemon> zakaj? a bova kaj ukradla?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> ne, za kondicijo in linijo
<CrazyLemon> zima je.. edino prav je da se zaloge nabirajo
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> kakšna zima? :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 11.1°C @20.12.2014 19:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% Veter: južni veter 1.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:00, Kulminacija: 11:03:53, Sončni zahod: 15:24:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> 11 freakin stopinj je! torej zima!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> ah daj
<anny> zima je pri -20
<anny> comp mi javlja nerazrešene odvisnosti paketov
<anny> očitno prišlo do napake v sistemu...
<CrazyLemon> apt-get install -f
<anny> E: Ni mogoče odprti zaklenjene datoteke /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<CrazyLemon> sudo make-anny-do-stuff
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> ;)
<yang> nevem jst sem vedno logiran kot root, klinc pa sudo :)
<yang> ni nujno da v enakem vrstnem redu *smeh*
<anny> krejzi, tudi sudo ne pomaga
<lynxlynxlynx> a ti Å¡e kak apt lavfa?
<lynxlynxlynx> a datoteka trenutno obstaja
<anny> noben
<yang> no zdej bo pa rebootala z napol razresenimi odvisnostmi
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> yang: ne bom si omisljal copter-drona
<idioterna> jsm bl fixed wing fan
<CrazyLemon> a si že fixed? :p
<idioterna> nism se
<idioterna> julija mam poseg
<CrazyLemon> ojej.. do takrat jih še lahko malo morje narediš
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna> ampak tak je zakon
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa za ženske?
<CrazyLemon> velja enaka "omejitev" '
<CrazyLemon> ?
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> nism vidu spola omenjenga
<idioterna> i guess je za oboje enako
<yang> idioterna: jao
<yang> enemu razlagam GNU pa ne razume
<yang> ne morem mu drugace povedati, kot da naj si pogleda predavanje Stallmana
<yang> on zelo jasno razlozi kaj je kaj
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> posl ga k men
<idioterna> mu bom js razlozu
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-21
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km JV od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @21/12/2014 08:46:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.55+N,+14.28+E
<CrazyLemon> happy prvi zimski dan!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @21.12.2014 11:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:10, Kulminacija: 11:01:11, Sončni zahod: 15:20:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> ja lep soncen zimski dan v lj
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 9.4°C @21.12.2014 12:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% Veter: zahodnik 2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:32, Kulminacija: 11:04:21, Sončni zahod: 15:25:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://imgur.com/gallery/91JCx4w
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km  J od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @21/12/2014 15:48:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.44+N,+15.55+E
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @21.12.2014 16:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:10, Kulminacija: 11:01:11, Sončni zahod: 15:20:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<msevph> Dzony neki te bom rabu
<msevph> Hehe
<msevph> https://github.com/qwertos/adsb2kml tole mi neradi
<msevph> Rd bi opazvov avioncke v google earthu
<Pepelka94>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: RE: CentOS izbris particije  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42584#Comment_42584
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-14
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> a je mel mogoce kdo ze kdaj problem, da mu slusalke ne bi predvajale dobro zvoka ce so vkljucene normalno kot morajo bit(zelen vtic)
<slax0r> in mislim kot ne dober zvok samo nek distorted shit
<idioterna> hm
<slax0r> ce pa vklopis v vtic za zadnje ali sprednje satelite je pa cist ok
<slax0r> o.O
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> mislm da se nism mel specificno tko
<idioterna> alsamixer glej
<slax0r> saj drugac bi mi bilo vseeno, ampak ker mam dual boot, pa seveda v windoze dela normalno v zelenem, ostala dva pa sploh ne delata
<slax0r> pulseaudio, alsamixer, vse preobrnu
<napsy> slax0r: mogos so slusalke v phone-mode
<napsy> mogoc*
<slax0r> huh?
<slax0r> kje pa se to pogleda/nastavi/whatever?
<napsy> js mam ene bluetooth pa se mi je pri nekaterih sistemih presaltal v ta mode kjer je ful slaba kvaliteta
<napsy> nevem tam nek v soud options v gnome sm lahka salstu
<slax0r> moram pogledat ko pridem domov
<slax0r> samo ta slaba kvaliteta je dejansko tako slaba da sploh nic ne cujes
<slax0r> kot da bi zvocna na linuxu bila v 5.1 nacinu in bi na zelen priklop spilal sam base
<slax0r> torej za sub
<napsy> aham pol pa mogoc kanali niso prav nastavleni
<slax0r> mogoce
<slax0r> sam nisem zdaj doma da bi pogledal :/
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: https://www.dropbox.com/s/b0wt2h0sjuxftgv/2015-12-13%2013.57.43.jpg?dl=0
<Pepelka> Dropbox - 2015-12-13 13.57.43.jpg
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj imaš to, ohišje računalnika?
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0hh6og4btox16qb/2015-12-13%2017.16.25.jpg?dl=0
<Pepelka> Dropbox - 2015-12-13 17.16.25.jpg
<slax0r> kable se moram malo pomanagat ^^
<LorD_DDooM> Hudo
<pitastrudl> juto
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/sicert/posts/987018084670758
<Pepelka> SI-CERT - Vas zanima, kdo so slovenski hekerji? Letos smo... | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Vas zanima, kdo so slovenski hekerji? Letos smo ob 20-letnici SI-CERT naredili dokumentarni film, ki bo prikazan ta četrtek ob 20:00 na TV Slovenija 2....«
<speed-> hai
<slax0r> ohaider
<speed-> haider ist tot
<speed-> ferik!
<speed-> fertik*
<napsy> plasma 5.5 je kdo probu? je kj bol stabilno od 5.4?
<slax0r> dafuq is plasma 5.5?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r plasma 5.5 je updejted plasma 5.4
<dz0ny> slax0r: un fugly KDE
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> fugly ni, je pa slow af
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-HQFAdbv30kM/Vm1i-PQYVLI/AAAAAAAAV9s/TcdsbHW2IT4/w530-h387-p-rw/arguing-with-an-engineer.jpg
<slax0r> https://duckduckgrayduck.files.wordpress.com/2015/03/popcorn-jihad.jpg
<dz0ny> ledeni dež, here we come
<CrazyLemon> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 3.8°C @14.12.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 97%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:35:51, Kulminacija: 10:57:39, Sončni zahod: 15:19:26
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.4°C @14.12.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 84% zahodnik 0.2 m/s (0.7 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:46, Kulminacija: 11:00:55, Sončni zahod: 15:23:05
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<anny_> dan
<idioterna> o
<anny_> o :)
<anny_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_positive_paradox
<Pepelka> False positive paradox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> aha ja to je en ful dobr ted talk
<idioterna> na to temo
<anny_> kje, kje?
<idioterna> cak
<anny_> https://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_choice
<Pepelka> Barry Schwartz: The paradox of choice | TED Talk | TED.com
<idioterna> tale
<idioterna> https://www.ted.com/talks/peter_donnelly_shows_how_stats_fool_juries?language=en
<Pepelka> Peter Donnelly: How juries are fooled by statistics | TED Talk | TED.com
<idioterna> 2005 :)
<anny_> stop, da zapišem v mojo bukvico!
<idioterna> dobr sm si zapomnu :)
<anny_> priden, na piškot
<anny_> berem little brother
<idioterna> thanks
<anny_> http://www.wikihow.com/Be-a-Linux-Expert
<Pepelka> How to Be a Linux Expert: 9 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow
<Pepelka> »GNU/Linux is a free operating system. As a Linux expert, you'll improve your computer vocabulary (better communicate with a computer), be able to use a system completely customised by you to suit your needs, and have better chances of...«
<anny_> CrazyLemon
<anny_> http://www.geocities.ws/jp121076/linuxpics/estella.jpg
<idioterna> i already rooted someone else
<idioterna> turned out it was a robot.
<anny_> robots don't procreate
<idioterna> they still have superusers.
<anny_> *ebi ga
<idioterna> si vidla anny_
<idioterna> zarad gradnje ograje ob meji se povecuje beg mozganov
<anny_> aha...pa zaradi lučk na prešercu bodo pristali marsovci
<anny_> ker bodo mislili, da je letališče
<idioterna> ne, je res
<idioterna> no sej je vseen
<idioterna> se boste ze znajdl
<anny_> se že znajdemo
<idioterna> od tle zgleda k da se mal lovite tbh
<anny_> ni zime za eskime
<anny_> kdo se lovi?
<idioterna> ja predvsem konzervativci no
<anny_> lol
<idioterna> tisti k bi tko radi branil tradicijo, da bi prepovedal avantgardo
<idioterna> kr dost je tega zadne case
<anny_> http://cdn.quotesgram.com/img/11/79/1677894656-quote-if-there-be-no-enemy-there-s-no-fight-if-no-fight-no-victory-and-if-no-victory-there-is-no-crown-thomas-carlyle-31797.jpg
<jabuk1> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<idioterna> bernie bo zmagu in pol se bom loh preselil v zdruzene drzave
<anny_> princ bo zmagal
<anny_> typo intended
<anny_> pičim z bičijem...lp
<dz0ny> ce kdi isce delo http://www.niteoweb.com/jobs :)
<Pepelka> Jobs - NiteoWeb
<Pepelka> »Open job positions at NiteoWeb.«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4.1°C @14.12.2015 16:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 83% severovzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:35, Kulminacija: 10:57:49, Sončni zahod: 15:18:03
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> http://astronomska-revija-spika.si/opazujte-lepe-utrinke-roja-geminidov/
<Pepelka> Opazujte lepe utrinke roja Geminidov.
<Pepelka> »V ponedeljek, 14. decembra 2015, zvečer, dve uri po zaidu Sonca, se oddaljite od parazitske svetlobe in oeakajte na lepe utrinke roja Geminidov.«
<CrazyLemon> torej..right now
<yang> https://i.imgur.com/WbKS1ML.gifv
<CrazyLemon> We regret to inform you that due to your unpaid debt amount of $745.47 to Sandor Inc., from November 31, 2015 we have passed your case to the court.
<CrazyLemon> Your prompt attention is required to resolve this issue.
<CrazyLemon> Attached you can find your invoice and case information to review.
<CrazyLemon> :(
 * CrazyLemon is going to court
<upd> CrazyLemon, kaj si pa delal :)
<CrazyLemon> upd nism plačal računa..sj piše v pasteju
<upd> ja mislem kakšnega
<CrazyLemon> upd only god knows! and allah!
<upd> http://myonlinesecurity.co.uk/reference-number-63481002-last-payment-notice-sandor-inc-js-malware-teslacrypt/
<upd> aha :)
<Pepelka> Reference Number #63481002 Last Payment Notice Sandor Inc – JS malware teslacrypt – My Online Security
<Pepelka> »An email with the subject of  Reference Number #63481002, Last Payment Notice [ random numbered]  coming from random names and email addresses   with a zip attachment is another one from the curren…«
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<upd> a niso dodal you can pay with bitcoin
<upd> surprise :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reverse.it/sample/2b9d2d5a2c79a764f0fb71f2ddfb07ca5d65fd0caa3cb5146ea6ae601668bcc3?environmentId=4
<Pepelka> Free Automated Malware Analysis Service - powered by VxStream Sandbox
<Pepelka> »Submit malware for free analysis with VxStream Sandbox and Hybrid Analysis technology. Payload Security develops and licenses analysis tools to fight malware.«
<upd> aja ubstvu je to un locker
<CrazyLemon> upd jp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2015/12/pujsek_resi_kozo.aspx
<Pepelka> Kako je majhen pujsek rešil kozo (video) | Zanimivosti - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Na spletu kroži posnetek pogumnega pujska, ki je na pomoč priskočil kozi, ko se je ta znašla v težavah.«
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOL @ siol.net!
<CrazyLemon> 1. 3 leta star posnetek   2. niti komentarjev ne preberejo da je to dejansko reklama za zivalski vrt
<matjaz> a mamo kakšen app, cli tool, za hitro izdelavo gif animacij? iz videa po možnosti?
<CrazyLemon> mamo!
<slax0r> matjaz: gifmaker
<slax0r> rabis perl, imagemagick
<slax0r> in ffmpeg
<slax0r> https://github.com/leshylabs/blogcode/blob/master/2013-08-04-making_animated_gifs_from_the_linux_command_line/gifmaker
<Pepelka> blogcode/gifmaker at master · leshylabs/blogcode · GitHub
<Pepelka> »blogcode - Code from blog posts at www.leshylabs.com«
<CrazyLemon> .apt gif video
<CrazyLemon> .aptf gif video
<CrazyLemon> no? k
<slax0r> aptfuck?
<CrazyLemon> .apt qgifer
<dz0ny> matjaz: convert (imagemagick)
<CrazyLemon> .aptf qgifer
<matjaz> itak ne uporabljam apt, tko da hvala slax0r :)
<dz0ny> al pa kr ffmpeg -i en_sex_scene.mp -o scene.gif --from 0.5  --to 1.5
<dz0ny> meanwhile https://paste.sh/ptkeb1BE#tTjx7oHUO2nTk1-izWLuuPQ9
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<dz0ny> ffmpeg -i en_sex_scene.mp4 -ss 00:00:00.000 -r 10  -t 00:00:10.000  output.gif
<dz0ny> fixed :>
<slax0r> sam pr0n ti hodi po glavi
<matjaz> dz0ny, ok, to je kul, samo, kako pa dobim milisekunde iz videa?
<matjaz> v mpv se pomojem ne da
<dz0ny> matjaz: vlc?
<matjaz> nimam, ne maram ga :)
<slax0r> wtf
<slax0r> in kar naenkrat sound o.O
<slax0r> unmutal sm Line-In
<slax0r> in sound dela
<slax0r> normalno
<slax0r> in nima veze ce zmutam nazaj ali ne
<slax0r> da fuq
<dz0ny> slax0r: it was "stuck" 8 bit control register :>
<matjaz> evo naštudiral na hitro pitivi in gimp
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/4cofFh3.webm
<Pepelka> Imgur
<CrazyLemon> matjaz Å¡e vedno ni gif
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<dz0ny> idioterna: https://github.com/otium/ytdl
<Pepelka> otium/ytdl · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ytdl - YouTube download library and cli in go«
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, jah, stupid imgur :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz brooklyn 99
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> gledaš? :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz of course :)
<matjaz> že cel dan mi gre ta Boyle line po glavi
<matjaz> pa Gina
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> dz0ny: o nice
<idioterna> thanks
<msev-> kera stran je kj dobra za shipment tracking
<idioterna> nsa.gov
<pitastrudl> topkek
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-15
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> g'day
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> ni te blo
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> zdej sem
<idioterna> zdobbie: https://bou.si/rest/nono.gif
<zdobbie> ja, sem mel to sreco da nisem bil kle
<zdobbie> did she fall for gay, or something
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> best of video je na youtube
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhta1fgVdwg
<Pepelka> Komedija Soočenje: Referendum o zakonski zvezi - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Vse posnetke se lahko uporablja pod zakonom: "ZAKON O AVTORSKI IN SORODNIH PRAVICAH uradno prečiščeno besedilo (ZASP-UPB3)" Specifično 7. člen določa : "Prev...«
<pitastrudl> jutro
<slax0r> a ni skoda dnarja za te bedarije?
<zdobbie> karolina kresal
<pitastrudl> končno nov računalnik
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> sem prišel iz kamene dobe
<slax0r> \o/
<zdobbie> a bo on fant znal volilni listek prav obrnit
<pitastrudl> tfw SSD
<pitastrudl> kako je to lahk tok hitr
<slax0r> the for win?
<jabuk1> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<pitastrudl> magic
<pitastrudl> slax0r "the feel when"
<slax0r> :D
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> js mam tut zdaj ssd
<idioterna> the feel when bern
<slax0r> upam da se mi spet najhujse ne zgodi
<pitastrudl> DDR4 rami, veri najs
<slax0r> lol...
<idioterna> although i'm feeling the zurich much more these days
<slax0r> skylake si uzel? :D
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> :DD
<pitastrudl> 6500
<slax0r> but...
<slax0r> why? :D
<pitastrudl> why not
<idioterna> because it bends!
<pitastrudl> yes!
<slax0r> ker je shitty?
<pitastrudl> why je shitty
<idioterna> wearable tech!
<pitastrudl> na integrirani grafi lahk laufam csgo
<pitastrudl> tko wut
<zdobbie> bends like it's kicked by Beckham
<slax0r> pitastrudl: drazji za mizerno "izboljsanje" delovanja
<pitastrudl> sploh nism uzeu dedicated grafe
<slax0r> csgo ni gpu hungry
<pitastrudl> vem ja
<pitastrudl> 140 fps ingame
<pitastrudl> 10/10
<idioterna> men insurgency cist spodobno dela na haswellu
<slax0r> js sme uzeu haswella
<idioterna> na i7 laptopu
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<slax0r> pa dobro, saj taka huda razlika v ceni tut ni :)
<slax0r> edin pri ramu ne vem kaksna je razlika v ceni
<slax0r> samo vem pa da skylake se ful slabo prodaja, ker dejansko ne prinasa nekih hudih izboljsav napram haswellu
<slax0r> tu pa tam kak fps vec, pa se to po vecini samo na integrated grafiki
<slax0r> kolk si pa zagonu za vse skupaj?
<pitastrudl> 600
<pitastrudl> 16gb ddr4
<pitastrudl> nov case, 250gb ssd , B150m pro-dh mobo
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<slax0r> se kar poceni
<slax0r> js sm dal nekih 950
<slax0r> z graficno vred
<slax0r> 4690k, gtx 960, antec edge 750w, 8gb ddr3, 1tb disk, 120ssd, gb gaming 3 z97x mobo
<pitastrudl> nice
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja ja..imaš 6p
<CrazyLemon> no need to brag about it
<zdobbie> just sayin'
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj si nam prinesel iz spanije??
<zdobbie> empanado in kostanj
<CrazyLemon> i'll take both
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/russhie/status/676323137399705600
<Pepelka> Maruša Žabkar auf Twitter: "Danes v poštnem nabiralniku. Ni hec. https://t.co/uzxJbl2h9e"
<dz0ny> zdobbie: old
<zdobbie> dayumn
<zdobbie> not as old http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/policisti-na-sedezu-sds-in-v-prostorih-poslanske-skupine.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Policisti na sedežu SDS in v prostorih poslanske skupine
<Pepelka> »Policija preiskuje prostore največje opozicijske stranke SDS. Preiskava poteka tako na sedežu stranke, kot tudi v prostorih njihove poslanske skupine. Informacijo so potrdili v stranki in pojasnili, da so preiskovalci pod drobnogled vzeli poslanca Andreja Širclja, bojda v zvezi s slabo banko.«
<CrazyLemon> mi ne beremo 24ur.com! novaSMTHstran.si or go home!
<zdobbie> ok
<zdobbie> http://nova24tv.si/aktualno/policija-vdrla-na-sedez-najvec-opozicijske-stranke-sds/
<Pepelka> Policija vdrla na sedež največje opozicijske stranke SDS | Nova24TV
<Pepelka> »Policija je danes vdrla na sedež Janševe SDS. Uradno preiskujejo pisarno in vso korespondenco poslanca SDS Andreja Širclja in s tem povezano dogajanje okrog slabe banke (DUTB), neuradno pa naj bi zasegli kar vso korespondenco največje opozicijske stranke. Kot je znano, je bil Andrej Šircelj na začetku eden izmed neizvršnih direktorjev slabe bank. Po naših podatkih naj bi že obiskali poslančevo pisarno v državnem zboru in zasegli vso elekt
<CrazyLemon> to! edini kredibilen medij!
<zdobersek> V D R L I
<CrazyLemon> seveda..kako si upajo na sedež velikega vodje kr vdreti not..kdo pa mislijo da so ffs
<speed-> ne samo to da so vdrli, kaj vse jim bodo se 'podtaknili'
<speed-> direkt z murgel 100%
<idioterna> kucana so kot ovna uporabl za vrata razbit
<CrazyLemon> lool!
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/Pizama/status/676695135300661248
<Pepelka> Boštjan Gorenc auf Twitter: "Kako groba neuporaba dvojine. https://t.co/ISCaJ0FNe7"
<CrazyLemon> haha
<zdobbie> kek https://twitter.com/SuzanaP24ur/status/676699913208639488
<Pepelka> Suzana Perman auf Twitter: "Knovs (Grims) naj bi ad hoch hotel na terenu izvajat nadzor nad NPU. Zloraba KNOVSA?"
<zdobbie> but dayumn
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 6P is almost as heavy as u
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ikr
<zdobbie> rabim pa ocitno microsim kartico
<zdobbie> al neki
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nano*
<idioterna> femto?
<zdobbie> pikto
<zdobbie> zdejle trije astronavti picijo na ISS
<zdobbie> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html
<Pepelka> NASA Television | NASA
<Pepelka> »NASA Television provides live coverage of launches, spacewalks and other mission events, as well as the latest news briefings, video files, and the This Week @NASA report.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lies
<CrazyLemon> govorijo o kanalizaciji
<zdobersek> astronauts poop too
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ewww!
<CrazyLemon> T - 6min
<CrazyLemon> T -3min
<zdobersek> HERE WE GO
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymanCg5kncE
<Pepelka> Sherlock: The Abominable Bride - Trailer - BBC One Christmas 2015 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Programme website: http://bbc.in/1NmRv8s Sherlock & Watson must use all their cunning to combat an enemy from beyond the grave. #sherlock«
<zdobersek> oold
<zdobersek> noice
<CrazyLemon> kje so pa spravili tretjega? v tisto vrečo?
<zdobersek> zunej se drzi
<CrazyLemon> makes sense..more room for water
<CrazyLemon> .imdb better call saul
<jabuk1> Better Call Saul (TV Series 2015– ) 47 min Crime,Drama
<jabuk1> Ocena: 8.9/10 (109,793 glasov) MT: 128 user
<jabuk1> The trials and tribulations of criminal lawyer, Saul Goodman, in the time leading up to establishing his strip-mall law office in Albuquerque, New Mexico.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2066001433/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3032476/
<msev-> lol http://www.banggood.com/Handmade-Winter-Cap-Hat-Woolen-Knitted-Crochet-Mustache-Beard-Warm-Mask-Ski-p-1015650.html
<Pepelka> Handmade Winter Cap Hat Woolen Knitted Crochet Mustache Beard Warm Mask Ski Sale-Banggood.com
<Pepelka> »Only US$5.99 , buy best Handmade Winter Cap Hat Woolen Knitted Crochet Mustache Beard Warm Mask Ski sale online store at wholesale price.UK/USA direct.«
<matjaz> čaki, a je bil Sherlock prestavljen na božič?
<dz0ny> who cares
<dz0ny> we have the expanse leak
<matjaz> expanse?
<matjaz> .imdb expanse
<jabuk1> Expanse (2010) 5 min Short,Drama
<jabuk1> Ocena: 6.9/10 (15 glasov) MT: 2 user
<jabuk1> In this expanse of land, there's freedom to breathe again.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/withoutabox/vi3803842329/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1659333/
<dz0ny> >	.imdb the expanse
<dz0ny> .imdb the expanse
<jabuk1> The Expanse (TV Series 2015– )  null
<jabuk1> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi905753113
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3230854/
<matjaz> se mi je dol stegnilo ja, bom prečekiral
<pitastrudl> ej CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> maš kako zvočno za prodati? :D
<CrazyLemon> ej pitastrudl ..nimam
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> worth a try
<pitastrudl> haha
<Matthai> daj poglej na dealextreme... imaš usb vočne za par ojro
<pitastrudl> ill see
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej v EU skladišče če boš že naročal pri DE
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> ty
<zdobbie> a bod dons kej de-surgencyja
<lynxlynxlynx> "Za obravnavano območje so predvsem pomembne: trilateralna komisija Italija-Slovenija-Hrvaška-Črna gora"
<lynxlynxlynx> nekdo ne zna Å¡tet
<msev-1> Lol
<zdobbie> a bod dons kej de-surgencyja
<zdobersek> ne
<CrazyLemon> no a bo
<zdobbie> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa ve
<idioterna> js vem da se otroc se niso slekl
<idioterna> pol morjo pa se pizamo nase spravt
<idioterna> ~2 uri minimalno
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> a ni ponavadi bed time okrog 7.30pm?
<idioterna> ja
<msev-1> Dons majo zurko
<CrazyLemon> https://www.collaboraoffice.com/code/
<CrazyLemon> libreoffice in der cloud
<msev-> awesome
<CrazyLemon> tile insurgents so ratal zelo deadly
<CrazyLemon> dva shota pa me ze ubije
<matjaz> a na coop?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a igras? in zakaj ne igras z nami
<matjaz> igram, sam bolj malo
<matjaz> drgač pa ja, po updateu so fulj boljši boti
<CrazyLemon> najbl na jetra mi pa grejo RPGji k ne gre niti blizu tebe
<CrazyLemon> pa te ubije
<CrazyLemon> tistega zravn pa ne
<zdobbie> armor
<idioterna> sej ubije te blast damage
<idioterna> pa armor je tis
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> kar nardi da prezvis
<idioterna> zanc ko smo trikrat enak tekl tam zadi pr verticality
<idioterna> pa nas je trikrat rpg ubil
<idioterna> sm se cetrtic teku
<idioterna> pa dal heavy armor
<idioterna> sm pa prezveu
<zdobbie> ezpz
<CrazyLemon> sej mam armor
<CrazyLemon> tanatabulsi
<CrazyLemon> pa ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> na jetra mi predvsem gre da ce je skupina in prileti rpg
<CrazyLemon> js umrem drugi pa prezivijo
<CrazyLemon> i dont wanna die alon :(
<CrazyLemon> alone*
<idioterna> aja dunno js zmer umrem k rpg prleti
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: you don't die alone
<zdobbie> you're just the only one that dies
<zdobbie> but friends all around
<idioterna> every living creature dies alone
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0Z8gEZI874
<Pepelka> Donnie Darko - Every Living Creature On Earth Dies Alone - YouTube
<Pepelka> »-Donnie, o que Roberta Sparrow disse pra você? -Disse que cada criatura viva na terra morre sozinha. -E como se sentiu? -Eu me lembrei da minha cadela. -Ela ...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie real friends die with you!
<idioterna> 23:02< Carko> https://i.imgur.com/qBes7dk.jpg
<idioterna> 23:02< Carko> blade runner
<idioterna> 23:02< Carko> (peking drgac)
<pitastrudl> kek
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-16
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> ste se le zbudil :)
<zdobersek> ma dej
<slax0r> napsy: bolan
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/ArnesInfo/status/677044862328422400
<Pepelka> Arnes auf Twitter: "Na TV SLO2 prihaja dokumentarc o slovenski hekerski sceni. Jutri ob 20:00! #hekerji https://t.co/ut0QzoWBxK https://t.co/oPjfC779Jj"
<slax0r> slovenija je premajhna da bi mela hekersko sceno :P
<napsy> sez U
<idioterna> js tut mislm da si ne predstavlas kolk je slovenija velika
<slax0r> detect sarcasm: FAIL
<zdobbie> YO BOZOS
<zdobbie> THIS SHIT IS GETTING CLOSED
<zdobbie> THE INTERNET IS GETTING CLOSED
<zdobbie> MELANIA CAN U HELP
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NiT3ORs-UY
<Pepelka> Rand Paul Opening Statement on Trump and Rubio | CNN Republican Debate - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Senator Rand Paul opening statement on CNN Republican debate in Las Vegas, Nevada focusing on foreign policy and terrorism. The candidates on the stage inclu...«
<slax0r> I beat the internet
<slax0r> with a stick
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzF1KySHmUA
<Pepelka> For the undying 9/11 MORONIC JET FUEL ARGUMENT - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Why don't these dumb things die?«
<slax0r> JET FUEL DOES NOT MELT STEAL BEEMS!
<zdobbie> just bends 'em, is all.
<CrazyLemon> is there jet fuel in skylake processors????
<slax0r> get over it, find a job :D
<pitastrudl> kek
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CWSyAXgUkAAFs_p.mp4
<napsy> precise fail
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/QirAsXa.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sweating like a pig [✔]
<idioterna> mislm da sm bral da je zlo common fetish ce se zenska mal sveti
<napsy> I dont's gets it
<idioterna> ni sicer pametn v hrib biciklirat tkole
<idioterna> ampak za pozirat je pa verjetn kr ok
<idioterna> napsy: cesa?
<idioterna> a oily massage fetisa?
<napsy> ja, sam tam neki vidis
<napsy> tu pac ne vidis nic
<idioterna> ja to sam zato k ma pod bandolierjem obleko
<idioterna> ce neb mela se tut CrazyLemon neb tok prtozvou
<napsy> :)
<idioterna> ceprov on mislm da bi si zelel bl izrazite prsi
<CrazyLemon> true that
<napsy> nude snakcet
<napsy> snacket
<idioterna> ja sej ni nude
<idioterna> sam skos se vid
<napsy> no fun
<CrazyLemon> idioterna naah..moje prsi so kul take kot so!!
<CrazyLemon> http://hmarco.org/bugs/CVE-2015-8370-Grub2-authentication-bypass.html
<Pepelka> Back to 28: Grub2 Authentication Bypass 0-Day
<CrazyLemon> am..what now?
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko greš v root shell brez autha
<CrazyLemon> i dont get it
<zdobersek> \backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 6 more
<zdobersek> \backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace\backspace
<CrazyLemon> omg you rooted sky!
<idioterna> ce mas fizicn dostop do masine itak vedno lahko vse zivo nardis
<zdobersek> loh kr kabel odstekas
<zdobersek> B O N K E R S
<CrazyLemon> ce kabl odstekas..a je to DOS?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/12316645_1005955666110567_798686948372281443_n.jpg?oh=0b169ef16e51072de60fd0dc4d2bc00b&oe=56DBF232
<CrazyLemon> oziroma..ce dva kabla izstekas..a je to DDOS?
<zdobersek> idioterna: but omg the children
<zdobersek> gerekt http://www.siol.net/priloge/kolumne/miha_mazzini/2015/12/apokalipsa_v_nedeljo.aspx
<Pepelka> Miha Mazzini: Apokalipsa v nedeljo | Miha Mazzini - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Po nekaj tednih sem se vrnil v Slovenijo in se znašel v očesu orkana, s katerim se odloča usoda sveta.«
<idioterna> Spolno občevati z živalmi in delati medvedjo uslugo – le kaj je s tem mislil? V kaj nas bo silil novi zakon?
<idioterna> legit
<zdobersek> A SI READY A SI READY
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dba3JrMps7o
<Pepelka> MEDVEDI - SLON IN SADEZ - YouTube
<zdobersek> besedilo je ... precej tematsko prilagodljivo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.inepa.si/institut-inepa/novice/257-vabilo-dogodek-mreza-nvo-vkljucujoca-informacijska-druzba.html
<Pepelka> Vabilo na dogodek mreže NVO za vključujočo informacijsko družbo
<Pepelka> »Zavod Inštitut za elektronsko participacijo - INePA«
<zdobersek> kaj je to nek Delakorda affair
<CrazyLemon> nepotism man..nepotism
<lynxlynxlynx> oba (oz. vsi trije) so aktivni na različnih področjih, brez kaj dosti konkurence
<lynxlynxlynx> tako da težko govoriš o nepotizmu
<zdobbie> k
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtl1/v/t1.0-9/12346327_906401656110243_5799778868242605164_n.jpg?oh=298e8fe396206ef3cf4b7d7c8ce8a58f&oe=56E62C46
<CrazyLemon> my favourite type of fish!
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/12373373_1091871370853038_3969331527629801086_n.jpg?oh=32d75eaad1d2652eaf4196d8fd15c744&oe=56DAE9CA
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> oziroma https://www.facebook.com/Val202/photos/a.106712439368941.4113.101152449924940/1091871370853038/?type=3
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> Val 202 - Chronik-Fotos | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Vsako nepooblaščeno širjenje te fotografije je nezakonito.«
<napsy> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> dobre
<msev-> dz0ny, a mi znaš povedat kaj je tuki narobe http://pastebin.com/jHiNjveT
<Pepelka> C:\Users\PC\Documents\Arduino\libraries\NewPing\NewPing.cpp:15:1: error: protot - Pastebin.com
<msev-> probam eno knjižnco k je avr specifična shekat da bo delala za 32-bitno ploščico (esp8266)
<zdobersek> C:\
<msev-> nevermind
<msev-> sm popravu
<msev-> nism shrani prtisnu
<msev-> k sm zamenov vse uint8 z uint32
<msev-> in zj dela
<msev-> yeeees
<msev-> mislm vsaj kompajla
<msev-> ne vem a dela a ne
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> msev-: hacker :)
<msev-> restecpa dz0ny
<msev-> :D
<msev-> thats how we roll
<msev-> (alfi nipič move with head)
<CrazyLemon> čaki..danes je star wars premiera ane
<zdobbie> jutri afaik
<metalcamp> danes, 23:59
<zdobbie> => jutri
<msev-> the force awakens
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu danes..tisti iz australije so že gledali
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTrgRYa2wbI
<Pepelka> Meet the 26-Year-Old Hacker Who Built a Self-Driving Car... in His Garage - YouTube
<Pepelka> »George Hotz, the first person to hack the iPhone, says he built a self-driving car in a month. How did he do it? Bloomberg's Ashlee Vance went to Hotz's home...«
<zdobersek> all I care is are there insurgents on the rise this evening
<CrazyLemon> vprašaj general majorja
<zdobersek> insurgent control to major idioterna
<idioterna> jih
<idioterna> na openstack meetup morm jt
<zdobersek> wat een excuse
<CrazyLemon> a tak si ti..openstack > brothers in arms ..mhm its cool.. just remember that brothers don not forget
<zdobbie> wa that a double negation
<CrazyLemon> do*
<zdobbie> was*
<pitastrudl> fak
<pitastrudl> povsod bojo spoilerji
<pitastrudl> i cri
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl bi pa Å¡el danes na premiero ... :D
<metalcamp> pitastrudl: obstaja chrome extension za tvoj problem
<zdobbie> pa je res dons
<CrazyLemon> nowai
<zdobbie> yewai
<metalcamp> told ya!
<metalcamp> :)
<CrazyLemon> yay?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie js grem insurga insurgentse v insurgency.. you are welcome to join me
<CrazyLemon> but if you dont..i wont cry (too much)
<zdobbie> mam taylor swift maraton
<pitastrudl> metalcamp aja, js sm tut slišu sam je baje samo za twitter
<pitastrudl> al neki
<metalcamp> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/force-block-the-star-wars/bplpphlobgcnjhoglonpnkooaaenlmol
<Pepelka> Force Block: the Star Wars spoiler blocker - Chrome Web Store
<Pepelka> »Block pages containing spoilers from Star Wars: The Force Awakens, with smart pattern detection and a whitelist for false alarms.«
<metalcamp> nisem Å¡e preizkusil
<metalcamp> real test starts at 23:59
<pitastrudl> ok
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: I wanna join now
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> bom bil visible na steamu
<CrazyLemon> pa joinaj
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: mumble?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie off already?
<zdobbie> yeeeeeh
<CrazyLemon> meeeeeeh
<zdobbie> can't carry all night
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you can if you put your heart into it!
<CrazyLemon> or mind?
<zdobbie> naah
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-17
<upd> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @17.12.2015 0:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 100% jugozahodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:39:29, Kulminacija: 10:59:04, Sončni zahod: 15:18:38
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 39min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> kwa se kr spite vsi
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 4.2°C @17.12.2015 6:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 90% jugovzhodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:58, Kulminacija: 11:02:19, Sončni zahod: 15:23:41
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk1> Danes bo delno jasno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo. Več oblačnosti bo na vzhodu države. Po nižinah bo megla ali nizka oblačnost, ki bo ponekod ostala večji del dneva. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 3 do 7, na Primorskem do 13 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo povečini sončno, občasno pa bo ponekod tudi nekaj oblačnosti. Zjutraj in dopoldne bo po nižinah megla ali nizka oblačnost, ki se lahko pojavi tudi ob morju. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -4 do 0, ob morju okoli 3, najvišje dnevne od 6 do 11 stopinj C.
<napsy> ceste so spolzke
<napsy> pazite
<pitastrudl> pešhonda do faksa
<pitastrudl> :p
<metalcamp> pitastrudl: oni extension za chrome deluje, sicer je malo trigger happy pa kljub temu
<zdobersek> je suis wtf http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/12/norma_korosec_portret.aspx
<Pepelka> Blondinka s televizijskega soočenja: Je suis Norma | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Nikogar me ni strah, zato me ni treba označevati za homofoba. Fobija, če mogoče kdo ne ve, je manični strah. In tega pred homoseksualci res nimam, pravi hči nekdanje manekenke Norma Korošec.«
<metalcamp> nekdanje manekenke?
<zdobersek> apparemment
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/t8FlB7v.jpg
<idioterna> zdobersek: a da bi mela ok otrostvo ce bi mama mela punco pa ni nikol pomislna?
<zdobbie> ocitno ne
<zdobbie> Pravi, da je očeta vedno pogrešala. V življenju je velikokrat iskala potrditev, občutek, da nekomu nekaj pomeni, veliko časa se je ukvarjala s svojim videzom. "Prepričana sem bila, da nisem dovolj lepa, ker če bi bila, oče ne bi odšel."
<zdobbie> kva je to nek obratni Ojdipov kompleks
<idioterna> zgleda
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/KarenMN/status/677111492135661569
<Pepelka> Karen Kringle auf Twitter: "🎄 He's making a database He's sorting it twice SELECT * from contacts WHERE behavior = 'nice' SQL Clause is coming to town 🎄"
<zdobbie> escape your Santa letters, boys and girls
<idioterna> he doesn't sanitize his inputs?
<CrazyLemon> "Programerski način razmišljanja mi je zelo blizu, ker problem razdela na majhne, rešljive enote, ki jih potem sestaviš skupaj in rešiš problem. Analitično razmišljanje mi je zelo blizu."
<CrazyLemon> suddenly..shes like 30% hotter
<idioterna> a norma
<CrazyLemon> norma!
<CrazyLemon> mislim..shes cute either way
<napsy> ce je man-e-kenka
<napsy> pa zanima jo programiranje
<CrazyLemon> napsy ne..hci nekdanje manekenke
<napsy> aja :)
<zdobbie> ziher uporablja PHP
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie fuj to! pejt si usta umit.. kakšne pa maš
<CrazyLemon> .imdb everest
<jabuk1> Everest (2015) 121 min Adventure,Biography,Drama
<jabuk1> Ocena: 7.2/10 (67,973 glasov) MT: 64/100
<jabuk1> A climbing expedition on Mt. Everest is devastated by a severe snow storm.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1946006297/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2719848/
<napsy> a je za kj ta film?
<CrazyLemon> you tell me! :)
<CrazyLemon> or i'll tell you čez 24+h
<CrazyLemon> http://www.pcworld.com/article/257045/6_5m_linkedin_passwords_posted_online_after_apparent_hack.html
<Pepelka> Update: LinkedIn Confirms Account Passwords Hacked | PCWorld
<Pepelka> »The breach is so serious that LinkedIn itself is advising people to change their LinkedIn passwords immediately.«
<CrazyLemon> danes pa je itak čas za #hekerji.si !!
<metalcamp> mhm
<metalcamp> ob 20.00?
<zdobersek> pol dans spet nc ne bo
<CrazyLemon> yup and yup!
<pitastrudl> najs
<pitastrudl> slo2 ne?
<yang> Evo danes ob 20h film hekerji, ceprav mislim, da bi bil boljsi naslov crackerji
<yang> ker govori predvsem o razlicnih vdorih in pisanju zlonamerne kode
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> dons smo na faksu delal bash pa grep
<pitastrudl> veri nice
<CrazyLemon> pisanju zlonamerne kode..haha :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče eden je kaj spisal..drugi niso kaj dosti pisali
<yang> :)
<yang> http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2015/12/16/angler-survived-438-days-sea-accused-cannibalism/
<Pepelka> Angler Who Survived 438 Days at Sea Accused of Cannibalism - OutdoorHub
<Pepelka> »Early last year, 47-year-old José Salvador Alvarenga shocked the world when he washed ashore in the Marshall Islands. The Mexican fisherman is believ...«
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: but no python?
<pitastrudl> dz0ny: za programiranje se ucimo javo
<pitastrudl> pač je reku da nas uci programirat
<pitastrudl> ne pa javo
<pitastrudl> to za drugi predmet
<pitastrudl> to mamo nek računalniški praktikum kjer delamo prakticne stvari al neki podobnega
<pitastrudl> nevem kako bi opisu predmet
<pitastrudl> prej smo delal malo v cju
<pitastrudl> mislim da bomo kasneje v assembly programiral atmega kontrolerje
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: zanimivo, no ce bi rad kaj praktičnega delal http://www.niteoweb.com/jobs
<Pepelka> Jobs - NiteoWeb
<Pepelka> »Open job positions at NiteoWeb.«
<dz0ny> :>
<pitastrudl> kaj je to
<pitastrudl> sam ne znam programirat
<pitastrudl> kako bom pol delu tm
<idioterna> nauc se ane
<idioterna> kaj se pa zamudis
<dz0ny> devops je skoraj to kar se z bash ukvarjas
<pitastrudl> nice
<siska> uf to ma murko na cez
<siska> ta tip je totalen kreten, ga poznam od malega
<dz0ny> to je en drug murko :D
<pitastrudl> kaj ima kdo izkušnje z tujimi weather providerji ker nekateri imaj čist napačne temperature
<siska> dz0ny, nisem tistega mislil :)
<pitastrudl> kako načeloma oni dobijo podatke, sklepam da od arsota? samo kako imajo potem vsi razlicne podatke
<zdobersek> via bash scripting
<zdobersek> I shit you just a little
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne dobijo via arso..sami imajo svoje modele za napovedovanje
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl poglej si !g windyty
<Pepelka> Windyty, wind map & forecast https://www.windyty.com/
<CrazyLemon> imaš 4x4km model ki je dokaj natančen
<zdobbie> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/veterinarji-o-medeni-aferi-to-je-le-vrh-ledene-gore.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Veterinarji o medeni aferi: To je le vrh ledene gore
<Pepelka> »Nekateri slovenski čebelarji so na črnem trgu kupovali pripravke za zatiranje varoj pri čebelah, čeprav so vedeli, da ti pripravki niso uradno registrirano zdravilo in da obstaja možnost, da bodo ti pripravki škodovali tako čebelam kot ljudem. Črni trg je bil zelo razpreden, opozarjajo veterinarji.«
<zdobbie> MEDENE GORE
<zdobbie> TAKE THEM CHANCES GODDAMMIT
<yang> aha
<yang> to pa mi je zadnjic govoril en kolega o tem
<yang> to tej varoji
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CWa-ZfIXAAA_yqG.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kaj so varoji
<idioterna> varo pomen pozor po finsk
<yang> to je baje nek parazit pri cebelah k je velik kot recimo velikost srca pri cloveku in mori cebele
<CrazyLemon> torej parazit ki je 10-20x večji kot čebela?
<zdobbie> it is known.
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/rhEGt.jpg
<zdobersek> steel wire can't bend steel beams
<zdobersek> but nice try
<idioterna> alderaan had WMDs
<zdobersek> had or 'had'?
<idioterna> there is no proof
<zdobersek> trust and verify the shit out of it
<yang> CrazyLemon: ne, to je sorazmerje, pri cebelah je priblizno v taki velikosti kot je srce pri cloveku, torej nevem za kake 1/30 cebele je velik
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varroa_destructor
<Pepelka> Varroa destructor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  ne potrebujem glih 3d mape celega sveta :D
<pitastrudl> njihov app je tut mal bl lesen
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl jah ne vem js kaj potrebuješ če nisi napisal.. :)
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa https://www.windyty.com/?temp,45.489,13.700,8    <- bookmarkaj pa imaš hitr dostop do slovenije :)
<Pepelka> Windyty, wind map & forecast
<Pepelka> »Ubercool wind animation all over the world. Wind and weather forecast for kiters, surfers, pilots and anyone else.«
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl na telefonu pa uporabljam weatherpro
<zdobersek> but u not a pro
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek said who?
<CrazyLemon> current weather: sunny
<CrazyLemon> there..like a pro
<zdobersek> not here u amateur
<CrazyLemon> well..i can say with 100% accuracy that here is clear sky and sun is shining
<CrazyLemon> so yea... pro material right here
<CrazyLemon> <-
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  navadno stran/app ki kaže napoved v enostavnem zapisu
<pitastrudl> pa da je vsaj pribložno točna
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl no like i said..windyty
<pitastrudl> aha zdej vidm ja
<pitastrudl> mal bols ja
<pitastrudl> not bad
<pitastrudl> z laptopom mal lesenpo uprablat
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  na telefonu imam weather timeline
<pitastrudl> je ful lep app
<pitastrudl> pa ma več providerjev
<pitastrudl> samo envem kateri je dober
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kaj pa vem..meni ne zgleda preveč lepo :D
<pitastrudl> kaj da ne
<pitastrudl> material design
<CrazyLemon> https://lh6.ggpht.com/O4vSf1q4_YZsytT9RJH4HvfCAYhgh7LkAfOPc__VTmNkMvdpXIN4rj0Tl5jf8zoNkw=h900-rw     tole je lepo
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.ggpht.com/nwGPLts7dL_wXysy_AOVjs9jboPyT5MXbympzO_KQkgsCi8azFOEvj3rj0yLkiOLDlRO=h900-rw
<CrazyLemon> pa widget si lepo naštimaš
<CrazyLemon> pa je to to
<dz0ny> lol #slo-tech is epic today
<pitastrudl> dunno
<pitastrudl> why
<pitastrudl> kaj se dogaja
<dz0ny> resurrection of irc ...
<dz0ny> cerkvena propaganda :>
<zdobbie> http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2015-martin-shkreli-securities-fraud/
<Pepelka> Martin Shkreli Arrested on Securities Fraud Charges
<Pepelka> »32-year-old suspected of plundering Retrophin to pay debts«
<pitastrudl> neki sm napisu v kanalu
<pitastrudl> let the drama begin
<pitastrudl> al neki
<pitastrudl> kaj so eni ful proti al kaj
<dz0ny> it's over
<zdobbie> kter junak
<pitastrudl> fak
<zdobbie> a nima anny tut kiwiirca?
<pitastrudl> trying to be edgy but i failed
<dz0ny> https://bou.si/rest/nono.gif
<dz0ny> ne resno danes gledam trailer in se mi reklama za proti pokaže na yt
<dz0ny> ffs
<zdobbie> a za gayliene
<CrazyLemon> norma!
<dz0ny> a to je vzklik k si jo naredu?
<CrazyLemon> ko sm jo naredu? :D
<zdobersek> ne, na ulci je vidu mucenico
<CrazyLemon> js nism naredu norme..jesus did
<CrazyLemon> she's a child of jesus
<msev-> ej a kdo od vs kj iz aliexpressa naroči?
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/3x36jy/heres_an_album_of_a_few_of_my_favorite_oscar/
<Pepelka> Here's an album of a few of my favorite Oscar winning actors and actresses in some of their best movies. : funny
<Pepelka> »4680 points and 741 comments so far on reddit«
<yang> nc ne kupujem od kitajcev razen curryja
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa curry kupval od kitajcev?
<yang> za kuharijo
<idioterna> ampak to je indijska mesanica zacimb
<yang> ja, ampak jo tud kitajci uporabljajo v kuhni
<zdobbie> a ponaredke kupujes
<idioterna> kitajci kurkumo uporabljajo?
<idioterna> dunno, nism se vidu
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> zihr jo, zdej k vsi vse uporablamo
<yang> ja piscanc s karijem s cim mislis da je ?
<idioterna> mislm da ni kitajska jed.
<CrazyLemon> albanska?
<idioterna> mislm da je v originalu iz rotterdama.
<CrazyLemon> makes sense..indijci so z ladjami pripeljali zacimbe.. nizozemci pa so priskrbeli piscance
<zdobbie> you must search the Bern https://theintercept.com/2015/12/17/wheres-bernie-media-ignores-sanders-though-hes-more-popular-than-trump/
<Pepelka> Where’s Bernie? Media Ignores Sanders Though He’s More Popular Than Trump
<Pepelka> »More people like Bernie, but in terms of coverage by the mainstream media, Trump is besting Sanders 23 to 1 by some estimates.«
<upd> !g  CP1252
<Pepelka> Windows-1252 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows-1252
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CWcDXGfUsAAuEW7.mp4 just chillin'
<pitastrudl> msev- ja kolega je narocu se mi zdi da par oblek, zakaj
<msev-> mi bo idioterna pomagal :)
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqpSODRr2v8
<Pepelka> FRÖHLICHE WEIHNACHTEN (REMI GAILLARD) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Si parfois vous vous sentez con et inexistant, imaginez comment doit se sentir le Père Noël. Bonnes Fêtes quand même.«
<metalcamp> joj
<pitastrudl> heh
<metalcamp> :)
<pitastrudl> kak ta tip Å¡e ni v zaporu pristal haha
<metalcamp> https://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/1dyj36/why_has_remi_gaillard_been_able_to_avoid_jail_time/
<Pepelka> Why has Remi Gaillard been able to avoid jail time? : explainlikeimfive
<Pepelka> »41 points and 19 comments so far on reddit«
<metalcamp> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9mi_Gaillard
<Pepelka> Rémi Gaillard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<metalcamp> occupation: prankster
<pitastrudl> kek
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ayLqn90QOQ
<Pepelka> Postupanje policije prema pješakinji u Osijeku - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Priopćenje za medije: U srijedu, 16. prosinca u 11.25 sati, u Osijeku, na raskrižju ulica Prolaz Ante Slavičeka i Hrvatske Republike, policijski službenik Po...«
<zdobbie> the feck
<CrazyLemon> MC_saban is famous :>
<zdobbie> y
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie njegov nick je omenil božič
<zdobbie> omgomgomgomgomg https://twitter.com/stephenfry/status/677464295131729920
<Pepelka> Stephen Fry auf Twitter: "@DinaZivkovic @kitkant Best of luck - I hope it's a SLOVEly result x"
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie wat
<zdobbie> tole sem najdu
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rk42JhgAng
<Pepelka> Kje pa je mama? Za otroke gre - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Otrokom je jasno. Otroci si želijo očeta in mamo. Na referendumu 20. 12. z glasom PROTI pokažite, da spoštujete želje in potrebe vsakega otroka. Koalicija Za...«
<zdobbie> dub-over of the year
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVx_Xv79GnA
<Pepelka> Za otroke gre! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Make your own Hitler video at http://downfall.jfedor.org/«
<zdobbie> a so ze sproduciral 'za otroke gre' logo, z lepo obkrozenim ZA?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zADlrRKMIds
<Pepelka> Elaskia - Calling Out My Name - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Essential Night - La Nuit ne dort jamais http://www.essentialnight.fr ★ Subscribe to our channel: http://bit.ly/1jRMWJW ★ Follow us on: Facebook: https://www...«
<CrazyLemon> kekmeister: plz help
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^?
<zdobbie> help who
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you tell me
<CrazyLemon> ti si to meni poslal
<zdobbie> vcerej, ko si se skrivu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie skrival?
<zdobbie> offline mode na steamu
<CrazyLemon> nism se skrival..sej sm ti napisal da grem igrat pa si ti napisal da gledaš taylor swift
<zdobbie> ja, ampak kok nej vem, kter server joinat?
<zdobbie> ce si ti ze v igri
<CrazyLemon> sej ne rabiš vedet..če gledaš taylor swift
<zdobbie> but I stopped
<CrazyLemon> you never stop when its taylor swift in question
<CrazyLemon> nč..hekerjev ni več grem js insurgeat
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kolk se bos trpel?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie wat
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kolk casa se bos antisurgal
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne vem
<CrazyLemon> mogoce 20min se
<CrazyLemon> mogoce pol ure
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-18
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> BEAT YA
<zdobersek> HA
<napsy> that's what she said
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> ?
<napsy> lp
<speed-> morgen
<zdobersek> aja
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<CrazyLemon> its too late now
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hOtqPFpGdQ    evo za zamudnike
<Pepelka> #hekerji.si - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sploh imamo Slovenci hekerje? Kdo so, zakaj vdirajo v tuje računalnike in se prosto sprehajajo po internetu? Kaj jih žene ter ali je danes kaj drugače, kot j...«
<zdobersek> a kdo koristi dve sim kartici za isto stevilko?
<zdobersek> live-commenting #hekerji.si
<zdobersek> dat drone footage
<zdobersek> organizacija xorg je tipicna hekerska druzba
<zdobersek> wut
<zdobersek> like, http://www.x.org/wiki/XorgFoundation/
<Pepelka> X.Org Foundation
<zdobersek> miha_ == miha ?
<CrazyLemon> wat now
<CrazyLemon> http://www.moddb.com/mods/mudandblood/news/mud-and-blood-update-2
<Pepelka> Mud & Blood: Development Update #2 news - Mod DB
<Pepelka> »After a few months of silence we are back to showcase what's being worked on.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: insurgency je source engine?
<zdobersek> yess
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dont think so
<zdobersek> ye
<zdobersek> je
<CrazyLemon> enake source engine je kot za tf2, hl2 ipd
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek res?
<CrazyLemon> enak*
<CrazyLemon> cs:go etc.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cs:s for sure ma isti engine
<zdobersek> cs:go pa semizdi tudi
<CrazyLemon> aja.. če uporablja source engine.. ja uporablja ja :D
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/WXhMeFb.png
<zdobersek> exactly
<zdobersek> dz0ny: u installin'?
<CrazyLemon> he just teasin'
<zdobersek> kul film
<zdobersek> GTA: Brezovica http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/med-begom-z-ukradenim-vozilom-povzrocil-vsaj-stiri-nesrece-in-se-zaletel-v-policiste.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Med begom z ukradenim vozilom povzročil vsaj štiri nesreče in se zaletel v policiste
<Pepelka> »Lastnik je opazil, da mu je moški ukradel vozilo, ki je bilo parkirano pred hišo. Za tatom se je zapeljal z drugim vozilom, pri tem pa še poklical policijo. 26-letnik je med begom povzročil nekaj nesreč.«
<CrazyLemon> sweet!
<CrazyLemon> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=445873309
<Pepelka> Steam Workshop :: SOCOM: Insurgency
<Pepelka> »Steam Workshop: Insurgency. SETUP INSTRUCTIONS http://socomsource.com/setup LIVE STREAM http://twitch.tv/socomsourceBringing SOCOM to Insurgency, one map at a time. This mod has only been in development for a few months a«
<zdobbie> http://www.twitch.tv/macabre215 streama ta mod
<Pepelka> Twitch
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: v cem je fora tega?
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/Hedge76/status/677465444182179840
<Pepelka> BatHedge auf Twitter: "@MartinShkreli I wasn't kidding. I really did, you little shit."
<zdobbie> k-k-k-k-karma
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie cesa tega
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: tega moda
<zdobbie> shit, meet fan http://cyclingtips.com.au/2015/12/aso-to-withdraw-tour-de-france-and-other-events-from-uci-worldtour-calendar/
<Pepelka> ASO to withdraw Tour de France and other events from UCI WorldTour calendar | CyclingTips
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie new maps, new weapons, new everything?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: but where's me first-person view
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie its 3rd person or 1st
<CrazyLemon> you can switch views
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: v insurgencyu??
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie s tem moddom ja
<CrazyLemon> !g socom mod third person view
<Pepelka> Third Person/Crosshair Support:SOCOM Style - Steam Community https://steamcommunity.com/app/222880/discussions/0/618457398955052594/
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: anyway, ksne nastavitve so ble to vcerej?
<zdobbie> tisti rpgjevci so bli zadekani do amena
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja..tko je če imaš shitload insurgents pa na brutal
<CrazyLemon> odkar je spremenjen AI so veliko bl brutalni
<CrazyLemon> pa ubijejo te ze z enim strelom
<CrazyLemon> i hate that
<CrazyLemon> so not RL stuff
<zdobbie> u noice
<CrazyLemon> sej kmalu pride nov updejt..sm vidu da so meli zadnjih 6 dni beta teste
<CrazyLemon> nekaj tudi povezanih z RPG blast radius
<zdobbie> widened, I hope
<CrazyLemon> pa neki se omenja nek ranking system
<CrazyLemon> za competitive matches
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/scena/film/novice/2015/12/v_vojni_zvezd_sila_se_prebuja_tudi_slovenec.aspx
<Pepelka> V novi Vojni zvezd igra tudi Slovenec, 23-letni Andrei iz Ljubljane | Film - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V sedmem delu Vojne zvezd se na strani upornikov bori tudi Slovenec. To je Andrei Lenart, 23-letnik, ki je nastopil tudi v filmu Kingsman: Tajna služba.«
<zdobbie> zomg wat een pioneer
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Oh Wonder - Landslide. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1stxUqNJINE
<CrazyLemon> https://v1.std3.ru/71/b7/1450110575-71b77b2bd06f431f2bd0b4abb983738f.gif
<upd> such C
<zdobersek> c? more like webassembly
<zdobersek> anyway, ready to address those insurgents
<upd> zdobersek, ?
<zdobersek> ? what?
<upd> kakšen webassembly
<zdobersek> asm, but for the interwebz
<upd> but C win ?
<jabuk1> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2QwL2JyYWRwaXR0LmJjMmQyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/1a5a0c57/968/brad-pitt.jpg
<zdobbie> no, webassembly wins
<Sky[x]> dan
<zdobbie> GOOD DAY SIR
<CrazyLemon> fcker..you scared him :(
<zdobersek> I SAID GOOD DAY
<CrazyLemon> i fckin hate emails with no unsubscribe link..ampak je 'log in and change your email settings'
<CrazyLemon> pa se ko se prijavis..ni mogoce izbrisat accounta
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa je unsubscribe link in ne dela / ni izpolnjen
<CrazyLemon> mail serverji bi mogli zavračat take maile :)
<zdobersek> maybe that's what you deserve, drazen@ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡el na ta mail :)
<CrazyLemon> na ta mail po tvoji zaslugi prejemam crypto lockerje :)
<zdobersek> next one will
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYZ42Q9YrbU k
<Pepelka> robot CRO intro - YouTube
<zdobersek> don't let your dreams be dreams!
<upd> so JUST DO IT
 * CrazyLemon is hungry
<zdobbie> jst se mam kle like 4 bars o' milka
<zdobbie> 3 bars
<CrazyLemon> i want burgers man...burgers!
<CrazyLemon> f' milka
<Sky[x]> jst bi pa eno kitajsko :>
<CrazyLemon> kitajsko milko?
<Sky[x]> piscanec v sladko pekoci omaki ;)
<CrazyLemon> sounds ok..but burgers man.. burgers
<zdobbie> dz0ny: a bos joinu insurgency
<dz0ny> zdobbie: sry no
<dz0ny> next time
<zdobbie> o.o
<matjaz> dane sem slišal en dober army izraz ki paše v insurgency
<matjaz> COIN
<idioterna> hm
<matjaz> cunter insurgency
<idioterna> mogoce bi js mogu
<idioterna> sam mislm da morm
<matjaz> counter*
<idioterna> jit gor pomagat torto delat
<zdobbie> cakes are overrated
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAYL5H46QnQ&t=1m33s
<Pepelka> Threw It On The Ground - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Download on iTunes: http://goo.gl/gcVR7 THREE T-Shirt designs!: http://goo.gl/jr4sY So many things to throw on the ground! Featuring Ryan Reynolds and Elijah...«
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: idioterna: https://github.com/NYTimes/gizmo
<Pepelka> NYTimes/gizmo · GitHub
<Pepelka> »gizmo - A Microservice Toolkit from The New York Times«
<idioterna> wow nice
<idioterna> Sky[x]: thanks
<Sky[x]> np ;)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dz0ny is more dota2 type of a fella
<CrazyLemon> p.s. kmalu bo winter sale na steamu
<CrazyLemon> za vse ki vas mika insurgency
<Sky[x]> ne hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> mogoce nism bil dovolj clear.. za VSE, ki VAS MIKA
<CrazyLemon> za tiste ki vas NE mika.. just ignore the sale
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie anyway..i'm gonna insurge some baddies so.. you're welcome to join
<zdobersek> you're tearing me apart lisa
<dz0ny> idioterna: fyi https://github.com/Masterminds/glide/releases/tag/0.8.0
<Pepelka> Release Release 0.8.0 · Masterminds/glide · GitHub
<Pepelka> »glide - Vendor Package Management for Golang«
<netkat> za bl nerodne v igrcah, kot npr jst, telnet telehack.com
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie fyi.. insurgency update alert
<CrazyLemon> !g sourcetv
<Pepelka> SourceTV - Valve Developer Community https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/SourceTV
<Sky[x]> lp
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-19
<zdobbie> HNNNNGG https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CWj3ahnWoAAZLBa.jpg:large
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> jutro
<jabuk1> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<zdobbie> dat justice system https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34M2zdLc-2U
<Pepelka> Netflix - Making A Murderer - Episode 1 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »He served 18 years for a crime he didn't commit. Now he's on the line again, and some want to see him put away for good. The 10-episode documentary series MA...«
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quEtipaJWQI
<Pepelka> We're Not Gonna Take It...Any More - Bernie Sanders - DNC DWS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In light of the recent DNC debauchery.«
<zdobbie> aaand restored
<zdobbie> http://www.npr.org/2015/12/19/460361192/dnc-restores-sanders-campaigns-access-to-voter-files-after-data-breach?live=1
<Pepelka> DNC Restores Sanders Campaign's Access To Voter Files After Data Breach : NPR
<Pepelka> »A software glitch let Sanders staffers see data from rival Hillary Clinton's files. But Sanders said the retaliation went too far, and filed a lawsuit in federal court to regain access to the data.«
<idioterna> ja sej to je tut v videotu
<zdobbie> ja cist na zacetku je en news panel
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/vezje/posts/787026831424417
<Pepelka> 125 računalnikov, 80 LCD zaslonov,... - Prostovoljno društvo Vez-je | Facebook
<Pepelka> »125 računalnikov, 80 LCD zaslonov, tiskalniki in ogromno dobre volje. Hvala Lidl Slovenija za to neverjetno decembrsko donacijo! Sedaj pa gre Vez-je...«
<CrazyLemon> lidl is aight
<pitastrudl> sehr gut
<pitastrudl> a mislš da majo kak extra sata  kabl
<pitastrudl> :-D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tebi vedno nekaj manjka ... :D
<pitastrudl> :DD
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kaj še vse ti manjka da sestaviš računalnik? napajalnik?? :)))
<pitastrudl> haha ne
<pitastrudl> rabim sata da prikucim se en disk
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: TĀLĀ & Banks - Wolfpack. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpY7ZvgO-Ns
<pitastrudl> http://www.tubalr.com/
<Pepelka> Tubalr - A simple tool for enjoying music videos!
<Pepelka> »Tubalr is a simple way to enjoy great music videos.«
<yang> Simona Weiss je umrla - 53 let :/
<CrazyLemon> rip
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lYn7840kQU
<Pepelka> Rameses B - Star Wars - YouTube
<Pepelka> »♪ Rameses B - Star Wars ♪ ➞Follow my Spotify playlist: http://smarturl.it/SpotifyJompz ➞Free Download: http://bit.ly/1TJkaYZ ♪Jompa on Facebook https://www.f...«
<pitastrudl> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Holy Holy - A Heroine. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0mYWwfRk_M
<pitastrudl> no pls
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSbdoXnThYE
<CrazyLemon> whats wrong with heroine?
<Pepelka> Thomas Hayes ft Kyler England - Golden (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Get the track: http://enhanced.lnk.to/6QYcR Follow Thomas Hayes ● SoundCloud: https://soundcloud.com/thomashayesmusic ● Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/th...«
<pitastrudl> its too strong
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6.5°C @19.12.2015 9:00 UTC.
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 92% jugovzhodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:15, Kulminacija: 11:03:16, Sončni zahod: 15:24:18
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @19.12.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 100% severnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h) megla
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:47, Kulminacija: 11:00:01, Sončni zahod: 15:19:15
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> fak
<CrazyLemon> očitno bom mogu it na kolo
<pitastrudl> zmrznu bom v lj
<CrazyLemon> ni druge
<CrazyLemon> .imdb sicario
<jabuk1> Sicario (2015) 121 min Action,Crime,Drama
<jabuk1> Ocena: 8/10 (47,708 glasov) MT: 81/100
<jabuk1> An idealistic FBI agent is enlisted by an elected government task force to aid in the escalating war against drugs at the border area between the U.S. and Mexico.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi252490521/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3397884/
<napsy_> lp
<dz0ny> https://www.reddit.com/r/archlinux/comments/3xf7wv/my_sysclassthermalcooling_device1_is_controlling/
<dz0ny> Crazylemon ∆
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny povzetek prosim :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zanimivo.. povzetek: acer sux
 * CrazyLemon se uči o linuxu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> na RH tečaju? :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja!
<matjaz> kjhe si sošolc :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz o/
<CrazyLemon> meni mal Å¡teka stream
<CrazyLemon> a tebi tudi matjaz
<matjaz> desktop normalno prikaže, zgoraj webcam pa šteka
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ok kul.. nisem edini
 * CrazyLemon gleda Å¡e skoke na slo2
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, jest tud
<matjaz> pa kofe in sendvič
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..kosilo sm lih mel :D
<CrazyLemon> zato pa sm zamujal cca. 30min
<matjaz> sej sm jest tud, pa se je itak kasneje začelo
<matjaz> systemd je demon :)
<matjaz> pa včeri sem pogledal #hekerji.si, kako sm umrl ko je ženska ki vodi novice rekla da je Xorg ena izmed večjih hekerskih organizacij
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kje pa je chat?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz klikni na vprašaj
<matjaz> a, tnx
<matjaz> oba Prevca 1. in 2.
<matjaz> mojstra
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jp!!
<CrazyLemon> fckin champs
<idioterna> a tret je pa polde prevc
<CrazyLemon> tretji brat ni na tekmovanju
<idioterna> a
<CrazyLemon> skace pa tudi tretji brat ja.. tudi dokaj uspesen je bil lani
<CrazyLemon> domen, cene pa peter
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hOtqPFpGdQ#t=15m25s
<Pepelka> #hekerji.si - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sploh imamo Slovenci hekerje? Kdo so, zakaj vdirajo v tuje računalnike in se prosto sprehajajo po internetu? Kaj jih žene ter ali je danes kaj drugače, kot j...«
<yang> idioterna: zdej vem kako si ti Suni dobil
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hOtqPFpGdQ#t=17m30s  a tega se spomnis Totahosa haha
<Pepelka> #hekerji.si - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sploh imamo Slovenci hekerje? Kdo so, zakaj vdirajo v tuje računalnike in se prosto sprehajajo po internetu? Kaj jih žene ter ali je danes kaj drugače, kot j...«
<CrazyLemon> odmor!!
<matjaz> končno
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> me pa zanima koliko je udelezencev
<matjaz> mene tud, oa nikjer ni cifre
<yang> idioterna: ta te je heknu na poljanah Totahosa
<matjaz> glej to
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/uxtTd74.gifv
<matjaz> se bo treba mal poigrat
<CrazyLemon> matjaz postavi vprašanje :P
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kul :)
<matjaz> a nej ga vprašam če je za emacs al vim? :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne ga poslusat..pwd je print working directory :D
<matjaz> vem :D
<matjaz> aha!
<matjaz> vim user!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jp
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tist k je upal na 'osnove' se zdaj križa :D
<CrazyLemon> z systemd na vim :DD
<matjaz> Å¡e vmesni korak je bil razlaga pwd, ls in cd
<matjaz> po systemd
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja :D haha.. he's all over the place
<matjaz> zdej me pa resno zanima, kolk folka nima pojma zdej kaj razlaga :D
<napsy_> ka to gledate?
<CrazyLemon> bravo matjaz !!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<matjaz> :SD
<matjaz> ;D
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ #hekerji.si 2.0
<napsy_> aja smo ze tak dalec? :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ mhm
<CrazyLemon> fyi..resno razmišljajo o drugem delu ker baje je dovolj materiala :)
<napsy_> bi mogu prvega najprej pogledat
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ na jutubih je
<napsy_> kul, neki za dans zvecer
<idioterna> yang: pojma nimas
<matjaz> bravo CrazyLemon !
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz :p
<matjaz> dobiš +
<idioterna> yang: mene je suni tko dobila da je rekla da bi sla z mano kolesart
<idioterna> nobenih drugih stvari ni blo
<yang> Dober dokumentarec ta o slovenskih hekerjih
<yang> idioterna: ma dobro hecam te mal :)
<yang> na #slovenia so ope talal tistim puncal na katere so ciljal
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, a pol bo še tečaj?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pol?
<CrazyLemon> kdaj pol?
<matjaz> ne vem, reku je da se bo SElinux obravnaval kasnej na tečaju
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja...čez 10min
<matjaz> aja tko je mislu :D
<matjaz> vmes pa seveda Å¡e docker, osnove programiranja pa priprava pice
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz haha :D
<CrazyLemon> priprava pice me ne zanima :P
<yang> mene pa zanima priprava pice
<matjaz> ma mal sreče, da .pub fajli nimajo veze pri povezovanju, čene mu zdaj nebi blo nič jasno
<yang> nisem je se spekel
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz povej da je to bilo pretežko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> yang pico pripravit pa ni nobena znanost
<yang> a je lazje kot osnove programiranja ?
<CrazyLemon> yang veliko lažje!
<yang> :)
<matjaz> sem vedu! :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz haha
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> js tudi :D
<CrazyLemon> ves čas govori za rsa :D
<matjaz> ja :D
<matjaz> tole se zdej lahko zavleče
<CrazyLemon> matjaz in spet isto počne :D
<matjaz> na hard :D
<matjaz> dej vpraš zakaj so ti drugi ključi not v /etc/ssh
<matjaz> :sd
<CrazyLemon> ne upam :p
<matjaz> jest tud ne :D
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, zdej si lahko daš v CV da si zelo strokoven
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja..sam housing predstavnik je to povedal..pa Å¡e posnetek imam kot dokaz! :P
<CrazyLemon> http://store.steampowered.com/app/222880/ !! tisti ki nimate!
<Pepelka> Save 85% on Insurgency on Steam
<CrazyLemon> 2.24€ !
<Pepelka> »Take to the streets for intense close quarters combat, where a team's survival depends upon securing crucial strongholds and destroying enemy supply in this multiplayer and cooperative Source Engine based experience.«
<matjaz> a so že razprodaje?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz zgleda
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/opica/status/678246726927581185
<Pepelka> Nina Kožar auf Twitter: "Štefka je idiotom, ki so pred Kučanovo hišo zažigali njegovo biografijo, prišla ven ponudit čaj. :)"
<yang> Matthai: Sem te videl v "Hekerjih"
<zdobbie> u famous now
<CrazyLemon> matjaz povej če se kaj zanimivega zgodi v teh zadnjih 10ih minutah :)
 * CrazyLemon bbl
<matjaz> CrazyLemon mogoče rata zbootat VM, who knows :D
<idioterna> yang: js nism nikjer bil op
<zdobbie> http://store.steampowered.com/app/222880/
<Pepelka> Save 85% on Insurgency on Steam
<Pepelka> »Take to the streets for intense close quarters combat, where a team's survival depends upon securing crucial strongholds and destroying enemy supply in this multiplayer and cooperative Source Engine based experience.«
<CrazyLemon> matjaz in.. kaj je se počel leon
<zdobbie> and here I am, just waiting to fight insurgents
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie insurgency time?
<CrazyLemon> hm..updejt je na voljo
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: how much
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie just a bit
<zdobbie> 0 or 1?
<CrazyLemon> well.. 3 million bits actually
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> js bi tut surgal kej
<idioterna> grem vprasat za clearance
<CrazyLemon> ampak ...
<CrazyLemon> We’ve just broken our record of most players online!
<CrazyLemon> pa 2mio igralcev je
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t..res je ogromno igralcev
<CrazyLemon> 10k jih je online
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi pa sm vidu tam 2-3k
<CrazyLemon> anyway..js sm v gameu
<CrazyLemon> če kdo kaj rabi ping me na steamu
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> am
<idioterna> kaj pomen v gejmu
<idioterna> da je na udba serverju?
<idioterna> najbrz ne?
<zdobbie> ne, najprej gre solo
<zdobbie> haxe umerkat
<zdobbie> for no valid reason whatsoever
<CrazyLemon> kaj bom na udba serverju
<CrazyLemon> ce ni nobenga gor
<CrazyLemon> in ce ne vem a boste sli igrat ali ne
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..igram na public strežniku
<zdobbie> jabomosli
<idioterna> no pridemo zdele
<idioterna> vsaj js gringo pa rakun i guess
<zdobbie> ... eventually
<idioterna> verticality survival
<netkat> iatelethon http://telethon.archive.org/
<Pepelka> Internet Archive Telethon
<saso> ...
<napsy_> um
<napsy_> pa je nekaj novih obrazov tu
<napsy_> ma to kj veze z onim #hackers.si al ka ze
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ novi obrazi? kje?
<napsy_> saso, pa se en od prej
<zdobbie> a je bil #ubuntu-si omenjen?
<zdobbie> bomo moral narest hekerski tecaj?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: dve minuti kasneje je zaključu
<matjaz> sem glih Star Wars pogledal
<matjaz> awesome shit
<dz0ny> #nospoilers
<CrazyLemon> +1
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kdo je pa to prevajal http://i.imgur.com/Nq9JzXg.png ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny noben..če je freya
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny drugače pa ne vem vsakega stringa<->prevajalca na pamet :)
<CrazyLemon> poglej na LP
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sm mislil da is ti :)
<dz0ny> sm mislu mental + si nardit
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čisto možno :)
<dz0ny> zdej k nergaš 0 :>
<CrazyLemon> looks a lot like me..če sm honest :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope nism bil js
<CrazyLemon> https://www.transifex.com/elementary/teams/11831/sl/
<Pepelka> Log in · Transifex
<Pepelka> »Log in to your Transifex account. Or sign up to start your own project or help translate an existing one.«
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-20
<zdobbie> nc
<zdobbie> gremo neki narest za otroke
<zdobbie> ezpz
<zdobbie> yay we're famous https://www.reddit.com/r/atheism/comments/3xigg0/pope_francis_is_urging_slovenians_to_reject/
<Pepelka> Pope Francis is urging Slovenians to reject marriage equality and restore heterosexual-only marriage. Seems the pope who asked "Who am I to judge" has decided he should be the judge after all. : atheism
<Pepelka> »2220 points and 97 comments so far on reddit«
<pitastrudl> jutro
<goatse> |       |             \          |      |
<goatse> |       .             |         |        :
<goatse>         |             |        \|        |
<goatse>  \       | /       /  \\\   --__ \\       :
<goatse>   \      \/   _--~~          ~--__| \     |
<goatse>    \      \_-~                    ~-_\    |
<goatse>     \_     \        _.--------.______\|   |
<goatse>       \     \______// _ ___ _ (_(__>  \   |
<goatse>        \   .  C ___)  ______ (_(____>  |  /
<goatse>        /\ |   C ____)/      \ (_____>  |_/
<goatse>       / /\|   C_____)       |  (___>   /  \
<goatse>      |   (   _C_____)\______/  // _/ /     \
<goatse>      |    \  |__   \\_________// (__/       |
<goatse>     | \    \____)   ----   --'              |
<goatse>     |  \_          ___\       /_          _/ |
<goatse>    |              /    |     |  \            |
<goatse>    |             |    /       \  \           |
<goatse>    |          / /    |         |  \          |
<goatse>    |         / /      \__/\___/    |         |
<goatse>   |         / /        |    |       |        |
<goatse>   |          |         |    |       |        |
<zdobbie> kay
<msev-> Lawl
<msev-> Aj to robot
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-si zdobbie
<idioterna> luskan ascii 'art'
<CrazyLemon> the guy's an asshole
<idioterna> the asshole part certainly features prominently
<CrazyLemon> a je danes solsticij ?
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> jutr pomoje
<CrazyLemon> danes al jutri se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 5.3°C @20.12.2015 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 90% jugovzhodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:50, Kulminacija: 11:03:45, Sončni zahod: 15:24:40
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: he?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: danes je
<idioterna> js pa babico pelem volt
<zdobbie> jst pa porivam gigabajte skoz 1mbit upload bandwidth na github
<zdobbie> k me na AWS se niso aktiviral
<zdobbie> banda lena
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie he kaj?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: msg chanserv n shit?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja..napisi ane
<zdobbie> y
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tko da vidim ce te opa
<msev-> A dons je najkrajsi dan
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja
<zdobbie> msev-: ye
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> fak kaka megla je u lj
<pitastrudl> učer u kopru soncek, 13 stopinj
<CrazyLemon> pa najdaljša noč! kakšno naključje ane! najkrajši dan pa najdaljša noč v enem dnevu!
<zdobbie> :O
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie k
<zdobbie> i haz the power
<pitastrudl> pridem u lj, sploh nisem vedel da sm v lj
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie to je sam za asshole bannat (pun intended)
<pitastrudl> sehr gut ja
<pitastrudl> 7kick CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> kr ne dela
<pitastrudl> fak
<zdobbie> AYE AYE
<CrazyLemon> 8kick pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> hue
<msev-> Pa se mj nc ne zdi da se je kj dost skrajsval v zadnem mescu
<CrazyLemon> msev- pa se je! 2min na dan! or smth like that
<zdobbie> we can make a graph
<zdobbie> we have the technology
<CrazyLemon> do it..do it in ascii
<zdobbie> like this:
<zdobbie>  /
<zdobbie> to je dolzina ncoi
<zdobbie> noci
<zdobbie>  \
<zdobbie> dolzina dneva
<pitastrudl> oy whey
<zdobbie> do u even lift
<CrazyLemon> thats like..beautiful art
<pitastrudl> veri beutiful
<pitastrudl> hm hm
<pitastrudl> kaj majo pri vseh letalskih druzgah enake meritve za 1 "handluggage" al whatever
<pitastrudl> to pomen da al vzamem en mini kovček al pa nahrbtnik
<pitastrudl> ugh
<pitastrudl> druzbah*
<pitastrudl> zjutri so prsti se cist trdi
<idioterna> nimajo pr vseh enako
<idioterna> ampak naceloma en mejhn ruzak ni problematicn
<zdobbie> ryanair je more tight
<zdobbie> aja, hand-luggage
<zdobbie> po star allianceu prides skoz tud z enim kovckom, ce je pod 8kg
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> nesmem pozabt uzet tehtnice da stehtam zadevo
<zdobbie> i.e. loh v kovcek porines rukzak s laptopom
<zdobbie> inception style
<pitastrudl> a ni to mal tko, waste of space
<pitastrudl> kek
<pitastrudl> da bi se ruzak notr tlacu
<pitastrudl> nevem ce bom lahk laptop uzeu ker je tezk u pm
<pitastrudl> probook 6560b
<pitastrudl> ma Å¡e za docking station
<pitastrudl> tk oda je tm okol 3gk
<pitastrudl> 3kg*
<pitastrudl> al več
<zdobbie> baterijo dej v zep
<pitastrudl> haha
<zdobbie> na verigo pa okol vratu
<pitastrudl> nevem ce bi me spustil skozi
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> morm se še obrit drgač bom šou na random search
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a greš v nemčijo?!?
<CrazyLemon> prinesi nazaj en kebab pls..tnx!
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> lel
<pitastrudl> ja punca rekla da je kebab kr dobr tam
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl če greš v munchen bi raje pivo kot kebab :P
<pitastrudl> samo da je pa burek boljši tukaj
<pitastrudl> ah ne, prestopim v zürichu
<pitastrudl> grem v hamburg
<pitastrudl> :p
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> a v zurich letis ob dveh popoldan?
<pitastrudl> uhhh
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> sedmih zjutraj
<pitastrudl> why
<pitastrudl> pa ne danes, ampak v sredo
<idioterna> aha pol letis z adrijo
<pitastrudl> da
<idioterna> ob dveh popoldan je avro 100
<idioterna> k ma ful vec prostora
<pitastrudl> aha
<idioterna> zjutri pa zvecer je pa crj 900
<idioterna> k ma ful manj placa :)
<pitastrudl> aaa sam res
<pitastrudl> tisti mali adria letala
<pitastrudl> k konzerva
<pitastrudl> i remember
<pitastrudl> sm se ene dvakrat furu z njimi
<yang> pitastrudl: na CCC gres ?
<pitastrudl> CCC?
<yang> ja, k pravis da gres v Hamburg
<pitastrudl> tist kongres k majo al whatever?
<pitastrudl> nah
<pitastrudl> k punci grem
<yang> lahk bi izkoristil pa bi sel istocasno na CCC
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<yang> ceprav zdaj itak ni vec kart za dobit
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5bTbVbe4e4
<Pepelka> ORBCOMM-2 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »With this mission, SpaceX’s Falcon 9 rocket will deliver 11 satellites to low-Earth orbit for ORBCOMM, a leading global provider of Machine-to-Machine commun...«
<pitastrudl> ja tudi finančno nevem kako bi šlo čez pa cajta ni spet tok
<idioterna> mislm da bi to da gres k punci loh izkoristil za to da se s punco ukvarjas
<CrazyLemon> ja pitastrudl ..zakaj bi ves cas sexal ce pa lahko gres na CCC
<pitastrudl> ^
<pitastrudl> ja sam res
<pitastrudl> bom CrazyLemon-a dal v kovcek
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl da bom sexal zate? c'mon dude
<pitastrudl> ga poslal na CCC z kebabom
<CrazyLemon> :P
<pitastrudl> :p
<pitastrudl> jaja
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/456/19073676180_d8f1788ec7_b.jpg
<idioterna> gre dvakrat na dan v zurich :)
<pitastrudl> aha
<msev-> A ccc je ksn sejm
<yang> Torej gres po spolne usluge v Hamburg, a te ne bi cenej prslo ce bi si eno v svojmu kraju dobil ?
<yang> Pa se veckrat bi lahka ...
<CrazyLemon> yang its all about the money with you :D
<idioterna> najbrz se ni nkol bil zalublen
<yang> ma jst sem vse to sprobal, pa se ni izslo pol glih zarad dnara
<yang> je rekla "Du bist zu weit"
<idioterna> jah
<CrazyLemon> a to pomeni "nimas dovolj denarja za moje usluge"?
<idioterna> ce bi ti res blo kej do nje bi se preselu k njej
<yang> kam pa, v kletno stanovanje njenega oceta ?
 * CrazyLemon off -bike time
<yang> sej ni sama zivela
<yang> msev-: IT konferenca je
<idioterna> ja madonca no
<idioterna> teb je res vse cist nemogoce
<yang> https://events.ccc.de/congress/2015/wiki/Main_Page
<yang> idioterna: nevem ce sem takrat ze bil polnoleten, kaj se bom selil :)
<yang> najboljs da bi se kr porocu po drugem srecanju
<yang> pitastrudl: ne bit razocaran prevec, ce se ti ne bo izslo cez cas, do takrat pa uzivaj maksimalno
<pitastrudl> yang money < gf
<yang> pr zenskah se vse vrti okol denarja
<idioterna> no, it really doesn't
<yang> kako pa ti to ves, ce si bogatas
<idioterna> it wasn't always thus
<idioterna> jsm s suni ze vec k 16 let in ko sva zacela skupi kolesart sva oba vozila zlo stare rablene specjalke
<idioterna> in bla oba skos broke
<idioterna> tri leta, dokler nism dobu joba na voljatelu, pol sva pa par let ful potovala, pol sva si pa zrihtala psa in sva spet nehala potovat
<idioterna> na sreco, ker ce ne bi, pol zdele ne bi bil bogat
<yang> 16 let, slis se k da bosta do smrti skupi
<idioterna> ni nemogoce
<yang> sej je lepo to, da se ljudje ze v prvo ujamejo
<yang> ni pa zelo pogosto
<idioterna> ja ne smes bit zivcn
<idioterna> ja nc
<yang> dejansko se gre samo za dober kompromis, dokler obema odgovarja je ok, ko pa en misli da mu ne odgovarja vec pa nimas vec kaj praskat. Koneckoncev je partner le neka tuja oseba
<idioterna> to the javor!
<idioterna> ma dej no
<idioterna> nc ni tuja
<yang> hocm rect iz druge druzine
<idioterna> in itak da vedno odgovarja ce sta oba strpna pa solidarna pa prijazna en do druzga
<idioterna> ce nista pol pa nikol ne odgovarja
<yang> no pejd mal nad meglo, lp
<pitastrudl> vsak drugace na to gleda pa tudi ni isto za vsen
<pitastrudl> vse*
<yang> tocno
<yang> Ob 1230 bodo sporocil volilno udelezbo
<zdobbie> 1300
<zdobbie> 1230
<zdobbie> sry
<zdobbie_> 9.30%
<pitastrudl> rip
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/wfnBNvK.gifv
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm57qo3eYe8
<Pepelka> How to open the gates - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This is the best way to open any gates«
<yang> http://www.volitve.gov.si/referendum/udel_ve.html
<Pepelka> Referendum o ZZZDR-D � 2015
<yang> u mater kaj se je fairphone 2 podrazil
<yang> 530 eur
<yang> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pine64/pine-a64-first-15-64-bit-single-board-super-comput
<Pepelka> PINE A64, First $15 64-Bit Single Board Super Computer by PINE64 Inc. — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »PINE A64 is the world's first 64-bit expandable Quad Core 1.2Ghz supercomputer, tablet, media center, and more... starting at just $15.«
<matjaz> tale PINE bo moj prvi KS pledge
<yang> :)
<matjaz> al pa ne
<yang> idioterna: a tkole bi se znal peljat ? http://i.imgur.com/1y3sNgk.gifv
<matjaz> 19 usd za PINE pa 12 USD za poštnino
<matjaz> nekak mi ne gre skupi
<idioterna> yang: no idea
<idioterna> yang: moja babica je 90 stara in je tok progresivn clovk da je volila "za"
<idioterna> "kaj se utikujejo!"
<idioterna> je rekla
<idioterna> also zdobbie_
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/RhXVNxT.jpg
<zdobbie_> lol no
<jabuk1> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<idioterna> now i know why you say "kek" so often
<zdobbie_> krampus ein koenig
<zdobbie_> erste*
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> mhm
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ce ima kdo kak dober link zakaj za nov projekt uporabit Go lang, da je dobro argumentirano se priporocam :)
<zdobbie_> http://i.imgur.com/N8UkzWB.jpg
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<zdobbie_> laughed himself to sleep
<zdobbie_> the lucifer worshipper
<yang> idioterna: a si ji pomagal obkrozit ?
<yang> matjaz: 12 usd postnina ni veliko, ce je iz nevem ZDA ali Kitajske
<yang> pa verjetno jo morajo racunati, ker drugace bi bili na cisti zgubi
<idioterna> yang: ne
<idioterna> pomagal sem ji samo prit do volisca, ker tezko hodi
<idioterna> itak je pametna, ne rab moje pomoci pr tem
<yang> kul, men je zadnjic ena 90 letna kupla cokolado, sem vzel eno mejhno pa je rekla "vecjo vecjo dajte"
<yang> ko jo vedno pohvalim da dobro zgleda za 90 let
<zdobbie_> wat een gigolo
<yang> pol je sla clo tja do unih lepih vreck, vzela eno, in dala cokolado noter pa rekla "srecen bozic"
<yang> al je rekla "vse dobro v novem letu" ne vem
<yang> enkrat prej pa je rekla "vam bom kupla cokolado, ce bom le se ziva naslednjic"
<yang> mal je za hece
<yang> zenska kadi, pa bi ji dal kakih 10 let manj
<yang> tko da to da kadilci umirajo mlajsi ni cist res
<yang> verjetno uni umrejo mlajsi ki razvijejo raka na pljucih
<idioterna> seveda je cist res
<idioterna> vsaka pokajena cigareta ti skrajsa zivljenje za kok ze
<idioterna> ene 4 leta al kok
<yang> :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zdobbie_
<idioterna> there's a surge going on
<zdobbie_> dejmo pol
<zdobbie_> for all to be equal
<idioterna> 3 minute
<idioterna> sam za pit grem iskat
<yang> matjaz: a si pledgal $59 4K Media PINe 64 ?
<yang> ker zgleda da edin ta je komplet z napajalnikom+ohisjem
<matjaz> ne nisem Å¡e
<matjaz> razmišljam o tistem za 29
<yang> tisto 15$ pa 19$ je samo board-chip
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: halp
<yang> matjaz: hm ni mi jasno en je PINE 64+ 1GB RAM, pol je pa se tadrug PINe-64 2 GB RAM
<yang> mislim PIne-64+ 2 GB
<yang> aja sej pise +1 GB (+10 USD)
<matjaz> jap
<matjaz> ta z 2GB me zanima
<matjaz> za power ima itak micro USB, tko da ne rabim tistega za 59
<yang> pise "light asembly required"
<yang> narocit se da samo z 1GB
<yang> nevem kaj smatrajo pod light assmbly
<matjaz> sej se da naročit z 3GB rama
<matjaz> $29, 4279 backers
<matjaz> z 2GB*
<matjaz> to da je treba sestavit, je pa verjetno za ohišje
<matjaz> da ga sam namontiraš
<yang> aha
<yang> jaz bi takega z ohisjem narocil
<yang> ampak tam vidim so za 59 $ samo z 1GB
<matjaz> to je pa pol ta za %), tega pa ni v 2GB verziji
<matjaz> Å¡e
<matjaz> za 59*
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nč ne bo..lih pršu s kolesa
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa grem na kosilo
<yang> ohisje se verjetno lahko kasneje tudi pri nas dobi
<matjaz> mogoče ja, odvisno, kolk bo popularna zadeva
<yang> aha vidim ja da se napaja kar preko microUSB
<yang> verjetno potem res najboljse kar tisto za 29 usd
<yang> ko je ze 2 GB v osnovi, ker pri 59 usd moras se + 10 usd za 2 GB dopčlacat
<yang> pol je sor se enkrat drazje
<matjaz> ta za 59 je v bistvu isti kot za 19, samo da je še kabel za napajanje, ohišje in 8GB kartica z Androidom
<yang> ja
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: volt mors se
<idioterna> ce nisi
<matjaz> se bolj splača vzet tistega za 29 :)
<yang> 8 GB ti itak ne koristi kaj dosti, verjetno bos vecjo kartico noter dal
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nisem..pa trenutno se mi ne da
<CrazyLemon> sm zmatran
<idioterna> dej no
<CrazyLemon> pa lačen
<idioterna> da bo anny jezna
<CrazyLemon> pa stuširat se moram
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/SDl757I.jpg
<yang> pejt z biciklom d ovolisca bos hitro
<yang> jst mam 3 minute pes do volisca
<idioterna> a si ze su?
<CrazyLemon> 2.8k km sm naredu letos!
<yang> ma, ne grem
<idioterna> si bom zapomnu
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20151220_134447.jpg   today in umag
<idioterna> nice
<idioterna> today on javor: https://bou.si/pic/batch/solstice-javor
<CrazyLemon> zgleda suho :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm čist umazan bil že včeraj..danes pa sploh
<idioterna> ja not v megli je kr blat po asfaltu
<CrazyLemon> -climb-2 zgleda kul :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..bbl
<yang> matjaz: sux, samo kreditne kartice sprejemajo
<yang> CrazyLemon: bravo
<yang> ja v ljubljani je ze cel dan gosta megla
<yang> idioterna: enkrat morm z avtom po tej tvoji trasi
<yang> da vidm kje se ti peles
<idioterna> pejt s kolesom
<idioterna> zakaj bi unicval naravo
<yang> sej je avtomobilska cesta
<yang> s specialko se itak drugje kot po asfaltu ne mors vozit
<yang> z gorcem gres pa lahko mal izven cest
<yang> matjaz: http://jp.si/Pine-64.png
<matjaz> *\o/*
<matjaz> yang, evo, tudi jaz http://i.imgur.com/k9c9iDE.png
<matjaz> also, mal ti čudno font rendra
<matjaz> :)
<yang> matjaz: sploh ne najdem nastavitev za naslov za posiljanje... a ti to kje vidis ?
<matjaz> ravno iščem
<yang> nisem nic nastavljal fontov za mozillo, vse je default
<yang> kater font imas ti izbran ?
<matjaz> aha, za naslov te bojo kasneje vprašal
<matjaz> če gre skozi projekt
<yang> jst mam serif 16
<matjaz> Droid Sans Regular
<yang> kolk velikost ?
<matjaz> 10 se mi zdi
<matjaz> v firefoxu imam isto kot ti
<yang> droid sans regular sploh nimam samo drois sans, droid sans mono, droid serif
<matjaz> sej to je droid sans ubistvu
<yang> ok
<matjaz> samo ni italic al pa bold, je regular
<matjaz> :)
<yang> ja lepsi font je kot serif 16
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a mi je kdo kej pisal? :>
<yang> dve zenski sta bli kle sta sprasvali po teb
<zdobbie_> ampak to je ipak Internet
<zdobbie_> tko da sta bla najbrz dva NPUjevca
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hOtqPFpGdQ
<Pepelka> #hekerji.si - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sploh imamo Slovenci hekerje? Kdo so, zakaj vdirajo v tuje računalnike in se prosto sprehajajo po internetu? Kaj jih žene ter ali je danes kaj drugače, kot j...«
 * CrazyLemon je volil
<Sky[x]> volilni molk velja tudi na twitter al ne ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..na twitterju pa ne
<CrazyLemon> na instagramu pa
<CrazyLemon> :p
<matjaz> ta volilni molk je isto kot spoilerji
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> se kr so podatki sam do enajstih
<zdobbie_> .gif well we're waiting
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/ToMjGpz81S7usvTIM8w/giphy.gif
<idioterna> se kr
<idioterna> pa je ze 10 sekund cez 17:30
<zdobbie_> banda
<zdobbie_> http://www.volitve.gov.si/referendum/udel_ve.html
<zdobbie_> 24.99%
<Pepelka> Referendum o ZZZDR-D � 2015
<CrazyLemon> kje je koper?!?!
<CrazyLemon> KJE?!?!
<CrazyLemon> koper, izola, piran pod 20%
<CrazyLemon> ajdovščina pa kr 35%
<zdobbie_> enmal velik
<Sky[x]> a ni to logicno zakaj je tam dol vedno najnizja udelezba? :)
<dz0ny> k so vsi zapohan?
<zdobbie_> k so cel dan na kolesu
<idioterna> to je dobr
<idioterna> ajdovci niso tok zarukani
<zdobbie_> mogoc se zdej stvar ustavi, k je tema
<matjaz> katero okolje je lažje na resourcih, LXDE al LXQT?
<idioterna> http://altwork.com/
<Pepelka> Altwork Station | The new way to work
<Pepelka> »Welcome to the new way to work. Altwork's objective is to redefine how your computer and workstation work with you, to support you in being more productive, comfortable, and healthy. development we need to scale production of the world's first workstation designed for high-intensity computer users.«
<yang> do 16h 25%
<Sky[x]> dokler ne bomo imel e-volitev udelezba ne bo visoka :>
<yang> matjaz: dobro vprasanje, ti bodo odgovorili na #lxde
<yang> matjaz: jst mam LXQT
<idioterna> Sky[x]: to je kr visoka udelezba za tako marginalno zadevo
<yang> matjaz: kukr sem jaz bral mislim, da za lxqt rabis manj resourcov
<idioterna> 0, grem froce skopat
<idioterna> bbl
<Sky[x]> idioterna: mene res zanima en pie chart, startost folka, ki je volil danes
<idioterna> ja moja cela familija je volila
<idioterna> sm vidu podpise v imeniku
<idioterna> je pa res da nismo iz rovt pa vsi smo kr izobrazeni
<idioterna> tko da smo dost slabo reprezentativni
<yang> idioterna: bos kupil altwork ?
<yang> Sky[x]: e-volitve bi najverjetneje lahko ble exploitane
<yang> nevem sicer kako potekajo v ameriki
<idioterna> zdobbie_: js sm si svojga naredu
<idioterna> er
<idioterna> yang:
<yang> pic
<idioterna> nimam doma
<idioterna> odkar kolesarm itak nimam tezav tko da ne bi uporablu
<idioterna> to sm mel ko sm bil se mulc
<yang> hm najvisja udelezba v LJ center
<idioterna> sej ves kaj je lj center ane
<idioterna> http://www.dvk-rs.si/arhivi/dz2004/images/slo_ve.gif
<idioterna> te enote je SDS naredu
<yang> aja tkole zgleda
<idioterna> da ne bi bla lublana tolk nevarna zanje
<idioterna> k v ljubljani vedno masivno zgubijo
<zdobbie_> nje
<yang> se prav pr nas tut kocevski medvedi voljo
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> za bezigradom pa tut domzale pa kamnk
<idioterna> k so bl SDS
<idioterna> center je pa tut grosuplje
<yang> najbolj SDS so gor okol Ptuja
<idioterna> ja
<yang> najbolj za ta rdece so pa primorci
<idioterna> ampak lublano so razdelil zato
<idioterna> da bi zmagal
<idioterna> pa well
<idioterna> they didn't
<zdobbie_> ma lih na vzhodu je nizka udelezba
<zdobbie_> which is k
<yang> shema je cist cudno, verjetn so res razdelil glede na okrozja kjer majo volilno bazo visjo
<idioterna> pa preimenoval so vojasnce pa letalisca
<zdobbie_> je pa v LJ manjsa kokr na druzinskem zakoniku, ker so ble takrat vzporedno nadomestne volitve za zupana
<CrazyLemon> matjaz imo lxqt
<idioterna> pa dvignl davke za reveze pa spustil davke za bogate
<yang> mogoce je pa proporcionalno razdeljeno glede na stevilo prebivalcev v regijah
<zdobbie_> not feelin' the bern
<CrazyLemon> pri meni je bila cela stran prazna in sm bil prvi podpis
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ma ti si su vsaj volt
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: eni tle pa sploh sli niso!
<idioterna> si mormo zapomnt to
<idioterna> za takrat k bo hotu pravice met
<CrazyLemon> idioterna KA-TA-ST-RO-FA
<idioterna> ja
<yang> men ni problem it volit, k ni dalec
<idioterna> slippery slope
<yang> pa do zdaj sem bil na vseh zadevah
<CrazyLemon> lame excuse
<yang> ceprav vcas si mislim, da nima smisla
<idioterna> ja
<yang> ker veliko tega kar se izvoli se kasneje ne uposteva
<idioterna> tle je yang na slikci evo: https://40.media.tumblr.com/ea65877b0156099cb0beaefdcf232705/tumblr_nnoiy8I53b1uu6cgso1_500.jpg
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobbie_> I see him
<idioterna> yang: ce je protiustavno, potem se ne sme upostevat
<idioterna> well he's not on the liberal left
<CrazyLemon> men je cist vseeno za koga volis.. just do it
<CrazyLemon> .gif shia just do it
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/104ueR8J1OPM2s/giphy.gif
<yang> ce zastavijo referendumsko vprasanje tko da se napacno tolmaci, pa je cel referendum razveljavljen, bog jim pomagi
<yang> recimo v primeru trgovin je blo tko
<idioterna> v primeru trgovin so bile posledice protiustavne
<yang> nc niso ble protiustavne
<idioterna> ja so ble
<idioterna> drzava ne more in ne sme subjektom zasebnega prava dolocat, kdaj majo lahko delovni cas
<idioterna> to je prepovedano
<yang> ja pol je lahko vsak referendum protiustaven, tut recimo tale
<idioterna> z ustavo
<idioterna> ja, saj je
<idioterna> ne bi smelo bit tega referenduma
<idioterna> geji bi morali imet enake pravice kot vsi ostali
<yang> ura se ni 19
<yang> ne navijaj zdaj
<idioterna> ja nc ne navijam
<idioterna> to zahteva ustava
<CrazyLemon> agreed
<yang> jst se vzdrzim komentarjev do 19h
<idioterna> ja, men se pa ni treba
<idioterna> farska banda pac izsiljuje in nas vlece v srednji vek
<idioterna> ampak enim je vseeno za pravice drugih
<idioterna> ko bo slo za njihove pravice bodo pa tenko piskal
<idioterna> ostali se jim bomo pa smejal
<yang> jst sem nad volilno udelezbo presenecen, nisem si mislil da bo vec kot 25%
<CrazyLemon> tudi js nism mislil da bo več kot 20%
<idioterna> ja farje pac ljudi prepricujejo
<idioterna> da jim bodo otroke pobral
<idioterna> da bo apokalipsa
<yang> bogve kolk mas je blo danes
<yang> vsake 2 ure ena
<idioterna> ful bo dobr k bodo prepovedal free hardware
<idioterna> bojo rekl da je to sam za teroriste
<yang> ja sej to ze govorijo
<yang> mislim
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> no in ti bos jamral
<yang> to je cist realnost da lahko prepovejo
<idioterna> mi bomo pa rekl "a si terorist al kaj"
<yang> ja tehnologija omogoca tudi zlorabo
<idioterna> pa bomo kupil os x pa se ti smejal k ti nc ne bo delal
<yang> ampak v bistvu pa
<yang> free software je transparenten
<idioterna> who cares
<yang> mogoce bodo samo dolocene aplikacije prepovedal
<idioterna> kr upaj ja
<yang> tiste ki so namenjene kriptografiji
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Future Islands - The Chase. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx39VItLulg
<yang> oz. zadosti je da izdajo zakon, ki prepoveduje kriptografijo
<yang> in je ok
<yang> potem je vseeno kaksen OS imas
<idioterna> me veseli da podpiras tako iniciativo
<yang> sej ne podpiram ampak vidim da je cisto realna moznost, z izgovorom anti-terorizma
<yang> saj vidis kaj so nardil z WI-Fi
<idioterna> kaj?
<idioterna> nc ne vidm
<yang> sicer je pa tudi hardware ze tak, da ne deluje software 100% free na njem, razen res zelo redkih izjem
<yang> ja FCC je skusal preopovedat open source firmware na wifi napravah
<yang> oz. nek del naprave omejit na zaprte driverje
<yang> tisto okoli wi-fi spektruma
<yang> da ne bi vsak saril po tem
<yang> v libreboot projektu imas spisek naprav, ki omogocajo poganjanje free softwera v vecini
<yang> no, jst mam tut wifi router tak
<yang> pa celo dobro deluje
<yang> http://savewifi.org
<yang> kle je dobro obrazlozeno https://librecmc.org/librecmc/wiki?name=Save_WiFi
<Pepelka> libreCMC : The libre Embedded GNU/Linux[-libre] distro.
<Pepelka> »libreCMC : The libre Embedded GNU/Linux[-libre] distro. libreCMC is a fully free embedded OS for a wide range of general purpose computers.«
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the hateful eight
<jabuk1> The Hateful Eight (2015)  null
<jabuk1> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3885543961
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3460252/
<zdobbie_> null
<CrazyLemon> .imdb creed
<jabuk1> Creed (2015) 133 min Drama,Sport
<jabuk1> Ocena: 8.5/10 (20,806 glasov) MT: 82/100
<jabuk1> The former World Heavyweight Champion Rocky Balboa serves as a trainer and mentor to Adonis Johnson, the son of his late friend and former rival Apollo Creed.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3155604249/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3076658/
<CrazyLemon> mja..imdb neki serje okrog parseanja
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the hateful eight
<jabuk1> The Hateful Eight (2015)  null
<jabuk1> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3885543961
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3460252/
<CrazyLemon> meh
<zdobbie_> .imdb the h8ful 8
<jabuk1> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb your ass
<jabuk1> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ how you liking your 6p
<zdobbie_> kul je
<zdobbie_> sim kartico moram ubost, da postane mobilen
<zdobbie_> drgac pa ja, n5 je zdej zlo mejhen
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> 6p je kok..5.7"?
<zdobbie_> ye
<yang> bos mogu oblacila z vecjimi zepi kupit
<CrazyLemon> or or! tist k daš na pas..kaj je tist hudič
<zdobbie_> pedertasl?
<yang> haha
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ ne ne
<CrazyLemon> tist k vsi gradbinci majo
<zdobbie_> torbica za okoli pasu
<CrazyLemon> k je tak case k ga daš na pas gor
<zdobbie_> ne vem
<zdobbie_> quiver
<zdobbie_> noznica
 * CrazyLemon giggles
<zdobbie_> ah, teenage boys trapped in old mans' bodies
<zdobbie_> .yt scrubs duty
<jabuk1> Scrubs - Are they laughing at the word duty? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYJ4PybpKco
<yang> tako torbico rabs, tale mal sumljivo zgleda http://imgur.com/ZJ8T5Ql
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ if you wanna be badass then https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLUpWs_a0VY
<Pepelka> The Original LD WEST® Holster Instructional Video - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Wondering how to correctly set up your new Original LD WEST® Holster? Watch the video now! Key Notes: - Wallet pouch only works on the left side when worn. -...«
<zdobbie_> nope
<zdobbie_> no da vidmo
<CrazyLemon> a kdo Å¡teka te steam cards ?
<CrazyLemon> whats the point of these cards?
<CrazyLemon> and gems
<zdobbie_> gotta catch em all
<CrazyLemon> what for?
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sm dobil nek left 4 dead 2 booster pack..whatever that means
<CrazyLemon> pa prodal sm eno insurgency kartico
<CrazyLemon> za 4 centa
<CrazyLemon> i'm gonna be rich one day!
<yang> kaj je ta insurgency, streljacina ?
<CrazyLemon> yang ja
<zdobbie_> hm, ocitno za tole niso delal vzporednih volitev
<yang> so
<yang> mislim
<yang> predcasne
<yang> vzporednih pa ne
<yang> vec kot 33%
<zdobbie_> HAHA
<zdobbie_> 53% ZA
<zdobbie_> http://www.volitve.gov.si/referendum/index.html
<Pepelka> Referendum o ZZZDR-D � 2015
<CrazyLemon> 52%
<yang> pocak se mal
<yang> niso se presteli
<zdobbie_> http://www.volitve.gov.si/referendum/udel_ve.html
<Pepelka> Referendum o ZZZDR-D � 2015
<zdobbie_> 25.77% udelezba
<CrazyLemon> Preštetih je 100 % glasovnic.
<CrazyLemon> aja..od 24k jih je preštetih 100% ? mislim..wtf
<zdobbie_> to je predcasno glasovanje
<yang> kaj so volišča OMNIA* ?
<yang> 600 ljudi
<yang> za invsalidne osebe ?
<zdobbie_> tujci semizdi
<yang> kako tujci
<yang> saj tujci ne morejo voliti
<yang> mors biti drzavljan
<zdobbie_> gastarbajterji
<yang> ne može
<yang> izseljenci mislis
<yang> aja saj pise
<yang> glasovanje na voliščih zunaj okraja stalnega prebivališča volivca (2. odstavek 79.a člena ZVDZ)
<yang> torej ce gres malo na morje in tam glasujes
<zdobbie_> recimo
<yang> bom sprobal enkrat tud to opcijo
<yang> prestetih je 24k glasovnic
<zdobbie_> ddosed http://www.volitve.gov.si/referendum/udel_ve.html
<Pepelka> Referendum o ZZZDR-D � 2015
<yang> evo spletno stran je ze odneslo
<yang> http://www.volitve.gov.si/referendum/udel_vo.html
<Pepelka> Referendum o ZZZDR-D � 2015
<yang> tole se ne zloada
<yang> ARNES
<zdobbie_> je nazaj
<yang> ja
<yang> overloadano je ce gleda 1M ljudi
<zdobbie_> ne gleda 1M ljudi
<yang> 100k ?
<zdobbie_> ne vem :>
<yang> spet ddos
<siska> za vlado ne rabs nc distribuirat, sam dos pa pade :p
<yang> :)
<siska> aja hmm prek arnesa se routa
<yang> MNZ->ARNES
<siska> kdo pol skrbi za te websajte, a ma mnz svoje?
<siska> al arnes?
<yang> ne'b vedu
<CrazyLemon> mnz skrbi..sej majo svoje informatike
<yang> Drzavna volilna komisija ma verjetno svoje streznike
<CrazyLemon> pa tist direktor je bil na hekerji.si a ni bil?
<siska> CrazyLemon, ok, pol to pojasni zakaj ne dela
<idioterna> ok 25% udelezba
<zdobbie_> idioterna: do 16. ure + predcasno glasovanje
<yang> 25% do 16h
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> men pise do 19h
<idioterna> Udeležba do 19:00 ure. Prikazano je stanje po podatkih, obdelanih do 19:00 ure dne 20.12.2015.Vsi podatki so neuradni.
<idioterna> volilna udeležba	
<idioterna> 25,77 %
<yang> samo 0.77% v treh urah, slabo
<zdobbie_> idioterna: https://twitter.com/a_kocjan/status/678641814195302400
<Pepelka> Aleš Kocjan auf Twitter: "Z @dvk_rs sporočajo, da so naredili napako glede udeležbe na referendumu. Prvi podatki bodo na spletni strani dostopni od 19.40 naprej."
<idioterna> aha ok
<idioterna> no pac
<idioterna> >40% mora bit da jim je ratal kvorum
<zdobbie_> dvk pricakuje 33% udelezbo
<yang> 40% volilnih udelezencev,
<idioterna> ja 20% jih mora bit proti
<yang> glihkar je povedal po radiu pa sem preslisal
<idioterna> pa prblizn 50:50 smo
<zdobbie_> nja, pocakej na udelezbo
<idioterna> crni:rdeci
<idioterna> ja sej cakam
<zdobbie_> pa bos mel konkretno cifro
<yang> 22 referendumov je bilo do danes
<yang> 1/5 volilnih udelezencev mora priti volit, torej 20% ne 40%
<yang> ve vecini drugih drzav pa najmanj tretjina 33%
<idioterna> ne
<yang> glih govori po radiu
<idioterna> 1/5 mora bit proti
<idioterna> da zakon pade
<idioterna> najmanj 1/5
<yang> aha
<idioterna> ce jih je vec proti, potem jih mora bit pa vec kot za
<yang> ja ti mas prav
<zdobbie_> http://www.volitve.gov.si/referendum/udel_ve.html zdej pravi 27%
<Pepelka> Referendum o ZZZDR-D � 2015
<yang> zavrnilni kvorum ne sme biti manjsi od petine
<zdobbie_> 27.04%
<yang> torej ce jih je vec kot 7.04% proti potem zakon obvelja
<yang> oz
<yang> torej ce jih je vec kot 7.04% ZA potem zakon obvelja
<zdobbie_> ce >20% volilnega telesa in >50% udelezencev voli proti, zakon pade
<zdobbie_> otherwise not so much
<yang> ja
<idioterna> men ne dela dvk site
<idioterna> mislm resetne mi conn
<zdobbie_> ja dol je padl
<zdobbie_> na zej http://www.volitve.gov.si/referendum/
<CrazyLemon> well stop refreshing ffs!
<zdobbie_> aaand it's down
<LorD_DDooM> 40:60 je zdaj po 30% preštetih
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/christooss/status/678647042399449088/photo/1
<Pepelka> christooss auf Twitter: "Delni rezultati za tiste, ki nimate dostopa do dvk! https://t.co/lKF8HmFTaR"
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAJCFfVAdUg
<Pepelka> Ya Gotta Vote! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Time for an honest lesson about democracy and representative government. Many thanks to Poxodd for doing the great animation for this!«
<yang> ZA 38.20 % Prikazano je stanje po podatkih, obdelanih do 19:55 ure dne 20.12.2015.Vsi podatki so neuradni.
<yang> Preštetih je 47,88 % glasovnic.
<napsy_> bedna
<idioterna> kr ja
<CrazyLemon> pričakovano..a ni? p.s. a nima predsednik možnost veta?
<yang> nic se se ne ve
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: ne bo veto-al zakon, k izenacuje
<zdobbie_> borci je ipak borci
<idioterna> yang: ve se da je vec k 100k kretenov v drzavi
<yang> idioterna: ti mors stranko ustanovit
<yang> al pa vsaj donirat kaksni
<idioterna> ne
<yang> s katero simpatiziras
<siska> idioterna, a si ti v sorodu z jelincicem ?
<idioterna> js bom su na leps
<idioterna> siska: ne
<CrazyLemon> how selfish of you
<idioterna> siska: jelincica je enkrat volil 20% volilnega telesa
<idioterna> in ce volis jelincica
<idioterna> potem ne mors bit druzga kot kreten
<siska> hahahaha
<matjaz> Göran Kropp (11 December 1966 – 30 September 2002) was a Swedish adventurer and mountaineer. He made a solo ascent of Mount Everest without bottled oxygen or Sherpa support in May 1996, for which he travelled only by bicycle from Sweden and back.
<siska> ne, ko berem kasne pises, take on strelja drugac
<matjaz> O.O
<yang> idioterna: ja vids k ne hodis k masi, da bi bil pravilno usmerjen :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, evo challenge
<siska> v enem stavku se poserje na maso folka npr
<idioterna> siska: a ti misls da tist k voli jelincica _ni_ kreten? :)
<idioterna> mislm da dejansko obstaja ksn nacin
<idioterna> da si volu za jelincica
<idioterna> pa nisi kreten?
<siska> idioterna, ne, jaz mislim da sta si podobna ti in jelincic
<siska> kaj pa ti govoris pa ne vem
<zdobbie_> oh man
<CrazyLemon> matjaz en je nekaj podobnega naredu.. je Å¡el od morja pa do mt. everesta pa pol splezal gor
<CrazyLemon> neki v tem smislu
<siska> nikoli nisem volil za jelincica
<idioterna> siska: mislm da mas tezave v razumevanju
<siska> mi gre na jetra
<siska> idioterna, enako :)
<idioterna> ja sej te nism tega vprasal
<yang> mogoce pa bi mogu k jelincicu it v stranko, lahk bi v parlamentu sedel
<CrazyLemon> matjaz https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Macartney-Snape
<Pepelka> Tim Macartney-Snape - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> siska: no pol pa vsebinsko komentirej
<siska> idioterna, beri tole ej: ce reces da je 100k folka kretenov, je lahko le to res, da si ti kreten, pa vzemi to kokr hoces
<idioterna> siska: wrong.
<siska> sori, nevem kdo ti mislis da si
<siska> oz kaj
<idioterna> sori, ne vem kaj si vec kot 100k ljudi misli da so
<idioterna> ampak so kreteni
<yang> ma dober bi bil za politika s takimi nazori
<idioterna> ne samo da zlorabljajo demokracijo za uveljavljanje protiustavnih pravil druzbe
<idioterna> yang je reven zato ker to pocnejo
<siska> mogoce so zgubljeni, nepremisljeni, mogoce celo nimajo prav, ampak vecina ljudi je se kar ok, so dobri
<idioterna> ne, niso
<siska> ce tega ne verjames vec, si pac ti eden tistih ko niso ok
<idioterna> ne, to ni res
<siska> prav zal mi je
<napsy_> lol
<siska> zate
<napsy_> haters gonna hate ;)
<idioterna> ja, pa se motis
<idioterna> ce mislis da nisi kreten, ce glasujes za to da je dolocena skupina diskriminirana v zakonu
<idioterna> potem mislis narobe
<yang> idioterna: pol si isti kot jasna, jelincic, mesec, ko pravis da je opozicija kretenska
<idioterna> ne, nism isti
<yang> ni razlike
<idioterna> ker js ne mislm da si kreteni ne zasluzijo enakih pravic
<idioterna> je razlika
<idioterna> jansa pa jelincic bi diskriminirala
<yang> tudi pri temu referendumu je bilo 6 strokovnjakov na intervjuju, 3 so bili za 3 so bili proti, pa iz iste stroke vsi
<idioterna> js pa ne bi.
<idioterna> yang: ne, niso bli iz iste stroke
<idioterna> yang: trije so bli fake
<idioterna> ker teoloska fakulteta pac ni znanstvena institucija
<yang> kako da ne, ce so tam tudi filozofi
<yang> sej filozofija je lahko tudi znanstveno utemeljena
<idioterna> to je tko kot bi reku "sej hitler je mel rad pse"
<yang> filozofija, psihologija, psihoterapija, na intervjuju so bili psihoterapevti
<idioterna> o lej yang
<idioterna> http://www.delo.si/novice/politika/referendum-varuhinja-napoveduje-ustavno-presojo.html
<Pepelka> Referendum: varuhinja napoveduje ustavno presojo
<Pepelka> »V primeru zavrnitve novele zakona o zakonski zvezi in družinskih razmerjih bo Nussdorferjeva zahtevala ustavno presojo zakonodaje.«
<idioterna> se vec tvojga dnarja bo slo
<yang> ja sej, to sem ti ze napisal da se bo zgodilo
<idioterna> ti si mi napisal?
<yang> tudi ce bo vecinsko PROTI bo prislo do ustavnega spora in tudi obratno
<idioterna> aja, se ti je zdel da js ne vem tega?
<idioterna> ne, obratno pa ne
<idioterna> ker ni protiustavno ce so vsi enakopravni
<yang> pocak zdej, miha lobnik govori
<yang> prav da je zlo zadovoljen, pa da ga se niso pretepli danes
<idioterna> miha lobnik je zlo kul tip
<yang> mozno, ga ne poznam osebno
<yang> 33.21%
<yang> proti 62%
<idioterna> evo, ze 300k kretenov
<yang> kako lahko reces da je ena sedmina prebivalcev kretenov
<yang> to je vsak sedmi ki ga poznas
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> ce zagovarjajo diskriminacijo gejev, pol si pac zasluzjo drzavo k diskriminira
<idioterna> mislm da bom jutr kr permanentno zavrnu vse slovenske ponudbe
<idioterna> pa spokal ven
<yang> eh
<yang> nevem zakaj se tok obremenjujes s problematiko istospolnih, drog in prostitucije
<yang> kt da se te kaj osebno dotika to
<yang> da bos zaradi odlocitev kej slabs zivel
<siska> mej rad kogar hoces, ko ti bo politika zacela diktirat koga smes in ne smes met rad, pol bomo sele v riti
<yang> to so neke obrobne zadeve, napram drugim resnim tezavam v druzbi
<siska> jaz sem se mlajsi, ampak vsi starejsi ko jih poznam, nihce ni porocen
<siska> ce majo probleme, urejajo sami, ce se locijo, uredijo sami, itd..
<idioterna> jaz tudi nisem porocen
<siska> pa zato niso nic manj vredni kot par
<yang> idioterna: ce se pa zelis aktivno udejstvovati v politiki imas pa vse moznosti, tudi financne
<idioterna> ampak diskriminacija je nedopustna
<idioterna> v ustavi je prepovedana
<idioterna> yang: ne smem kretenov v fojbe zmetat
<idioterna> tko da nima smisla
<idioterna> grem rajs v drzavo kjer ni tok kretenov
<idioterna> velik lazje
<yang> ja Svica to sigurno ni
<idioterna> svica ma eno lustno posebnost
<idioterna> da so kantoni avtonomni in majo svoje zakone
<yang> v Svici mora vsak drzavljan volit
<yang> da se ne vsajajo cez rezultat
<idioterna> no sej drzavljan se nism
<yang> mislim, vsajajo se tko al tko, ampak pol recejo "jebiga tkole ste volil"
<yang> pr nas pa vse tam do 30, 50% udelezba najvec
<yang> pol ljudi sploh ne voli
<idioterna> mislm da si ti kr precej odgovorn za tako udelezbo
<idioterna> glede na to da nisi su volt
<yang> sej ni vazno al sem sel al ne, pa kako sem volil to je moja stvar
<idioterna> ne, ni
<idioterna> stvar tistih, k bodo se naprej diskriminirani je
<idioterna> tebe se itak ne tice
<yang> teb sew vidi
<idioterna> tice se unga k ma tezave zarad te diskriminacije
<yang> da nisi poslusal debat
<idioterna> misls nism kretenov poslusal?
<yang> nisi poslusal obeh mnenj
<yang> kar svojo trobis skoz
<idioterna> ker mi napacnih mnenj ni treba poslusat
<yang> prizgi si radio
<yang> ne rabis poslusat samo radio aktual
<idioterna> sm ze povedu da mi ni treba poslusat napacnih mnenj
<zdobbie> Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.04 aka Xenial Xerus | !=
<Pepelka> Pogosta vprašanja – Ubuntu Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Kako začeti z Ubuntujem? Priročniki za Ubuntu so bili napisani z namenom, da bi novim uporabnikom pomagali začeti uporabljati Ubuntu. Njihov cilj je pokri«
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.04 aka Xenial Xerus | !=
<yang> jst bi rekel, da imajo prav eni in tudi drugi
<yang> evo
<idioterna> ja, seveda bi, ampak motis se vseen
<yang> 90% presteih , proti 62%
<idioterna> ja, konc je
<yang> se 14000 glasov do konca
<idioterna> tistih par gejev bo mel se naprej probleme pr uveljavljanju enakopravnosti
<yang> pol ne bos sel v KUD-a proslavlat dans ?
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> a ti gres v stolnico molt?
<yang> prevelka gneca
<yang> jst mislim, da bi moral ta zakon malo bolj razclenit
<idioterna> js pa mislm da ne
<idioterna> diskriminacija je prepovedana z ustavo
<yang> hm
<idioterna> 354.004
<yang> zdej pravjpo
<idioterna> jih je proti
<idioterna> to je dost da je konec
<yang> da se kvorum doloci naknadno
<idioterna> ja sej je vseen ce se
<idioterna> sej ga loh sam zracunas
<yang> no me prav zanima kaj bo zdej, verjetno bo sprozen ustavni spor
<yang> evo...
<yang> 1. moznost zagovornikov referenduma da bodo sami predlagal odpravo diskriminacije 2. mozen ponovni poskus druzinskega zakonika
<yang> 3. pobuda za ustavnoi presojo
<yang> pri varuhu clovekovih pravic
<LorD_DDooM> Glede na to, da so se nasprotniki zakona v celoti vrgli samo na problematiko posvajanja otrok, bi samo to črtali ven in bi bil zakon sprejet.
<yang> tocno to
<yang> sej edino to je bilo sporno pri vsej zadevi
<zdobbie> nic ni blo ven za crtat, ker je slo sam za spremembo definicije druzine
<zdobbie> popolno izenacitev
<zdobbie> ureditev, ktero lahko se danes vecina progresivnih drzav samo sanja
<LorD_DDooM> Pod akr spada tudi možnost posvojitve. In žal so glede tega nsprotniki naredili celoten kraval
<LorD_DDooM> pod kar*
<yang> mislim da ze zganjajo kraval
<yang> kle je sla plicija ze 3x gor in dol
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: insurgency? dz0ny?
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: to potem ni enakopravnost
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i'm down for some killing
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: in nima nobenga smisla
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie si že kdaj menjal bovdne?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ne
<idioterna> pridta se strelat
<yang> kje je anny
<yang> zdej
<yang> da bi dala komentar
<LorD_DDooM> Ni popoldna enakopravnost, bi pa se precej približala temu. Čisto mož
<zdobbie> k serviserju pel, sploh ce mas speljane po notranjosti okvirja
<LorD_DDooM> možno, da bi čez 10 let še dodali to alinejo o posvojitvah
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nimam..imam namen peljat samo ne vem kaj pridobim z zamenjavo or koliko stane
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: roba je cheap, delo je pa najbrz normirano
<zdobbie> se splaca menjat enkrat na let, se pozna pr menjavanju
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie k.. tnx
<idioterna> anny je kreten, btw
<idioterna> loh ji poveste k pride, da sm js reku
<yang> 19:02 < zdobbie_> HAHA
<yang> 19:02 < zdobbie_> 53% ZA
<yang> Sorry my friend
<idioterna> ja, men je tut zal
<zdobbie> yang: hopes were had
<idioterna> sam sej to je zguba za celo drzavo
<idioterna> no, razn zame
<idioterna> zdej me nc vec tle ne drzi
<yang> sej bodo itak razveljavli tole
<yang> ne sekiraj se v tej drzavi je vse mozno
<yang> idioterna: srecno pot, pa se kaj na irc prid vsaj
<idioterna> ja sej morajo
<idioterna> ker je protiustavno da vecina odloca o pravicah manjsine
<idioterna> sam pac
<idioterna> men ni treba podpirat take druzbe
<idioterna> upira se mi
<zdobbie> kok zavidam tistim 65% k jim je cist gladko
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/ales_gantar/status/678661936410730496/photo/1
<Pepelka> Ales Gantar auf Twitter: "Preveč jih študira my ass https://t.co/6Ng4h6qwpR"
<yang> idioterna: vsak sedmi drugace misli kot ti
<idioterna> ja, vsak sedmi je kreten
<yang> matjaz: kaj ti pove statistika, da je mlajsa generacija najbolj strpna do istosolnih, in morda cez par let bo zakon koncno sprejet
<yang> pa da so druge veroizpovedi bolj za kot katolicani
<matjaz> točno to, volilni molk v cerkve pa bi bilo danes sprejeto
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> nice
<yang> evo tale govori da istospolni imajo ze 10 let dober zakon, ze preko 80 parov je sklenilo zakonsko zvezo in imajo urejeno vse v zvezi s pravicami
<idioterna> ja, moti se
<idioterna> kako loh rece da majo dober zakon ce majo pa manj pravic kot hetero?
<yang> katerih pravic nimajo, razen posvojitve otrok ?
<yang> in kateremo homoseksualnemu paru bi odvzeli lastnega otroka, verjetno drugemu partnerju ce bi eden umrl ?
<LorD_DDooM> najem družinskega  kredita za stanovanje
<matjaz> "A. Primc napovedal aktivno vkljucitev v politiko. Ne izkljucuje nove stranke, a o podrobnostih se nic. Pravi pa, da je cas za novo zgodbo."
<yang> hm
<yang> na kredite se ne spoznam
<idioterna> ja, saj se na nic ne spoznas
<idioterna> nimajo enakih pravic
<idioterna> to je vse kar je vazn
<yang> idioterna: a ti si ze najemal kredit ?
<yang> oz kako to da se spoznas tud na druzinske kredite
<LorD_DDooM> Pač, legalno ne morejo vstopit v zakonsko zvezo (civilno ali cerkveno), torej nimajo ugodnosti, katere pripadajjo osebam v zakonski zvezi. Recimo leglanega dedovanja, udovskih pokojnin, družinskih kreditov, itd
<yang> ja
<LorD_DDooM> Fora tega zakona je bila, da se te pravice izenačijo za vse osebe, ne glede na spol
<LorD_DDooM> Da bodo vsaj normalno lahko živeli naprej
<LorD_DDooM> Samo nasprotniki so se pa obesili predvsem na pravico do posvojitve otrok, ki pa v tem zakonu sploh ni dorečena, ampak je stavr drugega zakona.
<idioterna> nasprotniki so fasisti
<idioterna> k se jim zdi sprejemljivo, da majo eni manj pravic kot drugi
<yang> idioterna: naslednjic morjo vkljucit se poligamijo noter
<idioterna> me ne moti
<idioterna> ampak pravice vseh morajo bit enake
<yang> 99% prestetih, 63% proti
<yang> miha lobnik pravi da je blizu 100.000 starsev v SLO katerih otroci so LGBT
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/first-step.jpg
<yang> zakaj pa islamisation
<yang> tam je dovoljena poligamija, pri nas pa ni
<idioterna> geji nimajo enakih pravic
<idioterna> k so "against koran"
<yang> aja
<yang> to pa drzi
<yang> ceprav se mi zdi da na #dubai bos nasel kr velik gejev
<yang> internet je potem sticisce za zmenke
<yang> drugace pa je tam to celo kaznivo, gres v zapor
<yang> ce te dobijo
<yang> baje celo v ameriki je bilo to ponekod kaznivo v texasu
<yang> potem so pa to odpravili
<idioterna> seveda jih je povsod polhn
<idioterna> sam pravic nimajo
<idioterna> in zdej mamo tut v sloveniji islamsko diktaturo
<yang> ah ne pretiravaj
<idioterna> zakaj ne
<yang> nimamo tolk beguncov kot v nemciji :)
<idioterna> protijevci so skos pretiraval
<idioterna> sej mamo avtohtone verske blazneze
<yang> hehe
<yang> sej si lahk svojo vero izberes
<matjaz> idioterna, pa še rute nosijo ti blazneži!
<yang> church of emacs recimo
<matjaz> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_4I_SC0kPDGM/TDDyDBIGEOI/AAAAAAAAEd8/HyV5V8VE1QQ/s1600/staraMama7.jpg
<matjaz> http://time.com/4156416/slovenia-same-sex-marriage-referendum/?xid=time_socialflow_twitter
<Pepelka> Slovenia Rejects Same-Sex Marriage Law in Referendum
<Pepelka> »Conservative groups, backed by the Catholic Church, pushed through a popular vote on the issue«
<yang> idioterna: ce bi tak referendum izvedli v Berlinu bi imel cisto drugacen rezultat
<idioterna> ja, sam v berlinu ljudje razumejo da se o pravicah drugih ne da odlocat na referendumu
<idioterna> ker to potem ni demokracija
<idioterna> ampak zakon mocnejsega
<yang>  Istospolna zakonska zveza je priznana v naslednjih evropskih državah:
<yang> - na Nizozemskem od leta 2001,
<yang> - v Belgiji od leta 2003,
<yang> - v Å paniji od leta 2009,
<yang> - na Norveškem od leta 2009,
<yang> - na Å vedskem od leta 2009
<yang> - na Portugalskem od leta 2010,
<yang> - na Islandiji od leta 2010,
<yang> - na Danskem od leta 2012,
<yang> - v Franciji od leta 2013.
<dz0ny> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Göran_Kropp
<Pepelka> Göran Kropp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> a ni to ze blo dons
<yang> wow noro
<yang> kr sam vse opravil
<yang> skoraj nemogoce da bi verjel
<yang> ponavad alpinisti majo celo ekipo za sabo
<idioterna> svedski jype
<yang> idioterna: kok je bla najvisja gora na katero si zlezel ?
<idioterna> 2925
<yang> in to je ?
<idioterna> musala
<yang> aha
<yang> kul
<yang> jst sem bil nad 3000 m
<yang> ampak to ne steje
<yang> ker nisem sel pes gor ampak z gondolo
<yang> od hribov pa morda sedmera jezera pod triglavom
<yang> do tja pa moras pes
<yang> nad 3000 pa res zacutis da zmankuje zraka
<CrazyLemon> Med posameznimi volilnimi okraji se je največ volivcev proti uveljavitvi novele izreklo na Ptuju, in sicer kar 82,43 odstotka. Podoben izid je bil v Ajdovščini, kjer je proti glasovalo 82,13 odstotka volivcev.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ^
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja, budale
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kopiral sem zato ker si prej lih napisal neki v smislu da so v ajdovščini napredni :D
<yang> :)
<yang> mogoce je sam slabo informiran
<yang> Ajdu'Å¡na
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: najbrz so budanjci volil, ajdovci pa doma ostal
<yang> Hm, a kdo ve kaj je z saso, da je ni vec na spregled ?
<CrazyLemon> yang na fejsbukih je
<yang> nek SMS sem enkrat dobil od nje, nit ine vem ali je bil meni osebno namenjen
<yang> pa dobro sej je bla ze prej na fejstbukovih ampak se vedno je sem hodila
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ji pa fant ne pusti da se druži z ircerji!
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-19
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> morgen
<speed-> ka vsi ste na dopustih mater :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie bo kmalu na dopustu! sam še kakšno urco pa bo fertik!
<zdobbie> actually popoldne
<idioterna> speed-: bluzimo
<speed-> ..
<speed-> mi revezi pa nic
<speed-> pff
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie od jutri naprej pa https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15541326_936810536463920_3143177601833109092_n.jpg?oh=e815603eee552da3bef0d09cadfdd6ed&oe=58EC1C6F  amirite?!
<idioterna> za praznike grem zgleda k müri
<yang> Arbeit macht frei
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ne pijem pera
<idioterna> js tut ne ampak sej
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kakav je..s smetano ..d0h
<idioterna> mogoce je izostar
<idioterna> aja
<zdobbie> v pivskem kriglu
<idioterna> ja js si ga v kriglu zmesam
<idioterna> je najlazje
<zdobbie> speed-: ne mores si prvoscit bluzit!
<zdobbie> k pol se sef ne more v porscheju vozt
<speed-> eh
<speed-> meni pa sosedu
<speed-> se mi zdi da je najboljse na firmi
<speed-> ostali vsi jamrajo :D
<CrazyLemon> a se vsaj vozi v tanovi panameri??
<speed-> ne ova male ma
<speed-> ove*
<speed-> ka so nevem 911 whatever
<speed-> jebes porscheja :D
<idioterna> 91! se slisi kr... prerosko
<CrazyLemon> sliši se k... klic na pomoč
<CrazyLemon> .gif drop the mic
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<speed-> :D
<speed-> eh saj ni panike
<speed-> dokler mi bo tu tak dobro kak mi je
<speed-> bom tu, te pa grem drugam :)
<zdobbie> "hjålp, my employees are shite, I can only afford this 911"
<zdobbie> sparate pa tko, da si morate na bozicni zabavi sami kuhat
<zdobbie> jejhata
<speed-> ja
<speed-> groza
<speed-> zdaj v petek mamo zakljucek v2
<speed-> ker se nemorem sprijaznit s tem kar smo imeli :D
<speed-> nic ne bomo kuhali, pa bo spricerja pa pive koliko hoces :D
<yang> 911 majo revezi v avstriji
<speed-> ne pa to nekaj limitacije
<yang> nemška plužna
<speed-> ja
<speed-> hehehe
<zdobbie> revezi v sloveniji majo pa kaj
<zdobbie> kolo?
<yang> VW
<speed-> golfa 4
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<speed-> morem zacet blizje parkirat
<speed-> naj malo rja prek skoci
<speed-> :D
<yang> speed-: :)
<yang> sosed popravlja stare italjane, k so po 300.000 vredni
<yang> tm se zacne
<yang> star je vec vreden kot nov
<yang> sicer ga prenovijo da izgleda tak kot nov
<yang> speed-: a planiras da bos prsu na linuxtage konec aprila ? jst bi mogoce su pogledat
<speed-> eh
<speed-> nimam casa jaz za te zadeve :D
<speed-> stresno zivljenje pa to :)
<speed-> slax0r ze 2 tedna obecujem en cpu
<speed-> pa opet ni bilo casa :D
<matjaz> zdobbie!
<yang> ma do aprila si bos pa ze kaj casa vzel :)
<matjaz> it's happenin' again!
<speed-> dvomim
<speed-> pa tbh neda se mi po nekih konferencah hodit :)
<yang> speed-: to pa je drugo pol
<yang> speed-: ampak majo tut razna podjetja tam itd.
<speed-> jah pa kaj mi bo
<speed-> hmhm
<speed-> 28. je petek
<speed-> ce me pustijo 'sluzbeno' haha :D
<zdobbie> QUE PASO
<speed-> te lahko greva tam na pivo ali pa 3 :)
<yang> speed-: jaz moram se do ljubljane priti lejga, s tremi pivi bolj tezko :)
<speed-> sicer do aprila
<speed-> kdo bi vedel
<idioterna> sej v avstriji majo brezdomci 911
<yang> ponavad kr almdudler pijem, k ga pri nas ni za dobit
<idioterna> bos ze kaksnemu reku da te zategne do ljubljane
<speed-> kaj se vse lahko zgodi :D
<yang> "Operator, Operator, pleeeeease tell me the number for 911"
<yang> speed-: jst sem mislu, bolj v tej smeri, da grem malo v graz na izlet, kok casa bi bil dejansko na konferenci je pa druga zgodba
<yang> ampak mam ze nekaj planirano konec marca in konec maja, tko da nevem ce bi se konec aprila si vzel fraj
<speed-> ja pa glej
<speed-> ce bom jaz se tu
<speed-> komot
<speed-> mislim, ce bom v grazu bom do takrat valda ze gor zivel
<speed-> ce ne pa bom itak doma pa me nebo blizu :p
<msevwork> kdaj je ta linux konferenca?
<msevwork> kje se da kšno pocen linux majco kupt?
<yang> linuxtage.at
<speed-> evo yang glihkar si prevoz dobo
<speed-> :p
<yang> ne vem ce bi temu zaupal kar se voznje tice haha
<yang> prevoz sploh ni problem
<speed-> itak da ne
<yang> tja se gre lahko z avtom, avtobusom, vlakom ali pa na Å¡top
<speed-> jaz sem se ob 3.30 usred dunaja odloco da grem domov
<speed-> prevoz.org
<speed-> ob 4.00 sem se ze peljal
<speed-> :D
<yang> speed-: vazno da se ne zajebes tam v onem 10km tunelu uf
<yang> da v onega prides ne da bi cedel
<yang> vedel
<msevwork> lol yang zakaj pa ne :P
<yang> mors verjetno ze prej skrenit
<yang> msevwork: mal se hecam
<msevwork> ne zgleda pa neki velika tale konferenca
<yang> msevwork: sej pomoje tudi ni
<yang> msevwork: verjetno 2-3 ucilnice pa na hodniku par stantov
<msevwork> to pa ne obeta tolk, a je še kšna v bližini, večja?
<yang> ne vem, v blizini verjetno ne glih, ena je se v trstu, verjetno podobne velikosti za kaj vec pa je verjetno treba vsaj do minhna ali dunaja
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LinuxTag
<Pepelka> LinuxTag - Wikipedia
<yang> tole je se, pa nevem ce bodo organizirali spet
<yang> tale in Fosdem, sta med vecjimi v Evropi
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created fix/giphy-search (+1 new commit): https://git.io/v1dPk
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/giphy-search 1eb4c45 CrazyLemon: Fix giphy search..by using public api (while its available)
<msevwork> yang,  a si že bil na kšni taki veliki?
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da ma yang rad velike?
<msevwork> hahaha
<msevwork> :P ne vem zato pa sprašujem :D
<speed-> lol
<speed-> crne ma rad
<msevwork> učer sm mel pa migreno
<msevwork> sm dons čist fuč
<msevwork> sm mislu da bom zaspal v službi
<speed-> jaz sem tudi crknjen
<speed-> samo sem si sam kriv :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/commit/1eb4c45a57ec#diff-b2bb10e08a7f76823d08db7a5b553e96R124
<Pepelka> Fix giphy search..by using public api (while its available) · ubuntu-si/ircbot@1eb4c45 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<zdobbie> kko ta coffeescript sprocesira, s tem regexom, ".gif 0123456ayo"
<zdobbie> ?
<zdobbie> AFAIU sam taprvi [a-z0-9\s] odstrani
<zdobbie> ".gif    spaaaaacccceeees"
<zdobbie> ".gif iPhone"
<zdobbie> ".gif whataboutThis"
<skyx> ma danes je prov v zraku neki k bi sam spat sel
<skyx> pa ta megla v lj :(
<msevwork> Dirty Diana, nooo
<zdobbie> what
<yang> msevwork: bil sem 2x na LinuxTag v Nemciji
<msevwork> Yang ti si prava linux zvezda
<zdobbie> nej ti linka fotko z Richardom
<msevwork> yang a si se slikal s Stallmanom :D
<msevwork> ka pa z Linsom
<msevwork> Linusom*
<yang> Eh Linus...
 * CrazyLemon did that :/
<yang> ni tolk pomemben
<yang> Sej FSF ma ze tak kernel zunaj k ni na Linuxu osnovan
<yang> resda ni kaj prida uporaben
<yang> ampak obstaja
<msevwork> zvezda
<speed-> yang bo prisel v graz pa se bova sla v hooters slikat
<speed-> haha :D
<msevwork> to bo še bolša slika
<msevwork> :p
<yang> speed-: a majo hooters tam hehe ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tale yql je weird..enkrat dela drugič ne..je kakšna alternativa..bl zanesljiva? :)
<yang> pa res
<yang> haha
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, yql?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja
<CrazyLemon> !g yahoo api yql console
<Pepelka> YQL Console - Yahoo Developer Network https://developer.yahoo.com/yql/console/
<matjaz> WAT
<matjaz> get away from Yahoo!
<speed-> yang ja
<speed-> najblizja gostilna nam je
<speed-> :D
<yang> vidm, da ti ni hudo med "Muschi"-ji
<speed-> Muschi ?
<msevwork> ja sj baje so zlo oblečene tm not
<msevwork> sam v kopalkah hodjo naokol
<msevwork> a ni res
<speed-> nimajo kopalk
<CrazyLemon> matjaz but its useful
<msevwork> kko pa speed-
<speed-> majo pa taka lustna krila
<speed-> like
<msevwork> no sj tko
<speed-> 2-3cm
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, but it's Yahoo!
<msevwork> pa spodj majo hlačke vrjetn
<CrazyLemon> matjaz but..i know
<speed-> tisto ne spada pod opremo verjetno
<speed-> :p
<msevwork> speed-, a pol ste tm skoz na malci
<msevwork> pa kavi
<msevwork> :D
<yang> speed-: reč tam sodelavki Wie geht's Muschi (vi gec muši)
<yang> pa glej njen izraz
<msevwork> pol ga bojo bacal ven
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, za kaj pa rabiš sploh yql?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz weather
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu-si ircbot vreme.coffee
<Pepelka> ircbot/vreme.coffee at master · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/master/scripts/vreme.coffee
<CrazyLemon> ^
<speed-> vedo moje sodelavke
<speed-> kaka je situacija z nami
<speed-> kaj vse si vsak dan zjebemo
<speed-> :D
<speed-> cela druzinska drevesa!
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kaj pa tole https://openweathermap.org/api ?
<Pepelka> Weather API- OpenWeatherMap
<Pepelka> »Simple and fast and free weather API from OpenWeatherMap you have access to current weather data, 5- and 16-day forecasts, UV Index, air pollution and historical data«
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sign in required
<matjaz> sej daš en da iz ene ENV spremenljivke pobere API key podatke
<matjaz> pa jih ne bo v githubu
<speed-> msev- ne nismo skos tam
<speed-> ker moremo ure met
<speed-> ce bi bili komot
<speed-> pa bi bili ja :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz but..sign in
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, but it's not Yahoo!
<skyx> CrazyLemon: al pa imas config samo na serverju nekje in ga preberes/skopiras :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, https://darksky.net/dev/ tale je tut baje ok
<Pepelka> Dark Sky API
<Pepelka> »The Dark Sky API allows you to request weather forecasts and historical weather data programmatically. It is the easiest, most advanced weather API on the web.«
<CrazyLemon> but..sign up!
<yang> mislim kaka je to fora "predno zacnete uporabljati mobilne storitve morate aktivirati SIM kartico s kodo ...." pol pa javi "Invalid MMI code"
<yang> na drugmu telefonu pa je delovalo
<msevwork> speed-, a grejo sodelavke tut zravn v hootersa :D
<skyx> :D
<speed-> moje ne
<speed-> :D
<speed-> je pa presenetljivo dosti bab tam
<speed-> katere ne delajo tam:)
<speed-> ker ce je to pri nas
<speed-> je itak 90% moskih :D
<msevwork> Å¡koda da ni tega pri nas :D
<speed-> ja saj je cudno da ni v lj
<msevwork> :)
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created fix/vreme-test (+1 new commit): https://git.io/v1dQE
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/vreme-test cb4bf98 CrazyLemon: Lets see if this fixes yahoos inability to respond to a legit query
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon deleted fix/stran-feature at ea1dd85: https://git.io/v1dQd
<skyx> pa to ni res
<skyx> nikakor mi ne uspe USB key dobit v win virtualki da bi bootable USB install naredil joo
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<yang> msevwork: v Polju je nek pajzel k piše na tabli zunaj "strežemo topless"
<idioterna> skyx: sej mas winusb
<idioterna> k mu podas iso pa path do usb key devica
<skyx> idioterna: dela to na osx?
<matjaz> poženi v linux virtualki :P
<idioterna> skyx: zakaj pa rabs da na osx dela?
<skyx> rad bi bootable USB naredil iz Win ISO(ki je na OSX trenutno) da lahko nalozim win na komp, ki trenutno nima nic gor
<jabuk> http://alookintomymind.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/victory.jpg
<skyx> idioterna: ce ves za kaksno boljso/hitrejso opcijo se priporocam :)
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja ne vem loh ti js nardim bootable usb image pa ti uploadam nekam
<idioterna> ker windows iso pa hocs
<idioterna> win10 x64 mam
<idioterna> un z microsofta pobran
<skyx> idioterna: res hvala, se bom se mal igral drugace pa pocakal da se win masina verne do vecera :)
<jabuk> http://jeffatom.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/winston-churchill-says-we-deserve-victory.jpg
<idioterna> skyx: kaj pol, ti nardim?
<skyx> idioterna: ni treba hvala :)
<idioterna> skyx: kolk velik usb key pa mas?
<idioterna> aha ok
<idioterna> enjoy pol
<skyx> device manager vidi usb in vse sam nikjer pod my computer ga ne prikaze hehe
<yang> ali ta jabuk pasta tele urlje po kakem algoritmu ali cist nekaj nakljucnega ?
<speed-> na drogi je
<speed-> :)
<yang> fino bi ga blo v kak algoritem vrzt
<skyx> baba ga je zmedla :D
<idioterna> yang: ja ce napises besedo "win" ti pejstne url
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<idioterna> a vidis.
<skyx> geek
<skyx> win
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<skyx> win panda
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<skyx> sux
<CrazyLemon> you sux!
<yang> :)
<speed-> win
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzFmL2hhcnJ5cG90dGVyLjYxNjYzLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/db79fc85/147/harry-potter.jpg
<speed-> smotanec
<speed-> na kaj se pali
<speed-> razen win
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<speed-> lose
<speed-> suck
<speed-> fuck
<speed-> hilfe
<speed-> !
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> lol
<msevwork> Win10
<msevwork> ha
<CrazyLemon> you h4x0r you!
<msevwork> :P
<msevwork> 133t
<msevwork> kako 4 .dat tekstovne dokumente ki imajo vsak po 1 stolpec združim v tekstovno datoteko s 4 stolpci?
<msevwork> paste file1 file2 | column -s $'\t' -t
<msevwork> a tkole
<msevwork> noice uspelo mi je
<metalcamp_> omg
<metalcamp_> congrats!
<msevwork> thanks thanks
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ as vidu moj ping včeraj?
<msevwork> ping pong
<msevwork> ping
<jabuk> msevwork: pong
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: ne, na dopustu sem bil pa sem danes prišel direktno v službo. bom pogledal zvečer
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ like a boss
<CrazyLemon> anyway..neki mi je uspelo
<CrazyLemon> zdaj samo moram čakat da bo multiple h3/mest da preverim če dela tudi tisto
<zdobbie> .gif 012345test
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/2lk8z934jf4y.jpg
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: like a boss bi bila primerna fraza, če bi bil odsoten cel december :)
<skyx> CrazyLemon: elektrika dela? :P
<CrazyLemon> skyx zaenkrat! :)
<zdobbie> I ... <i>know</i> people.
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to fix/vreme-test: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/commit/d61147d53bc97303a9d3633395d0f17659a5bd47
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/vreme-test d61147d Dražen M: s/yahoo/Yahoo...
<yang> Uf stirje gasilski tovornjaki so sli zdaj mimo
<yang> nekaj vecjega se je moglo zgodit
<yang> Požari v stanovanjskih stavbah
<yang> 19.12.2016 16:00
<yang> LJUBLJANA
<yang> Požar v stanovanjski hiši na Kekčevi ulici v Ljubljani.
<msev-> to so zihr avstrijci
<yang> uf predno bodo tej v zalogu bo pol ure
<msev-> sj mogoče so še kšni pršli ke
<yang> kaksni avstrijci ?
<msev-> hecam se k so mel plakate od kekca
<speed-> mi njim dol visimo
<speed-> pa prav je tak tbh
<speed-> :
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> !g turistično gostinska zbornica slovenije
<Pepelka> Turistično gostinska zbornica Slovenije http://www.tgzs.si/
<CrazyLemon> a opazi kdo kaj zanimivega? :D
<speed-> nop
<zdobbie> nice logo
<Guest51> premal spejsa med vrsticami logotipa
<Guest51> +grozna stran?
<zdobbie> lep ambient
<Guest51> background zgleda ko mackbook zvočniki?
<CrazyLemon> nice logo is the answer i was looking for :>
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa ja..ozadje je obupno
<Guest51> vse je obupno
<CrazyLemon> vse ne! logo je lep!
<zdobbie> I WIN
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<CrazyLemon> yes..now merge that PR
<CrazyLemon> .sc gianni kosta sirius
<jabuk> Gianni Kosta Feat. Belle - Sirius(3 minute) https://soundcloud.com/giannikosta/gianni-kosta-feat-belle-sirius ♥18,907 ▶305,040
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: se kr cakam
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie [15:35:39] -gh-jablana/#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/vreme-test d61147d Dražen M: s/yahoo/Yahoo...
<CrazyLemon> tadruzga pa ne boš dočakal :>
<zdobbie> jah ok
<zdobbie> pol bom pa lepo rejectal
<CrazyLemon> jah..ne boš ne :D
<CrazyLemon> ti boš lepo mergeal tale PR
<CrazyLemon> nato bom js rebaseal gif fix
<CrazyLemon> nato boš še tistega mergeal
<zdobbie> YOU DON'T CONTROL ME
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] zdobersek closed pull request #52: Lets see if this fixes yahoos inability to respond to a legit query (master...fix/vreme-test) https://git.io/v1FZt
<CrazyLemon> i have no idea what i just did
<CrazyLemon> .vreme new york
<jabuk> new york: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> .vreme umag
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 2 new commits to fix/giphy-search: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/compare/1eb4c45a57ec...0c68998f1139
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/giphy-search 854cd38 CrazyLemon: Fix giphy search..by using public api (while its available)
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/giphy-search 0c68998 CrazyLemon: Merge branch 'fix/giphy-search' of github.com:ubuntu-si/ircbot into fix/giphy-search
<jabuk> umag: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<CrazyLemon> .vreme zagreb
<jabuk> zagreb: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<CrazyLemon> right
<CrazyLemon> i'm so confused right now..toliko enakih commitov mi pokaže!
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 2 new commits to fix/giphy-search: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/compare/0c68998f1139...ea142a910ded
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/giphy-search 9cf1f84 CrazyLemon: Fix giphy search..by using public api (while its available)
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/giphy-search ea142a9 CrazyLemon: Merge branch 'fix/giphy-search' of github.com:ubuntu-si/ircbot into fix/giphy-search
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #53: Fix/giphy search (master...fix/giphy-search) https://git.io/v1Fce
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> koper: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<CrazyLemon> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> kaj je zdaj to
<CrazyLemon> :D
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v1FcM
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 12a3416 CrazyLemon: Quick vreme fix
<zdobbie> impossible
<zdobbie> can't fix the weather 'quickly'
<CrazyLemon> did you try?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 8.2°C @19.12.2016 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% vzhodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:41, Kulminacija: 11:03:38, Sončni zahod: 15:24:34
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme new york
<jabuk> New York, NY, USA: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<CrazyLemon> aye!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme trieste
<jabuk> Trieste, Italy: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<CrazyLemon> k
<zdobersek> aces. http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-38369962
<Pepelka> Russian ambassador Andrei Karlov wounded in gun attack in Turkey - BBC News
<Pepelka> »The Russian ambassador to Ankara is wounded in a gun attack while visiting a photo exhibition.«
<CrazyLemon> nauk zgodbe..art can be dangerous
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, videl :)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp ne spomnim se če sm dal link do githuba ampak gor je koda
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 3.km  V od Å KOFJE LOKE @19/12/2016 19:22:45  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.17+N,+14.34+E
<yang> Å e ena zvezda je umrla https://localtvkstu.files.wordpress.com/2016/12/zsa-zsa-gabor.png?w=770
<yang> Hollywood golden age
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, that's what you get for using a crappy bot!
<matjaz> !g errbot
<matjaz> oh ffs
<matjaz> http://errbot.io/en/latest/
<Pepelka> Errbot — Err 4.3.4 documentation
<CrazyLemon> matjaz naah
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: use your own tool?
<dz0ny> kje pa mamo Å¡e yql?
<dz0ny> k yahoo bo itak propadu :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i only use my tool after 23.00
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> wat een nutter!
<upd> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-38373867
<Pepelka> Berlin Breitscheidplatz: Lorry kills nine at Christmas market - BBC News
<Pepelka> »A suspected "deliberate attack" on a Christmas market in the heart of Berlin kills nine people.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.270towin.com/live-2016-presidential-election-vote-of-electors/
<Pepelka> Vote of Presidential Electors: December 19, 2016
<Pepelka> »The electoral map on this page will be filled out as the vote of electors in each state becomes available. Follow along to see if there are any faithless or rogue electors.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: look what are you missing https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/5j7xwg/my_girlfriend_and_i_met_in_a_dota_pub_2_years_ago/
<Pepelka> My girlfriend and I met in a dota pub 2 years ago today... : DotA2
<Pepelka> »She picked offlane OD and I was safelane DK with my friend supporting me (it was 2k mmr). Having identified she was a grill I proceeded to...«
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-20
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km JZ od CERKNA @20/12/2016 08:04:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.11+N,+13.97+E
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> aha
<speed-> o
<speed-> ka zaj ti
<speed-> se si doma
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vu5B5Rm3Hg
<Pepelka> Certain Words - YouTube
<Pepelka> »BUY MERCHANDISE: http://shop.impoppy.com Fan Mail: POPPY C/o Nick Groff Interscope Records 2220 Colorado Ave Santa Monica, CA 90404 Youtube.com is a popular ...«
<matjaz> creepy AF!
<zdobbie> ASMR
<msevwork> https://www.hiri.com/product/
<Pepelka> Product | Hiri email client
<zdobbie> TAKE A GUESS https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxVrhgIDn4c
<Pepelka> What Rhymes with Breath? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »BUY MERCHANDISE: http://shop.impoppy.com Fan Mail: POPPY C/o Nick Groff Interscope Records 2220 Colorado Ave Santa Monica, CA 90404 Youtube.com is a popular ...«
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: nisi poslal, a sem našel repo
<msevwork> a je kdo že poizkušal ta hiri :D
<msevwork> harakiri
<metalcamp_> msevwork: stestiraj in poročaj :)
<slax0r> speed-: uh-huh
<msevwork> kaj je fora legacy pa mainline kernela pri orange piju?
<msevwork> kaj pomeni eno in drugo
<zdobbie> eno je staro
<zdobbie> tadrugo je trenutno v modi
<matjaz> tko nekako
<matjaz> ali: legacy je old as fuck but stable
<matjaz> mainline pa new and stable but not really if something's not working
<speed-> slax0r ka je to za odgovora
<speed-> znas nan kmeton mores dati yes/no :D
<zdobbie> lmfao https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMfSKEMFXBQ
<Pepelka> The (poorly edited) Mummy IMAX Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The IMAX channel uploaded this incomplete trailer of the new "The Mummy" film, leaving out a large amount of audio. It's great.«
<pitastrudl> hahaha
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/Fz11DuI.gifv
<Pepelka> The Japanese Prime Minister's Motorcade merges into traffic
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo težave z signon-ui ?!?
<zdobbie> ne !?!
<CrazyLemon> zakvaj?!
<CrazyLemon> fcking auth okna popupajo nonstop
<CrazyLemon> pri canonicalu jih očitno ne moti da to kvari uporabniško izkušnjo
<CrazyLemon> stupid programmers
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a zato ti igraš doto :P
<zdobbie> what
<slax0r> speed-: yes/no
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> doma san se ja
<slax0r> januara iden
<slax0r> ka malo pa standard v grazi zdibgnen
<speed-> to to
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/tvkoper/videos/10154162383318008/
<Pepelka> Nas so kar malo presenetile novoletne... - TV Koper Capodistria | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Nas so kar malo presenetile novoletne želje, ki so nam jih zaupali učenci iz podružnične osnovne šole Sv Anton. Anketo pripravila Simona Horvat.«
<CrazyLemon> lol..wait for it!!
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> kokuše zajce
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<CrazyLemon> edini ki ve kaj je pomembno! nov traktor pa kokuši!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> pa sm mislu da bo prva bl awkward :D
<zdobbie> jfc
<idioterna> 30 kuajnu
<zdobbie> trahtor
<zdobbie> kle mas vse
<zdobbie> od prijateljev, sluzbe za mamco
<zdobbie> do traktorja
<zdobbie> zajcev magari
<msevwork> haha kašn car
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/becirovicu-na-fdv-ju-ze-drugic-zavrnili-doktorat/410549
<Pepelka> Bećiroviću na FDV-ju že drugič zavrnili doktorat :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Direktorju inštituta IFIMES Zijadu Bećiroviču so že dvakrat zavrnili doktorsko nalogo, ker ne dosega akademskih standardov.«
<anny_> o
<anny_> CrazyLemon šu že spat
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> a ti je upgradal pa sprejel win7 kljuc?
<anny_> o
<anny_> mislim,da grem nazaj na linux
<anny_> kdo prodaja to sranje po 150 €??
<idioterna> microsoft.
<anny_> hvala za info
<anny_> ://
<idioterna> js nism fan, ampak win10 mi je ful bolj vsec kot kerikol prejsnji windowsi
<anny_> poskusila sem gor namestiti wamp
<anny_> gues what
<idioterna> aja juhu
<idioterna> ne, za tako delo pa
<pitastrudl> wamp?
<anny_> manjka ene 5 dlljev
<idioterna> windows niso primerni.
<idioterna> je prevec dela
<idioterna> prevec se mors ukvarjat z malenkostmi
<idioterna> ce se hoces razvoj z windows, potem moras cel ekosistem od njih vzet, al pa je glavobol
<anny_> resno, človek bi pričakoval, da imajo vsaj knjižnice popedenane
<anny_> oblačno rešitev
<idioterna> ja sej majo, ampak za C#, .net in te reci
<idioterna> za njihovo platformo
<idioterna> za IIS
<anny_> ok
<anny_> za kakšno delo je win primeren?
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<anny_> igre, pisanje po Wordu in potem zmanjka idej
<idioterna> ja suni skos windows uporablja, ker autodeskova orodja v glavnem samo na windows delajo
<anny_> to ja
<idioterna> pa adobe suite tudi
<anny_> pa državna euprava je glavobol
<idioterna> zdaj bi ji sicer lahko maca kupil, ampak je drag
<anny_> adobe suite je edino, kar pogrešam na linuxu
<idioterna> ja, meni na linuxu kar spodobno delajo te drzavne reci
<anny_> kako ti uspe podpis v e-davkih?
<anny_> ker baje tudi na macu ne dela
<idioterna> tam ene java policyje moras nastavit
<idioterna> da dovolijo reci, ki jih po defaultu ne
<anny_> jaja
<idioterna> bom napisal en guide
<idioterna> zdajle bi moral na zemantino novoletno zabavo
<anny_> zdaj pa povej to enemu povprečnemu n00bu
<idioterna> pa se mi ful ne da
<anny_> o srečno pot
<idioterna> ma
<anny_> ti kr let
<idioterna> ne vem ce bi
<anny_> ste se skregali?
<idioterna> ah ne
<idioterna> sej tut ko sem tam delal nisem nikol sel :)
<idioterna> sam zdej jih ze dolg nisem su pogledat
<anny_> ni bilo nobene dobre za podret
<idioterna> pa bi jim loh roke stisnu pa tko
<anny_> jaja
<anny_> dobro skrbeti za mreženje pa to
<anny_> ej, maca lahko kupiš rabljenega
<idioterna> dobre za podret hm
<idioterna> ja, moras ga
<idioterna> ker novi so od hudica :)
<anny_> kolega servisira Apple in pravi, da je njihov nov OS ta večji šit
<anny_> tko da smo približno vsi na istem
<idioterna> velik jih to pravi ja
<anny_> dokler ne poflikajo Å¡krbin
<idioterna> drugac ne hodim okol zato da bi podiral ljudi, ampak lustnih deklet je blo kr velik
<anny_> mhm
<anny_> vi ste dober ulov
<idioterna> kdo
<anny_> no ja
<idioterna> sej me ni treba vikat :)
<anny_> računalničarji
<anny_> ni se treba bat, da bo kdo brez službe, dela in keša :)
<anny_> ti kr leti na zabavo
<anny_> jaz sem bila na škratovem žuru
<anny_> igrali so tile
<idioterna> skratovem zuru?
<idioterna> od skrata z zemante?
<anny_> nope
<anny_> božičkov škrat
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbLRtG-r5oQ
<anny_> nisem mogla verjeti, da to naredijo slovenci
<Pepelka> ZARIA - Pozabljeni svet [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO] - YouTube
<anny_> diši po mojem najljubšem bandu
<Pepelka> »The first official music video by ZARIA for the song "Pozabljeni svet," taken from the album PO POTI ŽIVLJENJA. / Prvi uradni videospot skupine ZARIA za pese...«
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> en skrat je bil na zemanti
<idioterna> mislim tak nick je mel
<idioterna> kr kul tip
<anny_> nope
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> kdo je pa tvoj najljubsi band
<anny_> tisti, ki smo pakirali darila v akciji Božiček za en dan
<idioterna> jethro tull?
<anny_> kdo?
<anny_> aja
<anny_> stari Nightwish
<idioterna> hudo bobnarko majo
<idioterna> teli
<anny_> poznaš?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> video gledam
<anny_> tudi v živo je kul
<anny_> fejst bejba
<idioterna> mislm, dobr bobna
<anny_> jap
<anny_> tudi skulirana v živo
<anny_> bolj od pevke
<idioterna> hm ja pevka zgleda zlo
<idioterna> poshed up
<anny_> jap
<idioterna> not my cup of tea
<anny_> ampak moraš priznat, da imajo kar dober štikl
<idioterna> ja, muzika je cist super
<idioterna> mislm, super
<idioterna> moji kolegi k so bl resni metalci bi zihr mel ful pripomb pomoje
<anny_> haha
<idioterna> js se preslabo na metal spoznam da bi si drznu kritizirat
<anny_> metalci se gledajo kot psi in mačke
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> do tega, da si dajejo minus glasove na youtube
<idioterna> ja no pa sej to je kul a ni
<anny_> ni
<anny_> ker ni realno
<idioterna> zakaj
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> itak so ful odklopljena subkultura
<idioterna> bi prcakval da ce krize radi obrnejo, pol tut une prstke pod videotom
<anny_> prijaviš se z 29 računov, da minusiraš konkurenco
<idioterna> ah tok usekani pa upam da niso no
<anny_> ja so
<anny_> happened
<idioterna> ok to je pa kr sad uresnic
<anny_> nekdo bi jih moral po tacah
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> js nism tolk za represijo
<anny_> jaz sem
<idioterna> mislm, sej niso nc bolj popularni ce druge downvotajo
<idioterna> ja, vem
<anny_> če se nekdo trudi in naredi spodoben komad, ne zasluži tega
<zdobbie> oy vey
<anny_> vsi pogled
<idioterna> sam sej ti komad ni nc manj vsec ce nekdo downvota
<idioterna> o zdobbie
<zdobbie> when I joined this channel https://gfycat.com/SleepyAdorableEquestrian
<Pepelka> adqRyLD_460sv GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<Pepelka> »Watch adqRyLD_460sv GIF on Gfycat. Discover more wtf GIFs on Gfycat.«
<anny_> kje si, zdobbie?
<anny_> mislim, v katerem geografskem pasu?
<zdobbie> am
<idioterna> jsm v ljubljani se do konca tedna
<anny_> ni treba povedat
<anny_> samo da vem, če naslednjič rečem jutro, dan, o ali kaj četrtega
<anny_> evo
<anny_> Å¡e en njihov dober komad (ignore animacijo)
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASXQj_T4-cc
<Pepelka> ZARIA - Divja jaga [Official Lyric Video] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Izvajalec/Artist: Zaria (http://www.facebook.com/Zaria.band , http://www.zaria-band.si/) Album: Po poti življenja Grafično oblikovanje/Graphic design: Jakob ...«
<zdobbie> v SLO sem, ne vem pa, v kter geografski pas bi to spadal
<zdobbie> sem ze pozabu
<idioterna> middle earth.
<anny_> ou jeah
<anny_> grem se zdaj Å¡e malo ukvarjat s tem sistemom ...lol
<anny_> idioterna, bejž na parti
<anny_> čist si shujšal, pojej kakšen kruhek
<idioterna> ma nism js neki za partyje
<anny_> pejt reč živjo
<anny_> ne bo ti padla krona z glave
<idioterna> slusalke mi bojo
<anny_> to pa lahko
<idioterna> na, lej, anny_
<idioterna> k nis hotla gejem pustit otrok
<idioterna> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/sex-robots-might-ruin-everything-guys-vgtrn
<Pepelka> Sex Robots May Be So Good in Bed They'll Ruin Civilization as We Know It - VICE
<Pepelka> »"People may become obsessed by their ever faithful, ever pleasing sex robot lovers," an expert warned.«
<anny_> *pogleda z belim*
<idioterna> zdej bomo pa nerdi unicl civilizacijo :)
<anny_> ja, bomo
<idioterna> za kazen!
<anny_> delamo na tem
<anny_> če zrihtate kakšnega dobrega robotoka zame, nimam nič proti
<zdobbie> "cro-asians" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swHAo5JZz6w
<anny_> ampak, je to že varanje ali ni?
<Pepelka> Too many mother 'uckers - Flight of the Conchords - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Trecho do episódio 7 da primeira temporada - racismo contra neozelandeses - com o clássico "Too many mother 'uckers" - Flight of the Conchords«
<dz0ny> anny_: emotional :)?
<anny_> ne vem
<anny_> če se ti zatreskaš v drugo, čustveno najbrž že varaš
<dz0ny> anny_: a si gleda westworld?
<anny_> nope
<anny_> edino, kar anci gleda, je GoT
<dz0ny> no to je podobno
<anny_> ampak, ce pravis, da je ok, bom mogoce dala sanso
<idioterna> js ne bi z robotko imel spolnih odnosov, ce bi to pomenil da slabse skrbim za zivo partnerko
<dz0ny> 5/7
<anny_> ni imel CrazyLemon eno serijo o Mastersu in Johnsonovi?
<zdobbie> Masters o' Sex
<dz0ny> idioterna: exactly, or maybe you want to learn some new things
<anny_> samo 5//
<anny_> oh yeah
<dz0ny> sam tist je bl drama
<dz0ny> MoS
<anny_> vsec so mi drame
<idioterna> dz0ny: for example?
<anny_> kaj je westworld?
<anny_> komedija, sci-fi?
<dz0ny> drama mostly
<idioterna> westworld mi ful ljudi pravi da morm gledat
<anny_> jiha!
<dz0ny> with nude parts
<idioterna> takih k cenim njihov nasvet
<idioterna> sam js mam en problem
<anny_> da ni gejev?
<dz0ny> pa big decisions
<idioterna> to-watch direktorij je velik 1.8 tera.
<anny_> daj kaj sheraj z nami, ane
<dz0ny> pa ce vam je usec douglas adams pol
<idioterna> js pa suni pa nisva gledala nic ze od lanskega leta
<anny_> pa itaq si v penziji, kaj jamras
<idioterna> anny_: kaj pa bi?
<dz0ny> je nova seria o dirku, holistic agency zuni
<idioterna> ja, ne pritozujem se
<anny_> moj to read seznam je tudi en tera :P
<idioterna> men je vsec da namest gledanja serij rajs pocneva druge reci
<anny_> berem samo novice, pa se za tisto mi je zal
<anny_> vse kmetije, gostilne, bari grejo lahko direkt v krtovo dezelo zaradi mene
<anny_> raje kaj ustvarjam in recikliram
<idioterna> ma js zadnje leto sportam pa intimnosti zganjam
<idioterna> branje knjig mi gre lih tok pocasi k spremljanje serij
<anny_> tudi jaz
<anny_> ta ideja mi je vsec
<anny_> http://www.curbly.com/users/diy-maven/posts/9408-turn-a-tie-into-a-phone-case
<Pepelka> Turn a Tie into a Phone Case » Curbly | DIY Design & Decor
<anny_> samo potem bo moj brez kravat ostal :)
<idioterna> bodi vesela da sploh ima kaksno
<idioterna> jaz nimam nobene
<anny_> saj dobi živčnega, če mora kakšno gor dat
<idioterna> meni se nikoli ni bilo treba nobene dat gor
<anny_> cmiha kot petletnik
<anny_> kravata vas mora spominjati, da je vedno nekdo, ki vas drži za vrat!
<anny_> je Božiček kaj prinesel?
<idioterna> mene nihce ne drzi za vrat
<anny_> emmmm
<anny_> no comment
<idioterna> jah, meni se ni tezko odpovedat korencku, zato potem tudi palice nisem delezen
<anny_> looool
<anny_> jaz bi oboje
<anny_> mm
<idioterna> enjoy
<anny_> o ja
<anny_> grem
<idioterna> mislim, jaz ti cist privoscim
<idioterna> lahko noc
<anny_> dobro žuraj
<anny_> lp
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/ck77aqb6gq4y.jpg
<idioterna> sounds pretty solid
<upd> :)
<pitastrudl> jah treba met neki za podkurt ane
<pitastrudl> so mrzli dnevi
<idioterna> https://scontent.fbeg2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15542027_704069593101646_4388641611576409984_n.jpg?oh=376be825ef0e627b1f677094e3259e92&oe=58F1ACAC
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> too soon
<zdobbie> .yt murder on a dancefloor
<jabuk> Sophie Ellis-Bextor - Murder On The Dance Floor https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsISfQAXE60
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEjLoHdbVeE
<Pepelka> Abba - Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Music video by Abba performing Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight). (C) 1979 Polar Music International AB«
<pitastrudl> sem danes malo probaval xfce
<pitastrudl> tisti njihov appfinder je bil tak počasen
<idioterna> https://scontent.fbeg2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15622735_10206077823182945_4659334791516869348_n.jpg?oh=9d5ba51ff3e773c08e1b12047cf0e558&oe=58DEA251
<pitastrudl> čeprav sem meu kao da ostane odprt kot instanca je trajalo par sekund da se je pokazal
<pitastrudl> naj bi bil problem ker vse podatke hrani kot stringe na disku in to traja malo dokler vse pobere
<pitastrudl> in ja, imam HDD :(
<CrazyLemon> hokejsko drsalno društvo? hereditary desmoid disease?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=At3xcj-pTjg
<Pepelka> HUMAN FLYING DRONE - YouTube
<Pepelka> »BEHIND THE SCENES https://youtu.be/PepeRKWsm8I«
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, wut
<matjaz> epic shit
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon hispanic detention disease
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl why so racist
<pitastrudl> there is no racism
<pitastrudl> just random words
<CrazyLemon> are you talking about trumps campaign?
<pitastrudl> yes am i
<yang> heh tale snowboard drone je pa super
<pitastrudl> indeed
<pitastrudl> dokler nekaj ne malfunctiona in odreže par glav mimojdočim
<yang> ja
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-21
<upd> lll
<speed-> morgen
<speed-> http://www.so-doo.si/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=7261&mfp=3-serija-procesorja[Intel%C2%AE%20Core%E2%84%A2%20i7]&limit=100
<Pepelka> HP Probook 250 G5
<speed-> ka pravite na to pubeci
<Pepelka> »HP ProBook 250 G5 Renew NB PC, P-C i7-6500U (2.5Hz), 15.6 HD AG LED, 8GB, SSD 256GB, WIFI, Bluetooth, Std Kbd, ACA 45W, BATT 3C 31 WHr, Warranty 1/1/0 EURO - Win10 64«
<speed-> 600eur
<speed-> skoraj sem ze pri tem da narocim :D
<speed-> pa bi rad se mel druga mnenja hehe
<matjaz> fak, Å¡ele 9:08
<matjaz> danes bo dolg dan
<metalcamp_> malo verjetno, solsticij pa to :)
<speed-> ...
<speed-> do 16.00
<speed-> bom 3x se zjokal odznotraj!
<msevwork> sj sm bil že prej kle no
<msevwork> sam nism se gor prjavu
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> matjaz :-P
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6.9°C @21.12.2016 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41% vzhodnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:45, Kulminacija: 11:04:35, Sončni zahod: 15:25:25
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mmm
<johnnyyy> @matjaz: dolg dan ... danes bo dan najkrajši :D
<zdobbie> 22. se zacne spet daljsat
<zdobbie> o rejoice
<zdobbie> al 23.
<zdobbie> dc
<CrazyLemon> 22.
<johnnyyy> jp jutri že gre nazaj
<johnnyyy> ima kdo idejo, na kakšen način bi lahko vodil revizije binarnih fajlov?
<johnnyyy> oz. kar celotno / inštalacijo
<skyx> johnnyyy: git?
<skyx> al pa kak ala dropbox / owncloud
<johnnyyy>  kolk se kej obnese za binarce?
<skyx> to pa nv
<johnnyyy> pred leti vsm da sem to delal
<johnnyyy> sam je blo počasn za pop*
<johnnyyy> aufs sem probal
<johnnyyy> pa mam težave
<johnnyyy> z nekaterimi fajli
<skyx> kolk velike fajle pa mas?
<metalcamp_> johnnyyy: https://git-lfs.github.com/
<Pepelka> Git Large File Storage - Git Large File Storage (LFS) replaces large files such as audio samples, videos, datasets, and graphics with text pointers inside Git, while storing the file contents on a remote server like GitHub.com or GitHub Enterprise.
<johnnyyy> celotno linux distribucijo
<Pepelka> »Git Large File Storage (LFS) replaces large files such as audio samples, videos, datasets, and graphics with text pointers inside Git, while storing the file contents on a remote server like GitHub.com or GitHub Enterprise.«
<johnnyyy> :)
<metalcamp_> tole si že poskusil?
<johnnyyy> ne to Å¡e nism
<johnnyyy> bom malce pogledal
<skyx> johnnyyy: zakaj ravno binanry files? zakaj code source ne?
<skyx> source code*
<johnnyyy> situacijo mam takšno, da delam na ARM boardih
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa revisioniral binarne fajle?
<johnnyyy> in bi rad nekak vedu ko gre vse v produkcijo pa ko se bodo zadeve začele spreminjat kaj se je kje spremenil
<johnnyyy> sam tko da nardim "snapshot" pa da rečem evo to je to
<johnnyyy> ker zdej mam mal clusterfack
<slax0r> "snapshot" se naredi na source, preden se builda
<johnnyyy> ko mam 10 prototipov po tujini pa nihče ne ve kakšna je konfiguracija kje
<slax0r> ne pa na skompajlanem binary...
<slax0r> ne vem kaj pocnes, samo se mi mocno dozdeva da ne delas pravilno
<slax0r> ce si prisel do situacije kjer moras revisionirat binarne fajle
<johnnyyy> hm
<skyx> source code tage in release delej
<skyx> p v release lahko dodas se binanry ce to res zelo zelis samo odvetujem :)
<johnnyyy> source code celotne ubuntu distribucije je full
<johnnyyy> :D
<johnnyyy> 40k paketov
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa pri vragu dajal distribucijo v repo?
<metalcamp_> zakaj bi dajal celotno distribucijo?
<johnnyyy> ker ne vem še kaj bo nameščeno kaj ne
<metalcamp_> am...
<metalcamp_> zakaj bi pa to bil problem?
<metalcamp_> spišeš skripto in odstraniš nepotrebne stvari, če bodo odveč
<johnnyyy> ok, bom probal poredstavit iz druge strani
<metalcamp_> mja, obstaja precejšnja verjetnost da ne razumem(o) čisto tvojega problema
<johnnyyy> imaš 100 različnih računalnikov, eni imajo eno vrsto SWja drugi drugo (recimo nekje je lxde, dugje xfc)
<johnnyyy> vse skupaj bi rad mel v binarcih, daš na kartico in to je to
<johnnyyy> kako vodit te revizije binarcev
<slax0r> kaksno kartico?
<slax0r> bancno?
<slax0r> :P
<johnnyyy> SD kartico
<johnnyyy> :D
<slax0r> aha
<johnnyyy> eMMC
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa to delal, ce so ti paketi vedno na voljo?
<johnnyyy> če stranka reče da ima težave z verzijo "asd", da sploh vem kaj lahko tam pričakujem
<slax0r> aka, ti hoces pri sebi doma poustvarit enako okolje kot ga ima stranka nekje in resit strankin problem?
<johnnyyy> ja recimo, če pride iz terena da je nekje napaka, da vem kaj se na terenu nahaja + da lahk reproduciram napako
<johnnyyy> plata pride iz terena *
<johnnyyy> :D
<skyx> ti bi si moral nekako poslati configuracijo sistema na strankini strani
<skyx> da bi lahko ustvaril enake pogoje pri sebi
<skyx> ala composer.lock bi blo idealno ce bi kaj takega imel :)
<johnnyyy> hja
<johnnyyy> zdej je jebeno, ko izpadem neumen, ko nekdo sprašuje kakšna konfiguracija je
<skyx> in s tem bi resil problem da cl distro notr dajes
<johnnyyy> jst pa ne vem ništa
<skyx> ja sej
<skyx> jebeno je to pol ja :)
<johnnyyy> :D
<zdobbie> git-annex mogoce
<skyx> johnnyyy: dodaj se da ti posilja 1x dnevno konfiguracijo ce se le da :)
<johnnyyy> to je tako kot bi mel v firmi 20 kompov, pa en reče, da mu nekaj ne dela, pa sploh ne veš kaj ima gor :D
<skyx> jp
<skyx> in rabis remote dotop da lahko pogledas :)
<johnnyyy> ja maš pol na drugi strani človeka za NAT pa 3 požarne pregrade
<johnnyyy> pol se pa povež gor
<johnnyyy> :D
<skyx> lazje je pol poslat ven :P
<johnnyyy> je pol bolje da se on konekta k men
<johnnyyy> :D
<skyx> johnnyyy: druga opcija je pa da si stanka pri tebi postavi identicno okolje in reproducira, ce se ne mor ti k njej povezat
<skyx> mores*
<skyx> tvoj cas je tudi dragocen :)
<johnnyyy> vem da je dragocen
<johnnyyy> nočem se pa v koleno ustrelit če mam naklado 5k kos od japonske do USA
<slax0r> ssh -R 19999:localhost:22 myuser@myserver
<slax0r> BAM
<johnnyyy> :D
<johnnyyy> jp
<johnnyyy> sem delal drugo foro
<johnnyyy> na TOR
<slax0r> extreme ;)
<johnnyyy> pa ssh prek tora
<johnnyyy> :D
<johnnyyy> ampak dokler je samo nekaj kosov je vse ok
<johnnyyy> moram se pa malce poglobit ko se bo to povečeval
<msevwork> a na i5 z 8gb bi mogu bit gnome hiter? :D
<msevwork> k recimo kle v službi na i7 32gb je ful hiter
<msevwork> sam doma morm pa čakat mal
<msevwork> zj pa nevem a je zato k sm mel težave pr inštalaciji sistema
<msevwork> k je blo treba vse neki popravlat
<zdobbie> prolly
<slax0r> meni i3 dela na i5 z 16gb bliskovito hitro :P
<slax0r> i3 = wm, i5 = cpu
<zdobbie> not confusing at all
<slax0r> inorite
<msevwork> lol
<msevwork> dobr da je razlago dal Å¡e spodaj
<slax0r> mja... ne vem kako si pri intelu dovolijo imet taksna imena cpujev
<msevwork> dobr da jih ne tožjo :P
<skyx> i3 = bmw electric :D
<CrazyLemon> msevwork težka bo..rabiš še vsaj 24gb rama pa vsaj i7
<CrazyLemon> pa ssd disk
<msevwork> ma ni to to
<msevwork> zihr je kšn bug al pa kj
<CrazyLemon> nemogoče
<msevwork> sam ne da se mi reinstallat
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.9°C @21.12.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 24% vzhodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:45, Kulminacija: 11:04:35, Sončni zahod: 15:25:25
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ^
<zdobbie> nobody cares
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -3°C @21.12.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% vzhodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:16, Kulminacija: 10:58:26, Sončni zahod: 15:16:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 36min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lol..you care :D
<matjaz> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -3.2°C @21.12.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 83% jugozahodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:36, Kulminacija: 11:01:29, Sončni zahod: 15:20:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 37min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> 15:20
<matjaz> pft!
<speed-> fuck that yea
<CrazyLemon> 16.20*
<speed-> v kmici idem
<speed-> v kmici pridem
<speed-> jebemo
<zdobbie> kmici?
<zdobbie> the fuck
<speed-> oz. v kmici pridem v sluzbo pa v kmici grem z sluzbe
<speed-> TEMI
<speed-> ka je
<speed-> prevajalec
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ???
<zdobbie> kko iz "tema" prides do "kmica"?
<matjaz> a ne spoštuje DST?
<zdobbie> "temíca?"
<CrazyLemon> matjaz its UTC
<zdobbie> matjaz: PRs welcome
<CrazyLemon> ^
<matjaz> I'm not touching this {insert buzzword here}script shit!
<speed-> nevem kak ste vi na tema
<CrazyLemon> java is the buzzword
<speed-> ce je kmica v originalu
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<zdobbie> ce je vasa prekmürscina original
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: www.kmica.si
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, nope, coffee!
<zdobbie> zakaj se potem ostala Slovenija ni prikljucevala k vam, ampak obratno?
<speed-> zajebali so nas
<speed-> totalke :)
<zdobbie> metalcamp_: izjemno lepa slovnica na tej strani
<speed-> zadnjic je en razlagal
<speed-> da je slovenscina dobila dvojino iz prekmurscine
<speed-> da vas malo poducim se tu
<speed-> müva vüva oviva
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp_> lol
<matjaz> dammit, pejte na #ubuntu-prekmürje
<speed-> ni mürje
<metalcamp_> u je brez preglasa
<matjaz> same same but different :)
<metalcamp_> ni, ker s preglasom se mučiš po nepotrebnem, pa še napačno je :)
<zdobbie> "vüva idejta na #ubuntu-prekmürje!"
<zdobbie> we learning!
<zdobbie> se vüčemo!
<speed-> vüva ita
<speed-> se čujemo
<speed-> tak
<speed-> :D
<speed-> čüjemo ajde no
<msevwork> dang
<msevwork> zle sm par dni gibanico jedu
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> eh
<speed-> jebes gibanico
<matjaz> men tud ni kul
<speed-> jaz jo jem 1x na 2 leti
<speed-> :)
<speed-> pa mati pece valda vsak mesec
<speed-> vsem tem 'tujcom'
<speed-> haha
<matjaz> jest sem jo slab mesec nazaj prvič :D
<msevwork> mljask
<msevwork> men je dobra
<msevwork> eno tako fejk jem k se jo hitrejš naredi
<metalcamp_> eh, mak, fuj
<msevwork> ni un default recept
<metalcamp_> posolanke so boljše :)
<speed-> krapec, retas
<msevwork> teža pa še nism
<msevwork> tega
<speed-> enostavno pa boljse
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> the 3 stvari
<msevwork> si sploh ne predstavljam kaj so
<metalcamp_> speed-: retaš ftw
<msevwork> oz si
<msevwork> bom tvegal
<msevwork> posolanka je neko slano kvašeno pecivo?
<speed-> posolanka je krapec za reveze
<msevwork> krapec je kukr en knedel nafilan z nečem
<speed-> to majo prleki
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> am i rite
<msevwork> no djta razložit
<msevwork> kko se una fensi gostilna v murski imenuje neki na R
<metalcamp_> rajh
<metalcamp_> pa ni ravno fancy
<msevwork> ne ni ja
<msevwork> kr uredu je blo za jest
<CrazyLemon> matjaz to zato ker nisi jedu proper gibanico.. na trojanah imajo kul - ko je še sveža in topla :)
<msevwork> sam premal :P
<msevwork> mmm trojanski krofi
<metalcamp_> restavracija kot restavracija
<msevwork> uzel bom Each G4000 slušalke iz Kitajske :D
<metalcamp_> proper prekmurska hrana se je drugje :)
<msevwork> can't beat the price performance ratio :D
<msevwork> metalcamp_, kje?
<msevwork> za naslednjič k grem
<metalcamp_> vinarium v bogojini na primer
<msevwork> a to je v unmu stolpu
<msevwork> :D
<metalcamp_> ne
<metalcamp_> stolp je v lendavi
<msevwork> v bogojini sem bil že enkrat pomoje
<msevwork> tut v eni gostilni možn da v te
<metalcamp_> ni nemogoče
<msevwork> pismo zakaj je šef tok časa na znanstvenem svetu
<msevwork> js rabm nove delovne naloge
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> oh ti si se segret
<msevwork> da si pol lahko dopust vzamem :D
<speed-> jaz se izogibam
<msevwork> speed-, ubistvu me zebe
<metalcamp_> lol
<speed-> tak na pune :D
<speed-> prvi mesec sem se nekaj trudo
<speed-> zdaj pa preko kurca vse
<speed-> :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, jo je ena prekmurka prinesla, tko da je bl aproper pomojem :)
<msevwork> hooters <- speed-> zdaj pa preko kurca vse
<CrazyLemon> matjaz js ti lahko prinesem vino..pa to ne pomeni da sm vinar :D
<msevwork> nezastopm kko vi primorci lahko eksate olivn olje
<msevwork> zj na kruhu to razumem
<msevwork> sam da bi čistaka
<matjaz> kavica, debata, kavica, delat, malica, kavica, debata, delat, kavica, delat, konec
<msevwork> to pa težko
<matjaz> tko nekak zgleda :D
<msevwork> pol vam morm pa kšn coding question dat
<msevwork> vidm da creaveate po njem
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> da
<speed-> komaj cakamo
<speed-> bomo vsi zaprli irc
<speed-> pa zaceli delat
<speed-> se produktivnost dvigne na 5 firmah
<matjaz> zdob ga je preventivno že
<speed-> iz nepojasnjenih razlogov :D
<matjaz> :D
<speed-> a to hoces, msev-?1?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie je itak končal za to leto
<msevwork> avidš mene morjo najet vse vaše firme
<matjaz> jest pa Å¡e par uric
<msevwork> za zunanjega svetovalca
<speed-> fakerji
<msevwork> kje delate vi drgač
<msevwork> djte napisat firme da poguglam s čim se ukvarjate :D
<speed-> jaz pa se 6 dni.......
<speed-> SEST
<msevwork> js grem jutr pomoje na dopust
<msevwork> upam da bo Å¡ef milosten
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> morm porabt 6 dni k jih Å¡e mam
<speed-> jaz se nisem nic ponucal
<speed-> niti enega dneva!
<msevwork> kašn devovc ajga
<speed-> pa to ti pravim
<msevwork> js če bi bil tvoj šef bi ti kuj dal 10% gor
<speed-> lepo bom sparal
<speed-> te pa me 2 meseca nebo
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> kam boš pa šu?
<msevwork> na ladyboye na Tajsko?
<speed-> ja
<msevwork> speed-, je saj honest
<msevwork> lol
<msevwork> en frend je šu ke drgač
<msevwork> sam nevem če na ladyboye
<msevwork> letos pa na Å¡rilanku
<msevwork> zmerm za en mesec
<msevwork> na yolo
<msevwork> men bi bil dost 1 teden
<speed-> drugace pa nevem kam bom sel, ce bom kam sel
<speed-> ampak glavno da bo dopust ne
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ves jaz dobivam avstrijski vpliv
<speed-> niti vec rund nocem palcat, vsak svoje!
<speed-> haha
<metalcamp_> to pa ni prekmursko
<metalcamp_> značilno za prekmurca*
<speed-> ne ne saj se zajebavam
<slax0r> speed-: si pogledal za cpu? <3
<speed-> slax0r lol ne se :D
<speed-> ej ajde danes grem
<slax0r> </3
<speed-> pa te tak idem proti ms
<speed-> hahah
<speed-> dobra :)
<speed-> daj mi telefon
<speed-> te rufnem tam okoli 6-7
<speed-> neki cpu ti pripelam ziher :D
<slax0r> javi mi prej kaki je
<speed-> pa daj mi telefon
<speed-> ka tam nemam interneta vec
<slax0r> pa popoldne nebom doma :/
<speed-> aja ok
<slax0r> sem ti dal na private
<slax0r> ti mi samo javi kake CPUje mas pa se jaz ze prikotam do beltinec :D
<speed-> jo mam
<speed-> em
<speed-> ja vredik!
<speed-> idem danes tja
<speed-> pa ti povem
<speed-> neki dual cori bi mogli bit
<speed-> pometani okoli
<speed-> kaksni.. me prevec pitas :D
<speed-> danes malo premecem
<speed-> ce ne pa iz compov vzemem
<speed-> saj so tak samo se za smeti
<slax0r> nekaj samo spoisci, vec kot jih bo boljse bo da lahko vec sprobam :D
<CrazyLemon> se vidi da se bližajo prazniki..shitload letal/sledi na nebu
<matjaz> KEMTREJLS
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sm že vzel vn kis
<msevwork> a se typeof večinoma pol uporablja sam k debugaš eno kodo
<msevwork> pol k pa ugotoviš al je string al pa number pa uzameš appropriate tools za obdelavo
<metalcamp_> ne
<metalcamp_> če maš shitty input je fajn, da preverjaš type
<metalcamp_> no "fajn", obvezno
<skyx> za vse PHP-jevce https://blog.jetbrains.com/phpstorm/2016/12/updating-your-templates-in-phpstorm/
<Pepelka> Updating Your Templates in PhpStorm | PhpStorm Blog
<msevwork> a shitty input pomen da neveš kaj boš dobu
<msevwork> npr. da ti en v input form napiše kj :D
<msevwork> haha
<metalcamp_> msevwork: na xkcd je en primer, little bobby tables :>
<CrazyLemon> shitty input je ko pustiš zdobbieju da se igra..pa hitro ugotoviš da je pametno preverit type :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, zdob is a QA of #ubuntu-si
<matjaz> deal with it
<CrazyLemon> matjaz aye
<CrazyLemon> .yt the revivalist wish i knew you
<jabuk> The Revivalists - Wish I Knew You https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0Pt7M0weUI
<msevwork> a to veste da je bil učash tunel pod mangartom
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> se je imenoval Å toln in je vodu v Rabeljski rudnik
<msevwork> 4km ozkotirne železnice
<CrazyLemon> učasih like... a few thousand years ago?
<msevwork> ja like dunno okol 1.svet.voj.
<CrazyLemon> lies
<CrazyLemon> conspiracy theories
<CrazyLemon> !g Å¡toln
<CrazyLemon> see..nothing
<msevwork> loh si najdeš vhod
<msevwork> v ta tunel
<msevwork> zgleda k ena kapelca
<CrazyLemon> msevwork zihr ruska
<msevwork> ma ne bl zgleda taka baročna normalna slovenska
<msevwork> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%A0toln
<Pepelka> Å toln - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<msevwork> zgleda ni pod mangartom
<msevwork> čeprov nekje sem prebral
<msevwork> nope ni pod mangartom definately
<msevwork> zihr sm premal prebral
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> aja to je ta
<matjaz> zraven je pomojem tudi eno pokopališče vojakov
<msevwork> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%A0toln
<Pepelka> Å toln - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<matjaz> ali blizu, can't remember
<msevwork> ups
<msevwork> napačn link
<msevwork> aja ne
<msevwork> tole sm hotu skopirat
<msevwork> Loška Koritnica je slikovita dolina v Triglavskem narodnem parku, ki jo obdaja 15 dvatisočakov
<msevwork> 15 like a boss
<msevwork> dons smo mel pa inventuro
<msevwork> so ugotovil da je moj nov računalnik še kle :D
<msevwork> haha
<matjaz> no, zdej ga pa lahko za eno leto domov vzameš
<matjaz> na šihtu pa z abakom računaš pa je
<msevwork> hahahaha
<msevwork> dobra
<msevwork> to tut js velikrat uporabljam to foro :D
<msevwork> abakus ftw
<msevwork> zadnje čase so skoz dokumentarci od himalaje na rtvslo
<msevwork> kr kul
<idioterna> himalaja je pa res brezvezna, a ni
<idioterna> sam ogromn kp kamna
<msevwork> Nanga Parbat: Gola gora
<msevwork> Dokumentarni filmi in oddaje
<msevwork> tale je naked :D
<msevwork> sam 16kusd da greš na Gašerbrum 2
<msevwork> k je 8k visok
<msevwork> seprav 2usd na meter
<msevwork> meh dons niste neki chatty
<msevwork> :/
<matjaz> to je ~4 usd/m
<matjaz> ker je vzpona približno 4 km
<matjaz> Rakaposhi recimo je pa najvišji vzpon
<matjaz> TIL
<msevwork> a da štartaš najnižje?
<msevwork> zanimivo
<msevwork> wow 6km velka stena
<msevwork> matjaz kaj pa v evropi
<msevwork> katera gora ma največjo razliko med bazo pa vrhom
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/internetofshit/status/811548836695076865
<Pepelka> Internet of Shit auf Twitter: "oh japan, never change https://t.co/oge1ICjtUD"
<CrazyLemon> .yt sylvan esso radio
<jabuk> Sylvan Esso - Radio [OFFICIAL] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LEmDEZVa5g
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjSheQ7LgJ4
<Pepelka> EXPERIMENT Glowing 1000 degree KNIFE VS COCA COLA - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Google+ https://plus.google.com/+MrGearOfficial ------------------------------ Music: Tobu & Itro - Sunburst [NCS Release] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4l...«
<zdobbie> but they didn't happen? http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/12/heinlein-and-clarke-discuss-the-moon-landings-as-they-happen/
<Pepelka> Heinlein and Clarke discuss the Moon landings as they happen | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Sci-Fi authors envision moon hospitals, babies in space, and Proxima Centauri trips.«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: za endomodo rabis ksn account?
<zdobbie> endomondo apparently
<zdobbie> yes apparently
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie če hočeš uporabljat njihovo stran..rabiš ja
<CrazyLemon> fb, email ali google
<zdobbie> ^ lies
<zdobbie> rabs racun za android app
<CrazyLemon> lies!
<CrazyLemon> mislim..čist možno :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj je narobe s trainingpeak? :>
<zdobbie> too specialized for m'father
<CrazyLemon> oh.. a bo fotr tudi na foliji? :D
<zdobbie> ne, fotr bo pa u hribe hodu
<CrazyLemon> js bi kaj druzga kot pa endomondo za hribe..:)
<zdobbie> ksn konkreten predlog?
<skyx> !g endomondo alternatives
<Pepelka> Endomondo Alternatives and Similar Software - AlternativeTo.net http://alternativeto.net/software/endomondo/
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tist od googlea je bil kul
<CrazyLemon> mytracks al kaj že
<CrazyLemon> !g mytracks
<Pepelka> My Tracks – Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zihua.android.mytracks&hl=sl
<CrazyLemon> !g google tracks
<Pepelka> Google to shut down its activity tracking app My Tracks this spring ... http://www.mobihealthnews.com/content/google-shut-down-its-activity-tracking-app-my-tracks-spring
<CrazyLemon> right..nvm then
<msev-> Oruxmaps je awesoms
<CrazyLemon> !g oruxmaps
<Pepelka> OruxMaps http://www.oruxmaps.com/
<msev-> Za offline maps si gor nalozis openandromaps Slovenijo
<msev-> Mas bike in hike map s traili
<CrazyLemon> too complicated
<msev-> Nimas pa chemtrailov
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 11.km  S od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @21/12/2016 23:11:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.59+N,+15.55+E
<lynxlynxlynx> +1 za orux
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 13.km  S od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @21/12/2016 23:15:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.61+N,+15.52+E
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=226wr5NIPMk
<Pepelka> Riblja Čorba - Dobro jutro - Official Video - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Label and copyright: Riblja Čorba Digital distribution: http://www.daredo.com/web/ Music: lyrics: Arr:«
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-22
<upd> tumblr Å¡e kr down xD
<skyx> cer ;)
<upd> jou
<skyx> upd: s cim si zaposlen da se ne spis? :P
<upd> z errorji :)
<skyx> auch
<upd> ti
<skyx> ne morm spat :)
<upd> zakaj ne
<skyx> nv zbudu sem se cist :)
<upd> aja
<upd> sj jest sm tud prej odspal par ur
<upd> pol pa pes začne lajat pa se zbudiš :d
<upd> ni problema če ti ni treba ustat zjutraj
<skyx> ne govori :)
<idioterna> a mors vstat zjutri
<idioterna> men ni treba, sam bom pomoje vseen
<upd> mene so v šoli skoz spraševal kdaj sem šel spat, sem reku sploh nism šel
<upd> sam pol od 14h naprej so čudni občutki če si celo noč buden
<idioterna> moji otroc morjo bit ob osmih zvecer u pojstl
<upd> vse je bilo smešno
<idioterna> ja, podobn je k da si cist zadet/pijan
<upd> tko ja
<idioterna> to je dobr dokumentiran
<upd> k sm hodu do busa sm se kr smeju
<upd> :D
<idioterna> ja jsm se ponavad smeju kodi k sm jo napisu
<idioterna> ceprov ni bla smesna
<upd> lol
<upd> no pol prideš dam ob 3-4 greš spat do 9h zvečer
<upd> pa spet isto, je zelo težko pridit iz tega kroga potem
<upd> 5x lažje pa pridit nazaj
<upd> vsako noč si pol ure dlje pokonci pa si spet tam
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> no men je dost easy tut na normalno pridt
<idioterna> zvecer potegnem do 9h pa grem ob 9h za eno uro cardio
<idioterna> pa sm ob 10h tok crknen da cist lepo do osmih zjutri zaspim
<upd> ja tud jest če potem še dalam zunaj da sem sfukan že zaspim
<upd> sam drugi dan spet ne morem
<upd> sfuka mi bioritem
<upd> je pa tko do pol noči lahko zaspiš
<upd> če si enkrat čez, ne morem več
<idioterna> ja men pomaga da mam partnerko
<idioterna> pa otroke
<upd> te zmatrajo :)
<idioterna> pa pol pac ce pokvarm bioritem skor nc nimam spolnih odnosov in je res bedno in pol kr hitr nazaj switcham
<idioterna> ja mislm kadar za americane delam delam od 9h zvecer do 6h zjutri
<idioterna> pa pol otroke v solo pelem
<idioterna> pol grem pa spat
<idioterna> pol pa k pridejo popoldan domov vstanem
<skyx> pismo ta timezone je kr smotan
<upd> kr ql ja
<upd> maš usaj mir da lahko spiš
<upd> mja timezone, sm enga kitajca lovil cel vikend
<skyx> ce mas slucajno kak support za furat da mas telefon pomojem ne :)
<upd> ko je ustal sem Å¡el spat lol
<upd> mja fajn je če imaš ekipo potem iz različnih koncev sveta
<idioterna> ja jsm european hours first level support
<idioterna> da pagerdutyje ugasam da ne budijo sred noci americanov
<upd> heh
<skyx> ln ;)
<idioterna> liar
<idioterna> prej je pa reku da ne more spat!
<upd> mogoče je kaj uzel
<idioterna> hehe
<upd> http://www.cnbc.com/2016/12/21/bitcoin-passes-the-800-mark.html
<Pepelka> Bitcoin passes the $800 mark
<Pepelka> »The digital currency bitcoin has passed the $800 value for the first time since February 2014, breaking a "definite psychological barrier."«
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> spet sm bogat :)
<upd> cool
<upd> https://twitter.com/BitfuryGeorge/status/811563784682819584
<Pepelka> George Kikvadze auf Twitter: "Last 24hrs couple of $10bln+ AUM Funds calling to buy 30k-50k bitcoins.. We were not selling then / not selling now"
<upd> mraaz
<upd> ne vem kaj bolj sovražim k me zebe al k je vroče
<idioterna> js bolj da mi je vroce
<idioterna> k si nag nimas kej vec
<idioterna> ce te zebe zmer loh dodatn layer obleces
<upd> mja
<upd> sj sem oblekel
<idioterna> al pa mal pomigas
<upd> sam je annoying
<idioterna> sam je res mraz
<upd> v prste zebe
<idioterna> se grem stisnt u pojstlo h gospej
<idioterna> ajde
<upd> heh ajd
<jabuk1> M 2 > 13.km  V od METLIKE @22/12/2016 04:43:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+15.49+E
<speed-> morgen
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<speed-> \o
<metalcamp_> sup speed-? working hard or hardly working? :)
<speed-> hardly working
<zdobbie> can we do both tho
<msevwork> zakaj mam kle na serverju k uporabm vim skrite vrstice
<msevwork> piše 57 lines
<msevwork> kko jih pokažem
<msevwork> +-- 57 lines: DIMENS CHSIZE 3000000 MAXRES 3000000----- tkole zgleda
<msevwork> ta del k je zaprt
<dz0ny> jah don't use vim
<dz0ny> use nano :)
<zdobbie> Use pen. Use apple.
<dz0ny> systemd edit :?
<zdobbie> cat | sed | tee
<dz0ny> grep cat < tree
<zdobbie> did u just grab a pussy
<msevwork> ne sj uredu vim drgač
<msevwork> sm se navadu že par stvari
<msevwork> sam na desktopu mi normaln odpre vse fajle
<msevwork> jih lahko takoj berem
<msevwork> tukaj na serverju mi pa zakriva fajle
<msevwork> pa nevem zj
<dz0ny> env TERM=DUMB vim
<msevwork> zakaj mi code unfold ne dela
<msevwork> zR
<msevwork> al pa kj tazga
<zdobbie> puna luna
<msevwork> yang kko si že tist nastavm nazaj da mi vsi lahko pišejo
<msevwork> ne samo registrirani
<msevwork> zR dela
<msevwork> samo napačno sem ga uporabljal
<msevwork> ker sm tkole :zR
<msevwork> aha user mode je
<msevwork> tist da ti loh vsi pišejo
<msevwork> a pol da disablaš morš dat -R
<msevwork> jp
<msevwork> dons mi pa gre guglanje
<msevwork> :D
<metalcamp_> msevwork: vidiš, včasih je boljše, če te pustimo pri miru :>
<CrazyLemon> correction..boljše je če ga vedno pustimo pri miru :>
<metalcamp_> hehe
<msevwork> ne ne
<msevwork> včasih ne najdem rešitve iz labirinta besed
<metalcamp_> keep it simple
<metalcamp_> how to <insert term here>
<msevwork> učer sm bral uno javaskript knjigo, čez prvo poglavje sm že :D
<msevwork> nezastopm zakaj je result = result * 2; tole kao kukr na potenco?
<jabuk1> M 2.2 > 2.km SV od BREGINJA @22/12/2016 09:43:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.28+N,+13.44+E
<msevwork> As an example that actually does something useful, we can now write a program that calculates and shows the value of 2^10
<msevwork> var result = 1;
<msevwork> var counter = 0;
<msevwork> while (counter < 10) {
<msevwork>   result = result * 2;
<msevwork>   counter = counter + 1;
<msevwork> }
<msevwork> console.log(result);
<msevwork> / → 1024
<msevwork> aha že zastopm zakaj je tko
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> lepo da si najprje nas zaspamal pa Å¡ele potem zastopu :>
<msevwork> [msever@hpc cmplx_m3]$ grep Total solvation energy o > solv
<msevwork> grep: solvation: No such file or directory
<msevwork> grep: energy: No such file or directory
<msevwork> zakaj je tole narobe
<CrazyLemon> " "
<msevwork> tnx
<msevwork> to mam velikrat težavo s telimi ""
<CrazyLemon> seveda..ker ne razmišljaš kaj počneš ampak sam kopiraš! :>
<metalcamp_> msevwork: za računanje potenc raje uporabi tole https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/Math/pow
<Pepelka> Math.pow() - JavaScript | MDN
<Pepelka> »The Math.pow() function returns the base to the exponent power, that is, base exponent.«
<speed-> slax0r se se 1x opravicujem lol
<speed-> naleto sem na mino
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> tnx metalcamp_ sem že videl to Math. funkcijo al knjižnico al metodo nevem kaj je ker še nism prišel do tja :D
<CrazyLemon> knjižnica je..funkcija je pow()
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.9°C @22.12.2016 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 61% jugovzhodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:13, Kulminacija: 11:05:04, Sončni zahod: 15:25:55
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> l'po
<msevwork> tnx
<msevwork> neko besedo mam skoz highlightano v vimu
<msevwork> kako izklopm to, sm poizkus f4 pa ne dela
<CrazyLemon> must be important
<msevwork> dj no CrazyLemon dj pomagej no
<msevwork> pol pa nč
<msevwork> :P
<speed-> jaz ti nemorem nic povedat
<speed-> ker nisem tak napreden vim uporabnik
<speed-> slax0r je vim fanboi
<yang> msevwork: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/usermodes
<Pepelka> User modes - freenode
<Pepelka> »freenode IRC network«
<msevwork> yang sj sm najdu že
<msevwork> slax0r, kje si vim fanboy
<msevwork> :noh je
<msevwork> bil odgovor
<msevwork> so mi povedal na #vim
<napsy> nohl
<msevwork> a k si daš v miško skopiran tekst
<msevwork> k ga highlightas
<msevwork> a se da s kšno tipko na tipkovnici to v terminal pastat
<msevwork> da ne daš rok dol iz tipkovnice
<msevwork> k če ne morš na miško dt
<msevwork> pleši mala miška
<msevwork> gremo miška
<metalcamp_> ctrl+shift+c in ctrl+shift+v?
<idioterna> shift-insert usually also works
<msevwork> tnx
<msevwork> ful se mam še za naučit v vimu
<msevwork> sam sprot pozablam
<msevwork> to je problem
<idioterna> sej to je X specific
<msevwork> ampak sm že bolš
<msevwork> sj vem
<msevwork> da je
<idioterna> v vim mas y za yank pa p za paste
<idioterna> z v oznacis
<idioterna> V ce hoces cele vrstice
<idioterna> ctrl-v ce hoces stolpce
<idioterna> in pol y
<idioterna> pol pa p
<msevwork> čak z v označ
<msevwork> Å¡
<msevwork> a začetek
<msevwork> kaj pa konc
<idioterna> aja ja v prtisnes ko si s kurzorjem tam k je zacetek
<idioterna> pa se premaknes na konc
<idioterna> pa y prtisnes
<msevwork> aa kul
<msevwork> noice
<msevwork> idioterna, a maš kšne keybindinge v vimu
<msevwork> da si svoje naredu
<msevwork> nevem za un highlighting npr
<msevwork> če jih maš mi pliz skopirej
<idioterna> nimam
<idioterna> k pol pridem na ksn server pa se nc ne znajdem
<idioterna> tko da zdej m
<idioterna> mam cist kratek vimrc
<idioterna> edin za v go programirat mam par teh stvari da fmt pozene pa to
<speed-> ti mu samo skopiraj
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> nimam nobenga bindinga
<speed-> glej ga
<speed-> skopiraj mu!
<idioterna> set list
<idioterna> set listchars=tab:>-,trail:-
<msevwork> to nevem kaj pomen :D
<msevwork> a highlightate si kj v vimu?
<msevwork> pa searchate vrjetn tut
<msevwork> ej ka pa to...če si vsplitaš okno
<msevwork> in pol k hočš z miško označt on označ čez oba okna
<msevwork> a tkt morš pa pač nujno un v pa y uporabljat?
<idioterna> ja
<msevwork> če hočm samo na eni strani okna delat
<msevwork> kul
<msevwork> tnx
<msevwork> vem da obstaja tut sidebyside diff
<msevwork> morm poguglat spet
<msevwork> sm pozabu
<msevwork> vse pozabm
<skyx> ze kdo uporabljal?  http://dbeaver.jkiss.org/
<Pepelka> DBeaver | Free Universal SQL Client
<msevwork> zgleda lep skyx
<msevwork> a s temu lahko kšno stvar vn iz podatkovne baze tut potegnem pa naplotam?
<skyx> nv
<msevwork> nv?
<skyx> ne vem :)
<msevwork> aja sj res
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/yNp2qZn.png
<idioterna> exercise
<skyx> :D
<msevwork> haha
<CrazyLemon> ban him
<CrazyLemon> ban him now!
<msevwork> limona has lust for blood :D
<metalcamp_> msevwork: correct question is: will it blend?
<msevwork> a ma kdo od vas PTZ nadzorno kamero
<yang> https://gfycat.com/KeenDapperGreatwhiteshark
<Pepelka> how not to disassemble a lamp GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<Pepelka> »Watch how not to disassemble a lamp GIF on Gfycat. Discover more lamp GIFs on Gfycat.«
<zdobbie_> vsaj ograjo je zgresu
<yang> http://www.primorske.si/Novice/Kultura/Nisem-vec-Bora-ampak-Borut-foto
<Pepelka> "Nisem več Bora, ampak Borut" (foto) - Primorske Novice
<Pepelka> »Sinočnji koncert Riblje čorbe v polni Gallusovi dvorani Cankarjevega doma je bil poseben v več pogledih.«
<idioterna> ker izdajalc
<yang> Kakšen Pink Floyd fan ?
<yang> upd_: uf, € 830
<idioterna> pocas bo spet cas za prodat kej
<idioterna> a kup kdo za jurja, itak bo zrastl se ful cez
<yang> sej bo tut padl spet
<yang> idioterna: semle lahk doniraš Božičku 1Fkwd4aP1E86jNkMdvMHHmTf9GPHmP5p1H
<upd_> top kek
<upd_> retrace bo brutal
<upd_> sam more it cena čez zlato
<upd_> je pa china skoz 20-30$ višje se vidi kdo kupuje
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV3Xl06oKXw
<Pepelka> Introducing: The Toilet Santa - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »For an additional $99, the Mrs. Claus bidet cover can be yours! More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the official YouTube channel of late nigh...«
<zdobersek> CHYNA
<CrazyLemon> .sc MTNS fears
<jabuk1> MTNS - Fears(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/mtnsmusic/fears-1 ♥19,240 ▶647,481
<CrazyLemon> .imdb inferno
<jabuk1> Inferno |28 Oct 2016 121 min| Action, Adventure, Crime
<jabuk1> When Robert Langdon wakes up in an Italian hospital with amnesia, he teams up with Dr. Sienna Brooks, and together they must race across Europe against the clock to foil a deadly global plot.
<jabuk1> IMDB:6.3/10 (42,446 glasov) | Tomato: 4.5/10 196 reviews (users: 3.0/5 24715 reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3062096
<upd_> aj to model iz davinčijeve šifre
<CrazyLemon> sounds like it
<upd_> tam je model robert langdon
<upd_> sam tole zgleda ni po knjigi
<zdobbie> je po knjigi
<zdobbie> tatretji
<CrazyLemon> .imdb supersonic
<jabuk1> Supersonic |17 Nov 2014 N/A| Short
<jabuk1> N/A
<jabuk1> IMDB:N/A/10 (N/A glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4211540
<upd_> aja pa res
<CrazyLemon> .imdb deepwater horizon
<jabuk1> Deepwater Horizon |30 Sep 2016 107 min| Action, Drama, Thriller
<jabuk1> A dramatization of the April 2010 disaster when the offshore drilling rig, Deepwater Horizon, exploded and created the worst oil spill in U.S. history.
<jabuk1> IMDB:7.5/10 (21,684 glasov) | Tomato: 7.0/10 203 reviews (users: 4.0/5 35842 reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1860357
<CrazyLemon> stupid popcorntime
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je že tist go thingie k ti ponuja download and video stream as you download?
<CrazyLemon> go-peerflix!
<CrazyLemon> https://webtorrent.io/desktop/ this also works
<Pepelka> WebTorrent Desktop - Streaming torrent app for Mac, Windows, and Linux
<Pepelka> »WebTorrent, the streaming torrent client for the browser, Mac, Windows, and Linux«
<upd> mene zanima http://www.zagrebparking.hr/default.aspx?id=272 kako imajo to oni da se plača
<Pepelka> Zagrebparking - Javna garaža Kvaternikov trg
<Pepelka> »Zagrebparking tvrtka je koja pruža usluge parkiranja građanima u gradu Zagrebu na javnim parkiralištima i javnim garažama.«
<upd> a imajo te garaže isto plačas pol ko odideš
<upd> Dnevna i tjedna karta mogu se kupiti u naplatnoj prostoriji garaže u kojoj će se koristiti. U slučaju ulaska vozilom kartu je potrebno zatražiti najkasnije 45 minuta od početka korištenja garaže uz predočenje magnetne kartice za satno parkiranje.
<upd> se pravi kupiš takoj če prav zastopim
<yang> upd: pazi da se ne zajebes v garaznih hisah
<yang> vedno preberi koliko stane prva in vse naslednje ure
<yang> meni se je ze zgodilo da sem placal 30 eur za enodnevni parking
<yang> pa se to sem komaj nabral zadosti denarja, da sem sploh lahko domov sel
<metalcamp> https://vimeo.com/196415107
<Pepelka> The Girardo & Co. Christmas Video on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »This is "The Girardo & Co. Christmas Video" by Girardo & Co. on Vimeo, the home for high quality videos and the people who love them.«
<CrazyLemon> dalpe deepwater horizon je kr ok
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: go-peerflix
<dz0ny> ffs, for fakin bonboniero bi me skoraj orapal online
<CrazyLemon> [20:16:03] <CrazyLemon>: go-peerflix!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dota2 adventures? :)
<dz0ny> nope real adventures, darila za sodelavko :)
<CrazyLemon> kupu si bonboniero online za sodelavko? sj veš da obstajajo...fizične trgovine? :D
<dz0ny> well she is 5k miles away
<dz0ny> no way to deliver that in time
<CrazyLemon> your drone skillz are weak
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> but cooking skils will soon be better https://i.imgur.com/ECIgVj6.jpg
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/X0pmLWz.jpg https://i.imgur.com/q6IH6CX.jpg < flying skils
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/YleYBNs.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny doubt it..razn če nimate na babnem polju tržnico z eksotično hrano :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: they are into pork
<CrazyLemon> liste bananovca ne boš najdu v lokalnem merkatorju :D
<dz0ny> zabelen kruh, banana z drobitnami počenimi v pork fat
<dz0ny> majo tržaško omako kjer namest oliv dajo svinjsko mast :)
<dz0ny> olivnega olja
<dz0ny> oljčnega, khm
<CrazyLemon> olivnega
<CrazyLemon> olje olive..ne oljke :)
<dz0ny> now i will know
<dz0ny> kokosovi nudli
<dz0ny> grllled pork and tuna
<CrazyLemon> eww
<dz0ny> pa zgleda to tko kot kebap
<CrazyLemon> grem se igrat..ker nism lačen :D
<dz0ny> pol knige je grilling fish/pork :)
<dz0ny> ajakmal bo 23 :)
<CrazyLemon> 23 what?
<CrazyLemon> grilling fish pa pork pa res ne rabiš knjige
<dz0ny> ura in dan
<dz0ny> to impress a girl you always do
<CrazyLemon> who you tryin' to impress? :)
<dz0ny> coworker girl
<dz0ny> zdej gremo na tajsko cela firma
<dz0ny> and bo cooking challenge
<dz0ny> pa zgleda niso dost away od naših okusov
<dz0ny> anyway zgancov pa nimajo
<CrazyLemon> a to bonboniera girl? she thai? :D
<yang> dz0ny: tm lahk seksas za 10 usd
<yang> pa baje se ti same ponujajo
<CrazyLemon> yang knows..he was there for the sex
<yang> mi  je vceri en kolega fotke kazal
<yang> Hvala, As of 2009, Thailand had the highest prevalence of HIV in Asia.
<idioterna> in?
<idioterna> sej kondomi uspesno preprecijo okuzbo
<yang> si ziher da se ne mores drugace okuziti kokr skoz tiča ?
<idioterna> loh se skoz infuzijo, sam je zlo mal verjetn
<yang> pa kondom tud glih ni iz železa
<idioterna> iz lateksa je
<idioterna> ne prepusca virusov
<yang> ne, lahko se okuzis z vsakim potencialnim stikom s krvjo ali spolnimi izlocki
<idioterna> ne
<yang> tudi ce imas razjede v ustih recimo
<idioterna> ja, ce v usta dajes kri ali druge telesne tekocine
<yang> ja, alpa ce imas zanic zobe
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ce mas zanic zobe dobis hiv?
<yang> ce je rana v ustih
<CrazyLemon> rana == zanic zobi
<CrazyLemon> everyone knows that
<idioterna> mislm da moras vseeno met najprej kri al pa spermo okuzenca v ustih
<idioterna> ni dost da mas zobe slabe
<idioterna> pr poljubljanju mas ene par promilov moznosti
<idioterna> nobenga dokumentranga primera ni
<yang> ce se prenasa s krvjo, virus je mikroskopske velikosti, potem kri na kri je ze prenos
<upd> https://assets.bwbx.io/images/users/iqjWHBFdfxIU/i3nrN_B7YdQI/v0/1400x-1.jpg
<yang> kje je to
<upd> The West Phoenix oil platform stands in the Port of Cromarty Firth in Cromarty, U.K.
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kot da je to 300m od obale
<upd> da
<upd> a se trumpa lahk trolla na twitterju
<upd> :D
<upd> aha vidim da ga vsi
<upd> https://twitter.com/killerbee805/status/811928621694799872
<Pepelka> Twitter
<idioterna> yang: kri na kri je prenos cesa?
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-23
<speed-> morgen
<metalcamp_> jutro
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6.9°C @23.12.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 48% jugovzhodnik 2.8 m/s (10.1 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:39, Kulminacija: 11:05:33, Sončni zahod: 15:26:27
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> vroče!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> ka zaj pravis
<speed-> nebos mel tega?
<zdobbie> cega?
<speed-> cpuja :)
<zdobbie> who needs a cpu
<zdobbie> honestly
<speed-> pa on
<speed-> tak je pravo :D
<speed-> sem vceraj pucal dol en cpu ko je celi namazani bil v z to pasto
<speed-> da sem do stevilk prisel haha
<speed-> ves kaki effort je bil to!
<zdobbie> 5/7
<speed-> tu nekje ja
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q14lckgFxQ
<Pepelka> Special report: North Korea: Credible threat? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Does North Korea pose a credible threat to the rest of the world? Sky's Asia Correspondent Katie Stallard, who travelled to the country in May, has this spec...«
<CrazyLemon> uff..danes bo res vroče..že zdaj je 12°+
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -3°C @23.12.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 87% severnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:11, Kulminacija: 11:02:17, Sončni zahod: 15:21:24
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> kr ornnk razlika
<CrazyLemon> http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/lede-dev/2016-December/004786.html
<Pepelka> [LEDE-DEV] Talks between OpenWrt and LEDE
<CrazyLemon> najprej grejo narazen..zdaj bi se spet združili
<dz0ny> haha ja
<dz0ny> narazen so Å¡li pa zato, ker eni niso hotel githuba uporabljat
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> rcs vs github flow
<CrazyLemon> no narazen so šli ker je openwrt kr stagniral en čas :) pa ne vem zakaj
<CrazyLemon> verjetno zaradi določenih 'pravil' or smth
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> also http://store.steampowered.com/app/222880
<Pepelka> Save 80% on Insurgency on Steam
<Pepelka> »Take to the streets for intense close quarters combat, where a team's survival depends upon securing crucial strongholds and destroying enemy supply in this multiplayer and cooperative Source Engine based experience.«
<CrazyLemon> 2€
<zdobersek> oh look, I already have it
<CrazyLemon> včeraj je bil huge update za DOI
<CrazyLemon> no longer alpha!
<metalcamp_> 2€?
<CrazyLemon> 2 EUR
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> :>
<metalcamp_> neverjetno
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sprejema samo številke pa črke..no special chars for special boys like you :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^ specifier mora bit zunej charseta, definiranga znotraj []
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek does it?
 * CrazyLemon tests
<zdobersek> spodobi se in pravicno je
<CrazyLemon> bot.test ".gif !$get lucky"...console.log "Z [^", match[1].replace(/[^a-z0-9\s]/g,"").......result: Z [^ get lucky
<CrazyLemon> result s tvojim .."Z ^[ !$get lucky"
<CrazyLemon> https://regex101.com/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> que
<CrazyLemon> your regex skillz < my googling skillz
<zdobersek> ne znam jst sparsat tega tvojga test casea
<yang> .vreme krvavec
<CrazyLemon> v regex101 v prvo vrstico skopiraš [^a-z0-9\s]
<jabuk1> ARSO: Krvavec (1740m): 8.9°C @23.12.2016 10:50 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 32% jugozahodnik 0.66 m/s (2.4 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:20, Kulminacija: 11:02:20, Sončni zahod: 15:20:20
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 36min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> v drugo pa !$get lucky
<CrazyLemon> in preveriš kaj je označeno..
<CrazyLemon> nato pa spremeniš prvo vrstico v ^[a-z0-9\s]
<CrazyLemon> in preveriš kaj je označeno
<zdobersek> ah, ^ je kle kot negator
<CrazyLemon> aye
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: !$GET REKTy tho
<CrazyLemon> you are annoying lil bugger aint you :D
<zdobersek> "!$GET REKTy" -> " y"
<zdobersek> tho
<CrazyLemon> i didnt say you were wrong annoying lil bugger :)
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to fix/giphy-search: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/commit/e9b6f66317ebb344766b420a6a89d5b331c9f8b6
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/giphy-search e9b6f66 CrazyLemon: Fixing annoying lil buggers
<zdobersek> ja
<zdobersek> ampak se vedno mas space na zacetku
<CrazyLemon> kje?
<zdobersek> "!$ y" -> " y"
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/rekt.png
<CrazyLemon> you feeling ok?! you regex skillz are a bit off today
<zdobersek> try: "!$ GET REKTy"
<CrazyLemon> bo pa " GET REKTy"
<zdobersek> " GET WRONG"
<CrazyLemon> which is fine!
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> giphy vrne enak rezultat če je space ali ne :)
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] zdobersek closed pull request #53: Fix/giphy search (master...fix/giphy-search) https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/pull/53
<CrazyLemon> .gif  GET LUCKY
<jabuk> http://media4.giphy.com/media/2BX3GsuGEERI4/200.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif MIC DROP#
<jabuk> http://media3.giphy.com/media/sKcyxxnGScRxK/200.gif
<CrazyLemon> small lil gifs..hmm
<zdobersek> .gif $$$     GET    LUCKERY
<jabuk> http://media2.giphy.com/media/3k9lNElNrrof6/200.gif
<zdobersek> .gif $$$     GET    LUCKY
<jabuk> http://media4.giphy.com/media/2BX3GsuGEERI4/200.gif
<zdobersek> k
<CrazyLemon> meh!
<CrazyLemon> quick fix incoming :)
<dz0ny> http://giphy.com/gifs/l3vRny6tXZXdRyZ0I/html5
<Pepelka> G1ft3d GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY
<Pepelka> »Discover & Share this G1ft3d GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.«
<dz0ny> http://i.giphy.com/3k9lNElNrrof6.gif
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wth :D
<dz0ny> mislim shorter url :)
<dz0ny> not the gif
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny giphy api servira url..čemu ga spreminjat :)
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/WY0rrCr.png
<dz0ny> its nicer :D
<dz0ny> we care about that on irc
<CrazyLemon> oy vey :)
<dz0ny> http://i.giphy.com/3oriOcTubSbaMB88Za.gif
<CrazyLemon> ja pa jade! space je en pred linkom!
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<CrazyLemon> en space je pred linkom!*
<CrazyLemon> meh..i'll ignore it
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to master: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/commit/22c225e17c8476a0057815c18783ee21d126b500
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 22c225e CrazyLemon: Just for dz0ny!
<CrazyLemon> pa test je ostal..meh! i'll ignore that too :)
<CrazyLemon> .gif #! get luckY
<jabuk>  http://i.giphy.com/2BX3GsuGEERI4.gif
<zdobersek> so lucky
<CrazyLemon> thats my xmass gift to you guys
<CrazyLemon> i'll be expecting your xmass gift by mail till the end of next week
<CrazyLemon> .gif drop the mic
<jabuk>  http://i.giphy.com/l0MYEG4prsVAwOI0w.gif
<CrazyLemon> k...i'm done
<zdobbie> ... bozic je v nedeljo
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic01Vhiyrb4
<Pepelka> Get Lucky - Mario Paint Composer - Daft Punk - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This is my Mario Paint arrangement of Get Lucky by Daft Punk. Enjoy! EDIT: Wow, I totally didn't expect this to get as big as it has! Thanks everyone! So a l...«
<CrazyLemon> vem..ampak poštar je končal za ta teden
<CrazyLemon> so i'm giving you guys some time
<Matthai> morda kdo ve: https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44150/#Comment_44150
<Pepelka> Backup pomembnih nastavitev - Ubuntu.si Forum
<zdobbie> gee, thank you so much
<CrazyLemon> Matthai pa imaš naštimano geslo za uporabnika postgres?
<Matthai> ne, kot sudo su, pa potem su postgres se prijavim
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/serverguide/postgresql.html
<Pepelka> PostgreSQL
<CrazyLemon> tu pravijo da moraš geslo nastavit
<yang> CrazyLemon: najprej morš Božičku donirat, da boš kej dobil...1Fkwd4aP1E86jNkMdvMHHmTf9GPHmP5p1H
<yang> Pa odvisn kok si bil kej priden čez leto
<yang> Nč, grem jst v Hoferja zapravljat
<zdobbie> ^ bitcoin rich
<metalcamp_> kje je msev-?
<metalcamp_> že cel dan se ni oglasil
<dz0ny> party majo :D
<skyx> sodelavke ga pecajo in ga ne izpustijo :P
<metalcamp_> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ne ga hecat no
<CrazyLemon> on dela v državni ustanovi..kar pomeni da bodo cel dan jedli pa pili
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12.4°C @23.12.2016 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% zahodnik 2.8 m/s (10.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:39, Kulminacija: 11:05:33, Sončni zahod: 15:26:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> 15°
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: SEVERE WEATHER https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU/photos/a.1423656947857402.1073741825.1377757209114043/1924348674454891/?type=3&theater
<Pepelka> Here is some incedible temperatur... - Severe Weather Europe | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Here is some incedible temperatur contrast over western Slovenia this morning; Some valley are deeply frozen under thermal inversion while on the edges...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie aye
<CrazyLemon> kul dan za kolesarjenje
<zdobbie> is it
<yang> Spet defekten artikel iz Mimovrste
<CrazyLemon> ojoj!
<yang> direktno iz skatle defekt
<CrazyLemon> ojoj!!
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C0XB_c8WIAAtEF8.jpg:large <- phishing
<CrazyLemon> .imdb why him
<jabuk> Why Him? |23 Dec 2016 111 min| Comedy
<jabuk> A dad forms a bitter rivalry with his daughter's young rich boyfriend.
<jabuk> IMDB:N/A/10 (N/A glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 5630 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4501244
<CrazyLemon> https://steamstat.us/
<Pepelka> Steam Status · Is Steam Down?
<Pepelka> »Displays status of Steam client, Steam store, Steam community, Dota 2, TF2 and CSGO«
<CrazyLemon> ho ho ho..steam is down
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbZLLS66WHE
<Pepelka> Trump And Obama’s Final Call Of 2016 - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Barack makes a final attempt to talk some sense into Trump, but The Donald gets distracted. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the official ...«
<CrazyLemon> "Sovrazim te" :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6vQ2Tnns_w
<Pepelka> Day of Infamy Beta Launch Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Day of Infamy has entered the beta phase! Check out full information of what's included: http://newworldinteractive.com/day-of-infamy-enters-beta-phase/ Get ...«
<CrazyLemon> awesome trailer
<lynxlynxlynx> a za Wild si ga videl?
<msev-> ker od vs je feratar kle :D
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx wild?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: recimo, ne vem kaj točno misliš
<lynxlynxlynx> več kot D nisem probal
<CrazyLemon> .yt wild trailer
<jabuk> Wild Official Trailer #1 (2014) - Reese Witherspoon Movie HD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn2-GSqPyl0
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, to je knjiga
<lynxlynxlynx> wild je neka šamanščina
<lynxlynxlynx> mečeš kače pa to :D
<CrazyLemon> ne maram kač..tko da ne nism vidu :D
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZwCLfTvmXo
<Pepelka> WiLD Gameplay Trailer - Paris Games Week 2015 (PS4 gameplay) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ride a bear! Be a rabbit! Fly around a bit as an eagle! Something about a snake lady! All this and more in the new WiLD gameplay trailer from Paris Games Wee...«
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj tam od 5:30 naprej poglej
<lynxlynxlynx> take kače maš pomoje rad
<CrazyLemon> oh dear god :D
<CrazyLemon> boobies!
<zdobbie> urs?
<CrazyLemon> you probably meant url*
<CrazyLemon> here it is
<CrazyLemon> [19:21:04] <lynxlynxlynx>: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZwCLfTvmXo
<Pepelka> WiLD Gameplay Trailer - Paris Games Week 2015 (PS4 gameplay) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ride a bear! Be a rabbit! Fly around a bit as an eagle! Something about a snake lady! All this and more in the new WiLD gameplay trailer from Paris Games Wee...«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: insurgency?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie down
<zdobbie> HUE
<CrazyLemon> ddosing yes
<zdobbie> when I might miss my flight http://i.imgur.com/aFWb58l.gif
<CrazyLemon> upam da niso valveovi devopsi šli na počitnice...ker tole je že en mal too much
<zdobbie> "omg I just want to play games why won't they let me play games"
<zdobbie> fIRST wORLD pROBLEMS
<CrazyLemon> thank you for being so understanding
<CrazyLemon> i appreciate it
<zdobbie> cherish it too
<zdobbie> lmfao http://www.24ur.com/sport/zimski_sporti/tina-maze-hoce-boljso-stevilko.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Tina Maze hoče boljšo številko
<Pepelka> »Če je zdaj znano, da bo Tina Maze nastopila na Zlati lisici, pa to še zdaleč ne pomeni konca spora s smučarsko zvezo. Njena ekipa ima odprto še eno fronto, z mednarodno smučarsko zvezo. Štartna številka 31 ni dobra, ker bo takrat, so prepričani v Team to Amaze, proga že popolnoma uničena. Na mednarodnem arbitražnem razsodišču izpodbijajo to odločitev in zahtevajo boljšo številko.«
<idioterna> 5/7 ?
<zdobbie> ne vem, ktero ce
<zdobbie> na koncu se bo pred drugo furo spustila po progi, pomahala, pa sla
<skyx> na koncu bo Ilka na stopnicka Tina pa nos do tal :)
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> sej to je goodbye race
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> "sam tole se, pa bo vse drame konc"
<idioterna> ona je itak ze best in world cup history
<idioterna> pac tko k sumaher
<zdobbie> dve leti nazaj
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm 5 sezon zapored al kako ze
<idioterna> je bla skos prva v skupnem sestevku
<zdobbie> ne
<idioterna> a ni neki tacga
<idioterna> dolg je ze kar sm prebral zakaj je najbolsa v zgodovini
<zdobbie> enkrat je zmagala skupno https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tina_Maze#Dose.C5.BEki
<Pepelka> Tina Maze - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<zdobbie> 4 OI medalje
<zdobbie> dost rekordov v 2012/2013 sezoni
<idioterna> aha sm mislu da je kej bl konsistentnga
<skyx> zbrala je najvec tock v eni sezoni mislim da
<CrazyLemon> jp
<yang> ma poslusaj si radio gaga iz arhiva, kaj so se zafrkavali iz mazejeve danes
<yang> zenska bo nevem kolk dobila za ta "poslovilni" nastop
<yang> pa ze prej je mela parkrat "poslovilne" nastope
<skyx> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cy1ieIkWEAAcg_t.jpg
<CrazyLemon> its online!
<CrazyLemon> lets play!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie doi?
<CrazyLemon> anyway..ping me on steam če misliš igrat
<yang> Talos je nabral komaj 440k $ od pricakovanih 3.7M $
<zdobbie> I'll bite
<zdobbie> the fuck is Talos
<msev-> kaj je že to talos
<lynxlynxlynx> bog groma?
<CrazyLemon> !g god of thunder
<Pepelka> God of Thunder (2015) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4527268/
<CrazyLemon> !g god of thunder greek mythology
<Pepelka> List of thunder gods - Wikipedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_thunder_gods
<CrazyLemon> there are several?!
<lynxlynxlynx> valda
<lynxlynxlynx> !g god of storms and destruction
<Pepelka> Talos (Forgotten Realms) - Wikipedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talos_(Forgotten_Realms)
<msev-> !g talos kickstarter
<Pepelka> talos' debut album fundraiser by talos (paul firth) — Kickstarter https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/talosgypsy/talos-debut-album-fundraiser
<msev-> !g talos indiegogož
<Pepelka> TALOS: Science Fiction Theatre Festival of London | Indiegogo https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/talos-science-fiction-theatre-festival-of-london
<msev-> !g talos indiegogo
<Pepelka> Talos first ever EP!!! | Indiegogo https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/talos-first-ever-ep-music-band
<msev-> To ni n;
<msev-> nč
<msev-> yang, dj nas reš pa povej kaj je fora tega Talosa :D
<yang> si bos moral kar sam prebrati
<yang> ne da se mi razlagat, ker vse pise
<yang> https://www.crowdsupply.com/raptor-computing-systems/talos-secure-workstation
<Pepelka> Talos Secure Workstation | Crowd Supply
<Pepelka> »The world's first ATX-compatible, workstation-class mainboard for the IBM POWER8 processor.«
<msev-> aja sj res
<msev-> smo že gledal enkrat tole
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-24
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.4°C @24.12.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% jugovzhodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:02, Kulminacija: 11:06:02, Sončni zahod: 15:27:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pretty nice
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the accountant
<jabuk> The Accountant |14 Oct 2016 128 min| Action, Crime, Drama
<jabuk> As a math savant uncooks the books for a new client, the Treasury Department closes in on his activities and the body count starts to rise.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.6/10 (44,202 glasov) | Tomato: 5.6/10 226 reviews (users: 4.0/5 33440 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2140479
<zdobbie> so you like shit movies
<CrazyLemon> nope
<yang> Vse zadovoljne državljane vabi predsednik na ogled predsedniške palače v ponedeljek, mogoče bodo kremšnite zastonj
<zdobbie> loh se gremo po stopniscu vesit
<yang> hehe
<yang> tkole :) https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/806465289500184576
<Pepelka> Twitter
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 10.km SZ od BOVCA @24/12/2016 13:07:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+13.47+E
<yang> Vesel božič oz. Happy Grav-Mass / Feliz Gravidad ! Grem jaz božička špilat
<CrazyLemon> free insync https://www.insynchq.com/free
<Pepelka> Free Insync!
<Pepelka> »Download Insync for FREE this yuletide season and start syncing your Google Drive accounts to all your devices and vice versa. Works on Windows, Mac, and Linux.«
<CrazyLemon> ah..pa sej je zdaj free
<CrazyLemon> nevem čemu pol tale page
<dz0ny> https://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/en/peer/
<Pepelka> Torrent downloads and distributions for IP 176.9.114.93
<dz0ny> lol zdobie is a bad boy https://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/en/peer/?ip=192.40.88.73
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^ :>
<Pepelka> Torrent downloads and distributions for IP 192.40.88.73
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lmao :D
<CrazyLemon> IPv6 is unsupported temporary.
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny holy shit.. https://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/en/peer/?ip=46.166.190.182
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> also one of his vpns
<Pepelka> Torrent downloads and distributions for IP 46.166.190.182
<CrazyLemon> zdobbies is really a bad boy :D
<dz0ny> and i can confirm this is a real thing http://i.imgur.com/nfATOcv.png
<dz0ny> sam sem res slab pirat :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no data for me :(
<slax0r> vesele praznike o/
<dz0ny> \o
<CrazyLemon> o/
<msev-> Vesele praznike pa velik pirhov!
<msev-> Haha
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> tsk tsk tsk
<skyx> hehe :D
<zdobbie> kva
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/12/24/cyanogen-shutting-service-nightly-builds-december-31-2016/
<Pepelka> Cyanogen is shutting down service and nightly builds on December 31, 2016
<Pepelka> »Well, this is it. On December 31, 2016, we will bid adieu to the ambitious but riddled with managerial missteps venture that was Cyanogen. In the ongoing s... by Rita El Khoury in News«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie we know what you did
<CrazyLemon> (download)
<zdobbie> what
<CrazyLemon> [16:51:55] <dz0ny>: lol zdobie is a bad boy https://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/en/peer/?ip=192.40.88.73
<Pepelka> Torrent downloads and distributions for IP 192.40.88.73
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> there's more!
<zdobbie> prove it
<zdobbie> ne vem, kok me je VPN vrgu v USofA
<CrazyLemon> also!
<CrazyLemon> https://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/en/peer/?ip=46.166.190.182
<CrazyLemon> things are getting weird..er
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> Torrent downloads and distributions for IP 46.166.190.182
<skyx> ej kaj kej uporabljate za reddit spremlat?
<skyx> desktop/mobile
<CrazyLemon> nič
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 6.km  S od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @24/12/2016 19:28:45  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.51+N,+15.28+E
<idioterna> kr tezek incident
<idioterna> http://avherald.com/h?article=4a285aec&opt=0
<Pepelka> News: Santa SSLH at North Pole on Dec 24th 2016, smoke in cockpit
<Pepelka> »Aviation Herald - News, Incidents and Accidents in Aviation«
<skyx> ne mors verjet ampak po 3-eh letih spet vagrant zagnjam :>
<msev-> print "received message: ", "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 0), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 4), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 8), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 12),"%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 16), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 20), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 24), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 28),"%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 32), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 36), "%1.4f"
<msev-> %unpack_from ('!f', data, 40), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 44), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 48), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 52), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 56), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 60), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 64), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 68), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 72), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 76), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 80), "%1.4f"
<msev-> %unpack_from ('!f', data, 84), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 88), "%1.4f" %unpack_from ('!f', data, 92) kako se to spiše v javascriptu :D
<msev-> oops
<msev-> sorry nism vedu da je tok velk
<msev-> :D
<msev-> lol
<skyx> kaj delas? :P
<CrazyLemon> kako se kaj napiše v javascriptu? flood na ircu? :)
<msev-> kao iz androidnga fona bi podatke o senzorjih bral
<msev-> pa jih pošlje v bufferju nekako zakodirane
<CrazyLemon> so..do it?
<msev-> in je python koda napisana za odkodirat
<msev-> ni pa v javascriptu :)
<skyx> sigurn obstaja kak converter python -> JS :>
<CrazyLemon> prepozn si..lahk bi napisal božičku da ti prepiše v javascript
<CrazyLemon> but its too late now
<skyx> https://www.google.si/search?q=python+to+javascript&oq=python+to+javascript&aqs=chrome..69i57.7670j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<Pepelka> python to javascript - Iskanje Google
<msev-> mja
<skyx> https://fossbytes.com/javascripthon-a-simple-python-to-es6-javascript-translator/
<Pepelka> JavaScripthon — A Simple Python To ES6 JavaScript Translator
<Pepelka> »If you are looking for a Python to JavaScript converter, JavaScripthon is worth checking out.«
<skyx> tole kr ql zgleda
<msev-> sj tok zlo ne rabm to
<msev-> nimam dons motivacije :D
<skyx> a ti se ansible playbook spisem ko se ravno igram z ansible :P
<msev-> skyx Crush complexity
<skyx> msev-: joke je bil :P
<msev-> sj vem
<msev-> sm poguglov kaj je ta ansible sploh
<msev-> :D
<skyx> je kr usefull zadeva :)
<skyx> za igrat se pa sploh :D
<skyx> si postavis 3 x VM in se igras :)
<skyx> lol :D
<skyx> Here is a file that contains some of my favorite aliases and functions. I'll call it '.gigirc'. By the way, if you ever wondered what the 'rc' suffix stands for in all those rc files, then it stands for 'Run Commands'.
<msev-> lol
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-25
<CrazyLemon> merry xmas or smth :)
<msev-> enako
<matjaz> TIS THE SEASON TO BE JOLLY
<matjaz> also https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc8VaMQ5aOo
<Pepelka> GoPro: Best of 2016 - A Year in Review - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Rewind through the best of 2016 as GoPro captures the most epic moments around the world. Follow along through the GoPro lens as Matt Mingay takes the track ...«
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/23vN3Fg9 --> tuki v tem xmlju naj bi se dal pozicije posameznih kategorij (addons etc.) uredit v meniju, js bi recimo rd da je Addons kategorija na vrhu...pa mi ne rata če skopiram block od Addons čist na vrhu...tut height parameter je pr vseh enak...tko da nevem kje je logika kako jih razporedi Kodi?
<Pepelka> [XML] <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <window> <defaultcontrol>9000</defa - Pastebin.com
 * matjaz refuses to look at XML
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 2.km  Z od BELTINCEV @25/12/2016 11:14:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.61+N,+16.21+E
<CrazyLemon> msev- in ti pričakuješ da bo nekdo pregledal 1000 vrstic ?
<CrazyLemon> /join #kodi
<msev-> http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Edit_the_home_screen_skin_files
<Pepelka> HOW-TO:Edit the home screen skin files - Official Kodi Wiki
<msev-> sj kle piše kko nardim sam k en dela
<msev-> ne
<CrazyLemon> čist vseeno je kje v xmlju je addons..vprašanje je kaj program/script počne s tem XMLjem :)
<CrazyLemon> če pa program/script bere v vrstnem redu kot je v XMLju potem pa v tem primeru je movies, tvshows, music, tv, radio, addons, etc.
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 3.km  J od DOBROVNIKA @25/12/2016 11:14:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.63+N,+16.34+E
<msev-> ja sam sm poizkusu dat addons na vrh pa ni Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> /join #kodi
<msev-> najdu sm
<msev-> pomoje taprav kos kode
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/lineageos
<Pepelka> Lineage Android Distribution · GitHub
<Pepelka> »GitHub is where people build software. More than 19 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 49 million projects.«
<CrazyLemon> former CM ^
<msev-> aja
<msev-> sj CM meh
<msev-> a si ti skoz menal na CM CrazyLemon
<msev-> si hotu ta experience :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- zakaj je CM meh? :)
<CrazyLemon> nism skoz..odkar imam nexusa imam pure android
<CrazyLemon> prej ko nism mel pure android pa sm uporabljal cm ja
<msev-> ja zato k pač mal so ui spremenik
<msev-> l
<msev-> ni blo nekega tazga wau featureja da bi te iz normalnga androida spravu
<matjaz> nehi no
<msev-> prou no
<msev-> kaj pa je bil tak wau feature? :D
<msev-> a kdo od vs uporablja vimtouch na fonu? :D
<msev-> aja pač customizacija al kaj :D
<CrazyLemon> niso nič ui spremenil..
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo kako tole popravit https://raw.githubusercontent.com/CrazyLemon/Obvestila-izpadi/master/obvestila/sample_sos112.json
<CrazyLemon> i need utf-8!
<msev-> sj so no
<msev-> ampak ni blo neki tko čist X :D
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, verjetno ti manjka .encode('utf-8')
<metalcamp> aja, saj je utf-8
<metalcamp> JSON exporter writes unicode symbols escaped (e.g. \u03a4) by default, because not all streams can handle unicode.
<metalcamp> uporabi pipeline in popravi :>
<metalcamp> nvm drugo vrstico, prsti prehitevajo glavo
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp katero drugo vrstico :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: a si ti isti človk kt oni DJ CrazyLemon al si samo fan :) ?
<metalcamp> "aja, saj je utf-8"
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, ^
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp right.. ignored :) in .encode čisto nič ne naredi
<CrazyLemon> yang noben fan nism..vem pa kdo je
<yang> CrazyLemon: se spomnim da je vcasih vrtel, ko sem se na zabave hodil
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/scrapy/scrapy/issues/1965
<Pepelka> Add option to set JSON output encoding · Issue #1965 · scrapy/scrapy · GitHub
<Pepelka> »scrapy - Scrapy, a fast high-level web crawling & scraping framework for Python.«
<CrazyLemon> https://doc.scrapy.org/en/master/topics/feed-exports.html#std:setting-FEED_EXPORT_ENCODING
<Pepelka> Feed exports — Scrapy 1.3.0 documentation
<metalcamp> see... fixed :)
<CrazyLemon> dela!
<metalcamp> drugače - boljša rešitev, verjetno exporter povozi format v vsakem primeru :)
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, našel sem potencialno rešitev za dinamične vsebine (hint: elektro mb)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp kul.. i accept PRs :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi v obliki razmišljanj (komentar v Readme.md) :)
<metalcamp> zmenjeno :)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp kaj maš za en nick na githubu? :)
<CrazyLemon> .stran feeds.slo-tech.com
<jabuk> feeds.slo-tech.com ni dosegljiva
<CrazyLemon> why s-t...shy
<CrazyLemon> why*
<skyx> lp
<skyx> vesele praznike vsem skupaj ;)
<CrazyLemon> enako ;)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0v2L2RumXE
<Pepelka> Traditional Kanuckistan Krüstmas. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Merry Christmas to our Southern Hemisphere brethren sweltering through 40C! Join us now in our traditional reading of a "Junkie's Christmas".«
<metalcamp> skyx, tudi tebi :)
<skyx> hvala ;)
<metalcamp> .imdb incorporated
<jabuk> Incorporated |30 Nov 2016 43 min| Sci-Fi, Thriller
<jabuk> A man attempts to thwart a giant corporation that seem to have unlimited power.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.2/10 (517 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4118466
<metalcamp> je za pogledat?
<CrazyLemon> .yt incorporated trailer
<jabuk> Incorporated Syfy Trailer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nv1m1FZuGY
<CrazyLemon> ne zgleda ravno kul :) vsaj meni ne
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, mogoče iščeš tole: https://static.slo-tech.com/slotech.xml ?
<Pepelka> Slo-Tech novice
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/5k85rb/im_24_and_still_living_with_my_parents_this_is/?
<Pepelka> I'm 24 and still living with my parents. This is what I got for Christmas : pics
<Pepelka> »25229 points and 1375 comments so far on reddit«
<metalcamp> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/08/25/25-linux-devices-to-celebrate-25-years-of-linux/
<Pepelka> 25 Linux devices to celebrate 25 years of Linux | Ubuntu Insights
<Pepelka> »Happy 25th birthday Linux. It’s a monumental milestone! Over the years Canonical has been working on putting Linux in the hands of millions of people and worked with various hardware vendors to release over 1000 models of Linux hardware (!) Today we’re celebrating by showcasing 25 Ubuntu devices released over the years from laptop, netbook, [...]«
<tadej> .vreme kočevje
<jabuk> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): 4°C @25.12.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68%   pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:12, Kulminacija: 11:01:59, Sončni zahod: 15:22:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<tadej> jebo te ob 12h :)
<tadej> .vreme ribnica
<jabuk> ARSO: Nova vas - Bloke (718m): -2.9°C @25.12.2016 17:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:08, Kulminacija: 11:02:32, Sončni zahod: 15:22:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<tadej> .vreme livold
<jabuk> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): 4°C @25.12.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68%   pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:59, Kulminacija: 11:01:52, Sončni zahod: 15:22:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp naah...feeds iščem sam je (bil) down
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp ping
<CrazyLemon> kakšna ideja zakaj dobim ta error
<CrazyLemon>   raise error.ReactorNotRestartable()
<CrazyLemon> twisted.internet.error.ReactorNotRestartable
<CrazyLemon> to je del errorja ko imaš multiple spiderjev
<CrazyLemon> in ne Å¡tekam kaj je narobe..ker sm pobral to iz uradne dokumentacije :)
<CrazyLemon> https://doc.scrapy.org/en/latest/topics/practices.html
<Pepelka> Common Practices — Scrapy 1.3.0 documentation
<skyx> lp
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, am... poglej, če slučajno ne kličeš reactor.run() več kot enkrat
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp nope..sam enkrat..je na githubu
<CrazyLemon> fyi
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, mogoče se je internal api spremenil in dokumentacija še ni posodobljena
<metalcamp> je že enkrat bil tak primer
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, kaj pa če štartaš vse spiderje naenkrat? ti takrat vrne kakšno napako?
<dz0ny> sam tole je mal overkil
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pyquery si probu?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem..marsikaj sm probal :)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp sej jih Å¡tartam vse naenkrat..vsaj za lj
<CrazyLemon> oni že izpišejo v terminalu taprav output
<CrazyLemon> sam zaključi se pa z tistim errorjem
<CrazyLemon> in zato ne outputa json fajl
<metalcamp> aja
<metalcamp> nič, bom jutri popoldan pogledal
<metalcamp> noč
<yang> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-38432862
<Pepelka> Ex-Wham! singer George Michael dies - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Singer George Michael has died aged 53, his publicist says.«
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-18
<b4d> jutro
<Guest82083> lp
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> se 1 teden trplenja..
<msev-> sam Å¡e tri dni trplenja :D
<metalcamp-> o/
<sasa84> abu!
<msev-> bubu
<msev-> ke si miška :P
<idioterna> myš ušatek
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 15767.52, low: 15100.00, high: 16457.00, bid: 15740.65, ask: 15767.52
<metalcamp-> yikes
<zdobbie> 12K
<zdobbie> a ne
<zdobbie> 2K
<metalcamp-> 2k by end of the year
<metalcamp-> 'til*
<speed-> phew!
<speed-> faking shit pubeci
<speed-> en monitor
<speed-> samo en monitor ma to vse ka bi jaz rad
<speed-> 4k ips g-sync
<speed-> 32"
<speed-> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut price :'(
<zdobbie> ja ne
<speed-> https://www.amazon.de/Acer-Predator-XB321HKbmiphz-Reaktionszeit-H%C3%B6henverstellbar/dp/B017U8Z61W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1513587871&sr=8-1&keywords=acer%2Bpredator%2Bxb321hk&th=1
<speed-> to...
<jabuk> Acer Predator XB321HKbmiphz 81 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
<jabuk> Acer Predator XB321HKbmiphz 81 cm (32 Zoll) Monitor (HDMI, USB 3.0, 4ms Reaktionszeit, Höhenverstellbar, NVIDIA G-Sync) schwarz/rot - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!
<zdobbie> go4it
<zdobbie> pa pol porocaj, kak je
<zdobbie> ka jaz tui enga rabim
<speed-> ce me nekaj strasijo reviewi
<speed-> z dead pixli :(
<zdobbie> ABU
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 3.km JZ od KNEŽAKA @18/12/2017 11:07:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.61+N,+14.22+E
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/ko-bakrena-parica-ni-dovolj/183307/
<jabuk> Ko bakrena parica ni dovolj | Monitor
<jabuk> Z idejo združitve fiksnega in mobilnega omrežja ali vsaj uporabo drugega za rezervo prvemu se ukvarjam že nekaj časa, vendar s kombiniranjem storitev večih...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zwqpqkig38
<jabuk> Crystal Fighters - Yellow Sun (Everything Is My Family Acoustic Session @ YouTube) - YouTube
<jabuk> SUBSCRIBE for more Crystal Fighters ►►► http://bit.ly/2fYd1IL OFFICIAL VIDEOS playlist here ►► http://bit.ly/1S6SHBI Listen to 'Everything Is My Family' albu...
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-19
<napsy> jutro
<metalcamp-> jutro
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 15422.00, low: 15015.00, high: 16050.00, bid: 15421.99, ask: 15422.00
<metalcamp_> .btc uer
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 15467.63, low: 15015.00, high: 16050.00, bid: 15415.51, ask: 15467.56
<zdobbie> 11 DAYS LEFT
<zdobbie> BELIEVE
<metalcamp_> 2k is near!
<CrazyLemon> 2k18*
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSGGNfJynq4
<jabuk> Fenča Skače - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TommyWiseau/status/943135967443017728
<jabuk> Tommy Wiseau on Twitter: "14 1/2 years ! Never give up ! https://t.co/eHYWgLPRUX"
<slax0r> .ltc eur
<slax0r> -.-
<idioterna> 295, if you must know
<slax0r> ja saj sem sel na cryptowat.ch
<slax0r> gdax me v bistvu bolj zanima :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-20
<speed-> ahoj
<b4d> hi
<zdobbie_> gdo dela
<speed-> najjaci delavci seveda
<speed-> se 3dni muke in trplenja
<zdobbie_> teh pa ni na tem kanalu
<speed-> <-
 * speed- <-
<zdobbie_> HA
 * b4d not
<speed-> ma se malo
<speed-> ce bo vse po planu 19/20 februar
<speed-> :)
<b4d> speed-: kaj bo takrat?
<speed-> takrat bom fraj
<speed-> za malo dalj casa :D
<zdobbie_> pol naslednji teden te se strajfajo/
<zdobbie_> ?
<speed-> ne
<speed-> naslednji teden smo fraj
<speed-> po novem letu bom quital :D
<zdobbie_> sirius?
<zdobbie_> gres lakirat v hoce?
<speed-> lol
<speed-> ja sirius
<speed-> neda se mi vec to sranje
<speed-> pa pol firme gre
<speed-> kdo bo ostal bo jebal jeza :D
<zdobbie_> ok, srecno vasemu sefu
<zdobbie_> upam, da bo se lahko vozu 911 na servise
<speed-> haha
<speed-> itak da se bo lahko
<speed-> zena ma puno kesa :D
<zdobbie_> kul
<zdobbie_> grem jst se probat smucat
<metalcamp-> o/
<speed-> jo metalcamp-
<metalcamp-> yo speed-
<speed-> kak smo
<metalcamp-> speed-: can't complain :)
<metalcamp-> tam?
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 14999.96, low: 13172.11, high: 15655.59, bid: 14933.34, ask: 14999.99
<speed-> metalcamp- only complain
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bigbang.si/info/bitcoin-v-big-bang
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<jabuk> Nakup in prodaja Bitcoin kovancev po novem možna tudi v Big Bangu!
<jabuk> Najverjetneje so vsakemu na uho prišle informacije o kriptovalutah, med katerimi je najbolj znana valuta bitcoin. Sedaj jo lahko kupite tudi v Big Bangu!
<zdobbie> "Najbolj zanimive med njimi so bitcoin (BTC), ethereum (ETH) in litecoin (LTC), predstavljajo pa (za nekatere strokovnjake) odlično priložnost za investiranje svojih prihrankov. Po najnovejših izsledkih postaja investicija v kriptovalute celo bolj zanimiva od nakupa zlata."
<metalcamp-> https://i.redditmedia.com/j5eoyTg2YhHRWg9z0Z8Zto7B6wpvB3s0lM1DCk6YDwo.jpg?w=504&s=683c51c2f78d96e59435046d95fd27f6
<CrazyLemon> https://hexus.net/tech/reviews/chassis/113360-fractal-design-define-r6/
<jabuk> Review: Fractal Design Define R6 - Chassis - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> Fractal's best chassis to date.
<CrazyLemon> stupid fractal.. to bi lahk naredili par mescev nazaj
<CrazyLemon> https://www.cyberciti.biz/linux-news/ubuntu-17-10-no-longer-available-for-download-due-to-lenovo-bios-getting-corrupted/
<jabuk> Ubuntu 17.10 no longer available for download due to LENOVO bios getting corrupted – nixCraft
<jabuk> Ubuntu Linux 17.10 causing bricked bios on specific models of LENOVO laptop.
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 13730.61, low: 13172.11, high: 15655.59, bid: 13672.16, ask: 13730.63
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 14060.80, low: 13172.11, high: 15469.00, bid: 14036.00, ask: 14060.80
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-21
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 14166.02, low: 13185.00, high: 15199.99, bid: 14166.02, ask: 14206.30
<zdobbie> zdejle je en na petrolu bitcoine kupoval
<b4d> jutro
<speed-> hellou
<metalcamp-> dan
<slax0r> speed-: bitcoine si kupoval na petrolu?
<speed-> ves da
<speed-> pa svercal v avstrijo
<slax0r> u mad man
<napsy_> Lp
<napsy_> Je se kdo zbolel te dni?
<matjaz> nekaj malega smrkanja, pa rosnih oči
<matjaz> to je to, nič hujšega
<matjaz> "It" je na najljubšem streaming providerju
<speed-> pubeci PLEX je zakon :D
<matjaz> agreed
<matjaz> aja, če še kdo ni vidu
<matjaz> https://www.mlacom.si/nakupovanje/placila
<jabuk1> Plačila
<matjaz> na Mlacomu lahko plačuješ s crypto
<CrazyLemon> matjaz včeraj sm kopiral link za bigbang :)
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> Dražen, thanks for making the top 5%!
<CrazyLemon> :$
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, za Big Bang?
<matjaz> ja, tam jih lahko kupiš
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tudi plačuješ lahko?
<matjaz> aja?
<CrazyLemon> [15:17:56] <+jabuk>: Nakup in prodaja Bitcoin kovancev po novem možna tudi v Big Bangu!
<CrazyLemon> meh.. prodaja kovancev
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da lahk plačuješ
<matjaz> oh no no
<matjaz> Big Bang živi na obroke :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz niti ne :)
<matjaz> you did not see what I did there?
<CrazyLemon> i did not
<CrazyLemon> can you do it again?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> sure
<matjaz> Big Bang živi na obroke :)
<CrazyLemon> still cant see anything
<matjaz> meh
<matjaz> zaradi tega plačila na obreka ki ga majo uspevajo
<matjaz> :)
<matjaz> pbroke?
<matjaz> obroke***
<CrazyLemon> kakšno plačilo na obroke pa majo?
<CrazyLemon> a to razrezana cena? :)
<matjaz> ne ne, čist izi je pri njih dobit na obroke
<matjaz> zato vsi tam kupujejo
<CrazyLemon> matjaz are you pulling my chainz? :)
<matjaz> I am not, I think :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bigbang.si/dodatno-za-vas/nakupi-na-obroke
<jabuk1> Big Bang
<jabuk1> Big Bang - največji slovenski trgovec hišne in zabavne elektronike ter bele tehnike.
<CrazyLemon> sklepanje hitrega kredita :D
<CrazyLemon> razen če si pri NLB
<aversario_> Zivjo, ali Ubuntu uporablja iste vire kot Debian za KDE okolje?
<aversario_> torej
<aversario_> na debian-u sem probal dat KDE SL locale pa ni vse poslovenjeno - login screen naprimer
<aversario_> ali naj pricakujem na KUbuntu isto?
<aversario> se opravicujem, mi je freeznu, se enkrat:
<aversario> ali KUbuntu uporablja iste vire za KDE okolje kot debian?
<idioterna> mislim, da ne
<idioterna> res pa nisem se nikol preizkusil
<aversario> OK tnx, bom mogu probat
<CrazyLemon> iste prevode? uporablja ja
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da se z upstreama pol synca na launchpad pa lahk da kdo Å¡e kaj doda na launchpadu
<CrazyLemon> tko kot z gnome
<aversario> CrazyLemon: OK, hvala ti, bom instalirou
<aversario> ce bo kej cajta probam tud kaksno stvar prevest
<aversario> nisem se, ampak ko bom ze vprasam za pomoc
<CrazyLemon> aversario ti kar :)
<CrazyLemon> http://ipv6tree.bitnet.be/
<CrazyLemon> kul :D
<zdobbie> DDOS IT
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-22
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 12044.30, low: 11060.00, high: 14615.00, bid: 12037.73, ask: 12044.30
<zdobbie> STRONG AND STABLE\
<metalcamp-> o/
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon: nice find
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11720.01, low: 9700.00, high: 14181.89, bid: 11720.00, ask: 11720.01
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11019.32, low: 9700.00, high: 14005.00, bid: 10998.97, ask: 10998.98
<matjaz> 2k by end of december!
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9700.10, low: 9201.00, high: 13887.26, bid: 9700.11, ask: 9719.99
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> buy buy buy
<matjaz> NO
<matjaz> wait!
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9751.07, low: 9201.00, high: 13748.22, bid: 9751.07, ask: 9772.00
<CrazyLemon> too late
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ajpes.si/O_AJPES/Razpisi_delovnih_mest#b626
<jabuk1> Razpisi delovnih mest
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11279.13, low: 9201.00, high: 13373.64, bid: 11205.10, ask: 11279.13
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> [15:43:24] <matjaz>: NO
<CrazyLemon> [15:43:26] <matjaz>: wait!
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<matjaz> I stand by my words
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/frosty-sunset
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 10800.00, low: 9201.00, high: 13299.99, bid: 10770.11, ask: 10799.99
<dz0ny> .sc starry nights assia
<jabuk1> Manuel Kane - Starry Nights (Jemaho's Nights In Rio Remix) Preview(3 minute) https://soundcloud.com/jemaho/manuel-kane-starry-nights-jemahos-nights-in-rio-remix-preview ♥18 ▶0
<dz0ny> .yt starry nights assia
<jabuk1> Giolì & Assia - Starry Nights (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oc0T3UcxFc
<CrazyLemon> .yt bright trailer
<jabuk1> Bright | Official Trailer [HD] | Netflix https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EZCBSsBxko
<CrazyLemon> kr ok movie
<idioterna> not too bright
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/robertreidmd/status/944208162630000641
<jabuk1> Robert Reid on Twitter: "Bitcoin has "crashed" 30% SIX TIMES in 2017.Each "crash" has been followed by an increase of: 76%, 237%, 183%, 165%, 152%.Bitcoin takes… https://t.co/DuO9Oyn5oE"
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11289.96, low: 9201.00, high: 13299.99, bid: 11245.13, ask: 11289.99
<idioterna> men je vsec crash
<CrazyLemon> idk about them crashes
<CrazyLemon> i just want btc at 2k
<idioterna> ce misls kupt je zdej cajt za kupt
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q-1Bpy168g
<idioterna> mogoce je to beartrap
<jabuk1> Amelie Lens @ LaPlage de Glazart for Cercle - YouTube
<jabuk1> Amelie Lens @ LaPlage de Glazart for Cercle ☞ Amelie Lens https://www.facebook.com/amelielensmusic/ https://soundcloud.com/amelielens Big thanks to LaPlage d...
<idioterna> ampak unlikely
<CrazyLemon> ne mislim kupit.. i just want zdobbie to be happy
<idioterna> aja
<CrazyLemon> aye
<dz0ny> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-12-22/bitcoin-traders-claim-there-s-method-to-their-madness
<jabuk1> Bitcoin Traders Claim There’s Method to Their Madness - Bloomberg
<jabuk1> They’re not exactly trading on economic or technical analysis.
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> its just madness
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQTovJAWoLg
<jabuk1> Gioli - Happy Easter to all | Handpan live set - YouTube
<jabuk1> Happy Easter to all! Here a new Handpan live set, Contains my latest track "Stay Closer" feat. Assia Listen to it on Spotify: https://open.spotify.com/album/...
<dz0ny> tile handp popularni v aziji
<dz0ny> kot ulično glasbilo
<dz0ny> handpani
<CrazyLemon> vok?
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-23
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 13000.00, low: 9493.92, high: 13000.00, bid: 12999.99, ask: 13000.00
<zdobbie> noice
<CrazyLemon> not really tho
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/944399853316055040
<jabuk1> Elon Musk on Twitter: "Nuclear alien UFO from North Korea https://t.co/GUIHpKkkp5"
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-24
<jabuk1> M 2.4 > 21.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @24/12/2017 05:12:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.33+N,+14.7+E
<jabuk1> M 1.8 > 4.km JV od BOROVNICE @24/12/2017 05:13:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.89+N,+14.39+E
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6.3°C @24.12.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 77% jugovzhodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:44:57, Kulminacija: 12:05:54, Sončni zahod: 16:26:52
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> joj te kolesarji http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/turni-smucar-med-vzponom-na-crno-prst-padel-in-zdrsnil-200-metrov-navzdol-po-pobocju-pri-kamniskem-sedlu-kolesarja-padla-v-grapo.html
<jabuk1> 24ur.com - Gorski kolesar na Kamniškem sedlu padel v grapo, pomagal mu je pohodnik, a je tudi sam zdrsnil v globino
<jabuk1> 67-letni turni smučar, ki je umrl medtem, ko se je vzpenjal na Črno prst, je bil pravilno opremljen za obisk gora, so sporočili policisti. Nesreča pa se je zgodila tudi na poti od Koče na Kamniškem sedlu – gorski kolesar je padel v grapo. Na pomoč...
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 10889.80, low: 10450.00, high: 13188.41, bid: 10851.58, ask: 10889.59
<slax0r> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DRsMaMvUMAAQOZS.jpg
<slax0r> idioterna: ti bos to vedel, a je treba na davcni kaj prijavit ce z crypto kaj zasluzis?
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly..cryptocurrency is anonymous
<slax0r> mhm
<sasa84> ooo slax0r
<sasa84> !
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> slax0r: odvisno kako zasluzis
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11124.68, low: 10450.00, high: 13044.06, bid: 11078.46, ask: 11124.68
<slax0r> idioterna: kupis btc pri 3k in prodas pri 17k
<idioterna> ni treba nic prjavt
<slax0r> v kakem primeru pa je treba?
<idioterna> you're fully legal
<idioterna> imej export z borze shranjen
<slax0r> saj nisem toliko zasluzil, ampak, pac :)
<idioterna> da jim ga sprintas ce te pozovejo pojasnit od kod ti to
<slax0r> dvomim da me bo kdo za ta drobiz pozval za pojasnila
<slax0r> anyhoo
<slax0r> vesel bozic/hanuka/kajkoli ze praznujete
<slax0r> se slisimo o/
<idioterna> tnx
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> another lap around the fusion power plant?
<zdobbie> unless we turn this planet into one
<CrazyLemon> what the fuck
<CrazyLemon> povezan sm ipv6 only :D
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: brave new world!
<CrazyLemon> idioterna it was lonely
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-17
<napsy> lp
<msev-> a ma kdo unga samsunga k če ga dockaš linux pol zalaufa gor?
<CrazyLemon> tist je dex
<CrazyLemon> al je dex sam dock. hmm
<msev-> dix
<msev-> much dix very wow
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> ooooooooooooooooo slax0r
<sasa84> xoxo
<slax0r> kako si sasa84 ?
<sasa84> slax0r: rinemo :D
<idioterna> a to je evfemizem za kej
<LurkBaRu69> tule kdo iz kamnika?
<LurkBaRu69> matr ej, en mi ja kak tedn nazaj razlagu da je iz tam, pa se ne spominm kdo je biu
<LurkBaRu69> rabim pa en e nasvete ki se je tam po hribih enih pametn pozim furat
<LurkBaRu69> tak da rabim domačina ki je tam odrašču in hoste pozna
<idioterna> LurkBaRu69: a s kolesom
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/diffused.world/videos/1115735525267948/
<CrazyLemon> dumače
<linkdoggo> ^ Update Your Browser | Facebook https://tinyurl.com/y8tk7pdr ^
<idioterna> nc na bom updejtaval
<andrej> clear
<andrej> d'oh .. sliding focus :/
<idioterna> hi
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-18
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t735596#crta
<linkdoggo> ^ P: Deep learning workstation @ Slo-Tech ^
<CrazyLemon> wait what... a tip hoče prodat gtx titan x za 400€ ?!? bargain of the century?
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<idioterna> o
<zdobbie> o?
<idioterna> "jutro (ugt)", short form
<sasa84> o
<andrej> heh
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoxhDk-hwuo
<linkdoggo> ^ Package Thief vs. Glitter Bomb Trap - YouTube ^
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-19
<napsy> lp
<idioterna> o
<msev-> to sem gledal tale package thief...haha fart spray
<upd> blurp
<speed-> jo
<upd> o/
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DuwBDS0WwAELLop.jpg:large
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-20
<napsy> http://www.startupjob.si/startup-crawl/visionect/
<linkdoggo> ^ Visionect – Startup and IT jobs in Slovenia ^
<napsy> all are wellcome, all are wellcome
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> a part time pa remote pa ni nc?
<napsy> testi stats tam mislim da so napacni
<idioterna> vcer zjutri je blo prevec soncka na krvavcu da bi clovk u lj tipkal
<napsy> joy :
<napsy> :)
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> well, well, well...
<slax0r> o glej ga
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKYABI-dGEA
<linkdoggo> ^ Home Alone Again with the Google Assistant - YouTube ^
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-21
<metalcamp> jutro
<CrazyLemon> danger zone anyone?
<zdobbie> no, pretty safe here
<CrazyLemon> k
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-23
<CrazyLemon> T-55'
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRiLPoy_Mzc
<linkdoggo> ^ GPS III Space Vehicle 01 - YouTube ^
<CrazyLemon> T-6'
<CrazyLemon> T-3'
<CrazyLemon> T-90"
<CrazyLemon> matjaz keep insurgency on your wishlist ..tis not there yet - performance wise
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, yes
<matjaz> vem :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo boljši performance ko zadevo portajo na linuxe
#ubuntu-si 2019-12-19
<CrazyLemon> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/12/18/log_me_in_acquired/
<CrazyLemon> stay with lastpass or move everything to google... that is the question
<CrazyLemon> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/12/19/opinion/location-tracking-cell-phone.html
#ubuntu-si 2019-12-22
<msev-> kko popravm grub, ker mi windows skoz boota v recovery mode, zihr je to kšna fora z grubom (pojavilo se je po tem ko se je upgradeal ubuntu)
<CrazyLemon> by googling
<upd> a ima kdo n26
<CrazyLemon> zihr jure
<upd> za durs morm dat Datum odprtja
<upd> ene 2 leti nazaj, a to kej oni preverjajo lol
